# A Kush Lovers Thread



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2012)

Whats good everybody?

Welcome to my Journal/Thread

This go round i plan on using 600watt flowering tent, and 400watt Veg area. I plan on adding more light to my set-up very soon.  

I will be going perpetual. With the hope of pulling 1/4LB every 5 weeks or so. I will be starting off with a 12/12 from seed Grow While my potential moms veg out. That is where the focus of my grow will change. 

*Battle Of The Kush's" is what i was thinking about naming it. But fuck a Name. i will be Growing out 3 Kush strains that have been bred by RIU members(including myself) That are have all claimed to be some of the best kush in the world today. That being said. People will of course say that about their own strain, So please don;t come in here with that " Your'e kush aint shit " talk, this is not a REAL competition. I'm the only person that Has possession of all 3 of these strain at one time so i decided to have a lil' fun. I don't Mind if you post your own picture of YOur own Kush's But i would like you to be courteous. I will get up pics of the 12/12 soon as possible. once again WELCOME ALL!

Lush (Og Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D) Bred by myself. This is an f3, i will growing f4's.






DOG Kush (Headband x OG Kush) Bred by RIU member DST. Picture Borrowed from BreedersBoutique.com






The Real Sour Kush( not the DNA or RESEFRVA SOUR KUSH) (Bubba Kush x Rez's Sour Diesel IBL) Bred by RIU member and moderator Chitown aka The Express. Picture Provided by member/moderator Poplars






Just got myself a custom pipe made. Pick the colors and style for only 50bux.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2012)

Subbed for the long haul. Cant wait to see the action


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Bill, Definitely don't mind having you ridin shotgun. I forgot to mention i'm goin organic in RE-USED soil just watered it with the Sensizyme and it will sit until i germ the seeds. I still; have to figure out what im going to put in 12/12 i put in 12 pots so i'll probably do 4 of each type i pick for the 12/12 . There will Def be some Grape Kush action sooner than later. Thats what i'm smokin now and it passes the bar. 
As far as Others i will grow out they will be Bubba Kush x Master Kush, Cali Connection Sour Kush, Blue Cheese x LushBX1 and Blue Cheese x Lushf2. As well as some others i can't remember. 


Oh and bill, the exoX DT is still going .. she's on week 13.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2012)

these are going in to the 12 pots for the 12/12 from seed. 8 Corleone Kush x Lush (testing a few), 4 Dog, and 4 Bubba x Master Kush.-


----------



## Downinit (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm in bro!!! I love kush! Sub'D


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2012)

Thx for coming through. Lots of shit to come. along with those kush's i already named there is also Cougar Kush, Corleone Kush x Lushf3, and Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 4, 2012)

hells yeah kushie kush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2012)

All Day Everyday!

Forgot to mention i may throw a Sativa down but it has kush is the genetics it's Ice x Caseyjones x Headband.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 5, 2012)

Sub'd!  My 1. Grow was a Violator Kush from Barney's farm. It was a very good sleep smoke.
Sounds great! Ill be lurkin' Good Luck and Have Fun 2 ya !


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 5, 2012)

your kush looks amazing I'm subbed


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

i'll be here for sure  i like the sound of that sativa cross with ice... , i have heard thats just pure frost!

that lush looks like you could squeeze resin out of it like a sponge!!! beeeautiful rep+


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello T, good luck with the perpertual.

DST


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 5, 2012)

ruff ruff along for the ride...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

Thx y'all. I tried violator kush before. She was nice but she hermed on me. 

And Flow, no prob with you being in here. i saw what was going on in the 600. Do me a favor and keep it out of here, thx. Welcome aboard. 

Seeds's Just germin right Now. I'll be popping seeds for my veg area today. my veg will be 400w unless i decide to have 2 flower tents.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

thx D and Roach. D i'm going to need that luck. I'm so glad to have these genetics going right now. i cant wait to see all these short stocky dark green kush's come up. the 4 dogs i have germing are designated to 2gallon pots while the rest are in 1gal for the 12/12, because the dogs should be fem. I hope this recycled soil does the job. the guy in htg supply said the sensizyme should do the trick. i flushed all of em with plain water and topped em off with sensizyme.

Did you top any of your 12/12 from seed DST?


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2012)

I have done in the past but the 6 DOG reg's that I have going (4 are too young to molest) I haven't topped them yet.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx D and Roach. D i'm going to need that luck. I'm so glad to have these genetics going right now. i cant wait to see all these short stocky dark green kush's come up. the 4 dogs i have germing are designated to 2gallon pots while the rest are in 1gal for the 12/12, because the dogs should be fem. I hope this recycled soil does the job. the guy in htg supply said the sensizyme should do the trick. i flushed all of em with plain water and topped em off with sensizyme.
> 
> Did you top any of your 12/12 from seed DST?


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2012)

love watching kushes grow.......subd in.


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2012)

woohoo I didn't know that pic was going to this, you layed it out REALLY nicely...good job bro I'll be lookin forward to it....


does lush have any phenotypes that are more crystally on the shake leaves???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

Cool D, Welcome aboard Gen And Pops. Yea pops i gotta go through my journal. thats a pic i already had on my photobucket. the pheno which is most indi has trich's on the fans, ,like the one in my avy, thats my fave pheno, and for you would do great with the hashish.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

by the way, i'm buying a new pipe because of you.....not the same by any means, but i love a nice looking pipe, saw some the other day, and that long skinny one of yours reminded me, yours looks modern, yet oldschool aswell, neat. these ones i saw the other day had sections with coloured liquid in them, yellow and greens, swirls in the glass and stuff, u got me keen as


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2012)

I Love Kush!!! I've grown out 9 different strains of kush. I'll be along for the ride.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> by the way, i'm buying a new pipe because of you.....not the same by any means, but i love a nice looking pipe, saw some the other day, and that long skinny one of yours reminded me, yours looks modern, yet oldschool aswell, neat. these ones i saw the other day had sections with coloured liquid in them, yellow and greens, swirls in the glass and stuff, u got me keen as


Cool, My next pipe will be more of a shorter pipe. the name of this pipe style is Gandalf after the Lord of the Rings character. just seemes like it would be a relaxed toke, and it reminds me of old Kung fu flix which i love.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I Love Kush!!! I've grown out 9 different strains of kush. I'll be along for the ride.


Nice having you around Jig. I'm probably gonna need you in a few weeks when i start flowering w/ organic nutes. i have been researching, still don't have a plan for flowering. so many options.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2012)

Whodat has 2 good recipes for a veg tea, and a flowering tea.


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cool D, Welcome aboard Gen And Pops. Yea pops i gotta go through my journal. thats a pic i already had on my photobucket. the pheno which is most indi has trich's on the fans, ,like the one in my avy, thats my fave pheno, and for you would do great with the hashish.


would you be able to identify it by leaf structure if I showed you the pheno in pic form??? no females yet but I really want to make sure the kiefy pheno goes in the main garden (no extra females will be killed this year though so they all will be grown, I just want to make sure I get the MOST of the kiefy pheno for hash making..)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Whodat has 2 good recipes for a veg tea, and a flowering tea.


i took both recipe's down in my notes. i'm kinda like comparing recipe's right now. for veg i should be ok 

And pops if you have recent pic's, Post em so i can see. Because all the pheno's are frosty. But this indica one is a lil bit colder. IU may be able to see as she is always shorter and has wider leaves.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yo T, i got few more "Kush" beans you need to add to your list


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

I got something for you as well.  pm me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

this is my inspiration for wanting the pipe like that.
[video=youtube;DfkQHKRLIM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfkQHKRLIM4[/video]


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i took both recipe's down in my notes. i'm kinda like comparing recipe's right now. for veg i should be ok
> 
> And pops if you have recent pic's, Post em so i can see. Because all the pheno's are frosty. But this indica one is a lil bit colder. IU may be able to see as she is always shorter and has wider leaves.



ok that's cool that's pretty easily identifyable...shorter wth fater leaves... should be easy as hell. I'll post up pics later down the line when I get them in bigger pots.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you already have some of the Chemband x Grape Kush?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

i have 1, the other four dehydrated with 18 other seeds when i was doing that 25 12/12 from seed in party cups.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ouch. ill add some more to the list.

A buddy did some 12/12 from seed, and they got massive!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

cool, I need something that can yield up. I know Dog is o.k.. Sourkush has not such a good yield from what ive seen over the years. and same goes with mot kush influenced things.


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, I need something that can yield up. I know Dog is o.k.. Sourkush has not such a good yield from what ive seen over the years. and same goes with mot kush influenced things.



once you smoke it you wont care that it doesn't yeild massive...trust me.... a lil goes a long way with sk.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

Yea, i don't mind the trade off if the smoke is A+. i'm thinking the bubba kush x master kush will have a low yield too.


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea, i don't mind the trade off if the smoke is A+. i'm thinking the bubba kush x master kush will have a low yield too.



and honestly it may just be because I'm an outdoor grower, but I didn't find the yeilds to be THAT low.... and I expect this year to yeild even more because sk is 1st gen climatized to my area this time @ F5.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Tryna gonna hang around and watch this one!
I havent grown any of those kushes but they all look great, I think I have some dog seeds, ill have to look, that lush looks nice too.


----------



## NickNasty (Apr 5, 2012)

Subscribed... Its been a while since I have been around and it's good to see some of the same people around. I'm jealous you got ChiTown's Sour Kush and I am going to have to buy some of DST's Dog at Breeders Boutique < First time I have heard of this seed site so + Rep for that! Anyways good luck with your grow and I will be following along.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Tryna gonna hang around and watch this one!
> I havent grown any of those kushes but they all look great, I think I have some dog seeds, ill have to look, that lush looks nice too.


What-up Basman? You gotta get some Kush in ya garden man. Welcome aboard



NickNasty said:


> Subscribed... Its been a while since I have been around and it's good to see some of the same people around. I'm jealous you got ChiTown's Sour Kush and I am going to have to buy some of DST's Dog at Breeders Boutique < First time I have heard of this seed site so + Rep for that! Anyways good luck with your grow and I will be following along.


Thx for popping up. and Yea i'd have to say sourkush is the "rarest" strain i have. i can count all the people that have it on my hand . You still growing & if so what you got goin.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah T! Bobo is sub'd, too.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2012)

in for the ride.. subbed!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah T! Bobo is sub'd, too.


Thx bobo, Whats the word on ya situation??



theexpress said:


> in for the ride.. subbed!!


Aiight, now all you gotta do is keep checkin back for SK pics. poppin em tomorrow. maybe tonight if my lady tries to watch her show's.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2012)

Does the grape krush count as a kush? I have an Erkle ready for flower as well, oh and I flowered and am drying gurple as well. 
Gurple's parents are a Grand Daddy Purple female and a B C God bud male


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Does the grape krush count as a kush? I have an Erkle ready for flower as well, oh and I flowered and am drying gurple as well.
> Gurple's parents are a Grand Daddy Purple female and a B C God bud male



wahts the lineage on grape kush?? I could not find it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

The Grape Kush Is very "kushy" in effect. I would consider it a Kush, mainly because of the Kush in the Genetics. The head on it is good too though. Pops, Grape Kush is Dj Shorts Grape Krush x Lush. Someone correct me if i am wrong. But its bangin smoke.


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> The Grape Kush Is very "kushy" in effect. I would consider it a Kush, mainly because of the Kush in the Genetics. The head on it is good too though. Pops, Grape Kush is Dj Shorts Grape Krush x Lush. Someone correct me if i am wrong. But its bangin smoke.


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grapekrush/DJ_Short/

it doesn't seem to be a kush.


but thankfully lush has lotsa kush in it 


stoner edit: so yes , it is a kush. though its quite a bit hybridized to the point where I'm not sure if we can consider it a kush or not.....because after you get 60% something else, technically you can't call it a kush anymore......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

poplars said:


> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grapekrush/DJ_Short/
> 
> it doesn't seem to be a kush.
> 
> ...


I believe the Head high that comes with it is an attribute of Grape Krush. If it's cool with Bill, i want to put some more lush into it. 
But you are right, technically it ain't kush. But we're stoners, being technical isn't a strong suit,


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2012)

no no no not Grape Kush..Grape Krush. It s dj short's, but the lineage is not specified except that is is in the blueberry line somehow. I dont know shit about strains really ecxept what I have read. I have grown out like 20 or so strains though, maybe even 30 as I do several strains at once. I just dont know what constitutes a "KUSH" is it the growth pattern the effect from smoking it?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2012)

Supposedly these are the subset kushes....


Afghan Kush 
Hindu Kush 
Violator Kush 
8-Ball Kush 
LA Confidential 
White Widow 
The following strains are not pure Kush strains, but do have some Kush genetics. > 
OG Kush (OG meaning "Ocean Grown" or "Original Gangsta" depending on the anecdotal story, mostly regional) 
Root Beer Kush 
Jack Kush 
Sour Kush 
Vanilla Kush 
Bubba Kush 
Master Kush 
Rhino Kush 
Cotton Candy Kush 
Purple Kush 
Pink Kush 
Blackberry Kush 
Sour Kush (Sour Diesel x OG Kush) 
Sour Buddha (Sour Diesel x Hindu Kush) 
referenced from wikipedia at least


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

Good ass info. the Sour Kush i'm growing is a Pre-98 Bubba Kush from bog in 2001, and the Sour Diesel IBL from rez. its reall something special. I consider Kush anything Indica leaning with kush in the genetics. well, a broad meaning of kush to me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn. Where was my invite? Thread named this you know I was destined to show!


Of Course, You are my kush Genetic specialist. if i need to know about kush, i'm askin you.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 5, 2012)

I can tell this is going to be a goo thread.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Of Course, You are my kush Genetic specialist. if i need to know about kush, i'm askin you.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2012)

the sk will be your truest indica kush hommie.. she will veg slow.. she will stay short, stout, squat, compact.. her stems will be strong has fuck that no wind can fuck with... she will be ripe 58 days after you first see pistils.. she wont stretch for shit in trasition from veg-12/12.. she will be kiefy and greasy.. with rock solid nuggets... hope u get that bubba pheno..


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2012)

finished bubba pheno..... for those who aint already know.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhF8c-RZgCk&feature=plcp&context=C4c7b051VDvjVQa1PpcFMiRsB-QfFxX67WKDoXT6EMQHZR9FYIH8g%3D


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2012)

heavy chevy chally... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCcWjQvi_Qg&feature=context&context=C4c7b051VDvjVQa1PpcFMiRsB-QfFxX67WKDoXT6EMQHZR9FYIH8g=


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

Damn this pheno is frosty as hell. I'm def hopin for the bubba pheno. hell sooner or later there may be no SD Pheno.

[video=youtube;VhF8c-RZgCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhF8c-RZgCk&amp;feature=plcp&amp;context=C4c7b051VDvjVQa1PpcFMiR sB-QfFxX67WKDoXT6EMQHZR9FYIH8g%3D[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> The Grape Kush Is very "kushy" in effect. I would consider it a Kush, mainly because of the Kush in the Genetics. The head on it is good too though. Pops, Grape Kush is Dj Shorts Grape Krush x Lush. Someone correct me if i am wrong. But its bangin smoke.


The difference between the your Lush, and the father for the GK, is that the GK father is "The White" X your "Lush" after that it was crossed to the Grape Krush

It is also the same male that was used to make the Cougar's.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2012)

both phenos are frosty has hell!!!! but the bubba is da one!!!!!!!! highly sought after!!!! you thought u been high before bro... lol you gonna see what being high is.. its genetics like this that make people think marijuana is a "drug".. feel me


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> The difference between the your Lush, and the father for the GK, is that the GK father is "The White" X your "Lush" after that it was crossed to the Grape Krush
> 
> It is also the same male that was used to make the Cougar's.


Thanks for clearing that up for me. that cougar is goin in the dirt tomorrow, and definitely some grapes.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2012)

heres the bubba pheno first shown.. then the diesel pheno is shown last. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcVOzdrMIA8&feature=plcp&context=C47ab18eVDvjVQa1PpcFMiRsB-QfFxX_5DbjF93O0xXiigtaqbgbE%3D


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 5, 2012)

Quite the crew in here. I'm lovin the discussion. I grew something the co-op called sour kush (sour d x sage x og kush), but it was nowhere near as nice as what you guys got going.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2012)

i dug it


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice, glad to see your back at it man. I'll sub for this ride, can never get enough of the SK haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see the dank you are going to come with.. I'm getting some more elite genetics some lemon Larry og f2s and double sfv og.. Also you should look at dankhouse they basically got og raskals seeds half the price and really bred not just throwing something out for demand.. The fire og and whitefire x fire og I grew from them was top notch right next to Tahoe which says alot!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2012)

We have a Sour Og out here that is prolly pretty close to the SourKush.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Can't wait to see the dank you are going to come with.. I'm getting some more elite genetics some lemon Larry og f2s and double sfv og.. Also you should look at dankhouse they basically got og raskals seeds half the price and really bred not just throwing something out for demand.. The fire og and whitefire x fire og I grew from them was top notch right next to Tahoe which says alot!!


I have been nothing but satisfied with the Elite Gear that I was lucky enough to be blessed. So far I have had no complaints about the offspring from the EG gear


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeh I know I have alot of elite genetics I got myself thru trades.. Boy I've been racking up so I will be getting to these f2 ASAP and making more of them as that was a favorite to alot.

I got a hunch of crosses made out it my head so I will be getting to it soon, real soon


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> We have a Sour Og out here that is prolly pretty close to the SourKush.


something about sour kush is just uniquely amazingly strong. I'll try growing anything you guys think is stronger, and I'll definitely let you know if anything comes back to be as strong or stronger... I think it would be a great goal to get a strain AS strong as sour kush in the stone level.


gonna toke up some sk bubba pheno hash right now . . . . yum.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2012)

damn everybody is kushed up this year...


----------



## poplars (Apr 6, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn everybody is kushed up this year...


tis the season.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2012)

In the spirit of this kushy thread I am smoking plat OG kush with some keif from the same plant.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 6, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn everybody is kushed up this year...


Nothing new for me I stay kushed up


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nothing new for me I stay kushed up


yeah u just just stay up period.. go to bed bro lol


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

Hope T doesn't mind, this is the DOG kush grown in a vertical set up. These things just keep growing and growing when given unlimited height. Compared to the Mom (who is shorter). They can take loads of abuse, like to be topped, trained, fukked up the....(oops, sorry, was thinking of someone else there for a minute).





Week 3 in 12/12 and frosty, underside also getting frost on them now.






p.s will remove if you want T, just keepin it kush.

Happy Kushy Easter.

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

HAppy Kushy Easter Weekend D, and everyone Else. D that dog looks damn good. i love the dark green color and the silver tint it gets to it when its gettin frosty. cant wait to get my girls up. bout to go check on the beans now. There is a plethora of rare genetics owned by the people in this thread.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> In the spirit of this kushy thread I am smoking plat OG kush with some keif from the same plant.


How'd it smoke?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Nice, glad to see your back at it man. I'll sub for this ride, can never get enough of the SK haha


Welcome aboard SG. 


wyteberrywidow said:


> Can't wait to see the dank you are going to come with.. I'm getting some more elite genetics some lemon Larry og f2s and double sfv og.. Also you should look at dankhouse they basically got og raskals seeds half the price and really bred not just throwing something out for demand.. The fire og and whitefire x fire og I grew from them was top notch right next to Tahoe which says alot!!


Hell yea. i was thinking i need atahoe in here i heard its some serious dank, from u and others.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Welcome aboard SG.
> 
> Hell yea. i was thinking i need atahoe in here i heard its some serious dank, from u and others.


I have a couple fem Louie xiii x Tahoe if you want to give it a shot?

Trust me Tahoe is my favorite for going on 2 + years. Gas og lol.
I got some fire og that basically taste like chemicals if that makes sense.. It's sweeter than Tahoe but its definately dank.. I'm gonna be popping more of those soon to make some crosses with


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

Shit thats wassup. I can get em in. I'm thinking of devoting a 600w to SK/DOG/Lush, and another 600 to Everything else, running 4 week perps in both. with my 400 as veg so i can keep it up. but i gotta get the new 600 first. Shouldn't be too long, unless something pops up. Which in my case it usually does.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 6, 2012)

Take a look at Jin Tahoe and Larry 2 og I favor!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/499906-larry-og-vs-tahoe-og.html

His is from the original clone that swerve used I believe.. He would even tell you ain't no og fucking with Tahoe and I'm a believer so far as I done smoked and grew Plenty already


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey T what's happenin. 

Also in the spirit of this thread I'm finishing up trimming the most recent DOG run here in the cave,,,,got one more puppy to do. House stinks to high heaven haha, no visiters when the dogs get chopped.

Ubber Kush x Chemberry puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Take a look at Jin Tahoe and Larry 2 og I favor!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/499906-larry-og-vs-tahoe-og.html
> 
> His is from the original clone that swerve used I believe.. He would even tell you ain't no og fucking with Tahoe and I'm a believer so far as I done smoked and grew Plenty already


I've checked him out a few times. 


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T what's happenin.
> 
> Also in the spirit of this thread I'm finishing up trimming the most recent DOG run here in the cave,,,,got one more puppy to do. House stinks to high heaven haha, no visiters when the dogs get chopped.
> 
> Ubber Kush x Chemberry puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Wassup HC, Feel Free to post pics if you want man.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 6, 2012)

WOW! Kush madness ! It's cool love the rare genetics being crossed and actually tested and played with for no other reason than pure dankness!!
I got ahold of sum og raskel fireog pollen and have done... 
Hanumon haze(sonic seeds) x og
(SourD x greencrack) x og
Purple erkel x og
Pre 98 bubba x og

The haze x og is so nice I got a mango haze stud that will be hittin the pre 98 and tahoe girls and a Durban once the balls open thus week...
Just love that kushy flavor


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

very nice Joe, i bet a few of those crosses are well worth smoking. Now that i think about I doubt i will be making any more crosses for a while Just testing what i have. Just don't feel like dealing with males atm, Unless i get a SourKush male but it wont be crossed to anything but sourkush.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> very nice Joe, i bet a few of those crosses are well worth smoking. Now that i think about I doubt i will be making any more crosses for a while Just testing what i have. Just don't feel like dealing with males atm, Unless i get a SourKush male but it wont be crossed to anything but sourkush.


Lol I got a tent dedicated for breeding, a tent for testing and one for my keepers.. 

I was thinking about slowing down with it but it's just something about making seeds to me it's just as addicting as growing them.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

Thats how i was gettin bruh. Now i'm like i got a good stable time to focus. becuase if i made every cross i wanted id never grow em all out.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thats how i was gettin bruh. Now i'm like i got a good stable time to focus. becuase if i made every cross i wanted id never grow em all out.


Yeah now tht I agree with..


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2012)

For more years than I will reveal here, I have not known what strain I was smoking or buying for that matter.
Not until last year. I met a dude that says he was in close with several growers. He informed me
the product would always be Northern lights or Wonder Woman. The dude always comes through with quality stuff.

More to the heart of this thread, last night I stuck kandy kush and Power Kush seeds in.
No pics, pete pellets are not very exciting.

I've heard of the strains and various names along the way but now I'm getting excited to
actually know what I'm getting andbe able to know the diff between kush and haze for my self.

I'll follow and learn something along the way.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

Gettin the veg seeds down. The 12/12 from seeds are germig good id say 75% germed so far.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;fRA_AQ-Azo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRA_AQ-Azo4[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How'd it smoke?


It is great, I guess that is what the OG taste is...kind on a cleaner taste in the background...weird. Put me to sleep within 45 min though.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2012)

I love my grape krush, now I really wanna try grape kush, so similar in name and so different a strain (so I have heard)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

lokie said:


> For more years than I will reveal here, I have not known what strain I was smoking or buying for that matter.
> Not until last year. I met a dude that says he was in close with several growers. He informed me
> the product would always be Northern lights or Wonder Woman. The dude always comes through with quality stuff.
> 
> ...


i have not Grown Kandy kush, But i have grown powerkush and she was a nice yielder, but i don't remember much abot the smoke. i know they were some nice looking plants. here's a pic


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> It is great, I guess that is what the OG taste is...kind on a cleaner taste in the background...weird. Put me to sleep within 45 min though.


Kush puts my ass down daily. Grape kush seeds were gifted, maybe he might be nice enough to hook you up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol i was supposed to hook him up like a year ago.

Shows how much of a slacker I am.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol, well. I just Dl'd that track u posted. it'll sound good in my car.


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Apr 6, 2012)

likin the sound of ice x casey x headband ill be watching


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, well. I just Dl'd that track u posted. it'll sound good in my car.


I love listening to music in the ride, it just sounds so much better


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

fattiemcnuggins said:


> likin the sound of ice x casey x headband ill be watching


I will be growing that out in due time. Once the perp gets started all kind of shit gets germed. 



billcollector99 said:


> I love listening to music in the ride, it just sounds so much better


Hell thats the best place to do it. hi's n low's sound so good in my car. I have new comp speakers though. Makes movies and music way better. Got em for dog sitting.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2012)

Interesting story, 

A buddy of mine is a paraplegic, and cant move from the waist down. First time he smoked some of the Cougar, he said he could feel tingling in his toes, where he hasnt had feeling in the past 8 years!

IMO but that sounds like some good meds


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

yes inded. Med quality cannabis, I have Restless Leg Syndrom, only a few strains i have tried can effectively "rest" them. Lush & dog come to mind i'm sure there were others and yea sensi star.


----------



## poplars (Apr 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes inded. Med quality cannabis, I have Restless Leg Syndrom, only a few strains i have tried can effectively "rest" them. Lush & dog come to mind i'm sure there were others and yea sensi star.


betcha sk works wonders for that  specifically the bubba dom pheno.


I mean after I smoke a few fat rips of sk bubba hash I don't want to get up out of my chair my body feels literally heavier in a epic way lmfao.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2012)

off topic I know, but since seeds came up.
I am gonna need to stop growing for a while most likely. Is there a way to save the strains I have? Like force seeds out of my female vegging plants?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

I've heard of it being done. or have some reputable pollen. why ya stopping, if i may ask?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2012)

I am being kicked outta my house. Left top me in will, but will isnt ever been in my possession, and my mom is getting greedy.

I was given a text message telling me the end of April received mar 29th....lol


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2012)

That is just wrong. Is there no way to fight it? I know it mom and all but damn that blows.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2012)

IDK, she lost her job from having med probs and is broke. She said she is gonna file bankruptcy and loose the house anyway. I said well put it in my name and she said that would be hiuding assets or something. I dont see where you loose a house after bankruptcy though....Tryna sorry for the threadjack...

Time for some Bubba kush to lighten my mood.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 6, 2012)

jush chekkin in


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> IDK, she lost her job from having med probs and is broke. She said she is gonna file bankruptcy and loose the house anyway. I said well put it in my name and she said that would be hiuding assets or something. I dont see where you loose a house after bankruptcy though....Tryna sorry for the threadjack...
> 
> Time for some Bubba kush to lighten my mood.


not a threadjack, if anyone knows hard times and problems, its me.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 6, 2012)

bill that track goes hard. and sorry to hear about the drama...smoke some herb and jam.
[video=youtube;FkVM5G0rpS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkVM5G0rpS4&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## poplars (Apr 6, 2012)

yep we're all sorry man we hate to see a fellow stoner going through hardships, but you'll get through bro.

just gotta be smarter than your mom was about finaicials...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish I knew how to legally stay here a few more months so I can get an outdoor crop done. I have monsters vegged and ready for outdoor. 7ft tall beasts. I cant afford to get an eviction with my already poor credit or Ill never be able to rent a place.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 6, 2012)

What's happenin T : ?)

I have 2 phenos of the BK x MK that Aev passed along to me. When I did the seed run I had a male of each pheno and I used pollen from both to make those seeds. And I also hit both of the different females with the mixed pollen. The seeds were not differentiated afterwards, no big deal I don't think. Ended up with way too many seeds too haha bummer huh.

I have two of pheno #1 and two of pheno #2. Tomorrow will be day three of flower for one of the #1s and the others get flipped next week. Didn't get a chance to sample much on the seed run but one was definately better in the taste and trics dept. I'll keep you posted.

Three nice male OG x LLOG hanging out in the cave, haven't decided what to make yet ; !)

Later man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's happenin T : ?)
> 
> I have 2 phenos of the BK x MK that Aev passed along to me. When I did the seed run I had a male of each pheno and I used pollen from both to make those seeds. And I also hit both of the different females with the mixed pollen. The seeds were not differentiated afterwards, no big deal I don't think. Ended up with way too many seeds too haha bummer huh.
> 
> ...


Thank for the rundown on those HC, i pm'ed aev so whenever he gets back on he can check me out. I remember him wanting to knoow how good they were in your thread. I also checked out his pics of the parents and i'm sure ill get something out of them, How did the Og x LLOG smoke? I keep wondering if it's anything like lush, all it's missing is the chem-d. Gotta go pot some seedlings catch ya later ;_


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2012)

this thread kicks ass ......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks pops, i know soon you will add to the kick-assness when those Nor-Cal outdoor kush's are ready for a photo shoot.


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2012)

yeah I think this might be my grow journal honestly. fuck starting an individual one.....


besides I'm growing almost 85% kush genetics this year


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

Cool by me, i went on a little rant before about my garden was to full of kush and i thought everything would be to similar. Hell i was wrong, i think the only non kush seeds i'm sprouting after this first set get a lil older are Superbud x blue dream and BMF. Everything else is Kush of some sort. Think i'm gonna order some pure afghani seeds to throw down.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cool by me, i went on a little rant before about my garden was to full of kush and i thought everything would be to similar. Hell i was wrong, i think the only non kush seeds i'm sprouting after this first set get a lil older are Superbud x blue dream and BMF. Everything else is Kush of some sort. Think i'm gonna order some pure afghani seeds to throw down.


DNA still has those afghan for a good price..

You know me t I've been growing something kushy since started my first kushberry. Never looked back after don't really care for the yield more about the potency to me.. But a heavy yeilding potent og strain will do the damn thing for me lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

Hell yea man, i was going back through my old notes and journals. wish i still hd the widow x lush cross to work on. best of both world there. i'm gonna try a few seed companies afghani's .


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2012)

Speaking of potent heavy yielders. Last grow I ran Dog Kush for the first time and was by far the biggest haul per plant I've ever done, and the smoke was the heaviest stone I've ever got. Plus it finished in 7 weeks. Can't argue with that combo.


Then on the other end of the yield spectrum was my tiny yet frost as a mofo Banana Kush from this round I just finished.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

Try makin that cross again


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2012)

dog kush looks worth growing. I would definitely like to have that in some sorta stabilized seed form.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome Jig. My dog cut also used to finish in 7 weeks nicely. and that banana kush is frosty as a ______! double dipped banana og kush_lol @ the long name) is my grail kush right now, havn't smelled anything like it yet.. close but like exact.


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cool by me, i went on a little rant before about my garden was to full of kush and i thought everything would be to similar. Hell i was wrong, i think the only non kush seeds i'm sprouting after this first set get a lil older are Superbud x blue dream and BMF. Everything else is Kush of some sort. Think i'm gonna order some pure afghani seeds to throw down.



oh shit I actually got those sb x bd sent off to you?????? man I've been so stressed the past 2 months I forgot who I needed to get seeds to and who I didn't, shit sucks... but I'm finally clearer now....

btw the BD crossed into sb is actually BD x a down river kush, super chronic.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> dog kush looks worth growing. I would definitely like to have that in some sorta stabilized seed form.


They are working on making regs now i believe but am unsure. but the fems have been reliable, only 3 pheno's i have seen really, but she may herm a tiny bit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> oh shit I actually got those sb x bd sent off to you?????? man I've been so stressed the past 2 months I forgot who I needed to get seeds to and who I didn't, shit sucks... but I'm finally clearer now....
> 
> btw the BD crossed into sb is actually BD x a down river kush, super chronic.


Cool man gotta put that in my notes. is the name of the kush a down river kush?


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cool man gotta put that in my notes. is the name of the kush a down river kush?



its the name yes but it wouldn't be anything anyone would know of because down river is literally an area in siskiyou county following the klamath river.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

i figured that. but the mystery behind it keep me into it.


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i figured that. but the mystery behind it keep me into it.


they're known locally for producing seriously super stoney dank


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> they're known locally for producing seriously super stoney dank


Did u try it yet?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

Got my custom pipe. Looks better than it does in pics colors pop in person. the blower is steve beer people got vids on youtube about his oil rigs. bout to fire up though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

My lung's need training. But it works as good as it looks!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 7, 2012)

Its funny how maple trees have leaves that look like weed leaves.

The new piece is dope, i would be worried about breaking it all the time, and would never smoke out of it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 7, 2012)

i'm no too worried. no kids around for now until my nephew comes back but who know when that could be. It longer than i ask for but its cool. i ask for 10" he made it 15". and about maple tree's looking like weed, i always wondered how long i could get away with growing one in public before somebody see's it. like in a bush somewhere.


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Did u try it yet?


yeah I've had it in several crosses, all of the crosses with it's phenotype dominant are stoney and very enjoyable smoke... classic chill back with your friends on a sunny day cali bud.


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My lung's need training. But it works as good as it looks!


I'd be smokin hash outta that thing, fuck yah.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Holy fukkin Piperooney!!! That thing is bigger that I thought. Hell yea T, I am liking that a lot.




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Got my custom pipe. Looks better than it does in pics colors pop in person. the blower is steve beer people got vids on youtube about his oil rigs. bout to fire up though.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 7, 2012)

Not sure where I would keep that to keep it safe, but that is one bad-ass pipe bro!!

does that have a carb on it?


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2012)

Every time I get a nice piece it ALWAYS gets FUBARED shortly after purchase.
The only true bong I call favorite is 30+ years old, madeof pvc pipe, and never been cleaned.

It has with stood numerous life trials, 3 marriages have not overtaken it.
It sits beside my 9 mill, witch the FDA and ATF released back to me way before 911, 
and 410 ga shotgun. each one older than the other. 

It took awhile to assemble a collection that would never let me down.


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2012)

I seem to be very good at holding on to my glass... I still have the first glass pipe I ever owned... and my zong is about 4 years old now.... pretty epic....


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sick piece! Never seen anything quite like it in a head shop. Custom made you said? Pretty sweet lookin.


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2012)

runnin sk shake in the hash machien now.... hope I see some good yeilds. I've already yeilded about a gram and a half from the first 2 runs, good stuff  I'll post dry pics in a couple days.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 7, 2012)

was going on in here...?


----------



## poplars (Apr 7, 2012)

theexpress said:


> was going on in here...?



shits poppin off! lots of dank genetics and shit being discussed and grown.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> shits poppin off! lots of dank genetics and shit being discussed and grown.


Word! My louie xiii x tahoe og are transplanted im going to let them veg a bit more and take some clones.. This strain is destined for greatness never smoked louie xiii but the talk n hype of it says alot for me and with my experience from tha tahoe I know whichever way this goes its going to be dank. I might have to grow some larry regs to get a nice male and make seeds out of it because i need me some more tahoe crosses..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2012)

is 8 pages classed as fashionably late or what!?! 

someone say KUSH?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2012)

badass gandalf pipe T!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is 8 pages classed as fashionably late or what!?!
> 
> someone say KUSH?


Lol, no way! you're right on time. All 14 of the 12/12 from seed run are up and above ground as of this morning. Pic's probably tomorrow cuz they're stretching theyre wings right now. 4Dogs, 4Bubba Kush x Master Kush, and 60's Kush(Corleone x Lush).


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 8, 2012)

> Its funny how maple trees have leaves that look like weed leaves.


me thinks dats ivy Mr Bill



MrT a nice piece ya got dere should be a nice cool hit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 8, 2012)

Very cool hit Ol' man, Just potted up 3 Lush f4's and 3 Grape Kush's.


----------



## poplars (Apr 8, 2012)

my lushes are looking pretty healthy. haven't checked for males and females yet but it's lookin like I"m seein some pretty afghani dominant leaf structure


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 8, 2012)

> Just potted up 3 Lush f4's and 3 Grape Kush's.


gluckwitem


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Very cool hit Ol' man, Just potted up 3 Lush f4's and 3 Grape Kush's.


How old since this set sprouted?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 8, 2012)

lol, from paper towel to a party cup.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 8, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> gluckwitem


thx, im feeling good about this grow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, from paper towel to a party cup.


Ah snap, i thought you meant actually upcanned, lol. They got taproots though huh.

Looks like you and i are on the same schedule now


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thank for the rundown on those HC, i pm'ed aev so whenever he gets back on he can check me out. I remember him wanting to knoow how good they were in your thread. I also checked out his pics of the parents and i'm sure ill get something out of them, How did the Og x LLOG smoke? I keep wondering if it's anything like lush, all it's missing is the chem-d. Gotta go pot some seedlings catch ya later ;_


I wish I could tell you how the OG x LLOG smoked but I went 3/3 males haha. They are in their glory lmao, it's a jungle in the veg room bitches everywhere. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cool by me, i went on a little rant before about my garden was to full of kush and i thought everything would be to similar. Hell i was wrong, i think the only non kush seeds i'm sprouting after this first set get a lil older are Superbud x blue dream and BMF. Everything else is Kush of some sort. Think i'm gonna order some pure afghani seeds to throw down.


Don't forget that the Boom Mutha Fucka aka BMF (C4 x CB) has Kush influence as well on the males side. The Caseyband was very Headband/Sour Diesel dom not unlike my dog cut only yeild was lower on the CB. Reviews have been off the chart so far on the BMF!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah, I know Brutha Doob is enjoying his BMF immensely


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 8, 2012)

Here are my Kush's

Banana Wonder Left, Stank Ape right

Banana Wonder is Banana OG x either Grape Ape or GDP, hence the wonder. There are also some J-1 Wonder's, Blue Wonder's, and DOG wonder's. But none to be germed yet. Just the Banana's.

Stank Ape is (Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush) x Gorilla Grape

The Power Skunk was an extremely fast flowerer, she finished very quickly in 45 days. The RPK was also known for being a fast flowerer finishing just under 8 weeks as well. Combine that with an indica dom pheno male gorilla grape that exhibited high resin production, I am hoping to achieve A fast flowering, hard hitting, resin laden, with medium sized golf ball nug type of plant.

View attachment 2112794


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 8, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Here are my Kush's
> 
> Banana Wonder Left, Stank Ape right
> 
> ...


thats wassup. Yea we are around the same starting point. Sound's like you got some good things coming up. don't forget to keep us posted with pics.


----------



## kushguy (Apr 8, 2012)

That looks amazing! I would love to try the Lush strain in my next grow.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah, I know Brutha Doob is enjoying his BMF immensely


That's good to know bc thanks for the heads up I don't get over there much lately : !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 8, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I wish I could tell you how the OG x LLOG smoked but I went 3/3 males haha. They are in their glory lmao, it's a jungle in the veg room bitches everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget that the Boom Mutha Fucka aka BMF (C4 x CB) has Kush influence as well on the males side. The Caseyband was very Headband/Sour Diesel dom not unlike my dog cut only yeild was lower on the CB. Reviews have been off the chart so far on the BMF!


Yea the BMF is a Beast, and very unique compared to most strains i grown.


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 8, 2012)

Late but here bro. Now why don't I have lush? I'm a kush lush if there Eva was one.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 8, 2012)

I got some BMF as well gifted by a good friend here. Excited to pop some soon with all the good reports Highlander...looks like you've got a real winner on your hands.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks someguy hope you get yourself a nice keeper!

OG x LLOG (males) compliments of my good friend Bobotrank...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 9, 2012)

jeb5304 said:


> Late but here bro. Now why don't I have lush? I'm a kush lush if there Eva was one.


I'll get at ya soon, slipped my mind. You know you go absent evry now and again. Everything gettin back together ?



Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks someguy hope you get yourself a nice keeper!
> 
> OG x LLOG (males) compliments of my good friend Bobotrank...


that bottom middle one is sexy as hell, i mean handsome. Nice n chunky like i like em.


I just came out of my room and all of my 12/12 are abouve ground. and most of my veg seeds are popped except for like two seeds, I'm starting to wonder if vigor starts at germ, its funny how some strains have long ass root sytsems and some dont. And the SourKush that is a notorius slow vegger has the smalles tap roots so far with 1 seed not-germed yet. and my 60's Kush(Corleone x Lush) has long ass taps, i'm assuming hybrid vigor is the culprit. just soe random ish i was thinking. Hopefully by today my veg will be down. Some other news, i have some very good friends(very trustworthy) move up here to my area for a job. Him and friend came over last night and suprised with telling me they bought grow equipment. They havn't seen my garden in YEARS but everytime i used to see em back home they would ask questions and want to know how to do it. so i layed out the basics and gave them some genetics to start off with. Pretty cool and im excited for em, and now i got somebody close i can talk about this stuff with.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 9, 2012)

How the fuck did i miss this shit im in for the t loving the shit ya got together sum rep bro


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'll get at ya soon, slipped my mind. You know you go absent evry now and again. Everything gettin back together ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah try im feelin that shit for real bro nothin like a good ol natter about growin and shit !! And with you at there side im sure they ll end up with green fingerz pretty soon ive work mates and family that are in the business and all we ever talk about is green  shit even take over lives haha the misses gets all jealous and stuff lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 9, 2012)

IDK man, but glad your here. 

I have 3 plants left in the garden, here is one i figured snce it has "kush" in it i should post a pic, you know everybody loves bud porn. it is Lemon Qleaner x Casey Jones x Headband, Enjoy!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yeah try im feelin that shit for real bro nothin like a good ol natter about growin and shit !! And with you at there side im sure they ll end up with green fingerz pretty soon ive work mates and family that are in the business and all we ever talk about is green  shit even take over lives haha the misses gets all jealous and stuff lmao


I'm pretty good at keepin Wifey quiet, but your right. Sometimes i just wanna talk growing, and its good for them because i can help them right thru the newb stage.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm pretty good at keepin Wifey quiet, but your right. Sometimes i just wanna talk growing, and its good for them because i can help them right thru the newb stage.


Ay a little money goes along way bro haha or is she like mine shoppaholic lmao cant moan man i get to do wot i do and thats growin mate
Yeah your lads are lucky to av sum1 like u by there side bro trust me i wish i had sum1 on my shoulders while startin out haha

ps the bud looks peng bro nice work


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 9, 2012)

thx man, yea i don't like Giving her money per say, but i buy her gifts all the time. but sometimes she gets the money out of me.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 9, 2012)

Haha i av no choice its either that or out shoopin for me man fuck i hate shoos it kills me to walk round all these fancy places were i could just be chillin with a beer or in my element which is me garden


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey that's cool T, a little shot in the arm for you. Plus you gave them some of your genetics to start with haha your going to spoil them on anything else. Might as well start with some of the best ; !)

My chick feigns interest in the garden so I rarely discuss it with her lol. She has suggested adding more lights though lmao, shit I already have 1400 watts of hps. Pretty funny,,,the other day she thought she came up with a new idea for my pot plants. Or at least something to try...what she described was basically a reveg haha had to tell her it's been done  BUT,,,,,I just realized that I don't have any cuttings of my Lemon Qleaner going fuk fuk,,,,I have a nice bush at 6 weeks though. Told her she going to get a chance to see her idea in action. That's a real nice cut too, I've had it for a few years.

....almost forgot lol

Puff puff pass>>>>bong rips of the DOG cough cough 8 !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> haha i av no choice its either that or out shoopin for me man fuck i hate shoos it kills me to walk round all these fancy places were i could just be chillin with a beer or in my element which is me garden


*like!!!!!!*


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 9, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey that's cool T, a little shot in the arm for you. Plus you gave them some of your genetics to start with haha your going to spoil them on anything else. Might as well start with some of the best ; !)
> 
> My chick feigns interest in the garden so I rarely discuss it with her lol. She has suggested adding more lights though lmao, shit I already have 1400 watts of hps. Pretty funny,,,the other day she thought she came up with a new idea for my pot plants. Or at least something to try...what she described was basically a reveg haha had to tell her it's been done  BUT,,,,,I just realized that I don't have any cuttings of my Lemon Qleaner going fuk fuk,,,,I have a nice bush at 6 weeks though. Told her she going to get a chance to see her idea in action. That's a real nice cut too, I've had it for a few years.
> 
> ...


fuck hc just take the cuts now bro u wont be dissapointed with em mate they should give ya sum nice bushes wen they turn back to veg!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yo hc wot is the lemon Qleaner bro seen plenty on about it so curious


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> fuck hc just take the cuts now bro u wont be dissapointed with em mate they should give ya sum nice bushes wen they turn back to veg!!


Yeah I thought about that but all of the branches are pretty thick as she is bare ass from midway down. I still might although she is less than 2 weeks from being done



cheddar1985 said:


> Yo hc wot is the lemon Qleaner bro seen plenty on about it so curious


It was a cut of Qleaner that was different than the others,,,,4 of the phenos were indica dom hybrids and had a funky cat piss smell. And quite strong too lol. This particular cut is a fast finishing sativa dom with a nice faint lemon taste and wicked potency,,,it beat out all of the Vortex phenos for potency. 

I know that I took a couple of cuttings, just don't know what happened to them. There are around 40 rooted cuttings sitting in a tray full of soil. I either forgot to label them or could be they died. There was around 50 rooted cuttings in that tray a few weeks ago but a few have died haha... they are kind of in a holding pattern the cave is pretty full right now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 9, 2012)

Veg and flower spots. 
all seedlings are down n cracked but not all are above soil in the veg closet.











And the last lush from the ugly pheno, only one i grew. i didn't keep many of those seeds. most got thrown away, none of this batch was given out either.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Veg and flower spots.
> all seedlings are down n cracked but not all are above soil in the veg closet.
> 
> 
> ...


lol not a fan of foxtailing too? nice resin coverage


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2012)

I dont like foxtails because I am a lazy trimmer. The bud looks really good though.


----------



## poplars (Apr 9, 2012)

yeah if taht's teh uggly pheno of lush I'm not gonna be that dissapointed


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

i'll step in and say i like your fox-tails  cause i kinda gottem goin on everywhere! and yes it's not going to be a fun trim.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 10, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol not a fan of foxtailing too? nice resin coverage





bassman999 said:


> I dont like foxtails because I am a lazy trimmer. The bud looks really good though.





flowamasta said:


> i'll step in and say i like your fox-tails  cause i kinda gottem goin on everywhere! and yes it's not going to be a fun trim.


Hell ya man i hate foxtails for two reasons. Makes trimming hell, and its always hard for me to tell when they are done. 


poplars said:


> yeah if taht's teh uggly pheno of lush I'm not gonna be that dissapointed


the mom to this batch was named the ugly pheno because of her bud structure i only made a couple f3's out of her. All of the f3's i have left are from the pretty mom. and the f4 mom was a beauty too. but the dad was the star in the f4's


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hell ya man i hate foxtails for two reasons. Makes trimming hell, and its always hard for me to tell when they are done.
> 
> the mom to this batch was named the ugly pheno because of her bud structure i only made a couple f3's out of her. All of the f3's i have left are from the pretty mom. and the f4 mom was a beauty too. but the dad was the star in the f4's


cheers for the reply man, if you get a sec would u pop over to my girl? i got heaps of white hairs still poppin out, but my heads are huuuuuge and solid as rocks, even my popcorn is solid and red, but i do have amber trichs, some are starting to turn a caramel colour, if you don't ll good man, just be nice to someone else to give me an idea, i'm thinking of chopping tomoz


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey T what's happenin.

Topped the BC x Lush last night, got a pic of them for you. Hang on I'll throw it up.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool, mine did great when i topped them. They are in the beginning of 12/12 right?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2012)

Feel free to enlarge it man, there are 8 of them there in the middle.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 10, 2012)

Here are some of them in young flower, all were impressive #5 was a notch higher thoough. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Blue Cheese x Lush #3 Frosty sweet pheno, better yielder than the other two i have going. topped up high and it responded great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 10, 2012)

thats awesome man, i can def see some pheno's starting to show. By the leaf shape in particular


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2012)

Good info on the phenos I'll be coming back to this page in a few months haha. They are still in veg man, I won't flower them until they get sexed and then I'll work them into the rotation, no openings for a month or so though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, I know your garden is always packed to capacity.


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Apr 10, 2012)

Is lush a strain that you bred yourself? Have you popped any of those kaseybands yet?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, and no i havn't popped any caseybands but i have popped a few crossed crossed with it, like 3 or 4.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2012)

I stopped running the CB and passed off half of the few remaining seeds of it that I had made to Jigfresh a while back. Very similiar to what I'm smoking atm (dst's dog) but less yeilding and not as heavy a diesel/lemon aftertaste. The DOGs aftertaste is almost too much haha, very strong tasting


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I stopped running the CB and passed off half of the few remaining seeds of it that I had made to Jigfresh a while back. Very similiar to what I'm smoking atm (dst's dog) but less yeilding and not as heavy a desiel/lemon aftertaste. The DOGs aftertaste is almost too much haha, very strong tasting



a high yielding kush???!!! i must try this dogkush


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Apr 10, 2012)

good work something to be proud of. just a fellow kush lover so I thought I would ask. good luck pheno hunting.


----------



## noob78 (Apr 10, 2012)

Been catching up with your thread real nice will sub when i figure it out


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh shit. Now I got pressure to do well with those seeds.

Yeah express... I ran an amazing yielding Dog pheno. Was the biggest yielding plant I've ever grown, out of the 14 strains I've run. Fat fat buds. Only thing close was Casey Jones. And is definitely top 2 best smokes along with the Banana OG.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> a high yielding kush???!!! i must try this dogkush


i been tellin you for years.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Oh shit. Now I got pressure to do well with those seeds.
> 
> Yeah express... I ran an amazing yielding Dog pheno. Was the biggest yielding plant I've ever grown, out of the 14 strains I've run. Fat fat buds. Only thing close was Casey Jones. And is definitely top 2 best smokes along with the Banana OG.


did u make banana og seeds?


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

we wish, lol.^^^^^^


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2012)

fuckin 21 today. gonna try to start it off good....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> fuckin 21 today. gonna try to start it off good....


Happy birthday! I know you still got some hash to start the day off.


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Happy birthday! I know you still got some hash to start the day off.



yeah I do, the live chat pissed me off pretty good. people in there think I"m some know-it-all who thinks my knowledge is superior to everyone elses when I'm jsut there to discuss and debate mos tof the time to BETTER my knowledge. oh well, some people will /never/ get it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 11, 2012)

I could understand how somebody that doesn't really know your personality to think that. but fuck em' its your birthday today so just chill.


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I could understand how somebody that doesn't really know your personality to think that. but fuck em' its your birthday today so just chill.



yeah it happens to me a LOT I guess I'm a you're either gonna love me or hate me type of person hahahaha.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2012)

Happy b-day poplars


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Happy b-day poplars


thanks bro 

and thanks tryna


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday/Prettige Verjaardag, Jongen!


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Happy Birthday/Prettige Verjaardag, Jongen!


hah what language is that second part? thanks bro


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

Dutch, or as they say in The Netherlands.....Het Nederlandse Taal.

EDIT: It's crazy at Dutch birthdays, everyone Congratulates the whole family on the persons birthday, everyone going around, 3 kisses on the cheeks and a Gefeliciteerd (Congratulations)to each family member. Then they all gather round in chairs facing each other and talk cheese, lol.


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Dutch, or as they say in The Netherlands.....Het Nederlandse Taal.
> 
> EDIT: It's crazy at Dutch birthdays, everyone Congratulates the whole family on the persons birthday, everyone going around, 3 kisses on the cheeks and a Gefeliciteerd (Congratulations)to each family member. Then they all gather round in chairs facing each other and talk cheese, lol.


lol epic hahahawha


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2012)

ok, last post on the subject (sorry T, we know this is about kush bru.)

But even gay Andy from the US has experienced the same thing, lmao.
http://andyinamsterdam.blogspot.com/2007/11/dutch-birthday-party.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 11, 2012)

that is definitely not your average US bday.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> did u make banana og seeds?



Sorta, he got some stray Banana Og seeds that got pollinated by an unknown female. 

I am 6 for 6 on germing them right now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 11, 2012)

Cool, hope it turns out dank 4 ya.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 11, 2012)

Shit so do I, lol.

The other ones i popped are all up too.

What was your verdict on the Blue Cheese x Lush?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey T how's the new garden. 

Finally got a few minutes to sit down lol, literally a few too, got a bunch of Grape Apollos draining in the sink. Hey BC what's happenin. I'm pretty sure that T gave the BC x Lush two thumbs up. I have no idea yet what the Blue Cheese is but I have grown the lush and loved the OG high from it. starting getting some nice flavors in the second generation. Yo T the push are on their way home (kept what I will use). With a friend haha his name is "Special Edward" hehe don't ask me I didna name it ask the dizzhole ; !) It's a collaberation of The Asshole Seed Collective and The Highlanders Cave line. Not sure why I'm plugging it lmao,,,habit I guess ; !) It's the BMF x C99, should be some fire!

Talk to ya!

Bongo rips dog kush cough cough>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Shit so do I, lol.
> 
> The other ones i popped are all up too.
> 
> What was your verdict on the Blue Cheese x Lush?


I'd say it's top shelf. If you have it, i'd pop em they are no joke. and the Vigor on em makes em nice to watch too. i have three bx1's popped, i plan on popping more just not yet.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T how's the new garden.
> 
> Finally got a few minutes to sit down lol, literally a few too, got a bunch of Grape Apollos draining in the sink. Hey BC what's happenin. I'm pretty sure that T gave the BC x Lush two thumbs up. I have no idea yet what the Blue Cheese is but I have grown the lush and loved the OG high from it. starting getting some nice flavors in the second generation. Yo T the push are on their way home (kept what I will use). With a friend haha his name is "Special Edward" hehe don't ask me I didna name it ask the dizzhole ; !) It's a collaberation of The Asshole Seed Collective and The Highlanders Cave line. Not sure why I'm plugging it lmao,,,habit I guess ; !) It's the BMF x C99, should be some fire!
> 
> ...


The for the extra's man, thats gotta be a good cross. And you will seen soon why i'm so high on the bc x lush as well HC. Lol, whenever they get in there i should say.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2012)

There are a lot more of the Banana Wonders out there. We'll see if they are any good. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## throwdo (Apr 11, 2012)

banana wonders sounds yummy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> The for the extra's man, thats gotta be a good cross. And you will seen soon why i'm so high on the bc x lush as well HC. Lol, whenever they get in there i should say.


Well I guess the bc x lush are going to start getting some special attention then. I'll take another pic in a week ; !)


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2012)

Whats crakkin over here??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2012)

Ghost town huh lol

Hasn't been quite a week but I'll take a shot of the BC x Lush,,, told ya they would get some special attention now T


----------



## poplars (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah I've been busy myelf.... everything got repotted into 1 gals and are doing wonderful.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah I've been busy myelf.... everything got repotted into 1 gals and are doing wonderful.


Kool beans!

Yeah mine could use to be potted up real soon, I don't usually till I sex them but maybe I'll make an exception


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2126313View attachment 2126314View attachment 2126316View attachment 2126315
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Highlander, what strain is that?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh right lol got sidetracked. That's T's BC x Lush that got topped about 6 days ago


----------



## EROsain (Apr 17, 2012)

those look grt, kuxh luver my self , gonna be starting a grow soon. after i harvest my current plant.

View attachment 2126392View attachment 2126396


subbed


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2012)

What does the BC stand for?


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 17, 2012)

british columbia


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> What does the BC stand for?


I know that it stands for Blue Cheese but I have been meaning to ask Tmore about that myself


----------



## EROsain (Apr 17, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> british columbia


same thing i was thinking


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2012)

Blue cheese, why didnt I know that...lol?
I have never had any cheese strains


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

T dogs are in the dog house ...


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> What does the BC stand for?


Its Blue Cheese, crossed with his Lush


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2012)

Does Blue Cheese really taste like the name? I have heard both ways on this. I have heard it smells/tastes like cheese and that it is a skunk smell/taste


----------



## EROsain (Apr 17, 2012)

ad like to know that to, and a smoke report


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Does Blue Cheese really taste like the name? I have heard both ways on this. I have heard it smells/tastes like cheese and that it is a skunk smell/taste


It all depends on the pheno you get. ?The pheno i used was a fruity b;ueberry pheno btut it has undertones of 'skunk' or cheese as some may describe it. the taste is so strong it seems to make the smoke thick. Sorry i havn't posted much. my cam suck and i hate taking pics of seedlings. gotta lush i may snap some of.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 18, 2012)

I thought BC stand for Billcollector....

T, hope you dont mind me tagging along on the Kush train? 

FM


----------



## EROsain (Apr 18, 2012)

what do you guys think the most original purple kush strain?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I thought BC stand for Billcollector....
> 
> T, hope you dont mind me tagging along on the Kush train?
> 
> FM


No problem man. 



EROsain said:


> what do you guys think the most original purple kush strain?


I'm not sure i have not grown any purple kush before, but i have a purple kush cross. I'm gueesin there is only one purple kush though, and it is from cali.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2012)

I started the PK 40 yrs ago. 
j/k I havent even grown it, but was wondering the difference in the PK and the SR71.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> No problem man.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure i have not grown any purple kush before, but i have a purple kush cross. I'm gueesin there is only one purple kush though, and it is from cali.


I don't know the origin of it but some say purple kush was started in Canada. Who knows for real tho


Strong purple kush strain, originating in British Colombia. Produces very nice plants that are heavy with resin with an acrid hash-like taste. Finish outdoors mid to late September.​[h=2]User-Generated Strain-Profile[/h]For this strain we got input by 2 user(s). Here a short overview:

*Flowering Time Indoor:* 50 - 56 days (~53 days) 
*Yield / Quantity Indoor:* The crop of this strain is insane high and absolutely top yields. 
*General Impression Indoor:* is all together extremely good and very recommendable. 
*Strength / Lasting Effect:* The weedaffects middle-high to high. 
*Votings of our users:* Purple Kush gets8.67 of 10 possible Points in the average!
*More Info: Please click here to see the full Plant-Profile!*

[h=2]Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree[/h]


[*=left]*Purple Kush* »»» Hindu Kush x Purple Afghani
[*=left]Hindu Kush »»» Indica
[*=left]Purple Afghani »»» Indica
[h=2]Crossbreeds and hybrids with "Purple Kush"[/h]


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I started the PK 40 yrs ago.
> j/k I havent even grown it, but was wondering the difference in the PK and the SR71.


guess you would have to the dna of the two and compare em


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2012)

what yall on studz???..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBk_fHBzg4U&feature=relmfu


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats what I want is a pure indica strain.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

http://csativa.elasticbeanstalk.com/


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;MLOH-55rL-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLOH-55rL-U[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

Afghan kush is pure indi, bubba is another one both with deadly stones


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Afghan kush is pure indi, bubba is another one both with deadly stones


I dont get this... Why do some say bubba is a heavy indica, when she grows like a sativa?? And usually not so heavy of a high... mine was usually more head than body...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

Chi you were right. these sour kush slow lol, from crack til flower huh? they lookin good, just a lil behind the others.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

Bill i'm guessing u aint get the package either. Maybe i should put more stamps.
just let me kno and i'll resend it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah man, nothing showed??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

yea, i was tryna go cheap with the stamps, ill get em out today or 2moro.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

Stank Ape Day 12


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

Damn bill, lol.. i guess i gotta post my seedlings too i think im on day 10. I fuck with the stank ape name.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I dont get this... Why do some say bubba is a heavy indica, when she grows like a sativa?? And usually not so heavy of a high... mine was usually more head than body...


Well idk.. From my grows of pre 98 bubba and to people I gifted those seeds to its real indica.. Short, fat leaves , low yield Stoney high. Idk how any sativa growth comes from it and I grew quite alot of bubba.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

Started to soak some Pre98 x Cougars today


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well idk.. From my grows of pre 98 bubba and to people I gifted those seeds to its real indica.. Short, fat leaves , low yield Stoney high. Idk how any sativa growth comes from it and I grew quite alot of bubba.


never grew pre98 from seed, only from a clone.. supposedly a cut off the original. My buddy had his cut for over 10 years.

She didnt really have fat leaves, and her fans would at max have 5 blades, usually only 3. Extremey lanky grower though, and she stretched quite a bit in flower. Which converted to golfball shaped nugs spaced apart far due to horrible node spacing. Cold weather brought out extreme color changes, leaves turning almost black.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> never grew pre98 from seed, only from a clone.. supposedly a cut off the original. My buddy had his cut for over 10 years.
> 
> She didnt really have fat leaves, and her fans would at max have 5 blades, usually only 3. Extremey lanky grower though, and she stretched quite a bit in flower. Which converted to golfball shaped nugs spaced apart far due to horrible node spacing. Cold weather brought out extreme color changes, leaves turning almost black.


Everything sounds the same except for the stretch part.. Could it be the cold temps that did that? I don't know what else besides that..

What could also be a difference I grew a bx2 that has afghani in the lineage?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Started to soak some Pre98 x Cougars today


How many sir????/


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

Here they go. a few are stretched from the HPS, im getting a new mh soon. i'll post pics of the flower tent seedlings later.


Lush f4 






DOG






Sour Kush






Sour OG




,




, 




.

Grape Kush
















Blue Cheese x Lush Bx1


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

the cups are bigger and wayyy stretchier than the pots.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2012)

Cute lil seedlings all!!

Would Hindu Kush and Afgoo or afganica be pure indicas as well?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm guessin hindu kush is. and i think most afghano dom strains wll lean heavy indica n be frosty as shit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

Look up deep chunk bassman.

That is what you are looking for.

Plus anything Crossed with deep chunk seems to inherit its trait for resin production.


----------



## poplars (Apr 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well idk.. From my grows of pre 98 bubba and to people I gifted those seeds to its real indica.. Short, fat leaves , low yield Stoney high. Idk how any sativa growth comes from it and I grew quite alot of bubba.




srtr8 up this is the truth.


----------



## poplars (Apr 18, 2012)

can't wait to see them sk get bigger.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

Me either, Its more the anticipation with the SK. I have grown the others Just not SK so i want to see what it brings to the table that places it in the echelon of my garden. The rest in here are proven. Although i have no doubts about it being right up there.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2012)

it looks like something been biting the sk?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol, if its any gotdamn thing its roach's Lol, J/p.. but nah i dont think so. Hell its alive n up they just a lil smaller, and maybe the angle i took the pic.


----------



## poplars (Apr 18, 2012)

this year i'll be lettin u guys know if these other crosses are anywhere near sk as well. lush, whytes pre98 cross, sk and my dvk will all be grown in the main garden. I might get a cheesequake or two in there as well. not sure about that one yet tho... I might run more of the other confirmed kushes instead of cheesequake in there , maybe just ONE cheesequake then I'll keep the other one in a pot.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

did you do the Desert valley kush last year pops?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm also interested to see how monstrous the lush gets outside, she's a nice yielder indoors.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Look up deep chunk bassman.
> 
> That is what you are looking for.
> 
> Plus anything Crossed with deep chunk seems to inherit its trait for resin production.


Thanx BC, I saw that one listed on an indica strain list and was rated as knockout indica stone.

They also said Mr Nice Guy was a super indica too, but I grew that. Fire, but more a sativa imo.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> srtr8 up this is the truth.


I greww a reg bubba and it was a very sweet on the lips thick smoke strain, and Not a pure indica imo, but I never grew the Pre-98. Mine Bubba had big broad leaves and was almost 6ft tall out in my greenhouse. Far apart nodes. Happy and stoney , but gives a lil energy for the 1st 20-30 min. I have a lil curing for a yr. I pull out a bud like once a month and it just gets better. Almost gone though


----------



## poplars (Apr 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> put a buncha plants outside today. 5 sour kushe females, 2 lush females, the 4 tahoe og x bubba kush seedlings (unsexed so far) , and 2 desert valley kushes. I only have one more lush female inside, one more desert valley kush female, 2 cheesequake females, and I'm waiting on one pure tahoe og to sex (hope it's female...) , the rest are males. I think I have 3 lush males, 2 pure tahoe og males, 1 cheesequake male, 2 dvk males, and 2 sk males.



repost in here.


----------



## poplars (Apr 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> did you do the Desert valley kush last year pops?



no desert valley kush is a down river kush cross with a SPECIAL phenotype of my hippie buddies shamrock special. it is super fucking killer and will likely be/become a club strain. it grew 10 feet tall and this is the exact bud it yeilded


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

sure is some frosty looking purplish buds.


----------



## poplars (Apr 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> sure is some frosty looking purplish buds.


its honestly the most str8 purple bud I"ve ever had. when I ground it up in my grinder, the ground bud was PURPLE.

which I happen to have a pic of. . . . 

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/de1ec341.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/34c7c161.jpg

has a catpiss like funky skunk smell.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice seedlings, are they in CoCo or Soil?

FM


----------



## poplars (Apr 18, 2012)

soil. I keep it simple. down to earth.


----------



## dozer777 (Apr 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I don't know the origin of it but some say purple kush was started in Canada. Who knows for real tho
> 
> 
> Strong purple kush strain, originating in British Colombia. Produces very nice plants that are heavy with resin with an acrid hash-like taste. Finish outdoors mid to late September.​*User-Generated Strain-Profile*
> ...


Don't know where the strain originated but, I got some from bc seed king and it kicks ass. Been toking over 35 years and this is one of the best I have smoked.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I greww a reg bubba and it was a very sweet on the lips thick smoke strain, and Not a pure indica imo, but I never grew the Pre-98. Mine Bubba had big broad leaves and was almost 6ft tall out in my greenhouse. Far apart nodes. Happy and stoney , but gives a lil energy for the 1st 20-30 min. I have a lil curing for a yr. I pull out a bud like once a month and it just gets better. Almost gone though


Any Bubba from seed is not going to be the same as the original clone only...


----------



## EROsain (Apr 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> its honestly the most str8 purple bud I"ve ever had. when I ground it up in my grinder, the ground bud was PURPLE.
> 
> which I happen to have a pic of. . . .
> 
> ...


thats some purrty purple  .


----------



## EROsain (Apr 18, 2012)

got some seeds here og x purple kush crossed with bubba , gon be popin soon to look for a good pheno


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is the Pic of the bubba i grew

I got a few beans off one of her nugs that I pollinated with one of my Cougar males. They are the DARKEST beans I have ever seen!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> View attachment 2128065
> 
> Here is the Pic of the bubba i grew
> 
> I got a few beans off one of her nugs that I pollinated with one of my Cougar males. They are the DARKEST beans I have ever seen!!


I really cant wait to see them pop.....I hope you get that pheno! Cant go wrong crossing it with Cougar. One of my favorites there....Cougar

FM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Any Bubba from seed is not going to be the same as the original clone only...


So the s1 will not be replicas of the clone?

The only difference I notice from seed to clone is the vigor in growth from seedlings compared to clones..

Also after looking at pics of the mom pre 98 all plants I grew were pretty much the same. Very short squat fat leave indica.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2012)

I wish my Bubba or GDP had turned purple. Both musta been fake, they were outdoor and finished in June as I forced 12/12 with a retractable roof of sorts.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

EROsain said:


> got some seeds here og x purple kush crossed with bubba , gon be popin soon to look for a good pheno


Sounds like a helluva cross man, keep us updated because your definitely gonna have a gem or two outta them man. 



billcollector99 said:


> Here is the Pic of the bubba i grew
> 
> I got a few beans off one of her nugs that I pollinated with one of my Cougar males. They are the DARKEST beans I have ever seen!!


I remember her, or you growing them, It was always the pics showing the structure where i really looked at em and was like it looks like most bubbas i have seen except yours always went to a way deeper purple. It does really have that afghani/indica structure to it. 


wyteberrywidow said:


> So the s1 will not be replicas of the clone?
> 
> The only difference I notice from seed to clone is the vigor in growth from seedlings compared to clones..
> 
> Also after looking at pics of the mom pre 98 all plants I grew were pretty much the same. Very short squat fat leave indica.


S1's have different pheno's this i am sure of. It may be limited to two or three. But they definitely do not drop just one pheno. I don't understand it but it happens. 


bassman999 said:


> I wish my Bubba or GDP had turned purple. Both musta been fake, they were outdoor and finished in June as I forced 12/12 with a retractable roof of sorts.


Maybe because u had em finishing in the heat of the summer. they never felt the cool fall temps?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah even my Grape Ape didnt purple up. I have a strain that will purple in the heat of summer now though I think...Grape Krush. I am gonna have to grow her outside to confirm this, but I am pretty sure. My Mr NIce Guy purpled up in summer, the buds though, leaves were fully green. (I miss her, the re-veg didnt take)
EROsain that sounds like a great cross you got there


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah even my Grape Ape didnt purple up. I have a strain that will purple in the heat of summer now though I think...Grape Krush. I am gonna have to grow her outside to confirm this, but I am pretty sure. My Mr NIce Guy purpled up in summer, the buds though, leaves were fully green. (I miss her, the re-veg didnt take)
> EROsain that sounds like a great cross you got there


Hey bassman what's going on, I have some Grape Ape too! They came from cof last year as grape ape x hashberry and what I kept is a GA pheno. A lot of fun to grow, the plants get covered in golf ball size rock hard nugs. Nice flavor and a bit of a purple hue, I have 4 of them about 2 weeks into flower right now ; !)


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bassman what's going on, I have some Grape Ape too! They came from cof last year as grape ape x hashberry and what I kept is a GA pheno. A lot of fun to grow, the plants get covered in golf ball size rock hard nugs. Nice flavor and a bit of a purple hue, I have 4 of them about 2 weeks into flower right now ; )


Hey Highlander Im good.
My Grape Ape clone came from a club and grew almost exactly like my OG Plat Kush but yielded less. I expected a grapey couch lock, it was grapey but the high was not what I expected at all. Made me feel uncomfortable and restless and the mom was killed off. What kind of high comes from yours.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Look up deep chunk bassman.
> 
> That is what you are looking for.
> 
> Plus anything Crossed with deep chunk seems to inherit its trait for resin production.


I cant find a source for Deep Chunk seeds


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 19, 2012)

I know kos seeds use deep chunk in alot of thier crosses


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

I was hoping for pure DC if at all possible


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I was hoping for pure DC if at all possible


http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/TomHill/DeepChunk.htm


----------



## poplars (Apr 19, 2012)

that dc looks niiice.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> S1's have different pheno's this i am sure of. It may be limited to two or three. But they definitely do not drop just one pheno. I don't understand it but it happens.


I don't know according to plenty of breeders when doing s1 from the original clone you will get replicas of it.

Now s1 of a cross like whitefire or white master where the pollen donor is different then the mother then that's where you will different phenos.*Dr. Greenthumb* 




Public MemberFeedback Score




Join DateFeb 2011Posts28Thanks0Thanked 79 Times in 21 Pos


What I'm saying when I say 'exact representation' is it should be almost identical to the clone in every way​
​


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 19, 2012)

this is a copy and paste, so take from it what you will...

_As the title implies, the main drawback to selfing cannabis plants is that you loose the male portion of your population, making future crosses difficult. Some think that by selfing a plant, all the offspring will turn out just like mom. That is only true if mom is true breeding for all the traits you are interested in. Otherwise, her offspring will show two phenotypes for every trait that she is not true breeding.

There are two basic models for selfing a plant such as cannabis the first one being where the plant is homozygous for the trait in question. Let's assume again that pineapple flavour is controlled by the recessive gene pp. If we self the plant we fill get the following S1 cross.

S1 cross = pp x pp = pp + pp + pp + pp or 100% pineapple flavoured female offspring. But no matching males

The other likely possibility is that special individual heterozygous dominant for the pineapple flavour. In this case P will indicate for pineapple flavour and the S1 cross will be:

S1 cross = Pp x Pp = PP + Pp + Pp + pp, our familiar 1:2 :1 mendelian ratio.

In this second example only 75% of the offspring will have pineapple flavour and the frequency of the P gene will only be 50%, a far cry from 100% or true breeding. From here on, this isn't much different from a half sib cross involving regular inbreeding or backcrossing. It will take a few generations to achieve something close to true breeding, but as with backcrossing, as long as we use the P1 mom in the crosses (selfing in this case), we will never achieve a true breeding population._


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2012)

genuity said:


> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/TomHill/DeepChunk.htm


Thanx Genuinity, says it is a low yielder though, which is okay, but for $100 idk....


billcollector99 said:


> this is a copy and paste, so take from it what you will...
> 
> _As the title implies, the main drawback to selfing cannabis plants is that you loose the male portion of your population, making future crosses difficult. Some think that by selfing a plant, all the offspring will turn out just like mom. That is only true if mom is true breeding for all the traits you are interested in. Otherwise, her offspring will show two phenotypes for every trait that she is not true breeding.
> 
> ...


Thats not complicated at all!! Lol and I thought u just spray pollen and call it a day....F2's and S3's and P1's etc...way too in depth for me right now.


----------



## EROsain (Apr 20, 2012)

in all that am still tring to figure ou , are you saying i have to cross as many male phenos as i do females from the beginning of my stabilization if my strain isn't true breeding yet? .. and how do you make sure your true breading .. how many generations ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Highlander Im good.
> My Grape Ape clone came from a club and grew almost exactly like my OG Plat Kush but yielded less. I expected a grapey couch lock, it was grapey but the high was not what I expected at all. Made me feel uncomfortable and restless and the mom was killed off. What kind of high comes from yours.


To be honest man I haven't smoked enough of it to have much of an opinion. Most of what I grow goes down the pipeline lol. I have a couple of dozen strains going and I tend to just smoke the 5 or 6 I like the best. I'll take some pics for you in another month before they come down.

Have a good one!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2012)

Whyte, really what i was saying S1's will be very close, but not exact. 

[video=youtube;Du9pmBVELzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du9pmBVELzw[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> To be honest man I haven't smoked enough of it to have much of an opinion. Most of what I grow goes down the pipeline lol. I have a couple of dozen strains going and I tend to just smoke the 5 or 6 I like the best. I'll take some pics for you in another month before they come down.
> 
> Have a good one!


Sounds good. I have another Grape ape from seed if that is possible. I got it from a friend who never grows clones unless they are from his own seed stock. He gives me the phenos free he doesnt like sometimes though. I shall see what your vs mine looks like if mine recovers from the mite spray.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2012)

mr west said:


> Dog


DOG Kush, Grown by mr.west


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420 T Smoke a fatty!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2012)

My veg
There is Sour Kush, Sour OG, Lush, Blue Cheese x Lush, DOG Kush, and Grape Kush.






And in Flower are 60's Kush(corleone kush x lush), DOG Kush, Bubba Kush x Master Kush, and a few powerkush x lush.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Happy 420 T Smoke a fatty!!


Lol, just did. same to you.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sucks watching the beginning stages of a 12/12 from seed grow. I hate how they seem to do nothing for the first couple of weeks, then BAM flower


----------



## EROsain (Apr 20, 2012)

View attachment 2130278

would like to be smokin that for 4/20


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2012)

Off to go work in a hot ass kitchen 

Gotta pay the bills!! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2012)

Hell yea man, but the veg should kick in gear soon. its been over 4 months since i vegged a plant out. after my lush dries i'll be out of bud until my 12/12 harvest.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2012)

EROsain said:


> would like to be smokin that for 4/20


i would love to be smokin that any day man. 


billcollector99 said:


> Off to go work in a hot ass kitchen
> 
> Gotta pay the bills!! lol


Somebody gotta do it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Off to go work in a hot ass kitchen
> 
> Gotta pay the bills!! lol


Good luck bc catch you on the flip side! Back to mowing for me.

Looks very,,,,,kushy in here T lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2012)

You and me are in the same boat then. lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> weeks 1-5


from my old journal. Bill it took the 12/12 from seeds that grow took 4 weeks or so to star doing something.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yup. I get the same results with my 12.12


----------



## EROsain (Apr 20, 2012)

i did a 12/12 grow and it took 3 months 1 week to harvest a 8 week flowering strain. i guess it ok cuz its just like 1 month veg but do you guys feel you sacrifice density when you do 12/12


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2012)

You sacrifice everything but quality going 12/12 from seed, even a 1 week veg(after seedling state) would be better.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah I had a new strain recently that I started 12/12 from seed and after about 5 weeks I got sick of looking at them and knocking them over in their smaller containers so I said fuck it and killed em. Space under the lights tend to become pretty valuable.

My Bubba Kush x Master Kush pheno #1 is at 3.5 wks and I'm liking what I'm seeing as far as plant structure and bud sites


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cougar KUSH grown by Cruzer101


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2012)

the cougar got some skunk in her too right? im asking cuz of those big donkeydick cola's cruzer's got goin on.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah looks like a skunk structure to me as well, just manicured side branching.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You sacrifice everything but quality going 12/12 from seed, even a 1 week veg(after seedling state) would be better.


I don't know if this is true but I've heard alot of breeders say when flowering a immature plant you will not get the best qualities from it as if you would let it mature then flower.. They say you are giving up some potency by flowering from seed.. Again this is not my words but I've heard plenty people and breeders say this.. Doing it from clone yes but seed you are losing alot more qualities of that strain then just yield.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah man, the Cougar is Northern Skunk x ELite's Wxogxllxchem

The main cola grows like that, and all the secondaries too.

If you LST her, you can get multiple donkey dicks 

The smoke is very nice though, great effects


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 21, 2012)

Flipped the switch last night, lets keep our fingers crossed for lots of girls, lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice avi BC

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Northern Skunk x ELite's Wxogxllxchem?

widow x og x ll x chem

what is the ll?
*


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2012)

this thread is starting to kick sour kush threads ass because all tehy can seem to talk about is UFC. so fuck it ima hang out in here more.


the LL might be Lemon Larry...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> *Northern Skunk x ELite's Wxogxllxchem?
> 
> widow x og x ll x chem
> 
> ...


Elite's THE WHITE x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D . Should be dank no doubt. 

Lush bud, Last plant until my 12/12 harvest.


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Elite's THE WHITE x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D . Should be dank no doubt.
> 
> Lush bud, Last plant until my 12/12 harvest.



yum that looks goooood. im gonna be runnin 2 of them in the main garden.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 21, 2012)

thanx, not cured but the tester is on par with what i expect.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 21, 2012)

thanx for the info on the genetics, and great looking bud there Tryna!!


----------



## poplars (Apr 21, 2012)

that lush bud has tonnns of inner crystals... good signs good signs.

could you describe the phenos of the flavors bro? I already understand that most of hte phenos of lush are mostly afghani/indica dominant highs, but I don't know or remember much about what you said it tastes like?


----------



## EROsain (Apr 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Cougar KUSH grown by Cruzer101
> 
> View attachment 2131335View attachment 2131336View attachment 2131337


very nice , lolz you can never have too much root SPacE!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

Regular DOG kush>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-53.html#post7331418

Peace, DST


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 22, 2012)

so wot makes a kush a kush?


----------



## EROsain (Apr 22, 2012)

having genetic linked to the land race indica found in the hindu kush mountains


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 22, 2012)

Thats Awesome D, i was thinking genetically, Will you BX these back to mom?


----------



## poplars (Apr 22, 2012)

I might take some pics today. if they're lookin lush enough I will


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 22, 2012)

Cool pops, Will be waiting. 
i snapped some this morn. in VEG,
Lush- Looking exactly how i want them to. Although there are only 3 own now. i can see this generation will be much more uniform. Nice so far. 






Sour Kush- Looking Good






Dog- doin what it does.






Grape Kush






Cali Connection Sour OG


----------



## EROsain (Apr 22, 2012)

well, i feel like an newb -_-


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 22, 2012)

Lol, why ? I do too at times though.


----------



## poplars (Apr 22, 2012)

nice pics, the sk will look more unique as they reach their 4th and 5th nodes


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2012)

that's the plan mate. lol. You know how it goes though!!!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thats Awesome D, i was thinking genetically, Will you BX these back to mom?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2012)

wassup gang. here are a few pics of chitown's sourkush at the beginning of the 6 weeks ...


----------



## poplars (Apr 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup gang. here are a few pics of chitown's sourkush at the beginning of the 6 weeks ...



now THATTS the sour kush look I know and love and drooll over . . . . omg. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. .


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Elite's THE WHITE x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D . Should be dank no doubt.
> 
> Lush bud, Last plant until my 12/12 harvest.


Is this Cougar you grew?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Is this Cougar you grew?


I believe that bud is "Lush"


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I believe that bud is "Lush"


correcto....


----------



## poplars (Apr 22, 2012)

oh yeah that reminds me, I got 1 pure tahoe og female


----------



## EROsain (Apr 22, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup gang. here are a few pics of chitown's sourkush at the beginning of the 6 weeks ...


nice budz Dr


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Bloody hell Dr G!!!! Our man from the islands of Paradise....doesn't look like your usual grow surrounding there bru? But looks like the usual Fire!!



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup gang. here are a few pics of chitown's sourkush at the beginning of the 6 weeks ...


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

so wots the strongest strain known to man?
is it a kush?
seems yanks and canadians r leading the way on weed last few years?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

think you've already bought a pack of the strongest MDB


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

haha i hope so. i just seen alot stuff on these kushes. like heard the titan kush ment kick ass.
and the pink blueberry kush from sr, was wondering if anybody new anything on them starins?


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Pink Blueberry Kush...lol. some name. not sure if it's blue or pink!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2012)

from that silk road it's probably power plant kush


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Power Pants more like.....


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 23, 2012)

I have really been loving the LA-Ultra ( LA Confidential X MK-Ultra) from Resin Seeds. Its the most potent smoke in my stash at the moment. Runner up is my Jack Cheddar(UK Cheese X Jack Herer) from Karma Genetics.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

DST said:


> Power Pants more like.....


not a fan then dst? haha


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Am I fuk! 

PP is the bain of the Dutch coffeeshops....Call it White Widow, call it Jack Herer, call it Northern Lights, some even call it Kush, lmfao...it's all bloody Power Pants!!!


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 23, 2012)

will avoid it then cheers


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2012)

Unless you are growing to sell it, then it's a no brainer.


----------



## poplars (Apr 23, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> so wots the strongest strain known to man?
> is it a kush?
> seems yanks and canadians r leading the way on weed last few years?


that sour kush dr greenhorn posted was made by theexpress on here, and it's the strongest afghani stone I've ever had from any strain. sativa highs are another story.




DST said:


> Bloody hell Dr G!!!! Our man from the islands of Paradise....doesn't look like your usual grow surrounding there bru? But looks like the usual Fire!!


thats gonna be a pretty killer pheno of sk right there, I can already tell it's the bubba dom pheno...... it'll fuckin knock you on your ass harder than anything you've likely smoked  or as hard as the hardest


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 25, 2012)

Well My MH bulb went out last week so i've been looking for a new MH conversion bulb for my 400. While doing that i found a way to piss my wife off and almost double my production. i can buy a 2foot 4light t5 set-up for around the same price a an MH conversion bulb, Just use the HPS bulb that is running now on the 400, then move that into a smaller tent and veg in the closet. then i will have two flowering tent, a 400 and 600 with a nice size veg. kinda made my day.


----------



## poplars (Apr 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well My MH bulb went out last week so i've been looking for a new MH conversion bulb for my 400. While doing that i found a way to piss my wife off and almost double my production. i can buy a 2foot 4light t5 set-up for around the same price a an MH conversion bulb, Just use the HPS bulb that is running now on the 400, then move that into a smaller tent and veg in the closet. then i will have two flowering tent, a 400 and 600 with a nice size veg. kinda made my day.



good shit bro. the 2 lushes outside are lookin like some str8 classic afghani man the leaf structure is impressive, and they're DARK leafed motherfuckin plants. I should take pics today they look niiice.


so I'm gettin my dabber set today as well as a new work bag for the hash setup.. gonna be heavy into it yo, I think I might even stay up to get some hash runs done, its supposidly gonna be rainy tomorrow so I don't really gotta wake up early hahaha.... sounds fun to me anyways. I'll prolly be runnin hash until like 12AM hopefully. depends on if the bag gets here early in the day or lateish......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol, are you still runnin trim from your last harvest? or you runnin the buds from it?

Good thing about the lush's. The f4's that i have up are impressing me as well staying short and fat and very dark n similar. and you asked about the taste before, it is a lemony smooth smell and flavor very easy to smoke.


----------



## poplars (Apr 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, are you still runnin trim from your last harvest? or you runnin the buds from it?
> 
> Good thing about the lush's. The f4's that i have up are impressing me as well staying short and fat and very dark n similar. and you asked about the taste before, it is a lemony smooth smell and flavor very easy to smoke.


unprocessed buds from last harvest and processed buds yes.


oo cool and Im assuming the high is killer. hopefully my mom likes the flavor, she's a picky one


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 25, 2012)

Damn, u must have had a hell of a harvest last year. And i'm looking forward to Moms opinion, i would say it's very palatable and the high is the only reason i keep it around but she does yield nice.


----------



## poplars (Apr 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Damn, u must have had a hell of a harvest last year. And i'm looking forward to Moms opinion, i would say it's very palatable and the high is the only reason i keep it around but she does yield nice.


shit that's how it is when you do serious outdoor grows bro, you only have to do one grow a year no need for perpetual at all. 

everyone is always askin me don't u do a winter grow too I"m like hell no if you do this right you don't need to do that.... 


yeah it'll be cool I'm gonna have 2 lushes in the main garden one outside in a pot. so thats 3 possible expressions, either way I'll be getting a good taste of this strain I say


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well My MH bulb went out last week so i've been looking for a new MH conversion bulb for my 400. While doing that i found a way to piss my wife off and almost double my production. i can buy a 2foot 4light t5 set-up for around the same price a an MH conversion bulb, Just use the HPS bulb that is running now on the 400, then move that into a smaller tent and veg in the closet. then i will have two flowering tent, a 400 and 600 with a nice size veg. kinda made my day.


Haha love it man!!! That will keep you busy, good luck with the new set-up and with reaching your goal.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, are you still runnin trim from your last harvest? or you runnin the buds from it?
> 
> Good thing about the lush's. The f4's that i have up are impressing me as well staying short and fat and very dark n similar. and you asked about the taste before, it is a lemony smooth smell and flavor very easy to smoke.


Yuppers that's exactly the way that I remember the Lush that I had...flavor really started coming through with the clones.


----------



## Downinit (Apr 25, 2012)

Has anyone ever ordered from sea of seeds???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 25, 2012)

good people over ther. though i never ordered, i would trust them.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2012)

The BC x Lush are at a frustrating age....they are showing their preflowers but it's still a guessing game. I say I'll wait a few days before I look again but I always look the next day. Oh well might as well check them out haha


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2012)

If that sour kush is a super indica afgani type that sounds awesome!!

Tryna glad to hear that you are able to expand!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2012)

What's going on bassman. Yeah that's awesome, expand the op man lol!

Just checked my BC x Lush and my OG x LLOG,,,,still too early to tell definitivly, but if I had to guess I would say 2 males and 6 females with the bc x lush. Partially a case of wishful thinking I'm sure lol. The og x llog (compliments of Bobotrank : ) looks like 1 male possibly and no idea on the other 2. They are taking a long time to show, maybe a little flowering nutes will help them along. I started them a few weeks before the Lush cross.

Thinking of making a new strain soon,,,the og cross, whether male or female either works, crossed with either a fem Headband seed I have or a Hindu Kush seed that I have both compliments of T. No rush, I'll work with the og x lemon larry og for a little while and get used to it : !) Sounds like the making of a good cross to me!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Downinit said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from sea of seeds???


A close friend of mine has, and his order came no problemo


----------



## CR500ROOST (Apr 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whats good everybody?
> 
> Welcome to my Journal/Thread
> 
> ...


Damn that stuff looks like some bomb fire.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey tryna, I just realised your new pipe looks very similiar to one that I have. 

only pic I have of it...but you can kinda see how the different colors run along the length of it. Only about 6 inches though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> The BC x Lush are at a frustrating age....they are showing their preflowers but it's still a guessing game. I say I'll wait a few days before I look again but I always look the next day. Oh well might as well check them out haha


I hope you get the #'s you are looking for as far as females, that would be nice. some pheno's of the bc lush may show a little before others. as soon as they start showing clusters of flower, you will be able to seperate them by phenotype. I went by smell in veg and then when they got to flower the signs were definite. G'luck.


Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on bassman. Yeah that's awesome, expand the op man lol!
> 
> Just checked my BC x Lush and my OG x LLOG,,,,still too early to tell definitivly, but if I had to guess I would say 2 males and 6 females with the bc x lush. Partially a case of wishful thinking I'm sure lol. The og x llog (compliments of Bobotrank : ) looks like 1 male possibly and no idea on the other 2. They are taking a long time to show, maybe a little flowering nutes will help them along. I started them a few weeks before the Lush cross.
> 
> Thinking of making a new strain soon,,,the og cross, whether male or female either works, crossed with either a fem Headband seed I have or a Hindu Kush seed that I have both compliments of T. No rush, I'll work with the og x lemon larry og for a little while and get used to it : !) Sounds like the making of a good cross to me!


if that hindu kush looked good i'd try that for kick's. Its a good smoke and frosty like sand i'm sure it would add some vigor into the of side of things. HB is a slow vegger and im thinkin hindu kush is stepping out of the box of whats normally crossed. 


CR500ROOST said:


> Damn that stuff looks like some bomb fire.


I'm so ready to get things goin in flower its unbelievable. 


roachclip420 said:


> Hey tryna, I just realised your new pipe looks very similiar to one that I have.
> View attachment 2139541
> only pic I have of it...but you can kinda see how the different colors run along the length of it. Only about 6 inches though.


Nice! i was looking to get a shorter for myself. this one is 15" long. Sometime soon. I smoke out of it daily, but i still smoke blunts most of the time.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

DOG, already packin that smell 






Sour Kush






Lush F4






Sour OG






Grape Kush






Closet


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2012)

high TGSH. I hope your having a wonderful day. 
Can i see that picture of the birdies in your box you told me about? it sounds so cute. Are you looking forward to the day that they are able to fly out.
what a magical mailbox you have. The mama bird must have picked your box because she new what a nice caring compassionate person you are and that her babies would be safe there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2012)

wow killer update..! you made my dog bark in his papertowel! sweet.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

Got more seeds down, 60's Kush, Bc x Lush Bx1 and Bubba Kush Master Kush for Veg, after those come up i will start dropping other things i want to see grown.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> high TGSH. I hope your having a wonderful day.
> Can i see that picture of the birdies in your box you told me about? it sounds so cute. Are you looking forward to the day that they are able to fly out.
> what a magical mailbox you have. The mama bird must have picked your box because she new what a nice caring compassionate person you are and that her babies would be safe there.


I'll snap a pic of em right now, gimme 5 minutes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2012)

cool. i m waiting.... just checked my dog, she still has no tail. lmao..


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

kushty mate!!!!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> DOG, already packin that smell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2012)

hi dst. i cant wait to show you my double diaphram for extra pumpin i got yesterday. had to step it up going doggie style. lol..
tryna where are you..i have to leave for work!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanx for the bump D!..Here you go amber and my dogs, all in trouble for ripping up there bed. The don't seem fazed by my punishment. 

its funny a week ago they looked like lil chicken wings.


----------



## mad dog bark (Apr 26, 2012)

aww man i want the cute brown dog pls. last pic on left. he/she looks like a right player. bet its got real character


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

mad dog bark said:


> aww man i want the cute brown dog pls. last pic on left. he/she looks like a right player. bet its got real character


It's a he, and he has alot of character and PRIDE. and he is a Knuclehead He's smart but having him listen would be asking a lot, lol. he is a Cane Corso x Pitbull(commonly called a Bandogge) he will be having his ears cropped soon. His left ear is only a half of an ear,


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2012)

awe how cute! they should be ready to fly in NO time! your dogs are are adorable. thanks for taking time to grab those cool pictures. have a grrreeeattt day.!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope they fly away soon. i wanna feed em so bad to make sure they are stronger tha all the other birds. Maybe i take it too far , lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Ear chopped, wtf. Poor little geez.iam sue threes a reason though. 
And Dr. Dr...what's this Ye talk of, double diaphragms lol...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2012)

they look flawless... gotta love the compaction


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2012)

I think it was double diaphram and something about...doggie style ; ?)


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ay T, couple of those GK's are lookin like boys 

Are those the f1's or the f2's?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

Whichever ones you sent me, I'm thinkin the taller one looks manish.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whichever ones you sent me, I'm thinkin the taller one looks manish.


I thought you got both...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

nah, whichever they are, they were funky .a keeper from those def matches up to the competition.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Well fuck. I know I sent F2's of the GK to someone, but now i cant remember who. lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2012)

Birds and buds and dogs....
As THE Ezpress said, they look very compact!!
Smoking on Bubba Kush right now. I think of it as a mild smoke, but right now it has me twisted somehow?!?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

bubba seems to be above average to most ppl. Which one you smokin'?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2012)

idk..clone from Oaksterdam


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> bubba seems to be above average to most ppl. Which one you smokin'?


idk..clone from Oaksterdam..didnt say pre-98 though


Vegged her for 2 months to 4ft tall, then put her outside to flower, she got up to 6ft tall. Wide node spacing, but prolly because she was one of 8 different 4ft girls in a tub with only a 400watter. She was very solid and self supporting through flowering


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 26, 2012)

subbed up!!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2012)

Downinit said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from sea of seeds???


I ordered through them and got my order no problem on the west coast about a week later.

Damn you guys talk alot in here, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2012)

ah back from the bloody grind. fuck i work with some serious crazy moe foes.insane in the membrane mexicans. bong hit in order. 
Did you name your puppy Vincent after vincent Van Gogh because of his cut off ear.? I think it looks so cute cut in 2. It sticks up better. and makes him look so attentive . It makes him look InTellIgetnt.
Dont feed the wild baby's i was told. Do you do hydro Tryna?
heres my new double dual diaphram.. THis fuckers so powerful it can handle 16 waterfarms.Im going to use it for 2.as you can see there are 4 and 1/4 outlets. I will use 2 for each waterfarm . One for the huge bubbler in the res and one for the drip ring... Do you think my my dog handle it Tryna
????can a dog get too much oxygen.? 
fly high amigo.


----------



## EROsain (Apr 26, 2012)

nice air pump. how much is one of those


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2012)

i think it be round 50 deneros.50 bucks. it was love at first site.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 26, 2012)

HELLO dOC!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> subbed up!!


 Welcome aboard. is the name I-85 blax?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ah back from the bloody grind. fuck i work with some serious crazy moe foes.insane in the membrane mexicans. bong hit in order.
> Did you name your puppy Vincent after vincent Van Gogh because of his cut off ear.? I think it looks so cute cut in 2. It sticks up better. and makes him look so attentive . It makes him look InTellIgetnt.
> Dont feed the wild baby's i was told. Do you do hydro Tryna?
> heres my new double dual diaphram.. THis fuckers so powerful it can handle 16 waterfarms.Im going to use it for 2.as you can see there are 4 and 1/4 outlets. I will use 2 for each waterfarm . One for the huge bubbler in the res and one for the drip ring... Do you think my my dog handle it Tryna
> ...


I wanted to name him somethin paying homage to van gogh, but couldn't. So i settled with king, which is perfect for his personality.


----------



## Hotsause (Apr 27, 2012)

I subbed Better late then never  cant wait to see those Sour OGs hit flowering


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for coming through here, I'm gonna give the sour og's a good veg and out of the three hopefully i can get two fem's to choose from. #rd time trying to grow sour og(killed it twice) so i'm excited about. Already has a funky smell.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2012)

How is the funky smell? Sour or fuelly?
I want to run the FEMs next because it's original sour d x Tahoe og reversed. I know that shit is dank! T hit me with a addy to get those cousins out for ya.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> How is the funky smell? Sour or fuelly?
> I want to run the FEMs next because it's original sour d x Tahoe og reversed. I know that shit is dank! T hit me with a addy to get those cousins out for ya.


it is sour, I want the more fuely smell i had before. But i'm going of of memory for one seedling. I may have to wait awhile before i can see the pheno's. Two of them have some nice looks to the leaves but one is looking male-ish. But it's early so we'll see. And i ain't forget about you. I am the ultimate procrastinator .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought it was a bit memory loss thanks to our friend dank but them things are ready for you.. I'm glad pops is seeing some nice bubba traits on the bubba hoes..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I thought it was a bit memory loss thanks to our friend dank but them things are ready for you.. I'm glad pops is seeing some nice bubba traits on the bubba hoes..


Yea thats wassup. I have these Bubba Kush x Master Kush's i'm thinking are bubba leaning. but it's hard to tell right now, well this early. And the Corleone x Lush(60's Kush) i see some that def lean corleone. and my corleone was bubba dom.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 27, 2012)

Got gifted some ladies yesterday. Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar

They have been vegged out quite nicely.

I built them a little scrog screen, and they are getting flowered asap.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2012)

And BAM! you have been blessed. Lol, im so ready for my lil' ones to come up. And i aint forget about you either bill


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hawaii 5-0 , lol I love all the names.

BC those look nice, r u gonna flower em out in those 1gal pots?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah i think so... lol Gonna be interesting to say the least...

The Hawaii 5-0 is a Hawaiian Indica x Northern Lights.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds good. I need to try northern lights. I have heard a lot of good about it. I have only smoked strains that I have grown. I wont buy from a club because I dont know how it was grown or what the grower might have done to it. On the streets in the past they called it green bud and bammer usually except for Purple Kush and Orange Krush. I am referring to over 10 yrs ago though. So what I have smoked and know for sure is limited to like 15-20 strains.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2012)

I was watching hawaii 5-0 on Netflix lol.. They look good tho bc99


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

I havent seen the new series yet. I used to watch the old one though.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm sure you've smoked northern lights before bassman, you just didn't know it. Isn't it one of the most popular strains there is?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

What is the high/taste like?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha, don't ask me. I don't pay attention much to herb like that. It either tastes good or bad, and it either get's me high, or not so much. So I guess my answer is: it tasted good, and it gets me high, lol. Don't get me wrong, I know what strains I like the high of better than others, but don't really pay attention to what it is I like better about it.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha well at least I know it is good then. My 10 month cured Bubba had me relaxed but not sleepy and music was great!! Thats what I want in a weed really. Oh it tastes nice, although I cannot describe it except sweet.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Welcome aboard. is the name I-85 blax?
> 
> 
> I wanted to name him somethin paying homage to van gogh, but couldn't. So i settled with king, which is perfect for his personality.


You got!!!!!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Sounds good. I need to try northern lights. I have heard a lot of good about it. I have only smoked strains that I have grown. I wont buy from a club because I dont know how it was grown or what the grower might have done to it. On the streets in the past they called it green bud and bammer usually except for Purple Kush and Orange Krush. I am referring to over 10 yrs ago though. So what I have smoked and know for sure is limited to like 15-20 strains.


You've gotta respect that!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> You got!!!!!!


i fucks wit' i-85 all day.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 27, 2012)

Northern Lights to me is a heavy body stone. First time I smoked it, with BKB we smoked a blunt, and my body was tingling like crazy, and I felt super heavy.

Just smoked some Cherry AK that has my head ringing right now!!!

I think its funny that all the freeways down south have a I in front of them. lol

Reminds me of a rapper I used to listen to

[video=youtube;upGFppTr268]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upGFppTr268[/video]

My stank ape is starting to do its stretch... sex should be shown soon i think.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2012)

I wanna feel a body stone!! I think my Bubba was kinda a body stone though and I did feel slow. I am usually so fast talking moving etc...slow is a nice change for me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Northern Lights to me is a heavy body stone. First time I smoked it, with BKB we smoked a blunt, and my body was tingling like crazy, and I felt super heavy.
> 
> Just smoked some Cherry AK that has my head ringing right now!!!
> 
> ...


i-20 is another highway thats seen me do my thing over he years.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2012)

damn 600 bulb blew.  now i gotta buy a bulb instead of the t5 setup. or maybe both.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 28, 2012)

Damn!!
do you have it exhausted? I remember last time u just had it open.. If not it could be the heat.
I know I gotta grab a couple cmh bulbs for my 400's.. This way I can flower in seperate tents when summer is blasting.. I m ow its going to be hot here.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn 600 bulb blew.  now i gotta buy a bulb instead of the t5 setup. or maybe both.


I had a 1000 bulb go bad, the the filament broke off at the base and it was arcing internally. It was like a light show or fireworks in there and was loud. It was really scary.It happened right after a power outage that had lights fluctuate a few times.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn!!
> do you have it exhausted? I remember last time u just had it open.. If not it could be the heat.
> I know I gotta grab a couple cmh bulbs for my 400's.. This way I can flower in seperate tents when summer is blasting.. I m ow its going to be hot here.


Yea it's exhausted, it won't fire up just turns blue.. I'm getting a new HPS bulb n probably a 4 foot 2 bub t-5, and supplement with cfl's. 



bassman999 said:


> I had a 1000 bulb go bad, the the filament broke off at the base and it was arcing internally. It was like a light show or fireworks in there and was loud. It was really scary.It happened right after a power outage that had lights fluctuate a few times.


Haha, i'd have grabbed my pistol first. I'm noid like that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol, it just flickered and fired up. Warning shot's huh? .. spent all this time just now searchin bulbs.
I'll probably just go to the HTGSupply store n get the stuff. prices are always lower in store, and i like to see all the product before i buy. plus i always get free shit.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2012)

It never fired up was purple and blue sparks shooting through the bulb and the sound ccccccccccccc zzzt zzzt ccccccc zztt zztt. It was like one of those Radio Shack things. The ball that has electricity inside but more.

I was pretty pissed it was a brand new bulb, and I couldnt afford another one


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2012)

As i said before, I'm going organic. I got this recipe from Jigfresh via Whodatnation, and i tweaked it a little for myself.





Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
Some sort of myco
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
2tbs Big Bloom
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with EVERY watering.


the veg tea is the same just differrent types of guano. affter i actually use it i may change it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> It never fired up was purple and blue sparks shooting through the bulb and the sound ccccccccccccc zzzt zzzt ccccccc zztt zztt. It was like one of those Radio Shack things. The ball that has electricity inside but more.
> 
> I was pretty pissed it was a brand new bulb, and I couldnt afford another one


My mh does that sometimes it wont fire up all the way but it's never loud and if i take it out and bang lightly in my hands it's fine.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2012)

DST said:


> DOG pics....6 1/2 weeks flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last day to get em 50% off!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 28, 2012)

That is a sexy Dog!!! I picked up some DPQ F2s. Northern Lights is the Godfather of Bud IMO!!!

FM


----------



## EROsain (Apr 29, 2012)

in a sexy setup  nice vert


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2012)

had a male 60's Kush(corleone Kush x lush) show his sac's today. scrappin em'. Showed sex at day 20 from seed. Hopefully all the other males come up within the week.Hopefully that means i should be flowering in 2 weeks. Going to get all my organic shit and a T5 floro light, also a new tent soon coming. It'll actually Save a lil money and increse my production.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 29, 2012)

tryna that sux man, sorry to hear it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> tryna that sux man, sorry to hear it.


No problem man, i'm used to it. Its part of the game. The only funny thing to me is i have 12 or 13 other planst and i see no balls. It would be awesome if all the rest are fem. There are 5 60's kush's and balls are only on one, which is a good sign by me .


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> had a male 60's Kush(corleone Kush x lush) show his sac's today. scrappin em'. Showed sex at day 20 from seed. Hopefully all the other males come up within the week.Hopefully that means i should be flowering in 2 weeks. Going to get all my organic shit and a T5 floro light, also a new tent soon coming. It'll actually Save a lil money and increse my production.


Showed sex day 20 from seed, wow thats fast. Sucks if you dont want males but good if your crossing.

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 29, 2012)

well thats not bad odds then.
Saw this thread a guy had 10 x Dr Atomic NL#5 seeds 6 were male and 3 hermied and pollinated the remaining one. Hows that for bad luck!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> well thats not bad odds then.
> Saw this thread a guy had 10 x Dr Atomic NL#5 seeds 6 were male and 3 hermied and pollinated the remaining one. Hows that for bad luck!


Lol, that made me laught out loud, because i wouldn't be able to do anything but shake my head. And FM, I'll be crossing these, just not yet gonna smoke em first see how they match up.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2012)

I remember bill saying he was a chargers fan, maybe?? Two of my guys are on there way to San Diego. Melvin Ingram and Jason Barnes. Ingram will be a beast for the team.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I remember bill saying he was a chargers fan, maybe?? Two of my guys are on there way to San Diego. Melvin Ingram and Jason Barnes. Ingram will be a beast for the team.


I hope so.

Would be nice if he slimmed down enough to play OLB, other wise he might make a great T for the chargers in the 3-4


----------



## Theowl (May 2, 2012)

Hey T, just read through this hall of kush porn, and have to say good job to all that have their girls up in here. 

I had some issues earlier that caused me to be down to one lush seedling out of the four I had tried germing. 
But I'll drop another round. 

The BC x Lush bx1 is about a week into flower and looking good sor far! 
The other is reverting from the sexing and will goin in the ground in the next week or so. (also will put at least one lush in the ground)

Just wanted to fly by and say hi,
Still having trouble posting pics..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 2, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Hey T, just read through this hall of kush porn, and have to say good job to all that have their girls up in here.
> 
> I had some issues earlier that caused me to be down to one lush seedling out of the four I had tried germing.
> But I'll drop another round.
> ...


Awesome man, hopefully you can get pics up soon. I'm impressed with the way my bx1's are growing in my garden. i may post pics later. I am on day 3 of no smoking and for 3 days i have had the hardest time eating. ive had a banana, a hotdog and some spaghetti is all ive eaten. hopefully i get over it/.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 2, 2012)

whyte and bc, anything yet?


----------



## mad dog bark (May 2, 2012)

wood this b the thread get lil info on the bolo kush?


----------



## EROsain (May 2, 2012)

sup kush luvas , finally got my seeds to sprout , al be posting pics in a few hours


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 2, 2012)

Alright man! thats wassup. I'm on my way out the door to go to HTG supply and get everything i need for my organic tea's, and also a t-5.


----------



## EROsain (May 2, 2012)

using some molasses ? ...............


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 2, 2012)

Yes, I got Strapped, by botanicare which is molasses. Also Got some Seaweed extract, Worm castings, And 4 different bird and bat guanos and and a 5gallon bucket and a pump. Ready to go!. Also got my t-5.


----------



## EROsain (May 3, 2012)

View attachment 2151865

View attachment 2151866
kush mix Day 12 flower  



View attachment 2151867View attachment 2151868

the seedlings about 3 days old


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2012)

Lookin good n Green myman. What ya flowering with? and what strain is she?


----------



## EROsain (May 3, 2012)

well i have a partner and his condition of me posting up the plants is that i don't mention equipment or location , this is actually the original seeds i got purple kush x og kush, but the seedlings i made by crossing that batch with another kush male


----------



## I85BLAX (May 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yes, I got Strapped, by botanicare which is molasses. Also Got some Seaweed extract, Worm castings, And 4 different bird and bat guanos and and a 5gallon bucket and a pump. Ready to go!. Also got my t-5.


Let's get it!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Let's get it!


Already! Here's my veg.


----------



## EROsain (May 3, 2012)

nice, what strain is that ?


----------



## Iwantitall489 (May 3, 2012)

Hey guys im new to site just wanted to post some pics of my seedlings tell me what you thiCONFIG]2152915[/ATTACH]nk!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Already! Here's my veg.


Nice and healthy green there T...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 4, 2012)

Thank everybody and welcome Iwantitall, What strain are those?


I have severystrains in my veg erosain. Sour Kush, DOG, LUSH, Sour OG, Grape Kush, Bubba Kush x Master Kush, and purple kush x sweet afghani delight.


----------



## Theowl (May 4, 2012)

Yeah tryna, looking very nice!  dude my lush is soo dark green and supa dupa compact so far. It's only on the second set of leaves, but they lay flat on the edges of the first set. Beauty. 

Welcome iwant, might wanna think about starting to feed that one. 
What strain ya got there?


----------



## EROsain (May 4, 2012)

wow, thas a lot of kush veggin. wanna see how that Pkush x afgani comes out


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 4, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Yeah tryna, looking very nice!  dude my lush is soo dark green and supa dupa compact so far. It's only on the second set of leaves, but they lay flat on the edges of the first set. Beauty.
> 
> Welcome iwant, might wanna think about starting to feed that one.
> What strain ya got there?


Yea man Mine are pretty dark. It's one of the characteristics along with the short compactness. Did you get F3's or 4's? I'm noticing the f4's i have have bigger leaves than i can remember having on past generations. Also they smell a bit more in veg, although the f3's did as well. The smell is not incredibly strong while flowering, after a short while in curing the buds kinda smell like coffee or a light lemony scent/flavor may come out depending on the pheno. 



EROsain said:


> wow, thas a lot of kush veggin. wanna see how that Pkush x afgani comes out


Yea i wanna see to. I'm not big on purple's but im big on kush but i'm excited to say the least.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 4, 2012)

Loving the look of the sourkush's, these things are so short and compact.


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Loving the look of the sourkush's, these things are so short and compact.



HELL Lyeah.

dude sour kush has a very unique profile... when I was staring off scrolling down this thread I saw those pics and thought heh that looks like my sk plants ....then read that you said they were sk, fuck yeah....


sk is such an amazing strain...if I could only grow one strain for the rest of my life... it would be sk.


----------



## bassman999 (May 4, 2012)

OK ok, I want to grow SK now!! This is too much!! Damn those are beautiful!!


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> OK ok, I want to grow SK now!! This is too much!! Damn those are beautiful!!


chill around for a while, it's a VIP strain, only 7 or 8 people have it right now, and we give it out very carefully only to those who truly deserve it. but you seem hella cool so it prolly will find its way in your hands soon enough.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 4, 2012)

^^^^lol!^^^


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 4, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> ^^^^lol!^^^


Lol, but it took me 2+years to get it. So to say it's a rare strain is an understatement. I'm holding the curve wayyy higher for SK than i have any other strain except my own. And that is because i have seen incredible pics n vids of it over the years.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> HELL Lyeah.
> 
> dude sour kush has a very unique profile... when I was staring off scrolling down this thread I saw those pics and thought heh that looks like my sk plants ....then read that you said they were sk, fuck yeah....
> 
> ...


They really are unique in profile. The blades on the leaves are chunky but they have tiny serrations compared to everyone else also the growth is just as slow as ive seen described over n over, and i can see already they will be some bushy bitches. Hopefully i got two fem's here.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 4, 2012)

Yo t lookin good as always bro wot are the genetics behind the sk? Is it a short flowerin time with them?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo t lookin good as always bro wot are the genetics behind the sk? Is it a short flowerin time with them?


I'm pretty sure flowering is around 8 weeks, The genetics are an old school Bubba Kush from BOG x Res's Sour Diesel IBL. and thanks for the compliment. This is not the same sourkush that is offered by Reserva privada or DNA, and thanks for the compliments.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, but it took me 2+years to get it. So to say it's a rare strain is an understatement. I'm holding the curve wayyy higher for SK than i have any other strain except my own. And that is because i have seen incredible pics n vids of it over the years.


The quality of the genetics were never in question. I've been in the business for 15 years. The lol was for the V.I.P. comment. Over the years I too have come across some genetics were cuts have sold for 12-1300 dollars without any argument!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 4, 2012)

Thats wot im talkin about bro 8weeks!!!!! Shit im feelin that bro i could throw those in with the exo slh and pyschosis


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> The quality of the genetics were never in question. I've been in the business for 15 years. The lol was for the V.I.P. comment. Over the years I too have come across some genetics were cuts have sold for 12-1300 dollars without any argument!


its VIP because only people who prove themselves get it, not just anyone who has enough cash (unless you manage to sway the people who had to wait 2 years to get it . . . never know.)


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm pretty sure flowering is around 8 weeks, The genetics are an old school Bubba Kush from BOG x Res's Sour Diesel IBL. and thanks for the compliment. This is not the same sourkush that is offered by Reserva privada or DNA, and thanks for the compliments.


yep, the bubba kush was pre98 aquired through bog on overgrow in 2001 (chitown has told me the story several times )

and about the leaf structure I definitely noticed something different too, I think at some point whatever direction chitown bred it in got fused and now it's pretty much solid, whatever phenos you get out of it are gonna be killer. but some will be super killer vs others.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> its VIP because only people who prove themselves get it, not just anyone who has enough cash (unless you manage to sway the people who had to wait 2 years to get it . . . never know.)


Yo poplars it seems like a tight niche to me fella but hey like u said money is nt always the objective were mj is concerned !! Was it a fella bro on riu who bred it???


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo poplars it seems like a tight niche to me fella but hey like u said money is nt always the objective were mj is concerned !! Was it a fella bro on riu who bred it???


yep he's posted in this thread a few times, screen name theexpress

everyone calls him chitown because his old screenname was chitownsmoking


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 4, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> The quality of the genetics were never in question. I've been in the business for 15 years. The lol was for the V.I.P. comment. Over the years I too have come across some genetics were cuts have sold for 12-1300 dollars without any argument!


i knew what you were lol'ing at. I still Lol about it. But i have to keep my word and can't mess up the v.i.p'ness of it.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 4, 2012)

Haha your to quick for me pal lol so i expect it to be a heavy fruiting strain then?


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i knew what you were lol'ing at. I still Lol about it. But i have to keep my word and can't mess up the v.i.p'ness of it.


the original intention behind keeping it VIP is the fact that if it was distributed to just anyone, it would be crossed and forgotton about, and we simply don't think it needs to be crossed into anything, and in my humble or not so humble opinion, it is perfect as a strain and does not need to get any better. I've tried some of the dankest shit in cali and it tops everything I've tried. I'm growing some serious OG kushes this season as that's pretty much what everyone in cali has been trippin over as 'the best' lately, so might as well put it up against SK.


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha your to quick for me pal lol so i expect it to be a heavy fruiting strain then?


if by heavy fruiting you mean high yeild, no, i'd say the yeilds on sk are medium to medium small, but the bud is dank as fuck so it doesn't matter


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2012)

september 28, 2011, outdoor organic
 

that was the bubba dom pheno 

same plant, october 5th


and the pic at the start of the thread, was harvest day, october 11th.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 4, 2012)

Id love to see this up against the dog ive heard some good shit about that strain but hey its all personal opinion imo wot1 likes another might not so its all on u tryna lmfao


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Id love to see this up against the dog ive heard some good shit about that strain but hey its all personal opinion imo wot1 likes another might not so its all on u tryna lmfao



dog looked fuckin dank I'd run it against sk if someone could hook it up in seed form.

but I only grow once a year outdoors so I'll have to wait till next season (or wahtever rolls out until then that we may think is just as good or better. ) 

but if we're talkin about raw dank stone, I think it goes beyond personal opinion, anyone in this thread knows exactly what they're looking for in a kush high, it's all about which one is the strongest at this point.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> september 28, 2011, outdoor organic
> 
> 
> that was the bubba dom pheno
> ...


Yo nice lookin peng there bro sure does look fine !! And yo yeild is only a number so id grow more of the same lol shit i hear peeps say exo is nt a big yeilder bit i do just great out of it tbh and i would nt call myself the prof of mj shit i know how to grow but i neva look to deep into the shit believe me kiss is the way i like to roll !!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> dog looked fuckin dank I'd run it against sk if someone could hook it up in seed form.
> 
> but I only grow once a year outdoors so I'll have to wait till next season (or wahtever rolls out until then that we may think is just as good or better. )
> 
> but if we're talkin about raw dank stone, I think it goes beyond personal opinion, anyone in this thread knows exactly what they're looking for in a kush high, it's all about which one is the strongest at this point.


Im hearin that bruv its like clone onlys from uk but in seed form tbh i dont like runnin from seed but i do if its somethin the lads round here have nt tried so i can open there eyes and show em its not only cheese that can bring u dank


----------



## bassman999 (May 4, 2012)

I just cant get over the compactness of them.
8 weeks is great! 

My favorite smoke right now...Bubba, Grape Krush, Paltinum OG Kush and White Rhino. I havent smoked many strains, as I only smoke what I grow and sometimes stuff from friends. I never smoke weed from street dealers or clubs. Dont know whats in it or where its been.

Strains I want to try
SK (obviously lol)
Purple Urkel (flowering now)
Larry Og (flowering now)
Querkle (flowering now)
Grape Kush
Northern Lights
Grape Skunk 
Lavender
Gorilla Grape
Deep Chunk
Stank Ape


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> dog looked fuckin dank I'd run it against sk if someone could hook it up in seed form.
> 
> but I only grow once a year outdoors so I'll have to wait till next season (or wahtever rolls out until then that we may think is just as good or better. )
> 
> but if we're talkin about raw dank stone, I think it goes beyond personal opinion, anyone in this thread knows exactly what they're looking for in a kush high, it's all about which one is the strongest at this point.


Hey poplars what's going on. My DOG cut is pretty sweet (headband/sour diesel pheno) and throws out any where from a couple of seeds to a couple of dozen. Or none at all like the last two plants. Been running it for close to a year now and it's one of my favorites,,,,8 - 8.5 wk flower, close to medium yielding, heavy smoke with good expansion and heavy diesel taste with some lemon in there and a strong narcotic stone. Your more than welcome to some of those strays beans that I come across in the future and if your not in a hurry all the better as they are not scheduled back into rotation for a couple of months.


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey poplars what's going on. My DOG cut is pretty sweet (headband/sour diesel pheno) and throws out any where from a couple of seeds to a couple of dozen. Or none at all like the last two plants. Been running it for close to a year now and it's one of my favorites,,,,8 - 8.5 wk flower, close to medium yielding, heavy smoke with good expansion and heavy diesel taste with some lemon in there and a strong narcotic stone. Your more than welcome to some of those strays beans that I come across in the future and if your not in a hurry all the better as they are not scheduled back into rotation for a couple of months.


yeah I"m not in a hurry I'll try em next year bro . they sound like they'd be a great late afternoon weed (about 5PM hehe...)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Id love to see this up against the dog ive heard some good shit about that strain but hey its all personal opinion imo wot1 likes another might not so its all on u tryna lmfao


I'm growing against dog as we speak. Will be show!


----------



## bassman999 (May 4, 2012)

The Dog is on my list of want to try as well. I have some seeds and will be popping them after I eliminate the strains from this round that I dont like.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2012)

My DOG Kush cut...


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I just cant get over the compactness of them.
> 8 weeks is great!
> 
> My favorite smoke right now...Bubba, Grape Krush, Paltinum OG Kush and White Rhino. I havent smoked many strains, as I only smoke what I grow and sometimes stuff from friends. I never smoke weed from street dealers or clubs. Dont know whats in it or where its been.
> ...


I don't see any of my gear in there bassman haha ; !)


----------



## bassman999 (May 4, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I don't see any of my gear in there bassman haha ; !)


What are the strains you have?
I dont know about alot of things out. And this is just a very partial list....lol
I will be updating the list as I go through threadfs and remind myself of the strains I drewl over. Some of those are on my list because I like the name and have no clue what they are even like honestly like Grape Skunk Lavender. Not sure if they are worth growing or not. I have to try to know though.


----------



## Theowl (May 4, 2012)

I'll check again T, but I'm pretty sure it just said "LUSH". No indication of filial generation...

Whereas the other said "lush x blue cheese bx1). 


Yo HC! I keep meaning to tell ya that your descriptions are top notch man. 
Not from experiences with the strains(yet  ), but from what you put up I have a very good idea of what to expect. 
Gotta dig through your thread some more, and get some info on some of the others I wanna get going.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2012)

I'll give you a list of some that I have created and being grown on here and some that have yet to be distributed. The Caseyband male that was used is Casey Jones (Grey Area cut) x Headband. and came in seed form from westy who got it in bud form from dst

BMF.... (Boom Mutha Fucka) C4 x CB
Artic Express.... Ice (very special cut) x CB
Black Sour Bubble (ripz creation) x CB
P10 x Grape Apollo...special Void cut x (Gorilla Grape x Apollo 11) collaboration of the Asshole Seed Collective and The HC line
P10 x CB 
Redrom...Black Rose x Romulan
Caseyband
Caliband,,,,Calizhar x CB
Special Edward (Dizzle's concoction) BMF x C99 pineapple cut
Lemon Qleaner x CB

Several of the strains are down to just enough seeds for me to work with again this fall and others I have shitloads of. I think I'm going to work on a new Kush sometime soon too. I have some seeds from T from a while back that I need to take advantage of,,,one is a fem headband (maybe it will be stable) and one is a Hindu Kush. Plus a lot of other cool shit from him but I want to make something totally new


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful Pic HC. Nice to see everybody chattin it up Heres a pic of my 12/12 from seed! 







R.i.p. Thx to my nephew(4y/o)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2012)

Ah shoot man. I was just thinking about that pipe a couple of days ago at work too,,,,,,I have a wooden gandolf pipe but it taste like crap, was considering a glass one. Hmmm. Bummer about your pipe T


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 4, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah shoot man. I was just thinking about that pipe a couple of days ago at work too,,,,,,I have a wooden gandolf pipe but it taste like crap, was considering a glass one. Hmmm. Bummer about your pipe T


Lol, yea it sucks. Guess i have to buy a new one. i really liked it too.


----------



## bassman999 (May 4, 2012)

poplars said:


> chill around for a while, it's a VIP strain, only 7 or 8 people have it right now, and we give it out very carefully only to those who truly deserve it. but you seem hella cool so it prolly will find its way in your hands soon enough.


Thanx, you and everyone in here seems cool to me as well.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2012)

Everything in the Box is Kush of some sort 


Red's Kush

Cougar Kush

Sour OG x SFV OG

Skywalker OG

and Purple Le Pew which is Power Skunk x Pure Royal Kush


----------



## EROsain (May 5, 2012)

sO much KUsh!


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

This is my LAST bagseed OG Kush (don't give a monkeys what people want to say, I bought a bag of kush, there were some seeds in it, and to me that's bagseed as I don't know what caused them).....the weed was grown by the boys from DNA Genetics and purchased through the Grey Area coffeeshop in Amsterdam. One of the other seeds from the same bag was the original Mum to the now known DOG Kush (originally called Divit Kush, and then later shortened by me to D-OG kush, then DOG.) The name make up came from the HeadbanD and the OG. Taking the last letter from Headband and adding to OG. Anyway, rock hard nuggets on this, more resinous I would say than heavy trichome covering so I think it'll be a stoney one. Different structure to the OG that gave birth to the DOG. This is a clone, the last one I grew I didn't exactly do well with it so I will be interested to see what this results in. Looking like it's on the finishing strait. May be another week or so.






Peace,

DST


----------



## mad dog bark (May 5, 2012)

grand pics as always dst. real sticky looking nug there


----------



## Theowl (May 5, 2012)

Damn, I can't wait....

Tryna, I looked again and no denotation. 
i would like to know if they are f3's or f4's.


----------



## poplars (May 5, 2012)

gettin blazed on some kush dom bubble hash... I love the genetics out here right now.... greeeat for hash strains, I think if legalization hit and my bud wasn't sellin good enuff I'd probably go into the hash business.... these strains can convert into hash strains in a split second...good shit...


*tokes*


----------



## theexpress (May 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Loving the look of the sourkush's, these things are so short and compact.


yeah they super compact..... you would do them some justice by topping them atleast once...


----------



## theexpress (May 5, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> ^^^^lol!^^^


keep laffin like that and u will never experiance the joy of sourkush


----------



## poplars (May 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> keep laffin like that and u will never experiance the joy of sourkush


what the breeder says about sk, goes in the VIP club yo. all the people in the club respect that.


----------



## theexpress (May 5, 2012)

i can see the two sourkush plants in the middle looking the best... sorry... you know i know my bitch.. i swear to god i hope you get the bubba dom pheno... shame on you for not germing more to make sure you do!


----------



## theexpress (May 5, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo t lookin good as always bro wot are the genetics behind the sk? Is it a short flowerin time with them?


pre 98 bubba x e.c.s.d. ibl...... 56 days from when you see pistils its done.. usually takes about 5 days for sex to show once u flip.. doesnt stretch for shit when you switch to bloom... and is the kiefiest shit known to man!!!


----------



## poplars (May 5, 2012)

theexpress said:


> pre 98 bubba x e.c.s.d. ibl...... 56 days from when you see pistils its done.. usually takes about 5 days for sex to show once u flip.. doesnt stretch for shit when you switch to bloom... and is the kiefiest shit known to man!!!



yeah I got so much fuckin hash out of 1 mason jar of bud, omg..... like 7 grams of hash from a 1 quart mason jar full


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 5, 2012)

Yo express the sk sure does look like a fine fat bbbiiiittcchhhh please tell me the x e.c.s.d isnt exo cheese sour deisel ??? If so im avin to av sum haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 5, 2012)

Nice pics Bill, and thanks for the pics and info D. The reason behind the name is why i always just call it DOG, in caps. 
Owl man if i didn't label it 9/10 it's the f4's. Either way whichever filial generation, they are dank. But being that i didn't put f3.. i'm pretty sure they are f4's also. Now as far as my bc x lush bx's. I fed and inspected all my girls for sex. I am 3/5 Males with the 60's Kush, and unsure about everything else. But the Bc x Lush's are smelling wonderful.. definitiely put some more Kush in it. Much more funky than sweet, the bc x lush f1's were so berry-sweet and BC leaning i wanted to bring out more of the kush side. I ahd some very interesting pheno's in the f1's from the kush side, so i bx'd back to the Lush daddy. Here's some pics from the f1's


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 5, 2012)

forgot to mention that i fed all the firls in the 12/12 with my organic tea that i made. i guess i'll know in a few days if i overdid it or not.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nice pics Bill, and thanks for the pics and info D. The reason behind the name is why i always just call it DOG, in caps.
> Owl man if i didn't label it 9/10 it's the f4's. Either way whichever filial generation, they are dank. But being that i didn't put f3.. i'm pretty sure they are f4's also. Now as far as my bc x lush bx's. I fed and inspected all my girls for sex. I am 3/5 Males with the 60's Kush, and unsure about everything else. But the Bc x Lush's are smelling wonderful.. definitiely put some more Kush in it. Much more funky than sweet, the bc x lush f1's were so berry-sweet and BC leaning i wanted to bring out more of the kush side. I ahd some very interesting pheno's in the f1's from the kush side, so i bx'd back to the Lush daddy. Here's some pics from the f1's


1 word -lush
+rep maann nice work and decent pictures also now thats somewere i struggle haha!!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 5, 2012)

Dont u just hate this rep system im needin to spread my juices a little more !! Fucking thing


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 5, 2012)

Lol, my cam sucks. When i get a new one the pics will be way better. thx man for the compliments though.


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 5, 2012)

Na probs me bruva from another mother!! 
Can u answer my question a few pists back?? !! ive gotta know lol


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

No you daft cunt,, lol. It's East Coast Sour Diesel, not Exodus cheese sour diesel........peace.D


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 5, 2012)

Haha soft cunt indeed lmfao cheers dst i think i need my bed lol


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

me too lad, fukkin laggin. Out with ma mum and mrs, lol....lots of drink involved. Get to bed now!!!! Got watering and feeding to do in 6 hours!


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 5, 2012)

Haha na na na na na ive another 18hrs lol ive no excuse other than between work hospital and bangin fuckin heads and feedin these bitches im knackered lol im deffo needin a rest from work before i start bangin my head lol


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

Kosher Kush joint nearly done. Nice indica hit to the kosherkush. Def a nice night time hitter. This one was grown from seed feminine by a grower connected to a friend of mine. Seems to have come out well, props to DNA Genetics, they have some legit fem seeds at the moment. I think the kosher kush got some award at the HTCC? (christ I should know, I was at the ceremony...) Anyway, nice bud, not so much flavour as in the smell, but the effect is banging!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 5, 2012)

Kosher Kush has been getting good reviews all over, You are right the guy's at dna are doing great with the fem's. Kosher & Stacked Kush are both on my to get list.


----------



## TheMachinist (May 5, 2012)

hey, ive never ordered seeds before, i love kush but having trouble finding local clones without bugs, id like to try some real kush grows. i accidentally made mazaar x ny diesel and white widow x ny diesel, and they're beautiful frosty as shyt 11 weeks and still getting fatter and taller, but i still go grab some purple kush and og kush at my dispensary, so id like to find a solid provider for seeds


----------



## Theowl (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'll mark that down. 

Just dropped some supposed ak47 & white rhino beans last night. 
I guess we'll see..


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2012)

Some of the BC x Lush, upper left is a female....


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2012)

Bubba Kush x Master Kush at 4.5 wks, seeds came from aev

Pheno 1 is on the right the other is pheno 2


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 6, 2012)

thx for the update HC. How do tour bk x mk's veg? mine seem to be vegging atleast 100% slower than the others in 12/12. i hjave some in veg too but they are seedlings.


----------



## chb444220 (May 6, 2012)

nice thread T.. got myself ALOT of reading to do! lol. i got 4 BK x MK seeds germin at the moment. been in there for about 1 day. i kno HC said he was gonna post pics here soo i had to checkem out. looks good. im liking pheno 1. =) its cool looking at the diff leaf structures side by side. im excited about these. =) hopin for a nice bubba dom. pheno


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 7, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> nice thread T.. got myself ALOT of reading to do! lol. i got 4 BK x MK seeds germin at the moment. been in there for about 1 day. i kno HC said he was gonna post pics here soo i had to checkem out. looks good. im liking pheno 1. =) its cool looking at the diff leaf structures side by side. im excited about these. =) hopin for a nice bubba dom. pheno


Welcome aboard. Speaking of leaf structure i took some snapshots of some leaf porn since there is no bud to offer yet.
All look Indicalicious if i may say so, i love em chunky. each leaf from a different strain.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 7, 2012)

which is the GK?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 7, 2012)

The very first one, the other two are taller and look more sativa leaning than that one. i might be putting them in 12/12 to replace males as they ome, same as i did with the sour og's. Got two males now i'm waiting for one more to show before i put em in 12/12, but hopefully i wont have anymore males in my tent. 4/5 males on the corleone x lush, lol sucks.


----------



## bassman999 (May 7, 2012)

I love the look of the 1st and last leaf the most Tryna.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 8, 2012)

Yea, i love the look of chubby leaves. Those two are Power kush x Lush and Grape Kush


----------



## bassman999 (May 8, 2012)

I wanna put up pics too, but I dont hink anything I am growing qualifies as a KUSH lol.


----------



## poplars (May 8, 2012)

just lettin u know all of my plants survived that frost I'm just waiting for them to grow back into their full lushness


----------



## bassman999 (May 8, 2012)

Glad to hear u didnt lose anything!


----------



## poplars (May 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Glad to hear u didnt lose anything!



yeah me too, I would have been absolutely crushed.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 8, 2012)

Hey T those are some nice pics....I like how you can compare each leaf with each other. Go shit man, they all look healthy!

FM


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2012)

Hey T how's it going

Ya know I don't really remember how fast or slow they were in veg,,,,I have #1 pheno that I'm vegging and she seems pretty slow. Got a #1 at 6 wks in the big budroom and a couple of #2s and another #1 in the closet at 5 weeks. I'll take some pics soon for you.

The BC x Lush are all potted up and scheduled into the rotation, they will be getting flipped in three weeks. Ended up with 6/8 females : !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Last week when i made my tea it did not bubble up at all. Now i've got foam in less than 12 hours. this should be good!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

poplars said:


> just lettin u know all of my plants survived that frost I'm just waiting for them to grow back into their full lushness


Man am i glad for you. I know that would have sucked for you and your mom man. 


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey T those are some nice pics....I like how you can compare each leaf with each other. Go shit man, they all look healthy!
> 
> FM


Thx man, I like keeping pics like this for my own records, but who knows if it'll be here with the way RIU is acting as of late. 



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T how's it going
> 
> Ya know I don't really remember how fast or slow they were in veg,,,,I have #1 pheno that I'm vegging and she seems pretty slow. Got a #1 at 6 wks in the big budroom and a couple of #2s and another #1 in the closet at 5 weeks. I'll take some pics soon for you.
> 
> The BC x Lush are all potted up and scheduled into the rotation, they will be getting flipped in three weeks. Ended up with 6/8 females : !)


Ok cool, maybe mine are just slow. And thats a hell of a reatio man. I wish i could get that everytime!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I wanna put up pics too, but I dont hink anything I am growing qualifies as a KUSH lol.


Im sure there will be some kush around your parts soon.


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Im sure there will be some kush around your parts soon.


A lil positive thinking never hurt, thanx Tryna!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> A lil positive thinking never hurt, thanx Tryna!


You dont have anything with Kush in it right now bass???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You dont have anything with Kush in it right now bass???


Almost sad to hear, right?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2012)

I might need a tester of some...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

No problemo..
I have a nice male that i am having trouble killing. Cant bring myself to do it. It is a bc x lush bx1 and it smells like, well i can't describe it. But i have no breeding plans as of now with him, may just save his pollen. he is forming a fat lil cola and none of my ladies have shown yet, so he may drop pollen before he can seed anything.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

id keep a cut off him if possible, i made the mistake of turfing a bomb male i never shoulda turfed  lesson learned.. females are easy to find males not so easy lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

note taken, i may have to clone him in some soil which ive done once before. But he is a nice male, i think he'd make a great female(if that makes sense). im going to go rub his stem again now, lol .


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

Hey Tryna, your pm box is full.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Not anymore it aint


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You dont have anything with Kush in it right now bass???


Here are all my strains.

Hindu skunk...kush?? idk
SCBB x GDP
Kryptonite
Permafrost
La Con
Grape kRush not kush lol
Larry OG
Querkle 
Urkel
White Rhino
Grape Ape
God's Gift
Dream Queen
Cindy99
Harlequin
Plat OG kush (I guess I did have a kush after-all) might not make it though.
I think that is everything that I have in clone or flowering right now. Most are in clone form, like 1 of each


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Don't forget La Con, and Larry OG.


----------



## poplars (May 9, 2012)

yeah larry OG is a kush definitely..

the la con might as well be a kush, it's got pretty much nothing but afghani genetics.


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

goes to show what I know. This is my 1st time flowering most of them.
The guy I got the LA Con clone from told me it smells and tastes more like Blueberry that the Blueberry strain. Not sure if thats normal, or just a mis-labeled clone

How about the Hindu Skunk?
Hindu Kush x Skunk #1 I think is the genetics


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

IDK if it's normal but i have seen some Dank LA Con in my day.


----------



## poplars (May 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> goes to show what I know. This is my 1st time flowering most of them.
> The guy I got the LA Con clone from told me it smells and tastes more like Blueberry that the Blueberry strain. Not sure if thats normal, or just a mis-labeled clone
> 
> How about the Hindu Skunk?
> Hindu Kush x Skunk #1 I think is the genetics



could be mislabled.... but blueberry did have a lot of afghani in it *starts researching*


edit:

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/True_Blueberry/DJ_Short/

doesn't look like it gets the blueberry from teh afghani, but probably the hybrid of the two.


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> IDK if it's normal but i have seen some Dank LA Con in my day.


I think I have 2 clones of her so lets home she is good then. I might flower one and keep other for a mom.


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

poplars said:


> could be mislabled.... but blueberry did have a lot of afghani in it *starts researching*
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...


Well either way he told me he liked it, so it should be good.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> goes to show what I know. This is my 1st time flowering most of them.
> The guy I got the LA Con clone from told me it smells and tastes more like Blueberry that the Blueberry strain. Not sure if thats normal, or just a mis-labeled clone
> 
> How about the Hindu Skunk?
> Hindu Kush x Skunk #1 I think is the genetics


 I had soem Flying Dutchman "Pot of Gold" which is Hindu Kush x Skunk#1 ... one of the tastiest , frostiest stinkiest strains ive ever smoked. I never grew it but i grabbed a zip from someone who did. Its on my "to have" list. Im as much a Skunk freak as T is a Kush freak .... add some old skewl Kush to the mix and we gots a party! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> I had soem Flying Dutchman "Pot of Gold" which is Hindu Kush x Skunk#1 ... one of the tastiest , frostiest stinkiest strains ive ever smoked. I never grew it but i grabbed a zip from someone who did. Its on my "to have" list. Im as much a Skunk freak as T is a Kush freak .... add some old skewl Kush to the mix and we gots a party! lol


i gotta skunk x kushy cross that i have seen great things from, will pop it soon. It's cougar kush and she was a sexy bitch.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i gotta skunk x kushy cross that i have seen great things from, will pop it soon. It's cougar kush and she was a sexy bitch.


 I know what yur talkin bout man, Bill told me about that lil gem. I just got 3 packs of Northernskunk today , that shit rocks my world. I think thats whats in the Coug that makes it so frosty and potent. Speakin of kush skunks, i just ran some from Peak, its Purple Kush x Skunk not Hindu, but it packs a wallop bro! lol The Kush pheno is actually to potent for my liking , the older i get the less i enjoy indicas for some reason, in my 20s i used to hate sativas , now i love em alot more. I do liek a good Kush for sleepin tho.

I might have to take yur Lush for a spin someday...shit sounds potent , looks dank as fuck to


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

I grew out the Hindu Skunk before, but I never actually tried it lol. I remember being told it was fire though. I was told that they dont use a real Skunk like from the old days and thats what I wanted......
I decided to give it a 2nd grow though and try it this time.

I have heard good things about the *Flying Dutchman *version.

Just when I say that the Bubba Kush doesnt seem very strong I smoke a bowl from my bong and I am LIT!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

Flying Dutchman for sure is legit! All his gear is real deal old skewl... same with Seedsman and Reeferman (if you can find it) If you want legit old skewl gear take a look at Peak Seeds , nothign he has is newskewl ... everything is legit orig genetics and cheap

Heres the Purp Kush x Skunk i jus grew from Peak ... hope you dont mind T

View attachment 2161082View attachment 2161083


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 9, 2012)

I actually crossed Flying Dutchman Power Skunk with Royal Pure Kush. Its the best of both worlds!

FM


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I actually crossed Flying Dutchman Power Skunk with Royal Pure Kush. Its the best of both worlds!
> 
> FM


 i bet that was some superior shit!


----------



## EROsain (May 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> View attachment 2161082View attachment 2161083


 nice budz


----------



## bassman999 (May 10, 2012)

Dizzle that Purp Kush x Skunk looks great!! I bet it yielded decent as well?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, yeah it yielded pretty fat


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

DOG kush regulars (bx1)






Peace my kush loving dawgs...

DST


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

they look happy as fuck lol


----------



## poplars (May 10, 2012)

lookin good, this threads got good vibes, can't go wrong with kush lovers.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Three DOG's i have in 12/12 from seed and one in Veg.


Nice pics D, on point as always.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> lookin good, this threads got good vibes, can't go wrong with kush lovers.


Hey poplars what's going on.

So far I have 3 DOG kush seeds from this last plant with your name on them,,,,might be a few more I have only smoked half of it so far ; !)


----------



## poplars (May 10, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey poplars what's going on.
> 
> So far I have 3 DOG kush seeds from this last plant with your name on them,,,,might be a few more I have only smoked half of it so far ; !)


hah right on bro remember you got a whole 6-8 months to keep savin em up... and another thing I also have a sort of deal with people that I will send you pure seeds back in return kinda thing (or anotehr strain if that's more of interest.)

good shit man.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 10, 2012)

So DOG is Headband x OG Kush? Isn't Headband already OG x Sour Diesel? Not sure I follow the double cross and why.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 10, 2012)

Well it's not really a double cross, more like a backcross, but dog is originally fem only from a reverse pollination. D can explain better.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 10, 2012)

DST said:


> DOG kush regulars (bx1)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice and healthy D, when will the DOG Regs be available???

FM


----------



## I85BLAX (May 10, 2012)

^^^like^^^


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

Not too long FM. Got some BX1's in the making and next step will be a BX2....




F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Very nice and healthy D, when will the DOG Regs be available???
> 
> FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Not too long FM. Got some BX1's in the making and next step will be a BX2....


Please hurry...lol I want to run some regs for the winter! Let me know DOG Father!!!

I know you cant hurry perfection and quality


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

Will do FM......


----------



## Theowl (May 11, 2012)

Oh my, DST, they look so... Mmmmmm. 
Thats the only way I could put it..

Lets see em again in flower later on ?


----------



## theexpress (May 11, 2012)

just checking in...........


----------



## roachclip420 (May 11, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I actually crossed Flying Dutchman Power Skunk with Royal Pure Kush. Its the best of both worlds!
> 
> FM


You must know my boy 619ster  small world eh


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2012)

heres my MOD... still not 100% sure of the genetics.. but looks to have sum kush/afghan in there for sure.. sooo ima go ahead and say it has kush in it.. =p if any1 has any info on the strain i'd greatly appreciate it. got a clone from a friends of a friend... and have nooo idea wtf it is.lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2012)

I'd definitely say it grows with that afghani swag to it pretty as fuck.


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2012)

yeaaa it does. lol. i like it alot. cant wait to smoke it! might take off a sample bud this week... we'll see. lol. im always VERY impatient.. even tho i have sum cindy to smoke.. im always anxious to chop.. and try a new strain as well.. got myself a clone off this strain as well.. i took it a few weeks into flwoering.. soo technically its a monster cropped clone... sooo may turn it into a mom plant.. the smell is amazing.. lemons and berrys... almost a cherry hint as well. it reminds me of my Sensi Star i grew a while ago. same structure.. frosty as hell (the SS was frostier tho) and has the same lemon smell to it... might be good for a potential breeding project. =)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2012)

Being bored waiting for the rest of my females, i took a clone of an unsexed lush f4 in veg. But i cloned it in dirt, i dont see why it wont work but it more of an experiment. pics later.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> You must know my boy 619ster  small world eh


Yep it is, he needs to come to RIU. I moved up north now to the County that has a River in it.... get it? LOL

chb that MOD=DANK!!!! Nice work man!

FM


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

Whats up all, lurking around...boring saturday over here where I am....


----------



## poplars (May 12, 2012)

yeah kinda boring over here too ima try to change that.


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yep it is, he needs to come to RIU. I moved up north now to the County that has a River in it.... get it? LOL
> 
> chb that MOD=DANK!!!! Nice work man!
> 
> FM


thanks man. might clip off a small... well... medium sized bud 2dat/2morrow morning. depending on wen i take them out for pics.. shes only 6 weeks in.. looks like she'll be an early finisher. thinkin 7 weeks. =) ill throw a few more pics up once i take pics.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 12, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah kinda boring over here too ima try to change that.


Hey POP. when you grow outdoor, how do you handle the heat in the desert? What is the max temps you get there?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey POP. when you grow outdoor, how do you handle the heat in the desert? What is the max temps you get there?


All ears.......

@chb let me know if you blaze that tomorrow. Look good bro!


----------



## poplars (May 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey POP. when you grow outdoor, how do you handle the heat in the desert? What is the max temps you get there?


well out here we're not like the mojave or anything, max temps I see are 103. water a damn good amount in the morning, and possibly at night too. use root boosting beneficial bacteria and fungi, good food, and climatize your strains by breeding them one or two generatins in the area you're going to be growing in. best advice I can give.

also I believe my plants having holes dug in the ground helps insulate the roots dramatically and makes it a lot easier.


also this is assuming you have climatized them in the shade for a week or two before putting them in full sun.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 12, 2012)

Tryna, you might be able to help me out. I just got a few different seed orders that have some Kush varieties, but I don't know from kush. Maybe you've grown some of these and can give a thumbs-up to those that are worth growing (or not)?

Cherry OG
Corleone Kush
Critical Kush
Jackpot Royale (got one vegging, unsexed)
Julius Caesar
Larry OG
Lost Coast OG
Ripped Bubba
TNT Kush
(Kandy Kush- a week from harvest)


----------



## poplars (May 12, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Tryna, you might be able to help me out. I just got a few different seed orders that have some Kush varieties, but I don't know from kush. Maybe you've grown some of these and can give a thumbs-up to those that are worth growing (or not)?
> 
> Cherry OG
> Corleone Kush
> ...


based on lineage i see no good reason why corleone kush wouldn't be top notch.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

poplars said:


> well out here we're not like the mojave or anything, max temps I see are 103. water a damn good amount in the morning, and possibly at night too. use root boosting beneficial bacteria and fungi, good food, and climatize your strains by breeding them one or two generatins in the area you're going to be growing in. best advice I can give.
> 
> also I believe my plants having holes dug in the ground helps insulate the roots dramatically and makes it a lot easier.
> 
> ...


I am moving to an area where its very hot, dry heat, had 12 days that it hit 100F + last summer. I am wondering if I would be able to grow outdoors during the Summer months. I was wondering if there are certain strains that do well in the heat?

Thanks for the input Pop!!!

FM


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

It was 98* today where I live, and not even summer yet!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> It was 98* today where I live, and not even summer yet!!


Yeah I am moving from 70F climate to 90F+ climate. Big electric bills coming, especially with Central A/C.


----------



## bassman999 (May 13, 2012)

My house isnt sealed with no insulation and single pane HUGE windows...high elec bills!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

Just thought I would share the "Kush" pheno of the Cougar Kush. 

T - something for you to look forward to


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 13, 2012)

My Cougar

View attachment 2165323View attachment 2165324


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

The same one foolio.


----------



## Theowl (May 13, 2012)

Down here it was over 120 days of over 100* last summer. With like 70 of em consecutive. 
It was a badd mamma jamma... Only had a small indoor for a while then took a break for the year. 

I am ready for it this year though. I only let my outdoor girls get morning/early afternoon sun, then mostly shady/patchy sun the rest of the day. On exceptionally hot or windy days, I'll take a gallon jug or so, fill it with water, and poke 4-5 holes in the. Ottom with a thumbtack. Then put a hole in the lid, and it'll slowly drip the soil all day--helpng to not let the evaporative processes wilt the girlies.


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Tryna, you might be able to help me out. I just got a few different seed orders that have some Kush varieties, but I don't know from kush. Maybe you've grown some of these and can give a thumbs-up to those that are worth growing (or not)?
> 
> Cherry OG
> Corleone Kush
> ...


seen sum great Ripped Bubba grows. that deff looks like a strain i wanna try. and Lost Coast OG is another good one. im curious to see the jackpot royale.. havent seen many ppl grow that. 

ahhh.. a fellow new englander. =) wat state ya from??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2012)

i'll be catching up after this hash bong hit!..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Tryna, you might be able to help me out. I just got a few different seed orders that have some Kush varieties, but I don't know from kush. Maybe you've grown some of these and can give a thumbs-up to those that are worth growing (or not)?
> 
> Cherry OG
> Corleone Kush
> ...


All of them sound Dank. i can personally speak for a few of them and i have seen others of them grown. Larry OG, and Corleone are winners in my book. I'm sure any Bubba is dank, as well as lost coast OG. RIU user whyteberrywidow has grown most of those i believe and can attest to them but he been absent for a few days, so.. but yea. Dank line-up. Got pics?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am moving to an area where its very hot, dry heat, had 12 days that it hit 100F + last summer. I am wondering if I would be able to grow outdoors during the Summer months. I was wondering if there are certain strains that do well in the heat?
> 
> Thanks for the input Pop!!!
> 
> FM


Last year we had 2 Weeks str8 of 100+ MUGGY humid weather, it gets so nasty being stuck between a beach and an ocean in the "midlands" i'd take the dry heat anyday. i think i'm ready for this year. We've already had our 90+ days but its raining fir the next week it seems. 


billcollector99 said:


> Just thought I would share the "Kush" pheno of the Cougar Kush.
> 
> T - something for you to look forward to
> 
> View attachment 2165320


And looking forward to it i am. Oh yea shoot me a pm!


Theowl said:


> Down here it was over 120 days of over 100* last summer. With like 70 of em consecutive.
> It was a badd mamma jamma... Only had a small indoor for a while then took a break for the year.
> 
> I am ready for it this year though. I only let my outdoor girls get morning/early afternoon sun, then mostly shady/patchy sun the rest of the day. On exceptionally hot or windy days, I'll take a gallon jug or so, fill it with water, and poke 4-5 holes in the. Ottom with a thumbtack. Then put a hole in the lid, and it'll slowly drip the soil all day--helpng to not let the evaporative processes wilt the girlies.


thats heat im not ready for. you must be in the desert and rock a hell of a tan man. lol


----------



## Barrelhse (May 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> All of them sound Dank. i can personally speak for a few of them and i have seen others of them grown. Larry OG, and Corleone are winners in my book. I'm sure any Bubba is dank, as well as lost coast OG. RIU user whyteberrywidow has grown most of those i believe and can attest to them but he been absent for a few days, so.. but yea. Dank line-up. Got pics?


Thanks for the reply.
All seeds right now, except Kandy Kush, Blackwater, and Jackpot- I'll put some pics up if you'd like- KK is the first Kush I've done, quite a plant, and a Blackwater male. The Critical and the TNT were freebies but the rest I wanted. I'm in the middle of a GDP/Snowdawg/Plushberry grow, but plan on an all kush next, maybe in a couple of weeks.. I'll post here as they come along... I know Whyteberrywidow from around here, maybe he'll pop in.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2012)

Cool man, yea whyte'll be around whenever he's back online.


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2012)

heres a couple pics i took last night of the MOD.. and a sample bud i took as well. =) i looked online and found a thread sumwhere sayin the genetics of the MOD is Lemon Skunk and Strawberry Kush.....? not sure how credible it is... but that would explain the smell.. lol.. cuz it smells like lemons and berries. =) anywayz heres a few pics.


View attachment 2165492View attachment 2165493View attachment 2165495View attachment 2165497View attachment 2165498View attachment 2165500View attachment 2165501View attachment 2165502




sorry. got a lil carried away with the pics. hahahaha​


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2012)

Nice pics, it grows just how my headband grew.


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2012)

whats the lineage of couger? another OG? looks good btw.


and that MOD is definitely probably 85%+ kush.


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2012)

yeaaa looks very very kushy. lol. jsut wish i knew the genetics.. =/ but guess it doesnt really matter.. the guy that i got the clone from called it mother of destruction. but i cant find anything about that... i can find MIST of destruction tho... but he's positive its mother of destruction........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> whats the lineage of couger? another OG? looks good btw.
> 
> 
> and that MOD is definitely probably 85%+ kush.


Northern Skunk x Red Kush. I'm sure BC or F.M. Can tell you what red kush is. but every picture of cougar i have seen was dank looking.


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Northern Skunk x Red Kush. I'm sure BC or F.M. Can tell you what red kush is. but every picture of cougar i have seen was dank looking.


yeah I couldn't find shit on it.


and man I think someone needs to correct wikipedias kush info, you should see the list of shit they say has /some/ kush genetics in it.... bubba kush was on that list... are you fucking kidding me.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kush_(cannabis)#Subset_strains

someone please correct these dumbasses. they have obviously never smoked some of these strains they're listing and are just going based on what they read online from likely sketchy sources.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Bubba_Kush/Clone_Only_Strains/

if you study the lineage of bubba kush, it's about 90% kush.


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2012)

i was lookin at the sample bud i took. and noticed a few seeds in it. well. more than a few. lol. like 14. lol. sooo ive got myself a new cross.. MOD x Cheese. =) should be quite an interesting cross.. with a great smell.. lemon berry and cheese.... destructive cheese... =)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah I couldn't find shit on it.
> 
> 
> and man I think someone needs to correct wikipedias kush info, you should see the list of shit they say has /some/ kush genetics in it.... bubba kush was on that list... are you fucking kidding me.
> ...


lol, white widow is a kush? i wish all kush's could yield like that. i did have a lush x WW that i binned all the seeds.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2012)

And nowadays when i speak of "kush" it's still about genetics. But genetics are so far removed and that i am mostly speaking for a style of growth normally found in deep indica's, I love a dank indica. short squat with wide leaves and a small-average yield. Its more of a look than a name. Just so happens the "kush" related ones are the ones i like


----------



## bassman999 (May 13, 2012)

About to score some Blackwater clones today and some cotton candy. He also has ice, but not familiar with that one.

here is the whole list............

Ice

L.A Confidencial

Black Water

cotton candy

k.c Jones

green crack

Cherry kush


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

From what I have heard the Blackwater looks pretty, but it lacks in potency.

The Casey Jones is a nice sativa high, always gives me the giggles.


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah I couldn't find shit on it.
> 
> 
> and man I think someone needs to correct wikipedias kush info, you should see the list of shit they say has /some/ kush genetics in it.... bubba kush was on that list... are you fucking kidding me.
> ...


there is no chemdog in bubba kush....


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> About to score some Blackwater clones today and some cotton candy. He also has ice, but not familiar with that one.
> 
> here is the whole list............
> 
> ...


ice is an older strain and i beleave it is akin to da white family of strainz my dude


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

in memory of my man howak.... thank u soo much for making my gear look soo good.. and same to pops, da doc, and da rest!!!! here is my least favorite pheno of my gem the sourkush.... the ugly pheno if you will.. lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WblLnIK1PFo&feature=plcp


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

the top shelf pheno!!! bubba kush dom. while true pre 98 bubba has no chemdog in it my sourkush does from the e.c.s.d. ibl. ..... if i could improve anything on this strain if it was only one thing it would be the yield.. but how to do that without sacraficing the 11 outta 10 indica high is gonna be a challenge.... i mean she yields nice sized super ubber dense indica nuggs from top to bottom.. but she needs a lil more vigor in veg to get bigger so in turn yield better... 

in any case.. if this were a landrace indica u betetr fucking bekleave it would be growing at the highest motha fuckin peaks of da kushhhhh mountainz!!!! 

show me better!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYCSI6sw46g&feature=plcp

lol im done rapeing ur thread for now trubz


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2012)

Lol, its cool. i hope all is cool wit howak too. I think he had to do a lil time.


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, its cool. i hope all is cool wit howak too. I think he had to do a lil time.


i thought they were gonna give him probation.. but yeah he may have had to do a lil bid... i hope all is good with him too... he is a cool ass dude! and it just hasnt been the same w/o him and his vidz that start out by him saying 
"alright well" lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

Pre-98 Bubba x Cougar 12/12 from seed. Germed 4/20


----------



## billcollector99 (May 13, 2012)

Stank Ape Germ'd 4/6 Flipped 4/20

View attachment 2165942View attachment 2165943


----------



## poplars (May 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the top shelf pheno!!! bubba kush dom. while true pre 98 bubba has no chemdog in it my sourkush does from the e.c.s.d. ibl. ..... if i could improve anything on this strain if it was only one thing it would be the yield.. but how to do that without sacraficing the 11 outta 10 indica high is gonna be a challenge.... i mean she yields nice sized super ubber dense indica nuggs from top to bottom.. but she needs a lil more vigor in veg to get bigger so in turn yield better...


yeah I don't think it's worth fuckin with breeding wise. 

I'm gonna just keep inbreeding making the bubba kush pheno dominant, and I believe the climatization effect MIGHT allow it to yeild a lil bit more, but it doesn't matter to me I'll just give em more root space and the best opptotunity they can have and I'll get what I get


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> About to score some Blackwater clones today and some cotton candy. He also has ice, but not familiar with that one.
> 
> here is the whole list............
> 
> ...


Hey bassman I have a smoke and grow report on my Ice cut,,,,the pheno that I ended up with was absolute rocket fuel and very special. It always had a cal/mag issue though that I couldn't correct and after a few years it succommed to it. But not before I was able to spluff the very last Ice plant I ran with some of the Caseyband pollen,,,,,,and that's how the Artic Express came about ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ice is an older strain and i beleave it is akin to da white family of strainz my dude


I think it's considered a white strain because of the insane amount of frost lol idk but it's lineage is Northern Lights, Skunk, Shiva and Afghani. That baby was one of my all time favorites, killed me to lose it but the Artic Express has it's genes and has some similiar phenos.


----------



## bassman999 (May 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> From what I have heard the Blackwater looks pretty, but it lacks in potency.
> 
> The Casey Jones is a nice sativa high, always gives me the giggles.


 I never was able to get ahold of Mendo purps and this is mendo x sfv og, so thats why I want it.


theexpress said:


> ice is an older strain and i beleave it is akin to da white family of strainz my dude


skunk x white widow supposedly


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bassman I have a smoke and grow report on my Ice cut,,,,the pheno that I ended up with was absolute rocket fuel and very special. It always had a cal/mag issue though that I couldn't correct and after a few years it succommed to it. But not before I was able to spluff the very last Ice plant I ran with some of the Caseyband pollen,,,,,,and that's how the Artic Express came about ; !)


did it grow like a skunk?


Highlanders cave said:


> I think it's considered a white strain because of the insane amount of frost lol idk but it's lineage is Northern Lights, Skunk, Shiva and Afghani. That baby was one of my all time favorites, killed me to lose it but the Artic Express has it's genes and has some similiar phenos.


Supposedly widow related

Anyhow didnt act fast enough and he is outta all him stock. He said he will have more rooted clones next week though. He will have some bubba as well then.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2012)

No it's not Widow related, your thinking of Alaskan Ice bassman


----------



## Barrelhse (May 14, 2012)

Kandy Kush, feminized freebie. I had a KK/Sk male that smelled fruity, pollinated this with it. It's been in 12/12 for 9 weeks today, seems to want a little more.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2012)

Nice pics, that looks on par with every kandy kush i ever seen. I'm not sure if iv'e grown KK maybe i'm thinking Kushage but Yours looks like most i see . She looks bout ready to me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2012)

What kinda cam u using? the pics are on point.


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Kandy Kush, feminized freebie. I had a KK/Sk male that smelled fruity, pollinated this with it. It's been in 12/12 for 9 weeks today, seems to want a little more.


nice pics/backround. look very chunky. im sure theyre ready whenever you are. if ur worried if the seeds are ready... clip off a bud sumwhere and check inside. see how theyre doing. =)


----------



## bassman999 (May 14, 2012)

Barrelhse, I love the pics with the dark background! That contrast develops great colors! Those KK look great and imo ready to chop. Enjoy.

Tryna, I didnt know there were 2 kinds of ice, that explains why the pics on different threads look so different lol.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 14, 2012)

It looks like the pic on the Reserva Privada propaganda page for Kandy Kush- they've got this strain pretty stable. You guys are right, it looks ready, with all cloudy and some amber trichs. Very solid bud structure with large calyxes- hope it's tasty! I'll put it in the dark for a day or two before I chop.
Camera is a Nikon Coolpix 4600, found it on the "swap table" at the dump. The battery cover is broken but stays closed when I screw it down on a tripod. Pics are taken just outside the flower room so they get a little HPS, also there is a 65W flood in a ceiling fixture and a small fluorescent nearby. The background is a big piece of dark blue velvet that I use as a blackout curtain over a basement window.
I'll be back to post when I have more Kush pics, meantime I'll be lurking here.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I think it's considered a white strain because of the insane amount of frost lol idk but it's lineage is Northern Lights, Skunk, Shiva and Afghani. That baby was one of my all time favorites, killed me to lose it but the Artic Express has it's genes and has some similiar phenos.


http://www.cannabissearch.com/strains/ice/


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2012)

eaa there are a few diff Ice's out there.. same with most other strains such as White Widow.. Northern Lights.. etc... there is a Ice that does have White widow in it.. crossed with a skunk.. then there are others as well. h.o. lemme find more info...

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/ICE/Female_Seeds/ <------ Skunk Special x White Widow
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/ICE/Growi_Seeds_Amsterdam/ <------ Afghan, Skunk#1 and Northern Light
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Ice/Nirvana_Seeds/ <------ Ice x Shiva


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2012)

How about that more than one Ice strain, lovely haha. That's ok I don't give a shit I have her genetics in seed form ; !)

A couple of T's Lush getting flipped in 2 wks...







Aev's Bubba Kush x Master Kush pheno 1...







And what the hell just for shits and giggles the flower room (one of them anyways ; )......








View attachment 2167535View attachment 2167536


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2012)

more like a flowering house with you man.. lol. u got so many diff grows goin on.. i can never keep track of wat ur growin.. i forget u got a blueberry u run all the time.. didnt kno u had a c4 still goin... man.. lol. id love to have that much room/free space to grow... one day... lol. for now.. im gonna use my small ass closet and veg box.. and go outside.. and find a part of the woods i will turn into my own outdoor growroom.. and best of all. its FREE. lol. and can potentially make me sum money... doesnt get much better than that


----------



## bassman999 (May 14, 2012)

HC beautiful stuff man!!

chb I need to find a free outdoor hidden grow area too!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> HC beautiful stuff man!!
> 
> chb I need to find a free outdoor hidden grow area too!!


yeaa i plan on goin outside sumtime this week to set everything up.. got 3 Blue Dream clones rooted. and 4 cheese clones rooted and ready to go. i wanna buy a cheap metal detector that i can bring with me with a sovel. and use that as my cover. =D


----------



## bassman999 (May 15, 2012)

Sounds like a good way to do it....


----------



## billcollector99 (May 16, 2012)

Stank Ape


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

sexii and rare pinkish pistils


----------



## billcollector99 (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> sexii and rare pinkish pistils


Its becoming commonplace to me... lol


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

hows she smellllllllllllllll


----------



## bassman999 (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hows she smellllllllllllllll


X2
those pink pistils are badass to me as I have never had any yet.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 16, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hows she smellllllllllllllll


Like Musk and grapes. With a little other smell i cant decipher yet.


----------



## theexpress (May 16, 2012)

love me some kusshhhh........


----------



## billcollector99 (May 16, 2012)

Kushie Kush


----------



## billcollector99 (May 16, 2012)

The PLP that was the mom and some of her sisters all look like this


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2012)

Now thats bad appeal!!
Nice BC!


----------



## Theowl (May 17, 2012)

Mmm hhmmmm! Me want taste preety bud...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2012)

Damn bill, she's sexy as hell. Sorry i been missing, max payne 3 and a wack cam are to blame. but heres a pic of some sleeping babies and my small veg moms.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2012)

Lol, wow they look wayyy better in the am, when they wake up ill see if i feel up to a pic/


----------



## chb444220 (May 17, 2012)

wow mann. those pics looks great! the plants look EXTEMELY happy and green. keep up the great work man. i have sum BlackWater x Sour Kush and sum OGiesel (OG Kush x Diesel) x Blue Mystic seeds... thinkin i may start them in a lil bit.


----------



## poplars (May 17, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> The PLP that was the mom and some of her sisters all look like this
> 
> View attachment 2170924


'

sadly pink/bright purple hairs don't last past maturity, they tend to turn brown.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2012)

Pics of the confirmed fem's so far. 
Corleone Kush x Lush (Six-Owe Kush, or 60's Kush) 






Dog's















Power Kush x Lush






Blue Cheese x Lush






Bubba Kush x Master Kush












Oh yea, and this mothafucka! i guess he isn't a big yielder but he smell's oh so lovely. Might collect some pollen today n kill him. too late to take a cut,.


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2012)

hell of nice pics T,likeing the looks of that 60's kush.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2012)

yea. thx man. All of these are the same age. i think when you do 12/12 from seed i think its shows who stretches throughout growth and flowering better. the 60's, pk x lush, and bubbA masters stayed small while everything else shot up. 60's kush is by far the prettiest to me so fr. short n stocky with nice tight nodage.


----------



## poplars (May 17, 2012)

ima makin hash this mornin!!!


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2012)

Tryna that 60s and the power kush by lush look really great, they all look good dont get me wrong, but the growth pattern of those 2 really gets my attention.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> ima makin hash this mornin!!!


Enjoy it for me, im outta bud(well my own bud) til harvest


bassman999 said:


> Tryna that 60s and the power kush by lush look really great, they all look good dont get me wrong, but the growth pattern of those 2 really gets my attention.


Yea man, im surprised the Power Kush cross is that shot, i haave grown tem out from 12/12 over a year ago and i don't think they were that stocky. Now the 60's kush has some bomb genetics to her. (Pre 89 Bubba x SFV OGK F4) x (OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem d) i got a shitload of em too, so i'll be pheno huntin' in that batch.


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2012)

Thats a helluva cross there T!


----------



## EROsain (May 17, 2012)

nice skunk . got a snap of a the Pk x og am flowing


----------



## billcollector99 (May 17, 2012)

I am so not used to growing baby plants, lol.

This micro growing is bugging the hell out of me. Damn i miss my greenhouse.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I am so not used to growing baby plants, lol.
> 
> This micro growing is bugging the hell out of me. Damn i miss my greenhouse.


Lol, Bill you said your in 4' x 4' right? i'm in 3' x 4' x 8' with a seperate veg. solde my old 400 watter, bout to get another 6. and another 3' x 4'. you will get used to it when u figure out how u want you harvest to come. i stayed happy with enought to snoke n sell n only used to run out a lil bit. but wont be no runnin out no more.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2012)

EROsain said:


> nice skunk . got a snap of a the Pk x og am flowing
> 
> View attachment 2172738


Nice man how far along is she, and is the pk Purple Kush?


----------



## EROsain (May 18, 2012)

yep Pk for Purple kush, she hasn't shown any good colors yet. just lil bits of dark purple on the tip of the new growth. right about day 44 of flower ,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2012)

Cool, i'm not rally into to purps much nymore, i have grown a lot of purple and wasn't "impressed" not saying they are bad. just bot top shelf. I have a Purple Kush cross i'm not sure if its the same PK as yours though. My cross is purple kush x sweet afghani delight


----------



## EROsain (May 18, 2012)

i tried to get a lil closer


----------



## poplars (May 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cool, i'm not rally into to purps much nymore, i have grown a lot of purple and wasn't "impressed" not saying they are bad. just bot top shelf. I have a Purple Kush cross i'm not sure if its the same PK as yours though. My cross is purple kush x sweet afghani delight


yeah the only strain i've EVER had that turned purple and was actually top shelf dank was my desert valley kush.

I'm going to try to maintain the purple phenotype ( it was the female I took the seeds from, I had 3 seedling phenos to choose from and I chose the purple one because it was the dankest :O ) so hopefully that turns into something interesting.
pics from the same plant I seeded



of the 3 female seedlings of dvk I have, 2 of them got tricked into flowering temporarily and have the SAME smell as the purple pheno I seeded, good signs good signs 

here's what that same bud looked like GRINDED up, still purple.


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2012)

Damn Poplars!! That is truly purple!! I have been on a mission to find any and all purple plants that are good.I have like 8 different strains right now that can or might purple up, Of those I will only keep the ones that are good..

Is that a cross you made? I cant find any info on Desert valley Kush....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2012)

pops thjat looks amazing. i hope you get what your looking for man. Does anybody know where the purp color comes from?


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> pops thjat looks amazing. i hope you get what your looking for man. Does anybody know where the purp color comes from?


A deficiency of phosphorus? Lol Idk, but I love some pretty colors red orange blue pink purple all good to me. I like green too, but it is so common.


----------



## Theowl (May 18, 2012)

Hey tryna man that bcx lush is smeeling like gum up close and like SOMEONE'S GROWING WEED!!! Around the area when smelled from afar. Seriously, it's the stankiest I've got at the moment. 

I would think that evolutionarily speaking, the purple would come from being in intense sunlight, a lot. 
Which kinda tells us that regions that get serious sunlight would carry the genes to induce purpleage.. 
Kinda like how the first ten or so inches of a giraffes tongue is purple...

Just thinking..


----------



## poplars (May 18, 2012)

there was no phosphorus deficiency, it's entirely genetics.

and yes that is a cross I made, local down river genetics mixed with my hippie buddies humboldt genetics  i'll be workin with it for a few years before I call it done.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, Bill you said your in 4' x 4' right? i'm in 3' x 4' x 8' with a seperate veg. solde my old 400 watter, bout to get another 6. and another 3' x 4'. you will get used to it when u figure out how u want you harvest to come. i stayed happy with enought to snoke n sell n only used to run out a lil bit. but wont be no runnin out no more.


no more like 21 inches x 21 inches x 3ft tall. lol.


----------



## EROsain (May 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cool, i'm not rally into to purps much nymore, i have grown a lot of purple and wasn't "impressed" not saying they are bad. just bot top shelf. I have a Purple Kush cross i'm not sure if its the same PK as yours though. My cross is purple kush x sweet afghani delight


i hear ya, i have a nastalgic thing for purp cuz its the first good weed i tried , and i usually grow sats and i asked a friend for some kush (couldn't sleep) and he send me this cross a long with some skywalker og . and i luv it even the smell is reall nice so for free i can't complane  . besides gonna be doing a malawi grow soon so i can get my sat fix lol


----------



## Theowl (May 18, 2012)

Hey bill, one of my cabs is 16" x 16" inner by 30" tall. 
Use lst and scrog and you'll make up for it.


----------



## EROsain (May 18, 2012)

mine go purple when i give them some day light and keep them cold at night . when i do that with others i get other colors like black leave tips. and the kinda purple you get when your dealing with a deff shows on the stems


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Hey tryna man that bcx lush is smeeling like gum up close and like SOMEONE'S GROWING WEED!!! Around the area when smelled from afar. Seriously, it's the stankiest I've got at the moment.
> 
> I would think that evolutionarily speaking, the purple would come from being in intense sunlight, a lot.
> Which kinda tells us that regions that get serious sunlight would carry the genes to induce purpleage..
> ...


Thx man, im such a dumbass for not writing down what i sent out lol. Did u get bx1's or f1's i kno HC has F1's they both funk up the place but the f1's are fruity as hell and the bx'1 come with a that stinky funk either way they are FIRE, and i'm glad they are good for you, you should get a fan soon. and as far as being the funkiest, they will probably be the frostiest too.



billcollector99 said:


> no more like 21 inches x 21 inches x 3ft tall. lol.


ouch! i know that hurts man, maybe checc out some pc grows or do a party cup sog like i did. you've got a greenthumb i know you'll figure it out.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2012)

EROsain said:


> i hear ya, i have a nastalgic thing for purp cuz its the first good weed i tried , and i usually grow sats and i asked a friend for some kush (couldn't sleep) and he send me this cross a long with some skywalker og . and i luv it even the smell is reall nice so for free i can't complane  . besides gonna be doing a malawi grow soon so i can get my sat fix lol


before i grew it i had only smoked purple weed once, and after growing several purple n pinks i am over it. the puple'st thing i've grown was black rose, the buds were literally black or a dark dark purp.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> there was no phosphorus deficiency, it's entirely genetics.
> 
> and yes that is a cross I made, local down river genetics mixed with my hippie buddies humboldt genetics  i'll be workin with it for a few years before I call it done.


a hasty pastry doesn't make a tasty pastry, take your time man, i know you got the knowledge n skill to do it right. 

In the words of DST K.U.S.H. Keeps Us So High!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 18, 2012)

anymore plants show sex yet for you?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> anymore plants show sex yet for you?


Yurp this morning a Grape kush show fem. i love that shit. the other two are male i'm sure this is the first time i had a strain show male and fem on the same day. i went 3/3 males with the sour og's i'm stocked up on males. btw you've got mail..


----------



## EROsain (May 18, 2012)

> *In the words of DST K.U.S.H. Keeps Us So High! *


Hahaha that's awesome


----------



## poplars (May 18, 2012)

EROsain said:


> Hahaha that's awesome


hella awesome


----------



## Theowl (May 18, 2012)

I've got this freak BSB that is all black rose pheno, and a mutant. 
cant even tell its cannabis. 

I think I got a pic up of it in my thread. It's blooming all hard and weird.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2012)

VERTDOGSCROG, lol.











Stuck into the cab today....






I know this is not kush...but this is how the VertScrogExoCheeseFlyingSpagMonster turned out, lol. Let's see how a Kush performs.






Peace, DST


----------



## EROsain (May 19, 2012)

nice , you make vert look Awsome .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

Uh oh, is she going in the Green house? or the Room? she's gonna be HUGE! especially if she stretches like mine are. and i was gonna say in the 6. its gonna be a flying spaghetti monster Pt. Deux


----------



## chb444220 (May 19, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> *MOD (Chopped at day 49)
> 
> *View attachment 2174775View attachment 2174776View attachment 2174777View attachment 2174778View attachment 2174779View attachment 2174780View attachment 2174781View attachment 2174782View attachment 2174783View attachment 2174784View attachment 2174785*
> 
> ...


heres a few shots of the MOD. =)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

damn thats a frosty bitch!! glad you got your cut off her.

i got a few pics here

Sour Og males






Grape Kush






Bc x Lush bx1 in another room gettin jiggy with himself. he will be put to use in a few weeks.






tent all ladies, with my veg plants on the ladder soakin up HID while the seedlings are under the t5


----------



## Theowl (May 19, 2012)

Damn DST that's one hellova beast!


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

let me see closeups of da sk'z


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> let me see closeups of da sk'z


Gotcha, bout to snap pics.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

they will be moms if female, i aint gon top em just yet.


----------



## Lady.J (May 19, 2012)

I love Kush! Haven't smoked any in a couple years since I left Europe  Lot of info in this thread, managed to read through it all this afternoon! Had to dedicate this to yall:

[video=youtube;syH-FpnBDFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syH-FpnBDFE&feature=related[/video]

Will put some pics of my kush tomorrow...went Seedsmans Original Skunk #1 and Reserva Privada Sour Kush for first grow. The pics you guys put up are truly inspirational!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for Stopping in and taking the time to read Lady J, Thank for the song too(my type of shit). I'm glad we could be of help here and i'm hoping to see pics of your stuff soon. Thx again.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

can u say true indica!!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they will be moms if female, i aint gon top em just yet.


just soo you know thats why they havent branched out yet.. topem


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

Lol, i know that chi. But i may just bend em over and let it do its thing i may take a good amount of clones and flower her. if its a her.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

Grown By Genuity-


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Grown By Genuity-


she is a kiefy fat leaved specimen too... i bet she stretches doe


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

DOG stretches like a gymnast.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

its gonna be a good grow for u bro..... u got some winners....


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> DOG stretches like a gymnast.


i know... the sk dont at all... {god bless bubba} dont be afraid to top her she will maintain controlable....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

yea man, my bubba kush master kushes aint stretch a bit, males or fems so far. the bubba mom is a pre 98 clone from a dispensary and the master kush was from seed, i have to do some research on that though.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

keep up the good work


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea man, my bubba kush master kushes aint stretch a bit, males or fems so far. the bubba mom is a pre 98 clone from a dispensary and the master kush was from seed, i have to do some research on that though.


awwwwww dirty dirty.. u got a clone only pre 98?? u lucky dog!!!! i got like 140 of em.... can i see a pic of one?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I am so not used to growing baby plants, lol.
> 
> This micro growing is bugging the hell out of me. Damn i miss my greenhouse.


I got plenty of room for you to build a greenhouse in my yard!!!! Lets do it!

FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

Its Bubba Kush x Master Kush, the clone only is the mom, ill go get pics of mom in a sec but here is the cross i have.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

This was mom of Bubba Kush x Master Kush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

And this beauty!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 19, 2012)

Hawaiian Cougar (Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar Kush)

View attachment 2175395

FM


----------



## I85BLAX (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And this beauty!


truly beautiful!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 19, 2012)

Here is my 1st PLP grow 12/12 from seed. 


View attachment 2175402View attachment 2175403View attachment 2175404View attachment 2175405


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

lovely....


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And this beauty!


i cant wait for you to experiance her!!!


----------



## I85BLAX (May 19, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here is my 1st PLP grow 12/12 from seed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175402View attachment 2175403View attachment 2175404View attachment 2175405


How many weeks she go 12?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here is my 1st PLP grow 12/12 from seed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175402View attachment 2175403View attachment 2175404View attachment 2175405


What is PLP?


----------



## Theowl (May 19, 2012)

Hell guys, ima have to step it up a but if I'm gonna post pics in here!


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

check that lil bitch out


----------



## I85BLAX (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> check that lil bitch out


She is quite attractive!


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

...............................


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here is my 1st PLP grow 12/12 from seed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2175402View attachment 2175403View attachment 2175404View attachment 2175405


That is really impressive from a coffee can!! Is that a brick in there?


----------



## chb444220 (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What is PLP?


thi9nk it might be purple le pew.... thats the only thing i can really think of that would fit the PLP name. lol looks fuckin bomb tho. love the color


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> thi9nk it might be purple le pew.... thats the only thing i can really think of that would fit the PLP name. lol looks fuckin bomb tho. love the color


So much bud for such a small plant...stick 49 of those in a 4x4 and damn!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> awwwwww dirty dirty.. u got a clone only pre 98?? u lucky dog!!!! i got like 140 of em.... can i see a pic of one?


I miss my Bubba 

Im hopin some of these beans i got from her come up with some bubba dom phenos.

She was one of the frostiest bitches i ever grew!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> That is really impressive from a coffee can!! Is that a brick in there?


That "Little" plant weighed in at an Oz. 

She was grown in one of my 1/2 gallon home made smart pots..


----------



## Theowl (May 19, 2012)

Hell yeah! Love DIY anytime!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What is PLP?


Purple Le Pew ( Power Skunk x Pure Royal Kush)

One of those beans was used as the mom for the Stank Ape I put up earlier..


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Purple Le Pew ( Power Skunk x Pure Royal Kush)
> 
> One of those beans was used as the mom for the Stank Ape I put up earlier..


So many great crosses on here, I am overwhelmed!! Whew


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 19, 2012)

BC just answered all the questions....she went about 11 weeks from the time I popped her. 12/12 from seed take a while.

Hey BC, you miss these bitches??? We will find her in the Bubba Cougars. I am sure of it! Here are some Pre-98 Bubba I got from BC about a year and a half ago. Amazing grow and smoke! I miss her too!!!

View attachment 2175810View attachment 2175811View attachment 2175812View attachment 2175813View attachment 2175814


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> BC just answered all the questions....she went about 11 weeks from the time I popped her. 12/12 from seed take a while.
> 
> Hey BC, you miss these bitches??? We will find her in the Bubba Cougars. I am sure of it! Here are some Pre-98 Bubba I got from BC about a year and a half ago. Amazing grow and smoke! I miss her too!!!
> 
> View attachment 2175810View attachment 2175811View attachment 2175812View attachment 2175813View attachment 2175814


We would have still had a cut too, if wheels hadnt of fukked his cut off.


----------



## theexpress (May 19, 2012)

i can clearly see the bubba influence here...


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2012)

That is all Bubba.

Pre-98 Clone only...


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2012)

I only had one Bubba, a cut from Oaksterdam. It was vegged 6 or 8 inside (cant remember) and grew to over 5ft. Didnt really stretch much or at all in flower from what I remember. Flowered her outdoor and finished in mid july with light control. She never turned colors and the buds were solid, but very leafy. I would have preferred that cut I am sure.


----------



## EROsain (May 20, 2012)

Damn Fm Those Bc are nice 12/12s


----------



## DST (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> check that lil bitch out


Hey, I thought Brick weed was shwag!!!!! lol....


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2012)

pretty sure the last time i tried to upload these they didnt upload correctly soooo gonna throw them up again. =D LOVE this strain... have a cheese x MOD cross. should be interesing. =)


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

^^^Ms. Thickness!!! How much did that fat bud weigh???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> ^^^Ms. Thickness!!! How much did that fat bud weigh???


You're right, and if its one thing about my ladies, I love em thick . Love the pics CHB. You can definately see the afghani in her structure . And she is oh so frosty, I wonder how the sativa will affect her high with the cheese cross. Are you gonna turn the cut into a mom CHB?


----------



## rollajoint (May 20, 2012)

http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=&prod_url=breeders-boutique-dog-kush-s1

Are these the dog seeds DST ? Do you have any hermie on you atoll mate ? Thanks

Rolla.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

Yes those are the DOG seeds. And they will soon be available in regs. Where you shouldn't be worrying about slight hermie issue.


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

Future bad bitches:

Seedsman Original Skunk #1, Reserva Privada Sour Kush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

Already lookin' like some bad bitches to me. nice n healthy the way they should look.


----------



## rollajoint (May 20, 2012)

Give us a heads up when the regs become avilable please DST! Thanks buddy.

Rolla.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

If i were you i'd go ahead and hop on the s1's. they are special. and therm issue aint really an "issue" . this i'm sure of.


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> ^^^Ms. Thickness!!! How much did that fat bud weigh???


thanks. =) i didnt get a chance to weigh it as soon as it came down. i forgot. but its been drying for about 2 days.. maybe a day 1/2.. and its weighin in at 45.7 grams. soo it was probably close to 70 grams wet i'd say. thats jsut a guess tho. =) it smells soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good. almost like the purple bag of skittles... i cant explain it. lemon is deff a strong smell i get. along with berries.. candy.. Mmmmm =p



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You're right, and if its one thing about my ladies, I love em thick . Love the pics CHB. You can definately see the afghani in her structure . And she is oh so frosty, I wonder how the sativa will affect her high with the cheese cross. Are you gonna turn the cut into a mom CHB?


yeaa shes extemely frosty. once the buds dry.. they have almost a white look to them. =) really love this strain. and yeaa i deff plant on keepin the clone and turning it into a mom plant. id like to use it in a few crosses.. wish i had it in seed form tho. soo i could get sum pollen from it. =/ or wish i had sum pollen from another good strain i could hit it with. i have a purple pineapple im waiting to sex (its blackwater x pineapple express) if it ends up a male i may use from pollen from that and hit the MOD with it.

i think the cheese x MOD will be an interesting strain. =) Theowl will be gettin a test pack to try'em out. =) see wat he can do with them. see if he finds a nice MOD dom. pheno. have sum Cheese x Blue Dream seeds as well. =D

but yeaa i plan on keepin this MOD strain around for a while! i have nothing bad to say about it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

My new lil homie, Spliff Loc! My neighbors who just moved in are moving out and they gave him to me. Anybody who's been fuckin wit' me on here know i'm an hardcore animal person.


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

Badass name... That's an awesome free gift!


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2012)

thats awesome! i needa get me one.. i wanna get one of the lil water dragons or an iguana... call'em Iggy. lol. or Piff. =)


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

that iguana is gonna get big!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

'preciate the replies, Chi i know, he gonna get way bigger than the Tegu i had. i'm ready though. he is less than a foot right now.


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

trubz loves his lizards


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

watch out for his tail.... ive been whipped by a near 6 footer... not nice


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2012)

eaa man they can fuckin whip ya good. ive gotten whilled nice too. instantly started to sweel... turn red/blueish.. and right down the middle of it. started to bleed. lol. theyre madd cool tho. u gonna teach him how to drink OJ from a straw??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

haha, yea imma have my reflexes on point by then, unless im puffin one of these kush's. then he can whip me all he want.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> eaa man they can fuckin whip ya good. ive gotten whilled nice too. instantly started to sweel... turn red/blueish.. and right down the middle of it. started to bleed. lol. theyre madd cool tho. u gonna teach him how to drink OJ from a straw??


Lol, they can learn? my tegu just used to try and eat me. if i can train him i will.


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2012)

http://youtu.be/v9SqkYFWwK8


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2012)

i was tryna embed the video soo u could jsut watch it here.. but idr how. lol. took 6 tries and still nothing! =(


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;v9SqkYFWwK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9SqkYFWwK8[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

Lol, hell yea. Drankin' Partner!


----------



## Theowl (May 20, 2012)

Dude nice score on the iguana! 

It hurts like shit to get whipped by them when they get older, so any kind of positive reinforcement is the way to go as far as training. Negative reinforcement will be useless/mean nothing to him. Just get him agitated and angry. 
Encourage the docile times and reward them. When he is a lil asshole, time to go back to the cage!

But you prolly already know these things.. Just looking out..


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2012)

Cool iguana bro!! Never been whipped by a big one, but they can be grouchy and other times they are so cool to be around as well.


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

I miss Iguanas <3. Used to live in a place you could catch them all the time outside...ours were usually brown with black stripes. Personally... am more of a snake person, but love pretty much any reptile.


----------



## Theowl (May 20, 2012)

I've got a fifteen yr old California kingsnake that's like five ft long. 

I love her but, she just doesn't get to do much.


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

Wow 15! That's awesome, she's had a long life.


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

they sell elashes for them... you can walk them like a dog...


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> they sell elashes for them... you can walk them like a dog...


lmao. yeaa ive seen that before! hahahaha. thats funny.. well at least it wouldnt be like a dog.. pullin u forward all the time and watnot. =)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My new lil homie, Spliff Loc! My neighbors who just moved in are moving out and they gave him to me. Anybody who's been fuckin wit' me on here know i'm an hardcore animal person.


 haha reminds me of this 

[video=youtube;3Qq4_A_bT1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qq4_A_bT1A[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 20, 2012)

Hey T, make sure you make some Canna-Crickets for Spliff Loc

FM


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

Do you think Bin Laden Weed is a type of kush? Hmmm...

[video=youtube;aKvzWH9O4as]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKvzWH9O4as&feature=colike[/video]


----------



## Theowl (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, and I'm told I've got at least a few more years with her


----------



## I85BLAX (May 20, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Do you think Bin Laden Weed is a type of kush? Hmmm...
> 
> [video=youtube;aKvzWH9O4as]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKvzWH9O4as&feature=colike[/video]


Maybe Afghan Kush!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 20, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Do you think Bin Laden Weed is a type of kush? Hmmm...
> 
> [video=youtube;aKvzWH9O4as]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKvzWH9O4as&feature=colike[/video]


I love Cali Kings. I have had two. Super docile, my little sister use to wear them like necklaces, lol.


----------



## EROsain (May 21, 2012)

PK x OG updates  , 


i bet it was deff Afgan


----------



## billcollector99 (May 21, 2012)

Just outta curiosity, how are you flowering in the summer?


----------



## EROsain (May 21, 2012)

custom green house  ......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Do you think Bin Laden Weed is a type of kush? Hmmm...
> 
> [video=youtube;aKvzWH9O4as]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKvzWH9O4as&feature=colike[/video]


i can really tell u from the south now, i used to bang this shit wit' the homies back in the day!! when i can rep you for that i will.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

Looking good erosain gettin close huh?


----------



## Lady.J (May 21, 2012)

Made a whole thread last night while I was blazed as hell last night with this type of stuff...I think it's like 20 pages...going to be my "play" thread for when I chief hahaha. And I appreciate the rep


----------



## EROsain (May 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looking good erosain gettin close huh?


 Thx,
yep yep a lil over a week left,


----------



## Theowl (May 22, 2012)

Hey Tryna, an you answer some ??'s for me? I've got someone asking about the bc x lush back crosses, like where the blue cheese came from and which was the mom , bc or lush?

Oh, and for the back cross, which way did it go? Cheese? Lush?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 22, 2012)

Bubba Kush x Master Kush @ 8 wks. Pheno 1 on the left looks nicer but pheno 2 smells much nicer. I have a bubbamaster 1 @ 9.5 wks that I took all the tops off a week ago and the rest of it will get harvested today


----------



## Theowl (May 22, 2012)

Love that lizard skin appearance!


----------



## EROsain (May 22, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2179140View attachment 2179141View attachment 2179142View attachment 2179143View attachment 2179144View attachment 2179145
> 
> Bubba Kush x Master Kush @ 8 wks. Pheno 1 on the left looks nicer but pheno 2 smells much nicer. I have a bubbamaster 1 @ 9.5 wks that I took all the tops off a week ago and the rest of it will get harvested today


 those are nice, the leaves are so ..... Bubba


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Hey Tryna, an you answer some ??'s for me? I've got someone asking about the bc x lush back crosses, like where the blue cheese came from and which was the mom , bc or lush?
> 
> Oh, and for the back cross, which way did it go? Cheese? Lush?


I'm glad you asked. The bluecheese was a blueberry dom BC from Big Buddha, and the the backcross on these is to the Lush as the first gen was way more bc leaning, so i bx'd and my male was dank.the mom was the blue cheese and a keeper at that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2012)

Thanks HC!!!!!!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 22, 2012)

those Mater Bubbas looks great. =) got 2 goin.. sucks i had 4 seeds germ.. but once i put them in the soil... only 2 came up. =( the other 2 died. =/ same with all the NL99.. i had 3 germ and go into soil... but they never made it up either...? kinda strangeee... =/

but one of the master bubbas is jsut growing sooo quickly and nicely. hopin its a lady for sure... if not... may keep it in a separate box and keep sum pollen from it. =D

have anotehr Kush cross i threw into flowering yesterday.. theres 2 of them. one is much taller and better looking (structure wise) and the other is pretty short. and a likl stocky... they are BlackWater x PineApple express... i kno the blackwater (from cali connection) is some sort of kush. jsut not sure wat kind. i might actually go look that up right now.


----------



## chb444220 (May 22, 2012)

BlackWater = Mendo Purps x SFV OG Kush F3

the cross was made by "someguy".. funny i went to seedfinder.eu to look up info... and the pics they have up of the blackwater are pics take by "someguy" lol. i wonder if he knows? thats always cool. i was very happy wen i saw that Nirvana used my pics from my super skunk on their website. =-) anywayzzzz. ill let ya kno if i get a female.. prayin the taller one is a female. she looks nice. =)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

my blackwater was so shitty it wasn;t funny, it was the frostiest thing i've grown but was basically a runty lemon larry. no purp to it what so ever. i wondered if theyd fucked the labelling.

fine looking kush there HC


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

I have a Blackwater flowering and 2 clones. I have my doubts to their authenticity though as the clones look totally different. I will have no way of knowing actually though....


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;oqbixZsHtzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqbixZsHtzg[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

Stank Ape


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

Here is a closer look


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

Even the stigmas are frosty, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

Stank Ape looking good BC!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Bass. Hows things going up there?


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks Bass. Hows things going up there?


everything is coming together. I had a scare with the cops, but they weren't after me though. choppers a few of them circling my house, and stopped my when I* left the house.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

Shit glad everything is cool. I got choppers flying around me all day every day, lol.

Damn border hoppers.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

My buddy is growing a few stank ape's himself, and he got a real nice Indica dom one 




Ignore the burnt leaves, he doesnt feed properly, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

Im still nervous because my outdoor grow is in the open and they flew over it for over an hour and a hall.
That indica pheno is gonna be nice too.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

Hopefully they didnt notice 

Last year, you could see my chemband in the greenhouse on google maps!!!


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

Shit man that sux!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2012)

Took some pic's and some clones today. Took some clones off the 3 Lush's and topped the Sour Kush's for clones. took some notes, and gotta feed my veg plants now. 











I let the potential mothers veg around the six hundred so the seedlings can be under the t5, because my floro bulb blew and i'm using an old reptile floro which is working ok until i can actually remember to fix that. which should be soon. After i topped the Sour Kush's i topped everything else as well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2179140View attachment 2179141View attachment 2179142View attachment 2179143View attachment 2179144View attachment 2179145
> 
> Bubba Kush x Master Kush @ 8 wks. Pheno 1 on the left looks nicer but pheno 2 smells much nicer. I have a bubbamaster 1 @ 9.5 wks that I took all the tops off a week ago and the rest of it will get harvested today


Thanks HC, i have 2 one is a runt and 1 is fine, When they started flowering i got no stretch from either one of them. I think i have 2 seedlings in veg right now too, i'm hoping one of the two in flower hit for me and after that ill be looking for a good pheno.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2012)

You should be proud of her, she has some nice structure and looks good minus the nut def's. What you got coming up after the stank ape? and what lights you runnin now?



billcollector99 said:


> My buddy is growing a few stank ape's himself, and he got a real nice Indica dom one
> 
> View attachment 2179764View attachment 2179765
> 
> ...


That would have me paranoid too. I get 'copters flyings all the time, any time i keep hearing tho i go outside and just watch it, Sometimes i get real paranoid. 



bassman999 said:


> Im still nervous because my outdoor grow is in the open and they flew over it for over an hour and a hall.
> That indica pheno is gonna be nice too.


That had to suck. There has to be a way pp; can choose whether they want to be on that shit. 


billcollector99 said:


> Hopefully they didnt notice
> 
> Last year, you could see my chemband in the greenhouse on google maps!!!


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

those sks are gonna take off in the next 10-14 days from topping!!! watch breeder knows


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

Does my Gods's Gift count as a kush? GDP x OG Kush....
She is finally starting to fill in her new buds. She is super sticky, might be the stickiest girl I ever had. Hard to believe she was major stressed 3 weeks ago and almost dead. She actually shows no signs of the stress anymore.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> those sks are gonna take off in the next 10-14 days from topping!!! watch breeder knows


I'm hopin for 2 fem's and alot of clones!


bassman999 said:


> Does my Gods's Gift count as a kush? GDP x OG Kush....
> She is finally starting to fill in her new buds. She is super sticky, might be the stickiest girl I ever had. Hard to believe she was major stressed 3 weeks ago and almost dead. She actually shows no signs of the stress anymore.


I don't knot the genetics on gdp, but i think i remember reading it's an indica, and hell it's got Og in it might as well be a kush(by name not 100% genetic).


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm hopin for 2 fem's and alot of clones!
> 
> I don't knot the genetics on gdp, but i think i remember reading it's an indica, and hell it's got Og in it might as well be a kush(by name not 100% genetic).


Got the clones from a friend who grew from seed. He says they are the ultimate indica...smell taste prefect high and might even purple up. We shall see, she is getting a really nice smell now thats for sure.


----------



## theexpress (May 22, 2012)

gdp is some kind of purple strain x bigbud.. i wanna say urkle


----------



## poplars (May 22, 2012)

gdp does not have an og kush in it. it is very closely related to purple urkel.


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> gdp is some kind of purple strain x bigbud.. i wanna say urkle


Yeah Urkle x Big Bud your right. That crossed with OG kush is Gods gift


----------



## chb444220 (May 22, 2012)

heres a few shots of the MOD cola. ts almost done drying. still a lil moist on parts of the buds close to the stem. theyre taking a while to dry.. thats how i know theyre nice and dense. =D the buds are almost white. cannot wait to run this strain again.


​


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2012)

How's she starting to smell?


----------



## I85BLAX (May 22, 2012)

theexpress said:


> gdp is some kind of purple strain x bigbud.. i wanna say urkle


I used to think the same thing, but the life lines on the varieties really made me question the urkle x big bud theory.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 22, 2012)

I even heard that urkle was a pheno of GDP


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

I have heard all those theories as well. I dont know the truth, and never will. I like GDP, and my urkle will be done in 4 weeks and I have a feeling I am gonna like her as well.

***EDIT***I heard GDP, Ukrle, Grape Ape, Grand Daddy Grape Ape, etc are all phenotypes of GDP and from a different source that they are phenos of Mendo purps as well


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How's she starting to smell?


Were you asking me?


@chb, that MOD looks really nice...we will need a smoke report soon....


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have heard all those theories as well. I dont know the truth, and never will. I like GDP, and my urkle will be done in 4 weeks and I have a feeling I am gonna like her as well.
> 
> ***EDIT***I heard GDP, Ukrle, Grape Ape, Grand Daddy Grape Ape, etc are all phenotypes of GDP and from a different source that they are phenos of Mendo purps as well


Did someone say Grape Ape lol???

Got a few of those coming down real soon they are on their last week now and ripening nicely. Beautiful plant and buds, worthy of some shots before they come down. I'll post them in my thread as I don't consider them a kush


----------



## chb444220 (May 22, 2012)

yeaa i posted a nice smoke report over at HC's thread. ill bring it over here. =) it gives all the details.

**i have heard the same thing... about all those purple "strains" just being phenos of GDP. i think that is true.


----------



## chb444220 (May 22, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Did someone say Grape Ape lol???
> 
> Got a few of those coming down real soon they are on their last week now and ripening nicely. Beautiful plant and buds, worthy of some shots before they come down. I'll post them in my thread as I don't consider them a kush


id like to see those pics man. =D


----------



## chb444220 (May 22, 2012)

*heres the report bassman. sais u liked this post over at HCs thread.. you just wanted to see it again huh? =p lol 

Mother Of Destruction

*
*


**Name:* Mother Of Destruction
*From:* Clone I Got From A Friend

*Grade:* A

*Type/Lineage:* Indica Dominant Strain. Uknown Lineage. Seems to have some Kush/Afghani in it for sure.
*Flowering Time : *49-55 days.

*Price:* $100/ 1/4 - $200 1/2 - $400 ounce

*Looks:* Very light green color. After dry/cure, has almost a white color to it due to the crazy amount of frost!! Lots of light red/orange hairs. Very tight/compact/dense buds.

*Smell:* Extremely fruity! Most dominant smell is lemon and berry. A hint of mango or cantelope ... some exotic fruit. Reminds me of the purple bag of skittles. Deff one of the best and sweetest smelling bud I've ever had/grown.

*Taste:* Has a strong "kush" taste. Taste very similar to the way it smells. Has a great after taste as well. Will have you closing your mouth and pushing your tongue on the roof of your mouth to try and taste that sweet candy like taste again and again. 

*Buzz Type:* Can be destructive. (pun intended) It can destroy your plans for the nest few hours if you over indulge. Has the power to knock you on your ass and put you to bed if you smoke to much. If you smoke just a little bit at a time though, gives you a very nice relaxing body high, along with a nice calming head high. Good for relaxing, watching a movie, or even playing video games. Also note, about 30-40 mins after smoking, you may find yourself staring into the refrigerator, trying to remember why you were looking in there in the first place. Also induces the giggles from time to time.

*Buzz Length:* Pretty long. I'd say a good 2-3 hours. If you smoke too much, you may find you need a nap to be able to refresh yourself. Only smoke a little, and after the high wears off you will not feel tired/lazy... or feel the weed equivalent to a hangover.

*Overall: *This will deff be one of my all time favorite bud to smoke. I cannot find anything I don't like about it, other than the need to nap after toking too much. I think this plant will have a permanent place in my garden, and continue to have me blankly staring into my refrigerator. 

*
*​


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 22, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> id like to see those pics man. =D


Absolutely brother should be this weekend. There's 4 plants,,,all with big golf ball size rock hard buds 

Taking off to go get the cracken, talk to you later bro have a good one


----------



## chb444220 (May 22, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Absolutely brother should be this weekend. There's 4 plants,,,all with big golf ball size rock hard buds
> 
> Taking off to go get the cracken, talk to you later bro have a good one


awesome. ill be lookin forward to them. =) gettin ready to spark up a nice cheesy bowl. =) i didnt even kno u had that strain goin. =)


----------



## Lady.J (May 22, 2012)

That was a most awesome smoke report...my mouth watered when you describe the taste, and I found myself staring in the fridge..not from highness...but you made me hungry for my skittles . Wish I had some of that!


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

I am anxious to see the Grape Apes. 
I grew some b4 and it sucked. I think the old cut wasnt Grape at all based of the high it gave. I have a 2nd cut flowering now. I dont know how it woulda looked as I neglected it and almost all the fans died. It is flowering and smelling different than my old one for sure. I also have a clone right now from a club that is prolly different as well. The clones I took of the one flowering didnt make it and the ones that did were already given away. That sux because I think this woulda been a keeper.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

*How seaweed enhances plant growth
Seaweed is constantly worn down by tides and eaten by fish, so it must grow rapidly to survive. Studies at the University of California showed that a frond of seaweed can grow a foot a day, given optimal conditions. The same growth hormones that prompt such rapid growth in seaweed, when applied to plants as a foliar spray, can increase the speed of cell division and elongation in those plants. The hormones also increase root growth when applied to the soil as meal, or when a seaweed extract is used as a root dip.In recent turf test at Virginia Polytechnic Institute in Blacksburg, plots sprayed with seaweed extract had 67% to 175% more roots that untreated plots. Plots treated in fall showed a 38% increase in spring growth over untreated plots and showed 52% more roots.In test at South Carolina's Clemson University, seeds soaked in liquid sea weed extract showed rapid germination and the resulting seedlings and increased root mass and stronger plant growth that seedlings from untreated seeds. They also had a higher survival rate. Soaking plant roots in seaweed extract reduces transplant shock and speeds root growth. Seaweed foliar sprays promote faster, stronger stem and leaf growth and earlier blossoming and fruit set when sprayed on leaves and flowerbeds.*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

Damn 400 a zip, pricey if you ask me. But I guess its about where you are from. MOD is dank nice work.

@BC lets go to the beach and get some seaweed. I mean damn it must be good cause its sea-WEED.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> *How seaweed enhances plant growth
> Seaweed is constantly worn down by tides and eaten by fish, so it must grow rapidly to survive. Studies at the University of California showed that a frond of seaweed can grow a foot a day, given optimal conditions. The same growth hormones that prompt such rapid growth in seaweed, when applied to plants as a foliar spray, can increase the speed of cell division and elongation in those plants. The hormones also increase root growth when applied to the soil as meal, or when a seaweed extract is used as a root dip.In recent turf test at Virginia Polytechnic Institute in Blacksburg, plots sprayed with seaweed extract had 67% to 175% more roots that untreated plots. Plots treated in fall showed a 38% increase in spring growth over untreated plots and showed 52% more roots.In test at South Carolina's Clemson University, seeds soaked in liquid sea weed extract showed rapid germination and the resulting seedlings and increased root mass and stronger plant growth that seedlings from untreated seeds. They also had a higher survival rate. Soaking plant roots in seaweed extract reduces transplant shock and speeds root growth. Seaweed foliar sprays promote faster, stronger stem and leaf growth and earlier blossoming and fruit set when sprayed on leaves and flowerbeds.*


I knew I liked that Nitrozime that I use for some reason hehe. It's expensive as all get out but the increased yeild pays for itself with just a plant or two


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn 400 a zip, pricey if you ask me. But I guess its about where you are from. MOD is dank nice work.
> 
> @BC lets go to the beach and get some seaweed. I mean damn it must be good cause its sea-WEED.


yeaaa i dont make up the prices.. lol. thats jsut wat ppl pay. thats like a regular price for really good weed.. but sum ppl will pay 500.. 560... =/ 575 is the most ive seen ppl pay.. its rediculous. lol


----------



## poplars (May 23, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa i dont make up the prices.. lol. thats jsut wat ppl pay. thats like a regular price for really good weed.. but sum ppl will pay 500.. 560... =/ 575 is the most ive seen ppl pay.. its rediculous. lol


jesus you'd be lucky to sell that same exact bud for 150 an oz on the west coast bro.......


----------



## Theowl (May 23, 2012)

That's why folks have runners to procure at low cost, and resell at a premium.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Whatup kush lovers 
I posted these pics in another thread 
I was told you guys might love to see em 


Here's my Larry OG Kush (original cut)
Smells like lemon pinesol 
Shell be ready in about 3 weeks 

I'll keep you guys updated....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 23, 2012)

Appreciate it man! i love the larry. She's beautiful, how does she smell? what else you got goin?


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Thanks , I also have some black domina (100% indica) , and some sour diesel


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 23, 2012)

I've grown sour diesel, i love the smoke. The sour Kush i am growing is a Pre 98 bubba kush from bog x And Rez's sour diesel ibl. Should be very dank. I also grew Super strawberry diesel from elite genetics a while back. I've never tried black domina but i always wonder about it when i'm looking at seed websites. feel free to post her id you want. I'm not only about Kush's I love good weed and especially a good indica.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Damn those strains sound soo good , I love pre 98 bubba 

Here's the black domina , she's starting to purple up  
I think this is a 1 in 100 pheno. Smells nothing like the spicy hash smell they describe . Instead it smells like fruity pebbles  

I guess this is why Oaksterdam chose this pheno to add to their nursery.


----------



## theexpress (May 23, 2012)

everyone loves a good indica lol


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

I've been looking at that black domina too...would to try it out one day. By the way KushXOJ, your avatar is the shit. One of my all time favorite movies (though I like the 3rd one the best).


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

The black domina can finish in 50 days under optimal comditions. It's very good smoke for such a fast flowerer. 
Buds are very dense and I'm using cfl so I can only imagine how much better its gonna be when I get my 600w hps soon


----------



## Theowl (May 23, 2012)

Hell yeah! What's your setup for the cfl's? What kinda wattage you pulling? 
I love the hidden powers of cfl's, just gotta be done the right way!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> jesus you'd be lucky to sell that same exact bud for 150 an oz on the west coast bro.......


Thats what I was thinking....


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2012)

Damn cfl gro like that!! Nice!


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Thanks , I also have some black domina (100% indica) , and some sour diesel


yeaa that was me that sent ya over here. lol. the pics look great. and i kno tryna loves his kushes. lol.


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> jesus you'd be lucky to sell that same exact bud for 150 an oz on the west coast bro.......


really? damn. weed is that cheap over there? i figured they have an abundance of weed over thea with soo many ppl growin it.. but had no idea bomb ass bud went for only 150 an ounce.. well be "lucky" to sell it for 150.


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2012)

and oo yeaa i kno all about the hidden power of CFL's. hahahaha. used to pull between 2-3 1/2 ounces dry off plants grown only with CFL's. used to produce sum nice tight buds.. =)


*White Widow

*



*Super Skunk

**


Blue Venom (BlueBerry x White Widow)


**



theres a few good indicas for ya Tryna. =) blue widow was great. very very sweet taste to it. and all were grown with only CFL's. that 1st WW plant was the one that yielded 3 1/2 ounces dry. =)
*​


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

Thats very impressive for CFLs, nice work bro!!!
Fire OG Clone and PLP F2s....


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2012)

Man I dont pull that per plant indoors with a 1000 watter!! I gotta go back to school and learn how to grow!! Those look awesome as well!
I cant give rep since the thing is gone, but I will if it comes back.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 23, 2012)

chb, you ever grow any Hazeman Seeds before? I am eyeing the Triple XXX (White x Aloha White Widow)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2012)

good morning tryna, i hope your doing well today and your garden is producing some more mean green buds. 

what ever happened to the little birdies? 

have a nice day

Amber


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 24, 2012)

finally flew the coop? lol a month ago. they were there, chirpin and shit. and now they are gon. Gladly last week another nest was built i think it's a different type of bird, only two eggs last i looked. My mailman don't mind at all, lol he tried to stivk the mail in and got spooked by her and he put up a sign for other mailmen as i took mine down. i'm orfering a new cam today so i can flood the thread with pics soon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2012)

lol, thats so awesome. its like you have a birdie waiting list for you mailbox! thats crazykool . I wonder what it is about your mailbox that they are so attracted too? How are you ever going to get your mail? lol. What kinda camera did you order? very exciting. I will look forward to some mouth watering pictures soon. take care dog.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 24, 2012)

Yea, i think the last clutch of eggs(if thats what you call 'em) let the word out. And i ordered another Canon, i did like my last one. i wanted a point-n shoot because the only thing i use it for is my girls, and very rarely for anything else. It is a Canon elph 500HS which should be a little better than the canon sd780elph that i had.


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2012)

My neighbor found 13 eggs in an outdoor plant in a 20- gallon pot. There were 7 baby birds tweeting yday, but they are all gone today. I hope the neighborhood cats didnt get em.....!


----------



## I85BLAX (May 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> jesus you'd be lucky to sell that same exact bud for 150 an oz on the west coast bro.......


not every where! not even in most places! 150 isn't the going rate for grade A indoor bud for a single zip!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea, i think the last clutch of eggs(if thats what you call 'em) let the word out. And i ordered another Canon, i did like my last one. i wanted a point-n shoot because the only thing i use it for is my girls, and very rarely for anything else. It is a Canon elph 500HS which should be a little better than the canon sd780elph that i had.


I got a elph 100 HS and I love it, the picture quality is amazing!!!


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2012)

I have a Sony DSC-W55 and it is pretty shitty for a 7.2 mp camera honestly. I bought it used a few yrs ago for $50. It was a good deal at the time, but now I want a good camera.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 24, 2012)

My stank ape is 4.5 weeks into flower, and she is showing quite a few amber trichs already... what gives?


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2012)

Thats weird BC. My Urkle has some orange hairs at around 4 weeks as well.


Looking at pics says that the pistils are still immature, but the ambers...?


----------



## I85BLAX (May 24, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> My stank ape is 4.5 weeks into flower, and she is showing quite a few amber trichs already... what gives?
> 
> View attachment 2182528View attachment 2182529View attachment 2182531


I just had a Fruity Chronic Juice


----------



## billcollector99 (May 24, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I just had a Fruity Chronic Juice


How long did you flower her for?

Chronic x white widow huh.

What is in chronic i wonder

nvm i found it, lol

*Chronic** »»» *​Northern Light* x {*​Skunk* x *​Northern Light*} x *​AK47

some heavy hitters in there, and some old school classics.

How was the smoke?


----------



## I85BLAX (May 24, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> How long did you flower her for?
> 
> Chronic x white widow huh.
> 
> ...


58 days from flip
Fucking Awesome! I was shocked since it was a freebie from attitude.


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2012)

It wasnt till recently that I learned that Chronic was a strain and not an adjective....


----------



## Lady.J (May 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> It wasnt till recently that I learned that Chronic was a strain and not an adjective....


Same! Always thought it meant that the trees were some loud


----------



## Barrelhse (May 24, 2012)

Kandy Kush- mini report.
[Freebie] Kandy Kush fem.- OG Kush x Trainwreck (they're free again in June at Attitude)
Easy grow and an above average yield of great smoke. Uncured but slow dried it tastes sweet and smooth with a nice lemon aftertaste. Not too heavy, just sweet light lemon. Stone is a mix of body and head, too much can make you sleepy but otherwise feels good physically. 
I took the top at 9 weeks and the rest just past 10. It seems to taste more if it's a little early. 
I grew it untopped, good sized plant but not a light-scraper. Lots of branching that bent down from the weight. The buds were dense, but the popcorn was fluffy. It would do better if the lower stuff was taken off early, IMO.
All in all a good strain that I would recommend


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 24, 2012)

i grew chronic once, but didn't get to finish the grow. It was definitely going to be one of my bigger girls. might some pics of some of my girls 2moro


----------



## genetic420 (May 24, 2012)

Barrelhse said:


> Kandy Kush- mini report.
> [Freebie] Kandy Kush fem.- OG Kush x Trainwreck (they're free again in June at Attitude)
> Easy grow and an above average yield of great smoke. Uncured but slow dried it tastes sweet and smooth with a nice lemon aftertaste. Not too heavy, just sweet light lemon. Stone is a mix of body and head, too much can make you sleepy but otherwise feels good physically.
> I took the top at 9 weeks and the rest just past 10. It seems to taste more if it's a little early.
> ...



Sweet mini report, can't wait to do my own. I have 3 kandy kushs right now in their third week of flowering, I will post some pics soon.


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2012)

Thanx for the report..Never tried the candy Kush, but have been curious.


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2012)

Chronic became popular as a commercial strain as it was better than big bud in taste and quality, or so I have read


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2012)

I played with chronic once still got some croses of it to grow out lol. chronic cheese anyone?


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2012)

mr west said:


> I played with chronic once still got some croses of it to grow out lol. chronic cheese anyone?


We have all prolly had chronic in the us at least. I cant say I know it when I see smell or smoke it though. I would like to grow it though, and with cheese would be twice as nice.


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2012)

It wasnt the sensi chronic but chronic bud from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/chronic-seeds.html. Had one go purple/blue lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 25, 2012)

mr west said:


> It wasnt the sensi chronic but chronic bud from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/chronic-seeds.html. Had one go purple/blue lol


puRple pRon is so lovely....


----------



## mad dog bark (May 25, 2012)

talking chronic i have some cronic crosses am planning running next go.
gotta love lil bit chronic. makes nice change i find and if grown well it has a hell off a kick to it


----------



## Theowl (May 25, 2012)

I've always liked cheese. It's great on a sandwich, or shredded in a salad, or on a breakfast taco!!

Sorry guess I'm getting hungry...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 25, 2012)

Bare with me, new camera coming soon. 

Blue Cheese x Lush






Bubba Kush x Master Kush






60's Kush(Corleone Kush x Lush)






Dog #1






Dog #2






Dog #3 and she is the keeper i will be cloning her later on. 






Powerkush x Lush






Bubba Kush x Master Kush #2






Grape Kush, i also have two males so i may make f2's. these girls were funky and spacey. 






Seedlings






Clones






Potential mothers recovering from being topped. 






This has been a common problem with me and reusing soil, this is the second time this go 'round i have had a random seedling come up after a plant is way older. makes me wonder how the seed stayed ungermerd for so long. 
Here is a small un-named specimen that decided to show it's head today inside of a pot that has been inhabited for over 2 months about now, pretty weird. 






The one i found earlier i have no problem taking it in as it's obviously some nice indica.( i know my seed stock and what ive been popping hopefully i can figure it out.)


----------



## bassman999 (May 25, 2012)

forecast says it might rain today/night. I am worried about my outside girls as they are in week 3-4 flower right now


----------



## bassman999 (May 25, 2012)

Damn Tryna thats a hell of an update! Everything looks great.
Dog #1 looks super stretchy, I really like the lil Bubba x Master...shes so cute!


----------



## chb444220 (May 25, 2012)

thanks for the comments guys. yeaa i miss my CFL grows. =( always pulled nice yields with them.ughhhh ive been pukin my brains out for the last 24 hours... idk wat the fuck i got or ate.. but i havent puked that long/so much in a longgggg timeee. think its over tho... thank god! nice collection of pics T.. damn... you got quite a variety goin. =) by blue dream should be comin down in a week or 2. cant wait! the cheese should be done in a few days as well. =)

i grew Chronic once before as well. shit was a BEAST!!! deff yielded sum giant ass buds... forearm sized buds. lol. wish i kept a clone of it. =(

and bassman.. just go out and shake the hell outta the plants after the rain. they should be fine. =)

im a lil bummed out.. my Purple Pineapple (Blackwater x pineapple express) looks like it may end up being a male... =( damnit! looked to be growing so good too!! i have a smaller one.. hopin that ones a female.


----------



## bassman999 (May 25, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> thanks for the comments guys. yeaa i miss my CFL grows. =( always pulled nice yields with them.ughhhh ive been pukin my brains out for the last 24 hours... idk wat the fuck i got or ate.. but i havent puked that long/so much in a longgggg timeee. think its over tho... thank god! nice collection of pics T.. damn... you got quite a variety goin. =) by blue dream should be comin down in a week or 2. cant wait! the cheese should be done in a few days as well. =)
> 
> i grew Chronic once before as well. shit was a BEAST!!! deff yielded sum giant ass buds... forearm sized buds. lol. wish i kept a clone of it. =(
> 
> ...


Thanx bro, overly worried prolly. I am a worrier at times. I opened the roof for them to enjoy the sun 

Sorry to hear about the BW x PE being prolly a male. Is the structure telling you male, or genitalia?


----------



## chb444220 (May 25, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx bro, overly worried prolly. I am a worrier at times. I opened the roof for them to enjoy the sun
> 
> Sorry to hear about the BW x PE being prolly a male. Is the structure telling you male, or genitalia?


the pre flower. theres only 1 showing... but deff lookin lice its gonna be a ball. =( might even keep it in a seperate box and collect sum pollen... the structure is great!! 

and na im a worrier at times too. but i ko if u give it a good shake it should be fine. =)


----------



## hardknox72 (May 25, 2012)

yeh i live on the OR coast, rain can be a pain in the ass! just shake em like chb said. 
@ tryna : plants lookin B.A. I love me some BleuberryXcheese doin a scrog of it right now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 25, 2012)

Hey T how's it going

Just a little update....the 6 BC x Lush get their first nights sleep tonight, tomorrow will be day 1 flower for them. What are they around a 9 week + - finisher? They are all looking real healthy I'll try and get pics this weekend. Pretty fair veg time around 7 wks maybe and all double topped should be a good amount of bud from them in a couple of months. There is a shorter pheno does that sound right,,,half of mine are the shorter ones.

Later man have a good weekend


----------



## poplars (May 25, 2012)

anyone got some chitowns sk action going on heheheheeh


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 25, 2012)

Hey pops what happening.

Your DOG beans are set aside mang I think there are around 12 -15 that came from that plant. T should have my email addy, hit me up


----------



## Lady.J (May 25, 2012)

Thought I'd post a lil update...Seedsman Original Skunk#1 (Day 28 from seed) on the left, and Reserva Privada Sour Kush (Day 27 from seed) on the right:


----------



## I85BLAX (May 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Bare with me, new camera coming soon.
> 
> Blue Cheese x Lush
> 
> ...


thats ironic about the seedling popping up!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> My stank ape is 4.5 weeks into flower, and she is showing quite a few amber trichs already... what gives?
> 
> View attachment 2182528View attachment 2182529View attachment 2182531


Turns out the amber trichs are actually Purple


----------



## DST (May 27, 2012)

Hey T, I often have unknown little Yins pop up in my compost as well. And that has been with them sitting in there all winter. It's just nature doing it's thing. Just because we plant a seed it may not be the right time for the seed to pop up. This I guess is due to like envrinmental factors, amount of moisture, light, temperature, etc. A lot of flowers for example you need to sow the bulbs quite a way before they actually start doing anything. I love it when that happens. I think you should try and get it out of there and grow it. It has got to have some nice strength to it no matter what. Nice keeper DOG btw!
Peace, DST


----------



## Theowl (May 27, 2012)

^^ yup yup! 

In nature, imagine all the seeds that come off all the different plants in such abundance. 
They do that so some will sprout the next season, with assurances that if there's a drought or flood that year there will be some progeny to continue its species. (even if it takes ten years to come back to the sprouting zone)

If they all sprouted out in the very next season, they'd NEVER get rid of all the weed growing!


----------



## chb444220 (May 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Turns out the amber trichs are actually Purple


ahhhhh even better. purple trichs are better then amber. =D at this stage anywayz. lol. pretty cool looking man! its awesome that u actually got it to show up on camera too. =) i wonder wat color the purple trich heads will be once they mature? amberish purple


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 27, 2012)

Hey what's going on T.

How do you pick a mother without running the plants through at least one generation (I'm refering to the 3 DOGs you have going that came from me). None of them look like the 5 leaf sour diesel pheno the seeds came from though # 1 looks to be the closest representation.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Damn Tryna thats a hell of an update! Everything looks great.
> Dog #1 looks super stretchy, I really like the lil Bubba x Master...shes so cute!


Thanks man, she's starting to frost up now. 


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T how's it going
> 
> Just a little update....the 6 BC x Lush get their first nights sleep tonight, tomorrow will be day 1 flower for them. What are they around a 9 week + - finisher? They are all looking real healthy I'll try and get pics this weekend. Pretty fair veg time around 7 wks maybe and all double topped should be a good amount of bud from them in a couple of months. There is a shorter pheno does that sound right,,,half of mine are the shorter ones.
> 
> Later man have a good weekend


Thanks for the update, i think the bc pushed the flower times up like a week from lush, so i would say no more than 9.5 weeks. and even still. there may be white hairs if you get a foxtailer'r. I would say they are mostly shorter pheno's. Both parent's were short and squat, where lush would be the stretcher, blue cheese wil eventually put a stop to that. None of the one's i have grown have been super stretchy. they yield well as well. Lol, i forgot you got the Original BC X Lushes man you got some killer's come flower time



poplars said:


> anyone got some chitowns sk action going on heheheheeh


Seems like last night both my SK's in veg showed fem.



Lady.J said:


> Thought I'd post a lil update...Seedsman Original Skunk#1 (Day 28 from seed) on the left, and Reserva Privada Sour Kush (Day 27 from seed) on the right:


 Lookin bout as good as the grower, Lol wish i could say the same but they don't breed plant's that look this good, haha 



I85BLAX said:


> thats ironic about the seedling popping up!


 Very ironic. i killed it after i saw how far down it was to the rooths, i couldnt think of where i wanted to put it. lol space issues until next month or so. 



billcollector99 said:


> Turns out the amber trichs are actually Purple


Thts special bill. is that the same strain with the purple trich's as before ?



DST said:


> Hey T, I often have unknown little Yins pop up in my compost as well. And that has been with them sitting in there all winter. It's just nature doing it's thing. Just because we plant a seed it may not be the right time for the seed to pop up. This I guess is due to like envrinmental factors, amount of moisture, light, temperature, etc. A lot of flowers for example you need to sow the bulbs quite a way before they actually start doing anything. I love it when that happens. I think you should try and get it out of there and grow it. It has got to have some nice strength to it no matter what. Nice keeper DOG btw!
> Peace, DST


Thx, D i killed it before i read the reply. i got bored yesterday then got lazy and didnt wanna make space n pot her up. 


Theowl said:


> ^^ yup yup!
> 
> In nature, imagine all the seeds that come off all the different plants in such abundance.
> They do that so some will sprout the next season, with assurances that if there's a drought or flood that year there will be some progeny to continue its species. (even if it takes ten years to come back to the sprouting zone)
> ...


this was my theory



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey what's going on T.
> 
> How do you pick a mother without running the plants through at least one generation (I'm refering to the 3 DOGs you have going that came from me). None of them look like the 5 leaf sour diesel pheno the seeds came from though # 1 looks to be the closest representation.


This is only happening with the dog, i actually have 4 plants, which are seeming to be either 3 or 4 pheno's. Which is weird for a fem but the one i said will be a keeper, will actually go with the "potential": mothers. the dog i have in veg is extra funky, even more-so than that pheno, also looks a bit different. i won't really have my "Keepers" for a while. I have two Sour Kush's that are looking to be fem, 3 Lush's also looking to be fem right now. and the Dog. ive alrady got clones of em so i may run em here. Or at my friends house who's growing now. that way i can choose from them . With the dog's being that i have smoked her. i have a distinct smell in my memory from my last run that hit with the smoke so well, and that is the one i cloned from flower. the other in veg is way stinkerier, definitely chem/fuelly og smells in there. i know i'll find my pheno. The Sk's as far as i've seen over the years. there is no wrong pheno. there are only 3 pheno's i believe. a Sour D, and two Bubba's one being purple. and the lush. it wont actually be a mom, unless i see it to be. i wnt breed her any fu.rther unless i feel like its a girl i gotta have. They are really nice @ f4.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Blue Cheese x Lush #3 Frosty sweet pheno, better yielder than the other two i have going. topped up high and it responded great
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Blue cheese x Lush
> i have broken them down into three pheno's. but of course i won't know for shizzle til the light switches on em.
> 
> 
> ...






*
*
*Just a few of the note i have here on riu. maybe these can help you a small bit hc, these are from the same batch you got.*


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

Yo T, the last plant I had Purple trichs on was the Magic Monkey, which is a relative i guess you could say to the Stank Ape, as they both have Gorilla Grape in them..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

Cool man, must be a trait of the GG. Other than that. How things looking
?


----------



## chb444220 (May 27, 2012)

wish my GG had purple trichs... =( mine didnt have any.. but it sure did pack a hell of a punch... very very potent. and frosty as fuck too. just wasnt a big yielder. i wanna grow it out again soon tho.


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

Purple trichs FTW!!

Speaking of unexpected plants, I have 18 lil tomato plants that came from tomatoes that fell on the ground last year. I dug them up and potted them all.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

Lookin allright i guess.

waiting on some cuts from a friend Early Jack (Early Skunk x Jack Herer) so i can get my veg on, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

shit thats the bizness. i took all these clones to sex em, and befire they even root the veg's are showing sex. So im giving away these clones to my homeboys. i have no veg space.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

I would take em off your hands if i was closer, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

Tryna I am sure yer friends are gonna be happy.
Early Jack sounds interesting. Jack was the 1st sativa I liked. Made me feel very happy and not paranoid.


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I would take em off your hands if i was closer, lol.


yeah me 2 man


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Tryna I am sure yer friends are gonna be happy.
> Early Jack sounds interesting. Jack was the 1st sativa I liked. Made me feel very happy and not paranoid.


Im sure you remember pics from around xmas time. She had a nickname "sasha"


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

I was gonna say I havent smoked any kind of skunk since 95, but I take that back I grew a Hindu Skunk about 18 mos ago. I cant remember the smoke though. I was really into the Mango and Bubba then though.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I was gonna say I havent smoked any kind of skunk since 95, but I take that back I grew a Hindu Skunk about 18 mos ago. I cant remember the smoke though. I was really into the Mango and Bubba then though.


I love me some skunk, and stuff crossed with it!!

The smells you get are putrid and intoxicating at the same time.

Same goes for the Sour strains, the ones that smell like you just walked into a gas station!!


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

My Querkle has an urkle smell in the background, but there is an indescribable strong smell over it that is too strong, yet I keep putting my nose to it and smelling it anyway lol.

My Hindu Skunk didnt really have a skunk smell though. Smelled like Hindu Kush


----------



## chb444220 (May 27, 2012)

have you guys growin super skunk? that was a great strain. fast finisher. great high. great yielder. got mine from nirvana. think i posted pics of them here a few pages back with all my cfl grown plants. had a very unique/musky taste almost. hard to describe.

i also grew sum jack herrer a while bak.. got a clone from a friend... it took forever to root.. i almost tossed it a fwe times. i got it as a clone.. and it sat in the veg box for over a month and barely grew... and eventually i saw a little new growth.. soo i just tossed it in the flower room to see if it would survive. and just to clear up room in my garden... and awww man... thing was fuckin phenomenal!! sooo pissed i didnt keep a clone. i didnt have much expectations from it due to its growth pattern.. but that shit surprised me big time!! it was awesome! soaring high.. *sigh...* wish i could land another clone of that.... =(


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;_KkSIaYE7sM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KkSIaYE7sM[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;Rm3zvc7YrUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm3zvc7YrUY[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

Some young bud porn. I'm hoping now that i'm organic i can get as frosty as usual. 
Bubba Kush x Master Kush






Blue cheese x lush BX1






Dog(potential keeper) 






Other Dogs











60's Kush =Corleone Kush x Lush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> [video=youtube;_KkSIaYE7sM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KkSIaYE7sM[/video]


 I love this here, my lady love that shit too. bump it atleast 1nce a day in the car.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 27, 2012)

Hey that's cool you have a selection of phenos from the dog man lol. Thanks a bunch for the bc lush pics I'm way stoked for these babies.....very very healthy, the other day I checked my cuttings to see if they were pushing any roots out of the plugs yet and was real suprised when there was roots everywhere on every one. Got several cuttings from ea plant.

Your bubbamaster in the pic above looks like the one I think will be better. My pheno 1 has little smell and no taste really but pheno 2 smells dank as shit even though bag appeal on number 1 is insane with big hard frosty buds.

Really busy this weekend brotha, got a double harvest, Annes Cindy closet and a run from under the 1k and still have to take care of all the other plants lol. Mixing the bubbamaster 1 with some Grape Apollo that dizzle created to give it flavor. Nice potent mix later man!


----------



## poplars (May 27, 2012)

so 3 out of the 4 pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og that whyte sent me are female. I'm stoked . very good ratio indeed.

shits been busy here, I've been taking a month off cannabis to re-establish a more reasonable usage in my life and sort my shit out (I'm on day 6. ) not going to blaze again until day 33 . 

I need to take pics, I fed 3 days ago, they're kickin ass, the sun is finally out and strong as it needs to be. will probably take pics in a few days.

cheers.


----------



## poplars (May 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey what's going on T.
> 
> How do you pick a mother without running the plants through at least one generation (I'm refering to the 3 DOGs you have going that came from me). None of them look like the 5 leaf sour diesel pheno the seeds came from though # 1 looks to be the closest representation.



what I do is, pick a good male, pollinate one branch of each seedling female, run them through. test the bud, whichever one you like the most grow those seeds.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey that's cool you have a selection of phenos from the dog man lol. Thanks a bunch for the bc lush pics I'm way stoked for these babies.....very very healthy, the other day I checked my cuttings to see if they were pushing any roots out of the plugs yet and was real suprised when there was roots everywhere on every one. Got several cuttings from ea plant.
> 
> Your bubbamaster in the pic above looks like the one I think will be better. My pheno 1 has little smell and no taste really but pheno 2 smells dank as shit even though bag appeal on number 1 is insane with big hard frosty buds.
> 
> Really busy this weekend brotha, got a double harvest, Annes Cindy closet and a run from under the 1k and still have to take care of all the other plants lol. Mixing the bubbamaster 1 with some Grape Apollo that dizzle created to give it flavor. Nice potent mix later man!


thats wassup hc they are vigorous lil ones. they will continue to impress. I've always gotten different pheno's from the dog, like i say.. it's weird. the bubbamaster in the pic has no smell at all, which isn't a bad sign after growing lush for so long. Glad you got a double harvest. can't wait til i say the same man, have a good one bruh.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> so 3 out of the 4 pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og that whyte sent me are female. I'm stoked . very good ratio indeed.
> 
> shits been busy here, I've been taking a month off cannabis to re-establish a more reasonable usage in my life and sort my shit out (I'm on day 6. ) not going to blaze again until day 33 .
> 
> ...


yea man. get some pics up. I been on and off smoking since my last harvest. The longest i have gone is 6 days i believe. i got faith in you and hopefully something comes of your decision.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

Getting another Hawaiin Cougar clone today. Stoked

For sure female, and she is looking very much like a nice Sativa!!

Edit: Here is the mom its coming from


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

Good for you man, she looks very sativa, lol the exo dreamtime was a long ride. I can only think of how long for that. ! i think i mentioned that i think all of my veg plants may be girls, that would be awesome. Wish i could get some of my extra clones out that way. mostlu Lush n Sour Kush's. i might throw in a sk clonne in 12/12 so i can take out the grape kush til i can get a cut. idk yet though.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

I shoulda named the GK "Blueberry Kush" lol cause of the monster colas she grows are so remniscent of blueberry


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Good for you man, she looks very sativa, lol the exo dreamtime was a long ride. I can only think of how long for that. ! i think i mentioned that i think all of my veg plants may be girls, that would be awesome. Wish i could get some of my extra clones out that way. mostlu Lush n Sour Kush's. i might throw in a sk clonne in 12/12 so i can take out the grape kush til i can get a cut. idk yet though.


The Cougar's ranged from 7-9 weeks, and the Hawaii 5-0 clone BKB dusted went around 11 weeks...

So Im thinking 10-11 weeks on this one..

Oh what I would do with some Sourkush 

Do any of them get that rotten diesel smell? Like a can of gear oil?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

IO'm not sure how they smell post-harvest. But i have been hearing of funk for a long time. these i have don't have much of a veg smell. but i'm hoping for Sour diesel fem, and a Bubba Fem(remember the bubba is a Pre-98 gifted from BOG and the sour diesel an ibl, both from 2001)


----------



## poplars (May 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea man. get some pics up. I been on and off smoking since my last harvest. The longest i have gone is 6 days i believe. i got faith in you and hopefully something comes of your decision.


yeah I will tomorrow man. 

and shit man today was day 6. and shit plenty is already coming of this decision, my head feels clearer than it has in years, I actually feel like I have shit /sorted out/ in my head for once. when I do blaze again after 30somethin days, I"m gonna really be able to truly relax . . . knowing I got my shit together before I finally relax and get stoned.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Getting another Hawaiin Cougar clone today. Stoked
> 
> For sure female, and she is looking very much like a nice Sativa!!
> 
> Edit: Here is the mom its coming from


What is all that stuff on her leaves??? T, I am flowering some Early Jack x Gorilla Grapes aka Skunky Monkey. I also am vegging a Early Jack.

FM


----------



## Theowl (May 28, 2012)

Looks like water damage? Like from a sprayer.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2012)

Thrip damage looks kind of like that.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

Sulfur residue..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 28, 2012)

Kinda looks like some sort of residue. 
Also just confirmed that both of my Sour Kush's are female. Very happy about that. Looking like i may have 1 male Lush too. Now i'm ready to get these clones completely rooted so i can give em away. and get my mothers started training.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

And thrip damage as well, lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Hawaiian Cougar Kush Veg outside.



Peace

FM


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Kinda looks like some sort of residue.
> Also just confirmed that both of my Sour Kush's are female. Very happy about that. Looking like i may have 1 male Lush too. Now i'm ready to get these clones completely rooted so i can give em away. and get my mothers started training.



sweet hope you got that killer bubba pheno... I have 5 female sk's outside. looks like 3 different phenos. I know for sure one of them is gonna be that killler creeper bubba pheno. 

and honestly, I'm not expecting anything else in teh garden to come close in potency. no offense to anything else. but I've tried some of the best bud in california and sour kush topped it by a vast amount. we'll see though.

here's the super killler creeper pheno in veg... (this was when I was still growing with chemicals so it's not as lush as the organic counterpart will be , but use this as a reference point.)



and finished bud basically:


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> sweet hope you got that killer bubba pheno... I have 5 female sk's outside. looks like 3 different phenos. I know for sure one of them is gonna be that killler creeper bubba pheno.
> 
> and honestly, I'm not expecting anything else in teh garden to come close in potency. no offense to anything else. but I've tried some of the best bud in california and sour kush topped it by a vast amount. we'll see though.


Haha, for sure you will have a fantastic selection. You should really get @ hc about them dogs, then you will be confused trying to figure out which dank indica to smoke. How is the flavor on sourkush, and the smell? i'm getting a slight citrus cent, more on the lemon side.with one pheno showcasing a slight funk to her.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> sweet hope you got that killer bubba pheno... I have 5 female sk's outside. looks like 3 different phenos. I know for sure one of them is gonna be that killler creeper bubba pheno.
> 
> and honestly, I'm not expecting anything else in teh garden to come close in potency. no offense to anything else. but I've tried some of the best bud in california and sour kush topped it by a vast amount. we'll see though.
> 
> ...


Hmmm your ground looks very hard, except for where the plant is. I have the same kind of ground in my yard (feels like the desert where I live) is it wise to put in the ground with such hard soil thats like rocks? Also if I put my plant in ground will it grow at insane rates? I am trying to do a Outdoor grow.


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2012)

she got some kush in her.......not much,but it in their.










49 days 12/12


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hmmm your ground looks very hard, except for where the plant is. I have the same kind of ground in my yard (feels like the desert where I live) is it wise to put in the ground with such hard soil thats like rocks? Also if I put my plant in ground will it grow at insane rates? I am trying to do a Outdoor grow.


Good observation. My man pops is up in the cali desert. and his prepping for soil every year has been getting better. His holes this year were huge n he even added more soil on top. but i'll let him explain.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Maybe we might be in the same spot....thats was the 1st thing I noticed after looking at the gorgeous plant!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

Nah he is quite a few hours north of you brutha..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 28, 2012)

genuity said:


> she got some kush in her.......not much,but it in their.
> 
> 
> 49 days 12/12


I have always been a fan of the cesspool, everytime you post a pic. she is beautiful and i can really see the Headband in her, but that SD must put some Kick in the head dept. How's she smoking for ya? You did a hell of a job with her.


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Haha, for sure you will have a fantastic selection. You should really get @ hc about them dogs, then you will be confused trying to figure out which dank indica to smoke. How is the flavor on sourkush, and the smell? i'm getting a slight citrus cent, more on the lemon side.with one pheno showcasing a slight funk to her.


I'm good man, it seems like all hype anyways. you guys can try sour kush and let me know if it's better than dog or not. there's so many bs strains rollin around people think are the dankest I"m kinda sick of all the stupid hype.

sour kush has no bullshit hype, if you get the right pheno it will lkick your ass harder than anything you've ever smoked.

you're gonna want to pay attention to the phenos with the FUNK.. the sour piney skunk funk, that's the strongest pheno. anything carrying over fruity or citrus scents will be on the diesel side of things and I wouldn't judge sour kush based upon those phenos, but the sour piney skunk funk type phenos.


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I have always been a fan of the cesspool, everytime you post a pic. she is beautiful and i can really see the Headband in her, but that SD must put some Kick in the head dept. How's she smoking for ya? You did a hell of a job with her.


thank you,
well most of the ones i have grown out,i have takeing them down around the 60-63 day mark,and i know that they need to go another 10-15 days.
but the smoke for me at 8 weeks or so,is smooth,with a more head high,and sweet taste/mint/menthol smells in 12/12.
this one plant,im letting go for full 10 weeks,she looks done at 8 weeks,but she is not....IMO.
i still have yet to do a full grow with her,as in vegging her for 8 weeks,in a 10gal pot,one day tho.


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hmmm your ground looks very hard, except for where the plant is. I have the same kind of ground in my yard (feels like the desert where I live) is it wise to put in the ground with such hard soil thats like rocks? Also if I put my plant in ground will it grow at insane rates? I am trying to do a Outdoor grow.


yes, you must dig hole sand / or a bed. above ground potted plants don't perform even half as well as the ones in the ground.

I'm in siskiyou county, if you're in this county then you're probably very close to me. if not you're probably very far away and in a very different place.

I dig out the holes as deep as I could get them (about 3.5 feet deep) then the next year I dug them deeper as well as digiging out a huge square bed. but then I realized the next year the bed wasn't distributing the roots good enough.

so I scraped up the extra dirt into mounds, as such.

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/e512afac.jpg



if your ground is too hard to dig into easily, dig as much as you can with a pickaxe or whatever you can use, then fill it with water, come back when the water has absorbed, dig as much as you can, repeat.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

If you dont mind me asking, did you train your plant a lot to keep it short? I am scared that if I put my plant in the ground it will get super high


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2012)

I think that is a trait of the SOurkush he has, short stocky veg growth with little to no stretch, if i am not mistaken...


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hmmm your ground looks very hard, except for where the plant is. I have the same kind of ground in my yard (feels like the desert where I live) is it wise to put in the ground with such hard soil thats like rocks? Also if I put my plant in ground will it grow at insane rates? I am trying to do a Outdoor grow.


My ground is like clay mostly. I was going to plant there is holes fi8lled with good soil, but I hit cement a 22" for some reason everywhere I dud so I ended up in containers. Besides the holes will not drain for like 2 weeks!


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> If you dont mind me asking, did you train your plant a lot to keep it short? I am scared that if I put my plant in the ground it will get super high


I hope I get super high from putting plants in the ground!!


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I think that is a trait of the SOurkush he has, short stocky veg growth with little to no stretch, if i am not mistaken...



prettymuch, the diesel pheno stretches a bit more but it probably wont get taller than 5 feet within the deepest soil.


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> If you dont mind me asking, did you train your plant a lot to keep it short? I am scared that if I put my plant in the ground it will get super high


yeah don't start a tall growing strain outdoors too soon if you're worried about it getting too tall.

if you're that worried low stress training works wonders outdoors.


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2012)

you all having an epic memorial day or what???? much respect to the VETS on this site!!!


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> you all having an epic memorial day or what???? much respect to the VETS on this site!!!


Could have done without the hurricane...but then again I got tons of rain water for the girls


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2012)

oh fuck... glad we dont' get those here in cali... that would suck ass.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 28, 2012)

Yea i had an alright day, a little rain. Ate a little food. Now i'm bout to roll up and smoke. Have a good one.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> you all having an epic memorial day or what???? much respect to the VETS on this site!!!


Thank You, I served 20 years and retired!!! I am proud!

Peace and bring home our brothers and sisters!!!

FM


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thank You, I served 20 years and retired!!! I am proud!
> 
> Peace and bring home our brothers and sisters!!!
> 
> FM



wow that's hardcore bro much respect thank you for serving.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 28, 2012)

Fire OG enjoying el sol!!!



PLP F2s


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

and just as a lil backstory... one of my best friends... my hippie buddy who I consider the father I never had. he's a 60 year old vietnam vet. 

I feel like you have to be good friends with a vet to truly have even a GLIMPSE of what people have gone through to keep us safe...


I never understood how big of a sacrifice it was until I became great friends with him.. and all I can do is try to share my insight with those of you who don't have a friend who is a veteran..

its something that you cannot respect them enough for, you cannot ever forget, but you cannot smother them with it either... it's just a subtle respect that is never left or lost... its everlasting.

so this will pretty much be one of the last thoughts I have before I go to bed. and I feel it is fitting for memorial day, that I truly feel that these past few years have taught me to understand the GLIMPSE of what you vets have gone through. and I cannot thank you all enough, no matter what we think of the war, you cannot respect a veteran enough. 


good night everyone.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 29, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hmmm your ground looks very hard, except for where the plant is. I have the same kind of ground in my yard (feels like the desert where I live) is it wise to put in the ground with such hard soil thats like rocks? Also if I put my plant in ground will it grow at insane rates? I am trying to do a Outdoor grow.


What's going on man! 

I don't grow outdoors anymore but here's another tip or two for you regarding your soil/clay,,,,,after you dig your hole (make it huge) some drainage is going to help ie a layer of rocks gravel busted glass bones of your worst enemy you know shit like that. Its basically like having a a huge in-ground container lol. Also build your self up a little wall around the circumrence of your plant with twigs and shit, that will be your first line of defense against the slugs and such.

Yo pops thinking you need to have a smoke and chill a bit about the dog and your sour kush. Haha can't believe I'm defending dst's product but hey, your the one who is calling it hype

Puff puff pass >>>>>>P10 anyone ; !)>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My ground is like clay mostly. I was going to plant there is holes fi8lled with good soil, but I hit cement a 22" for some reason everywhere I dud so I ended up in containers. Besides the holes will not drain for like 2 weeks!


Prolly hitting the roof of an old underground city haha. That shit is happening all the time now. Underneath the saraha desert for example they are finding ancient civilazations that predate the oldest known civilizations by 14,000 yrs and look like middle earth of Tolkiens trilogy when unearthed.

I eat that stuff right up I think it's so cool!


----------



## Theowl (May 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Prolly hitting the roof of an old underground city haha. That shit is happening all the time now. Underneath the saraha desert for example they are finding ancient civilazations that predate the oldest known civilizations by 14,000 yrs and look like middle earth of Tolkiens trilogy when unearthed.
> 
> I eat that stuff right up I think it's so cool!



Hell yeah, all stories had true origins at some point!


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on man!
> 
> I don't grow outdoors anymore but here's another tip or two for you regarding your soil/clay,,,,,after you dig your hole (make it huge) some drainage is going to help ie a layer of rocks gravel busted glass bones of your worst enemy you know shit like that. Its basically like having a a huge in-ground container lol. Also build your self up a little wall around the circumrence of your plant with twigs and shit, that will be your first line of defense against the slugs and such.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty much saying everything is hype compared to sour kush. its cool though, you'll probably get it one day then you'll understand.


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

I mean if I were to hand pick who gets sour kush and who doesn't, I woulds be picking from this thread, because you guys actually appreciate true kush highs. 

but the usual protocal is, the people who hang out in the sk thread are the ones who are basically getting in 'line' to get beans.

and I don't see any good reason to break from that protocal, so if you want it better get in line


----------



## Lady.J (May 29, 2012)

Or just order it lol. I have some headband sour kush in the works:








There is two plants in there, but hard to tell. The kush is on the right, and seedsmand original skunk #1 is on the left.


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Or just order it lol. I have some headband sour kush in the works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to say but the sour kush you have is absolutely nothing like the one I speak of. you cannot buy seeds of this strain, you can only wait in line to be among the less than 8 people in the world who have it. 

if you really think something you're gonna get from a seed bank made of headband is gonna compete with this, you really have another thing commin' 

like I said, get in line.


----------



## Lady.J (May 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> sorry to say but the sour kush you have is absolutely nothing like the one I speak of. you cannot buy seeds of this strain, you can only wait in line to be among the less than 8 people in the world who have it.
> 
> if you really think something you're gonna get from a seed bank made of headband is gonna compete with this, you really have another thing commin'
> 
> like I said, get in line.


Mmmm, I'm guessing you're speaking of something along the lines of the Sour Kush that Tryna has his hands on? My apologies, thought you were just speaking of Sour Kush in general. I know the one I have isn't the best in the world lol, I am not that foolish


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Mmmm, I'm guessing you're speaking of something along the lines of the Sour Kush that Tryna has his hands on? My apologies, thought you were just speaking of Sour Kush in general. I know the one I have isn't the best in the world lol, I am not that foolish


yeah trynagrow some shit has been watching the sour kush thread for over 2 years so he was gifted with beans along with a few other people such as doctor greenhorn, whyteberrywidow, and a couple others.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2012)

damn they gettin bushy Lady J. I burnt a few of my ladies yesterday. My organic tea was too strong and i didn't cut it, atleast i know for next watering. Also, the Sour Kush you are growing is completely different than the one i have at the moment. Yours was first released as Reserva Privada Headband Around the same time or a little there after DNA came out with a strain called Sour Kush(it was Bubba Kush x Sour Diesel) here's a pic
she smelled like fish oil.








The sourkush i am growing and that we were discussing have the same genetics(bubba x Sour D) but the difference is that the Chitown Sour Kush was bred with very special genetics from two great breeaders(BOG & REZ) and i believe the bubba used were from BOG directly and it is pre-98. The reason i call your SK headband is to stop all confusion. Our guy had the sourkush name years before DNA and Reserva decided to use it.
DNA and Reserva are related so when DNA dropped the sourkush name. they just renamed the headband to sourkush because of the confusion with 707 headband. and now 818 headband(which is my sour og i am currently growing) so here is what you will have soon(every Sour Kush aka Headband came out like this) Every one had rock hard funky frosty nugs. This is the very last Headband(sour Kush) i grew out. Grew it in a party cup. i miss her but i have a dog that i can see HB all in her so i should be aiight. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> The last Headband. it was good while it lasted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah trynagrow some shit has been watching the sour kush thread for over 2 years so he was gifted with beans along with a few other people such as doctor greenhorn, whyteberrywidow, and a couple others.


Lol, yea over two years. And i remember when i first joined RIU Chi tried to sell me 10 beans for $100, Lol. Then i got the OK and was on a waiting list for the following years. But the thing is i wasn't waitin for SK. I fucks with Chi and he knows that. And you as well. and i believe you know that too.


----------



## Lady.J (May 29, 2012)

I can't lie it, it would be amazing to have such a rare strain...but I'll still enjoy the hell out of smoking my shitty Sour Kush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2012)

The headband Is a formidable opponent. Unlike my guy Pops i am not biased towards SK yet, because i have not grown or atleast smoked it yet that is why i made this thread personally. I just gotta see!. I'm very lucky to be the only guy in the world with Ludh,Dog and SOur Kush going. and if they all rival each other than i am happy as fuck cuz i know Lush and Dog are Dank on another level as well But that RP Headband, Along with this Dog Kush i have, were faves in my garden along w/ my lush by me and all the customers. It will get you were you want to go. If the SK can be wayy better than that it'll be like sippin' Codeine and popping OC's . I know one thing. I will have one of my frostiest room's as of yet.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2012)

Also in defense of the dog being just hype. for over two years i hjave been growing it. And many others Way before My buddy DST and his guys started there company Breeders Boutique. We were all raving about it and it's dankness for so long that it became a hyped strain. All of us growers that have a cut of dog as a keeper and that would do much to get it back if lost is not because of hype. Most of the dog growers i know grow it because it is dank and dont even grow "hyped" strains as most of them are older, im gonna say like 30-60 years old so its not the hype to them, its the smoke and it truly is narcotic as well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn they gettin bushy Lady J. I burnt a few of my ladies yesterday. My organic tea was too strong and i didn't cut it, atleast i know for next watering. Also, the Sour Kush you are growing is completely different than the one i have at the moment. Yours was first released as Reserva Privada Headband Around the same time or a little there after DNA came out with a strain called Sour Kush(it was Bubba Kush x Sour Diesel) here's a pic
> she smelled like fish oil.
> 
> 
> ...


bump.. cuz i double posted


----------



## Lady.J (May 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> The headband Is a formidable opponent. Unlike my guy Pops i am not biased towards SK yet, because i have not grown or atleast smoked it yet that is why i made this thread personally. I just gotta see!. I'm very lucky to be the only guy in the world with Ludh,Dog and SOur Kush going. and if they all rival each other than i am happy as fuck cuz i know Lush and Dog are Dank on another level as well But that RP Headband, Along with this Dog Kush i have, were faves in my garden along w/ my lush by me and all the customers. It will get you were you want to go. If the SK can be wayy better than that it'll be like sippin' Codeine and popping OC's . I know one thing. I will have one of my frostiest room's as of yet.


Ok, forgive me if I am a bit ignorant, but are the DNA strain and Reserva Privada strain significantly different from each other? I actually got lucky and received the Sour Kush from herbies as a free bean...originally ordered Seedsmans Original Skunk #1 (always wanted to smoke original strains) and Ceres Skunk. After seeing your dog kush, I am seriously interested in trying it out. Are those beans available to order, or are they rare as well? I can't wait for the smoke report on that Kush, I am curious to know how much better you think it is. I have tried a lot weed being that I lived only 4 hours from amsterdam, but sadly I can't remember many of the names of what I smoked. All of it was good to me lol. The ones that stick out in my mind as the most as incredible highs were Powerplant, Amnesia and some kind of mango haze. Oh, and I miss the hell out of Morrocan (sp) hash! Nothing hits me out of the bong like that stuff. Used to take me 15 minutes just to be able to speak after hitting it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2012)

Very different. what you have is og kush x sour diesel. the dna sourkush was Bubba kush x sourdiesel.
and the dog is available as a fem from breedersboutique.com and will soon be available in regulars.


----------



## Lady.J (May 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Very different. what you have is og kush x sour diesel. the dna sourkush was Bubba kush x sourdiesel.
> and the dog is available as a fem from breedersboutique.com and will soon be available in regulars.


Ok...I wonder which is the better smoke...can't help but lean toward the og and diesel. But maybe that's because it makes me feel better . Thanks for the info...I'm def going to try Dog at least once.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2012)

I'm assuming the better pheno's come from the og x sour D. Because the Bubba x Sour D was only a promo and got pulled from the market.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

Too bad we cant fast forward to your harvest T, id love all this controversy to be put to rest..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Too bad we cant fast forward to your harvest T, id love all this controversy to be put to rest..


Lol, i wish i could fast forward to my harvest for other reasons. but i doubt one mans opinion will change the masses. I just hope everything is up to my expectations.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

Yeah man. I know why you wanna chop.

Hows things going for you anyway?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

I can never get tired of looking at this


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2012)

me either man, beutiful pic. think it can make purple hash? Everything is good though hopefully i can still hit this 4th of july harvest date or atleast a week around it.


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm assuming the better pheno's come from the og x sour D. Because the Bubba x Sour D was only a promo and got pulled from the market.


this is so true,the grow i did with that headband from rp,was very nice,so much,i used it in my cesspool.


----------



## Lady.J (May 29, 2012)

genuity said:


> this is so true,the grow i did with that headband from rp,was very nice,so much,i used it in my cesspool.


Very nice, you guys give me cause for excitement! Hopefully my clones take. Wish I would have known more about growing before starting this grow. Next time will have a bubbleponics setup waiting for the clones!


----------



## skunkd0c (May 29, 2012)

biker kush karma genetics @ 5 weeks


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i wish i could fast forward to my harvest for other reasons. but i doubt one mans opinion will change the masses. I just hope everything is up to my expectations.


exactly that's qwhy I really stopped caring a long time ago. I've tried some of the best kushes in california but that doesn't matter.

even if you say it's the best out of all those you toke I bet they will still call bias of some sort... who knows how.'

uploading nw pics now, will be in the sk thread. I will supply a link.


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

new pics 

#14237


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Also in defense of the dog being just hype. for over two years i hjave been growing it. And many others Way before My buddy DST and his guys started there company Breeders Boutique. We were all raving about it and it's dankness for so long that it became a hyped strain. All of us growers that have a cut of dog as a keeper and that would do much to get it back if lost is not because of hype. Most of the dog growers i know grow it because it is dank and dont even grow "hyped" strains as most of them are older, im gonna say like 30-60 years old so its not the hype to them, its the smoke and it truly is narcotic as well.


all I can say is some of the stuff I've ran into in cali would probably end up on that killer stone list as well.

I'm just trying to say sk truly is something far beyond the norm, even the norm of DANK chronic stoney weed sk shines through. 

the whole reason I'm growing these OG kushes is to basically see if they were worth anything or not compared to sk. and pretty much there's only SO many sources for kush, after I try so many more I'm probably not gonna bother getting extra genetics because there's only SO many places you can get kush genetics from and at some point we're all trying relative shit.


----------



## bassman999 (May 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> I mean if I were to hand pick who gets sour kush and who doesn't, I woulds be picking from this thread, because you guys actually appreciate true kush highs.
> 
> but the usual protocal is, the people who hang out in the sk thread are the ones who are basically getting in 'line' to get beans.
> 
> and I don't see any good reason to break from that protocal, so if you want it better get in line


I have subbed the SK thread...I didnt even know of its existence till now!
There a few things in life worth waiting for and SK is def one of them!
I am gonna narrow down all my strains to a select few. I have been testing soo many kinds. I have like 8 purples now trying to find the ultimate single one to grow, I have gone through lots of kushes to find a select few (4or 5 prolly)to keep and am still trying to find a single sativa (maybe 2) to keep and stop having so many strains and get to make my grows simpler.


----------



## bassman999 (May 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> all I can say is some of the stuff I've ran into in cali would probably end up on that killer stone list as well.
> 
> I'm just trying to say sk truly is something far beyond the norm, even the norm of DANK chronic stoney weed sk shines through.
> 
> the whole reason I'm growing these OG kushes is to basically see if they were worth anything or not compared to sk. and pretty much there's only SO many sources for kush, after I try so many more I'm probably not gonna bother getting extra genetics because there's only SO many places you can get kush genetics from and at some point we're all trying relative shit.


I think Bubba Kush is the best kush that I have grown so far. I am sure lots of you will like a different kush as your favorite though.


----------



## Lady.J (May 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I think Bubba Kush is the best kush that I have grown so far. I am sure lots of you will like a different kush as your favorite though.



Yea? What makes you like Bubba over others? I haven't tried it yet personally but have been curious about it after seeing it in a few crosses


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

if you run into the right bubba kush it will be super killer stone... very strong lingering stoney high that doesn't want to go away at all. some phenos will be creeper too.

but commercial bubba kush I've seen flowing around cali has a pretty mid grade stone, nothing spectacular. gotta watch out for the serious bubba kushes not the commercial ones.


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have subbed the SK thread...I didnt even know of its existence till now!
> There a few things in life worth waiting for and SK is def one of them!
> I am gonna narrow down all my strains to a select few. I have been testing soo many kinds. I have like 8 purples now trying to find the ultimate single one to grow, I have gone through lots of kushes to find a select few (4or 5 prolly)to keep and am still trying to find a single sativa (maybe 2) to keep and stop having so many strains and get to make my grows simpler.


yep I'd say as someone who's been smoking sk for 2 years and am on my 3rd year growing it, it is definitely worth waiting for. 

I was lucky enough to not really have to wait for it because I basically got it by saying I'd take lots of pics and I'm an outdoor nor-cal grower. but now obviously because of all the attention it has got we have to be a lot more careful about who gets it and who doesn't. 

the basic concept is this... it is less likely to be leaked out if the people who get it had to wait for it. of course this may be broken at some point... but atleast we'll have a strong league of followers by then and something good will have came out of it. I don't expect sk to remain VIP, but I do expect it may remain that way for a few more years before it gets leaked out to some lame ass breeder that wants to cross it.

my hopes is that even if it crosses into stuff, the original will be better.


----------



## bassman999 (May 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> yep I'd say as someone who's been smoking sk for 2 years and am on my 3rd year growing it, it is definitely worth waiting for.
> 
> I was lucky enough to not really have to wait for it because I basically got it by saying I'd take lots of pics and I'm an outdoor nor-cal grower. but now obviously because of all the attention it has got we have to be a lot more careful about who gets it and who doesn't.
> 
> ...


I understand how hard it was to make the ultimate cross...I cant do all that yet, but one day I will. I can say that I def wont give away clones of her. If she gets leaked...it wont be by me! I am a nor-cali guy myself and grow out and indoors. I am a pic taker as well lol.

I grew Bubba from a clone from a club and it was nice (club got it from Oaksterdam supposedly). I also grew a Bubba from a clone from a guy on Budtrader and it was different...harder buds more separated and not as stretchy. I didnt keep a clone of her just flowered her and got a small yield and it went fast (it was better just yielded small). I like my Platinum OG Kush as well, but I get a tolerance for it too fast and the stone doesnt last as long and the sweetness on the tongue is not there at all. Not a bad taste, but just a kush only taste if that makes sense. I have a different cut of it right now flowering outside, but it had a bad start in life and wont be a shining example of what her clones will do....


----------



## Lady.J (May 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> yep I'd say as someone who's been smoking sk for 2 years and am on my 3rd year growing it, it is definitely worth waiting for.
> 
> I was lucky enough to not really have to wait for it because I basically got it by saying I'd take lots of pics and I'm an outdoor nor-cal grower. but now obviously because of all the attention it has got we have to be a lot more careful about who gets it and who doesn't.
> 
> ...


I could understand why you guys would want to keep it in a select circle and think it's admirable that after all this time, only a select few still have it. Wouldn't mind getting my hands on it one day, but think I have a lot more growing and smoking to do before I'd truly appreciate a strain like that. Guess it won't be a problem to wait in line then lol. So tell me this, after smoking SK for two years, you haven't developed a tolerance to it? It still gives you an amazing high?


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> I could understand why you guys would want to keep it in a select circle and think it's admirable that after all this time, only a select few still have it. Wouldn't mind getting my hands on it one day, but think I have a lot more growing and smoking to do before I'd truly appreciate a strain like that. Guess it won't be a problem to wait in line then lol. So tell me this, after smoking SK for two years, you haven't developed a tolerance to it? It still gives you an amazing high?


well first off, I don't blaze it all day.

but, there was a point where I was a super heavy blazer and sour kush would get me high every time I smoked it satisfyingly, without a significant tolerance gain at all.

if there is one major atvantage of sk, it is the lack of tolerance gain. this was one of the things I forgot to mention that chitownexpress himself RAVED about being able to smoke as much as he wanted and not have a significant tolerance to it.

and I tested it one night, smoked sk for 3 hours straight, kept getting slightly higher slowly the whole time, the high never faded, but I certainly did .


btu yes, when you only smoke it at night/evening time, it will hit you just as hard, every single time you smoke it. period.


----------



## Lady.J (May 29, 2012)

Wow...that sounds like the best weed...ever. That is a problem I have with almost everything I smoke, at some point I stop getting high (am a human chimney). So do you think that this is the best weed you ever smoked? And if not, what is comparable to it in your experience? Sorry if I am asking a million questions, I love MJ and what you're saying about SK is captivating the shit out of me!


----------



## bassman999 (May 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> well first off, I don't blaze it all day.
> 
> but, there was a point where I was a super heavy blazer and sour kush would get me high every time I smoked it satisfyingly, without a significant tolerance gain at all.
> 
> ...


That was my main prob with the Bubba pheno I had, is that I couldnt smoke it everyday without getting a tolerance. I dont have a high tolerance compared to most, but some strains fade out fast for me as well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2012)

Glad to see all the SK talk. I just noticed that my two Lush's i thought were fem may be male. But the two SK's are definitely fem. Also killed all my males except the Blue Cheese x Lush, and the Grape Kush. i threw the grape kush in veg and i need to harvest enough pollen from the Blue Cheese x Lush BX1 to make bx1 F2's.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> biker kush karma genetics @ 5 weeks


Lookin Damn good SkunkD0c, I have read good things about biker kush. I've seen it grown by another user on here but i am not sure how he felt about it. How does it smell as of now? and i'm diggin the unique color.


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Wow...that sounds like the best weed...ever. That is a problem I have with almost everything I smoke, at some point I stop getting high (am a human chimney). So do you think that this is the best weed you ever smoked? And if not, what is comparable to it in your experience? Sorry if I am asking a million questions, I love MJ and what you're saying about SK is captivating the shit out of me!


yes it is by far the best shit I have ever smoked period. nothing I have tried yet has come close.


----------



## Lady.J (May 29, 2012)

poplars said:


> yes it is by far the best shit I have ever smoked period. nothing I have tried yet has come close.


Damn...these years of waiting are going to feel long indeed  lol! I think some shit like that is def worth waiting for.


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Damn...these years of waiting are going to feel long indeed  lol! I think some shit like that is def worth waiting for.


honestly if you started chilling now I be you guys all get sent beans next december/january..... don't trip. you guys are cool.


----------



## Lady.J (May 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> honestly if you started chilling now I be you guys all get sent beans next december/january..... don't trip. you guys are cool.


I wish there was a love button...but a hug will have to suffice


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 30, 2012)

If i could make a new batch i would, but luckily i got two femsso i wont be popping any for a while, these will be moms. i burnt the shit outta one, and the other is lighter than the others. Seems like they may be some finicky bitches, i'm all organic now so i gotta get my juice figured out for them.


----------



## poplars (May 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> If i could make a new batch i would, but luckily i got two femsso i wont be popping any for a while, these will be moms. i burnt the shit outta one, and the other is lighter than the others. Seems like they may be some finicky bitches, i'm all organic now so i gotta get my juice figured out for them.


yeah I have never burned em with organics but I did with chemicals... chitown said they are light feeders.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 30, 2012)

Yea i'm seeing that now. as opposed to lush being a heavy feeder. I'm on it though. I'll cut my tea with water next time. Luckily organic plants take a little longer to drink up which should give time for recovery. i dont think i should flush yet/


----------



## poplars (May 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea i'm seeing that now. as opposed to lush being a heavy feeder. I'm on it though. I'll cut my tea with water next time. Luckily organic plants take a little longer to drink up which should give time for recovery. i dont think i should flush yet/


yep, your lushes are pretty tall man. I"m betting they're gonna get as tall as the biggest plants in my garden


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

I think My Larry OG will produce well still even after 70% chopped off and trained but will all be good buds and no duff...sun penetrates all of it easily now.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin Damn good SkunkD0c, I have read good things about biker kush. I've seen it grown by another user on here but i am not sure how he felt about it. How does it smell as of now? and i'm diggin the unique color.


i have mixed feelings about this plant, it grows in an unhelpful way, all of the branches grow so close together and point directly up
they get tall, they all need pulling away from each other or it will shade itself badly 
they smell at the moment is very much like afghani 1 very nice deep hash smell
the buds in places look very leafy the buds develop in a sporodic type fashion, little dense nuggets, some form into colas some do not
i can see that some of the calyx already has a huge amount of resin, they are completly white or silver with all the crystals
it may turn out to be a really nice smoke, once it has been trimmed well and all the leaves removed
but it is never going to be a reliable producer, it has some horrible leafy growth in places, i keep checking it daily for any signs of hemmying
so far its fine, 
i only grew 6 seeds i have 6 left, and i only ended up with 1 female, i kept 3 seedlings from the biker, i could of kept more but i am sharing the space with other strains , one of the seedlings turned out to be male, the other was a hemmy, so i ended up with just 1 female 
i think their is potential in this strain, perhaps i would get something better/ more uniform if i grow the other 6 seeds i have another time 

peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 30, 2012)

what happened to it you trimmed it ? And pops yes lush gets tall but she's a helluva a yielder for a kush and she stretches like crazy. i believe the og in her is the stretch. Dont forget she is mostly og 

She is OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG(which is:  Larry OG kush x Sour Diesel ) x Chem D.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 30, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> i have mixed feelings about this plant, it grows in an unhelpful way, all of the branches grow so close together and point directly up
> they get tall, they all need pulling away from each other or it will shade itself badly
> they smell at the moment is very much like afghani 1 very nice deep hash smell
> the buds in places look very leafy the buds develop in a sporodic type fashion, little dense nuggets, some form into colas some do not
> ...


Thats a kush for you man, most solid INDICA genetics dont seem to branch much, don't produce much, and have a crappy bud:leaf ratio. and i love that hashy coffee smell, i would be aware of hermies if you are worried about but im sure the smoke will be killer.


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

I know she looks really rough, but she was all but dead a month ago from my neglect! I was gonna chop her down, she had made so many clones for me and was just treated badly. She was a true monster at one time though.


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

* I read this, as I really wanted to know what made a kush and thought it was interesting. I am sure some have already read this, but some might find it interesting like me.​ 
**The Story of Kush*

by danny danko 
Thu, Dec 23, 2010 3:57 pm








Danny Danko travels in search of the mysterious truth behind the murky history of the legendary cannabis variety known as the Kush. Bonus: Danny&#8217;s Top 10 Kush Strains.

*Origins of the Kush*
The disputed region known as the Hindu Kush shares its boundaries with Pakistan and Afghanistan just north of Indian-controlled Jammu and Kashmir. The area has long been known for its ongoing conflicts as well as its history of cannabis and hashish production. Part of the legendary Himalayas mountain range, the fertile valleys and hillsides of the Hindu Kush have, for centuries, produced the world&#8217;s finest hash. Years of natural and human selection for the most resinous, _indica_-dominant plants have resulted in short, stocky bushes covered with huge, shiny trichomes.

In the 1960s and early &#8217;70s, intrepid travelers on the &#8220;Hippie Trail&#8221; (including members of the Brotherhood of Eternal Love) returned to the US, Canada and Europe with primo seeds and began growing Afghani, Skunk and Kush strains in earnest. Sadly, in 1973, bowing to pressure from the United States, the newly self-appointed president of Afghanistan, who took power in a bloodless coup against the long-serving and hashish-friendly Afghan king, declared the production and sale of hashish illegal. He was overthrown by Afghan Communists in 1978, and the country was invaded by the Soviets in 1979, sparking another 30 years of warfare and bloodshed that continue to this day.

The Afghani hashish of the pre-war era remains legendary among older heads, and the strains that it spawned changed the cannabis growing scene completely. The _indica_-dominant genetics shortened typical flowering times, allowing plants to be grown all the way up to Alaska. In the process, the concept of &#8220;homegrown&#8221; changed from a term of derision to a point of pride. 

*Kush and the HIGH TIMES Cannabis Cup*
Many Kush varieties have won prizes for their breeders at our annual pot-tasting festival in Amsterdam each November. From the original Skunks of the 1980s to the Kushage, Vanilla and Kaia Kush of the current era, the strain&#8217;s potency and flavor are undeniable. While Haze varieties dominate the _sativa_ category in the seed-bank contest, Kushes traditionally prevail among the _indicas_. Kush strains have also provided the genetic basis for many perennial winners that don&#8217;t have the word &#8220;Kush&#8221; in their names, such as White Widow, Sensi Star and AK-47.

Breeders know that one of the best ways to wow discerning judges is to use genetics laden with Afghani heritage. Long prized for its medicinal properties, this is the bud known for its &#8220;couch-lock&#8221; &#8211; a perfect strain for an evening nightcap, but also one capable of changing all your plans when puffed at mid-day. The intense citrus flavor, skunky odor and extremely long-lasting stone aren&#8217;t soon forgotten.

The Kush and the HIGH TIMES Cannabis Cup have a long and storied history &#8211; one that&#8217;s guaranteed to continue for many years to come. Future Cups are sure to be won by plants bearing these illustrious genetics, and much of the best hashish in Holland continues to be made from these strains as well. Plus the centuries-long Afghan tradition of separating the trichomes from Kush plants to press into bricks of tasty hash has persisted into the 21st century worldwide.

*The Current State of Kush*
*




*
Nowhere are Kush strains more prevalent than in Southern California. Many medical-marijuana dispensaries specialize in carrying as many varieties of Kush as they can get their hands on, and there are literally hundreds to chose from (OG, Larry, Tahoe, Russian Master and Lemon come to mind). These days, there are also _sativa_-dominant Kushes, Purple Kushes and &#8220;pretender&#8221; Kush strains with the name, but not the flavor or power of the true OG.

True Kush strains have also spread far and wide throughout Northern California and beyond. The OG is actually rumored to have come to Cali through the Lake Tahoe area from a Chemdog clone from the East Coast. True or not, the legends surrounding this famed variety continue to circulate, and the mysteries won&#8217;t all be solved anytime soon.

Thanks to these many changes, however, the word &#8220;Kush&#8221; seems to have lost some of its meaning &#8211; but those who know can immediately discern that particular lemon-fuel odor and telltale tiny nuggets as the real deal. Strains with &#8220;Kush&#8221; in their name boast such a reputation for potency that, just last year, Republican Congressman Mark Kirk of Illinois introduced a bill to increase penalties for the distribution of &#8220;Kush.&#8221;

*Danny Danko&#8217;s Top 10 Kush Strains *
(Excerpted from the forthcoming book, _The HIGH TIMES Field Guide to Marijuana Strains_.)

*Hindu Kush*
*Sensi Seed Bank*
*




*
Pure_ indicas _tend to knock people out, but Sensi&#8217;s famous Hindu Kush has a more desirable zesty quality to it, as well as a rich, hashy smoke that tickles the nose and enlightens the senses. This odiferous strain has a super-short flowering time, coupled with the ablity to start filling out right away for big, fast yields. Great for beginners and experts alike, Hindu Kush is known for its pungent notes of sweetness followed by hints of sandalwood, which distinguish it from the Kush we know and love in the USA.

Ken from Sensi Seeds calls their Hindu Kush &#8220;a classic, definitive _indica_ sometimes referred to as &#8216;Afghanica,&#8217;with the characteristic wide, dark green leaves and strong branching that make it an excellent building block for serious and hobbyist breeders.&#8221; Indeed, cannabis botanists worldwide use a Sensi Seeds Hindu Kush male in their programs for stability. It also makes terrific hash with an old-school scent and flavor. 

_Lineage: Indian landrace from the Hindu Kush mountains_
_Flowering time: 6 to 7 weeks_
_Contact: Sensi Seed Bank, sensiseeds.com_

*Burmese Kush*
*T.H.Seeds*
_HIGH TIMES Top 10 Strain, 2007_
T.H.Seeds have earned a stellar reputation for bringing the best of California&#8217;s genetics to Amsterdam and beyond. This proud tradition continues with their latest offering, the Burmese Kush (lovingly referred to as &#8220;Buku&#8221. One of the most resinous strains available at coffeeshops in Holland, Buku is the result of crossing an authentic Burmese Kush with the clone-only OG Kush so well known in the Los Angeles area. As one might expect, the results are super &#8220;kushy,&#8221; with the telltale dark green leaves and unique piney flavor inherent in the Kush family of strains.

Anyone who smokes the real-deal Kush in Cali knows its tart diesel flavor and incredibly euphoric high. Combine those with a short flowering time and easy-to-trim profile, and you&#8217;ll understand why we&#8217;re cuckoo for Buku. Adam from T.H.Seeds suggests savoring the instantaneous effects of this strain in a nice clean bong filled with ice-cold water_._

_Lineage: Burmese Kush x OG Kush_
_Flowering time: 7 to 8 weeks_
_Contact: T.H.Seeds, thseeds.com_

*Vanilla Kush *
*Barney&#8217;s Farm *
_2nd place HIGH TIMES Cannabis Cup_ 2009
Vanilla Kush proves the adage that not all _indica_-dominant strains are created equal. It&#8217;s hard to nail down the intoxicating scent these buds exhibit upon grinding, which is both complex and varied: Vanilla and sandalwood compete with citrus and lavender as they dance upon the palate. The smoke is full-bodied and sensuous, with the strong medicinal properties associated with heavy-duty Kushes. The higher-than-usual CBD content will especially soothe certain symptoms, such as severe headaches or muscle spasms.

When cultivated, Vanilla Kush boasts dark red hairs surrounding tight, frosty clusters. Even the fan leaves are crystal-coated almost out to the tips, and the buds fill out quite nicely. It&#8217;s a strain that&#8217;s also available these days in feminized form. Medicinal patients report immediate relief from smoking or vaporizing the Vanilla Kush &#8211; another sure-fire prizewinner from Barney&#8217;s Farm. 

_Lineage: unknown_
_Flowering time: 9 weeks_
_Contact: Barney&#8217;s Farm, barneysfarm.com_

*Sour Kush (a.k.a. Headband)*
*DNA Genetics *
East Coast residents familiar with the strain known as &#8220;Headband&#8221; will be quite excited to know that the &#8220;breeding bros&#8221; of DNA Genetics have released a superb version of this famous Diesel and Kush cross. Their Headband won third place at the 2009 HIGH TIMES Cannabis Cup for the Green Place Coffeeshop under the name &#8220;Headband Kush,&#8221; earning it the first of what will undoubtedly be many more awards.

Don tells me that they reversed the OG Kush to pollinate the Sour Diesel, and he assures growers that they&#8217;ll find a great mother plant out of a pack of 10 beans. Luckily, cloning this strain is easy too, with roots popping out within eight to 10 days of cutting. Headband possesses the familiar diesel-fuel smell and sour lemon taste and starts producing resin glands early and often, exemplifying the best qualities of its elite parentage. 

_Lineage: Sour Diesel x OG Kush_
_Flowering time: 9 weeks_
_Contact: DNA Genetics, dnagenetics.com_

*OG Kush*
*Reserva Privada*
_HIGH TIMES Top 10 Strain of 2005_
*




*
This strain has gained an almost mythical status as the foundation of West Coast genetics. Hippie folklore marks the arrival of superior Afghan seeds from the Hindu Kush region into the hands of California&#8217;s growers as the beginning of a marked transformation in the quality of homegrown marijuana. This sea change in domestic cannabis cultivation reveals itself even today in the predominance of Kush traits found among many of the world&#8217;s most popular pot varieties. Kush offspring include a number of HIGH TIMES Cannabis Cup winners and HT Strains of the Year, including the MK-Ultra and Sour Diesel. Plus, OG Kush offshoots such as the Bubba Kush and Purple Kush show wonderful promise as future prizewinners.

The DNA Genetics boys started Reserva Privada as a seed bank for some of their favorite strains being bred out by their buddies in Cali, and they now have feminized OG Kush seeds available for growers. The yields aren&#8217;t huge, but these dense little nuggets pack a legendary punch. 

_Lineage: OG Kush clone _
_Indoor flowering time: 8 to 9 weeks_
_Contact: Reserva Privada, dnagenetics.com_

*Kushage*
*T.H.Seeds*
_3rd Place HIGH TIMES Cannabis Cup _Sativa_, 2005_
Another sensimilla stalwart from the T.H.Seeds collection, the Kushage has an epic high &#8211; one that hits almost instantly and has both staying power and that familiar Kush headiness. Even beginners will find her easy to grow and work with, resisting many of the common pests and pitfalls that plague first-time farmers. Kushage plants will stretch a bit but fill out nicely, with spicy, piney branches topped with lime-green colas surrounded by dark, waxy leaves.

Adam of T.H.Seeds describes his Kushage for me thusly: &#8220;The sandalwood flavor of our S.A.G.E. and the crystal-clear high add an extra boost to the almost addictive buzz of the OG Kush, making this a great plant for the Kush-crazy West Coast of the USA and the Haze lovers of Holland &#8230; truly the best of both worlds!&#8221; And he&#8217;s made it available in feminized form for the first time as well.

_Lineage: S.A.G.E. x OG Kush_
Flowering time: 9 to 10 weeks 
_Contact: T.H.Seeds, thseeds.com_

*Kaia Kush*
*Apothecary Seeds*
_1st Place HIGH TIMES Cannabis Cup _Sativa_, 2007_
Apothecary breeder Bret, who created the Kaia Kush, named this strain after his daughter and promptly snagged an elusive HIGH TIMES Cannabis Cup with it in 2007. Earthy and spicy &#8211; and very reminiscent of the Chemdog line of genes &#8211; this _sativa_-dominant hybrid has all the lemony-fuel taste and tartness of its predecessors, but with a relatively short flowering time for a strain of such note.

The Kaia Kush is a heavy yielder, packing on weight late into flowering. The abundant and pungent odor can be overpowering, so be sure to use charcoal filtration and whatever else you can find to control the rampant smells. This is the type of weed that can narc you out if you&#8217;re not careful, so apartment growers especially should take heed. Judging from the reception for this one at many medical dispensaries in California, I&#8217;m expecting big things from Apothecary in the future.

_Lineage: OG Kush x Super Silver Haze_
_Flowering time: 9 to 10 weeks_
_Contact: Apothecary Genetics, apothecarygenetics.com_

*Purple Kush*
*Clone Only*
_HIGH TIMES Top 10 Strain, 2006_
*




*
California has gone &#8220;purple crazy,&#8221; with hundreds of different varieties available in various shades from violet to deep blue. Combining the sweet flavor of the Purps with the lemony power of OG Kush, Purple Kush is a strain that exemplifies the best of both worlds. Strong bag appeal plus increased potency make the PK a perfect hybrid for growers interested in a product that sells itself.

Its short, squat stature and heavy harvests don&#8217;t hurt either. This clone-only, almost pure _indica_ strain has its origins in the Pacific Northwest, but has become increasingly popular and available elsewhere as the rest of the country (and the world) quickly catches up to the aesthetically and spiritually pleasing qualities of these grape-flavored, violet-colored nuggets. Medical patients in particular will appreciate the Purple Kush&#8217;s deep body stone, which is helpful in treating chronic pain and depression. 

_Lineage: Hindu Kush x Purple Afghani _
_Flowering Time: 8 to 9 weeks_
_Contact: Clone only_

Tahoe OG Kush
The Cali Connection
From eastern Cali comes one of the strongest cannabis varieties of all time, the Tahoe OG Kush &#8211; often imitated but never perfected as well as it has been by breeder Swerve from the Cali Connection, a breeding outfit that has earned much respect for its Kush-heavy stable of strains in seed form. Swerve pollinated the original and legendary Tahoe clone with his San Fernando Valley OG F3 male, and the result adds fuel to the fire for sure.

The Tahoe OG grown from Swerve&#8217;s seeds produces thick nuggets completely covered in glistening, glandular trichomes, but without the typical hermaphroditic tendencies of many closet-breeding pollen-chuckers&#8217; watered-down versions. Medical patients will appreciate the calming properties of the Tahoe OG Kush, which relieves insomnia as well as bodily pains and stress. 

_Lineage: San Fernando Valley OG Kush F3 x Tahoe Kush clone_
_Flowering time: 9 to 10 weeks_
_Contact: The Cali Connection, thecaliconnection.com_

*Larry OG Kush*
*The Cali Connection*
The famed Larry OG cut made the rounds in Southern Cali for years and is an all-time favorite of Kush lovers everywhere. The archetypal &#8220;lemon-fuel/Pine-Sol funk&#8221; (as breeder Swerve perfectly describes it) is the tip-off that you&#8217;re dealing with a real-deal OG cross.

Grown from seed, Larry does some pretty serious stretching after flowering is induced, but makes up for it with good yields of super-potent and odiferous pot. Typically producing almond- or teardrop-shaped calyxes with bright orange hairs, this strain grows super-frosty, with crystals out to the ends of the fan leaves (which turn dark purple as the plants near maturity). The thin, stretched-out branches may need to be staked for support, and mites love the Larry OG Kush as well &#8211; so stay vigilant and keep checking the undersides of leaves for damage to catch them early if they happen to attack. 

_Lineage: San Fernando Valley OG Kush [F3] x Larry Kush clone_
_Flowering time: 9 to 10 weeks_
_Contact: The Cali Connection, thecaliconnection.com_


----------



## poplars (May 30, 2012)

sour kush should be at the top of that list. I've smoked prety much all those kushes and sour kush tops them all  (the bubba pheno specifically.... I am working on making the bubba pheno the ONLY pheno of sour kush.)


going to try more of those OG's at harvest though and I will get back to you guys on if they stack up to sour kush or not. that's CHITOWNS sour kush not DNA>


----------



## Ringsixty (May 30, 2012)

Kush lovers...has anyone here grown out Barneys Violator Kush?


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> sour kush should be at the top of that list. I've smoked prety much all those kushes and sour kush tops them all  (the bubba pheno specifically.... I am working on making the bubba pheno the ONLY pheno of sour kush.)
> 
> 
> going to try more of those OG's at harvest though and I will get back to you guys on if they stack up to sour kush or not. that's CHITOWNS sour kush not DNA>


Also keep in mind that list is someones opinion and not a consensus and that list is over a yr and a half old.

I see that Larry OG is an F3 of SFV OG x Larry Kush.
I never even heard of Larry Kush...

I imagine the Bubba pheno would be the best, at least imo as I am partial to Bubba..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 30, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> Kush lovers...has anyone here grown out Barneys Violator Kush?


loved it but she hermed on me, and my homies hermed too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 30, 2012)

thx for the read bassman.


----------



## poplars (May 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Also keep in mind that list is someones opinion and not a consensus and that list is over a yr and a half old.
> 
> I see that Larry OG is an F3 of SFV OG x Larry Kush.
> I never even heard of Larry Kush...
> ...


yeah I don't know if I can really call it the bubba pheno anymore, I mean after 5 generations it semes more like the "BOMB SOUR KUSH PHENO" more so than bubba anymore ya know what I mean? I mean something in the way chitown bred this strain caused a synergistic reaction between those two strains, they are nothing like they were before, they are now something from out of this world IMO.


----------



## Theowl (May 30, 2012)

AhahahahahahahaagagarwgarabajAaaaaa!!!

You said the word of they day!!!!!!!!!
Synergistic!!!!!


Aharaharahaharava!


----------



## skunkd0c (May 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thats a kush for you man, most solid INDICA genetics dont seem to branch much, don't produce much, and have a crappy bud:leaf ratio. and i love that hashy coffee smell, i would be aware of hermies if you are worried about but im sure the smoke will be killer.


im sure its going to be a nice smoke m8, the resin is building up nicely, im glad it has no lemon smell to it 
i have some very strong lemon weed at the moment and im sick of it lol 
it seems like it will be a pure hash flavor which is something i like and am looking forward to 

the pheno i have reminds me of a landrace afghani it has some odd shaped leaves, lots of different shades of dark green
it has a lot more resin than my afghani 1 that i kept for quite some time, so i am expecting the biker to be a good smoke and powerful high too
but not a practical plant to grow or yield from .. ill post an update when its ready in a few weeks 

peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

sup T still here man ! Just lurkin, keepin tabs, newports by the 2  sorry you guys over the pond call cigs smokes not tabs

that larry leaning kush mix up is fucking fierce. i was showing my mate it and comparing it to the super lemon haze which is pretty banging, he sniffed both and saif=d the larry kush stuff smelled like something he should be cleaning his floor with. 

laters man


----------



## Lady.J (May 30, 2012)

Took a pic of the ladies today...hard to tell which plant is which just going by the pic, but have skunk #1 on the left and Reserva Privada sour kush on the right...the kush is extending a bit into the skunk's side. She is growing like crazy. Am going to guide the skunk up the left side and along the back side when she needs more room.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

some plants will just bully space! should be good.


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

LadyJ that Skunk and RP SK look nice!! I wish my current veg looked that green!! 
I have to say now that I am paying attention to them they are all looking so much better and I didnt lose any.


----------



## Lady.J (May 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> LadyJ that Skunk and RP SK look nice!! I wish my current veg looked that green!!
> I have to say now that I am paying attention to them they are all looking so much better and I didnt lose any.


Thank you...put some pics of yours up!


----------



## Barrelhse (May 30, 2012)

Just wondering- Subcool says that Plushberry is his first foray into the Kush area. Is Black Cherry Soda a kush? Anyone ever heard of it? If it's a kush I'll post some pics. I have a couple of kush mixes, Jackpot Royale (Las Vegas Purple Kush x Spaceqeen) and a Ripped Bubba, going.


----------



## Theowl (May 30, 2012)

I was just reading about the ripped bubba, tried it out yet? 

Just received the Ace of spades, I think it has the black cherry soda in it. 
But not sure if it's kush..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

Are you trimming the popcorn shoots off the bottom? Deffo not the first for time subcool worked with he pure ,sativa mix Apollo crosses, Jillybean is satty I believe, no his out put has had loads of sativa hybrids and sat influenceand crosses left right n cherry black soda ballox.

Maybe he thinks differently About what a kush truly means?!/


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Thank you...put some pics of yours up!


Heres my clones...I didnt take care of my whole grow really for a while and let everything go tohell. I got mites really bad, lots were watered infrequently never re-potted etc... I actually need to pot a bunch still, but my veg light wont be enough with a bunch of big pots....

there are some kushes in there lol btw


**EDIT*** I dont have a grow thread, but I have some pictures on the 600 of my in/out flowering girls


----------



## billcollector99 (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;mHGW-FGid0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHGW-FGid0I&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Heres my clones...I didnt take care of my whole grow really for a while and let everything go tohell. I got mites really bad, lots were watered infrequently never re-potted etc... I actually need to pot a bunch still, but my veg light wont be enough with a bunch of big pots....
> View attachment 2192147View attachment 2192148View attachment 2192149View attachment 2192150
> there are some kushes in there lol btw


lol Can't even tell you mistreated them...they look good to me! Wish I had your tent, would find a way to squeeze in & probably turn into a batty plant lady spending all day in there...talking to my plants while hot boxing, smokin da doja


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

Alot af them are feeling better, but there are still yellow leaves some wind burned ones and some mite spotting......
I love my lil tent, but I also made an indoor flowering area 6x6 that I am not utilizing well either right now. I have 2 big girls in there and 2 lil girls as well they are on week 5 flower. I dont think any of them are a kush though? DJ Shorts Grape Krush, Purple Urkle, Gurple (there are 3 possible sets of genetics for this one that I found on the net), and Harlequin

If any of these are considered a kush I can post some pics up here.


----------



## Lady.J (May 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Alot af them are feeling better, but there are still yellow leaves some wind burned ones and some mite spotting......
> I love my lil tent, but I also made an indoor flowering area 6x6 that I am not utilizing well either right now. I have 2 big girls in there and 2 lil girls as well they are on week 5 flower. I dont think any of them are a kush though? DJ Shorts Grape Krush, Purple Urkle, Gurple (there are 3 possible sets of genetics for this one that I found on the net), and Harlequin
> 
> If any of these are considered a kush I can post some pics up here.


Nice, can't wait until I get enough space to do that. Where did you get those strains from?


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

Friends clubs and mail-order
I have I think 20 strains right now lol...1 clone of each. I flower it and keep a copy..if I like it the clone becomes mom, if not it is just flowered and i am done with that cut. I am still trying to find out what I like though.


----------



## poplars (May 30, 2012)

I just noticed the description of tahoe og kush, that's pretty much why I'm growing it because chitown said it was the only OG or strain in general he's tried that came close to SK in intensity, he said it didn't beat it but it came very close to the point where it's definitely a keeper.


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> I just noticed the description of tahoe og kush, that's pretty much why I'm growing it because chitown said it was the only OG or strain in general he's tried that came close to SK in intensity, he said it didn't beat it but it came very close to the point where it's definitely a keeper.


That does have a nice description, the calming body stone...sleep inducing..no hermies etc. Sounds like the read deal. I might grab a clone from the club next time I see it listed.


----------



## poplars (May 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> That does have a nice description, the calming body stone...sleep inducing..no hermies etc. Sounds like the read deal. I might grab a clone from the club next time I see it listed.


cali connection sells seeds of it. the one I'm growing is pure from cali connection, then I have a pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og that I"m expecting to be super killer like sour kush.

my tolerance is gonna be super low so I'll be able to tell which one is stronger than the other in a different way. 

I know with sour kush the main reason I could tell it was stronger than everything else was because my tolerance was super high and nothing else really kicked my ass but sour kush hahahaha.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 30, 2012)

Theowl said:


> I was just reading about the ripped bubba, tried it out yet?
> 
> Just received the Ace of spades, I think it has the black cherry soda in it.
> But not sure if it's kush..


Haven't tried Ripped Bubba, it's just a week old. Ace is 25 days veg and grows like Baby Huey.


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

Lately several strains are making me feel the same, just fuzzy in the head for 15 min and then nothing...getting me bummed. I gotta switch to different jars for a while I think.
I cant afford any seeds right now thats for sure, a clone is the only way I could get my hands on it I think for now.

It will be like smoking for the 1st time again,,,well not that good, but close


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 31, 2012)

Whatup everybody, all my clones rooted, had to raise my light in the tent, and gotta do some maintenance in veg. I'll catch up with everybody later. maybe some pics .


----------



## billcollector99 (May 31, 2012)

Stank Ape Day 39


----------



## Lady.J (May 31, 2012)

Made a vid today...used the Corona I just drank as a comparison lol. Mmmm nothing like a nice cold corona and a J when it's hot outside 

EDIT: 10th day of 12/12...believe I see some very slight signs of flowering on the main colas of the plants. Seeing a couple long strands that whiten as they reach the tip. Going to wait for more signs before deciding. Will take a pic in a couple days and see what you guys think. Skunk is 34 days old and Kush is 33 days.

[video=youtube_share;pnMcVMeytTc]http://youtu.be/pnMcVMeytTc[/video]


----------



## Thatoneotherkid (May 31, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Lately several strains are making me feel the same, just fuzzy in the head for 15 min and then nothing...getting me bummed. I gotta switch to different jars for a while I think.
> I cant afford any seeds right now thats for sure, a clone is the only way I could get my hands on it I think for now.
> 
> It will be like smoking for the 1st time again,,,well not that good, but close



Ya man that's where I'm at right now too. Smoke 2 or 3 bowls and you just feel a little different not quite the elevated status like you want. Hopefully your next crop knocks you on your ass haha. I think for me it's just gonna be a good old tolerance break


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 1, 2012)

I was wondering if you guys could help me out...I'm seeing white hair strands on my plants (which are feminized), and I'm trying to figure out if today would be considered "Day 1" of flowering? This is the 11th day of 12/12. Here are a couple pics:


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2012)

Lady.J I just count from 12/12 I can never tell when they actually start to flower really


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 1, 2012)

Me personally if the plant is not already sexed i count it from the day i first see pre-flowers which is what you are seeing. So i would consider this day one myself. For me it usually happens right at 10 days so u are right on time.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Me personally if the plant is not already sexed i count it from the day i first see pre-flowers which is what you are seeing. So i would consider this day one myself. For me it usually happens right at 10 days so u are right on time.


Thats whats up, more than ready for the home stretch. Good thing about being a newbie is that I get to experience the insanely exaggerated elation of getting my plant past vegetation unscathed lol!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 1, 2012)

One last question to bother everybody with 

I got suckered into trying dwc and have made a cloning box and 5 gallon bucket setup. Am going to grow a bagseed in the bucket for a few weeks to make sure I have the hang of things and then want to grow a good strain. 

Need your input on a Kush that gives a real strong unique high, is quality, but not too pricey! Am open to original strains as well. Have no idea what to try with all the different options out there, and I have looked at some descriptions of strains around the net, but I want to hear *your* guy's opinions on what *you've* personally smoked. Thanks in advance


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol, if your clone survives you can use the Headband. Its Certified.
But if you are looking to purchase seeds or a fem seed, i would go to attitude and try some pick n mix kish strains. that way you could try a few. Just test your luck, go with whatever interest you.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, if your clone survives you can use the Headband. Its Certified.
> But if you are looking to purchase seeds or a fem seed, i would go to attitude and try some pick n mix kish strains. that way you could try a few. Just test your luck, go with whatever interest you.


Think I'll have enough room in my closet for two grows...one in soil, and one in hydro. Leaning on master kush, going to try to find out some more about it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> One last question to bother everybody with
> 
> I got suckered into trying dwc and have made a cloning box and 5 gallon bucket setup. Am going to grow a bagseed in the bucket for a few weeks to make sure I have the hang of things and then want to grow a good strain.
> 
> Need your input on a Kush that gives a real strong unique high, is quality, but not too pricey! Am open to original strains as well. Have no idea what to try with all the different options out there, and I have looked at some descriptions of strains around the net, but I want to hear *your* guy's opinions on what *you've* personally smoked. Thanks in advance


Someone on here (memory) said the Tahoe OG is really good. Dep where you are some clubs stock clones of her. They have it by me quite often.


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2012)

yeah chitown was the one who said tahoe og was one of the only OG's hes had that came close to sk in intensity.


but he said (this is a recent statement) that he has been trying mad good OG's in so cal lately and none of them have topped sk in potency at all. not even close he says. however, he said they HAVE topped sk in flavor. but obviously that doesn't matterto the people who are looking for that heavy hitting stone... and I personally think sk tastes amazing.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanx poplars, now I remember.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

Random pics from a crappy cam. Things are doing way better than they look, i got a lil phosphorous deficiency in one of my dogs. ithink all of the girls are in week 2 or 3.

































































































Any questions just ask, i been kinda busy lately today is garden dedicated.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

Do you like using the grow bags better than the fabric pots?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2012)

Stank Ape day 43


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hawaiian Cougar vegging in the sun


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

She is looking good. LSTing?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, I gotta keep her as low as possible. You know how she stretches. lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Do you like using the grow bags better than the fabric pots?


Not necessarily, Just that Growbags are like .20cent a piece, where the fabric pots are $5 or more. I was goin to order 20 in bulk and do my whole grow that way, but changed my mind. I may still do it 1 day. i was thinking of making plaetic pots with a whole bunch of drilled holes to see the outcome, prolly do that soon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Stank Ape day 43
> 
> View attachment 2197315View attachment 2197316


Lookin good bill, can't wait til' i get my cam. My plants are frosty but the damn macro on this cam sucks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yo T, they are selling mock versions of smart pots for a fraction of the cost.

Or you could always bust out the sewing machine


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

Cougar Kush Stallion ready to unload some love!!!!

View attachment 2197395


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Yo T, they are selling mock versions of smart pots for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> Or you could always bust out the sewing machine


Yea i saw some on ebay. Maybe after i get my tent i'll stock up on em. as far as a sewing machine, i own one. Don't know why but it was given to me. Ive never sewn anything but seeds.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 3, 2012)

Purple Le Pew - Grown by cruzer101


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

That makes me PROUD!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

Now that is sexy!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Cougar Kush Stallion ready to unload some love!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2197395




WTH are you feeding your plants??? They look ridiculously perfect....that color of green is just rght!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> WTH are you feeding your plants??? They look ridiculously perfect....that color of green is just rght!


"X" Nutrients (Baseline Only) and Silica Shield Mrs J...I feed my males too cause I want them just as healthy.


----------



## poplars (Jun 3, 2012)

+ 1 on feeding males too, I don't see why people treat males like shit, they are the future of your genetic stock!


and shit, if you feed your plants organically and figure it out, they all turn out that lush (atleast outdoors they do  )

on day 13 without bud, I'm doing great. my life is definitely getting hella back in order.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> + 1 on feeding males too, I don't see why people treat males like shit, they are the future of your genetic stock!
> 
> 
> and shit, if you feed your plants organically and figure it out, they all turn out that lush (atleast outdoors they do  )
> ...


Lmao...I read one of the side effects of marijuana is having a lack of desire to do things that don't make you happy. Causes many problems in my life since most things are shit I don't want to do. I feel you on that one!

Hella...now I know you're west coast . Stayed out in Riversde, Mo Val, and Corona for a lil bit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> + 1 on feeding males too, I don't see why people treat males like shit, they are the future of your genetic stock!
> 
> 
> and shit, if you feed your plants organically and figure it out, they all turn out that lush (atleast outdoors they do  )
> ...


i'm on day 1. but i went two days last week. I'm sure i can get to where you are soon. Or one day, just when i get extra bored, weed make being bored a little bit less boring. And stress, weed help's cope with that some as well. but not really. it's kind of a habitual thing with myself and weed. Wake up = smoke, Eat = smoke, Before bed= smoke.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2012)

Hawaiian Cougar Kush growing in Riverside County...lol

View attachment 2197565


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hawaiian Cougar Kush growing in Riverside County...lol
> 
> View attachment 2197565


Beautiful...What does it smoke like??


----------



## poplars (Jun 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm on day 1. but i went two days last week. I'm sure i can get to where you are soon. Or one day, just when i get extra bored, weed make being bored a little bit less boring. And stress, weed help's cope with that some as well. but not really. it's kind of a habitual thing with myself and weed. Wake up = smoke, Eat = smoke, Before bed= smoke.


yeah honestly the only reason i quit is because i was starting to have anxiety in my chest every time I blazed. not the sk but the anxiety definitely was trying to creep up on me even with sk so theres no denying I was suppressing a lot... gotta get shit in order before you blaze otherwise it'll creep up on you like that....

honestly I do feel like blazing but I don't at the same time... its like part of me knows I need to do this and the other part that wants to blaze doesn't take priority over me getting my life straight before I enjoy it again.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah honestly the only reason i quit is because i was starting to have anxiety in my chest every time I blazed. not the sk but the anxiety definitely was trying to creep up on me even with sk so theres no denying I was suppressing a lot... gotta get shit in order before you blaze otherwise it'll creep up on you like that....
> 
> honestly I do feel like blazing but I don't at the same time... its like part of me knows I need to do this and the other part that wants to blaze doesn't take priority over me getting my life straight before I enjoy it again.


I have anxiety problems so I understand. Sometimes weed helps other times it doesnt. I thought certain strains and I dont get along, but I have recently smoked some shit that made me have anxiety in the past and it didnt this time so I am confused where the anxiety comes from.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

weed and anxiety is a touchy subject. Like me and my wife for instance. When she smokes she gets anxious and her mind starts running in the wrong direction, but when i smoke i don't really get like that i just feel "normal" high. or normal to me.


----------



## poplars (Jun 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> weed and anxiety is a touchy subject. Like me and my wife for instance. When she smokes she gets anxious and her mind starts running in the wrong direction, but when i smoke i don't really get like that i just feel "normal" high. or normal to me.


I was one of those people that never got anxiety no matter what strain I smoked. for me personally it was repression. it might be different for others.

then again... there's a lot of people out tehre who do tend to repress things without realizing it......


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 3, 2012)

i never had anxiety wen i smoked for the longest time... then about 5 or 6 years ago... i started gettin anxierty/pani attacks really bad.. only wen i smoked.. like u said.. certain strains would affect it more than others.. i had to quite for a while.... not.. i just make sure not to overdo it... its weird.. cuz even sumtimes now.. ill smoke.. like 4 or 5 hits.. and sumtimes ill get so high i start to panic a little.. seems like it lasts forever. i try to do things to keep my mind off the fact that im having an anxiety attack... but once that part of its over.. i feel great. one of the best feelings... i seem to have it under control for the most part. =) but it sucks.. i used to be able to just smoke and smoke.. and i'd be fine.. oooo welll


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> i never had anxiety wen i smoked for the longest time... then about 5 or 6 years ago... i started gettin anxierty/pani attacks really bad.. only wen i smoked.. like u said.. certain strains would affect it more than others.. i had to quite for a while.... not.. i just make sure not to overdo it... its weird.. cuz even sumtimes now.. ill smoke.. like 4 or 5 hits.. and sumtimes ill get so high i start to panic a little.. seems like it lasts forever. i try to do things to keep my mind off the fact that im having an anxiety attack... but once that part of its over.. i feel great. one of the best feelings... i seem to have it under control for the most part. =) but it sucks.. i used to be able to just smoke and smoke.. and i'd be fine.. oooo welll


Odd...my sister has been telling me the same thing has been happening to her...really weird because she was the biggest pot head ever. She has a panic attack almost every time she smokes now.


----------



## poplars (Jun 3, 2012)

I"d be willing to bet they're repressing something in their life that they haven't dealt with even to this day... it's not like it's really THAT unlikely ya know... most people truly don't deal with their issues properly.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

I can see what you mean. When I smoke I like to think about my problems and see them for what they really are...sometimes it takes smoking for me to let go of something. But my sister keeps a lot of things locked up inside, and I think she's in an unhappy situation that she's not being real with herself about...so it really isn't too crazy of an idea.


----------



## poplars (Jun 3, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> I can see what you mean. When I smoke I like to think about my problems and see them for what they really are...sometimes it takes smoking for me to let go of something. But my sister keeps a lot of things locked up inside, and I think she's in an unhappy situation that she's not being real with herself about...so it really isn't too crazy of an idea.


yeah. its sad man everyone needs their own personal counselor imo... if I didn't have my counselor buddy I'd be pretty fucked quite honestly. I didn't even realize what I was doing was repression. but it was... takes confronting the issues head on and not bullshitting yourself especially...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2012)

This is deep for a stoner forum....I do have deep repressed feelings...all kinds. I never thought that might be my problem though. I have anxiety that has nothing to do with weed and have for several yrs. I too smoked to no end without tripping out in the past. I stopped smoking weed for like 10 yrs for no real reason. When I started again I had anxiety and paranoia randomly. I just figured it had to do with drinking too much for several yrs or the meth I used to do....? I have done the same thing where I get paranoid and try to stay busy till it stops. I thought I was just weird lol.


----------



## poplars (Jun 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> This is deep for a stoner forum....I do have deep repressed feelings...all kinds. I never thought that might be my problem though. I have anxiety that has nothing to do with weed and have for several yrs. I too smoked to no end without tripping out in the past. I stopped smoking weed for like 10 yrs for no real reason. When I started again I had anxiety and paranoia randomly. I just figured it had to do with drinking too much for several yrs or the meth I used to do....? I have done the same thing where I get paranoid and try to stay busy till it stops. I thought I was just weird lol.



ya can't call it anything until you actually try to process this shit with a counselor man. that's the only way you can be sure it's just the way your brain is, you gotta process that shit with a counselor, figure out if it is repression or not, get it all dealt with.. and it'll either go away or lessen, either way there's no way it's worse than keeping it inside ya know.

I don't recomend trying to unrepress shit with family members friends or loved ones, its not a good idea at all, you need a professional that can process this shit with you without you feeling like you're throwing all your problems at someone who can't handle it, or feel like you're going to be met with an answer you don't want to hear or saying something that you don't think will help ya know...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have seen counselors and psychologists and psychiatrists...I was prescribed bs meds to take. I never took them because they made me feel worse. Maybe I need to just see a counselor again. I dont know if my ins will even pay for that honestly. I have tried to talk to friends and they dont know how to handle the things I tell them that happened in my life and are not equipped to help me. Anyway I am just glad that I am not alone with this, not glad that other ppl have problems, but that someone understands......


----------



## poplars (Jun 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have seen counselors and psychologists and psychiatrists...I was prescribed bs meds to take. I never took them because they made me feel worse. Maybe I need to just see a counselor again. I dont know if my ins will even pay for that honestly. I have tried to talk to friends and they dont know how to handle the things I tell them that happened in my life and are not equipped to help me. Anyway I am just glad that I am not alone with this, not glad that other ppl have problems, but that someone understands......


yeah bro you neeed a psychologist not a psychiatrist. you don't need meds you just need to process shit. 


and yeah I completely understand how you feel.. I felt very alone in this as well when I first started... but when you talk to more people who have been there done that... you realize that they have had to process a lot in their life too. some of them even talked to counselors to help process it through. 

the main thing that you gotta remember when you do finally talk to a counselor again, is that you have to be completely and utterly brutally honest with every detail of the entire situation. if you are not honest with yourself and your counselor the counseling itself will not work.

the truth will set you free, it truly will. just make sure you can trust the counselor ya know, don't just go with someone that seems like they're not that interested or they wanna just shove pills in your face, get a counselor that wants to talk shit through with you.

but yeah I wont dive into this too much deeper, this is the kush lovers thread after all, I just want people to realize that the anxiety they get from weed is probably because weed isn't the sort of drug that allows you to repress shit your whole life until you die.. it eventually makes you realize something is wrong and if you don't listen to the signs it will make you suffer a little bit.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah bro you neeed a psychologist not a psychiatrist. you don't need meds you just need to process shit.
> 
> 
> and yeah I completely understand how you feel.. I felt very alone in this as well when I first started... but when you talk to more people who have been there done that... you realize that they have had to process a lot in their life too. some of them even talked to counselors to help process it through.
> ...


Yeah we got off on a tangent, sorry guys and gals.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah we got off on a tangent, sorry guys and gals.


On another note. I watered my girls with My Organic tea again. But this time i used fishtank water and they look great this morning. I was scared that i was gonna burn them to hell. but it worked. When i used the tea UNCUT on the veg. It burned the shit out of both sk's, nothing else so much that it killed one(luckily i hhad a BIG clone root to replace it. It is also looking to me like the 3 Lush's i have are ,male, why are they showing so much after the sk fem's i don't know. But it is still hard to tell and i will see soon enough, damn i miss my microscope.. Good morning and good-day everyone!


----------



## poplars (Jun 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> On another note. I watered my girls with My Organic tea again. But this time i used fishtank water and they look great this morning. I was scared that i was gonna burn them to hell. but it worked. When i used the tea UNCUT on the veg. It burned the shit out of both sk's, nothing else so much that it killed one(luckily i hhad a BIG clone root to replace it. It is also looking to me like the 3 Lush's i have are ,male, why are they showing so much after the sk fem's i don't know. But it is still hard to tell and i will see soon enough, damn i miss my microscope.. Good morning and good-day everyone!


yeah bro fish water is a trick my mom has used for YEARS... she keeps trying to get me to use it again but I spend so much on organic nutrients I don't really see the need.

however I have extra potted plants that I think I will do that on to see if there is a significant difference or not, if there is I will definitely implement it into my methods(my mom will be pissed haha... I kinda argued with her about this for a while...)


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 4, 2012)

I dont have fish anymore, otherwise I would try it. I didnt maintain my fish and the water was so foul smelling lol. I bet it would have been too strong.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2012)

My water had a slight bit of algae in it nothing really noticeable. I'm hoping it will help add some N into my flower mix. I brewed up My usual flower mix added extra kelp and some thrive alive b1 green into it. All the flower plants are a nice green, but the bc x lush being such a heavy feeder is starting to lighten up. as well as one of the dogs which i'm starting to this is the diesel pheno but it doesn't smell so.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 4, 2012)

Biker Kush @ 7 weeks , i have sampled a few test nugs from this plant it has started to fill in too and is looking better
i am happy with the very strong hash flavor it has already, it was looking like i was not going to keep this plant
due to it being a little awkward to grow and leafy and not the greatest yielding compared to the other plants i have
but after the early sample i am going to have to keep it, very rich deep flavour that coats the mouth and lingers for ages
very much on the afghan hash side with a slight sour musk after taste it has 3 weeks left to grow im sure it will get even better





































peace


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 4, 2012)

Just chopped my Larry og kush
















These are just the main buds...
Im letting all the undergrowth go another week or so ...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice fellas.

That Biker Og looks pretty good IMO. 

Interesting to see how the final product turns out


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 4, 2012)

That biker almost looks like a lil reveg in there possibly? I have a querkle with the leaves coming out the tips and think it is re-vegging or hermied and am gonna scrap it.


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> That biker almost looks like a lil reveg in there possibly? I have a querkle with the leaves coming out the tips and think it is re-vegging or hermied and am gonna scrap it.


I care much for that either! Makes for a rough ass trim job!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I care much for that either! Makes for a rough ass trim job!!!!


I try to cut out any plants from my line up that are a bitch to trim, unless the smoke is exceptional. I am lazy and have carpel tunnel so needless trimming is avoided.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> Biker Kush @ 7 weeks , i have sampled a few test nugs from this plant it has started to fill in too and is looking better
> i am happy with the very strong hash flavor it has already, it was looking like i was not going to keep this plant
> due to it being a little awkward to grow and leafy and not the greatest yielding compared to the other plants i have
> but after the early sample i am going to have to keep it, very rich deep flavour that coats the mouth and lingers for ages
> ...


Lookin good man, how long did she go? it looks to me othe r than being leafy she was trying to foxtail a bit.



KushXOJ said:


> Just chopped my Larry og kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good mane, post them up here too.



I85BLAX said:


> I care much for that either! Makes for a rough ass trim job!!!!


ssame here. but if its dank i deal with it.

My lush's still havnt completely shown sex, and as many times as i have seen male and female parts i am still confused but am gonna say it doesnt look like the usual ball structure. and it may be fem parts. and i'm leaning that way because the two Sour Kush's and the Dog showed fem. so these being almost a week n change behind have got to be fems. Also while spending time in my room i decided to put the small Purplekush x Sweet afghani delight and the 60's Kush along with the ?Kush in flower to determine sex. the fems will be clones and tightly fit in there for a small bumper crop.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good man, how long did she go? it looks to me othe r than being leafy she was trying to foxtail a bit.
> 
> Lookin good mane, post them up here too.
> 
> ...


I'm confused about some of mine too, see white hairs, but balls too. Then again they could be calyxes...have no idea lol. Going to put some pics up in a lil bit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> I'm confused about some of mine too, see white hairs, but balls too. Then again they could be calyxes...have no idea lol. Going to put some pics up in a lil bit.


If you see whit hairs it is a fem, If you see white hairs and drooping or hanging balls it's a hermie(very common headband trait, if you see that on the HB its a herm.) and it you see white hairs coming out of the balls it is probably just a fem. where are you seeing this?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 5, 2012)

Just thought I would share the other Pheno of the PLP

This is the one that commonly has purple and pink pistils.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I try to cut out any plants from my line up that are a bitch to trim, unless the smoke is exceptional. I am lazy and have carpel tunnel so needless trimming is avoided.


yeh i agree , i have some pretty plants too, that make the biker look like some kind of prehistoric land race strain lol 
i do not like leafy plants, this is why up until the test nugs i was not going to keep the biker, and had already thrown away one of the clones i was keeping of it
i still have one clone left 
now that i have tasted the potential of it with the test nugs i will have to keep it, it has a very good flavor 
it is an ugly plant leafy and has some odd development the way the buds fill in, it is improving , it has no hemmy issues with this pheno
it is the type of pheno where the colas will always produce new growth at the top, even when the lower parts are very mature 
i did throw a hemmy away at the start of the grow 

a few pics of the plants i have along side the biker, they make her look even more ugly imo lol

peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Just thought I would share the other Pheno of the PLP
> 
> This is the one that commonly has purple and pink pistils.


beautiful as always bill. everytime i see your pic it maes me want to be your neighbor. Not because of the weed, because of the weather. 


skunkd0c said:


> yeh i agree , i have some pretty plants too, that make the biker look like some kind of prehistoric land race strain lol
> i do not like leafy plants, this is why up until the test nugs i was not going to keep the biker, and had already thrown away one of the clones i was keeping of it
> i still have one clone left
> now that i have tasted the potential of it with the test nugs i will have to keep it, it has a very good flavor
> ...


Good shit d0c, It shouldn't matter much how she looks or any for that matter. Unless she is that much of a pain to cut. Some strains grow naturally ugly buds imo. As long as the smoke satisfies id fuck with her.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 5, 2012)

Supposed to be a balmy 66 today.

Feel like 80 outside though, sun is shining

Would have gone to the beach if the kiddos werent sick. The 4yo was up all night throwing up. Ruined his sheets, so he came to our bed, then he bombed our sheets too with a little more throw up, lol. Needless to say it was a long ass night, lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tryna .. the biker is at 7 weeks now about 3 weeks to go .. the buds themselves are made up of stacking or foxtailing calyx 
[/FONT]this plant does have a rather strange bud development for an indica, the calyx form and spiral up the branches filling in late
reminds me of how some haze hybrids grow 
once they fill in they are pretty solid it does not produce round type nuggets it is making longer thinner buds that form the colas
the individual calyx themselves are not overly large but are very dense and white in colour with all the crystals
i will germinate the rest of the biker kush seeds i have at some stage, and maybe get something a little less ugly lol

peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Supposed to be a balmy 66 today.
> 
> Feel like 80 outside though, sun is shining
> 
> Would have gone to the beach if the kiddos werent sick. The 4yo was up all night throwing up. Ruined his sheets, so he came to our bed, then he bombed our sheets too with a little more throw up, lol. Needless to say it was a long ass night, lol


Hope things pick up for them. And you also, it's 72 in the Queen City today. But on and off showers so its ugly. I know you know nothing of that

[video=youtube;3yNibj8LW-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yNibj8LW-Q[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> Hey Tryna .. the biker is at 7 weeks now about 3 weeks to go .. the buds themselves are made up of stacking or foxtailing calyx
> this plant does have a rather strange bud development for an indica, the calyx form and spiral up the branches filling in late
> reminds me of how some haze hybrids grow
> once they fill in they are pretty solid it does not produce round type nuggets it is making longer thinner buds that form the colas
> ...


i really like that input, very detailed. The genetics in biker are ]Hells Angels OG x (Hells Angels OG x SFV OG bx2) well i'm sure this pheno that you are holding on too is taking it's bud formation from the sativa side of og things. OG kush has to have some sort of sative in the genetics being that it is related to the chem family. where i ave see many sativalike d formations, she's not a looker but i'm betting in 3 weeks she will be dank.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hope things pick up for them. And you also, it's 72 in the Queen City today. But on and off showers so its ugly. I know you know nothing of that
> 
> [video=youtube;3yNibj8LW-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yNibj8LW-Q[/video]



That's my shit


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i really like that input, very detailed. The genetics in biker are ]Hells Angels OG x (Hells Angels OG x SFV OG bx2) well i'm sure this pheno that you are holding on too is taking it's bud formation from the sativa side of og things. OG kush has to have some sort of sative in the genetics being that it is related to the chem family. where i ave see many sativalike d formations, she's not a looker but i'm betting in 3 weeks she will be dank.




this biker plant from its appearance and my experiences of other strains looks like a land race afghani x haze ... lol being very afghan dominated
i was growing seedsmans afghani #1 recently, it is a landrace strain, i can see some very similar traits to the biker
i only germinated 6 biker seeds i have 6 left, biker was not the main strain for me on this grow 
my results on just 1 female are only a very rough guide, however with just 1 female it shows there is 
potential in this strain, for flavor atleast, the flavor is poweful i am not exaggerating it , it has much more flavor at this stage than 
all my other strains, only the angelheart is on the same kind of level, which is afghan skunk x mango haze 

seedsmans afghan1







peace


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Skunk, I have never seen or even heard of the Hells Angels OG part of that cross, but have heard of the Angelsheart. I have heard that she has an exceptional taste, but the high is a lil softer. This is just based onothers opinion though. If the biker has a close flavor level then it must be good. That Sedsman Afghan looks really good btw!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 5, 2012)

The biker is very close in flavor to the afghani 1, the biker has the added lingering musky after taste that the afghani1 does not have 
i heard the hells angel og is similar to the larry og but higher yielding .. i do not know much myself about these og strains m8 i am new to growing them 

on the karma genetics site it says biker is very much like the original flavor and has the classic lemon pinesol taste
i am glad the pheno i have is not lemon in any way, i have been smoking the flav from subcool recently, and this is very over the top lemon i
don't need any more lemon lol 

the way bubba kush is described in flavor i would say is similar to the pheno of biker i have 
the angleheart has a similar hash taste with a fruity orange taste 

that seedsman afghani was a lovely plant, i went through a lot of seeds to find it, most of the plants were totally useless 
they seemed ok in veg, but once flowering started they were very slow, by 6 weeks most of them had only tiny buds
the pheno i kept for about a year, was good yielding and great tasting
peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

I heard Hells Angels OG was from the same people who brought up Larry OG. the lemony fuel or just lemony in general Is something ive gotten in just about every og i fucked with so far. Its a particular lemon, not as citrusy as other lemon smells/flavors i have seen/tasted.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

My Larry is flowering not tasted yet, but the smell is lemon pinesol. It is supposed to yield well I have heard, but mine went through some issues so I cant say.. The Bubba has a great sweet not lemony at all taste, still some kushieness in there but not pine or lemon, at least mine wasnt.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 5, 2012)

yeh m8 this is the typical kind of thing said about hells og

History on the clone:
Cut came from an commercial H.A room in Orange County, grown by the same crew that brought the Orange County Larry cut into the medical Disp.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> If you see whit hairs it is a fem, If you see white hairs and drooping or hanging balls it's a hermie(very common headband trait, if you see that on the HB its a herm.) and it you see white hairs coming out of the balls it is probably just a fem. where are you seeing this?


These appear to be 100% female right?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

Look like girls to me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

Yurp! dem gals, n she got sum frosty pistils. 

Lol i tried to snap some pics wit' my weak ass camera holdin a cfl for light. i took like 30 trich shots this cam has NO macro ability whatsoever. Lol i kinda liked 3 but the rest were ass.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 5, 2012)

That's good to hear! I'm paranoid about having a hermie lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I heard Hells Angels OG was from the same people who brought up Larry OG. the lemony fuel or just lemony in general Is something ive gotten in just about every og i fucked with so far. Its a particular lemon, not as citrusy as other lemon smells/flavors i have seen/tasted.


That is interesting m8 ..about the lemon/pinesol 
this is the first og strain i have grown so i do not have any other OG to compare it too , i wanted to grow a strain from karma a few he has look nice
i went with the biker in the end, but it could just of easy been a few of the others 
the lemon flavor of subcools the flav is too much for me, it is a novelty at first but after too much smoking the after taste is too sour for me
the write up on the flav says that it coats the mouth and tongue with flavor .. i cant say i found this at all, the flav tasted very similar to a strong lemon haze 
it is the biker kush that i would describe as coating the mouth with flavor very oily texture to the smoke, the way the flavor lingers is quite unique to me
perhaps subcool has a pheno of the flav that does this oily coating of the mouth, i didn't find one 

peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

Is that both of em, the pics you posted don't look to be hermed at all. But you have to watch the headband she will start trippin balls b4 you know it. Thats if you have that pheno, My last headband hermed i popped the balls off and kept it goin fine. Almost all that i have seen produce a few seeds at the end. which will be fem/herm.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> That is interesting m8 ..about the lemon/pinesol
> this is the first og strain i have grown so i do not have any other OG to compare it too , i wanted to grow a strain from karma a few he has look nice
> i went with the biker in the end, but it could just of easy been a few of the others
> the lemon flavor of subcools the flav is too much for me, it is a novelty at first but after too much smoking the after taste is too sour for me
> ...


I ordered the flav once, and killed it. My Lush has a very light lemony smell top it at the f3 generation. But the f4's i'm running have a real funky more og reminiscent smell, with a lemony undertone. You kinda have to sniff for a second to find it. the genetics there are OG Kush x (Lemon Larry OG x Chem D) there was a lot of lemony phenos i had to go through with the females before i got funky. My males however smelled lovely in a funky way.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Is that both of em, the pics you posted don't look to be hermed at all. But you have to watch the headband she will start trippin balls b4 you know it. Thats if you have that pheno, My last headband hermed i popped the balls off and kept it goin fine. Almost all that i have seen produce a few seeds at the end. which will be fem/herm.


Thanks for the heads up, I'll be looking out...and if I see any balls, I'll cut them off. 

That is interesting about the seeds...wouldn't be entirely adverse to having a fem/herm, maybe could get some seeds going.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I ordered the flav once, and killed it. My Lush has a very light lemony smell top it at the f3 generation. But the f4's i'm running have a real funky more og reminiscent smell, with a lemony undertone. You kinda have to sniff for a second to find it. the genetics there are OG Kush x (Lemon Larry OG x Chem D) there was a lot of lemony phenos i had to go through with the females before i got funky. My males however smelled lovely in a funky way.


i am more interested in the bubba kush type flavours hash oil, coffee, etc etc, i am happy i think i have something like this with the biker pheno
i only ran the flav for 1 clone run, it was great yielding but not what i wanted 
i grew out a free seed a long while back of sour cream from dna, i didn't keep her as she took so long to grow 12+ weeks
but i really enjoyed the flavour very rich hash/fuel/musky mix
sour cream is chem d x g13haze , the biker has a flavor similar to the sour cream, less of the musky fuel more of the hash with the biker

peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> i am more interested in the bubba kush type flavours hash oil, coffee, etc etc, i am happy i think i have something like this with the biker pheno
> i only ran the flav for 1 clone run, it was great yielding but not what i wanted
> i grew out a free seed a long while back of sour cream from dna, i didn't keep her as she took so long to grow 12+ weeks
> but i really enjoyed the flavour very rich hash/fuel/musky mix
> ...


I love the fresh coffee smell. hash smell i get from kush's. i love opening the jar to that smell. I had a sour cream that i killed when i killed the flav Lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2012)

Whoa... No weed!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2012)

And my nephew been sittin next to me rappin for an hour. No words just sounds that rhyme, but he has the flow down. Lol, luckily should have cookies on the way


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2012)

Found some Old pics of Lush as an f1. It's cool to go way back and see how i've progressed. And a pic of a headband seedling i had a while back. 
HB Seedling







PowerKush x Lush, I forgot i ever even grew this cross. 







The corleone Kush mom to the 60's Kush =Corleone Kush x Lush







The rest are lush, so glad i thought to go back and get some comparison pics. I'm almost 100% sure my lush's are fem now. Lucky mofo i am, if they are.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 6, 2012)

Those are nice looking plants. I have a Corleone (single) I'm going to pop soon, hope it looks like yours.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 6, 2012)

Chemband

RP Headband x Res Chem x Sour D


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^^ that's a monster bush!! Lovely!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> View attachment 2201650
> Chemband
> 
> RP Headband x Res Chem x Sour D


 How is she smokin. Say good things and i'm poppin a few soon. Gotta pop more seedlings. just can't choose.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2012)

about to see whats in my stash now. might post the kush related ones on here. But i think they all have a bit in em.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2012)

Here we go. 
Cougar Kush
PowerKush x Lush
Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight
DOG
Cali Connection Sour OG
Ed Rosenthals Super Bud x Blue Dream
Bubba Kush x Master Kush
Chemband x Grape Kush
Chitown SourKush
60's Kush(COrleone Kush x Lush) 
Big Buddha Blue Cheese x Lush
Big Buddha Blue Cheese x Lush BX1 
Grape Kush 
Lush f2,f3,f4's
I have several Strains that have Casyeband in the genetics(CASEYBAND=Casey Jones x Headband) they are:
Caliband(Chimera's Calizhar x Caseyband)
Lemon Qleaner x Caseyband
Purple10(Void Pheno) x Caseyband
Ice x Caseyband
BMF(Chimera's C4 x Caseyband)
Special Edward (BMF x Cindy 99)


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Here we go.
> Cougar Kush
> PowerKush x Lush
> Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight
> ...


I think they all sound good...but the following names hit me hardest.....
Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight (sounds exquisite!)

Bubba Kush x Master Kush (love BUBBA!! and Master sounds like a given)

Grape Kush ( I have Grape Krush the kush has me really intrigued)

Chitown SourKush ( I have heard so much.........!!)

I would love to try some/all those.




I went into my stash into the Gurple I complain about regarding the taste/smell. I cracked a big nug (I usually go for the smaller ones 1st and leave best for last) anyway I am really high and the taste/smell is decent as well. I am glad I kept a few clones, in fact I might throw a few into the flower area (indoor) I think a slow dry and dont let her overdry is the key as the big buds are nicer and way stronger....I am really high right now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

some fire in that list T.. hard pushed to find a weak link in any of it really. i've noticed a load have been working the C99 lately. if you have the holy grail pheno though it'd be shame not to put the studs to it. 

laters man


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some fire in that list T.. hard pushed to find a weak link in any of it really. i've noticed a load have been working the C99 lately. if you have the holy grail pheno though it'd be shame not to put the studs to it.
> 
> laters man


which pheno of the c99 is the good one?

the indica dom one?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

there are two main keepers so i'm told the pineapple one being the preferred the second is a more tropical fruit smell. both highly valued for commercial cos A it's lovely fruity weed everyone likes and B in good conditions it'll yield like crazy.

the pineapple one is more sativa. real racy high


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2012)

Ive been hearing, and seeing the c99 that is in the cross i have. It looks dank and as far as dizzle frost goes it is superdank. I'm not sure is it's pineapple though. I'm gonna pop em soon enough. i think next in line is the Chemband x grapekush.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there are two main keepers so i'm told the pineapple one being the preferred the second is a more tropical fruit smell. both highly valued for commercial cos A it's lovely fruity weed everyone likes and B in good conditions it'll yield like crazy.
> 
> the pineapple one is more sativa. real racy high


Mine smells like a fruit punch, slightly stretchy, but not as bad as pure sativa or haze. Minimal side branching, but responds very well to topping and needs support halfway through flowering. Extremely frosty and gets solid buds with minimal trimming.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Mine smells like a fruit punch, slightly stretchy, but not as bad as pure sativa or haze. Extremely frosty and gets solid buds with minimal trimming.


i think yours is directly related to my cross bassman, i may be wrong.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think yours is directly related to my cross bassman, i may be wrong.


I got my cut from a club, and didnt expect much. The reason I got it was that I saw so many great crosses based on her, so I figured she might be good. I actually expected her to be more sativa, but like her just the way she is


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh ok, maybew noty directly related. I really would like to get it in with the pineapple pheno.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Oh ok, maybew noty directly related. I really would like to get it in with the pineapple pheno.


That racey high is to your liking, or are you interested in the pineapple aroma/taste?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2012)

The taste and yield . Im an indica guy 100%


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> The taste and yield . Im an indica guy 100%


stuff tastes awesome but the high just made me paranoid as fuck, thought i was having heart palpitations. dunno where the crosses came from but i've seen a few doing the rounds.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stuff tastes awesome but the high just made me paranoid as fuck, thought i was having heart palpitations. dunno where the crosses came from but i've seen a few doing the rounds.


Yeah that racey high is too much for me! I love great tastes though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

it's funny well actually it's not, cinderella gives me a heart pumping like a stallion on E. yet most other sativas i've tried don't


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there are two main keepers so i'm told the pineapple one being the preferred the second is a more tropical fruit smell. both highly valued for commercial cos A it's lovely fruity weed everyone likes and B in good conditions it'll yield like crazy.
> 
> the pineapple one is more sativa. real racy high


I just ordered some C99 x Arcata Lemonwreck ("Dirty Girl") from Hemp Depot, hoping it's very citrus. The breeder (KOS) says their C99 has a citrus pheno of grapefruit/pineapple, and a normal pheno that smells like over-ripe figs. I assume they chose a citrus to mix with the Lemonwreck. Once all my beans are delivered I'm planning a Kush and Lemon grow, with lemon kushes and lemon flavored strains. So far I have Blue Lemon Thai, Corleone, Larry, God x Lemon Sk, C99 x Lemonwreck, Ripped Bubba, and Jack's Cleaner. I may toss in another one or two if I have some room.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

any idea what the lemon in the arcata comes from? should be sweet whatever really though. 

i've just mashed up a good ounce of super lemon haze and the lemon larry og x SourD x chem D. the slh is a nice balanced hig where as the larry smells like i should be cleaning the floor with it. it's like smelling salts or something. 

my two all time favourite lemons though are the psycho killer from breeersboutique and panama red. both exceptional highs


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's funny well actually it's not, cinderella gives me a heart pumping like a stallion on E. yet most other sativas i've tried don't


If I remember correctly the C99 is Jack Herer and NL5 and Haze with several backcrosses. I dont kow how my pheno is possible.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2012)

cinderella is skunk, northern lights, jack herer and a touch of shiva, the haze they put in the mix will account for the tropical taste i reckon!? its a mix of allsorts


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2012)

im pretty sure the c99 used in the crosses was the pineapple pheno. ive got a few of the c99 crosses as well. pretty sure alot of them came from dizz. ive grown out the pineapple pheno and was blownnnn awayyyy! lol. i kno HC's got BBYY's basket case goin. which is ak-47 x c-99. the c-99 has a bit of a racey high.. but it didnt affect me as much as i thought it would. deff very uplifting... and something u may want to smoke in moderation.. and not before bed... lol.

i have a master bubba goin but its only in veg. pretty sure HC just finihsed up a couple of those as well. another strain u may wanna give a try T is the Ice x CaseyBand aka Arctic Express. ive grown this out as well and was really impressed. and quite a few ppl i sold some too still say it was their favorite strain. =)

also have a BMF flowering right now. bright green with hints of pink and purple in it. alot of others that have grown the BMF really really liked it. which was why i gave it a try. =) all the strains sound great tho. im sure youll be happy with w.e. u decide to try. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2012)

heres a lil more info on the c-99

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cinderella_99/Brothers_Grimm/

and this site has a shit ton of info on it. really great info actually. i gotta admit.. the cinderella was one of the best strains ive grown.. fast finisher (about 50 days) high yielder. great/long lasting high. very unique strong fruit/pineapple aroma. great bag appeal.. very frosty.. =) anywayz. heres the link.

http://highboldtage.wordpress.com/2010/01/18/c99-cinderella-99-cindy-99-brothers-grimm/


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 6, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> heres a lil more info on the c-99
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cinderella_99/Brothers_Grimm/
> 
> ...


KOS seems to have a Bros.Grimm C99:
C99 from Kingdom Organic Seeds at Hemp Depot


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 6, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> heres a lil more info on the c-99
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cinderella_99/Brothers_Grimm/
> 
> ...


You sold me on it! Sounds like an incredible strain. Have to try it now...lol. Just placed an order


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there are two main keepers so i'm told the pineapple one being the preferred the second is a more tropical fruit smell. both highly valued for commercial cos A it's lovely fruity weed everyone likes and B in good conditions it'll yield like crazy.
> 
> the pineapple one is more sativa. real racy high


I just germed 6 pineapple pheno C99's


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Oh ok, maybew noty directly related. I really would like to get it in with the pineapple pheno.


Good to know


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How is she smokin. Say good things and i'm poppin a few soon. Gotta pop more seedlings. just can't choose.


The smoke on that chemband was legit. Tasted like old school OG kush. But more of a headband high.

Those Chemband x GK were pretty nice to, a buddy did them 12/12 from seed, and the got huge!!


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 6, 2012)

HERES A DNA SOUR KUSH I MONTH OLD....WANT BE ABLE TO PUT HER INTO FLOWER UNTIL AUGUST... IN GOING TO TAKE ALOT OF CLONES OFF HER...HOPE ITS GOOD...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 6, 2012)

I flowered my C99 to 66 days, not because it wasnt done, but because my taste is a lot of amber trichs, and she was still swelling till after the 8th week.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2012)

here are a few shots of the C-99 pineapple pheno.. glad i got ya to order sum lady J. u will not be disappointed!! trust me. =) ** Make sure you guys feed it plenty of cal/mag!! she needs alot of it. =)

*Cinderella 99 Pineapple pheno *Harvested at 50 days flowering*

*

the last pic was after being dried and a week cure. as you can tell... very very sticky. =) the smell is overwhelmingly strong!! the the point where i had to stop trimming for a little.. the smell was soo strong it was almost making me nauseous. lol. in a good way. =)​


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any idea what the lemon in the arcata comes from? should be sweet whatever really though.
> 
> i've just mashed up a good ounce of super lemon haze and the lemon larry og x SourD x chem D. the slh is a nice balanced hig where as the larry smells like i should be cleaning the floor with it. it's like smelling salts or something.
> 
> my two all time favourite lemons though are the psycho killer from breeersboutique and panama red. both exceptional highs


I couldn't find anything on Lemonwreck, it may be a lemony pheno of Trainwreck. It seems that they got the Mother from Arcata so may be a clone-only. (This is a company formed by Greenman and The Rev.) Also, never had Panama Red so I didn't realize it's lemon flavored. Cool.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey don... was the panama red the 60 week beast?

And I hear you about the smell being too strong sometimes chb. My eyes start stinging from the smell sometimes.

Nice bean list Tgss.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Oh ok, maybew noty directly related. I really would like to get it in with the pineapple pheno.


Hey T and gang how's it going. Got 6 BC x Lush that are rocking under the 1k and their cuttings root so fast with long legs that I'm thinking it's going to be a jungle of bc x lush in the cave for quite a while. Keeping the bar high man with your stuff! If you ever want to grow out straight C99 f4 pineapple pheno hit me up, I have some of those beans left. Real nice selection of Frost's stuff and soon mine I guess (I try and get out and they drag me back in ; ) over at Cannazon if anyone wants to check it out. Got to go hit the bricks and play on some roofs for a while lol. Later man

C4 puff puff pass>>>>>>> : !)

Bubbamaster...







C4...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 7, 2012)

Thx for the replies everybody. and the offers . I think i'm cool with one of the best group of growers online. if i gotta prob or need help you guys are always there. just my appreciation. I gave my lush clones away even though they might be male but i'll let em kno what i see soon. got some new rooting hormone type shit i gotta research as well.but overall anotha day anotha dolla! have a good one.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey don... was the panama red the 60 week beast?
> 
> And I hear you about the smell being too strong sometimes chb. My eyes start stinging from the smell sometimes.
> 
> Nice bean list Tgss.


When I trimmed my mango the oror was WAY intense like rotten mangos and vomit! It was just too much. I think it was the smelliest wed I ever grew. The smell is a hate it or love it thing. A few of my friends and I couldnt stop smelling the jar, my daughter is absolutely repulsed by its smell though.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Found some Old pics of Lush as an f1. It's cool to go way back and see how i've progressed. And a pic of a headband seedling i had a while back.
> HB Seedling
> 
> 
> ...


far out  they all look super delicious!!, very impressive! been a while since i been here, going to have to backtrack somewhat!! threads moving like a train man, good stuff! rep+
quality ++


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 8, 2012)

Week two of flowering! If you notice the plants are gathering towards the left, it's because there is more screen over there. Had to leave space on the right to get under the canopy. 

**Let me know if I'm posting too many pics!**


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

LadyJ, I like your flowering tote setup! Does it get light tight, or do you cover it during lights out? What kinda yields do you get from that?


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> LadyJ, I like your flowering tote setup! Does it get light tight, or do you cover it during lights out? What kinda yields do you get from that?


Thanks bassman . I leave it in a darkened room during it's dark period. Only light my house with candles at night. Not sure what kind of yields yet, this my first grow!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok then good luck! I see the 6 cfls in the lid...is there more not visible? And do you have a fan to extract the heat from the bulbs? I know you prolly have this down, but just asking.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Ok then good luck! I see the 6 cfls in the lid...is there more not visible? And do you have a fan to extract the heat from the bulbs? I know you prolly have this down, but just asking.


I'll make a video for you in a bit and show you how I have it set up. Then, if you don't mind, you can recommend me something in case there's a better way to do things!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> I'll make a video for you in a bit and show you how I have it set up. Then, if you don't mind, you can recommend me something in case there's a better way to do things!


Sounds good. I am by far not an expert and will help if I can, but there are several here on this thread.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 8, 2012)

Never too many pics ladyJ. Love that setup. Nice and clean. They are looking really good for your first grow. Funny... I could have sworn you've been around longer than since just april. You fit in qiute nicely round here.

One tip I have is Aluminum Tape. You can get it at HomeDepot or wherever, it's maybe $8 a roll. It's totally light proof and water proof and I love working with it. If you 've seen any of my setups, you'd know that. If there are any places where you would worry about light getting in, you can put the tape on it.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Never too many pics ladyJ. Love that setup. Nice and clean. They are looking really good for your first grow. Funny... I could have sworn you've been around longer than since just april. You fit in qiute nicely round here.
> 
> One tip I have is Aluminum Tape. You can get it at HomeDepot or wherever, it's maybe $8 a roll. It's totally light proof and water proof and I love working with it. If you 've seen any of my setups, you'd know that. If there are any places where you would worry about light getting in, you can put the tape on it.


Thanks for saying so jigfresh . It feels like I have been around a lot longer too, have been on the forums so much lol. I'll keep the aluminum tape in mind! Just had some Mylar come in the mail so might adjust the box next grow. The windshield reflectors (what I have coating the sides) are made with mylar and don't seem to do too bad.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

I use that aluminum tape as well. It sticks better that duct tape also.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 8, 2012)

You guys know about the Attitude promo? Ordered about 4 seeds and got these for free in return:


FEMINIZED UFO #1 World of Seeds Medical Collection Afghan Kush x Skunk

FEMINIZED UFO #1
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
FEMINIZED UFO #2 World of Seeds Medical Collection Northern Lights x Big Bud

FEMINIZED UFO #2
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
T H Seeds Lambo

June Jubilee Promo (2 seeds)
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Dinafem Seeds Cheese AUTO

June Jubilee Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Delicious Seeds Critical Jack Herer

June Jubilee Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Reserva Privada Kandy Kush

June Jubilee Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Cali Connection Blue Dream Haze

June Jubilee Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
G13 Labs Pineapple Express

June Jubilee Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF

[/SUP]​


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 8, 2012)

By the way, I'm not advertising...never used Attitude before, only have ordered from Herbies (which has bomb ass customer service by the way). The free Kandy Kush caught my eye


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 8, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> By the way, I'm not advertising...never used Attitude before, only have ordered from Herbies (which has bomb ass customer service by the way). The free Kandy Kush caught my eye


My Kandy Kush is lemony and sweet, I can't leave it alone.


----------



## Oldgrowerdude (Jun 8, 2012)

_*I'M AH OLD TIME STRAINS KIND OF GROWER AND I LOVE THE SPEEDIE SUPER HEAD STONE....HERE'S SOME PIC'S OF MY 39 DAY SHOTS ON THIS WONDERFUL CROSS... CLONE BOUGHT LOCALLY...great for depression.*_

56 and still tookin, loving it here in the Rocky Mountain state......


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Ok then good luck! I see the 6 cfls in the lid...is there more not visible? And do you have a fan to extract the heat from the bulbs? I know you prolly have this down, but just asking.



Here's the vid, let me know what you think. I know I could probably do with another fan or two for exhaust, but the climate seems pretty good so far. Just have problems with humidity at night but am getting a mini dehumidifier to use inside. 

[video=youtube_share;rjH9o-7vh90]http://youtu.be/rjH9o-7vh90[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you have an intake fan, if so where is it located? I have never grown with cfl's... do you normally have all 6 on? It looks like only 4 are on in the video.

I think 5,000 lumens per ft2 in around where you want to aim with the cfls. I dont know how big your tote is, or what size bulbs you have.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Do you have an intake fan, if so where is it located? I have never grown with cfl's... do you normally have all 6 on? It looks like only 4 are on in the video.
> 
> I think 5,000 lumens per ft2 in around where you want to aim with the cfls. I dont know how big your tote is, or what size bulbs you have.


The intake fan is the very first one shown in the vid...it's on the bottom left-hand corner of the box, opposite the exhaust. I normally have all the lights on, but they tend to blind the camera so only left one set on. Have two 42 watt 6500k CFL, three 32 watt 2700ks, and one 26 watt 2700k. The totes I'm using are 35 gallons.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> The intake fan is the very first one shown in the vid...it's on the bottom left-hand corner of the box, opposite the exhaust. I normally have all the lights on, but they tend to blind the camera so only left one set on. Have two 42 watt 6500k CFL, three 32 watt 2700ks, and one 26 watt 2700k. The totes I'm using are 35 gallons.


Ill loom up the lumen output tomorrow, I miss stuff in videos all the time, glad you have an intake fan.

I am eager to see how these buds come out from cfl light. I have seen some videos, but never seen bud in person (that I know of ) from a cfl grow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2012)

sweet tote grow!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Ill loom up the lumen output tomorrow, I miss stuff in videos all the time, glad you have an intake fan.
> 
> I am eager to see how these buds come out from cfl light. I have seen some videos, but never seen bud in person (that I know of ) from a cfl grow.


Nice bassman, I appreciate your help! Just recently added the fan to the intake...but it probably would have been more useful if I had it at the exhaust and kept using passive intake. Didn't notice a change in anything (was going for decreased humidity). Hope my buds live up to your expectations!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet tote grow!


Thanks Don, I'm flattered you guys like it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2012)

don't think i've seen one as well put together to be honest usually it's half assed with tin foil all over the show.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> don't think i've seen one as well put together to be honest usually it's half assed with tin foil all over the show.


lol I know exactly what you mean...the tin foil kills me. I would feel like a failure if the plants died so tried to do some proper research!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 9, 2012)

yeaa you do got urself a nice lil setup there lady J. =) very well put together. plants look happy.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Nice bassman, I appreciate your help! Just recently added the fan to the intake...but it probably would have been more useful if I had it at the exhaust and kept using passive intake. Didn't notice a change in anything (was going for decreased humidity). Hope my buds live up to your expectations!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Don, I'm flattered you guys like it


I know that you love yer plants as they look really happy as chb said.


42 watt 2800 lumen x2 5600
32 watt 2150 lumen x3 6450
26 watt 1600 lumen x1 1600
13650 lumens

35 gallon tote 18.625
x32.5
4.20 ft2 approx


5k lumen per ft2 is 21k lumens
you are at 3250 lumen per ft2 right now
all 42 watters will get you 16800 lumen or 4000 lumen per ft2

I am not saying this wont work, but if temps allow, stepping up to all 42 watters will aid in larger denser buds. 
I dont mean to sound negative as I really like your setup, and I have no personal experience with cfl growing at all. I just looked up what ppl try to aim for (lumen wise) to help you out.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 9, 2012)

Did you know that Lumens dont "stack" 

The highest amount of lumens in her box is 2800 from the 42 watt bulb. And that would be directly in front of the bulb.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Did you know that Lumens dont "stack"
> 
> The highest amount of lumens in her box is 2800 from the 42 watt bulb. And that would be directly in front of the bulb.


Thanx BC, Thats why I said ask for another opinion. I just know what I have read, and didnt read that b4, I do remember that lighting guy coming over and arguing weird things in the vert thread and some responses about cumulative lumens and other stuff...


Are you saying one large cfl bulb would be better than several smaller ones?


I like this shirt and thought it fit this thread


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey you don't sound negative! I appreciate you looking up the info in the first place. You and billcollector got me thinking so went and looked up some stuff myself. This is what I found from Roseman's Bubbleponics guide:

**By the way, CFLs emit lumens / light from all sides, not just the front.**

A 42-watt compact fluorescent (CFL) emits about 2700 lumens(64 lumens per watt). Four 42 watt CFLs use 168 watts and emit 10,800 lumens. Other size CFLs have a similar efficiency.

*However, that is only part of the story.* Plants use mostly red and blue light. Yellow and green light is of little use to them, so light that is emitted in these spectrums is wasted energy. Most of the light emitted by HPS lamps is in the yellow spectrum. Only a small amount of the emitted light is is in the orange or red spectrums, which plants use efficiently. Warm white fluorescents (2700 Kelvin) emit a greater portion in the red and orange sectors.

Although fluorescents produce only about 75% of the light per watt that the HPS does, the amount of light usable by the plant is equal or probably higher with the fluorescents. You may wish to experiment to see if adding a single cool white CFL to replace one warm white results in shorter, stouter stems and more vigorous growth. The reasoning is that warm whites don't emit much blue light, which the plants use for photosynthesis and to regulate their growth. The cool white bulb supplies the blue light.

My call for your unit would be to use several (three to five) CFLs with a total input of between 120-160 watts. Although the 150 watt HPS is a bit more efficient that the CFLs in total output, watt for watt the fluorescents provide as much useful light as the HPS lamp. Heat is another consideration. The HPS runs much hotter and emits more heat than the flourescents.

Make sure to use reflective material around the garden so that any light escaping the garden is reflected back to the plants. Any light that doesn't get to the plant leaves is wasted.
*
Look at a lumen/watt ration of various CFL's.* The higher the wattage of CFLs, the lower the lumen/watt ratio. This chart was submitted by Jerry Garcia, a grow buddy from another grow site, and edited for typos.

*For example...*
the 200w listed at 9250 lumens for a lumens/watt ratio of 9250/200=46.25

the 150w is listed at 7500 lumens for a l/w ratio of 7500/150=50

the 125w is listed at 6500 lumens for a l/w ratio of 6500/125=52

the 42w are listed for 2700 lumens, l/w ratio of 2700/42=64.28

I have some 26w that give off 1700 lumens for a l/w ratio of 1700/26=65.38

GE lists some 13w that give off 825 lumens for a l/w ratio of 825/13=63.46

So, according to these numbers the most efficient bulbs for growing are the 26w that emit 1700 lumens. If you used 8 26w bulbs (208 watts total) you'd be getting 13,600 lumens...4,350 more lumens than a single 200 watt CFL. AND the eight 26 watt bulbs would cost less than the one 200 watt bulb.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Hey you don't sound negative! I appreciate you looking up the info in the first place. You and billcollector got me thinking so went and looked up some stuff myself. This is what I found from Roseman's Bubbleponics guide:
> 
> **By the way, CFLs emit lumens / light from all sides, not just the front.**
> 
> ...


BC was saying that lumens are not stackable, meaning a point source or single origin might be better. We are talking light intensity, and not combined light output if that makes sense.

With my grow I use one light and then I might add side lighting to spots where the light has tapered off to help with coverage


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

I use these for side lighting and think it might do a good job in your box as opposed to the multiple lights you have, and you can add small cfl bulbs in the gaps if there is a need. Just an idea.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-2Ft-T5-Fluorescent-Lamps-Grow-Light-3000K-Tek-Bloom-Bulb-2X55-Hydroponics-PL-/300595485617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fce31bb1







replacement bulbs from them are cheap if you go through the same company from the non-ebay website.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> BC was saying that lumens are not stackable, meaning a point source or single origin might be better. We are talking light intensity, and not combined light output if that makes sense.


I mostly posted it since you asked if the smaller bulbs or one large cfl would be best. According to the numbers Roseman shared, a 26 watt CFL has more lumen / watt ratio that the higher watt CFLs. So using this information, it would be more efficient to surround the plant with low wattage bulbs rather than to have one huge CFL suspended above. 

Rather than try to fit bulbs and wires all around the box, I trained the plants with a scrog so that their tips would be exposed in an even canopy and easier to place lighting. 

I've seen people do some amazing things by positioning the lights all around their plants and even in between buds. I guess we'll just have to see what the box is capable of! If I was rich, I'd just go buy a 1000 watt light with a living room size tent and state of the art ventilation with filtration...but outside my dreams, my ass is broke and trying to find a way to experience growing MJ


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I use these for side lighting and think it might do a good job in your box as opposed to the multiple lights you have, and you can add small cfl bulbs in the gaps if there is a need. Just an idea.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-2Ft-T5-Fluorescent-Lamps-Grow-Light-3000K-Tek-Bloom-Bulb-2X55-Hydroponics-PL-/300595485617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fce31bb1
> 
> ...


If I had more money to play with, I'd def check it out...but it's much easier for me to shell out 10 bucks for a CFL than it is to buy that system and the bulbs you know? As I get better at growing and have more money to put towards it, I'll be upgrading. But until then, I'm aiming to be CFL Queen


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-2---PLL55-3000k-Bloom-Spectrum-Bulbs.asp

here are the replacement bulbs $16 plus shipping for a pair.
The unit comes with a pair of bulbs to start with and they last a long time. They do start to produce less lumens over time like any bulb, but I would say 6-9 months of use is fine.

I understand about money, trust me. Every grow I do I buy new stuff (if I have money) and try to improve.

Either way what ever bud you end up with is bud you didnt have b4!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-2---PLL55-3000k-Bloom-Spectrum-Bulbs.asp
> 
> here are the replacement bulbs $16 plus shipping for a pair.
> The unit comes with a pair of bulbs to start with and they last a long time. They do start to produce less lumens over time like any bulb, but I would say 6-9 months of use is fine.
> ...


That is very true!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

If you were close by any members here someone might have some extra equipment to donate or at least sell ya at a really low price.

A cheap setup can be made from CL and Home Depot and the grow store.
CL always has those high-bay 400watt metal bowl looking light fixtures with a bulb and ballast really cheap...$30 to $75
A few 2x4's or some 3/4-1" pvc pipe with elbows and a some panda film.

You can do a 2x2 up to 3x3 grow with that light, fan-to cool the area, and an exhaust fan with passive intake and you are set.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 9, 2012)

The reason it is good to run multiple lights with a lower lumen output is because you can control location of the lights. You can get more coverage that way.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 9, 2012)

Finally found the pics of my Grape Kush


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pure Awesomeness Bill!


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Jun 9, 2012)

F3s and F4s that's what I call dedication, passion and some fine medicine. Awesome...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey there T what up. Just wanted to drop a pic of your BC x Lush into your thread. I'll have to check to see exactly how many days in they are but I would say around 3 wks. Went 6 for 8 females and lots of cuttings starting to veg ; !)

Hope your well!

BC x Lush...


----------



## Theowl (Jun 10, 2012)

^^those look great! 

I am REALLY restraining myself to not cut mine. I know it's not ready, but I want it sooooo bad!! 
Its still the best smelling girl in flower I have. 

Oh!! HC! I successfully revegged the Arctic express man! I'm putting it in my veggie garden
a bit of lst, and she will be a killer plant. The budlets I got from the first run were top shelf to be sure so I am stoked to have revegged her!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 10, 2012)

Took these this morning, Seedsman Original Skunk #1 and Reserva Privada Sour Kush, flowering week 2


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2012)

Those look real nice.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Those look real nice.


Thanks Jig


----------



## poplars (Jun 11, 2012)

so I ended my break from cannabis last night, I worked hella hard, I definitely earned it, and I wanted to encourage that pattern of working hard to enjoy it on the weekends kind of thing.


it was nothing short of amazing. no anxiety, no tightness in the chest, my issues were all processed to the point where I was able to truly enjoy the cannabis and I got SO fuckin high off of only 4-5 hits of hash. amazing...amazing.


----------



## Theowl (Jun 11, 2012)

Right on man!! That's good commitment!!


----------



## poplars (Jun 11, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Right on man!! That's good commitment!!



yeah for the first time in a long time I feel truly balanced... it's a nice feeling.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah for the first time in a long time I feel truly balanced... it's a nice feeling.


So the problem you were having was from too much weed too often, or do you think the body needs a break for a few days ever so often to re-calibrate?

Either way glad you feel better and can enjoy the high!


----------



## poplars (Jun 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> So the problem you were having was from too much weed too often, or do you think the body needs a break for a few days ever so often to re-calibrate?
> 
> Either way glad you feel better and can enjoy the high!



it wasn't necessarily that, it was the reasoning behind WHY I was using that much weed. every time I'd get frustrated or have a bad time I'd blaze to get out of it. this caused my problems to sort of get stuffed down deep inside me until they built up and manifested anxiety.

so daily blazing is definitely no for me, it turns into a coping mechansim really quickly. only way I'd do it again is if I got serious physical pain.


when I leave it to the weekends towards the evening time only after working hard as fuck, it becomes a positive habitual cycle that I can live with and truly ENJOY.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2012)

I got a lot of respect for that.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 11, 2012)

Sour Kush (mostly on left) and Skunk #1 (mostly on right)


----------



## poplars (Jun 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I got a lot of respect for that.


thanks man I appreciate it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> it wasn't necessarily that, it was the reasoning behind WHY I was using that much weed. every time I'd get frustrated or have a bad time I'd blaze to get out of it. this caused my problems to sort of get stuffed down deep inside me until they built up and manifested anxiety.
> 
> so daily blazing is definitely no for me, it turns into a coping mechansim really quickly. only way I'd do it again is if I got serious physical pain.
> 
> ...


I totally understand now bro. 
I was the same way with beer and liquor several yrs ago. It really took a tole on me. I was getting into fights when drunk and it realllly strained my relationship with my wife as well. Yeah using anything as a crutch changes the way you think about it and expecting it to make it all better doesnt work very long. I am glad you are able to find a way to enjoy weed again!!


----------



## poplars (Jun 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I totally understand now bro.
> I was the same way with beer and liquor several yrs ago. It really took a tole on me. I was getting into fights when drunk and it realllly strained my relationship with my wife as well. Yeah using anything as a crutch changes the way you think about it and expecting it to make it all better doesnt work very long. I am glad you are able to find a way to enjoy weed again!!


me too brother I was ready to quit it entirely if it was going to be that bad of a problem for me. that's probably why I wasable to change my habit so easily, well relatively easy, I 'd be lying if I said it was actually easy.

but yeah I didn't get any anxiety last night, had a couple intense thoughts that lasted less than 3-7 seconds and the rest of the time I was just like in an epic vibe hella high. at one pointI actually got too high (I blame it on the caffeine in the soda I was drinking hahaha...)


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

I actually got too high yesterday from trimming and then manicuring some other plants that are flowering. I was handling the plants for about 2 hrs though. I didnt realize cannabinoids were active in that state?
(Ill blame it on the super strong coffee I was drinking while trimming) Usually have a single cup in the morn, y-day I drank half the pot.


----------



## poplars (Jun 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I actually got too high yesterday from trimming and then manicuring some other plants that are flowering. I was handling the plants for about 2 hrs though. I didnt realize cannabinoids were active in that state?
> (Ill blame it on the super strong coffee I was drinking while trimming) Usually have a single cup in the morn, y-day I drank half the pot.


yeah man it was teh coffee. the reason I felt too high is because of my low tolerance + the caffeine in the soda I was drinking from munchies...hehe. damn munchies.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah man it was teh coffee. the reason I felt too high is because of my low tolerance + the caffeine in the soda I was drinking from munchies...hehe. damn munchies.


I dint know caffeine could do that?? I dont know alot of shit I guess lol.


----------



## poplars (Jun 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I dint know caffeine could do that?? I dont know alot of shit I guess lol.


caffeine mixed with cannabis in the right proportion makes me pretty dizzy /overwealmed feeling.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> caffeine mixed with cannabis in the right proportion makes me pretty dizzy /overwealmed feeling.


I was having vision disturbances. Shit was getting too bright and My eyes wouldnt focus, which made me nervous.


----------



## poplars (Jun 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I was having vision disturbances. Shit was getting too bright and My eyes wouldnt focus, which made me nervous.



that's weird I've never had anything like that from weed or coffee. make sure your general health is ok I recomend.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> that's weird I've never had anything like that from weed or coffee. make sure your general health is ok I recomend.


Maybe looking at the pc screen too long and dry eyes...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 11, 2012)

A reason to look at the screen a little longer

Stank Ape day 51


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> A reason to look at the screen a little longer
> 
> Stank Ape day 51
> View attachment 2209007


I guess they turn pink instead of amber lol?
My camera is not the greatest, but picture quality seems even worse lately. Might be time for an upgrade. I need to put up pics like yours!! 
* 

*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

insert your own purple headed throbbing joke lol... nice trich macro BC


----------



## scroglodyte (Jun 12, 2012)

i trained this Orange Kush into a pentagram. i want it to be devilishly good


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 12, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> View attachment 2209272i trained this Orange Kush into a pentagram. i want it to be devilishly good


lol nice...what are you using to keep it in place?


----------



## scroglodyte (Jun 12, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> lol nice...what are you using to keep it in place?


landscape staples


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 12, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> landscape staples


Can't even see them...it looks really good. Trying to learn how to train a plant into shapes too. Saw someone do a spiral MJ plant and it looked incredible when budded.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 12, 2012)

A little different way of doing things, but I trained one that looked like a menorah.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

that sir is awesome!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 12, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> A little different way of doing things, but I trained one that looked like a menorah.
> 
> View attachment 2209291View attachment 2209293View attachment 2209292


Wow that's a great idea...how much did you get from that and what lighting did you use?


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

So whats in the middle then? lol

Looking well loved them kids.


Lady.J said:


> Sour Kush (mostly on left) and Skunk #1 (mostly on right)


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

right, lets get our hedges out then.........


jigfresh said:


> A little different way of doing things, but I trained one that looked like a menorah.
> 
> View attachment 2209291View attachment 2209293View attachment 2209292


DOG Hedge.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 12, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Wow that's a great idea...how much did you get from that and what lighting did you use?


I did two plants like that. They were wrapped around a 250mh on the bottom and a 400w hps on top. Vertical cooltubes. I got only 4 oz from the Sour Grape, but 10 oz from the Casey Jones.

It's my grow #2 in my sig if you want any more info or pictures. 5 gal bucket vert scrog


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 12, 2012)

thats a badass pic Jig. seriously. looks awesome


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 12, 2012)

DST said:


> So whats in the middle then? lol
> 
> Looking well loved them kids.


Thanks...the middle is a combination of the two...they've reached over to each other's side a few times lol. That hedge is beautiful! How do you like Dog?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 12, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Thanks...the middle is a combination of the two...they've reached over to each other's side a few times lol. That hedge is beautiful! How do you like Dog?


I think he is referring to the blunt wrap.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I think he is referring to the blunt wrap.


Lol well don't put it past me to let something go over my head 

Don't usually smoke blunts (it's grape white owl?), had it for my neighbor's going away party. I'm a 'J' type of Lady


----------



## Theowl (Jun 12, 2012)

Whered tryna run off to? Everyone's up and disappeared..


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 12, 2012)

Been thinking the same...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 12, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Lol well don't put it past me to let something go over my head
> 
> Don't usually smoke blunts (it's grape white owl?), had it for my neighbor's going away party. I'm a 'J' type of Lady


Im not into blunts either my bong or a pipe....I guess the J makers sense based on your name.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jun 12, 2012)

Havent looked in this thread for a while... Lady j ur ladies r lookin gud and if you want a the best blunt imo the silver white owls are the way to go. It has the least tobacco flavor of any swisher,phillie,white owl,optimo,dutch, or vega lol.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 12, 2012)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Havent looked in this thread for a while... Lady j ur ladies r lookin gud and if you want a the best blunt imo the silver white owls are the way to go. It has the least tobacco flavor of any swisher,phillie,white owl,optimo,dutch, or vega lol.


Thanks smokey! Lol you sound like you have a lot of blunt experience...will try the silver white owls next time I get a chance


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

how much does the average blunt wrap go for in the US? they're usually quite expensive in the uk ( for what they are at least lol )


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 12, 2012)

The reason I dont smoke blunts...I quit smoking cigs and want nothing to do with tobacco now at all. I got a friend of mine to quit also.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how much does the average blunt wrap go for in the US? they're usually quite expensive in the uk ( for what they are at least lol )


I think 59 cents or 2/$1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

hahahah were getting ripped


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah were getting ripped


Papers are way cheaper and well better for ya anyway

Is your avatar a 1-eyed platypus lol?


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 12, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how much does the average blunt wrap go for in the US? they're usually quite expensive in the uk ( for what they are at least lol )


I guess they're expensive there because not as many people smoke them? I never saw anyone smoke a blunt in Europe unless they were American.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2012)

Haha its a crow bassman.

and yeah blunts aren't the norm in old blighty lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 12, 2012)

I only smoke blunts, Swishers by the 60 box. i had affairs with glass, and still do at times. Even tried papers for a good while. But nothing beats a swisher sweets cigarillo. Nothing really happening in the grow as of now. Trying to get my prganic tea down to a science. have some slight N def. on two of the girls nothing major. All three Lush's Were fem, Both Sour Kushes Were Female and of cours the Dog was Feminized and i also have a cut of the dog i have in flower. i Killed the DOG that was more satty looking. She just wasn't impressing me. she was definitely a dud pheno. So i potted up one of my lush pheno's with plans on cloning and realized i have no cloning supplies so i'm gonna do it with dirt in a cup like before. Also i threw some of my smaller ones in veg into flower as a bumper crop. Two showed male so far 60's kush . and Bubba x Master. Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight Showed fem. so ill assume the rest are fem but i only potted her up so far.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 12, 2012)

I used to smoke blunts all the time, and everyone I know still does. Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight just sounds so damn good!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2012)

Male Bubbamaster huh, do you have another one going? I had two phenos two choose from and one was very very good. Didn't end up with a cutting of it though so she's revegging now.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 12, 2012)

Just had a blunt today with my friend who smoked me out. He only does blunts... it's about the only time I smoke them is when I'm with him. He drove back from S.C. last night and called when he got in at 3am... wanted to see if I needed a blunt. That's a good friend in my book.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 12, 2012)

Its good to have friends Jig!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 12, 2012)

Platinum OG Kush
View attachment 2209988


----------



## poplars (Jun 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Platinum OG Kush
> View attachment 2209988


that looks very similar to chitowns sour kush. probably a totally differrent smell tho.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 12, 2012)

poplars said:


> that looks very similar to chitowns sour kush. probably a totally differrent smell tho.


I have no idea how that smells, but this smells kinda like og kush... a lil like fruit b4 I cut it tho


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 13, 2012)

Wtf is going on with my girl??? This is my Blue cheese x Lush she is the only one with these spots. It looks like a splash but could be some sort of micro or macro deficiency(still trying to get my tea down to science. ). i gave away my grow problem book and see nothing like this online. Any help appreciated. there is also some N deficiency but i'm on to that.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like a potassium (K) def to me bro, or possibly Manganese, which is a micro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 13, 2012)

I was leaning on K. But i been using sea kelp and thrive alive b1 for some K. i asked a while bacc in the 600 what i can use for K io my tea mix. Now manganese i have to look into that.


----------



## Theowl (Jun 13, 2012)

Have you checked to see if it's rust? 

Its a fungal infection, but I think it's correctable..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 13, 2012)

Haven't checked for rust. But it is only on the cola's leaves. None of the lower leaves.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 13, 2012)

May be manganese. I need to find a way to put micro's and macro's in my tea.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 13, 2012)

Some usefull info on here, if you scroll down to the manganese part.

http://www.ghorganics.com/page32.html


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have had that b4 and never figured it out, I thought it was a nute lockout at the time. IO think I flushed than out and started feeding to try to correct it. I dont know if that worked, sorry to be no help.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2012)

I would give the plant a good flush with water pH @ 5.8. Then give a fresh batch of food.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 14, 2012)

yeaa prob cal/mag issues. had problems with that during my c-99 run. she eats a ton of cal/mag.. and my nutes only had very small amounts. im sure youll be able to fix it. =) they sell bottles of cal/mag +


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 14, 2012)

heres a link that has alotta helpful info about plants problems/bugs/etc.. check it out.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 14, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa prob cal/mag issues. had problems with that during my c-99 run. she eats a ton of cal/mag.. and my nutes only had very small amounts. im sure youll be able to fix it. =) they sell bottles of cal/mag +


Magnesium and manganese are two different metals


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

For Manganese and other micro elements I would suggest that you mix some DE (Diatomacious Earth) in with your soil/substrate. Here are the % of elements in DE:

Silicon Dioxide: 94.2%
Titanium Dioxide: 0.2%
Aluminium Oxide: 2.5%
Iron Oxide: 0.9%
Manganese Oxide: 0.1%
Magnesium Oxide: 0.3%
Calcium Oxide: 0.5%
Sodium Oxide: 0.2%
Potassium Oxide: 0.4%
Sulphur Oxide: 0.4%
Phosphorus Oxide: 0.3%

It's a natural product, and also helps keep unwanted critters at bay that lay eggs in the soil.

I get mine from
www.diatomx.co.uk


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 15, 2012)

nice info DST. =) as always


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2012)

DST said:


> For Manganese and other micro elements I would suggest that you mix some DE (Diatomacious Earth) in with your soil/substrate. Here are the % of elements in DE:
> 
> Silicon Dioxide: 94.2%
> Titanium Dioxide: 0.2%
> ...


Hey DST, I am repotting a few today and was wondering the amount of that DE you put in the soil?


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2012)

I normally just sprinkle a layer on top of the substrate, but I feel I have enough going on in my soil so it's more of a preventative for me. However I have seen, or read of should I say, of organic peeps using this as a mix in their soil. Sorry I can't give you a ratio pal, I would just be making up numbers if I did, lol. I am positive it was someone on RIU who I saw also used it and mixed it in with their substrate....fucked if I can remember, my head is swimming with weed and whiskey at the min. Peace, D


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2012)

DST said:


> I normally just sprinkle a layer on top of the substrate, but I feel I have enough going on in my soil so it's more of a preventative for me. However I have seen, or read of should I say, of organic peeps using this as a mix in their soil. Sorry I can't give you a ratio pal, I would just be making up numbers if I did, lol. I am positive it was someone on RIU who I saw also used it and mixed it in with their substrate....fucked if I can remember, my head is swimming with weed and whiskey at the min. Peace, D


Well the fact of the matter is that you say it is safe to add as a layer on top, and thats what Ill do, thanx mate!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 16, 2012)

No Kush pics to post at the moment but thought I would just put down what I have going for Kushs' and crosses...

OG x LLOG @ 6 wks
BC x Lush @ 3 wks
Ubber Kush x Chemberry @ 1.5 wks
DOG Kush @ 1 wk
Bubba Kush x Master Kush @ 1 wk

Think that's it


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 16, 2012)

Just realized the plants I'm growing have kush in them... so they qualify to be posted here:

*Candy Drop* (candy kush x chemd-og)* X NY Purple Diesel, *12/12 from seed, here's one plant trimmed up:
View attachment 2214831View attachment 2214828View attachment 2214829View attachment 2214830


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 16, 2012)

sounds tasty jig. =) looks good too. had a kandy kush clone that never made it. =/ got it from a friend.. sucks. wish it made it!


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2012)

very nice jig,very happy that them parents blended so well,and for them being the first plants to be grow from that project,i know you will be honest with your report.
if the smoke sucks,or anything,please post it.

but by the looks of them buds,id say she is gonna be fire.


----------



## marc88101 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just started chopping down my Hindu Kush crop


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2012)

marc88101 said:


> Just started chopping down my Hindu Kush crop View attachment 2215000


Nice cola mane, what is it? RIU is on the fuck up again so i cant see the last post on any page. Now i see its hindu 
I had some hindu and i was pleased with her.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey T how ya doing.

I'm starting to get excited for the BC Lushs' man even though there's a ways to go. Time must be dragging lol, it felt like 4 wks but when I checked my journal it's only day 22. They have some real nice hybrid vigor and out of the 6 girls (out of 8 seeds) there is not an unhealthy looking one in the bunch. Strong vertical growth even with being double topped. The colas are pronounced already and will just keeping impressing I have no doubt about that haha! Each cola has an average of 6 or 7 buds all pretty tight together up on top. I'm going to let you tell me which pheno is which so I'll have to get some pics up. Plant structure all seem identical and I can't tell even if there is a difference just by looking at them.

I liked the high that I got from your Lush mang, super stoked for these! And they will not be shy in the weight dept either : !)


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 16, 2012)

Week 3 of flower...Sour Kush and Skunk #1:



























And added a new Lotus CFL that claims to be the best grow light ever...125w (625w equivalent), dual spectrum, very low heat, grade A energy efficient, 9,500 useable lumens:


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 16, 2012)

I like the new bulb!! I can see the dual spectrums in action


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 16, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Just realized the plants I'm growing have kush in them... so they qualify to be posted here:
> 
> *Candy Drop* (candy kush x chemd-og)* X NY Purple Diesel, *12/12 from seed, here's one plant trimmed up:
> View attachment 2214831View attachment 2214828View attachment 2214829View attachment 2214830


Looks pretty amazing bro.

Hell yeah, and I hope you get to keep up the good work.


----------



## Theowl (Jun 16, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T how ya doing.
> 
> I'm starting to get excited for the BC Lushs' man even though there's a ways to go. Time must be dragging lol, it felt like 4 wks but when I checked my journal it's only day 22. They have some real nice hybrid vigor and out of the 6 girls (out of 8 seeds) there is not an unhealthy looking one in the bunch. Strong vertical growth even with being double topped. The colas are pronounced already and will just keeping impressing I have no doubt about that haha! Each cola has an average of 6 or 7 buds all pretty tight together up on top. I'm going to let you tell me which pheno is which so I'll have to get some pics up. Plant structure all seem identical and I can't tell even if there is a difference just by looking at them.
> 
> I liked the high that I got from your Lush mang, super stoked for these! And they will not be shy in the weight dept either : !)


Yess!!

Mine was single cola, badass stanky girl!!
and I cut her early because I was getting heat issues, and she started getting fluffy and airy. 
Even so, killer smoke! Beautiful floral ish, kinda sweet, very deep and round on the end. 
When you exhale, it's full on dankness to the tongue and even in glass jars it can be smelled. 

Brought a single single cola plant in the house to dry, and it stank up the whole house! 
Had to move it out to my shed for finishing..

What I'm getting at here HC, is be prepared-if they haven't yet, they gonna go odiferous!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2012)

Looking good jig, have tried a tester yet?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T how ya doing.
> 
> I'm starting to get excited for the BC Lushs' man even though there's a ways to go. Time must be dragging lol, it felt like 4 wks but when I checked my journal it's only day 22. They have some real nice hybrid vigor and out of the 6 girls (out of 8 seeds) there is not an unhealthy looking one in the bunch. Strong vertical growth even with being double topped. The colas are pronounced already and will just keeping impressing I have no doubt about that haha! Each cola has an average of 6 or 7 buds all pretty tight together up on top. I'm going to let you tell me which pheno is which so I'll have to get some pics up. Plant structure all seem identical and I can't tell even if there is a difference just by looking at them.
> 
> I liked the high that I got from your Lush mang, super stoked for these! And they will not be shy in the weight dept either : !)


Thx for the info man. I'm about to go back into my f1's because i failed to make f2's last time. And i prefer the f1 growth over what i'm getting from this single bx1 12/12 from seed. i'll probably throw down some bx1's and f1's to see the difference. You will not be dissappointed in any department from taste smell bag appeal or high. As far as yield, i was very proud on the first run with yield especially for a kush hybrid. but i the lush was already an above average yielder for a kush which is probably from the Sour Diesel in the genetics. i'll be waiting for pics. 



Lady.J said:


> Week 3 of flower...Sour Kush and Skunk #1:
> And added a new Lotus CFL that claims to be the best grow light ever...125w (625w equivalent), dual spectrum, very low heat, grade A energy efficient, 9,500 useable lumens:


Nice Lady J, Lookin real packed in there. Gettin a good amount of wattage in there i see. 


Theowl said:


> Yess!!
> 
> Mine was single cola, badass stanky girl!!
> and I cut her early because I was getting heat issues, and she started getting fluffy and airy.
> ...


 Thanks man, i am glad you will get to enjoy it. the smell is kind of thick Both parents put together a nice array of smells too throughout all the phenos, any idea of your yield.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2012)

How the girls lookin T?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Fathers Day Kush Lovers....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2012)

Father's Day treat to myself, lol.

Iso Oil


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> How the girls lookin T?


i just took a whle bunch of pics, but i hate the way they look. ill put em up anyway so yall can see how the 12/122 from seeds look.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 17, 2012)

Damn T 12/122? lol just busting balls bro! I like doing 12/12 from seed but it really sucks in the beginning cause its so damn slow!!!

@BC shit looks clean bro! Save a dab for me! I might be coming down tuesday if I dont work that day!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2012)

It's just to get me something to smoke i have girls in veg and a few in the tent that have vegged a little. The next four going in will be cloned from all the bottom branches but have been vegging for three months by the time im at that point.


----------



## Theowl (Jun 17, 2012)

It was like a quarter... But I don't really give too much thought or worry over yields most of the time. 
Its mostly about the grow. And the quality of the buddage, of course. 

And yeah! Happy Fathers day to all y'all!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2012)

I ran 12/12 from seed this grow... was my first time. I'm quite happy with how things turned out, only thing I didn't plan for was how big the plants got. Trimming my 3rd plant right now.

Haven't tried a tester, everything is still nice and wet. I should pull a little nug off and set it by the window or something. Thanks for the idea Tgss.

Happy fathers day to you.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 19, 2012)

Sup Kush lovers, here are my Kush plants.

Fire OG (re-veg clone)
View attachment 2219753View attachment 2219754

Fire OG and PLP F2s
View attachment 2219756

Peace

FM


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 20, 2012)

Quick update on the biker kush, she is filling in more as time goes on
looking like she will yield quite well .. still on the leafy ugly side though, the tops will always keep growing
even when the bottom and middle are fully mature
the most recent test nugs i have taken still have the very strong full on hash flavor with a strong after taste that lingers, reminds me of butterscotch or caramel
or something similar .. still no lemon pinsol flavor lol, i am not complaining its very nice so far 

pics @ 9 weeks, its an 9-11 weeks strain i will give it another week or two 

Biker Kush 





































































peace


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 20, 2012)

skunkdOc, butterscotch and carmel taste a way better than pinesol. lol She looks fabulous and delicious! Nice work.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 22, 2012)

skunk can you tall me anting on the biker og 
im usn it to be my babys daddys for this run 
had apack busted only one it turned male 
you think it will make a good father figur
be a good role model 
or not 
gimme sum input 

much appreciate 
thanks 

in advance 
big up to you 


much respect 



1Luv


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 22, 2012)

yo first Karma gen or whut 
i luved his ghost ryder og(the white x lucifer og) 

i got his kryptonite as well cant wait to try it

stay up


----------



## GuerillaGrowers (Jun 22, 2012)

i just got a batch of kush in my city called "pink kush" I know the grower, so I know he not just lying to me, least i hope not, and it does look and taste different then his purple ush.. has anyone ever heard of pink kush???


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2012)

GuerillaGrowers said:


> i just got a batch of kush in my city called "pink kush" I know the grower, so I know he not just lying to me, least i hope not, and it does look and taste different then his purple ush.. has anyone ever heard of pink kush???


Sounds like bologna to me...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;vVOID53WCaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=vVOID53WCaU[/video]


----------



## Theowl (Jun 23, 2012)

Aww, now that's just nasty!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 23, 2012)

lady - is that the golden boy wit the golden seeds sour kush ? 
dna's whos - thanks 

looks good


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 23, 2012)

owl so is that guy i would not eat from his kitchen 
would not take a glass of water 

all would be no thank you 
if diein of thirst


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 23, 2012)

My bro has some pink lady (kush) by Reeferman he's running as we speak!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> lady - is that the golden boy wit the golden seeds sour kush ?
> dna's whos - thanks
> 
> looks good


I think she is running Reserva Privada...(spelling?)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> My bro has some pink lady (kush) by Reeferman he's running as we speak!


Pink Lady was actually the name of Subcools first kush PLUSH. Before he dropped the beans all the testes is cali were called pink lady. I had no idea reeferman had a pink lady. Maybe thats why sub changed the name to PLUSH.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2012)

didn't feel like retyping it again so heres a lil of whats going on as of now.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My ae's are gonna do a 12/12 dance along witha few other sativa leaning things when i get my new light. I'm really cramped for space right now. Almost done with this 12/12 run and will be potting up some lush, dog and chitown sour kush. i should probably do an update in the kush thread because i have had some things happen. i still have my bk x mk male, he is a stocky lil guy and looks to be a producer, especially for only getting side light from the tent 5 feet away. still debating on who to throw him on if i do. might just make some random crosses. dis a Lush x DOG pollination today.


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Pink Lady was actually the name of Subcools first kush PLUSH. Before he dropped the beans all the testes is cali were called pink lady. I had no idea reeferman had a pink lady. Maybe thats why sub changed the name to PLUSH.


It's just pink kush! Nice catch, I mixed the name up myself! It most definitely isn't anything like plushberry. I've ran that a couple of times myself.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 23, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I think she is running Reserva Privada...(spelling?)


Yup, that's right . By the way, I decided to make my bin a veg box, and closet for flowering. Everything is 12/12 from seed here on out. 


Just started week 4 of flowering:





























Am treating the Sour Kush and Skunk #1 with a tea to help their phosphorus deficiency, been brewing the past two days. The little skunk seedling (ceres) has a N deficiency. Is older than Blueberry but smaller. Other than that, everything's been going well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2012)

PLP, Sour OG, Cougar trim ISO oil


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks good enough to win competitions.....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hence the reason i didnt post it in the 6, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> PLP, Sour OG, Cougar trim ISO oil


How do you get your iso, so oily? mine is always like a chunk of black hash or clay.


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2012)

mmmmmmmmm,love me some iso.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 24, 2012)

So how do people generally use ISO and what kind of effect does it have?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2012)

Personally i smoke mine in a blunt. Its effect is pretty much like weed, to me it last longer and hits harder at first for a while. if all my iso came out that oily i'd line my blunt leaf with it and put some loud in and spark it up. it's pretty easy to do if u have leaf material too frosty to throw out. or popcorn buds.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Personally i smoke mine in a blunt. Its effect is pretty much like weed, to me it last longer and hits harder at first for a while. if all my iso came out that oily i'd line my blunt leaf with it and put some loud in and spark it up. it's pretty easy to do if u have leaf material too frosty to throw out. or popcorn buds.



Thanks for explaining 

I'd love to try some in a blunt...we used to call it a 'cocktail' when mixing hash with weed. Yum


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

I like the term for putting different kind of weeds together and calling it a salad bowl.

Yesterday I was driving to set up a friend with a grow... turned out alright. On the way was listening to a radio station out his way. Heard the old school lunch mix with dj lady J. She was tearing it up with stuff that brought me back to being young. And I thought of you lady j.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I like the term for putting different kind of weeds together and calling it a salad bowl.
> 
> Yesterday I was driving to set up a friend with a grow... turned out alright. On the way was listening to a radio station out his way. Heard the old school lunch mix with dj lady J. She was tearing it up with stuff that brought me back to being young. And I thought of you lady j.


Lol I like salad bowl 

And you still look young Jig!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2012)

Couple of pics for the Kush thread. 

OG x LLOG compliments of my good buddy Bobotrank...




















View attachment 2227323View attachment 2227324View attachment 2227325


----------



## Mundstuhl (Jun 25, 2012)

Here some Kush-Pics 
Nirvana - Master Kush​

The Head from the plant above dried: (The right one)


Makro-Shot:



Kush-Bubble-Hash:


Greets​


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

thats wassup HC did those come out the SOG?

and mundstahl those are some nice pics, how long you gonna let em go?


----------



## Mundstuhl (Jun 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and mundstahl those are some nice pics, how long you gonna let em go?


Thx, harvested them after 65 days of flowering, pic is day 59....

Greets


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

Ohh ok, how has the smoke been for you ? Is it really stony? I have a master kush cross i'm hoping it's as good as it looks.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey T what up. 

No they were in the other flower room under the 1k, one got chopped early cause I been out of smoke for a few days and only had hash to smoke lol. I like to smoke a lot but with that hash I get to friggen tired cause I usually smoke a lot more than I need to : !)

I really hope that you get the better of the 2 bubbamaster phenos (that I have seen so far), one I really loved and was quite superior in taste and potency but had to reveg her,,,just noticed this morning the first new leaf growing . In the pics of it that I posted here a couple of weeks ago it was the second one, #2.

There is a brief discription in my thread of my thoughts on the og x llog. Later man. Not too much work lined up now almost caught up, raining here this morning.


----------



## Mundstuhl (Jun 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ohh ok, how has the smoke been for you ? Is it really stony? I have a master kush cross i'm hoping it's as good as it looks.


Here's a quote from my grow-journal 



> The Master Kush weed is my favorite one, extreme good flavor, deep couchlock -> that's the way I love it but a little too hard to be the "all-day-smoke", unfortunatly....


Greets


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2012)

DOG......










DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

Thxx for the info mundstuhl, looking forward to the crosses. 
and D i love the way dog buds look, i will def post some dog pics today. i been slacking hard. on pics.


----------



## Theowl (Jun 25, 2012)

Damn, I gotta find me some DOG. I keep seeing it and after recovering from a salivatious fit, I say to myself, uunnff.

DST, those look superb bro! I just licked my screen, which is kinda weird, cuz I don't lick weed in real life.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

Really wish you guys could see them full size but here goes. they are all weeks 5-7. 12/12 from seed.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

They all look ballin.

Labels woulda been nice

and I see something here


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

Lmmfao, lol the funny thing about that, is i tried to hide it specifically from you, i though it was a fat calyx til i squeezed it . you got a hella observant eye. when i was taking the pic i was like lemme turn it a lil so bill doesn't see, lol oh well. i cant find any more though  maybe its from when i pollinated the dogs.. but hell i dont know.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't have to be that observant to see that shit!! lol

Stuck out like a sore thumb.

What did you cross the dog with?

I got a male cindy that showed sex 18 days on 12/12 from seed.

Gonna be doing some seed runs in a bit 

I also got a G13labs SourJack that is growing hella indica dom leaves. But stretching like a sat.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol, it sure does and kinda looks like one . 
Dog x Lush, should be interesting as they have totally different growing personalities. I have a c99 cross i will be running soon. a few things im putting down after i can get these out the tent. I'm never doing 12/12 from seed unless i have too, yields are disappointing i'm not sure if its 12/12 from seed or going organic. because i have seen people say they lose up to 40 % yield going organic. so i'm debating about going to get more stuff for my organic teas or investing that into fox farm again. also gona get some 5 gallon smart pots for my next go. you think 6 5 gallon smarties can fit in a 3 x 4 ? i have never seen how big they are .


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

my buddy ran 6 5 gals in a 2x4 so i dont see why not.

You should really check out the x-nutrients of you are gonna ditch organics.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, it sure does and kinda looks like one .
> Dog x Lush, should be interesting as they have totally different growing personalities. I have a c99 cross i will be running soon. a few things im putting down after i can get these out the tent. I'm never doing 12/12 from seed unless i have too, yields are disappointing i'm not sure if its 12/12 from seed or going organic. because i have seen people say they lose up to 40 % yield going organic. so i'm debating about going to get more stuff for my organic teas or investing that into fox farm again. also gona get some 5 gallon smart pots for my next go. you think 6 5 gallon smarties can fit in a 3 x 4 ? i have never seen how big they are .


Funny you say that...just say a guy switch from hydro to organic soil. The plants were bigger in hydro, but the buds were bigger in the organic soil / smart pots. Used same exact strains / nutes for both runs. Don't fully give up on organic! I'm doing a little experiment with ferts....well not exactly an experiment but going to fert one plant with tea, one with urine, and another with fox farm and see how they compare to other plants their strain and age. Depending on how it goes, will eventually do a true controlled experiment with their clones.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 25, 2012)

Im going from hydro to soil... would be great if my buds were bigger !!!

Awesome looking buds tgss. I wish I could see the full size too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol Jig thx. this cam doesnt get good details new camera is back on my list. i keep taking it off cuz i only use it for plants, but now i just want one. 

Lady, Urine will kill your babies or burn close to death. the nitrogen available in urine is too hot as is, unless u dilute it they will die, also im not sure what other nutes are in piss or the NPK of it. but i know anything from a human body is no good for plants. or so ive read. 

BC, i see that FM uses XNutrients, are they available online? i was going back to FoFarms because i am familiar with them. I'm still unsure about witching back to synthetics. maybe after i do this first full run with fully vegged girls i'll have a answer for myself.


----------



## Theowl (Jun 25, 2012)

There's enough detail there to keep me entertained!!
they look great!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol Jig thx. this cam doesnt get good details new camera is back on my list. i keep taking it off cuz i only use it for plants, but now i just want one.
> 
> Lady, Urine will kill your babies or burn close to death. the nitrogen available in urine is too hot as is, unless u dilute it they will die, also im not sure what other nutes are in piss or the NPK of it. but i know anything from a human body is no good for plants. or so ive read.
> 
> BC, i see that FM uses XNutrients, are they available online? i was going back to FoFarms because i am familiar with them. I'm still unsure about witching back to synthetics. maybe after i do this first full run with fully vegged girls i'll have a answer for myself.


Actually there was a dutch study done that shows that urine grows at least as well as a good commercial fert. I dilute my mix 1 part urine to 15 parts water. It has ample amounts Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Potassium, and micro-nutrients that are beneficial to MJ (like magnesium, calcium, iron, etc.) There are people around the net, even a few on RIU, who have used urine for an entire grow. I saved a nitrogen deficient seedling with urine. Before I flipped my girls to 12/12 I fertilized them with guess what....urine . Didn't have any veg nutes so almost the entire month of veg was only urine as a fert. It's also sterilized by your kidneys so is good to use for up to 24 hours (unless you have a bacterial infection). You can even drink your own pee to prevent dehydration in a survival situation so it's plenty safe for plants! Here's an updated pic of the ladies:


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol, as nasty as it seems. especially from a lady. Good job i was only speaking on un-diluted and i have never researched it lol.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, as nasty as it seems. especially from a lady. Good job i was only speaking on un-diluted and i have never researched it lol.


Guess I'm just a nasty lady


----------



## Theowl (Jun 25, 2012)

Won't even be able to tell when you smoke it. 

Even some permaculture folks use urine. Diluted of course. 
It has roughly 18% usable nitrogen, so yeah, very hot. I've used urine for my vegetables, they metabolize whatever you give them and any waste is transpired to the air, well, above ground. Roots will even exude waste products back to the soil, where microbes further refine them and make usable again.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 25, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> skunk can you tall me anting on the biker og
> im usn it to be my babys daddys for this run
> had apack busted only one it turned male
> you think it will make a good father figur
> ...


This line has potential , all seeds were vigirous from the start and produced healthy seedlings through to veg
i only germinated a low number of biker kush, 6 seeds, as on this run my main strain was "blues" from ugorg and a few others , so i did not have so much room for the biker
i had many more seedlings than i needed so i only kept the most vigorous seedlings of all the strains, i kept 3 of the biker seedlings they all vegged fine
1 was male 1 was hemi, the hemi showed quite late about 2 weeks into 12/12 before i could fully sex the hemi 
so i was left with only 1 biker female, this female has showed no signs of hemmy traits at all she is at 10 weeks now i will chop her very soon 
some plants at this stage would produce a few nanars, i have not seen a single narna i am happy she is as female as she could be 

she is vigorous and a good yielder , the plant i have will yield around 5-6 oz .. most of the resin is produced from week 7 onwards it produces very 
little resin on its leaves, but produces plently of resin on its calyx, which looks silver / grey and fully coated, the taste is very good, it was producing ample flavor from week 6 onward before the biggest resin growth spurt 
its too early to comment on its potency i will wait for the fully cured nugs for that 
i looked at alot of pictures on icmag where karma the breeder of biker kush posted his test grows, i am happy my plant looks very much like the plants he posted
biker will get tall, and stretch a fair bit during flower, she will easy reach 4-5ft + if flowered at 2ft, she produces large colas that sit on tall branches
the bottom and middle branches will grow bolt upright with a large cola at the end of the branch with some nice hard nugs down the branch
the smell of this plant is medium in strength , it does not waft smell into the room like "blues" does, when you smell the colas closely from the biker
they smell like dog shit lol or fart spray not the best smell 
the taste is very similar to brown moroccan hash it is very nice and not too spicy, it also has this butterscotch flavor and smell when burning
out of the 10 phenos i have at the moment of different strains biker will be in the top 3 for sure
this plant needs room to spread out for the best results, pulling the branches appart allows more light to reach all the colas
topping it i think will be a good idea, i will top it on its next run 

how it will fair in a breeding program, i have no idea m8, although it could be a good strain to use to bring up the yield of other OG strains 
if it is true breeding and passes on its genes readily 
without losing to much of the OG characteristics, the pheno of biker i have seems like a large yielding version of buba kush , from the descriptions of buba that is i have never grown it

peace


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 25, 2012)

In case anyone is intrigued by growing with urine: https://www.rollitup.org/organics/17800-using-urine-fertilizer.html


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 25, 2012)

when my dog pisses on the neighbors grass it gets a brown spot lol. Maybe needs diluted lol?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Guess I'm just a nasty lady


My kinda girl ; !)

T I'm thinking 5 gal containers are going to be overkill. It takes an awful lot of veg time to fill that up with roots ot to give it the potential to fill up with roots. They have 3.5 gal pots that might be a happy medium. I recently switched from the square rosepots (1.75 gal) to the 3.5's for a few runs but I'm going back to the rosepots. 

The BC Lush's are all down here in the kitchen sink getting there fix. I have pics of the first 3 that I'll post after I make some coffee. Damn lol if your going to smoke that og llog of Brobos all day long ya have to drink a lot of coffee with it. Cindy sog is coming down soon, looking forward to it! I'll look up the exact number of days they have been flowering for but I think they are just starting their 5th wk and the phenotypes are easily distinguishable now. Super stoked!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 26, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> My kinda girl ; !)
> 
> T I'm thinking 5 gal containers are going to be overkill. It takes an awful lot of veg time to fill that up with roots ot to give it the potential to fill up with roots. They have 3.5 gal pots that might be a happy medium. I recently switched from the square rosepots (1.75 gal) to the 3.5's for a few runs but I'm going back to the rosepots.
> 
> The BC Lush's are all down here in the kitchen sink getting there fix. I have pics of the first 3 that I'll post after I make some coffee. Damn lol if your going to smoke that og llog of Brobos all day long ya have to drink a lot of coffee with it. Cindy sog is coming down soon, looking forward to it! I'll look up the exact number of days they have been flowering for but I think they are just starting their 5th wk and the phenotypes are easily distinguishable now. Super stoked!


I have a C-99 pheno like that. Potent and hits you behind the eyes and forehead straight away. It will couch lock you if you smoke too much. It is the only Cindy I have ever had. Everyone else loves the Super throttle pineapple pheno that I havent tried. Mine smells tastes like fruit punch/overdue fruit, and is almost overwhelming when trimming like the mango I grew a yr ago was. 

Bobos strain sounds right up may alley!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2012)

From L to R numbers 1, 2 and 3...BC x Lush @ day 32 from the House of T to Highlanders Cave!



#3...
Similiar to #2 but the buds are smaller and the top leaves are thinner. It is also putting out a lot of 6 blade fans where as #2's are all 5. Smell is similiar but not as strong


#2...
This one reminds me of the lush with the shape of the buds and it's smell. Woot woot hehe


BC x Lush #1...
This one is unique to the group with the way the buds are forming...going to be spear shaped colas when done


.....got 3 more coming up ; !)


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 26, 2012)

HC, which do you think will be the keeper pheno? They all do look different.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> HC, which do you think will be the keeper pheno? They all do look different.


Hey man! Right now iffen I had to roll the dice I would pick #2, only by what I know about the lush. The buds have that kush look to them and they are bigger and harder than most of the others.

I do have a blue cheese pheno (i think) but unfortunately she's thrown out nanners and seeded herself some I think. The OG threw out a couple of male flowers and nanners at around week 3 but I have yet to find any seeds. Course I've hardly put a dent into it too lol. I just took some pics of the other 3 BC Lush, give me a sec I'll throw them up


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2012)

I like the leaf formation of number 3. Reminds of a bubba I had once. The way they sorta curve in towards the middle blade.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2012)

#4...seems like numbers 3 4 and 5 are similiar


#5....



#6....she has the most smell and different than the rest. Pleasant too, must be the blue cheese. She is finishing quicker but she has also seeded herself I'm just not sure to what degree


----------



## cloudnine79 (Jun 26, 2012)

were can i get kush seeds from


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2012)

a reputable seedbank would be a good place to start.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 26, 2012)

cloudnine79 said:


> were can i get kush seeds from


these are good bro!

http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique&prod_url=breeders-boutique-dog-kush-s1


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 27, 2012)

cloudnine79 said:


> were can i get kush seeds from


you can't be serious!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 27, 2012)

Wassup HC, i really wish i could find my old bc x lush pics man. i could be a of a little help. the one with the completely different bud structure. i label thos as lush dom, i used to see that a lot in the lush's and bc usually has nice compact hard buds, also the smells come out more in those phenos. one of those has to be a gem. i could tell most of the bc pheno's from look and smell and they have a slight tinge of color to the buds. all of yours look great like i said before i am going back into my f1's to find my P's.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2012)

This is my Gurple at 68-70 days ...I lost track. 12/12 from 4-18 or 4-20 I think?!?
Topped Fimmed and Lollipopped 14" tall from top of pot at the highest point. Isnt she cute!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wassup HC, i really wish i could find my old bc x lush pics man. i could be a of a little help. the one with the completely different bud structure. i label thos as lush dom, i used to see that a lot in the lush's and bc usually has nice compact hard buds, also the smells come out more in those phenos. one of those has to be a gem. i could tell most of the bc pheno's from look and smell and they have a slight tinge of color to the buds. all of yours look great like i said before i am going back into my f1's to find my P's.


Hey man just about to run out and get some mite spray and my son is coming over later this afternoon to hang out and watch the tube so Ima getting fixings to make burritos for us too.

I'll talk to you later on about the plants mang, got to get a move on lol. Garden chores are done and I have the steatlhing aspect down to a science lol. Doesn't take long to make it look like a normal house ; !)




bassman999 said:


> This is my Gurple at 68-70 days ...I lost track. 12/12 from 4-18 or 4-20 I think?!?
> Topped Fimmed and Lollipopped 14" tall from top of pot at the highest point. Isnt she cute!!
> 
> View attachment 2230418View attachment 2230419View attachment 2230421View attachment 2230422View attachment 2230423View attachment 2230425View attachment 2230426View attachment 2230428View attachment 2230429View attachment 2230435


She's beautiful bassman lovely fall colors


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanx, sorry she isnt actually a Kush.
Shes not the one in my av that was my Purple Urkle at 63 days


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 30, 2012)

*Fire OG*

I posted this pic of her on Post #989 back on May 28th


Here she is a month later....
View attachment 2233903View attachment 2233904

Peace

FM


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2012)

The BC Lush buds are fattening up mang, they are in their 6th week now and I'm getting really stoked to try them out. Got a bunch of their clones too, pretty sure I'll be running this cross for a while


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> The BC Lush buds are fattening up mang, they are in their 6th week now and I'm getting really stoked to try them out. Got a bunch of their clones too, pretty sure I'll be running this cross for a while


More shit to add to my todo list now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> The BC Lush buds are fattening up mang, they are in their 6th week now and I'm getting really stoked to try them out. Got a bunch of their clones too, pretty sure I'll be running this cross for a while


Thanks alot man, there are some foxtailing pheno's in there. i started picking my fave's around week 5 and 6 as well. when they started plumping and the smells really started to liven up the olfactory glands. they are pretty to look at though aren't they? i think youll love the mix that the bluecheese brings into the picture. It's an interesting smoke and taste great which i know you love. 


billcollector99 said:


> More shit to add to my todo list now.


it would be an honor to see.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2012)

Just ordered some things for my organic. Decided not to get Fox farm but to keep trying at this. I ordered some Kelp meal, ZHO (root innoculant) from botanicare, molasses, botanicare sea plex, worm casting along with 5- 3 gallon smart pots and some cloning plugs.


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2012)

if you watch yoour plants close T,from now,till you use it,you will see that zho,works wonders.
i use a bag of it in my soil mix.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2012)

thx, thats good to know because i was unsure what myco to get i saw that this had myco's in it as well as other stuff. my roots are already spaghetti like hope i see the difference you did.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 30, 2012)

I might get some as well. I noticed my roots are not as explosive as I want and was looking for something to kick start them. I have some plants stems falling over during late flower.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2012)

That's my baby on the left, Ubber Kush x Chemberry. She is at 5 wks and finishes in 10. Very nice strong smell and not like pot but minty or eucalyptus almost menthal-like and the smell comes through in the taste very nicely. Extremely frosty and very potent what more can I say other than she might be my favorite 

Plant on the right is a big ole puppy dog at 3 wks and mighty fine speciman if I do say so myself lol...








BC x Lush pheno 2 she has some very hard buds @ 5.5 wks...(just noticed that the leaves look splotchy, they just been sprayed in the last day or two that would be why ; )


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2012)

A couple of more pics for the kush thread.

BC x Lush pheno 1, this is the one with the spear shaped colas and looks like she will stack some calyxs...







Pheno 6 the blue cheese pheno. Unfortunately she threw out nanners a few weeks into flower and seeded herself. I only kept one clone of this one....give her another chance lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2012)

Fast fininshing OG Kush, will be 7 weeks Friday. Looks good to go to me....(real ugly plant tbh!)






Does Headband count as Kush? lol. My outdoor lovelies....






Peace, DST


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

The last Plat OG Kush I grew had ppl going nuts!! This guy said it was the best and strongest OG he ever had. I was/am shocked. This is from my outdoor shed grow that started to reveg from roof light leaks and I pulled her at 4-5 wks into flower since she was hard as a rock and all pistils were orange and retracted. Now this guy is asking me to take over his grow for him at his house lol.

Actually My Querkle and all other plants in shed were messed up from the roof light leaks, but the Querkle was a hit as well, maybe there is something to this..maybe a new type of growing with stress that makes the smoke better lol.

@DST that OG looks good to me!


----------



## I85BLAX (Jul 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> The last Plat OG Kush I grew had ppl going nuts!! This guy said it was the best and strongest OG he ever had. I was/am shocked. This is from my outdoor shed grow that started to reveg from roof light leaks and I pulled her at 4-5 wks into flower since she was hard as a rock and all pistils were orange and retracted. Now this guy is asking me to take over his grow for him at his house lol.
> 
> Actually My Querkle and all other plants in shed were messed up from the roof light leaks, but the Querkle was a hit as well, maybe there is something to this..maybe a new type of growing with stress that makes the smoke better lol.
> 
> @DST that OG looks good to me!


I grew a Fruity Chronic Juice that had been stressed as hell, and the smoke was great!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theowl (Jul 4, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Happy independence day y'all![/FONT]


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy 4th...smoke em if u got em! If you dont, well go get some!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 5, 2012)

Its too quiet in here.

Trubbs you are slacking.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Fast fininshing OG Kush, will be 7 weeks Friday. Looks good to go to me....(real ugly plant tbh!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can send all your ugly plants in the mail my way! I dont want you to smoke any ugly plants, its bad for your health! Let my health good bad and I will smoke the ugly plants!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2012)

Fire OG


----------



## North40Farmer (Jul 6, 2012)

That fire Og is looking pretty good man. I like the use of the milkcrate and fabric as a makeshift smartpot. I personally don't find OG's in particular to do very well outdoors so i keep my purples outdoor and my og indoor. stay up!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2012)

North40Farmer said:


> That fire Og is looking pretty good man. I like the use of the milkcrate and fabric as a makeshift smartpot. I personally don't find OG's in particular to do very well outdoors so i keep my purples outdoor and my og indoor. stay up!


I call it the "Milk Crate Genius Pot" its that much more smarter than a smart pot. LOL This is my 1st Fire OG so she will be growing outdoor and I will have clipping to grow indoor. I never grew outdoors so this is my 1st run outside! I have another plant outside in a SCRoG, shes a beast but not a kush! Early Skunk x Jack Herer. Thanks for the kind words N40Farmer!

Peace

FM


----------



## noob78 (Jul 7, 2012)

Subbed cool thread and here's my Sour kush At 6 weeks today, under a 400 watt


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2012)

FM,D, HC, and noob. all your plants look great. 

Bc, i been a lil busy lately. About to post a few pics though. How is everything out west?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok, i know it's been a while and my bad for that. Been a little busy. What we have going on the garden now is are going pretty good. The older larger flowering plants have all gone deficient. The time before the last time i watered the i made the tea and forgot the Worm castings. And then last feeding i just flushed them because they were two weeks out anyway. Now i'm not so sure how i feel about flushing in organics or synthetic for that matter. I'm just gonna let em finish out that way. well here are some pics. sorry if its over load

Corleone Kushx Lush about two weeks i think. i'll have to go check. Frosty all over even on the fan leaves. and has the same funky leaf curl it's big sis has. 







Purple Kush x Sweet Aghani Delight. Very frosty and rock hard buds. Same age as the plant above.












Lush F4 starting to flower.






Corleone Kush x Lush reaching it's last days.






Dog Lookin' nice







































Had some mold in one of my dog colas. chopped the cola. 










Bubba Kush x Master Kush finishing up as well.
















More Power Kush x Lush 

















?Kush. The seed that i found in one of my already vegging pots. Still unsure what it is but so far i think it is a powerkush x lush. 







Some pics from my veg












Reveg dog clone.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2012)

Damn that Dog is looking lovely!! Surprised it hasnt been chopped lol.

What happened to the GK girl you had? Did it get chopped?

Nice to see you taking pics again! 

Stay busy bro.

Things over here are running smoothly!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2012)

Thx man. I sacrificed the bc x lush. It was in the worst shape and i got tired of paying for mediocre bud at 20 a gram when my tester's were better. The gk is in the tent doing some crazy ass foxtailing. Ill get pics of her up soon maybe a lil later. But she has been foxtailing from the start. I thought she was revegging at first.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2012)

20 a g for some mids is highway robbery.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> 20 a g for some mids is highway robbery.


Sounds like that GK is another sativa dom again.

Im still waiting to see an indica pheno on those bitches. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2012)

I think she is bill. And u gotta understand your mids are our top shelf. You would hate having the local smoke. And our mids are schwag. plain and simple. nobody sells schwag.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2012)

There was a batch of some Outdoor Sour D going around, Sensi, for $100/zip thats how overflooded the market is out here right now


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 8, 2012)

Heres a few shots of my Purple PineApple... which is Pineapple Express x BlackWater.. which is a kush. =) soo its not a pure kush but a kush cross. soo that counts right??


View attachment 2245750View attachment 2245751View attachment 2245753View attachment 2245754View attachment 2245755View attachment 2245757View attachment 2245758View attachment 2245759View attachment 2245760View attachment 2245761​


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hell ya chris, she looks hella good!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2012)

definitely count's And she's beautiful.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking good Tryna, and chb
I have a few Blakwater OG myself. I didnt keep any clones and have em both into flower now.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks guys. yeaaa im really happy with her. posted a bunch of pics over at my thread if any1 wants to check them out. link is in my signature.. but she smells delicious. very fruity. very unique smell. and hard to tell just HOW frosty she. but the frost is caked on. the buds are almost a neon green. buds are tight as hell too. =D deff a keeper. got a couple clones of her. sooo she will be around for a while. unless of course the smoke is no good.. but from the looks of her... shes a keeper.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Looking good Tryna, and chb
> I have a few Blakwater OG myself. I didnt keep any clones and have em both into flower now.


Heard you got your hands on some new strains


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 8, 2012)

Cougar Kush 

(some old bud porn) felt like I needed to contribute)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Cougar Kush
> 
> (some old bud porn) felt like I needed to contribute)
> View attachment 2245846


and a nice contribution it is.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice pics chris, nice pics BC and T they all look sweet.

Lordy fuking lordy T those BC Lushes are starting to get mesmorizing. Getting chunky as all get out with hard buds and a nice smell. They are starting to get flushed, I would say they have another week to week and a half left. They looking real dank man I'll be sure to get some more pics before they come down.

Later man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ok, i know it's been a while and my bad for that. Been a little busy. What we have going on the garden now is are going pretty good. The older larger flowering plants have all gone deficient. The time before the last time i watered the i made the tea and forgot the Worm castings. And then last feeding i just flushed them because they were two weeks out anyway. Now i'm not so sure how i feel about flushing in organics or synthetic for that matter. I'm just gonna let em finish out that way. well here are some pics. sorry if its over load
> 
> Corleone Kushx Lush about two weeks i think. i'll have to go check. Frosty all over even on the fan leaves. and has the same funky leaf curl it's big sis has.
> 
> ...


Bump!..........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice pics trub.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2012)

as usual fine stuff T, shame bout that bit of rot but the rest looks A+


----------



## genuity (Jul 9, 2012)

is that 60's kush in them pics?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice pics trub.


Thx WB, i was worryin' a long time hopin' you were str8, glad your back around.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> as usual fine stuff T, shame bout that bit of rot but the rest looks A+


Thx Don, all though they have amost no fan leaves the buds do look promising. Youll see real a+ material when the next set goes in, they should be monsters and have been vegging since early april. topped both by me and the cfl's a few times and ive got em in 3 gallon smart pots. plus this time i wont be so forgetful when adding ingredients in the tea. 



genuity said:


> is that 60's kush in them pics?


Yes sir, it's the corleone x lush. they get real fuckin frosty but they are leafy, well im only growing my second one and its looking like it will be single cola as of now, i only vegged it like 3 weeks. the next one's will be vegged a lot longer, the older one i have in flower was part of the 12/12 from seed group, but it showed me the potential it has with yield. the smelly is very fruity definitely unlike the lemon smell that lush gives off but this is not a lush dominate pheno either. so i'm excited for it to finish so i can try it out. I'm limited on space so i can only pop a few of each strain i want to try if i think its worth it i'll throw some of these in. Oh and i had a question for you about the zho. Can i put it in my tea if i can how would i do that. I get tea every once in a while from the htg store and they told me there tea mixture has myco in it(stump tea). i just wanted to know if i would put it in while the tea starts bubbling, or wait til right before i pour it.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 9, 2012)

They look great...you're using 1000w now?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2012)

Nope still the 600. But if i were to get another light which i probably will soon. It would be a 600, I thought about buying the 1k trying it out for a few days and check temps n shit. It it aint too hot id keep it. but that means my next tent will have to be a bigger than what i have now.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 9, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice pics trub.


Where have you been bro? Hope all is well. I finally got a strain with Aloha WW finally.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 9, 2012)

PLP Day 42 (Royal Pure Kush pheno)



@T them buds look beautiful bro, nice work! How do you like working with organics? Is it complicated? I want to try an organic run but I am a little intimidated.

Peace

FM


----------



## alivetoknow (Jul 9, 2012)

All Afghan Kush. Shit is always so frosty and tastes like mangos at day 50, smell changes past that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2012)

Niceee!!!!!!!! @ alivetoknow, and nice name. I always wanted to do an afghan kush grow with every afghan i can find on the market. 

Nice PLP, FM. Organics are cool, Just a lil slower growth. But the fun in it to me is you get to pick n choose how you feed. and what you feed, different microbes,myco's and additives all over. but just making sure they are organic is the key. variety is the spice of life so i just look for more organic things i can add in.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> It has just come to my attention that *Breeders Boutique* is having summer sale with* 25%* off all orders and when you buy two packs then you receive a *free* 5 pack of DOG bX1 and CJ free. Buy 3 packs and receive a 10 pack of the bX1's and CJ.
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/
> 
> 
> cof


..........................


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2012)

These are the same plants from yesterday, i took some pic's to see how close i am to finishing and thought id share them. i lost my 'scope so i try to look closely this way.

Dog with the moldy coly cola. I'd say she'll go 5 days to a week from now.












60's Kush, Giving her 1.5 to 2 weeks. 






















The other dog which will go a bit longer than the first. this is a real nice pheno. they both are but this one tops


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

How much longer on that last dog??

Id be smoking it already, lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 9, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Where have you been bro? Hope all is well. I finally got a strain with Aloha WW finally.


Had a accident but recooping ok.

The ones I was growin were very frosty but not really like that og i was looking for. Bark was way bigger than the bite


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> How much longer on that last dog??
> 
> Id be smoking it already, lol.


Lol, your making my scissor finger itch. the pics do look crispy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;agixbSa51QA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agixbSa51QA[/video]
Seriously, whats a man gotta do to see more pics.

Edit: You know what I wanna see. lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 9, 2012)

Shit still looks nice, considering.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> These are the same plants from yesterday, i took some pic's to see how close i am to finishing and thought id share them. i lost my 'scope so i try to look closely this way.
> 
> Dog with the moldy coly cola. I'd say she'll go 5 days to a week from now.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2012)

Before i fucked up the tranny in my last car i was bumpin that. I fuck wit 2chains. 

I did take a cola pic of the GK. So you can see what i mean about this foxtailing and why i thought she was re-vegging on me. . It is basically 12/12 from seed had a very small veg. This is not the pheno i had before though. that i am sure of think i got a couple more beans to go through. and the chemband x grape kush is on my mental list which means it's probably getting popped too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 9, 2012)

Damn she is a foxy bitch i guess.

Crazy looking colas!! Not very kushy though, lol

I hope the high on her is to your liking.

BTW I would run the Cougar's over the CBxGK imho


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 9, 2012)

them some good lookin lil ladies...


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2012)

The last pics of the DOg up there look exactly like the original pheno that I am growing T. Very nice indeed.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Had a accident but recooping ok.
> 
> The ones I was growin were very frosty but not really like that og i was looking for. Bark was way bigger than the bite


Damn bro, that sucks you were in an accident. Hope you are ok. Get well soon man and smoke lots of meds!

Peace

FM


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey T how's it going.

Yeah the pics of the nicer dog look just likes it's mother....I'm real stoked they were straight up dog and not crossed with any accidental pollen. Is she a 5 leafer headband dom? It's going to coat your mouth with a thick smoke with good expansion and a strong diesel taste. Oh and the potency aint to shabby neither hehe.

And speaking of the BC Lush lol, I sampled the blue cheese pheno this morning, cola broke off the other day, and that shit is the real deal man! Very very nice flavor and good strong stone. I only kept 1 clone of this girl cause she threw out a fair number of nanners a few weeks in. I'll give her another run and hope for it it to be nanner free this time. Only a bit over 7 wks but she's done and the rest of the plant is in a dark closet and will get chopped soon.

And I still have 5 more that are packing it on more and more every day. I really did not expect them to get this beefy lol. Four are similiar and one is a little different. I tell ya bro a blind man could trim these plants hahaha,,,,,they are all buds!! Extremely high flower to leaf ratio : !) 

Little army of bc lush clones going too  Later man just wanted to give you an update. Glad the puppy seeds worked out


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 10, 2012)

DST said:


> The last pics of the DOg up there look exactly like the original pheno that I am growing T. Very nice indeed.


Hope it is or very close. Without smoking these yet. i would pic that one over the other. thx for the rep btw


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Jul 10, 2012)

So Im very interesting in hearing how you go about selecting Males for breeding. Its obvious that you are a pretty good job at creating strains and wanna know how you do it. Do you do it in a separate room or container or breed one season then grow on others?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2012)

The final pics and a little report on the biker kush, this is the first OG strain i have grown .. so i cant compare it to any other og strains
compared to the other plants i have at the moment biker has done well , i have left the other strains in the report too just as a reference

some nug shots, and a little smoke report on the 5 better pheno's all the buds have been nugged up small to fit in glass jars 
they could cure another week or so, i am smoking them now anyway its hard to wait
on the next clone run i will hopefully be able to decide which are worth keeping and get it down to 2 or 3 
i will start this clone run in a week or so, i am lazy and enjoying the fruits of my labour at the moment ! 


Biker Kush
This plant was the final plant to come down, and perhaps the most demanding to grow
and trim, lots of little leaves with hardly any resin 
it produced 7 oz which is a surprise making it the 2nd largest yielder of them all
The taste has mellowed away from the full on hash flavor, it has a complex flavor
butterscotch, hash, citrus, musk, pine .. the amount of resin this plant produces is good but nothing special
the calyx get large and dense but the buds are quite airy with long stacking calyx inside them
the main thing i notice is how this burns, the amount of thick dense smoke that pours out the end of a joint is quite unusual ,it also keeps burning much longer to the point i have had to "put the joint out" LOL 
the potency is good and very fast hitting, the high is more on the indica side, heavy and long lasting
i do not find this one as mood enhancing and happy as the blues, but it hits harder too much of this is quite mind numbing and confusing 




















































Angel Heart 
I have been smoking this one for around 6 months now and i still like it 
it is a weed for all occasions , the yield is low 3 oz per plant is typical 
very nice smooth orange hash flavor .. heavy dreamy indica type stone 
this beautiful plant has become the benchmark in my garden it is unlikely i will replace it any time soon 



















































Blues Hash Pheno
This plant was nice to grow it stays quite short and bushy, it only produced 4.5 oz 
which is less than i would of thought it had lots of colas, they did not get very big
but are nice and solid with stacking calyx towards the end 
the smell of this weed is very nice, perhaps the best of the bunch
the berry smells blend with the black hash smell, the smoke leaves the most sweet
"cake mix" type sweet hash smell in the room the taste is full on hash with some faint musk and berry
in the background .. the high is uplifting and motivating , very happy weed 



















































Blues Skittles Pheno
This plant is the best surprise of them all, i did not pay much attention to this plant 
during the grow, it was stuck behind the blues hash pheno so taking pictures of it was awkward
it also looked boring when growing, it looked like a typical skunk1 pheno, with a large single top cola
long branches with quite a big inter-node space .. i did not expect so much from it
it has turned out to be the largest blues yielder at 6 oz
it also produces the most uniform round large solid buds of all the plants
this pheno does not stack its calyx 
it has a great smell, when i open a jar of this it smells like skittles, very sweet and fruity 
the large dense round nuggets are very enticing to smoke , this plant could even be the best all rounder of them all 
it has good potency similar to the blues hash pheno, the high is energetic 
with a light body sensation nice and clear in the mind .. at the moment this is the one i am smoking the most





















































NL x BigBud
This plant produced the highest yield at 10 oz, large colas with a great bud to leaf ratio
the large colas shrink a great deal when dry, the buds this plant produces are spongy
lots of little golden brown calyx with very few leaves , the buds are very uniform 
and have a great smell, very strong piney smell with a sweet candy background
the smell does not fully translate into the flavor, which is dominated by the pine 
it is a nice smoke, the very strong smell when opening the jar of this makes it hard to refuse 
although when smoking it, its a little disappointing compared to all that smell
i enjoy mixing this with the others to give them an added piney edge 
the potency is good, a little slow to hit compared to the biker, but once it hits it does its job well
it is an excellent commercial strain, it can basically yield 3 x what angel heart can yield






























peace


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2012)

The biker og line has good potential, i only had one female in the end
all seedlings were vigorous, i just decided to choose "blues" over the biker, space was an issue

the pheno i got was quite landrace like, leafy tall a bit rough round the edges
i am sure there are better phenotypes to find, i will grow the rest of the seeds i have soon
some pics and info here http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=219819&page=4 on biker 
the phenotypes do seem to lead towards tall plants
the biker has a very heavy flavor, the high is good, i just find it less inspiring than the more
sativa dominated high from the blues, others would disagree im sure
the biker is certainly potent it was not my favorite plant to grow, but it has produced perhaps the
most heavy hitting bud .. heavy taste heavy fast hitting stone

PEACE


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 10, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T how's it going.
> 
> Yeah the pics of the nicer dog look just likes it's mother....I'm real stoked they were straight up dog and not crossed with any accidental pollen. Is she a 5 leafer headband dom? It's going to coat your mouth with a thick smoke with good expansion and a strong diesel taste. Oh and the potency aint to shabby neither hehe.
> 
> ...


thx for the update HC. I'm glad your satisfied. Hopefully you the other two pheno's are even more impressive so you can ditch the tranny. The leaf ratio and the yield definitely impressed me when i grew the f1's, the yield i would say was the most impressive because neither Lush or Bluecheese yielded that well. I still havn't found the male for my f2's so i'm popping seeds today or tomorrow for my male. Yea and these are real deal dogs, no cross at all. 



PaulN'Chuck said:


> So Im very interesting in hearing how you go about selecting Males for breeding. Its obvious that you are a pretty good job at creating strains and wanna know how you do it. Do you do it in a separate room or container or breed one season then grow on others?


Well in my case it has to be a small operation because i need most of my bud so i don't usually make many seeds. and since i only keep females and am looking for seedless bud i go through alot of males and most males get killed off in veg. the only males i keep longer than that are something i would be trying to get pollen from. Honestly its pretty easy and nothing scientific to it. and since you cant judge potency on males. I pretty much look for the male that most resembles the female that i want from that. Like me personally most of the time's im looking for a short stocky tight noded male with wide leaves and a nice smell and when the flower i watch the yield for a while until i take them out for pollen collection. Yield isn't that important to me so i dont let them flower all the way because i dont want to pollinate my my whole tent. and it already has all the characteristics that i like and yield isn't much of a matter. 



skunkd0c said:


> The final pics and a little report on the biker kush, this is the first OG strain i have grown .. so i cant compare it to any other og strains
> compared to the other plants i have at the moment biker has done well , i have left the other strains in the report too just as a reference
> 
> some nug shots, and a little smoke report on the 5 better pheno's all the buds have been nugged up small to fit in glass jars
> ...


Nice ass pic's and thx for the smoke reports as well. 



billcollector99 said:


> Damn she is a foxy bitch i guess.
> 
> Crazy looking colas!! Not very kushy though, lol
> 
> ...


Yea it is crazy, i have to go back and see how long she should have. i think the last went 9.5 10 weeks, but she was a keeper by all means. I think i have a few cougars left that i will throw in. i dont know how many seed's i am popping though. 



blaze1camp said:


> them some good lookin lil ladies...


Thx man, feel free to drop pics whenever you feel man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 10, 2012)

Bubba Kush x Master Kush #2


----------



## noob78 (Jul 10, 2012)

Is that your cross bro


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Jul 10, 2012)

So you select a male by look and smell?


----------



## alivetoknow (Jul 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Niceee!!!!!!!! @ alivetoknow, and nice name. I always wanted to do an afghan kush grow with every afghan i can find on the market.
> 
> Nice PLP, FM. Organics are cool, Just a lil slower growth. But the fun in it to me is you get to pick n choose how you feed. and what you feed, different microbes,myco's and additives all over. but just making sure they are organic is the key. variety is the spice of life so i just look for more organic things i can add in.


The afghan is one my favorites so far, it is so perfect every time. I don't know which one I have, received it as a clone. But by looking around, it's either the Sensi seeds Afghan (http://sensiseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/whitelabel/afghan-kush) or it's the World of Seeds Version. Both look so similar and have all listed characteristics


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 10, 2012)

Reserva's Skywalker x OG 18 @ 7 weeks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

What is the smell on that bk x mk that looks dank and resembles both parents.
How are the sour kushes? 
Im gonna be growing my pre 98 bubba x Tahoe cross along with the sk, Chem 4,818 headband, raskal og and some other strains


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

This looks very good. Do u know if that is a skywalker pheno? It does resemble the og 18


Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Reserva's Skywalker x OG 18 @ 7 weeks


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm guessing it's 18 dom. It certainly looks like it. But it smells skunkier than the 18 I grew before, less vicks vapor smell. It also stinks sooner in flowering and takes longer to veg with less structure. It took a while in veg before there were any side branches to take cuttings from.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 10, 2012)

Capt Sticky, that is a beauty bro!!! Nice clean work.

Fire OG: took 6 clones off her cause I will grow those indoors next.

View attachment 2249567View attachment 2249568


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm surprised you only took 6 clones. I've seen a lot of fire og grows that were nice, and she's extra bushy. Did she veg outside?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2012)

i have to get my tea down to a science. i need a ppm meter. all the plants look good but i need to know if i'm feeding them to their full potential and letting them thrive or am i just giving them enough to live. I cut the tea 1/2 water 1/2 tea because the last thing im trying to do is burn 'em.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm surprised you only took 6 clones. I've seen a lot of fire og grows that were nice, and she's extra bushy. Did she veg outside?


I only took 6 clones cause I dont want to go over my limit for plants! I try my best to stay within regs! lol Yes T she did Veg outside, the funny thing about it is that when I 1st put her outside the sun burned her alittle which in return did a Mother Nature Topping cause it was burned. I never topped her or anything. All I did was Sup Crop the shit out of her. I am going to prolly spread her out before she start flowering. The clones I have will be grown indoor to see how they do inside and not out in the crazy elements!

Have a good one T, Peace

FM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeh fire og is top notch smoke.. I love it very very strong smoke. The sad part is I did mine in a 1 gallon so I didn't get much. Next time will be in 5 gallons


----------



## Theowl (Jul 11, 2012)

Yo tryna! How's things in your neck of the woods? I cut my teas with water 1:1 ratio too. But I have never gone off and bought any meters or anything. I havent had any issues with my water being close to ph8 either. 
Maybe I could do better to have these things adjusted, but it's the whole "if it ain't broke" theory...

Things are looking good in here! Peace y'all!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Yo tryna! How's things in your neck of the woods? I cut my teas with water 1:1 ratio too. But I have never gone off and bought any meters or anything. I havent had any issues with my water being close to ph8 either.
> Maybe I could do better to have these things adjusted, but it's the whole "if it ain't broke" theory...
> 
> Things are looking good in here! Peace y'all!


thats a theory i live by. but i want my girls to "thrive" vs just Living you know?
I chopped all my older girls down that were 12/12 from seed. 6 plants 3 in 1 gallons AND3 in 3 gallons and using the eye test i think i'm right around 6 oz. not too much of a disappointing yield. of course the bigger pots nearly doubled the smaller one. but i can say i am impressed with this 12/12 from seed but cant wait to see how huge the ones in veg get. the Lush i already have in there is taller than the tallest dog i just cut(dogs were tallest) and just starting to really flower. the ones in veg have like three more weeks of vegging on them. i will be using lots of LST.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I only took 6 clones cause I dont want to go over my limit for plants! I try my best to stay within regs! lol Yes T she did Veg outside, the funny thing about it is that when I 1st put her outside the sun burned her alittle which in return did a Mother Nature Topping cause it was burned. I never topped her or anything. All I did was Sup Crop the shit out of her. I am going to prolly spread her out before she start flowering. The clones I have will be grown indoor to see how they do inside and not out in the crazy elements!
> 
> Have a good one T, Peace
> 
> FM


i keep forgetting about laws, which is ironic because i'm probably one of the most 'noid ppl on riu.


----------



## Theowl (Jul 13, 2012)

Idk, man. I have almost shut down completely, due to pure circumstance. 
Weird coincidences here and in "real" world. 

I can't pay attention to the laws yet here. They are unjust and not in my best interests. 
But I still try and fly under the radar, ya know?!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 14, 2012)

*nice* is dat highlanders kush cross


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Idk, man. I have almost shut down completely, due to pure circumstance.
> Weird coincidences here and in "real" world.
> 
> I can't pay attention to the laws yet here. They are unjust and not in my best interests.
> But I still try and fly under the radar, ya know?!


thats the only reason i havn't expanded pass a 600 watt yet. paranoia.



Dwezelitsame said:


> *nice* is dat highlanders kush cross



These are f2's i believe and i believe he f2'd em. the originals were from another riu user.


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2012)

DOG Kush


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 15, 2012)

very nice.........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 15, 2012)

and very healthy. and i'm smoking on dog now, IMPRESSED again. bout to try the other pheno later.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 15, 2012)

the flavor on this dog is there. i'm really think it has to do with organic, this has not been cured, only dried but it's not the same early taster i'm used to.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 15, 2012)

The flavor on that dog cut T is way strong, almost too strong lol. It coats your mouth with a cross of burnt rubber/diesel/lemon. 

I have one at about 5 weeks right now that is going to be the most impressive one I have grown to date and I have grown out at least 4 or 5 dozen plants of this cut. Amazing what some extra tlc will do. And a secret ingredient or two ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 15, 2012)

the powerkush x lush pheno that i have is burnt rubber all day, smells like somebody popped a belt o melted a tire, nice smell. the dogs are way more on the funkier side. way more.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sup fellas...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 15, 2012)

Afternoon sir, wassup?

so far all three sour og's popped , two bc lushes, and one special eddy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 15, 2012)

Where did you get your Sour Og?

There is a pheno that smells like a can of gear oil. Straight Rotten


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 15, 2012)

a gift from a friend . i had 3 males when i started the last grow one of them was fuelly rotten. i have bad luck with this strain hopefully i get some girls.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 15, 2012)

I killed one of the C99 girls today. She was just too tall and lanky for my liking.

I can see beans on everything in the box now


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> a gift from a friend . i had 3 males when i started the last grow one of them was fuelly rotten. i have bad luck with this strain hopefully i get some girls.


Whenever I get around to crackin new gear the sour og is definately in the lineup. I hope you get what u looking for with that.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

I grew Sour OG in a DWC Coffee Can. I liked it a lot and was a fun grow.

View attachment 2256963View attachment 2256965View attachment 2256964
View attachment 2256966


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 16, 2012)

That's nice Rigt there I like the coffee can dwc impressive!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

FIRE OG

Need some help on this one. I went outside to water my ladies and this is what I woke up to. Its only one branch but why did it die off so bad and fast? Her medium wasnt even dry and its the only branch on the whole plant that did that? Any advice.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe a bug was munching on it...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 16, 2012)

i was thinking wht bill said. pretty weird though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2012)

Could also just be from all the heat stress.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Maybe a bug was munching on it...


Hmm wouldnt there be bug bites everywhere??? I honestly think it was my fucking gardener! When he was spraying the weeds to kill, he might of got some on my plants! It was only 1 whole side branch.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2012)

wtf, he uses round up in your yard??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 16, 2012)

thats possible but does it look sprayed.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep for those stragglers of weeds that pop up. I didnt lock my gate cause it was trash day. I woke up with this fucker in my yard spraying the weeds. I told him he needs to knock or ring my bell before coming in my yard cause I do have a gun and I will defend my turf! He looked at me all crazy, he is a very old man. He said, no problemo amigo!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 16, 2012)

A bacteria or girdling roots would be my two guesses. The second one is caused by rootballs that are too dense which could certainly be the case. whatever it is it occurred at the root level or damn close to it.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 16, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I grew Sour OG in a DWC Coffee Can. I liked it a lot and was a fun grow.


That looks amazing! Always find it much more impressive when someone can manage a great crop with simplicity


----------



## Theowl (Jul 16, 2012)

Keep an eye on it FMILY, look around the bottom and along the main stems. Lookin for fusarium wilt. 

But more likely, ole boy hit em with the spray. Which, would be better than fusarium. 

Either way, I'd lop that branch off and call it a loss. 
Then, if it was weed killer maybe head it off before it gets to the roots.


----------



## Theowl (Jul 16, 2012)

Ha, I see now that you did separate that branch from the plant. 
Funny how we miss those "little things"


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2012)

I think my plant is taking a turn for the worse. I really dont know whats going on. A lot of leaves are fallen off her now and looking all droopy! Damn I might have to cull it!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2012)

I hope the dipshit gardener didnt spray sasha too


----------



## Theowl (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, shit man. That sucks. Hope you have a replacement for it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;sQTexKNWgc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQTexKNWgc0[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 18, 2012)

Skywalker x 18 week 8


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2012)

DOX bx1.





















Peace,

DST


----------



## poplars (Jul 18, 2012)

I"ll snap some shots in september for budzz

nice pics you guys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2012)

skywalker and the dog could be from the same litter by the looks of the frost.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol don yea they're both covered, Nice ass pics guys.


----------



## poplars (Jul 19, 2012)

skywalker looks dankest to me. my buddy has a few clones of skywalker OG this year I"m gonna pollinate em


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2012)

a side by side smoke test would be sweet, i hear skywalker is much sought after over the puddle


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah that's the new hype skywalkker og and girl scout cookies.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2012)

To be fair to the dog pictured there it is a backcross (BX1), not the original. That skywalker does look very much like the original dog though in calyx and flower structure. But then the dog is really just a pheno of OG anyway with some headband in the mix.

Yesterday I got to smoke some of the Larry OG stock (I think that's what it was) that was entered and won the HTCC recently in SF. Or was it Lemon Larry, not 100%, my memory escapes me. Was really nice, great taste, but not very strong I felt.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 19, 2012)

Larry og was what won the cup.. Lemon Larry ws from elite genetics. I don't think anyone can enter that strain.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2012)

i ran a kush mix that was lemon larry dom just recent. smelled lovely, my tolerance being that of a girl scout it wiped the floor with me. which is what it smelled like it should be used on funnily enough... 

not a patch on a certain lemon pledge we know


----------



## poplars (Jul 19, 2012)

we'll see how well it crosses into my desert valley kush


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2012)

That's it lad. It was Swerve who had it. He said it only won because of politics, which was fair enough of him to admit. So I guess there were out of towners who entered better stuff but never won due to being out of town....or that's what I gleened from it. 



wyteberrywidow said:


> Larry og was what won the cup.. Lemon Larry ws from elite genetics. I don't think anyone can enter that strain.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah I agree although the Larry is dank Tahoe is way better and stronger.. I know there is alot better stuff out there.


----------



## poplars (Jul 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I agree although the Larry is dank Tahoe is way better and stronger.. I know there is alot better stuff out there.



tryna's lushes, your pre98 bubba x tahoe cross, and the pure tahoe og are the biggest plants in my garden right now


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 19, 2012)

So I'm guessing it's the Tahoe making big?


----------



## poplars (Jul 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So I'm guessing it's the Tahoe making big?


probably, the pure tahoe og looks very similar to this pheno of the cross you gave me.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 21, 2012)

> So I'm guessing it's the Tahoe making big?


you know it aint bubba


----------



## poplars (Jul 21, 2012)

could be a hybrid pheno, hopefully favoring the bubba high. either way I will likely enjoy it

they all got fed buddha grow and trinity today


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 21, 2012)

Sounds good can't wait to see how they finish up


----------



## Theowl (Jul 23, 2012)

Gonna start a multi variety sog soon. I'll be doing some DOG xBubb Master, and T's BC x Lush bx, and the Lush. 
As well as a few others.. Can't wait, it's gonna be a fun run! 

Starting germ in a few hours!


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Starting germ in a few hours!


Ready, steady, GO!!!!!! Are they up yet? lol.....
Good luck Owl!

Here's the back cross DOG pictured above. This is from the regular DOG seeds (DOG Bx1) I crossed with my Male kush (a seed from OG linneage). Will be moving on to the Bx2 shortly.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2012)

DST said:


> Ready, steady, GO!!!!!! Are they up yet? lol.....
> Good luck Owl!
> 
> Here's the back cross DOG pictured above. This is from the regular DOG seeds (DOG Bx1) I crossed with my Male kush (a seed from OG linneage). Will be moving on to the Bx2 shortly.


Nice and the dedication that's put into breeding these strains is just great.


----------



## Theowl (Jul 23, 2012)

DST, she's a beauty for sure! Thx for the luck, I may need it. 

Hope my Dog cross comes out as nice as wha I've seen round these parts.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2012)

Got bored and snapped a few pics. 
WTF?, the seed that i found in an older plant, still unsure what it is. 
















Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight, leaves turning purple so i'm guessing it's purple kush dominate.







60's Kush, looks exactly like the pheno i'm smoking now. bomb smoke but i hate the growth. its a nightmare to trim. 











Lush, same as always.


----------



## poplars (Jul 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Got bored and snapped a few pics.
> WTF?, the seed that i found in an older plant, still unsure what it is.
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good, my lushes are about 3.6 feet tall now, about 2.8 feet wide


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2012)

Pops, these bitches might get huge outside judging by my indoors. they have that good stretch woth nice nodage, but i know under the sun they may stretch more. they are capable of some huge cola's


----------



## poplars (Jul 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Pops, these bitches might get huge outside judging by my indoors. they have that good stretch woth nice nodage, but i know under the sun they may stretch more. they are capable of some huge cola's



they are huge bro, I'm tellin you they do well outside, we'll see when the bud rolls in.


----------



## Theowl (Jul 24, 2012)

Hell, I knew I shoulda put some out.. 

Tryna, ladies looking succulent, as always, I commend thee my good man.

Gents, Have a good one.. Hell, have two!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2012)

jinkies! everyone loves a good mystery eh T looks like some good tho man.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2012)

Good buds all around. Great work in here fellas.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 25, 2012)

I am not sure this is the place but since this is a kush thread, does anyone now the flowering time of RP kandy kush? thanks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm unsure of the exact date but i would guess with it being a kush that it would go 8-10 weeks. just pay close attention during that time you'll know when to chop.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm unsure of the exact date but i would guess with it being a kush that it would go 8-10 weeks. just pay close attention during that time you'll know when to chop.


 Ya thanks I have one in flower now 45 days in.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 25, 2012)

i would guess 15-20 more days man. got pics?


----------



## noob78 (Jul 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i would guess 15-20 more days man. got pics?


Ya had had a few issue with it stretching way to big for my tent but it should yield few oz. It is real close to the light and I have done everything I could to lst, and tie down.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking good man, soon you'll be smokin that shit. keep us posted!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2012)

Agreed. Looking good. And I'd say the time left is right what tgss said. Nice work.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looking good man, soon you'll be smokin that shit. keep us posted!


Thanks and I'll give updates soon.Will be starting og 18 in a month or so.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 25, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Agreed. Looking good. And I'd say the time left is right what tgss said. Nice work.


 Thanks for the feedback


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Jul 25, 2012)

I love this Kush thread!!! I have only grown Master Kush which I truly enjoy. Maybe it because I grew it and didn't have to pay $350 an oz for it I'm growing OG Kush #18 which has been flowering for 25 days. I got Budda Tahoe and Sour OG seeds in paper towels waiting for them to sprout ( as well as Blue Mystic which is my favor). Here is some pics of my OG Kush #18....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 25, 2012)

thx for stopping by chief! i have never grown pure master kush, but i did grow out an og18 mother that smelled dank as fuck, but never flowered her. Pics looks great and i hope you keep coming through to check us out and contribute.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 26, 2012)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> I love this Kush thread!!! I have only grown Master Kush which I truly enjoy. Maybe it because I grew it and didn't have to pay $350 an oz for it I'm growing OG Kush #18 which has been flowering for 25 days. I got Budda Tahoe and Sour OG seeds in paper towels waiting for them to sprout ( as well as Blue Mystic which is my favor). Here is some pics of my OG Kush #18....
> 
> View attachment 2268743View attachment 2268744


Whats up girl??? Hope all is well! Good to see you, slow down the "N" feed!

Peace

FM


----------



## poplars (Jul 26, 2012)

quoted from the chitown sour kush thread



poplars said:


> pics finally
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that be my grow as of today. biggest plant is about 3.8 feet tall, 2.8 feet wide


the strains are, 5 chitown sour kushes, 1 pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og, 1 tahoe og, 2 trynas lushes, 2 cheesequake, and 1 desert valley kush (my strain)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2012)

Pops that's looking mighty fine.. Which one is the bubba x Tahoe? They all look like they are happy and ready to give u a nice harvest


----------



## poplars (Jul 26, 2012)

last pic, middle left.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice pop u are doing those ladies justice!


----------



## Theowl (Jul 26, 2012)

Yessir! Poplars looking sweet! Hows your heat here lately? Furkin' hot down here.


----------



## poplars (Jul 26, 2012)

mid 90's for the past month straight almost.

possibly even longer...


----------



## Theowl (Jul 27, 2012)

Yup, furkin hot. We've been skimming above and below the triple digit mark for about the last month.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2012)

same here, but you guys don't have to deal with the humidity out here. 100degrees and high humidity sucks.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2012)

We getting those temps over here really does suck but I know come fall back to almost perfect


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 27, 2012)

I wont tell you guys what the weather is like where I'm at.


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I wont tell you guys what the weather is like where I'm at.


we got to cut back on water use around my parts.
its all drying up,lakes,rivers...ect


----------



## poplars (Jul 27, 2012)

we're not really in drought conditions here y et but everywhere around me is... 

its /extremely/ dry here, I've seen it hit 5% in the middle of the daytime.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 27, 2012)

We get to into the low teens in hum% here sometimes. The temps are lower this week with low 90s, but it will go up again soon enough.

I have a tiny BW OG in flower right now and I tried her smoke from my outdoor flop and she is a nice happy giggly OG with a decent flavor. I got a few supposed GG clones recently and another BW. Oh I forgot I flowered a cotton Candy Kush as well, and she was nice with a very unique taste/smell Not sure If GG counts as a kush, but name aside she does have OG in her.
Well thats all my kush news for now lol.


----------



## whiteberries (Jul 27, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Skywalker x 18 week 8


Just so I'm not mistaken, this is RP's Skywalker? Stuff looks choice.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 27, 2012)

Blackwater OG


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 27, 2012)

whiteberries said:


> Just so I'm not mistaken, this is RP's Skywalker? Stuff looks choice.


You are correct. It's very good smoke too. Chem skunk funk.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 28, 2012)

Try not to pay me too much mind...I get on some other shit sometimes when I knock back a few. 

I got a kush for the thread...Reserva Privada Kandy Kush (OG x Trainwreck), 400w MH, 2 gallon dirt bag, organic ferts (urea, fish & seaweed) and MG organic soil.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2012)

and she's worthy. Lookin just how i like em.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 28, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Try not to pay me too much mind...I get on some other shit sometimes when I knock back a few.
> 
> I got a kush for the thread...Reserva Privada Kandy Kush (OG x Trainwreck), 400w MH, 2 gallon dirt bag, organic ferts (urea, fish & seaweed) and MG organic soil.


Im like 3 weeks away from harvesting one of these, She is a stanky one, smells like garlic and rubber, in a good way, nice hard nugs too, good luck with yours LADYJ


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 28, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Im like 3 weeks away from harvesting one of these, She is a stanky one, smells like garlic and rubber, in a good way, nice hard nugs too, good luck with yours LADYJ


Nice...have heard nothing but good things about Kandy...hope your harvest is fruitful


----------



## noob78 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes me too it out grew my tent but the buds aren't burning and getting big heres a pic


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2012)

PLP F1 got some nice colored pistils popping.

View attachment 2272576View attachment 2272577


----------



## poplars (Jul 28, 2012)

tryna I wanna see some closeup macros of sk buds soon!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2012)

Lol, if my cam is capable. they are like in the middle of week one.But if they are everything you say i should see frost in a week. Got no stretch out of them at all. gotta veg the clones bigger next go.


----------



## poplars (Jul 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, if my cam is capable. they are like in the middle of week one.But if they are everything you say i should see frost in a week. Got no stretch out of them at all. gotta veg the clones bigger next go.




if it's any consolation every year my SK"s are the shortest plants, but always the dankest!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, if my cam is capable. they are like in the middle of week one.But if they are everything you say i should see frost in a week. Got no stretch out of them at all. gotta veg the clones bigger next go.


Sup trubbs.

Hope life is treatin you good.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 28, 2012)

Reserva's Skywalker x OG 18


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2012)

That shit looks fucking dank!
Good one there cap'n


----------



## poplars (Jul 28, 2012)

yep that looks top notch i'd sayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## whiteberries (Jul 28, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You are correct. It's very good smoke too. Chem skunk funk.



Awesome. Do you have a journal man? I'd like to see more of that one if you got it on the site somewhere.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 29, 2012)

whiteberries said:


> Awesome. Do you have a journal man? I'd like to see more of that one if you got it on the site somewhere.


No journal, sorry. There are some pics of the plant in late flowering some pages back in this thread.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I wont tell you guys what the weather is like where I'm at.


Hehe but I will,,,,,,been hovering around 80 - low 80s with plenty of sunshine and occasional showers for the past week or two and into the next week or so. Fall will be in the air in a few weeks up here : !)


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 29, 2012)

daaaaam dats brutiful rite dere -broda


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 29, 2012)

rock candy...............

18 sum da best i eva tasted 

njoy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hehe but I will,,,,,,been hovering around 80 - low 80s with plenty of sunshine and occasional showers for the past week or two and into the next week or so. Fall will be in the air in a few weeks up here : !)


Where the hell u been man? I just got done examining my girls. I found some more unknown seeds in two of my pot i have no idea what they are how old or long they were in the re-used soil or if they are even kush, i have one unknown going now that is def an indica dom probably kush girl. hopefully i get good suprises.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey tryna...what exactly are your pots called? I have some that look very similar but they were labeled as 'dirt pots' versus air pots and was wondering if there was a difference?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Sup trubbs.
> 
> Hope life is treatin you good.


all good over here, hope your good out there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 29, 2012)

mine are smart pots. i'm using 3 gallons that i just bought and some two gallons ive had for some years now.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2012)

It might get to 80 here today. Probably about 78, slight breezes, no clouds, dry as can be. Only problem is it's perfect chore weather, so I'm working my ass off lol.

Here's what's up over here this fine sunday morning.

Banana OG bud, Sour Kush keif, Dog Kush oil.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 29, 2012)

lady -well the air pots are the ones wit the holes in them an smart are the fabric ones


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 29, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> lady -well the air pots are the ones wit the holes in them an smart are the fabric ones


Thanks . I guess I'll have to look up the different advantages of each...was just wondering why mine were called dirt pots? Guess it's a copyright thing or something.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 29, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Thanks . I guess I'll have to look up the different advantages of each...was just wondering why mine were called dirt pots? Guess it's a copyright thing or something.


I use Dirt Pots too Lady J, they do the same as smart pots and geo pots but they are cheaper in price. Well at least in San Diego they are Dirt cheap.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 29, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I use Dirt Pots too Lady J, they do the same as smart pots and geo pots but they are cheaper in price. Well at least in San Diego they are Dirt cheap.


Oh that's great then! I got mine super cheap as well lol. I ordered a pack of 5 online for 12 bucks, free shipping


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2012)

I have some called gro-pots. same thing, cheap fabric.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 29, 2012)

Lol, BC makes his own, pretty cool cuz you can color coordinate.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 29, 2012)

fm whenever i use smart or air i try to start in home pot 

how are smarts at transplant time whut to do knife around pot sumone told me can just roll it down whut you say bro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 29, 2012)

i roll mine down personally, but this isn't for transplant. the smart pots are usually the final resting place around my way. then i just rinse them with hot water until they are clean.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 29, 2012)

k danks .......


----------



## Theowl (Jul 30, 2012)

We make our own felt, I was tryin to snag some for making some pots, but got caught by the Mrs. 

No go for now


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah I've been meaning to grab some smart pots but never got around to it.. I'm going to use my rainforest system that I got for now and might just deal with hydro.. I'm not giving up on soil tho prob keep a couple plants in soil..


----------



## swampwater (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey I just started using smart pots and in my research it said that for outdoor growers the plant would root directly through the pot. So my Question would be; why transplant?

This is a Purple Kush I had in a 5 gal smart pot. When it was time for a bigger pot for blooming I set her in a 15 gal. No shock at all.
She loves it. Roots came out all over the sides and bottom of the 5 gal. pot.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 30, 2012)

swampwater said:


> Hey I just started using smart pots and in my research it said that for outdoor growers the plant would root directly through the pot. So my Question would be; why transplant?
> View attachment 2275032
> This is a Purple Kush I had in a 5 gal smart pot. When it was time for a bigger pot for blooming I set her in a 15 gal. No shock at all.
> She loves it. Roots came out all over the sides and bottom of the 5 gal. pot.


Genius 

I guess people transplant to reuse the pots.....but I think it's an awesome idea to simply place it into another. That's why I love jiffy pots as well!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2012)

i bought some of those coco pots and i was gonna do that . changed my mind still got the pots.


----------



## whiteberries (Jul 31, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Reserva's Skywalker x OG 18



Nice. How long did you take her? 

Here's mine @ 2 weeks. Seem to have 2 sativa-types and 4 indy-types of the Skywalker18, with sourjack, madness, and ice cream on the right.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 31, 2012)

^^^^^
9 Weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2012)

beautiful stuff cap'n


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 1, 2012)

nice move swampwater 
i had to hit yo star on dat one 
big up to you 

much respect 



I an I


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 1, 2012)

DNA MMG x OG 18 @ 6 weeks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 1, 2012)

+rep capt. sweet pics.

I got a few to share.
Lush,super hard buds. Has daddys' funk with a lil' lemon to it.






Chi-Town Sour-Kush





















Lush





















60's Kush











Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delicious











Wtf? the strain and my reaction, it must ber a nice indica because he's definitely stuck.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 1, 2012)

Also, i popped 6 bc x lush bx1's(kinda sucks because i cant find my last few f1's. Lol now i have to try n re-create or find a very bc dom bx1 since they are bx'd to lush). I popped six 60's kush too. i put 2 special eddies, 1 bc x lush, and one unknown in 12/12 from seed as a bumper. i have a Eye Hortilux bulb on the way hopefully i see something nice from that. i have been using an old generic bulb that came with my ballast. i think thats it for now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey man what going on!

Got quite a bit of this kicking around the cave right now and a run of real nice clones that get flipped in two weeks. Very nice smoke with a great flavor, I like it a lot!

BC Lush.....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 1, 2012)

very nice buddage there TGSS
yo capt whuts mmg looks a little stingy - thanks


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2012)

My backcross project for the DOG. This is the BX1 regular from seed pictured earlier. Ready for final trimming.










Peace, 
DST


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 2, 2012)

this is larry x white


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man what going on!
> 
> Got quite a bit of this kicking around the cave right now and a run of real nice clones that get flipped in two weeks. Very nice smoke with a great flavor, I like it a lot!
> 
> ...


them some nice looking nugs there man. how is the density?


Dwezelitsame said:


> very nice buddage there TGSS
> yo capt whuts mmg looks a little stingy - thanks





DST said:


> My backcross project for the DOG. This is the BX1 regular from seed pictured earlier. Ready for final trimming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this looks judt like dog, when u crack the nug does it "release the funk" , like dog?


colonuggs said:


> this is larry x white


Nice colonuggs. i have a cross in grape kush that is Lemon larry x OG x Chem D x the White x Grape Krush and it is killer smoke.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey man.

The density of the nugs is about what they look like in the pic...not rocks but not spongy either


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 2, 2012)

i had a rock hard bc dom pheno, but the others were as you described. Since i lost the rest of my f1's and i have bx's i'm keeping my eye open for bc dom ladies. The lush female going now has some of the hardest buds i've had the pleasure of squeezing, along with White Widow and Headband(SourKush).


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah each plant was slightly different and I'm suprised I was able to find one that I liked the best, it was like splitting hairs but ended up being #4 Stinky. Little more potent then the others and the most flavor. Taste a little like D's Dog. Number 2 and 3 had very hard buds but not as much flavor. I have clones of all of them, learned my lesson last time with your Lush lol, so we'll give em all another shot. Getting an oz/plant/sq ft, with them, not too shabby for dank!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 2, 2012)

yeah these a get an 8 week veg or so, so i'm looking forward to that yield.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 2, 2012)

youll be happy wit dat eye horti bulb


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 2, 2012)

Larry og kush pt.2

Bud porn soon


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> this looks judt like dog, when u crack the nug does it "release the funk" , like dog?
> .


Its not far off mate. Real strong rubber and diesel smell. Not as much spice but the nugs are still in a paper bag so we'll see what the jar brings. Happy with them overall though.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 2, 2012)

wtf is dat wall to wall carpeting


----------



## North40Farmer (Aug 2, 2012)

Those larry are looking good man. You got those straight in the ground or in pots buried? Nice and bushy!


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 2, 2012)

North40Farmer said:


> Those larry are looking good man. You got those straight in the ground or in pots buried? Nice and bushy!


 Thanks I got them straight in the ground. Topped around the 3rd node when she was still small then I topped her again while she was revegging lol same with my sour d and black domina that's how they got so bushy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 3, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> youll be happy wit dat eye horti bulb


i sure hope so.


KushXOJ said:


> Thanks I got them straight in the ground. Topped around the 3rd node when she was still small then I topped her again while she was revegging lol same with my sour d and black domina that's how they got so bushy.


yea those mf's are huge and healthy looking.


----------



## whiteberries (Aug 5, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> this is larry x white


...and then there was Larry White. I'd like to hang out with that dude.


----------



## whiteberries (Aug 5, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> ^^^^^
> 9 Weeks


Today's week 3 for mine and the number of calyxes looks a little low compared to the SourJack, IceCream and especially on the Madness; the Madness is my freebie pineapple beast. 
Two of my Skywalker indica phenos look like they might yield what I was hoping for but the others....I dunno about the others. 
So's my questions are 1. What size buckets did you run em in? 2. under what size light? and C. how many ZPB did you get? Also, did you see big variations in yield from the different phenos?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2012)

looks caked in thc that larry white. interesting bud structure too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 6, 2012)

got my new bulb today and snap some sour kush shots


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2012)

Also had to chop my Grape Kush early this morning, im running low and it has been going the whole summer ..

Here is a pic from

6-3-2012







From today 8-7-2012


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2012)

lol, it is 12/12 from almost seed. has no more leaves so should be an easy trim, smell dankity dank though it has lotta white pistils.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 7, 2012)

12/12 from seed and looks 3ft tall!!
Looks dank bru!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 8, 2012)

Just thought id drop in lads and share sum grape kush x livers/blues pics with yas 
View attachment 2286527View attachment 2286528

and yo tryna saw ya pic of the blue dog u brought looks a cracker lad hope he brings u joy and happiness for yrs to come


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

easiest trim ever T  the sour looks a little light green, is it always?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 8, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Just thought id drop in lads and share sum grape kush x livers/blues pics with yas
> View attachment 2286526View attachment 2286527View attachment 2286528
> 
> and yo tryna saw ya pic of the blue dog u brought looks a cracker lad hope he brings u joy and happiness for yrs to come


You ain't seen my new one, it's a male he is red but it is more of a chamoagne color, but he is all pit bull. beautiful may thro pics of him up soon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easiest trim ever T  the sour looks a little light green, is it always?


My ph is low in my larger pots, i bought somw gardening lime yesterday and put it in the pots this morning, i should see a change in not too long, i have started foliar on monday. tryna keep em green. and my eye hortliux is imressing, and noticeably brighter. heres some pics from this morn.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 8, 2012)

Damn T those are potent looking buds! Very nice!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2012)

really nice work T. golf ball esque nugs


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey Tryna everything looks good man!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 9, 2012)

T whuts goin on dis dont look like yo work 
dis plant not happy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2012)

Gotta bump this baby. Which strain are we looking at,,,that the sour kush?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 9, 2012)

@ Rich, i know man i been battling ph(low) in this organic row, but i bought some garden lime to solve it, im keeping track of my progress on paper hopefully they will darken up. taking some tips from you and being patient and not giving up on organics just because of one small hopefully simple problem. My other option was to use FF Grow Big because it is instantly available and i know it works but i wanna stay organic. 

And HC, that is my ?unkown? lol, she is rock hard frosty like a pice of frosted ice, and she smells so hashy n sweet. i wonder what she is defnitily wayyy indi dom and probably a power k x lush but i am unsure


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2012)

What are you using for soil? I use 1 tablespoon/gal of dolmite lime in my ocean forest soil....helps a lot.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 9, 2012)

i'm RE-using ProMix. so i have to make sure my girls are getting it good from me, because there is nothing in the soil. i did 1tbsp per gal as well.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You ain't seen my new one, it's a male he is red but it is more of a chamoagne color, but he is all pit bull. beautiful may thro pics of him up soon.


Haha tryna you tryin to mirror my dogs or summet bro lmao ive a bitch that is champaine colour also lol ill throw some pics up as soon as my battery lets me lol ya not gonna believe  i like pitts but in uk the law is all fucked up and is gettin strictor by the minute ive lived with staffs and pitts all my life the latter has nt been in my life for time tho eva since the pigs shot a red nose infront of me the evil bastards will stick to me staffys for know tho untill the law changes


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 9, 2012)

a very nice beast in yo avy ched


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yh d thats my baby gotta get sum proper pics of her she is da beauty out the 2!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 10, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T how's it going.
> 
> Yeah the pics of the nicer dog look just likes it's mother....I'm real stoked they were straight up dog and not crossed with any accidental pollen. Is she a 5 leafer headband dom? It's going to coat your mouth with a thick smoke with good expansion and a strong diesel taste. Oh and the potency aint to shabby neither hehe.
> 
> ...


had to go back and find this, the one i have in flower now is that pheno, n she's a looker.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 12, 2012)

I got a few kush cuts from a local guy

Bubba Kush
Grand Master Kush
Og Kush

Does anyone know info on Grand Master Kush, or is that just a made up name for Master Kush?
I was thinking GDP x Master Kush....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 13, 2012)

mmg x og 18


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks good, kinda looks like my 60's kush with the foxtails.


----------



## poplars (Aug 14, 2012)

I demand new chitowns sk pics tryna, in this thread and chitowns!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2012)

I may snap a few they are still recovering, but i do see improvement this morning, good that it's noticeable.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey T, left you a little note over on HC's thread. Go check it out, and if you never got 'em, shoot me a PM with your email or addy or whatever and next batch I make I'll send you more. I'm positive I sent em tho, so I'm not sure what happened. I just figured you got them, ate them, and then forgot you'd gotten them, lolololol. . . lemme know bro. I could never forget about you!! Kinda bums me out that something obviously happened.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2012)

Drying WTF? bud. i really wish i knew what it was. Though it smells dank with undertones of familiarity .






Purple Kush x SAD











60's Kush











Two special eddy's and a bc x lush from seed. 






Sour Kush #1
















Dog











Sour Kush #2
















Lush f4


























The extent of my N deficiency .






Lil BC x Lush bx1's and 60's Kush. 






Super bud x Blue Dream 4/4






Sour kush's and Dogs







Lush f4


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 14, 2012)

Everything looks great tryna...I def see the difference in headband SK and the chitown SK. How long have you been using the fabric pots, and have you noticed a considerable difference?


----------



## dubthrasher (Aug 14, 2012)

Help this is afgankush x blackdomina ?? Free snippits from a friend but how much.longer ?? or is it ready 
thanks in advance


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey hows it going? What post number is those bk x mk? 

What else you got goin these days?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Drying WTF? bud. i really wish i knew what it was. Though it smells dank with undertones of familiarity .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump!

Lady J i have been using smart pots probably a year and ahalf now maybe more. i noticed a difference immediately when i started using them, i will eventually only use fabric pot. 

aev the bk x mk's are scattered all throughout the beginning of the thread.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2012)

Whats happenin man. Those are friggen nice pics! Nice pics of pretty damn good strains too, good job with them T.

Hey just a heads up that today is day one for 6 nice big BC Lush clones. I was going to let them go for another week but I realized it's going to be a 4 week interim in between harvests when those are ready, I usually shoot for about 2.5 wks in between harvests.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thx man, This N deficiency shit is driving me crazy. I put lime in the soil, been foliar spraying, added extra N when i gave them their tea. and then today i gave them more N via guano. Lol, watch in a week all my girls are burnt the fuck up. i like the idea of being organic, but i like the instant results i get with synthetics. Ive got those bc x lush bx's looking for a good hybrid between the two. and i have a bc x lush in 12/12 from seed that has the look that i like, id rather it be a male than a female at this point especially if it starts off as fast as the fem's do that way i can take that to the bx 1. Genetically it will be BC x Lush bx1(to lush) x BC x Lush. I don't know if that reverses the generation and makes it an f1 or what? What do you think ?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 15, 2012)

all right whut da fuk 

all of a sudden you taken some gran fukn pics very nice 
you got a new cam or a new secrete 
a photographer on call 
nice models to by the way 
is the golden seed getn better or whut 
he sur plays the peeps that are tryin to get them from him 
25 karot gold you about to have the best bud of yo whole life soon as by the golded boy himself


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 16, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> all right whut da fuk
> 
> all of a sudden you taken some gran fukn pics very nice
> you got a new cam or a new secrete
> ...


I got a new secret, to using my old cam. i gotta back and zoom in for bud shots, no macro. 

I just got my freakin tooth pulled face is numb.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 16, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> all right whut da fuk
> 
> all of a sudden you taken some gran fukn pics very nice
> you got a new cam or a new secrete
> ...


The Golden seed si frosty as fuck, but i'm not sure its the frostiest in the tent. Definitely not the winner on smell at the moment while growing. I hjave to wait to smoke VS the dog and Lush.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 16, 2012)

lil BW OG kush pulled today not expecting much maybe an ounce if that...plants has a terrible case of fungus gnats and root mass was destroyed and so the yield suffered tremendously!
Also pulled a LA Confidential...some say she is related to kush... no pics as camera charger is lost again.


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't know if used to listen to devin, but ran across this and thought I'd throw it up. 


[video=youtube_share;Lfo2N5I0nLo]http://youtu.be/Lfo2N5I0nLo[/video]


P.S. Is it true that foxtails are more potent than regular bud?


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2012)

The Odd squad are great Lady J, and everyone loves Devin!

I don't see how foxtails are more potent.


----------



## Theowl (Aug 17, 2012)

Shit.. I haven't heard Devin the dude in years!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

i used to listen to Dev. as far as foxtailsno more dank than cone colas or whatever, just prettier if you got a good one.


----------



## Theowl (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey Tryna, putting seeds in the rapid rooters like that work well? 

Now you see why my BC x Lush bx was light green and not all dark like yours. (remember asking me about it?)
its tough trying to find that perfect nute level three days out... And the worry of burn like you said

Stick with the organics bro, the taste alone will say its worth it. 

Going to make a video this morning showing my cheap ass hash technique.


Yall have a stoned morning now, ya hear?!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

Yerp, everytime i pop seeds i do it a different way. the rapid rooters have workd on the last 20 or so beans. figugre if im not cloning might as well use em. i'm amending all my soil before i pot up. i do have 6 clones under the dome rooting. gotta get my reserves ready. Commitment is a strong suit of mine, i will be going organic til i'm satisfied with my product while growing, i do miss the ease of synthetics


----------



## Theowl (Aug 17, 2012)

That's how I do too. I mix in diotamaceous earth, sulphur, hydrated lime, and blood meal(not the last round or two), and bonemeal(not in the last round or two). If I have any mycorhizzae going in it goes then, and a dusting for the seeds for sprouting. 

Ill water with compost tea, after a few weeks, and molasses to help feed the herd like every three waterings. 

Still I get the light green plant syndrome, but medina hastagrow helps too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok, yea i wasn't adding shit to the soil because i thought i had enough "shit" in my tea, literally. Now i know i need to keep the soil energized and use my tea to feed that and add some backup. all my nutes were coming from tea before.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

Boutta light this blunt, ain't suppose to be smoking cuz i got my tooth got pulled yesterday. got some pain pills had me feelin funny this morn.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Hey Tryna, putting seeds in the rapid rooters like that work well?
> 
> Now you see why my BC x Lush bx was light green and not all dark like yours. (remember asking me about it?)
> its tough trying to find that perfect nute level three days out... And the worry of burn like you said
> ...


Hey thanks for reminding me owl,,,,,,,I was going to make some hash this morning myself but completely forgot about it haha!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

amazingly enough, I havn't tried ice hash. It's my fault for procrastinating on bags.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2012)

I have enough trim for about a half oz of shish. Really wish I had another 5 gal bucket to mix the trim in though, I prefer doing it that way and then pour it into the bags.

I procrastinated for years man haha. They are not too expensive either, in the fifty dollar range


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

And i know they'll be worth it. Soon enough, i'm sitting here thinking about adding another light. Probably another 600 which would put me around 1800 watts overall including fans n such. i'm so paranoid but i'm convinced it shouldnt be an issue. Plus my homies that started growing are talking about getting 3 x 1000, i'll set up a perpy program for them and they expect me to supply clones for 25% of the harvest, but i agreed at 20% times are hard on both ends, were close enough for me to give up 5% which is rare for me on any situation. i fugure i'd run a 600 for "commercial" and a 600 for head stash. I should never dry up that way.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 17, 2012)

wit that open hole from toothe not spoes tobe pullen on nutin no straws no cigs or joints 
now a vap wit a pump might work


----------



## Theowl (Aug 17, 2012)

I think I'm the only one left that doesn't like bubble hash...
i prefer old school dry sift compressed hash. 

I got a method that works really well. As soon as I get the animals squared away I'm gonna shoot some video


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2012)

Theowl said:


> I think I'm the only one left that doesn't like bubble hash...
> i prefer old school dry sift compressed hash.
> 
> I got a method that works really well. As soon as I get the animals squared away I'm gonna shoot some video



after smoking hash for like 6 months straight I've decided I like bud butter than all forms of hash. not to say that I don't enjoy the extra buzz ever now and then, I just don't think it's sustainable for me. I"ll still make hash, but it'll probably just be for that extra kick every now adn then, or for edibles.

I think I'm gonna upload some new pics today, I"ll link you guys to it once its up. there's only one thread I actually /post/ my pics in, but I have no problem linkin em here too


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 17, 2012)

pop wbw said you got his bubba tahoe up an runnin 
you mind if i can see dat one


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> pop wbw said you got his bubba tahoe up an runnin
> you mind if i can see dat one


it will be included in the pics I am uploading now.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Boutta light this blunt, ain't suppose to be smoking cuz i got my tooth got pulled yesterday. got some pain pills had me feelin funny this morn.


Got a tooth pulled a few months back and smoked and took the pills thay gave me and drank a beer...might have been a bad combo! Woke up 3 am feeling really off for a bit lol.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2012)

Well how does T ... i didnt even know about this place ... seems every ones in here , HC , Don GT , DST , Dwezel , OWL ..... 

Mind if i pull up a seat


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Got a tooth pulled a few months back and smoked and took the pills thay gave me and drank a beer...might have been a bad combo! Woke up 3 am feeling really off for a bit lol.


Lol, definitely a killer combo, i get bad "pill hangover" when i pop painkillrs


RobbieP said:


> Well how does T ... i didnt even know about this place ... seems every ones in here , HC , Don GT , DST , Dwezel , OWL .....
> 
> Mind if i pull up a seat


No problemo man!


----------



## Theowl (Aug 17, 2012)

Down with painkillers! 

Up with CBD's!!


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah I dont take those pills usually, and realized why later lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

I took one an hour ago. it's i'll try to stay at one. In the meantime i'm windowshopping some seeds, im thinking of making an order. I'm looking for yield so it may or may not be kush.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll probably go for an old strain like Chronic, or White Widow. But then i'm thinking sensi star. I've grown them so i can attest for their yield. Any ideas of any other strains?
Ok so i decided to go with Skunk #1, i will be playing around with it with whatever Lush or Bc x Lush Male i get. this is just for kicks so for my seeds i will get fems of skunk #1 from 4-6 companies to compare and breed and make play seeds. of course in the time before i buy em i may change my mind.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'll probably go for an old strain like Chronic, or White Widow. But then i'm thinking sensi star. I've grown them so i can attest for their yield. Any ideas of any other strains?
> Ok so i decided to go with Skunk #1, i will be playing around with it with whatever Lush or Bc x Lush Male i get. this is just for kicks so for my seeds i will get fems of skunk #1 from 4-6 companies to compare and breed and make play seeds. of course in the time before i buy em i may change my mind.




I was looking into Skunk #1 clone just this afternoon and asking for info on it on a different forum lol.
What do you know about this strain?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 19, 2012)

sub'd and along for the ride

Stay High


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I was looking into Skunk #1 clone just this afternoon and asking for info on it on a different forum lol.
> What do you know about this strain?


I have some Skunk seeds too and I know nothing about that strain. They are straight from the breeder (Peak Seeds) and are called Pure Skunk f1s breeding strain. I suppose when the time comes I'll just do some research on them I guess


----------



## Theowl (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey Tryna! How's the ole jaw doin? (your face hurt man? Cuz it's killing me!!! Lmao) sorry, couldn't resist.

Listerene will save your ass, use it like twice an hour and ain't nothing growing in there  

Have a good one bro!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I was looking into Skunk #1 clone just this afternoon and asking for info on it on a different forum lol.
> What do you know about this strain?


All i really know is it is supposed to be very stable, especially if your interested in breeding out donkey dick cola's 



GreenThumb2k10 said:


> sub'd and along for the ride
> 
> Stay High


that's wassup man welcome aboard.



Theowl said:


> Hey Tryna! How's the ole jaw doin? (your face hurt man? Cuz it's killing me!!! Lmao) sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> Listerene will save your ass, use it like twice an hour and ain't nothing growing in there
> 
> Have a good one bro!


Everythings cool Just got some soil together and i'm popping 6 more beans for a 12/12 from seed to fill the rest of the space in my tent. i popped two 818 headbands, and one of the rest Grape Kush, Lemon Qleaner x CB, P10 x CB, and a sativa in Exodus x Either Skunk, Northern Lights, Haze, and Afghan from mr nice seeds. Ive ruled out afghan and i'm really leaning towards NL because it was cheesy fruity. Either way it was a dank 12+ week sativa


----------



## poplars (Aug 19, 2012)

whats grape kush? gonna be workin with a male grape kush and am wondering if it's some dank or what. people say it is around here.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2012)

IDK if your grape kush is the same as mine my grape kush is (White OGK X (OGK X LemonLarryOG x Chem D x Grape Krush


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 19, 2012)

I thought I might have some grape kush too, just went and looked and nope. Crosses of it though that I just got recently from across the pond.

grapekush x exo cheese
gk x livers
gk x psycho


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 19, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I thought I might have some grape kush too, just went and looked and nope. Crosses of it though that I just got recently from across the pond.
> 
> grapekush x exo cheese
> gk x livers
> gk x psycho


Those Crosses sound really pukka wink wink lol

Do you still have the br x exo seeds I sent you a while back?

Skunk was the very first stabilized hybrid , been about since the late 70s early 80s , it's one of the cannabis plants best known strains , really surprised you all don't know alot about it. 
The exodus cheese clone only is a pheno from a original pack of skunk number one seeds.

As far as I'm aware peak seeds are the closest you can get to the original skunk nowadays but there not exact replicas. 

Never tried the peak seeds ones if I'm honest as I don't like sending money orders to other countries and that's his only payment method for UK ers


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2012)

Well the right pheno of grape kush is definitely top shelf, im looking for her. she was lush dom with the musky grape undertones


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2012)

this is more of personal reference. But this is the BlueCheese x Lush om that i used for the bx1's that i am running. I'm looking for her twin-daughter!


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 19, 2012)

Excellent pics on this thread tryna .. captain stickys are inspiring 
still enjoying the biker kush i grew on the last run from karma
it inspired me to get some more karma genetics seeds (happy brother bx2) and another kush strain
i went with fire alien kush, ill be running that soon, along with the happy brother and some more biker kush seeds

not found too much info on fire alien kush .. other than an old grow and a few old pics
any of you guys know much about this one ? 
white fire seems more common 

peace


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey robbie I do still have those. Thanks for reminding me that they were from you....I thought they were from ttt. Maybe he just sent them for you. 

@ T that looks my Spear pheno. The number 4 Stinky pheno is what I kept and smoked the most of (buds are round and pretty dense) but what little I smoked of spear, she was real nice. Good taste but stinky is real real strong tasting. I have a couple of the Spears kicking around I think they are in veg, not sure if either went in with the last run of NHK 4 days ago.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> Excellent pics on this thread tryna .. captain stickys are inspiring
> still enjoying the biker kush i grew on the last run from karma
> it inspired me to get some more karma genetics seeds (happy brother bx2) and another kush strain
> i went with fire alien kush, ill be running that soon, along with the happy brother and some more biker kush seeds
> ...


 There a some people in here who have grow white fire, ad alien im sure of it, i have no info on those. And thanks a lot, don't forget to post pics.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey robbie I do still have those. Thanks for reminding me that they were from you....I thought they were from ttt. Maybe he just sent them for you.
> 
> @ T that looks my Spear pheno. The number 4 Stinky pheno is what I kept and smoked the most of (buds are round and pretty dense) but what little I smoked of spear, she was real nice. Good taste but stinky is real real strong tasting. I have a couple of the Spears kicking around I think they are in veg, not sure if either went in with the last run of NHK 4 days ago.


Yea i really liked this girl, almost had a mentholated taste. for my seed order i think i'm gonna go for sour diesel, from a few companies and introduce more sour diesel into lush, should be a nice play project. the seeds are Cali Connection Sour Diesel,Emerald Triangle Super Sour OG and Blueberry Headband, DNA KushBerry, and TGA Ripped Bubba, a few of the Dieseld i wanted were sold out so unless they are back in stock by the time i order, this is my list.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 19, 2012)

Damn you keep that bar high bro lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 20, 2012)

wow, Blueberry Headband sounds awesome, would love to give it a go. hope all is well bro.


----------



## poplars (Aug 20, 2012)

I was smokin on blue headband 3 years ago fellas, certain phenos of that are prettty dank.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 20, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Damn you keep that bar high bro lol


What can i say? i gotta smoke it too 



GreenThumb2k10 said:


> wow, Blueberry Headband sounds awesome, would love to give it a go. hope all is well bro.


 Yea, i'm trying to wait for attitudes promo to order so i can get a few extras. I'll be adding a new 600 tent here soon too.



poplars said:


> I was smokin on blue headband 3 years ago fellas, certain phenos of that are prettty dank.


 I'm not sure if this is the same. this is Blueberry x Emerald OG x Cali Sour D x Pre-98 Bubba its from Emerald Triangle seeds.
But i do remember you growing blue headband, or was it blue diesel?


----------



## poplars (Aug 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What can i say? i gotta smoke it too
> 
> Yea, i'm trying to wait for attitudes promo to order so i can get a few extras. I'll be adding a new 600 tent here soon too.
> 
> ...



lol I'll stop commenting on strains since people apparently are idiots about naming them. if a strain has been named before, I personally don't use the same name. idk why other people seem to think it's ok to be half assed on their strain names.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 20, 2012)

Outdoor Fire OG and PLP in the back


PLP Indoor


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 20, 2012)

damn those are some big girl's FM, how it going?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 20, 2012)

I remember your Blue Mystic grow dude.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 20, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey robbie I do still have those. Thanks for reminding me that they were from you....I thought they were from ttt. Maybe he just sent them for you.


yeah they were from me bro , i sent them when i sent the bubble bomb x SLH seeds , TTT made them though originally , ive got a few of those to try out here


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 20, 2012)

@T you ever grown out vanilla kush man ? ?


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 20, 2012)

I have pack of Blueberry Headband beans in the fridge now


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 20, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I have pack of Blueberry Headband beans in the fridge now


do you live over the pond in the U.S??


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 20, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> do you live over the pond in the U.S??


indeed i do


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 20, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> indeed i do


would have asked if the fairy would carry some but im guessing its too far for her to fly with them .


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn those are some big girl's FM, how it going?


Everything is good T just been super busy with work and my indoor harvest. Plus I finally met a decent girl. Hope all is well with u bro!

Peace

FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 20, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> @T you ever grown out vanilla kush man ? ?


Nah not yet, i just had a hard time trying to order it. Have you ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 20, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I have pack of Blueberry Headband beans in the fridge now


You must have sum dank lined up in front of that to have em fridged up. I'm also looking at Strawberry Sour Diesel. I had a super strawberry diesel(was bred a bit different) from elite genetics that smelled like strawberry cheesecake. i had a keep pheno and even made seeds but lost em all. The SSD i'm looking at is from devils harvest is bred with Strawberry Cough x Sour D and i'm not sure if it's kyle kushmans strawberry cough or some other shit. but elites was 
( original rez. strawberry diesel X [sour diesel x larry og kush clone] ), . there is also strawberry delight from sagamartha..


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nah not yet, i just had a hard time trying to order it. Have you ?


ive got a single fem seed of it , got it from pick n mix , its meant to be really good and im gonna be trying it but got some others lined up 1st ....


----------



## poplars (Aug 22, 2012)

so far my desert valley kush is /way/ ahead of the rest of my strains in the garden. it's acting like it's going to be finished by the end of september!!! I'll try uploading somem pics today. only reason I didn't upload last batch of pics is because I waited like 4 hours for it to upload and it all failed several times, so I'm just gonna take less pics and hope it works next time lol......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2012)

GOOD LUCK, riu has been a pain for pics.


----------



## poplars (Aug 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> GOOD LUCK, riu has been a pain for pics.



well actually I was having issues uploading them to photobucket.

I think it's because we had to have our internet lowered because of financial struggles so my upload is much lower than it used to be.

maybe instead of sets of pics like I used to do, I'll start taking pics of buds and plants individually and just making single posts about them, might be a lot easier on me that way.

and tryna, I want to see some up to date sour kush bud pics man, I nkow for sure by now tehre's got to be some serios crystal action going on, I'm on my 3rd year growing this strain i should know


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll get som snaps up a little later, definitely doing their thing in the frost dept. and even look to be yielding a bit more than i expected at week 4.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2012)

DOG, I am also flowering my mom to this cut. She stinks to the high heavens but doesn't compare in yield to the other, the smells are even.

















Sour Kush's, getting noticeably better from the N deficiency. Looking good.































Lush F4, looking good as always, i've been impressed with the result from the generation. She also seems to be the only one that hasn't responded well to the N deficiency treatment. On the plus side she's looking like a 8-9 weeker way closer to a 9 weeker. She is approaching 7 now.


----------



## scroglodyte (Aug 22, 2012)

caged Orange Kush grown under a 40% shade cloth for stealth.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 22, 2012)

Great pics as usual man! Looking forward to a grow and smoke report on the sk ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> View attachment 2304534caged Orange Kush grown under a 40% shade cloth for stealth.


Nice man, are you lst'ing through the cage?

And HC i cant wait to smoke the hype either.


----------



## poplars (Aug 22, 2012)

purple stems on that sour kush..... that might be a diesel pheno. 

you should post just those sk pics on the sk thread too man. don't let that thread die 


I always try to grow the green stem phenos of sour kush because they tend to be the super dank. the diesel pheno is dank as fuck too and who knows, maybe bringing it to F5 may have made a difference in the diesel pheno itself. I'll let you know this harvest.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi T , pics are looking great man , ive just been gifted some Double Sour Kush as some freebies with my last order .... cant wait to try those 

Double sour Kush make up = 

* Its CVS Sour Kush cut, hit with a nice OG18 Kush male, with alot of upside.. The male is straight up Kush, with a SOur, Chemmy Coffee smell.... Great pod clustering, and quick to flower, produces alot of pollen quickly. A Stud Male. 

*really cant wait to pop these , its a pain in the ass having a plan ... i knew exactly what i was gonna run for the next few grows , now i keep getting more n more dank and keep changing my mind lmao !


----------



## poplars (Aug 22, 2012)

so many 'sour kushes' out there.... lol


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 22, 2012)

the one im refering to used to make the double sour kush is the CannaVenture version ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2012)

i know there is an abundance of them now. Robbie those should be some funky rock hard very indica looking girls outta those beans. i don't know what the cvs sour kush is but the og18 is all they sat it is.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 22, 2012)

Tryna those look great! I love the crystaly shot of the Lush!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2012)

That DOG is off the hook T, danky as fuck!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2012)

SourKush day 31


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> That DOG is off the hook T, danky as fuck!!!


Yea she is. Her smell is incredible but ive got a great yield on the other. so she's out.


----------



## Theowl (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking good up in here! Soonly, I'll be able to post a lady up in this thread soonly!(I'm saying my DOG is a girlie.. Ya know, willing it to be so)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Looking good up in here! Soonly, I'll be able to post a lady up in this thread soonly!(I'm saying my DOG is a girlie.. Ya know, willing it to be so)


Dog will be fem so my bets are it's already a she. But definitely not a him.


----------



## noob78 (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is a OG 18 at 19 days vegView attachment 2306887View attachment 2306888


----------



## scroglodyte (Aug 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nice man, are you lst'ing through the cage?
> 
> And HC i cant wait to smoke the hype either.


i LST'd/topped in veg. the cage is to support the stealth cover, and keep plant under it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2012)

Just planted some pre 98 bubba beans, venom og and sour kush is soaking. I'm going to add 1 or 2 FEMs for safe measure. Banana og and something else?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2012)

Two banana's! What else you got ? i'm making a nice "diesel" order soon that the direction i'm going in . i think, and try afghan kush again.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Two banana's! What else you got ? i'm making a nice "diesel" order soon that the direction i'm going in . i think, and try afghan kush again.


man I have too much to list that's why it's so hard to choose wht to grow next. 
Yeah I was thinking of looking for a good afghan too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2012)

this is my list so far. i don't plan on breeding with any of these so those that can be fem will be fem



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea i really liked this girl, almost had a mentholated taste. for my seed order i think i'm gonna go for sour diesel, from a few companies and introduce more sour diesel into lush, should be a nice play project. the seeds are Cali Connection Sour Diesel,Emerald Triangle Super Sour OG and Blueberry Headband, DNA KushBerry, and TGA Ripped Bubba, a few of the Dieseld i wanted were sold out so unless they are back in stock by the time i order, this is my list.


I also added DNA Genetics Pure Afghan, Sagamartha Strawberry D-lite, and a pack of Devil's Harvest Strawberry sour Diesel<< these i want regs but i don't see em anywhere as far as the last two. hopefully by the time i order they will have em, im waiting for the promo. after that its new tent and light setup. so really i'm looking for a keeper for a more commercial strain. i know sour D can yield.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2012)

Yea, i used to have that problem. But recently i havn't ordered any seeds and really only been growing and working on my own stuff. this'll be my last order for a while.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And HC i cant wait to smoke the hype either.


Ah but you didna get the super dank pheno ; )

Six NHK (and a bubbamaster) in their second week of flower and looking sweet. One is the spear pheno I'll take pics for you when they are done. Just wanted to give you a headsup T. Oh and the cuttings root super fast too. Transplant day today just picked up some soil yesterday. Need to run up a few towns from here and sign for my son's tat first. Starting a sleeve now haha

Later man

...dog coming down in a few days she's a beaut.

Puff puff pass Ubber Kush x Chemberry>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2012)

I may or may not have that pheno. but as far as Chi-Town goes the difference in pheno's doesn't matter much, but he prefers the bubba pheno. And he is certain there are only 3 phenos.

I'll be waiting on the NHK, and BubbaMaster pics, got a few of my own to show.

Little 60's and NeighborhoodKush.






2 Sour Kush's, 1 Dog, and a Neighborhood Kush.






Garlic Dog
















Lush, looking like she may not make 8. But i'm loving her already, i know what to expect but i wonder how the flavor will be compared to other generations.


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm lookin forward to tryin lush seems dank


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2012)

You will be kindly rewarded. a nice yield and a top shelf smoke. and lots of trim for yer hash.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 24, 2012)

you shit be lookin correct boyeee

so now you one of the few wit the golden seed 
my question is is it 14 - 18 - or 24 karrot gold ( or just gold plated or gold filled )
i hope it is all its supposed to be for you people seem to give up a lot for them even rights to whuts yours 

i have given you seeds and from then on they were yours :}
but they were not gold 

and i cantmake seeds only my god can make seeds i can stand here all day waving ahrry potter stick and cant make single seed 
but if i put two of gods herb plants together they can make seeds just doing whut my creator meant for them to do 
oh well maybe sum of us are gods 

i just grow


where are pics pop i just peeped around from when you said youd post them


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2012)

latest pics in this url

www.photobucket.com/thebudjar


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you shit be lookin correct boyeee
> 
> so now you one of the few wit the golden seed
> my question is is it 14 - 18 - or 24 karrot gold ( or just gold plated or gold filled )
> ...


Lol, i didn't give up nuthin for my beans. Never sucked up or did no work, Just asked, and stayed subjective to the point of it being the dankest ever. Even four years i was offered to buy them fro chi, but i declined and just waited. if i got 'em oh well, but since i got em grow em. I am not sure of the smoke yet, but i can say they are as frosty as advertised by chi-town(the express) and look just like ive seen poplars and howaks look over the years, so hopefully i'll be satisfied. I can say it'll be hard to fuck with my line-up if she is that good. Dog, NeighborhoodKush(bc x lush) are nothing to play with at all the moms i choose should be here a while They were long over-due my way. And the seeds you gave years ago were golden, and still being spread , and is still a staple in my garden.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> latest pics in this url
> 
> www.photobucket.com/thebudjar


Just like mine, password protected and for some odd reason my photobucket wouldn't upload tosay, some shit about image res. Hence my riu upload.


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2012)

added password, "medical" let me know if this works.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey Hey Hey pop, it must be a mighty nice day utside, or it looks it. i can only imagine how leafy sk gets outside, caause she's the same indoors. Everything looks awesome, have you picked up on feeding yet, or still slightly dosing? And because ive never seen one this big or done outdoors right this is the bst lush ive ever seen, i see why chi town was always proud to see his work in your garden man. A+


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 24, 2012)

of course you know thats passwoed protected 
but im sure you know that 
you seem to worryn about leakes


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey Hey Hey pop, it must be a mighty nice day utside, or it looks it. i can only imagine how leafy sk gets outside, caause she's the same indoors. Everything looks awesome, have you picked up on feeding yet, or still slightly dosing? And because ive never seen one this big or done outdoors right this is the bst lush ive ever seen, i see why chi town was always proud to see his work in your garden man. A+


thanks bro, I've been slightly picking up on the feeding but not by much. I go with the flow of the plant if I feel like it needs more I give it more. dosed them up with rabbit manure today and the day before yesterday to prevent any N deficiencies. other than that they've been getting bat guano extract and rhizosphere food.

and thanks again for that comment I try to hold up to the highest standards I can when growing outdoors at this size. both those lushes are almost 5 feet tall, the pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og is 5 feet tall, the tahoe og is 4.6 feet tall, shits lookin epic.

and its always /very/ sunny here


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2012)

and by the way pics labeled DVK = desert valley kush a strain I created last year.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 24, 2012)

dam i think i gave the rep to the wrong person 

i hit yos T that plant made me so excited 
never seen a lush like that before 
an i have peeped at alot of them here 
thats just lovely there pop nice gardening 
and T very nice propergating


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> dam i think i gave the rep to the wrong person
> 
> i hit yos T that plant made me so excited
> never seen a lush like that before
> ...


thanks I try my best thats for sure.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2012)

Shit is looking correct Trubbs.

Glad you keepin up the good work.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Shit is looking correct Trubbs.
> 
> Glad you keepin up the good work.


Thx man, when you gon get some net access so we can see what you got goin on ?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 24, 2012)

nice work pop how long was veg on the buba hoe 
looks lie 2 or 3 weeks into flower 
all thos gona be like whut a pond each

gluck witem


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx man, when you gon get some net access so we can see what you got goin on ?


No idea man.. 

Not much going on.

All the ladies I seeded last run are down, and seeds have already been pulled out.

I got a Sourjack about 3 weeks in, and that Sasha that is going to be coming down soon.

Trying to figure out what to do for the next run..


----------



## poplars (Aug 24, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nice work pop how long was veg on the buba hoe
> looks lie 2 or 3 weeks into flower
> all thos gona be like whut a pond each
> 
> gluck witem


don't know I'd have to look in my pics and see when I first planted... I believe it was some time in mid may, and they had been vegging for 3 or 4 weeks before that.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 24, 2012)

mr bill isnt that just a fun frustrating time 
*whut to grow next *
gona see if i can add to your frustrations and fun 


heay yo avy just like mine 
no i been tryin to figure out is that sum kind of desease or sumtin she got 
is it real or memorex 

ha ah ha hippo hips yeah thats where i have seen an azz like dat befo


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2012)

She told me i could "hit it"

I said maybe with a Louisville Slugger, lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2012)

You might lose your bat.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh myy....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 24, 2012)

or it might rot off


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 24, 2012)

nice scape in avy mr bill 

where is it


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2012)

The border of California and Mexico.

The side with all the people is Baja.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 24, 2012)

Yo quiero un burrito por favor!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;ja5qOR-eyFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja5qOR-eyFo[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2012)

So the past few days i have been disappointed looking at how bare my tent floor was. I underestimated the size of my tent and how big these plant would get given how ig they were. So i threw in in a few things so far there are 2 dog clones and a sour kush clone none of them with any veg time. An exodus x dreamtime, grape kush, and sour og. One each 60's and N'Hood Kush(bx) of that were popped 4 weeks ago. All the seeds are reg's so i guess i just replace males with 60's and N'Hood Kush(bx) that i have in veg. Not really pheno hunting just seeing what i've got if i see or smell something though i will have to re-veg or try to clone.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 25, 2012)

PLP and Fire OG Outdoor Growing

View attachment 2307945


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So the past few days i have been disappointed looking at how bare my tent floor was. I underestimated the size of my tent and how big these plant would get given how ig they were. So i threw in in a few things so far there are 2 dog clones and a sour kush clone none of them with any veg time. An exodus x dreamtime, grape kush, and sour og. One each 60's and N'Hood Kush(bx) of that were popped 4 weeks ago. All the seeds are reg's so i guess i just replace males with 60's and N'Hood Kush(bx) that i have in veg. Not really pheno hunting just seeing what i've got if i see or smell something though i will have to re-veg or try to clone.


ive grown the exodus x dreamtime if its the tiptop cross and the pheno i got was amazing , i was actually really dissapointed that i didnt take a cutting , it had the smell n structure of northern lights (lemonade type smell) but the stone was pure skunk / exo and it knocked you on your ass !  good luck with that one


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah its the TTT cross he has.

Hope everything is going well Trubbs.

You gonna have to wear some goggles during sex from now on to stay safe. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2012)

Gotta go back to the Eye Doc in a few. i still can't really see out of it, and its still really painful n nasty looking, they put a clear contact on my one eye for like a band-aid. but they still ain't tell me shit. but every doc i saw had a "wow" reaction to how big the scratch is. i don't like that. And we already discussed some safety options such as goggle's, mittens, eyepatches. I ain't goin thru this again. i always wondered why fighters react the worst from an eyes scratch than anything else, they fight through all the broken bones n shit. but a corneal abrasion the pain cannot be ignored and the you lose sight on the side, i've run into enough stuff or reached for shit and was a bit off to know i need eyesite in both eyes right now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 28, 2012)

Damn t I hope this can heal good for you.. The eye ain't no joke man. Good luck


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea, doc at 11:15. im boutta snap a pic. hope the flash dont blind me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2012)

you cant really see all that i can see, but its really fuckin red and keeps gettin all gooey n shit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2012)

and its swollen and i can barely open it.


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2012)

damn bro hope it gets better soon.


----------



## poplars (Aug 28, 2012)

got my nutrients today.

apparently roots made their dry bloom a bit stronger this year, looks like I'm gonna have hella dense buds again! I'll try using it lighter so I don't get as dense of buds as I did last year( whoever said organics doesn't make dense buds as chemicals bumped their head and forgot about an organic substance called leonardite.)

dry bloom (20lbs) and oregonism xl 





closeup on dry bloom info:





closeup on oregonism xl endo and ecto bacteria as well as fungi and beneficial bacteria


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool pic T, but wtf is going on, your pupil looks the same colour as the rest of your eye....

hope it straightens itself out soon.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you cant really see all that i can see, but its really fuckin red and keeps gettin all gooey n shit.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2012)

Best wishes for you bro.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2012)

Thx everybody, i went to corneal specialist today, will see him again saturday. still can barely see. haven't seen my girls in 3 days.


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx everybody, i went to corneal specialist today, will see him again saturday. still can barely see. haven't seen my girls in 3 days.


wow that's fucked up.....damn.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes it is fucked up. Im hoping Your recovery speeds up man. Best thing I can say is try not to strain It


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2012)

Yea, i'm rockin a eye patch, Being diabetic is slowing up recovery. The ER doc gaveme some numbing drop he wasn't supposed to and i used em as needed. turns out the drops melted part of my cornea, the doc yesterday said had it been any worse i'd be blind and suing for big bucks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's to speedy recovery man.


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2012)

wow thas fucked up you can still get them for pain and suffering....


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2012)

I swear the ER is more dangerous than good sometimes. I mean I'm glad it's there and all, but shit... been more than once I walked out a lot worse off then when I walked in. God bless all the competent doctors and nurses out there.

I've had a couple cornial abrasions and things turned out alright in the end, nothing like yours, but at the time I had mine I worried my eyes would never be the same. Not sure if they are the same or not, but I can still see real good.

Feel better bro.


----------



## Theowl (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn T, hope you feel better bro


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2012)

new pics

www.photobucket.com/thebudjar "medical" is the password.

hope you're feeling better tryna


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice pics pops!

Ditto T hope your eye is on the mend.


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice pics pops!
> 
> Ditto T hope your eye is on the mend.


thanks man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 31, 2012)

poplars said:


> thanks man


Hey man I'm about to post a pic of my most recent run,,,,starts coming down tomorrow. It's a friend of mines cross (BBYY) AK47 x C99, not a Kush so I won't post it here ; !)

Check it out when you feel like it


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 31, 2012)

Best wishes to ya T. . . Keep up your positive mental attitude brotha. . .


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 31, 2012)

Your eye looks messed up bro but you got some very nice eyelashes! Might want to try some Eye Lash Modeling! Hope that brought a chuckle to you, feel better bro!

Peace

FM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2012)

awesome macro of your eye man. hope it's better soon, totally not what i expected to see when i opened the thread lol.


----------



## Theowl (Sep 1, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Your eye looks messed up bro but you got some very nice eyelashes! Might want to try some Eye Lash Modeling! Hope that brought a chuckle to you, feel better bro!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


I was thinking the same thing! 

Bet the ladies are always telling you they wish they had your lashes..
i get that from time to time myself..lol


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Tryna I hope the best for your eye bro!!

Pops that outdoor is awesome!


----------



## poplars (Sep 1, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Tryna I hope the best for your eye bro!!
> 
> Pops that outdoor is awesome!


 thanks man

tryna i hope the lack of responses is because your healin man ... peace


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 1, 2012)

Fire OG and PLP Outdoor! Have a good weekend all!

View attachment 2317219

Peace

FM


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 1, 2012)

poplars said:


> thanks man
> 
> tryna i hope the lack of responses is because your healin man ... peace


time spent scouring the area and just plain stressed out with trying to find a place to move.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes, i can finally look at the computer screen and see words. Also went in the Grow Room for the first time in a week, to do some damage control. Other than some dry veggers everything actually looked ok, and the growth was good, it was nice to see growth that i saw while i was gonew. so i raised lights and did what i needed to do. took some pics, my eye is still uncomfortable but atleast i can see. still dont feel like labeling pics though  enjoy.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 3, 2012)

nice to hear you gettin better dont over tax the eye


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2012)

Good to hear your eye is getting better. Girls are looking good too nice and thick he I like em


----------



## poplars (Sep 3, 2012)

gahhh you and your labeling.... which ones sour kush!!!!!!!!! glad your eye is feeling better.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> gahhh you and your labeling.... which ones sour kush!!!!!!!!! glad your eye is feeling better.


Pops you not able to tell sk? You should be able to tell those apart in a field lol

I "think" pics 5 & 6 is sour k but I could be wrong.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2012)

haha, pics 1-6 are sk's, the others are dog and Corleone Kush x Lush Ck Dom just showing sex.


----------



## poplars (Sep 3, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Pops you not able to tell sk? You should be able to tell those apart in a field lol
> 
> I "think" pics 5 & 6 is sour k but I could be wrong.


the way I grow sk usually makes it look different than everyone elses. those look way different than mine do outside so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 4, 2012)

Girls are looking nice T. Dank as shit! Mang I love the quality of your shots, they got to be some of the best on here. I need to fuk with my lighting or somethin...never like the way my pics come out lol.

Glad to hear your on the mend man have a good one!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2012)

The reason i posted the pic of the 60's Kush(Corleone Kush x Lush) is because it looks exactly like the Corleone Kush mother, i just wanted to make sure i took note of that. i keep a written journal but i like the visuals. I remember really enjoying this pheno of Corleone Kush. I'm guessin it selfed a few beans, a reward for being good to her, but she was a reg seed. I'm not sure how she will flower, i'm hoping lush will boost the yield like it did with the irst two pheno's which did not look like this.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Big Leaf Corleone. Nothing like the corleone i had before. It was not a fem seed. i'm not sure if this is a hermie or if it got pollinated by something. i remember finding six seeds in the one plant. it didn't hermie otherwise.


60's Kush, today.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Girls are looking nice T. Dank as shit! Mang I love the quality of your shots, they got to be some of the best on here. I need to fuk with my lighting or somethin...never like the way my pics come out lol.
> 
> Glad to hear your on the mend man have a good one!


Thx man i try, really wish i could get a better cam. i hate nt pics as well at the moment, mostly the under the light pics.


----------



## poplars (Sep 4, 2012)

I think I'll snap some new pics today


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2012)

Had to do a lil lst this morning. I stole the idea for the way i did it from another user who does the Crop circle of bud, but i modified mine a little. I have all the longest branches going in a circle around the cage thing. with the way dog stretches it should be very pretty in shape when done, i left some smaller branches up, but she is still 1/2 the size she was in height, and a little less in width but it gave me more space. I will go back and clean up the under-bush in a week or so.


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2012)

sorry I'm gonna definitely take pics today. was tired or whatever yesterday. I"m gonna only take pics of the ones that are furthest ahead because my camera is running low on battery


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2012)

poplars said:


> sorry I'm gonna definitely take pics today. was tired or whatever yesterday. I"m gonna only take pics of the ones that are furthest ahead because my camera is running low on battery


So i know i'm in for some DVK shots, she still gettin it in?


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So i know i'm in for some DVK shots, she still gettin it in?


yeah dvk is way ahead of everyone! I'm gonna cross the dvk male with tahoe og , and pre98 bubba x tahoe og. gonna call the tahoe og x dvk cross Desert OG (I really don't give a fuck if some so-cal- fuck has already stolen this name  )

I bet the dvk will be done by the end of this month, I honestly have no doubt about it


tahoe og really kicekd into gear all of a sudden, lush has too, really the only strain that hasn't kicked into gear heavy is subcools cheesequake.... both seedlings.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 5, 2012)

Got to love all those strong stalks shooting upwards!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2012)

Yea HC, i like trimming those, my other dog is just branches shooting up with bic lighter size cola right now, about 20 of em.


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2012)

photobucket is down right now, hopefully they get their shit together before the end of the day so I can upload these photos. 

for now I'll upload one teaser of sour kush 

sorry this site sucks ass for scaling down pics, when I upload it on photobucket you'll see the true resolution


----------



## poplars (Sep 5, 2012)

www.photobucket.com/thebudjar "medical"

new pics


----------



## scroglodyte (Sep 5, 2012)

Orange Kush urban outdoor stealth grow. 3 weeks of flower.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> View attachment 2322471Orange Kush urban outdoor stealth grow. 3 weeks of flower.


Looking good my dude, lol looks too big to be very stealthy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2012)

pic dump


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2012)

wont be long now....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2012)

Moved all the 60's Kush and N'Hood Kush into flower to sex. So my veg is bare naked right now. Just some clones and a few Blue Dream x Superbud seedlings. Just started germing 3 C99 f5's. I got them as a surprise today i was limited on space but decided to pop a few because i have been wanting to try C99 for a long while now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2012)

easy T lad, looks like fire as per usual. how you been, all healed up?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2012)

Yup, im all good now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2012)

glad to hear it fella. so whats going on in the garden? you must be pretty happy with the lush by now. looks uniform and well, lush?!?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2012)

Yea everythingg's good including Lush which i am not running at the moment but i am running crooses. she crosses well.


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea everythingg's good including Lush which i am not running at the moment but i am running crooses. she crosses well.


maan I just made a hash butter shot with about 1.3 grams of hash or more(didn't measure it) and took it straight to my gut. we'll see if I get too high in an hour and a half or not. I know for SURE I'm gonna get hella high on this, it's only a question of /how/ much . . . . . .


and to those of you who told me to use my hash for edibles, I thank you, it was the best tasting butter I've ever consumed.


----------



## poplars (Sep 7, 2012)

probably should have heated the butter longer... got me highish but not really. is kind of hard on the gut in the long term so I'm thinking I needed a better method.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 9, 2012)

My Pre-98 x Cougar Male, going to make some F2s. This male has a strong stink to him, should be a star for pollen.


----------



## poplars (Sep 9, 2012)

gotta love the connoisseurship in this thread!!!!

I'm sure you guys will enjoy this!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJN3r6Y4GBY


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2012)

pollinated tahoe og kush with pure desert valley kush pollen. also pollinated the pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og with the DVK pollen 

they all got fed yesterday, gonna take pics today


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My Pre-98 x Cougar Male, going to make some F2s. This male has a strong stink to him, should be a star for pollen.
> 
> View attachment 2327593View attachment 2327594


FM he looks healthy as hell, has he started showing signs of yield?


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2012)

new pics!

go on www.photobucket.com/thebudjar pass "medical" or right click and click view, or view full image, on each image to see a larger version of what I am pasting here.

the view out my office window of the garden in the morning





the garden





desert valley kush:















cheesequake (starting to crystal up)










lush plant 1















lush plant 2




















tahoe og kush:

























cheesequake plant 2 (just getting out of preflower)





pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og:

























sour kush bubba pheno plant 1:

























sour kush bubba pheno plant 2




















sour kush bubba pheno plant 3




















sour kush tall diesel pheno fucking amazing smell






























back view:











wheeew, can't wait for this


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovely garden you have there sir. Really nice.


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks man. it's pretty much the only joy I have in my life right now...


----------



## Theowl (Sep 10, 2012)

I bet you can't wait poplars! Shoot. I see sore wrists and thumb pads from all the trimming in your future..
but I'm no Psychic owl, just an observant one


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2012)

Theowl said:


> I bet you can't wait poplars! Shoot. I see sore wrists and thumb pads from all the trimming in your future..
> but I'm no Psychic owl, just an observant one


hehe I have good technique so I tend to avoid soreness, dedication is another thing entirely, and I can't get enough of it these days. 

but I'm pretty intent on getting 100% of everything processed within the first 3 weeks after harvest. who knows if I'll actually achieve this or not. I'll be working mostly by myself, my mom and I don't get along very well so it's just easier for me to do shit by myself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2012)

something beautiful about seeing plants allowed to grow how nature intended. nice garden poplars!


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> something beautiful about seeing plants allowed to grow how nature intended. nice garden poplars!


yep proud to show you guys what this plant looks like when grown in a prime environment for indicas


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking good pops. Your gonna be smoking dvk while your trimming everything else it looks like.


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looking good pops. Your gonna be smoking dvk while your trimming everything else it looks like.


yep it looks quite likely . crossed the DVK into tahoe og and pre98 bubba x tahoe. I'm gonna keep lush pure this year until I know what the high is like. if it's as stoney as you say it'll be, I'll probably keep it pure.

one pheno of it has bigger buds but less crystally leaves, the other pheno has slightly smaller buds and more crystally leaves... pretty cool stuff. are they looking way different outdoors than they do in?????


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

Not quite as impressive as Poplars outdoor garden, but here's my Headbands from seed. I'll be giving these away free at the High Times cup if anyones there this year in the Dam. I gave a few thousand out last year.......










Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2012)

i bet your greenhouse reeks D. those hb's are no joke on the nose.


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i bet your greenhouse reeks D. those hb's are no joke on the nose.


so how would you compare the looks of lush outdoors so far compared to indoors?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> yep it looks quite likely . crossed the DVK into tahoe og and pre98 bubba x tahoe. I'm gonna keep lush pure this year until I know what the high is like. if it's as stoney as you say it'll be, I'll probably keep it pure.
> 
> one pheno of it has bigger buds but less crystally leaves, the other pheno has slightly smaller buds and more crystally leaves... pretty cool stuff. are they looking way different outdoors than they do in?????


they look quite different but i see the subtle similarities. Do the buds seem like they will be rock hard, or spongy(not airy)? If you do decide to pollinate a pheno just for kick, she does cross very well and she has added yield in my current two projects which is a plus.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

the greenhouse and all around about the greenhouse reeks, luckily I am on the top floor.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i bet your greenhouse reeks D. those hb's are no joke on the nose.


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they look quite different but i see the subtle similarities. Do the buds seem like they will be rock hard, or spongy(not airy)? If you do decide to pollinate a pheno just for kick, she does cross very well and she has added yield in my current two projects which is a plus.


the bigger bud pheno seems to have denser buds. the more crystally smaller bud pheno looks to be slightly fluffy but I'll check when I go in there to water this morning. I'd say they both are dense.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2012)

here are two pheno's from the f3 gen here. the skinny is the mom to the f4\



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> As usual the pretty girls friend is ugly. But i like them both, they have few similarities except smell. i like the skinny pheno better. but i will have to smoke them to see who;s f3's i'll use. i took a few shots comparing them yesterday so heres a look. i like the skinny pheno more because it has rock hard frosty nuggs, while the other pheno bus are not as frosty as it's sister but still frosty nonetheless.
> 
> Skinny pheno full body
> 
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2012)

left out one more.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2012)

DST said:


> the greenhouse and all around about the greenhouse reeks, luckily I am on the top floor.


yea, i reckon the higher the better. in more ways then one.


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2012)

definitely have both phenos, the more crystally leaf'ed one is the 'phat' pheno and then the denser bud one is the skinny one.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2012)

The skiny was my keeper, for pure looks and she smelled better packed on tighter nugs and smoke champly. But lacking flavor the other pheno i also made seeds with, but never gave any out. Kinda to keep genetic diversity if needed again. Your gonna have to buy a washer seriously this year. You could put people to shame with you hash harvest this year, on dankness alone. fuck using your over taxing buddy for his.


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> The skiny was my keeper, for pure looks and she smelled better packed on tighter nugs and smoke champly. But lacking flavor the other pheno i also made seeds with, but never gave any out. Kinda to keep genetic diversity if needed again. Your gonna have to buy a washer seriously this year. You could put people to shame with you hash harvest this year, on dankness alone. fuck using your over taxing buddy for his.



well my buddy doesn't tax me for it anymore because I've been making hash for him too .

that would be about a 600 dollar investment to get a serious hash washer setup going 20 gal. I'm happy with what I have unless my buddy needs it back but I'll try to work it out so I run all my shake before I give it back to him


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2012)

Went to take some sk pics before they finish up they are on day 49. I am letting them go a week longer. But my camera just shit the bed so no pics for a few weeks until i order a new one. Oh well, wanted one anyway.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2012)

Now it'll be much better quality on the pics.


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2012)

well that I'll be way stoked for. I need a new camera but my pic quality still shows up most people on this site... just think if I had a camera that wasn't 4 years old :O


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2012)

I can't wait to have some dank bud and dabbable hash this harvest, woo!


----------



## poplars (Sep 12, 2012)

something strange I've noticed about all the lush plants I have is that they don't seem to have a very strong smell at all. I wonder why? what in its genetics doesn't have much smell? I'm not saying this doesn't make it potent, I'll leave the smoke report to decide that, its just odd to me that it doesn't reek when it looks the way it does.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for noticing! Neither of them should be strong in the smell dept. They have a light lemony scent to them but after cure they smell like coffee but still have a lemony taste in the smoke. the lemon larry would be to blame for this. the f4's are when the funk starts to come out, my f3 male was the shit. I'm sure i'll be growing out the last few f4's i have soon, and some f3's as well. But i think i'm where i want to be, so far she everything i want in a smoke for myself, and she crosses well.
I have it in my old journal a few years ago where i trashed my lush f1 clones because of the lack of smell, i was hooked on the diesel, og funk i was growing at the time. But after i smoked it i was pissed i tossed all of those clones, only kept two.


----------



## poplars (Sep 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thanks for noticing! Neither of them should be strong in the smell dept. They have a light lemony scent to them but after cure they smell like coffee but still have a lemony taste in the smoke. the lemon larry would be to blame for this. the f4's are when the funk starts to come out, my f3 male was the shit. I'm sure i'll be growing out the last few f4's i have soon, and some f3's as well. But i think i'm where i want to be, so far she everything i want in a smoke for myself, and she crosses well.
> I have it in my old journal a few years ago where i trashed my lush f1 clones because of the lack of smell, i was hooked on the diesel, og funk i was growing at the time. But after i smoked it i was pissed i tossed all of those clones, only kept two.



nice I had a feeling it would have some subtle scents that would come out after cure... that's interesting. light lemon, that's definitely what i was percieving.

I'm definitely looking forward to it, usually I associate strong stones with a strong pungent smell to come with it but I'm looking forward to seeing this become an exception .

the tahoe og kush is so fuckin smelly, such a unique intense smell unlike anything I've ever smelled in weed. this will be my first time trying OG kush, by my own grow instead of somebody elses, I say that's the best way to try strains if you are a grower; grow it yourself.


the pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og is DEFINITELY looking to be bubba kush dominant, and man oh man it looks and smells beautiful. it definitely has a sort of bubblegum-like smell with a fresh fruity sort of citrus breeze or something its a trip. fed em all today and the desert valley kush will be flushed until harvest. 

its starting to get to the point where I don't want to leave the house for very long lol....


----------



## poplars (Sep 12, 2012)

see you guys I'm not just biased towards sour kush I give all the strains tha love. I'll let you guys know if sour kush is still the best in my book after I"ve tested the other strains for a few weeks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

after smoking a 50 day diesel tester. I'll have to give it a while to really see because this is my wake n bake, but i understand your love for sk. completely. You should try dog, this is a similar feeling, very strong n noticeable.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2012)

lmao noticeable, that stuff makes my melon fizz


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

that might be the feeling i'm describing. I literally get warm n fuzzy. Love it though


----------



## poplars (Sep 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> after smoking a 50 day diesel tester. I'll have to give it a while to really see because this is my wake n bake, but i understand your love for sk. completely. You should try dog, this is a similar feeling, very strong n noticeable.


you wont understand my love for SK until you have the true bubba pheno bro, sorry but that just is the way it is.

the diesel pheno smokes more like regular high grade dank with a hint of something amazing, the bubba pheno is what will blow you away!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

Yea i sent chi a pm, i said the same thing. If this is the Diesel pheno i cant wait to try the bubba. the 3 c-99's i popped are in the dirt popped, so when they get up and going i'm gonna pop two c-99 crosses i have Special Edward, c-99 x Sasha, and then i'll probably pop my remaining SK beans. I have 1 sk i pulled at 52-3 days it was a clone it finished faster than the one from seed flowered at he same time. Also, Neither the from seed or the the clone have a strone smell. they smell very piney, and citrusy. But the clone of a clone that i have in veg is stinky and then piney. HC says his strains always get better after cloning a few gens, maybe thats why.


----------



## poplars (Sep 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea i sent chi a pm, i said the same thing. If this is the Diesel pheno i cant wait to try the bubba. the 3 c-99's i popped are in the dirt popped, so when they get up and going i'm gonna pop two c-99 crosses i have Special Edward, c-99 x Sasha, and then i'll probably pop my remaining SK beans.


yep the diesel pheno must be dominant because no matter how much me and chitown try to breed it outta her she still shows up. oh well, the diesel pheno is some high grade funk, its just nothing compared to the true bubba pheno once you try it. 

I REALLY wish you didn't have to wait a whole grow to try the bubba pheno, but on the bright side...atleast you don't grow outdoors. if you did you'd be waiting till NEXT year to try the diesel pheno


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> yep the diesel pheno must be dominant because no matter how much me and chitown try to breed it outta her she still shows up. oh well, the diesel pheno is some high grade funk, its just nothing compared to the true bubba pheno once you try it.
> 
> I REALLY wish you didn't have to wait a whole grow to try the bubba pheno, but on the bright side...atleast you don't grow outdoors. if you did you'd be waiting till NEXT year to try the diesel pheno


It wont be long my grows seem to blow by, but i got a lot lined up in flower for a while, so i gotta stock my veg up. After i harvest this sk and dog then my moms go in. then i wont be putting anything in for a good 6-7 weeks. i have some of your Blue Dream crosses in veg but i stunted them i think the soil was too hot.


----------



## poplars (Sep 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It wont be long my grows seem to blow by, but i got a lot lined up in flower for a while, so i gotta stock my veg up. After i harvest this sk and dog then my moms go in. then i wont be putting anything in for a good 6-7 weeks. i have some of your Blue Dream crosses in veg but i stunted them i think the soil was too hot.


yeah wouldn't surprise me. even though it's an outdoor strain, the roots probably stay a lot cooler outdoors than they do indoors under harsher conditions.

yeah I'm sure the time will blow by. I'm just bored of being the only one who's gonna be harvesting true bubba pheno this year other than doc greenhorn.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh it'll be this year. Maybe early next by the time i harvest.


----------



## poplars (Sep 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Oh it'll be this year. Maybe early next by the time i harvest.


nice!

so as I was repollinating the tahoe og and pre98 x tahoe og with dvk pollen I decided to hit up the 2 lushes too, both phenos, so whichever one I like best I'll carry on those seeds. the dvk will make it finish faster outdoors, and give it a gnar funk smell. and it will add it's own style to the stone.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

Thats awesome, they should be pretty vigorous as well.


----------



## poplars (Sep 13, 2012)

I came up with a cool name for this cross too, Desert Oasis.

yeah difinitely will be vigorous, lush vegges very vigorously and DVK is a 10 foot tall plant under the right conditions so I see a massive yeilding early harvesting kick yo fuckin ass beast.

atleast all 3 of these crosses are likely to be super killer, I'm lovin the genetic direction I"m going this year and next


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

Thats why i wish you were doing an in door, even a small one. so you could see all the phenos and such year round so when OD season comes you hot exactly who you want out there.


----------



## poplars (Sep 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thats why i wish you were doing an in door, even a small one. so you could see all the phenos and such year round so when OD season comes you hot exactly who you want out there.


yeah but that would overcomplicate things greatly for me, maybe if my life was incredibly different and I had the whole house to myself no bullshit stress. but right now I can only focus on keeping this outdoor running smoothly and the breeding project as decent as I can having moved out when I should have been collecting pollen.....


that's why I appreciate you indoor growers, we can do collaberative projects and I could basically have one of you guys breed out a project cross 3-4 x faster than I could and then I could solidify the cross by doing my slow breeding method afterwords.

while I don't like indoor bud myself, I LOVE the things indoor growers can do with breeding, I find it quite useful and a little scary at the same time because of the potency you can create by being able to cross up to 6-8 times in a year....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah but that would overcomplicate things greatly for me, maybe if my life was incredibly different and I had the whole house to myself no bullshit stress. but right now I can only focus on keeping this outdoor running smoothly and the breeding project as decent as I can having moved out when I should have been collecting pollen.....
> 
> 
> that's why I appreciate you indoor growers, we can do collaberative projects and I could basically have one of you guys breed out a project cross 3-4 x faster than I could and then I could solidify the cross by doing my slow breeding method afterwords.
> ...


Yea, indoor def speeds up breeding, lol. And collaborating makes it way easier as well.


----------



## poplars (Sep 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea, indoor def speeds up breeding, lol. And collaborating makes it way easier as well.


I mean really I'd be able to breed just as well as you guys IF I could grow more plants... like 50 more plants....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2012)

What's going on T. 

So you guys are talking about the straight up lush right? Not the bc lush? Grown them both pops but getting to know the nhk better than I did the lush. Actually was just hopping on here to give you a brief update T on your NHK. Very quick cloners and getting real vigourous growth in veg. I have two phenos...one more spear shaped buds with calayxs stacking and another with rounder harder buds. In that second pheno I picked the one that was the stinkiest as the keeper but right now I'm still running four or five of the original plants from seed. Smell flavor and potency of the keeper is similiar to the DOG just not quite as overwelming


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on T.
> 
> So you guys are talking about the straight up lush right? Not the bc lush? Grown them both pops but getting to know the nhk better than I did the lush. Actually was just hopping on here to give you a brief update T on your NHK. Very quick cloners and getting real vigourous growth in veg. I have two phenos...one more spear shaped buds with calayxs stacking and another with rounder harder buds. In that second pheno I picked the one that was the stinkiest as the keeper but right now I'm still running four or five of the original plants from seed. Smell flavor and potency of the keeper is similiar to the DOG just not quite as overwelming


i agree with your first statement, The NHK are better than lush, its the amazing flavors and vigor, and the head the the BC provides in the cross. i have clones of a pheno thats so sweet it smells "sparkly??" .


----------



## poplars (Sep 13, 2012)

putting the video together today. hopefully I get it done before the end of the day and I will share it with you all


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

Is this what you wanted pics of T?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes sir! 
One thing i noticed is that HB pheno i was looking for. are these clones from one seed?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

Cool thread you got here T. I'm subbed. 

I've got a DOG X Extrema that some old fart crossed. It's the last bean I had of it and I'm waiting to see if it's a girl. Should know this week. If it's anything like the last one it will become a mother plant and probably be crossed with the best male from the Extrema batch I'm running now. Anyway. I'll try to check in from time to time.


----------



## poplars (Sep 13, 2012)

bah I'm tired. helped a fellow grower tie up a buncha plants for 3 hours at minimum wage, oh well.

not gonna get around to getting the video up today, gotta edit it when I'm inspired not exhausted. 

so for now, I smoke.....


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes, those are all clones from the same mother. The mom is a clone of a seed plant that was the last Dog seed I had. There's another clone from the same plant that's in DWC with plans to be the new mom since the other one got too big. I had to flower her because of her size so I topped and waited a bout a week and she's now in my flower room.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 14, 2012)

awesome, hope to see that frosty lady soon. Duchie whats up? i thought u were in way back, oh well. Post pics if you got em. this is more of a collective, then a personal thread.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 14, 2012)

Dez Do your stretch nad in veg. i wish i had my cam, i'd show you what mean by bad. i use alot of lst in flower, but if you left them go those long stalks will stand on their own.


----------



## poplars (Sep 14, 2012)

so the video is officially coming today, and it will be in 720P. macro shots as well as macro video is included. I'm really digging this style a lot more...videos are so much more appealing and much nicer to look back on in the future!


----------



## poplars (Sep 14, 2012)

if ya'all have youtubes, subscribe to my channel. www.youtube.com/thebudjar I have a feeling it's gonna be a hit eventually


----------



## Theowl (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey poplars, I subbed up man. When's the vid go up?


----------



## poplars (Sep 14, 2012)

10 mins until my laptop is finished finalizing the video, then probably up to an hour or two until it's uploaded and online. depending upon the end size of the video.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 14, 2012)

Whats good T


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 14, 2012)

Everything's good, trying to keep it that way. how's it on the home front?


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 14, 2012)

I have had some that did stretch quite a bit in veg before but everything that came from the seed that started these don't stretch bad at all.


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2012)

started up a youtube channel, the bud jar. check it [youtube]fAqjm4v7XDY[/youtube] first episode of The Bud Jar! subscribe and enjoy!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome pops! Your plants look happy as hell lol no bug damage or anything just loving life. I see why you don't want to go anywhere for very long now lol. Great job man thanks for the tour!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2012)

yep bug damage is always minimal out here thank god.... no prob for the tour, I want to make this a thing I do now, videos make way more sense than pictures, I've always been struggling to truly /show/ you guys what my plants look like. it seems like videos are the only reasonable way to do that. plus I'm very interested in connecting with more people in the cannabis culture in california, hopefully my videos will sort of help in that aspect as well.


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2012)

sour kush, unclimatized, last year on the 20th of september




sour kush, 1st generation climatized, this year on the 12th of september:




as you can see, it is over 2 weeks ahead. PROOF of climatization right before your eyes.


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2012)

and if you guys really enjoyed that video subscribe to the channel, I intend to keep doing this for a while


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2012)

I would think the same would apply to indoors too then? Better heat resistance, etc?


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I would think the same would apply to indoors too then? Better heat resistance, etc?


 yeah most definitely I see no reason why not. although the indoor seasons are shorter that owuld probably make it necessary to have to repeat this several generations to get a similar effect, but I see no reason why the cannabis plant wouldn't try to adapt to indoors vs outdoors. I see it on the reverse when I grow indoor strains outdoors, they dont' do nearly as well the first year or two until I breed them outdoors a couple generations (sometimes only one.)


----------



## Theowl (Sep 15, 2012)

Pops! Props! 

The video adds a whole new dimension to your pics!! 
The garden is rockin! I can't wait to move and be legal, so's I can have my girlies all stout and plumpy!
I really want to go back outdoors, but I'm too noid!


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Pops! Props! The video adds a whole new dimension to your pics!! The garden is rockin! I can't wait to move and be legal, so's I can have my girlies all stout and plumpy! I really want to go back outdoors, but I'm too noid!


 thanks man that's one of the biggest reasons I wanted to do this, I felt like people never could really /see/ how big my gardens are. they aren't THAT big, but they are not small by any means either. though some of the growers out here, if you compare me to them, I am small, but the quality in this garden is top of the line!


----------



## Theowl (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, yeah.. Look what you're running!


----------



## MarioMadness (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks awesome man! I love me some good kush.


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Well, yeah.. Look what you're running!


 haha yeah it's probably half that, 1/4th what I do, 1/4th the environment, who knows. I see a lot of the same genetics in other peoples gardens around me and they just don't look half as good as the plants in my garden...


----------



## poplars (Sep 15, 2012)

a lil somethin for you guys to enjoy hahah [youtube]hr70LUo0bDw[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2012)

Cool, peace out to ya Pops.


----------



## poplars (Sep 16, 2012)

here's a song for ya guys its almost harvest time so I found a harvest song [youtube]Tyf1CBYzzik[/youtube]


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> a lil somethin for you guys to enjoy hahah [youtube]hr70LUo0bDw[/youtube]


nice to put a face to the post,rock out poplars.


----------



## poplars (Sep 17, 2012)

genuity said:


> nice to put a face to the post,rock out poplars.


 hell yeah ! thats right! I figured after 4 years of being here doing what I'm doing it was about time!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 17, 2012)

Very cool. But I gotta tell ya, after seeing that, it's gonna be pretty hard for me to call you Pops.


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 17, 2012)

wow poplars...amazing garden and that's one hell of an office view! Cool little hemp wick holder too! Keep it up man, I bet it smells amazing out there


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 17, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Very cool. But I gotta tell ya, after seeing that, it's gonna be pretty hard for me to call you Pops.


Haha duchie you said what I was thinking. I had a clue though pops when you said you had your permit but needed to get your drivers license


----------



## duchieman (Sep 17, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha duchie you said what I was thinking. I had a clue though pops when you said you had your permit but needed to get your drivers license


 LOL! Sorry poplar man. Not laughing in disrespect and don't want the internet to translate that the wrong way, but that was funny!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes much respect pops your one hell of a grower


----------



## poplars (Sep 17, 2012)

hahaha thanks guys.


----------



## poplars (Sep 18, 2012)

new photos yo 9/18/2012 Desert Valley Kush:  cheesequake  cheesequake plant 2  Lush1  Lush2  Tahoe OG KUSH  PRE98 BUBBA KUSH X TAHOE OG  SOUR KUSH bubba pheno 1  SOUR KUSH bubba pheno 2 ( I honestly can't pick between any of the bubba phenos, they all look/smell amazing to me.)  SOUR KUSH huge DIESEL pheno  SOUR KUSH, BUBBA PHENO 3(this one is the MOST remeniscent of the green bubba epic creeper pheno I had the first year I grew sk, I compared pics when it was in early veg and marked it special, it turned out to match in smell and bud growth as well!!! call me stoked)  the creeper bubba pheno wasn't as crystally as the other phenos, the smell was truly unique, that's why this last one is truly special to me, but I'm sure the other 2 bubba phenos will show me whats up as well


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 18, 2012)

Your garden is like a nursery that should be toured


----------



## poplars (Sep 18, 2012)

MrTokenPuff said:


> Your garden is like a nursery that should be toured



thank you, that means a lot. I wish the negativity in my life would start to ease up a bit so I could feel more inspired about doing this. I feel intense inspiration towards my garden but lately all the stresses in my life have been wearing at me..hopefully I can make some changes that get me out of this rut. atleast the garden is doing /amazing/ this year.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2012)

How's it going pops great pics man! Thought I would swing by and post one too. Keep your head high mang and your thumb green!


Two different phenos of the NHK......


----------



## poplars (Sep 19, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going pops great pics man! Thought I would swing by and post one too. Keep your head high mang and your thumb green! Two different phenos of the NHK......


 nice man! you bet I will keep my head up and my thumb green, only 2 things I know how to [email protected]!!


----------



## Theowl (Sep 19, 2012)

How's things cookin' T?
Hope the eye is still well and no more issues... Gotsta see man!!
any good going on in the garden bro? 

My vegetable garden is kicking my "herb garden's" ass at the moment... 
Had poor germ with rapid rooters on my BMF, but one took, so I am thinking about doing some more NHK.
I dunno, just get bored easily and when something doesn't work I move to the next thing.(I'll get back around to what ever I tried before, just that I hate failure and rejection[which I've had a lot of here lately])

Anywhoo, see ya round and hope all is well with all y'all kush lovers!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2012)

6 NHK and 1 Bubbamaster at 37 days. Fasten your seat belts these babies are getting primed to blow up in the next 3 weeks...


----------



## poplars (Sep 20, 2012)

tied up the diesel pheno , the buds are like over a foot and a half long and almost 3 inches thick, the branches just can't support the utter heavy weights of the bud!!!!

glad I caught it when I did the wind woulda bashed the bud up against the fence. there are always cons to growing outdoors, but you can turn many of these con's into PROS if you know what to do and act on it.


----------



## poplars (Sep 21, 2012)

can't wait man it's not gonna be long till I start pullin the first plant. 

desert valley kush is foxtailing a ilttle bit, but in a unique way. the buds are fuckin THICK.... I might take a new video today, not sure.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 21, 2012)

Larry og kush week 5


----------



## poplars (Sep 22, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Larry og kush week 5


there's a larry og in the lush strain, but it looks a lot different probably because of the chem d and other elite og hybridization.

whats that smell like?


----------



## poplars (Sep 22, 2012)

so I'm a bit bummed it looks like my desert valley kush pollen isn't taking on the pre98 bubba kush or the tahoe. not sure until I harvest the seeded buds and open em up. HOPEFULLY I atleast get a few seeds of each bud or I'll be realllly bummed.

not like I can't get these genetics again, I just really don't like it when my own plans fall through.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> there's a larry og in the lush strain, but it looks a lot different probably because of the chem d and other elite og hybridization.
> 
> whats that smell like?


the LArry is Lush is Lemon Larry which is Larry x Sour D.


----------



## poplars (Sep 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the LArry is Lush is Lemon Larry which is Larry x Sour D.


ahhh ok so I definitely understand the genetics of lush now, it is . . . . Lemon Larry(larry x sour d) x elite og x chem d F3


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2012)

Correcto!......


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2012)

How's it going T? Been taking a riu hiatus : ?)


----------



## poplars (Sep 22, 2012)

hella dank song by mr. garth the culti-vador  

original dankster 

http://open.spotify.com/track/6NGi5UbWuGynwL5kDGpv3K


----------



## poplars (Sep 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> started up a youtube channel, the bud jar. check it [youtube]fAqjm4v7XDY[/youtube] first episode of The Bud Jar! subscribe and enjoy!


bumping once for anyone who missed it!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going T? Been taking a riu hiatus : ?)


Yea been lurking, ill catch up on all the post monday after football is off tv.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> there's a larry og in the lush strain, but it looks a lot different probably because of the chem d and other elite og hybridization.
> 
> whats that smell like?


Smells like the concentrated country time lemonade powder now. But around week 7 its starts to reek and smell like pinesol. 

Yea you're lush looks more sativa dominant. With lighter green leaves like my sour diesel


----------



## poplars (Sep 22, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Smells like the concentrated country time lemonade powder now. But around week 7 its starts to reek and smell like pinesol.
> 
> Yea you're lush looks more sativa dominant. With lighter green leaves like my sour diesel



yeah the tahoe og I got has that straight lemon pinsol kerosine funk to it, oh man I'm definitely stoked to try some of that bud now.

I'm adjusting my usage cycle again, i'm gonna stick to twice a week for a while and see how that works for me. I just don't think every-day blazing jives with me at this point in my life, maybe when I'm older or something but for now I think twice a week is probably the best I can do while still maintaining a positive productive lifestyle. 


it may make my testing a little bit slower, but I think I'll be a /better/ bud tester in the long run because I will be able to feel all the complexities of the high I was missing before


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just germed some Extrema x Dog Kush


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Just germed some Extrema x Dog Kush


noice, what's extrema?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 25, 2012)

PLP F1 (Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush) 1st Outdoor



Peace

FM


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2012)

2 foot long DOG kush cola......


----------



## duchieman (Sep 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Just germed some Extrema x Dog Kush


 Hey Billy boy, what's up?? lol. I have a Dog X Extrema in flower right now. My last bean of it and it's a girl. I've also got 14 Extremas, with rooted clones, in veg right now. See the Dog X Ex in the vid I posted on the 600 if you like. 

Good seeing you again. 

FM, your rocking that outdoor man. I think your giving me Outdoor Envy. Hey, there's a rockin band name.

Oh, and D, I promise I'm getting some Dog soon, sale or no sale, and not just one pack. People around here need to know.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2012)

poplars said:


> noice, what's extrema?


[h=1]Sannie's Seeds - Extrema[/h] Genetic: ChemD X Herijuana
Type: Indica dominant type
Flowering time: 8-9 weeks
Harvest: Up to 500 gram/m2(indoor)
Taste: A powerful diesel/skunk smell/taste
Effect: Extreme stoned
Flowers: Dense buds covered in trichomes
THC: Percentage up to 23%
Bred by sannie and knutsel

After a few years of selling the well known Herijuana we got lots of feedback about the medical quality's from this plant. Very powerful stoned to the bone cannabis which is very suitable as a pain killer or just to get real stoned.

The ChemD is a cross which stand out in taste and potency, a overwhelming skunky / diesel smell which stays for a while to torture you. She gives a extreme stoned/high which will stay for a long time.

This two extremes on each other will give heavy indica dominant plants with a average flowering time from around the 8-9 weeks, harvest is OK for a indica like this but when the space is filled up good this indica can surprise lots of indica growers.

Extrema has 2 extreme parents and as expected this plants will give fireworks for growers that are hooked on strong indica's. The ChemD will enhance the taste of the herijuana in a very positive way, a strong odor and taste in combination with its strong medical properties this cross will be very popular.The extrema can grow quite big for a inica which means you need less plants on m2, 9-16 Lady's will do the job.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2012)

Lookin good everybody! and bill that's wassup. they should be killer, i'm going to dust my dog soon. i have 2 pheno's. just wanna make some play beans gonna dust my sk too, which should make a killer cross to play with. or use my next sk male for sk x dog. They are so potent but so different.


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good everybody! and bill that's wassup. they should be killer, i'm going to dust my dog soon. i have 2 pheno's. just wanna make some play beans gonna dust my sk too, which should make a killer cross to play with. or use my next sk male for sk x dog. They are so potent but so different.


oi you haven't even tried the true bubba pheno and you're already talking about crossing sk?!?!?!?

*pffft*


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2012)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> PLP F1 (Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush) 1st Outdoor
> 
> View attachment 2348675View attachment 2348676
> 
> ...



very good for your first outdoor congrats!


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2012)

gonna be posting new pics today hopefully if I don't get too distracted!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 25, 2012)

errrybodys shit be lookin correct 
en joy da fruits of your labor 
but that fkn larry is da shit foshoe 

ahh Mr T whut is Lush makup you agreed to a couple pages back


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> errrybodys shit be lookin correct
> en joy da fruits of your labor
> but that fkn larry is da shit foshoe
> 
> ahh Mr T whut is Lush makup you agreed to a couple pages back


Lush = elite genetics Lemon Larry OG (Larry og x Sour D) x Elite genetics OG x (was the chem d from elite genetics too?)Chem D F3 (or F4)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

hahaha shit, wish he'd labelled them as lush. lol i ran a couple without bloody knowing lol. T, I ran a stinker male smelly cherry through your lady, you want any?


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha shit, wish he'd labelled them as lush. lol i ran a couple without bloody knowing lol. T, I ran a stinker male smelly cherry through your lady, you want any?


smoke report?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

i've yet to run them out pops. the lush i had 2 pheno's one kerosene, heavy fuelly taste with a beast main cola. the lemon one smelled like a super lemony floor cleaner, both highs were great and both caked in frost.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2012)

poplars said:


> oi you haven't even tried the true bubba pheno and you're already talking about crossing sk?!?!?!?
> 
> *pffft*


^^ play beans, Not a project.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2012)

poplars said:


> Lush = elite genetics Lemon Larry OG (Larry og x Sour D) x Elite genetics OG x (was the chem d from elite genetics too?)Chem D F3 (or F4)


Lol, i don't know why he asked pops. He gifted me the f1's.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've yet to run them out pops. the lush i had 2 pheno's one kerosene, heavy fuelly taste with a beast main cola. the lemon one smelled like a super lemony floor cleaner, both highs were great and both caked in frost.


Maybe you got them from PuKKa. xcept the one he has should have "the White" in them. You sure they were from me. Sounds too tasty as lush is light on taste.


----------



## poplars (Sep 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Maybe you got them from PuKKa. xcept the one he has should have "the White" in them. You sure they were from me. Sounds too tasty as lush is light on taste.


yeah both phenos of lush I got are VERY light on smell.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Maybe you got them from PuKKa. xcept the one he has should have "the White" in them. You sure they were from me. Sounds too tasty as lush is light on taste.


hahaha we had his convo before lol. iv'e got two sets but i wasn't sure which id popped. don't recall reading 'the white' but ah fuck knows i'll look again.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 25, 2012)

Yo T correct why would i ask pop 

this is my post that pop answerd 



> ahh Mr T whut is Lush makup you agreed to a couple pages back


see question to you seems to be sum additions to the lush makeup lately by him 
maybe hes not sure whut it is 

i did 2 odd to EG's that i used all his gear on 
1-was old school ogk ( a fem by EG-mother ) x lemon chem (lemon larry xchemD-father)
2-was eg's the white (mother) X seed above as father 

unless you crosssed to get yo lush was no sour d


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> Yo T correct why would i ask pop
> 
> this is my post that pop answerd
> 
> ...


Ohhh ok i see what you sayin. The sour D he was mentioning in back in the pedigree, from the sour D in lemon larry og.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 25, 2012)

Also germed 6 Hothoe ( Fire Bx2 x Tahoe Og )

Hoping to get a nice keeper in there


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Sep 25, 2012)

This is a picture my OG #18 which has been flowering since July 1, 2012. I can't believe how long this bitch is taking. I have not been feeding her any nutes because I was giving her too much N. I was not using the FoxFarm nutes correctly. Just waiting on her to give me a sign when to feed her again. As you can see she is very green with no signs of needing nutes. I got more babies going in the tent, so if she don't have buds by Dec, it's off with her head


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey T what's going on. Shoot man I pretty much cream my jeans every time I go into the bud room and see those NHKs. And they are only 6 wks and a day! Fuking chunkers lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 26, 2012)

Yea man, i saw the pics of them and the Bubbamaster, they look awesome i'm sure they look even better in person. My last dog is up and drying and i don't have a harvest until about 5 weeks from now. I did get lucky i have about 6 clones of the NHK f1 that i have that has a spicy fruity skunky smell. kinda "sparkly" weird. But i have a nasty BX1 fem thats in veg with 4 others pheno's 4/5 fems and 4 pheno's, maybe 3. I should be getting a camera soon so everyone can see wassup!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Also germed 6 Hothoe ( Fire Bx2 x Tahoe Og )
> 
> Hoping to get a nice keeper in there


Should have no problem wit' that. 



CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> This is a picture my OG #18 which has been flowering since July 1, 2012. I can't believe how long this bitch is taking. I have not been feeding her any nutes because I was giving her too much N. I was not using the FoxFarm nutes correctly. Just waiting on her to give me a sign when to feed her again. As you can see she is very green with no signs of needing nutes. I got more babies going in the tent, so if she don't have buds by Dec, it's off with her head
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349566View attachment 2349565


Buds by Dec? Lol where do you live? I'm definitely assuming she is outdoor. Thats weird, she looks good though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea man, i saw the pics of them and the Bubbamaster, they look awesome i'm sure they look even better in person. My last dog is up and drying and i don't have a harvest until about 5 weeks from now. I did get lucky i have about 6 clones of the NHK f1 that i have that has a spicy fruity skunky smell. kinda "sparkly" weird. But i have a nasty BX1 fem thats in veg with 4 others pheno's 4/5 fems and 4 pheno's, maybe 3. I should be getting a camera soon so everyone can see wassup!


We should compare phenos,,,,I have 2. One though I have no clones of so I'm going to reveg that girl she's 3 weeks into flower, not going to take a cutting I don't think although I am taking a boat load of cuttings in the next couple of days so maybe I will. That was the one with the spear shaped buds #1 and calyxs that stacked up.

The other pheno is interesting because you can break that what down into 3 sub pheno catagories. One has more smell #4 (like the DOG), one looks like it's going to finish a little quicker #3 and the third one is just kind of inbetween the two #5.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Also germed 6 Hothoe ( Fire Bx2 x Tahoe Og )
> 
> Hoping to get a nice keeper in there





Highlanders cave said:


> We should compare phenos,,,,I have 2. One though I have no clones of so I'm going to reveg that girl she's 3 weeks into flower, not going to take a cutting I don't think although I am taking a boat load of cuttings in the next couple of days so maybe I will. That was the one with the spear shaped buds #1 and calyxs that stacked up.
> 
> The other pheno is interesting because you can break that what down into 3 sub pheno catagories. One has more smell #4 (like the DOG), one looks like it's going to finish a little quicker #3 and the third one is just kind of inbetween the two #5.


Well i only have 1 pheno of the f1. Very bc dom. i'm sure the buds will be tinted to show that. she was 12/12 forced to sex vegged 10 days after sex, then flowered didnt stretch idk if she will yield, glad i got clones.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well i only have 1 pheno of the f1. Very bc dom. i'm sure the buds will be tinted to show that. she was 12/12 forced to sex vegged 10 days after sex, then flowered didnt stretch idk if she will yield, glad i got clones.


Gotcha. I don't have any of the BC pheno. Had one in the initial run but it put out a few nanners around 3 weeks into flower so I didn't keep any clones of it.

Heading out in a few to go see Dredd with my son. You can tell the pickings are pretty slim lol. Who know's might be really good.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 26, 2012)

Lol, i had judge dredd on sega when i was in 2nd grade.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey Tryna, and everyone else....
Gonna flower a tent of Tahoe OG Kush. Ill be putting 9 of them in a 4x4 tent. Tryn to track down a 2nd 600 watt ballast to run 2 600's instead of 1 1000


----------



## poplars (Sep 27, 2012)

so I"m pretty bummed to inform you all that my desert valley kush pollen failed. guess no seeds for me this year. oh well, still got plenty of stock. dunno if I have anymore desert valley kush seeds...ugh. I"m just gonna let it go and focus on what I do still have....dank stank.

upgraded my photobucket account to PRO so you fools can see what my pics REALLY look like....

Desert Valley Kush

Cheesequake

Lush plant 1

Lush Plant 2

Cheesequake pheno 2:

Pre98 Bubba Kush x Tahoe OG, definitely Bubba pheno....

Sour Kush, Bubba pheno's, I forgot to separate the pics, but you might be able to tell them apart.:


Sour Kush Diesel PHENO...

Tahoe OG KUSH (if anyones got more seeds of this strain, preferrably mostly pure or crossed into something very relative, hook a brotha up  )


its really a bitch to get these pictures up here and in this format... I hope you guys appreciate it, if I'm going to school next year I probably wont take any pics so this may be the last year of me documenting my grow for a while. as I literally will not have the time. but I'm not gonna stop growing that's for sure


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2012)

Pics look great, much appreciated in the large format. I hate the fact the riu reduce my pics to 75kb size.....


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the beautiful bud porn pops, sorry to hear your girl didnt take. None the less your garden is insane as always. Oh, and post 2000 =P


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i had judge dredd on sega when i was in 2nd grade.


Turned out to be an awesome movie!


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2012)

DST said:


> Pics look great, much appreciated in the large format. I hate the fact the riu reduce my pics to 75kb size.....


yep, photobucket is only 3 bucks a month for a pro membership, I say it's way worth it.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2012)

i would be wary of paying a subscription though.


----------



## poplars (Sep 29, 2012)

DST said:


> i would be wary of paying a subscription though.


I payed and they allowed me to check recurring payments or not, so I have to remember to repay it if I wanna keep it active  which is perfect, there are only 2 months I want the pics to be this high quality 

and if legal issues are a concern I"m the smallest pro medical grower I know.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2012)

Ordered my cam and some things for my grow yesterday. Also ordered a small(4oz) bottle of fox farm grow big and tiger bloom. as a foliar spray with instant results. organic below synthetic above. Should hel pwith yellowing and give me some better growth in late flower.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2012)

Girls lookin great as usual pops, harvest right around the corner. This year seemed to fly by.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ordered my cam and some things for my grow yesterday. Also ordered a small(4oz) bottle of fox farm grow big and tiger bloom. as a foliar spray with instant results. organic below synthetic above. Should hel pwith yellowing and give me some better growth in late flower.


I used to use FF, the Tiger Bloom is pretty strong might want to go easy at first with that. Grow Big I thought was more of a soil supplement but I may be wrong...I know that there are not really any macro nutes in it not sure about micros. Anyways lol, I have used that stuff but no experience using it as a foliar spray


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I used to use FF, the Tiger Bloom is pretty strong might want to go easy at first with that. Grow Big I thought was more of a soil supplement but I may be wrong...I know that there are not really any macro nutes in it not sure about micros. Anyways lol, I have used that stuff but no experience using it as a foliar spray


Ive used it as a foliar. Fox Farm are the only nutes i've ever grown with on a continuous basis. I tried some other stuff once, but FF has been my base so far. i like it as a foliar it works great and the polants take tp it great. shoulda got big bloom too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2012)

Haha your more in tune with it then I am then. Good! Guess I didn't remember that's what you were using before, it's been a few years since I've used it. I'm trying to foliar feed more too myself.


----------



## Dezracer (Sep 29, 2012)

FF nutes were the first nutes I ever used and still use them in soil. I tried the Earth Juice stuff and really liked it but when I ran out I had the FF stuff there so am using it until it's gone. The Grow Big is not a soil supplement though, the Big Bloom is more of that than a food is how it was explained to me anyway, and that's how I've always used it. I never did try a foliar spray but have always been curious so I may have to give that a go.

On another note, I was going through Ph down pretty quickly it seemed until I got some Earth Juice Natural Down. It is a powder type deal instead of liquid and is really strong so it lasts forever.

I only picked it up because they were out of the other stuff I normally used but it looks like I'll have it for a while, LOL. I just thought I'd mention it because it is saving me some money and I think most people would like to save some in areas where it doesn't affect the quality of their grow in a negative way.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh right right I got them mixed up lol. Grow Big for veg, Big Bloom for the soil ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2012)

Yea i was gonna get big bloom to put in my tea, but i forgot to include it in my order. Been trying to stay away from the growstores, people have been getting popped by lazy cops tracing tag numbers and pullin shit out the trash.


----------



## I85BLAX (Sep 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Tryna, and everyone else....
> Gonna flower a tent of Tahoe OG Kush. Ill be putting 9 of them in a 4x4 tent. Tryn to track down a 2nd 600 watt ballast to run 2 600's instead of 1 1000


I considered using "The Splitter" initially to build my 3600w room using only 3 1k ballast to power 6 600w lamps


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2012)

NHK at day 45 of flower....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 29, 2012)

PLP Outdoor almost done...


Double Bubble pollinated with Pre98 Cougar pollen. Seeds are almost bursting out.


Peace

FM


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2012)

Neighborhood Kush 7 weeks tomorrow...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 1, 2012)

Haha, will they make 8? looks just about toast to me. I'm liking those colas. Hopefully my f1 is a yielder. Lol, as far as f1's and so forth i think pure BC x Lush.. the clones you have and the one i have are the only ones left. I sent beans (the f1's) to somebody i think either Voidman or Bobo but i know bobo won't be growing for a while and i don't think voidman will be growing them out. It would e really nice to get to choose a nice male and female to further the genetics. And stabilize the best yielder.

That brings me to a question i had. The Genetics are Blue Cheese x Lush. I have a Male Blue Cheese x Lush bx1 that was back crossed to a male Lush f4. And i have a Female Blue Cheese x Lush f1 that i would like to try and breed with if things go right in the next 3 weeks for her. So i would be Crossing an F1 to a Bx1. Is that closer to an f2 or would i be going along the lines of another bx? It's confusing i don't wanna go to hard into inbreeding but i'm hoping i can make good beans doing this.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 1, 2012)

Maybe i'll have to do something along these lines. 


> 1. Pollinate a flowering clone of the original female with the pollen of a related male, preferably her father or a brother. The resulting seeds contain 1/2 the original female&#8217;s genes and 1/2 those of the male. An unrelated male wont have the Y-chromosome of the chosen females family & therefore any Y-linked traits of the family will always be missing in the seedline.
> 
> 2. Grow the above seeds & flower them. Collect an equal quantity of pollen from each selected male and mix it together.
> 
> ...


----------



## poplars (Oct 1, 2012)

harvested my desert valley kush today!

also found out I still have 5 seeds of desert valley kush THANK GOD...so the strain is not lost after all! 

so definitely epic shiit.


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Oct 1, 2012)

Great news man! Glad to hear it, any plans to hermie one and make some more seeds? That outdoor plp is insane....As always great stuff pops


----------



## poplars (Oct 1, 2012)

MrTokenPuff said:


> Great news man! Glad to hear it, any plans to hermie one and make some more seeds? That outdoor plp is insane....As always great stuff pops


no way I will never hermie my own genetics that's sacriligious.... I will use a good male like any other breeder worth talking about.


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Oct 1, 2012)

Haha didn't know, I haven't even started researching the genetics "how to" yet. What's the difference in a hermie and a male plant, and the pros of male seeds vs hermie seeds? Sorry for the dumb questions, I honestly just don't know. And you seemed pretty twerked about the misuse of terms, so it seems like there's a huge difference. =)


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

I am lost with the part about mixing male pollen together.. Why?


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Maybe i'll have to do something along these lines.


----------



## genuity (Oct 2, 2012)

DST said:


> I am lost with the part about mixing male pollen together.. Why?


yea,i would think that would give you two sets of seeds,not combined genetics.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2012)

DST said:


> I am lost with the part about mixing male pollen together.. Why?


I believe to keep diversity. but i may skip this part. I know which male and female i would want to breed so no need for the others. in my eyes.


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2012)

MrTokenPuff said:


> Haha didn't know, I haven't even started researching the genetics "how to" yet. What's the difference in a hermie and a male plant, and the pros of male seeds vs hermie seeds? Sorry for the dumb questions, I honestly just don't know. And you seemed pretty twerked about the misuse of terms, so it seems like there's a huge difference. =)



yeah, hermie seeds tend to just have bad genetic traits in general, I over all don't trust it as a breeding method. I prefer to pick the best healthiest males with the nicest traits to cross into my females, I collect the pollen in a separate room and use it within ONE month of collecting. 

then you simply paint the pollen on to a smaller branch.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I considered using "The Splitter" initially to build my 3600w room using only 3 1k ballast to power 6 600w lamps


How does that work? Are you talking about a special ballast, or an interface between a reg ballast and the 2 lamps? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

there is a splitter you can get and it will run two 600s off of one 1000w ballast. They claim you have to use the pulse start bulbs though, if I remember correctly. I looked into it a while back and it is more expensive up front due the cost of the bulbs.

EDIT: Here's the link for the splitter.
http://sunpulselamps.com/Splitter.html


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, I saw those too. Splitting hairs is all it seemed it would do.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

hold on, did Jig not get one and it was a waste of time........i may be wrong.


Dezracer said:


> there is a splitter you can get and it will run two 600s off of one 1000w ballast. They claim you have to use the pulse start bulbs though, if I remember correctly. I looked into it a while back and it is more expensive up front due the cost of the bulbs.
> 
> EDIT: Here's the link for the splitter.
> http://sunpulselamps.com/Splitter.html


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

He may have, I don't know but I came to the same conclusion when I looked into it a while back.


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2012)

desert valley kush, harvested yesterday


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2012)

no comments!? hahahahahaha........ probably because you guys don't have this strain yet that's why there isn't much to say hahahah


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

She is a frosty one Pops!


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 2, 2012)

I was going to say that it's a killer looking plant but figured that went without saying and has probably been said anyway.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2012)

poplars said:


> no comments!? hahahahahaha........ probably because you guys don't have this strain yet that's why there isn't much to say hahahah


She should be some dank smoke. Have you started trimming or do you still trim after they dry?


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> She should be some dank smoke. Have you started trimming or do you still trim after they dry?


trim after dry, upon lots of research many people realized that a truly SLOW whole plant drying method creats the absolute best flavor you can get. as the plant is basically curing as it dries.


definitely stoked


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 2, 2012)

Biker Kush @ 9 weeks 
about a week or so left 
great flavour 















































































peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2012)

yo. she got some phat ass calyxes.


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> Biker Kush @ 9 weeks
> about a week or so left
> great flavour
> 
> ...



nice looks really unique whats it smell like??


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

2nd time hearing of Biker Kush, both times on RIU. Sure looks interesting, and tasty!


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 2, 2012)

It smells like a very sweet toffee or fudge/caramel combined with a strong smell of shit lol reminds me of fart spray or fart gas lol not quite baby shit but almost 
the taste is very nice, deep hash flavour with other complex flavours going on
the closest i can get, is a kind of toffe/butterscotch hash, with a piney musk edge that leaves a strong after taste 
the calyx become nice and rock hard at 10 weeks
a joint burns with very dense smoke more like a hash joint 
i am enjoying this one alot 

peace


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> It smells like a very sweet toffee or fudge/caramel combined with a strong smell of shit lol reminds me of fart spray or fart gas lol not quite baby shit but almost
> the taste is very nice, deep hash flavour with other complex flavours going on
> the closest i can get, is a kind of toffe/butterscotch hash, with a piney musk edge that leaves a strong after taste
> the calyx become nice and rock hard at 10 weeks
> ...


What do you think of Hindu Skunk? I ask based on your name, and wondered in reference to other skunks you have grown.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2012)

poplars said:


> trim after dry, upon lots of research many people realized that a truly SLOW whole plant drying method creats the absolute best flavor you can get. as the plant is basically curing as it dries.
> 
> 
> definitely stoked


Oh ok, there is no way i can slow dry here, with the humidiy in the SE, U.S. it's nearly impossibly. hell it's hard to regular dry this time of year.


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Oh ok, there is no way i can slow dry here, with the humidiy in the SE, U.S. it's nearly impossibly. hell it's hard to regular dry this time of year.


ahh I feel for ya there brotha , out here we average like 9% humidity so drying out here is ez it's all about trying not to dry too fast haha.


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> It smells like a very sweet toffee or fudge/caramel combined with a strong smell of shit lol reminds me of fart spray or fart gas lol not quite baby shit but almost
> the taste is very nice, deep hash flavour with other complex flavours going on
> the closest i can get, is a kind of toffe/butterscotch hash, with a piney musk edge that leaves a strong after taste
> the calyx become nice and rock hard at 10 weeks
> ...



classic chill back stone we've come to expect from most kushes? or something different?


----------



## ghb (Oct 2, 2012)

kush, we need more kush over here. you still smoking any dog tryna?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2012)

Yea pops my humidity inside is at 84% right now, and ghb. I'm smoking Dog and Sour Kush, top notch. My camera should be here in the hour or so(fedex taking forever) so pics soon.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> What do you think of Hindu Skunk? I ask based on your name, and wondered in reference to other skunks you have grown.


hindu skunk sounds like it has good potential m8 should be a range of phenos to select the right mix that suits you 
i think i would look for a pheno that had the nice kush/hash flavor with the high flower to leaf ratio of a skunk
hindu kush is a big yielder in its own right crossed with skunk it could have even more potential for big plants 

i have never been a big fan of smoking skunk strains 
"skunk" was the generic term for bud here in the uk thats kind of where the skunk in my name comes from 

i have grown cheese n blues and a few other skunks, but i prefer afghans/ hash plants and hazes  
hazes for the better high, and afghans or kush for the hashy flavours and thick full bodied smoke
skunks taste "thin" to me in comparison 
skunk plants can have great yields and finish quickly and great flower to leaf ratios 
i have a skunk dominated nlxbigbud that is like this huge producer
i am interested in the afghan x haze combinations without any skunk at all in the mix
hindu kush x haze too, looking for the afghan dominated phenos with the added flavours of the haze
these 2 completley differnet types haze/kush haze/afghan makes some very interesting phenos imo 

peace


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 2, 2012)

poplars said:


> classic chill back stone we've come to expect from most kushes? or something different?


very fast hitting high, medium intense.. not overpowering but plesently uplifting
i would describe it as a dreamy stone overall, but is quite heady for a plant that looks very similar to afghan/ kush landraces i have grown that were much more couchlock

peace


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2012)

definitely interesting.

well I'm sampling a small bowl of Lush tonight from the plant I had out back, I'll let you guys know what hte high is like.


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2012)

I knew this lush had potential... tis quite strong and has a definite creeper stone, foggy head effect. I took 3 hits and I think I might stop now. do remember I have a low tolerance now haha. so far first thoughts are, this is some disorienting shit and I aint smokin it before driving!


----------



## poplars (Oct 2, 2012)

and, I got a new pipe today 



its much smaller to accomidate my new smoking style... low amounts.



ps, that's lush in the bowl


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2012)

pic dump, be back on later to label em, maybe,


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thats a lot of pics, and they look great!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice pics T, you likin the new cam?


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump! Psych 

I think so Bill. He had lots of catching up to do. Some nice looking ladies there T.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2012)

Healthy ladies all round!!!! Great job T!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

sticky icky icky ooooh eeeeee. nice work T and skunkdoc lookin real tasty.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice pic dump! "I'll be back to label them........ Maybe" he says haha ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> I knew this lush had potential... tis quite strong and has a definite creeper stone, foggy head effect. I took 3 hits and I think I might stop now. do remember I have a low tolerance now haha. so far first thoughts are, this is some disorienting shit and I aint smokin it before driving!


  the foggy headedness is what i call a face high. It may be a little more mellow than SK, but it has diffrent qualities as well.



bassman999 said:


> Thats a lot of pics, and they look great!


Thx bassman!`


billcollector99 said:


> Nice pics T, you likin the new cam?


Yessir bill, i still gotta get used to taking pics. 


duchieman said:


> Bump! Psych
> 
> I think so Bill. He had lots of catching up to do. Some nice looking ladies there T.


thx duchie. i sure did have catching up to do. 


DST said:


> Healthy ladies all round!!!! Great job T!


 thx D. the two i have in the Lst ring are two dog oheno's one long n lanky, on short greasy n thick with a nice yield. Love yhem girls



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sticky icky icky ooooh eeeeee. nice work T and skunkdoc lookin real tasty.


Yes indeed. 4 weeks til i'm chopping anything though 


Highlanders cave said:


> Nice pic dump! "I'll be back to label them........ Maybe" he says haha ; !)


Lol, maybe not. i was rushing and riu fucked up my post after i did it once. lol.


----------



## ghb (Oct 3, 2012)

are they all kushes, i see a few skunky hybrids lurking in there i'm sure. they all look lovely of course.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2012)

Yess at the moment they are all kushes. I have some skunk in the background in veg. but none in flower, all kushes. It'l be all kush's until these c99's are up n going. Although i popped 3 mystery beans i found around the house i popped.


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the foggy headedness is what i call a face high. It may be a little more mellow than SK, but it has diffrent qualities as well.


well to be fair the bubba pheno is definitely 2 levels more stoney and mellow than this. but lush has a definite disorienting PUNCH that SK doesn't usually have... then again I haven't smoked sk on a low tolerance yet! so jury is still out, I will be very thorough and unbiased in my reviews


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2012)

Let me know if you don't end up with a good C99 male. I have lots of those beans from the Frost Bros.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok cool Hc, these should be sexed in the next few weeks. i'm hoping the shorter one i have is male. He fits the part. thy all smell fruity pineapple tropical now & later stinky. Love that smell.


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ok cool Hc, these should be sexed in the next few weeks. i'm hoping the shorter one i have is male. He fits the part. thy all smell fruity pineapple tropical now & later stinky. Love that smell.


gettin into some sativa now huh? riiight on. if you find any phenos with shorter flowering send them seeds my way 

I still have a NICE stock of sativa seeds of all sorts of varieties I haven't got around growing... maybe next year I"ll find the time to expirement with them....


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Oct 3, 2012)

I've used the Fox Farm trio for 4 grows now and so far all have been successful. Good weight, great medicine.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> gettin into some sativa now huh? riiight on. if you find any phenos with shorter flowering send them seeds my way
> 
> I still have a NICE stock of sativa seeds of all sorts of varieties I haven't got around growing... maybe next year I"ll find the time to expirement with them....


The c99 pineapple pheno boast a 50-55 day flower. heres a write-up.




> This strain may be the "Holy Grail". The result of painstakingly backcrossing a VERY RARE female to her male progeny over 3 generations. This hybrid was specifically bred for indoor cultivation. Short-statured & heavily branched, this plant grows LONG, dense colas with an EXTREMELY high flower/leaf ratio and OUTRAGEOUS resin production. The breeder has observed a "giant leap" in potency with each progressive generation and, as expected, Cinderella 99 has topped all previous results - her high is heavily influenced by Haze; clear, energetic & devastatingly psychoactive. A plant with all of the above is rare enough, but Cinderella 99 finishes flowering after a scant 50 days of 12/12! Above-average yields of crystal covered buds reeking of tropical fruit aromas can be harvested every other month once a mother plant is selected and asexually propagated.


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2012)

bullwinkle60 said:


> I've used the Fox Farm trio for 4 grows now and so far all have been successful. Good weight, great medicine.


if it's not organic I don't recommend it.



cool I forgot c99 was faster flowering, I'm definitely interested now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2012)

bullwinkle60 said:


> I've used the Fox Farm trio for 4 grows now and so far all have been successful. Good weight, great medicine.


i just foliared my flower girls with it. used it on my veg girls too.


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2012)

so my sour kushes are definitely looking like they'll be done by sunday, I'm pretty fuckin stoked. a whole week earlier than last year, possibly a little more. gotta love climatization. 


its looking like this will be the first year I get to take sour kushes down without them getting rained on ONCE! not that the rain is bad at all, I still come out with top grade bud even after a rain, but without a rain it's just even nicer.


----------



## poplars (Oct 3, 2012)

ey all I'm just giving a shout-out for my buddies little venture here called majestic glass creations, once they reach 150 likes on their facebook they're gonna send out some free glass to one of the randomly picked '150' people who hit like. so I say what the heck, might as well throw your like in and see if you got some good luck!


http://www.facebook.com/MajesticGlassCreations

this is just my buddies venture, I get nothing for doing this, I just think it's a great idea and I want to see it succeed.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh man. Every time I see this page load I get a quick look at that Biker Kush. Where's a guy get himself one? Seed, that is.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 3, 2012)

I know someone with some extra Biker OG crosses


----------



## duchieman (Oct 3, 2012)

You doooo!?!? lol Well then. Let's strike up a deal. I'll be in touch.  

Is the Biker OG a cut only strain down there?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 3, 2012)

No i think it is in seed form at attitude...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 4, 2012)

Snapped a few pics of my Neighborhood Kush f1 In week 2 of flowering. shes nice glad i got clones. 






















60's Kush. 






Here are the Neighborhood Kush BX1's they are in veg, the last pic is a pic of a fan leaf that has tric's, also this is the one that resembles my current f1 the most. here are all 4 pheno's i have in veg, i have 1 pheno in flower.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> hindu skunk sounds like it has good potential m8 should be a range of phenos to select the right mix that suits you
> i think i would look for a pheno that had the nice kush/hash flavor with the high flower to leaf ratio of a skunk
> hindu kush is a big yielder in its own right crossed with skunk it could have even more potential for big plants
> 
> ...


Thanx for the reply! MyHindu skunk is from clone, and selecting phenos wasnt an option, but I might look into seeds for it at some point since I didnt keep a cut from her.
I have a few friends who prefer haze type strains.
you mentioned an afghan/haze, have you tried the Mr NIce version? I am not giving any review of it since I have never tried it. I have heard good about several of his strains though, and it might be worth a look.
http://www.mrnice.nl/dhtml/strains.php?id=15

or

http://www.mrnice.nl/dhtml/strains.php?id=57


----------



## illtoxic (Oct 4, 2012)

Just smoked some FIREEE blackberry kush and I must say it knocked me off my ass for a few days...Talk about a narcotic amnesia.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2012)

illtoxic said:


> Just smoked some FIREEE blackberry kush and I must say it knocked me off my ass for a few days...Talk about a narcotic amnesia.


BBK is a great one, and tastes good as well. I am sad I lost my cut of her, but Ill get her again one day.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> BBK is a great one, and tastes good as well. I am sad I lost my cut of her, but Ill get her again one day.


I feel the same as you. I loved the BBK but lost the strain a few months back so I hope to get it back one day.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I considered using "The Splitter" initially to build my 3600w room using only 3 1k ballast to power 6 600w lamps


I looked into those splitters too, and apparently they are really bad for the ballast, and not good for the bulbs. Was quite bummed because I wanted two sixes instead of my 1k. I'm going to bumb a 1k and a 400 this go round.

EDIT: Damn I didn't realize this post was a week old. I lag.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 4, 2012)

DST said:


> hold on, did Jig not get one and it was a waste of time........i may be wrong.


I did indeed. Big waste of time. Just get two 600 ballasts. Nice memory bru.


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2012)

i got a few blackberry kush x sweet afghani delicious s1 maybe ill try working with it next year


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 4, 2012)

I guess i left my 60's Kush male in my tent a little too long i noticed some seeds in a few plants, probably a few in the whole tent but since most only had preflowers while he was in there it shouldn't be too much. So far a Sour Kush(which i was going to pollinate anyway, just not the ones i found seeds in), DOG(which i was also gonna pollinate, bt not this pheno, although the other pheno may be seeded a tiny bit too) , and i'm pretty sure i accidentally made f2's as well, but also the wrong pheno. It's cool though. i doubt i will grow these because i have plans with this pollen. but who know's


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats some frosty shit dude, all looking sweet ur end man!


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2012)

ill try taking some serious chitowns sour kush shots today, theyre almost done


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 4, 2012)

dont member who it was runnin the 18 but dat ish is for real sumda best tasten evah


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 4, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> dont member who it was runnin the 18 but dat ish is for real sumda best tasten evah


i had the 18, but never got to flower it.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 4, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Oh man. Every time I see this page load I get a quick look at that Biker Kush. Where's a guy get himself one? Seed, that is.


Biker kush is from karma genetics, the pics i posted are from seed BX1 i know they are working on a bx2 and lots of other biker crosses you can get them from attitude and most of the other seed sellers

Biker Kush V2.0 (aka HA-OG BX2)
Genetics: HA-OG X Biker Kush

Ghostrider V2.0
Genetics: The White X Biker Kush

Cheesy Rider
Genetics UK Cheese X Biker Kush

Biker le Blanc
Genetics: White OG v1.0 (cup cut) X Biker Kush

Brotherhood OG
Genetics: Happy Brother X Biker Kush

Bubble Trouble
Genetics: SourBubble (DMT-Cut) X Biker Kush

Beelze Bubba V2.0
Genetics: Bubba Kush X Biker Kush

Bear OG
Genetics: Bear OG(OG#17) X Biker Kush

Where"s my Biker
Genetics: Amnesia X Biker Kush

BSH X Biker.

and currently making Point Break v2.0 (shoreline x Biker)

peace


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 4, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx for the reply! MyHindu skunk is from clone, and selecting phenos wasnt an option, but I might look into seeds for it at some point since I didnt keep a cut from her.
> I have a few friends who prefer haze type strains.
> you mentioned an afghan/haze, have you tried the Mr NIce version? I am not giving any review of it since I have never tried it. I have heard good about several of his strains though, and it might be worth a look.
> http://www.mrnice.nl/dhtml/strains.php?id=15
> ...



yeh this one is good m8 although it is very haze dominated big plants 12 weeks + with lots of the phenos 
mr nice afghan haze crossed with another afghan or kush is more what i am after to give phenos that show a decent amount of kush/afghain traits, even 25% haze crosses can often be very haze dominated, shantis afghan haze is 50% haze 

gage green are working with some mr nice afghan haze i think i might try these at some point
i got a few more biker kush seeds and fire alien kush to run first though 

https://gagegreen.org/genetics.html

Inferno Haze
[Fire OG Kush x Afghan Haze

L.A. Haze
(L.A. Conf. x Kali Mist) x Afghan Haze

peace


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 4, 2012)

have ran karmas ghost ryder og an biker 
biker turned up male use on few crosses 
has his kriptonite in waiting
is a good dude to


----------



## poplars (Oct 4, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> Biker kush is from karma genetics, the pics i posted are from seed BX1 i know they are working on a bx2 and lots of other biker crosses you can get them from attitude and most of the other seed sellers
> 
> Biker Kush V2.0 (aka HA-OG BX2)
> Genetics: HA-OG X Biker Kush
> ...



looks like that breeder really liked that male and that strain


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

Someone with a good sense of humor. *

Where"s my Biker
Genetics: Amnesia X Biker Kush


*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

made me chuckle too.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dezracer said:


> I feel the same as you. I loved the BBK but lost the strain a few months back so I hope to get it back one day.


Oh man you lost yers too!! This is a sad place! Lets collaborate with positive energy for its speedy return to our grown rooms!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Oh man you lost yers too!! This is a sad place! Lets collaborate with positive energy for its speedy return to our grown rooms!


But first, let us pause for a moment and pay respects to those lost souls.


----------



## poplars (Oct 5, 2012)

new pics in www.photobucket.com/thebudjar "medical"

too lazy to do images today, maybe I will tomorrow, they're all labled in the bucket.

pre98 bubba kush x tahoe og


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2012)

That Bubba X Tahoe looks tasty!


----------



## ghb (Oct 6, 2012)

i can't believe what i have just read, you grow outdoors and your plants never got rained on once!?!?!?. that is simply not fair, no wonder your weed looks the way it does.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 6, 2012)

looking good pops, i could just pop that in my mouth and chew!!!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 6, 2012)

ghb said:


> i can't believe what i have just read, you grow outdoors and your plants never got rained on once!?!?!?. that is simply not fair, no wonder your weed looks the way it does.


thanks man, I have kinda bragged in the past about living in the desert of nor cal, its true... but I don't like to brag about it anymore, I live in siskiyou county desert if you wanna make a move for better growing .

I mean, the weed looks just as good after one rain, sometimes better, sometimes a little worse, I just prefer to go without it if I can


----------



## poplars (Oct 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> That Bubba X Tahoe looks tasty!


ohhh yeahh  the bubba x tahoe and the pure tahoe are the 2 I'm the most excited to try right now


----------



## poplars (Oct 6, 2012)

I made a submission to high times this year too, I could use the extra money if they do take my pictures, either way the opportunity is cool, hopefully my pics can live up to their standards.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 6, 2012)

poplars said:


> ohhh yeahh  the bubba x tahoe and the pure tahoe are the 2 I'm the most excited to try right now


Me too, here is my tent of Tahoe, after supercropping them.


----------



## ghb (Oct 7, 2012)

i think it is always a good idea to do something to control the og strains, most of them stretch like crazy.

supercropping is a winner, also i loved that pic of your plants tryna, the ones where you train the stems around the tomato cages is pretty ingenius.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 7, 2012)

thx ghb, dog's should be tied up, or lst'd. thing gettin' crazy!

week 2 0r 3 i forgot. but it written in my journal(the real one)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 7, 2012)

Sour Kush, Dog & Cindy.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 7, 2012)

Holy shit dude, looking good an i be that blunt knocked you for 6. all good i hope bro.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 7, 2012)

The tomato cage is great I agree!!


----------



## poplars (Oct 7, 2012)

new pictures


Lush 1

Lush 2

Tahoe OG Kush:

Cheesequake 1

Cheesequake 2

Pre98 Bubba Kush x Tahoe OG (bubba pheno)

close

closer

closest

chitowns Sour Kush bubba pheno 1:

chitowns sour kush bubba pheno 2:

chitowns sour kush bubba pheno 3:

chitowns sour kush diesel pheno:


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 7, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> Holy shit dude, looking good an i be that blunt knocked you for 6. all good i hope bro.


Lol, sure did. Yea everythings good. Out of weed right now but got a good amount in my hash bin, also i save all my roaches and i smoke 3-4 blunt's a day.



bassman999 said:


> The tomato cage is great I agree!!


Wish i could veg long enough to LST a plant all the way around. but the way dog grows its perfect to handle the stretch. hopefully those will be nice mini cola's come 4 -6 weeks.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 7, 2012)

Damn pops, dropped a bomb on us. nice pics, i can see by their trics they are almost done.


----------



## poplars (Oct 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Damn pops, dropped a bomb on us. nice pics, i can see by their trics they are almost done.



haha yeah dropped the dank pic bomb, shit is tiring but it's worth it to share the love. yep they're REALLY close and thank god the weather is permitting another 5 days of totally clear skies


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 7, 2012)

looks nice 







should knock yo dick in da dirt


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2012)

thx rich, it was straight from clone in a 1/2 gallon.


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx rich, it was straight from clone in a 1/2 gallon.



when you gonna grow more seedlings of sk? if I were you I woulda popped 8 more seeds by now


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2012)

What kind of weight you getting off the 12/12 from clone in a 1/2 gallon? Half ounce, something like that?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> What kind of weight you getting off the 12/12 from clone in a 1/2 gallon? Half ounce, something like that?


this was a test to see how much. Looks like i ay get a quarter on the SK, and even less on the two dogs. but the had no veg. soon as they rooted i put em in, never again. Waste of square footage.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> when you gonna grow more seedlings of sk? if I were you I woulda popped 8 more seeds by now


Popping three more soon, with some other shit too. And later on there will be that cross that i accidentally pollinated.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2012)

The garden of Pops...


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Popping three more soon, with some other shit too. And later on there will be that cross that i accidentally pollinated.



just three!? if you wanna run into the bubba pheno gotta upp your odds bro!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2012)

Shit all i got is 3 left, but hopefully i can cross a m x f and get bubba dom outta those. Its looking like i have a Sour Og is male He is str8 fuel to the nose. I may collect from him and make some more beans. With the accidental pollinatiion i doubt i will use that pollen now on anything but the f2 project. Which was what i was suppose to be doing anyway.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a few Kush varieties going, I'll show the pics in separate posts so I can keep track.
Here's Cherry OG (Em.Triangle). Popped 2, this was tall so I flipped it 10 days ago at 5 wks, left the other in veg.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 8, 2012)

Lemon OG Kush, DNA. 4 days in, 6.5 wks veg.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 8, 2012)

Sour Lemon OG, Em Triangle, also 4 days and 6.5 veg. The ruler is 18".


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's a Blue Lemon Thai (CH9)- not kush, but they all have some Lemon Thai in them. 4 days in, 5 wks veg. There are two of these, I flipped the tall one, same as Cherry OG.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 8, 2012)

A nice Larry Og (CC) at 39 days in. Topped early in veg, has 4 stems and stands just over 4'.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 8, 2012)

A few final pics of Biker Kush, @ 67 days calyx all lovey n fat now
chopped her today  












































peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn Doc, lookin like she was done yesterday! badass man.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2012)

Yall are making it hard to watch this thread. Such bomb looking buds. I only got little clones in my closet. 

Great job guys.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 9, 2012)

wow those look amazing skunkd0c +rep to you


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Yall are making it hard to watch this thread. Such bomb looking buds. I only got little clones in my closet.
> 
> Great job guys.


I know me too, and Skunkdoc has a KILLER camera on top of killer buds!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks folks, pics taken with cannon powershot S100
ill post some nug shots in a few weeks when she is dry n cured 

peace


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 9, 2012)

the orange of the pistils is amazing


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 9, 2012)

Got some new strains today, and at least a few will fall under the kush umbrella.
gods gift
purple kush
purple ak
cindy 99 (pineapple pheno)
707 headband


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Got some new strains today, and at least a few will fall under the kush umbrella.
> gods gift
> purple kush
> purple ak
> ...


awesome, if your c99 pineapples are like mine you'll love that smell. so sweet 'n' juicy.


----------



## poplars (Oct 9, 2012)

headband is very legit.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> awesome, if your c99 pineapples are like mine you'll love that smell. so sweet 'n' juicy.


I have the fruit punch pheno already and love that one, but my friends want a good sativa around, and I lkike taste and smell in all strains.


poplars said:


> headband is very legit.


I have heard it is great for migraines. My daughter and I both suffer from them, and I hate Imitrex!


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

My Headband outdoor, Sour Kush, call it whatever. To me i call it headband as it sure does wrap a nice warm blanket over yer cranium.


----------



## Theowl (Oct 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have the fruit punch pheno already and love that one, but my friends want a good sativa around, and I lkike taste and smell in all strains.
> 
> I have heard it is great for migraines. My daughter and I both suffer from them, and I hate Imitrex!


I hate Having to take imitrex! For one, I never have a migraine when I keep em in my pocket--two, Its a PITA to have to stop in the middle of a massage to medicate if I feel one coming. 3, a good weed lasts longer, and is more preventative than reactive like Pharma-made!


----------



## poplars (Oct 10, 2012)

DST said:


> My Headband outdoor, Sour Kush, call it whatever. To me i call it headband as it sure does wrap a nice warm blanket over yer cranium.



as a grower of chitowns sk, I don't like calling headband SK at all, doesn't make any sense to me lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice one D, HB makes me face high. i know ive said it before but it really attacks my face. love it. 

Well i have an idea for my girlfriends anniversary gift(6 years). It'll be a surprise to her, but i have to start now. I have been growing since we were together about 2 years. I think i owe it to her and maybe myself to stop and take a break. Being a career criminal since i can remember(ive changed, a lot mainly for her) i tend to forget that growing weed is illegal. She's been here through all the paranoia, robberies, having to basically be hermits and not allowing people over, cops sitting in front or on the side of our house(we live on the corner in a busy street and have the best shade so they chill there, but its still annoying as fuck). i think she deserves to have a break. We have been discussing moving to a legal state and starting from nothing. she knows how much i enjoy growing so as long as i'm legal she's ok, as long as i have my plan together. And i do. So if i can f2 these bc x lush by february( hopefully i have some f1's on the way, and my homeboy back home might have a male. But he thinks all his are fem.
Some things are worth more then my personal interest and i think i owe it it to chill out for a bit. It won't kill me, may even give me a piece of mind. I'll just miss the smoke, but i can just give my equipment to my buddy that bought my 400 and let him grow my strains out for me, and i just go down there and get it. so i think i'd be cool. feb is a ways away though so there is a lot of growing to do until then.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

You should hear the people who grow 'headband' bitch about calling it headband. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> as a grower of chitowns sk, I don't like calling headband SK at all, doesn't make any sense to me lol.


Yea i have been calling it headband. Mainly because of chi-towns sk, but also because released another strain they hadand were calling it sour kush and it was Bubba Kush x Sour D(it was a quick release and i grew it out it was nothing like chitowns or headband but it had a oily fish smell that reeked, Not Og x sour d like the headband before they changed the name.


----------



## poplars (Oct 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> You should hear the people who grow 'headband' bitch about calling it headband. lol



lol I don't see what the trouble is. headband is a great name haha. when you try chitowns sour kush vs headband there is no comparison, chitowns sour kush stomps on it like a mad pre98 bubba kush hahaha.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

So you gonna move you think T? That's the main reason I haven't moved back to PA yet... I can't stop growing weed, and it's hard to move from being 'legal' to being a felony waiting to happen. I think that'd be a very admirable thing to do for not only your lady but yourself and your fam. Can I just suggest one more thing. Buy a button down shirt at walmart, they have some for like $5. I think about you and your poor lady everytime I put on a collared shirt (which isn't very often mind you... mostly just t's). 6 years bro... you can rock a collar for a day. Then as soon as the date is over... throw it in the trash and tell her don't get any big ideas lol.

I like where your heart is my friend.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't see the problem either. People are touchy about names. I don't have a problem with calling it sour kush but you do, so I would imagine you would understand why others don't want it called headband better than anyone here. 

I think all the names are silly anyways. Like there is someone keeping track of every time two (or more) genetics are crossed, and they are keeping track of every clone that everyone growing a certain strain cuts. That's not the REAL purple kush. Only 5 people on earth have the real purple kush. And Headband is the funniest, that's not 707 headband, that's just headband. Oh there is no headband if it's not 707 headband. You should call it sour kush, but no, chitown has the only sour kush. You should call it Sour OG, but then again, that's not the Real OG kush you used in the breeding, so you shouldn't call it that either. Only og #18 counts and onty 2 people on earth have that, and they are both dead, and the seeds are burried in a government basement along with the original g13. Yeah, the one and only g13 that only 13 people have ever smoked. Only 3 living to tell about it, and those people are US presidents.

I just grow weed. Some of it looks different than others.

EDIT: I'm not saying there is nothing to breeding or that any idiot can make a great strain. Just saying the naming, and subsequent posturing over naming, is ridiculous.


----------



## poplars (Oct 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I don't see the problem either. People are touchy about names. I don't have a problem with calling it sour kush but you do, so I would imagine you would understand why others don't want it called headband better than anyone here.
> 
> I think all the names are silly anyways. Like there is someone keeping track of every time two (or more) genetics are crossed, and they are keeping track of every clone that everyone growing a certain strain cuts. That's not the REAL purple kush. Only 5 people on earth have the real purple kush. And Headband is the funniest, that's not 707 headband, that's just headband. Oh there is no headband if it's not 707 headband. You should call it sour kush, but no, chitown has the only sour kush. You should call it Sour OG, but then again, that's not the Real OG kush you used in the breeding, so you shouldn't call it that either. Only og #18 counts and onty 2 people on earth have that, and they are both dead, and the seeds are burried in a government basement along with the original g13. Yeah, the one and only g13 that only 13 people have ever smoked. Only 3 living to tell about it, and those people are US presidents.
> 
> ...


we just need to get more people to try chitowns sour kush bubba pheno, then they'll see why we've been so strong about keeping the name separate, when you try the bubba pheno, you realize this is beyond 95% of the weed out there, possibly more.

http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii536/poplars/file_zps67e6ee4d.jpg

looking to be the creeper pheno bubba this year, this is the one I starred at the beginning of the year:
http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii536/poplars/file_zps853429e9.jpg


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 10, 2012)

Yea jig, I'm moving Ive never even been off the east coast before and i'm 25. Barely been out of SC or Where i am now actually ive been no where in my current State. Going to a theme park friday night though http://www.carowinds.com/haunt2012. And i have 4 felonies on my record that could have been off my record if i hadn't got in trouble for 8 years. that was in 2006 or 07. But i caught a few gun charges in between(non violent, but i am a felon) that fucked that up. then i've been smoking for 10 years never been caught with weed and move up here and get arrested 5 months after moving here for having a pipe/papers and 16 grams. And i want to get to see more things, plus if i get popped some how. so does she. And she honestly has never been in my grow room(although when i first started she was my partner and my ddsb cut was actually hers). Thats awesome you think of riu ppl. says a ot about your character, ive discussed things you've mentioned with her (iui come to mind). And i do not own one button down/ or collared shirt. I have seriously considered it though maybe for the winter. I'd have to order it and surprise when we are going out. But then she might cry, seriously.On another note. The main reason i moved 1 1/2 hours up i-77 was to get away from my old lifestyle and friends. I just feel i out grew it, i'm only in contact with 3 people from back home really and its only been like 18months. So we moved up here where here family is from ( imet her back home while she was in college) and her family is so fucking irritating it's tearing her apart i have never seen a family that functions like her, so now she tells me she will go where ever i take her, seriously( she obviously trust me, lol) thats a big reason too. She's never been anywhere, literally. I haven't left the east coast but i have been up and down it a hundred time.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> we just need to get more people to try chitowns sour kush bubba pheno, then they'll see why we've been so strong about keeping the name separate, when you try the bubba pheno, you realize this is beyond 95% of the weed out there, possibly more.


I have no doubt that chitowns sour kush is one of the best smokes the world has ever known. Especially the famed bubba pheno.

Why does calling another weed sour kush take away from that? That's what I don't get. Call it Chair Fucker if you don't want anyone else calling their weed by the same name. But to try to take two of the most common terms in crossing weeds and take them as your own is just odd in my book.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 10, 2012)

Yea because people will always put sour with kush if they cross em. those two words are like the "and" and "the" in weed names. maybe when he bubba pheno is isolated you can name it more off of charicteristics, because it is some potent meds.


----------



## poplars (Oct 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I have no doubt that chitowns sour kush is one of the best smokes the world has ever known. Especially the famed bubba pheno.
> 
> Why does calling another weed sour kush take away from that? That's what I don't get. Call it Chair Fucker if you don't want anyone else calling their weed by the same name. But to try to take two of the most common terms in crossing weeds and take them as your own is just odd in my book.


it essentially loses it's unique chime, people only know about it if they've smoked it. otherwise it's just 'another' sour kush that people CLAIM is better than everyone elses. 

pretty much the name is probably the shittiest thing about sour kush haha. other than the yeild. 

but idk, I don't have a problem necessarily with other strains being named sour kush, I have a problem with not being able to refer to this sour kush clearly without putting 'chitown' in front of the name, seems pretty ridiculous to me. so I guess I gotta just deal with it and get it a little more well known or possibly come up with a better name. but I don't see that happening so oh well.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

You thinking of staying in the east? Jersey or something? I wish shit was cheaper out here in cali, you could move here... but damn is it expensive. I'm just curious, you don't to put it all out there. My wife's family is pretty nuts as well. That's another reason we don't move back to pa, cuz her family. Mine's cool, lol.

Do you have to start a timer over to get the felonies off the record? Or are they permanent now? My friend who's getting out... last visit I found out why he's been in so long. He didn't stop dealing when he went in. Easy way to turn 4 years into 11.

25? Fuck man, you got your head together. Took me another 3 or 4 years to screw mine on tight. Just now I feel like I'm just starting to figure shit out (i'm 33). Your girl sounds like a winner, it's good you treat her good.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea jig, I'm moving Ive never even been off the east coast before and i'm 25. Barely been out of SC or Where i am now actually ive been no where in my current State. Going to a theme park friday night though http://www.carowinds.com/haunt2012. And i have 4 felonies on my record that could have been off my record if i hadn't got in trouble for 8 years. that was in 2006 or 07. But i caught a few gun charges in between(non violent, but i am a felon) that fucked that up. then i've been smoking for 10 years never been caught with weed and move up here and get arrested 5 months after moving here for having a pipe/papers and 16 grams. And i want to get to see more things, plus if i get popped some how. so does she. And she honestly has never been in my grow room(although when i first started she was my partner and my ddsb cut was actually hers). Thats awesome you think of riu ppl. says a ot about your character, ive discussed things you've mentioned with her (iui come to mind). And i do not own one button down/ or collared shirt. I have seriously considered it though maybe for the winter. I'd have to order it and surprise when we are going out. But then she might cry, seriously.On another note. The main reason i moved 1 1/2 hours up i-77 was to get away from my old lifestyle and friends. I just feel i out grew it, i'm only in contact with 3 people from back home really and its only been like 18months. So we moved up here where here family is from ( imet her back home while she was in college) and her family is so fucking irritating it's tearing her apart i have never seen a family that functions like her, so now she tells me she will go where ever i take her, seriously( she obviously trust me, lol) thats a big reason too. She's never been anywhere, literally. I haven't left the east coast but i have been up and down it a hundred time.


----------



## poplars (Oct 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea because people will always put sour with kush if they cross em. those two words are like the "and" and "the" in weed names. maybe when he bubba pheno is isolated you can name it more off of charicteristics, because it is some potent meds.



no offense meant whatsoever but didn't chitown roll in here and say you didn't get the bubba pheno this time around??? I'm just wondering. I'm gonna hook you up this week to make sure you try the bubba pheno but as far as I know you've probably only tried hybrid phenos of bubba, which are very potent still, but the true lack of tolerance gain with the true bubba pheno, that true calming stone that rolls in and just takes over relaxation, ahh. yeah I'll get those sent out to you today so you can try it for CERTAIN. I thought those buds you had looked a lil dieselly to me but chitown knows the strain better than I.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> it essentially loses it's unique chime, people only know about it if they've smoked it. otherwise it's just 'another' sour kush that people CLAIM is better than everyone elses.
> 
> pretty much the name is probably the shittiest thing about sour kush haha. other than the yeild.
> 
> but idk, I don't have a problem necessarily with other strains being named sour kush, I have a problem with not being able to refer to this sour kush clearly without putting 'chitown' in front of the name, seems pretty ridiculous to me. so I guess I gotta just deal with it and get it a little more well known or possibly come up with a better name. but I don't see that happening so oh well.


I hear that. I don't have an answer either but something should be figured out. Because I like clarity as well. If I'm growing something I would like to know what it is I'm growing. And if someone is giving me something to smoke, I like to know what that is too, so if I like it I can find it.

One day... it is my goal to smoke some of chitowns finest.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd be moving west somewhere, maybe midwest. I like what i see out of washington and oregon, but the further west the more expensive. definitely a legal state though. I'm from the country and don't mind nature. that plays a big part. i hate city life(and i'm from jersey, Atlantic city). I could move at any time, but i'm unsure if i should finish school which i wouldnt start until January. Or move and then go to school.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> no offense meant whatsoever but didn't chitown roll in here and say you didn't get the bubba pheno this time around??? I'm just wondering. I'm gonna hook you up this week to make sure you try the bubba pheno but as far as I know you've probably only tried hybrid phenos of bubba, which are very potent still, but the true lack of tolerance gain with the true bubba pheno, that true calming stone that rolls in and just takes over relaxation, ahh. yeah I'll get those sent out to you today so you can try it for CERTAIN. I thought those buds you had looked a lil dieselly to me but chitown knows the strain better than I.


Nah he said it was the D pheno. I was speaking on the D pheno.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

From now on my seed version, which came from selfed seeds from the first Headband I saw to ever hit Europe - courtesy of DNA Genetics - is now going to be called Heidband, which should be pronounced in a Scottish accent. 

Any cunt messes, and ah'll fukkin stick the fukkin heid in ye, right! lol. (I am reading Skagboys at the moment). Makes me feel at home again.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

I say move then school. If you do school now you are either locked in till done, or you have to mess with transferring, and that's a headache.

Just looked and they are voting next month to have Med laws in Arkansas. You could be one of the first legal growers there. I knew a few guys on RIU that were up in Montana. Best of luck to you bro. Keep us updated.

EDIT: Cursing in scottish sounds so much more effective/ vulgar than english.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

I reckon some of our English comrades would have something to say, most dialects in the UK have a nice snuggly fitting range of vulgarities. Its the English languages way.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's a plain ole Headband lol. Don't know anything more about it other than it's a fem unless T can recollect anything about that bean


----------



## poplars (Oct 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nah he said it was the D pheno. I was speaking on the D pheno.



the D pheno is really fuckin nice stuff, but when you have like 5 mason jars full of bubba pheno the diesel pheno loses it's ring haha... either way bro I'm not just talkin shit I"m gonna make sure this happens. getting it ready today.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I say move then school. If you do school now you are either locked in till done, or you have to mess with transferring, and that's a headache.
> 
> Just looked and they are voting next month to have Med laws in Arkansas. You could be one of the first legal growers there. I knew a few guys on RIU that were up in Montana. Best of luck to you bro. Keep us updated.
> 
> EDIT: Cursing in scottish sounds so much more effective/ vulgar than english.


definitily taking this down in my pro's n cons( i write everything down)



poplars said:


> the D pheno is really fuckin nice stuff, but when you have like 5 mason jars full of bubba pheno the diesel pheno loses it's ring haha... either way bro I'm not just talkin shit I"m gonna make sure this happens. getting it ready today.


once again thanks man. 

And D is this close to the scottish accent, i dont know where he is from but his accent is awesome.
[video=youtube;i-JF07u3pjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-JF07u3pjc[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

Nah, mine is a cross between:

this:
[youtube]Naf_WiEb9Qs[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

And this, lmfao....
[youtube]UGA1XlLvwuQ[/youtube]


----------



## I85BLAX (Oct 10, 2012)

trynagrosumshyt said:


> nah he said it was the d pheno. I was speaking on the d pheno.


you gotta full inbox!


----------



## poplars (Oct 10, 2012)

the present is on its way


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 10, 2012)

that is miles beyond nice doc


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> that is miles beyond nice doc


Kinda looks like a violator kush pheno i had.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## jigfresh (Oct 11, 2012)

Damn man.... nice plants. They all look so happy. Which one is this, if you know? And how's the eye bro? 100%?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 11, 2012)

nice shots an one seeded hugh


----------



## poplars (Oct 11, 2012)

nice pics. I see some dank SK's in there too. 

those seeds should be hittin your area by tuesday bro.


and I'm probably gonna harvest a couple plants today, the ambers are much better than last year (much more) and we've had NO rain on these buds, for the first time in 4 years :O. rain is coming friday night, and its not gonna be nearly as warm on friday as it's gonna be today so I think it's best to harvest if possibile when you still have a nice 80 degree day of full sun, harvesting in the heat of the day.

very stoked. will take pics.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2012)

Beautiful Tryna!!
I do see a seed as well in the bottom pic.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2012)

There are MANY seeds they are accidental. They are Sour Kush, Dog, 60's Kush, and a NeighborHood Kush. the Dad was a nice 60's kush i was harvesting. Corleone Kush(Bubba Kush x SFV OG f4) x Lush( OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D). Somewhere in the accidental beans i a killer cross i'm sure.

And Jig, My eye is i would say 85% because everytime i think its fine i rub it in my sleep amdf end up having pain for that day. The strain in my pic is the Larger, More yielding, Less stinky dog.


----------



## poplars (Oct 11, 2012)

corleone kush x lush sounds good to me I'd be interested


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> corleone kush x lush sounds good to me I'd be interested


It's this one pops.. this is an f1! the accidents will be f2's(but i have to make more off a different mom). May call it ' An Accidental Kush '. If the f2's are better than the f1's. Once i'm good. I got ideas for what i think is a c-99 male. very pineapple. almost syrupy.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice pics T indeed.

I went down to see my mate at his coffeeshop the other day, he was selling OG Skywalker, but was calling it Seedwalker as it was riddled with seeds, lol.

Just a few mixes in there then....*Corleone Kush(Bubba Kush x SFV OG f4) x Lush( OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D)*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Nice pics T indeed.
> 
> I went down to see my mate at his coffeeshop the other day, he was selling OG Skywalker, but was calling it Seedwalker as it was riddled with seeds, lol.
> 
> Just a few mixes in there then....*Corleone Kush(Bubba Kush x SFV OG f4) x Lush( OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D)*


*Corleone Kush(Bubba Kush x SFV OG f4) x Lush( OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D) - i forgot to add. Poppa was an f3 mom was an f1. 

Thx D, that funny about the name, id grab some of those had i been you. Skywalker gets those good reviews from a lot of people. 
*


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 12, 2012)

you are showing great skillz mr T 
erryting you touch comes up correct 
you go guy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you are showing great skillz mr T
> erryting you touch comes up correct
> you go guy


Thanks Rich. My homies from back home came up to see my girls. They have exactly what i have, but say there buds are no where near as stick or smelly as mine. And they are using Fox Farm, but i dont think he is feeding right. I finally got this Nitrogen situation fixed so now i'm focusing on yield. My tent is at full capacity right now.


----------



## poplars (Oct 12, 2012)

well I'm considering renaming the desert valley kush to something else, it's not as stoney as I thought it would be. its a great daytime weed definitely indica dominant but not like dick in the dirt indica. 

but, the pheno I grew in the garden smells exactly like black licorice when trimmed  fuckin intense. so I'm thinking if I can breed that pheno out a bit with that flavor I might have an interesting strain there lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 12, 2012)

NHK in the hood...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 12, 2012)

Damn. Someone pissed off the wrong chick.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2012)

hmmmmm... looking dank///


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2012)

we are gonna get you that bubba pheno next tho


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 12, 2012)

Grape Kush f2


----------



## Theowl (Oct 12, 2012)

irie.4.life. said:


> I was an employee of Clone Queen Genetics Collective and they have been perpetrating an enormous scam on Southern California patients. Please read and share!
> 
> http://thetruthaboutclonequeen.blogspot.com/


i told you, go away.


----------



## poplars (Oct 12, 2012)

theexpress said:


> we are gonna get you that bubba pheno next tho



he should be getting 10 seeds by monday .


----------



## poplars (Oct 12, 2012)

harvested everything but the 2 cheesequakes. my house reeeeks.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Damn. Someone pissed off the wrong chick.


Lol, huh ? 



theexpress said:


> we are gonna get you that bubba pheno next tho


Yurp! should be en route. 


billcollector99 said:


> Grape Kush f2
> 
> View attachment 2371086


Wssup bill, she's looking good and a lil more indica than the ones i grew. How many did you pop.


poplars said:


> harvested everything but the 2 cheesequakes. my house reeeeks.


 I bet it does, got a designated spot 4 em?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey HC a a few of my bc lush bx1's look a bit similar to your f1's. Here are the pheno's i have now. 

#5











#2











#4











#3












Some pics of the f1 lady i have. 





















Some randoms. With the rare tent shot.


----------



## poplars (Oct 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, huh ?
> 
> 
> Yurp! should be en route.
> ...



yep set up the drying room I use every year, a temperature controlled very insulated room that stays about 65-73F with one fan on moving the air. metal wires drilled into the wall studs so they are solid, 2 of them are reinforced to carry heavy plants. all the heavy plants were harvested with moderate ease and total success. 

now the 2 cheesequakes gotta go on. we didn't get any rain last night, but it was pretty humid (71%) so I stand by my harvesting these plants as they have never been rained on or experienced very humid days in bud form. they all had atleast 10% amber trichomes going on. some more some less, so I'm happy with it. the cheesequakes probably have a week to two weeks to go, hopefully they can make it!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 13, 2012)

Was wondering if you wouldnt mind suggesting a kush strain for the following set-up/ 3'x11"x7' tent with 600hps, preferably one that can tolerate temp dips during winter time and can possibly be ready within a 8-9 week flowering cycle? Please and thankyou.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 13, 2012)

Sure but it depends on where you are ordering from.Do you have anything in mind already? Most Kush's will finish by week 9 and do well in a small space with some Lst.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah they do especially #5. I have one of those out in the sink (mine's #5 too lol) but she's a little too gangly for me, I have a few of her cuttings in the chamber with the other phenos though and a few more in veg. That leaves my numbers 3 and 4. Their buds stay tighter to the stalk. Number 3 finishes in 7 weeks or so and 4 goes eight weeks.

I do have a single cheese dom in flower right now, it's my #1 and I'll prolly reveg her. Not sure why I didn't end up with any clones of that one lol!

Beautiful day in the Green Mtns....hard frost last night and bright sun today it's what we call indian summer. Foliage is a bit past peak up here but wicked great colors this year


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 13, 2012)

Was referring to a post that has been deleted. Girl was outting her ex as a clone pirate lol. or something

Fuck those plants look nice T.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 13, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Was wondering if you wouldnt mind suggesting a kush strain for the following set-up/ 3'x11"x7' tent with 600hps, preferably one that can tolerate temp dips during winter time and can possibly be ready within a 8-9 week flowering cycle? Please and thankyou.


Did you mean that your tent was 3'11" square : ?)


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 13, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Did you mean that your tent was 3'11" square : ?)


yes, i apologize for that mistake.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 13, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> yes, i apologize for that mistake.


Check out Breeders Boutique


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 13, 2012)

you showin up nice mrT


----------



## poplars (Oct 13, 2012)

been dabbin this 73µ bubble I made yesterday, shit is pretty fire. dvk hash. probably a 65% indica high.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2012)

BOut to smoke some bud that's been hang drying for a year, its bc x lush. found it and i'm outta bud. wish me luck.


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Just bought a new 600w hps so ill be a lil more active in here now 

But for now here's my outdoor Larry og almost ready ..might have to chop a couple days early as I saw the first sign of bud rot from the on and off again showers and high humidity we've been having 

This pic is about 4 days old now


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> BOut to smoke some bud that's been hang drying for a year, its bc x lush. found it and i'm outta bud. wish me luck.


Haha good luck! I'm in the same boat, start chopping the Double Grape Apollos tomorrow so not too much longer


----------



## poplars (Oct 14, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Just bought a new 600w hps so ill be a lil more active in here now
> 
> But for now here's my outdoor Larry og almost ready ..might have to chop a couple days early as I saw the first sign of bud rot from the on and off again showers and high humidity we've been having
> 
> This pic is about 4 days old now


very nice, looks a lot like tahoe og in some ways. especilaly with that silvery bud look


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha good luck! I'm in the same boat, start chopping the Double Grape Apollos tomorrow so not too much longer


I got about 10-15 days out until my next harvest. I need to get some alcohol and make some iso. and i'm high off the year old stuff. still smelled the same and luckily i have more.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Just bought a new 600w hps so ill be a lil more active in here now
> 
> But for now here's my outdoor Larry og almost ready ..might have to chop a couple days early as I saw the first sign of bud rot from the on and off again showers and high humidity we've been having
> 
> This pic is about 4 days old now


Thats whats up man, what were you growing with before?


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 14, 2012)

poplars said:


> very nice, looks a lot like tahoe og in some ways. especilaly with that silvery bud look


Thanks man if I'm not mistaken I think it has tahoe in it somehow.




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thats whats up man, what were you growing with before?


Cfls (525w worth) I mean they work but the yield just wasn't there and I just wanted to move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2012)

Damn i bet that was alot of wire's. Congrats on upping your wattage, you'll see an instant difference.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 15, 2012)

Left off a pic yesterday. Everything is good in the garden at the moment. Reallyyyyyyyy! need a harvest.


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Left off a pic yesterday. Everything is good in the garden at the moment. Reallyyyyyyyy! need a harvest.



definitely man.

in harvest over here and man the house reeks so hard its like someone cut up a buncha bud haha it smells so fuckin good.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thats whats up man, what were you growing with before?


The sun is number one, but indoors HID is the way to be!!

Congrats on the upgrade!!


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Left off a FART yesterday. Everything is good [QUOTE/]
> 
> Really, lol.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol, indeed. You don't wanna be around this guy, if he's gassy!.. that would be a dog fart up there.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2012)

Poor Dogs, always get blamed for funky smells, lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 17, 2012)

Got some new Kush's added to the stable, Tahoe OG, Herojuana, and Bullrider ( not really a kush, but it is afghani.)


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Got some new Kush's added to the stable, Tahoe OG, Herojuana, and Bullrider ( not really a kush, but it is afghani.)


I have Tahoe in flower and Heri seeds on the way.
What can I expect from the Tahoe OG??


----------



## poplars (Oct 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have Tahoe in flower and Heri seeds on the way.
> What can I expect from the Tahoe OG??


lovin the looks of tahoe og, have a big plant hanging now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 18, 2012)

60's Kush day 42
















DOG day 48











My three c99's that i am unsure of the sex. But they are starting to show.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just based on the structure I see one female and 2 males, but that is just based on the symmetry of the left one and middle ones.
I am just guessing though. What are you hoping for?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 18, 2012)

I was hoping for two fems and a male. But i see what you see. i think i see two males, but the female is super fruity pineapple. the males are as well with some nice skunk smells in there. the males are worthy. Maybe use it on sour og.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I was hoping for two fems and a male. But i see what you see. i think i see two males, but the female is super fruity pineapple. the males are as well with some nice skunk smells in there. the males are worthy. Maybe use it on sour og.


I might be wrong, but someone told me that b4 about my plants and was right on.

Sounds good to me.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

2nd close up pic looks like it could be a manish part starting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2012)

may lady luck and the ganja goddess give you what you want T. looks like 2 girls n one stud to me..... doesn't get much better.

60's and your dog look spot on man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> may lady luck and the ganja goddess give you what you want T. looks like 2 girls n one stud to me..... doesn't get much better.
> 
> 60's and your dog look spot on man


Thx D and Don. I really wish you guys could smell this shit. F6's are dedf in order. I'm sure they are stable at f5 i was thinking of taking it to my f4 lush. I gotta pop beabns and take clonesbeen putting it off for days, im sure i'll regret it in a few weeks.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm gonna pop 3 SK , 3 Skunky Monkey, 7 Lush f4. gonna throw out my ck lush pollen. No need for it. probably clone some things too.


----------



## poplars (Oct 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm gonna pop 3 SK , 3 Skunky Monkey, 7 Lush f4. gonna throw out my ck lush pollen. No need for it. probably clone some things too.



just 3!?? odds man, odds.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 19, 2012)

I got other things i'm doing before i move. eventually the bubba will pop up. and space is an issue.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx D and Don. I really wish you guys could smell this shit. F6's are dedf in order. I'm sure they are stable at f5 i was thinking of taking it to my f4 lush. I gotta pop beabns and take clonesbeen putting it off for days, im sure i'll regret it in a few weeks.


i know the feeling, i should have moved a load of plants into the flower room today or this last week if truth be known lol.but i've just not been bothered. am surte i will too regret this in about 5-6 weeks....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know the feeling, i should have moved a load of plants into the flower room today or this last week if truth be known lol.but i've just not been bothered. am surte i will too regret this in about 5-6 weeks....


Lol, i took some clones and dropped those beans. i had to save room because i wanna run some of my bastard seeds, especially the dog cross. but they have to dry, but i know i'm behind, but im not sure how far. but luckily my clones are like 8".


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2012)

i'm going to bit the bullet this afternoon and see what i can squeeze in/ stand on top of things.....

should be some gold in anything the Dog has mucked all over lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm gonna pop 3 SK , 3 Skunky Monkey, 7 Lush f4. gonna throw out my ck lush pollen. No need for it. probably clone some things too.


Skunky Monkey's go 9-10 weeks, and can grow football sized colas  

the c99 you got are actually f4, not f5


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I got other things i'm doing before i move. eventually the bubba will pop up. and space is an issue.


cant wait to see you in cali bro


----------



## poplars (Oct 20, 2012)

guess I'll have to wait even longer to find out what tryna thinks of bubba sk lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 20, 2012)

Tahoe OG under a 600. The plan was to get another 600 to add. I never found a 600 ballast for the price I wanted on CL. I might put a 1K in there instead, or keep the 600 and add a 400 with it.

Got a 707 clone image in there as well somehow lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking good bassman. taho has been getting quite the reviews lately.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 21, 2012)

Randoms...
Took em because i couldn't stand to watch the rest of the game.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2012)

Frosty stuff Tryna!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 21, 2012)

Very Nice!

I'm watching the Nascar boys play demolition derby right now lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> I'm watching the Nascar boys play demolition derby right now lol


I was flipping channels and saw a crash like 20 min ago lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 21, 2012)

Living where i live, i get way too much nascar. And i accidentally watch it every now and then. Just not if football is on. I'm about 10 minutes from the Headquarters,Hall of Fame and Museum for nascar. As well as in between a few tracks. I never understood it. I understand drag racing, but when your in a car and your driving 500 laps a mile long, its not quite the same as a marathon as they are trying to go as fast for a long period of time. I don't know. rambling because im high.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Living where i live, i get way too much nascar. And i accidentally watch it every now and then. Just not if football is on. I'm about 10 minutes from the Headquarters,Hall of Fame and Museum for nascar. As well as in between a few tracks. I never understood it. I understand drag racing, but when your in a car and your driving 500 laps a mile long, its not quite the same as a marathon as they are trying to go as fast for a long period of time. I don't know. rambling because im high.


Haha...accidentally watch it.

Im high too, and cant decide what to do. I can eat, watch Raiders, take dog for a walk....?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 21, 2012)

Haha, i'd walk the dog


----------



## poplars (Oct 21, 2012)

been trimmin the tall stick pheno of lush all day, shit is very resinous on teh scizzors, looks like I"m gettin a good bit here  tastes very smooth and earthy in the doob, I got my dry cure method down you can pull a nug right off the dry room plant and it tastes like it's been curing for a couple weeks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 21, 2012)

Man i hope you wear gloves man, resin is so hard to wash off my hands. I really can't wait to see your hash run.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 21, 2012)

And pops i know i get @ you every year about drying and then trimming. I recommend everybody try it with at least a branch, there is a difference.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2012)

Yo T. Olive oil, or vegetable oil will clean your hands right up with the resin. Just a few drops. Then use soap to get the oil off. It's nice cause it doesn't dry your skin out. My buddy will soak a bit of a rag with veg oil and use that whenever to clean off fast. Try it sometime.

Or just wear gloves lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Yo T. Olive oil, or vegetable oil will clean your hands right up with the resin. Just a few drops. Then use soap to get the oil off. It's nice cause it doesn't dry your skin out. My buddy will soak a bit of a rag with veg oil and use that whenever to clean off fast. Try it sometime.
> 
> Or just wear gloves lol


I wear gloves. Later I crumble the hash off the gloves into a lil bag for later.


----------



## poplars (Oct 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And pops i know i get @ you every year about drying and then trimming. I recommend everybody try it with at least a branch, there is a difference.


get at me??? I'm a big porponant of drying then trimming lol. that's how I'm doing it with the whole crop and have been doing that way for years.

also I don't use gloves while I trim, I make handles on the stems for me to hold on to to avoid getting resin on my fingers 

already trimmed 2.5 oz


----------



## poplars (Oct 21, 2012)

Lush plant 2 , stick pheno:


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Yo T. Olive oil, or vegetable oil will clean your hands right up with the resin. Just a few drops. Then use soap to get the oil off. It's nice cause it doesn't dry your skin out. My buddy will soak a bit of a rag with veg oil and use that whenever to clean off fast. Try it sometime.
> 
> Or just wear gloves lol





bassman999 said:


> I wear gloves. Later I crumble the hash off the gloves into a lil bag for later.


For some reason i just can't get into wearing gloves, idk why. But i will definitely try the oil, i have tried alcohol. but would rather not.


poplars said:


> Lush plant 2 , stick pheno:


Some quality looking bud there pops!! You have a hell of a camera.


----------



## poplars (Oct 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> For some reason i just can't get into wearing gloves, idk why. But i will definitely try the oil, i have tried alcohol. but would rather not.
> 
> Some quality looking bud there pops!! You have a hell of a camera.



its a pretty old camera actually, cannon powershot a590IS same one I've had all these years. but thanks though  gonna be awesome to see all the assortments of bud !


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 21, 2012)

It sure as hell will be nice, How many strains were going in your garden this year?


----------



## poplars (Oct 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It sure as hell will be nice, How many strains were going in your garden this year?


desert valley kush, lush, cheesequake, tahoe og, pre98 bubba kush x tahoe, sour kush (3 bubba phenos, 1 diesel (as far as I can tell)), 1 freak sk that looks like an accidental sativa cross.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Pops that is some quality bud there. Trichome coverage throughout.


----------



## poplars (Oct 21, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Pops that is some quality bud there. Trichome coverage throughout.


thanks man this nice climate with the right hands and right strains magical things happen


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> also I don't use gloves while I trim, I make handles on the stems for me to hold on to to avoid getting resin on my fingers


This is what I do. I can trim an oz and barely have sticky fingers.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> For some reason i just can't get into wearing gloves, idk why. But i will definitely try the oil, i have tried alcohol. but would rather not.


I feel the same about wearing gloves. To me it's like choosing to wear a condom. Like Really? I want to 'touch it'. And yeah the alcohol messes up my skin like crazy. Start getting cracks and stuff and then the resin stings, just a mess all around.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

Some NHK BX1 Pheno pics. 

Vegging pheno's i will flower them soon
#3





#4






Pheno's in flower, 
#5





#2





#1 (MAY BE #5, WELL NO THEY SMELL TOTALLY DIFFERENT)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice long branches on this girl, did you top at all to get it like that?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

The chopped up n burnt leaves are from fimming and trying to keep my bulbs up as these ladies are so vigourous. two pheno's i have in flower #1 and #5. Grew twice its size from day 1 12/12 until flower started. #1 was a 7" clone and was 21" at start of flower and number 5 was 12" from seed and is 25" today which is day 1.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice long branches on this girl, did you top at all to get it like that?


she looks so spaghetti like. I topped her to ONLY 4 nodes.. she is so branch, as much i love legs she gotta go. The two i haven't thrown in are less branchy and wayy tighter nodes.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2012)

This is my number #4 pheno at 3 weeks in today. They have some pretty strong stalks and branches (just took the pic a few seconds ago lol)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

Similar in branchiness, but one thing i see in the bx1's are single leaf or 3 leaves when they flower. i think it is weird, but hopefully it is coming from being sexed by force and forced back into veg? clones will tell the story.. #1 was also off a mom that hermied but i kept 1 clone, no hermie yet.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2012)

If you sexed them and then put em back into veg they will throw out single blades (spinach leaves is what I call them) for 2 or 3 weeks until they get their act together again.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2012)

But if your talking about them just throwing out single blades during flower, it could be from stress ie heavy feed, light leak. I might have one that does that though, I'll go look


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2012)

My keeper phenos so far are 4, 5 and 6

This this is the last #2. She didn't make the cut...very close to 3 and 4 but not quite as good. I do see some single blades on top too







This is #1 the blue cheese pheno I just found. I'll have to reveg this one if I want to keep her around she's a good yeilder and a stinker. Notice the single blades on her? I'm not sure what it means, those are the only two phenos that did that






Oh how did that get in here


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> If you sexed them and then put em back into veg they will throw out single blades (spinach leaves is what I call them) for 2 or 3 weeks until they get their act together again.


I think it was about a month out of sexing, but it seems to be only the stretchy ones. The tight noded straight growers don't do it. Or aren't yet. It doesnt seem to be affecting anything so im not alarmed, just curious.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

HC i was attributing that to the stretchy more Bc x Lush (bc Pheno) .. these are bx'd to the lush but in my 6 beans got 5 fems 3 are bc and 2 are definitely lush, one with bc influence, in the color. I'm going back now looking at Blue cheese pics i grew and the bc x lush f1s i did. Lush def doesnt give me "middle fingers"


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

old ish!!!!!!!!!!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lush Phenos
> 
> These are the two females i will be pollinating for my f4's. the first female being the starter. the second females progeny may never be grown.
> 
> ...





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/102_0566.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

She is bx'd to this generation.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> As usual the pretty girls friend is ugly. But i like them both, they have few similarities except smell. i like the skinny pheno better. but i will have to smoke them to see who;s f3's i'll use. i took a few shots comparing them yesterday so heres a look. i like the skinny pheno more because it has rock hard frosty nuggs, while the other pheno bus are not as frosty as it's sister but still frosty nonetheless.
> 
> Skinny pheno full body
> 
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

a few more.... i cant wait to go get my f1 male. i also realized i know 1 more person with f1 beans


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> The chopped up n burnt leaves are from fimming and trying to keep my bulbs up as these ladies are so vigourous. two pheno's i have in flower #1 and #5. Grew twice its size from day 1 12/12 until flower started. #1 was a 7" clone and was 21" at start of flower and number 5 was 12" from seed and is 25" today which is day 1.


Do you count flowering days from 12/12 or 1st day spotting a pre-flower?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> a few more.... i cant wait to go get my f1 male. i also realized i know 1 more person with f1 beans


Nice pic explosion!!
I love this ones fat calyxes.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Do you count flowering days from 12/12 or 1st day spotting a pre-flower?


Well if she is sexed already and showing, i cout it from the first day i see clusters. If it is from seed i count from, wait... same as before, but i take not of when preflowers show. I keep a written Journal and keep my dates in their. How do you count yours? i always ask this Lol, to try n harvest early. "well if i count when she showed, she's nine" Lol, im that guy.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2012)

Me too. Hahaha... like, well I started 12/12 on a wednesday, but wednesday is pretty close to Monday, so let's just say we started monday. Oh... and I'll check 3 leaves for trichs. If 2 are cloudy as anything, but one has some amber. Then I'm going with the Amber one lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Me too. Hahaha... like, well I started 12/12 on a wednesday, but wednesday is pretty close to Monday, so let's just say we started monday. Oh... and I'll check 3 leaves for trichs. If 2 are cloudy as anything, but one has some amber. Then I'm going with the Amber one lol.


Lol, exactly like that... i just rep'd you in your thread.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well if she is sexed already and showing, i cout it from the first day i see clusters. If it is from seed i count from, wait... same as before, but i take not of when preflowers show. I keep a written Journal and keep my dates in their. How do you count yours? i always ask this Lol, to try n harvest early. "well if i count when she showed, she's nine" Lol, im that guy.


I never knew the right way..if there is one. I always just went from 12/12 and wrote that down. This strain of Tahoe took white a while to start flowering though and 3 weeks looks like 2 weeks flower production of other strains. I might be just expecting too much from her, as I never grew her b4 and she might just be a slow girl, or a poorer yielding strain.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2012)

I am also disappointed with her node spacing, and few branches. I bought the clones as tall teens and prolly they were under weak lights. Anyway there arent many branches, and I chopped all the extraoff shoots from the branches, and now think I shoulda left em.
Oh well I shall see in 5-9 weeks.
I dont know even how long she needs to flower honestly.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

I usually dont chop lower branches any more, unless im cloning before i throw them in. I hate waste.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2012)

No no no lol day 1 of flower is the first day after their first 12 hr dark period. But that's me


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> No no no lol day 1 of flower is the first day after their first 12 hr dark period. But that's me


I may be adopting this!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2012)

That is actually what I wrote down. I put em under 12/12 the 28th Sept, and called the 29th day 1

Ok thats 27th and 28th I guess after reading my notes.

so today would be day 24 of flower.
Ill put up some pics, so I can get feedback on how slow they are.

Ok here they are


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok, so if i counted from day 1 of 12/12 this will be done in two days. If i count after i saw my first cluster of pistils it will be done in 8 or so. What you think? 8weeks will be10- 25-12 from day 1 12/12.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey bass, for a OG type she's looking right on to me.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey bass, for a OG type she's looking right on to me.


How long would you expect her to need to flower? I have heard 10-11 wks...thats too long, and I didnt realize it when I get them. I need buds yesterday lol. 
I needed something in flower asap after losing my good plants during the move. I didnt research enough.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> How long would you expect her to need to flower? I have heard 10-11 wks...thats too long, and I didnt realize it when I get them. I need buds yesterday lol.
> I needed something in flower asap after losing my good plants during the move. I didnt research enough.


Tahoe is highly regarded, i havn't growin it. Though i have grown a lot of OG's i would say myself 11 is too long. i like em around 9.5, i'd just keep an eye on her chope her by looks.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ok, so if i counted from day 1 of 12/12 this will be done in two days. If i count after i saw my first cluster of pistils it will be done in 8 or so. What you think? 8weeks will be10- 25-12 from day 1 12/12.



She looks good.
With my opinion (that isnt worth much) I would say a week or so more.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> She looks good.
> With my opinion (that isnt worth much) I would say a week or so more.


Everyones opinion matters, or is at least taken into consideration. but yea i'm giving her a week or close. she's small and a bumper crop to help me get through.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's what I do. When the light comes on after the first 12 hour dark period, that is day 1. I usually start thinking about them ready to be pulled at 7 weeks. When they look about ready (like that plant you posted), I start chopping. Usually about an ounce a day. This takes between 1-2 weeks of cutting a few branches a day. This way I'm actually harvesting from 7.5-9.5 weeks (maybe 8-10). Get a nice spread of effects. I'm not organized enough to bottle them up separate, like early here and late there. Just put it all together.

That plant you posted. I would chop that in about 5 days.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2012)

I saw a grow by lordjin, and he flowered his Tahoe 50 days in a hydro setup.
I have never done hydro, but I hear its faster, at least in veg. So maybe that doesnt exactly mean 7 weeks in soil though.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Here's what I do. When the light comes on after the first 12 hour dark period, that is day 1. I usually start thinking about them ready to be pulled at 7 weeks. When they look about ready (like that plant you posted), I start chopping. Usually about an ounce a day. This takes between 1-2 weeks of cutting a few branches a day. This way I'm actually harvesting from 7.5-9.5 weeks (maybe 8-10). Get a nice spread of effects. I'm not organized enough to bottle them up separate, like early here and late there. Just put it all together.
> 
> That plant you posted. I would chop that in about 5 days.


Like a box of chocolates huh Jig?
You never know what nug yer gonna get.


----------



## poplars (Oct 22, 2012)

so far I"m finding lush to have a good daytime buzz not so stoney that it knocks you out but it does slow you down a bit. I'll wait till I try the ohter pheno AND make hash out of this strain before I give a final review. 

but so far, super smooth smoke, very clean taste, nice and enjoyable to smoke. takes a bit more bud than desert valley kush to feel a buzz, but that might be because the characteristics of the buzz are different. either way its not so strong tat I feel like I'm fucking my day by smoking it, but not so light that I feel like its a waste. more details to come!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I saw a grow by lordjin, and he flowered his Tahoe 50 days in a hydro setup.
> I have never done hydro, but I hear its faster, at least in veg. So maybe that doesnt exactly mean 7 weeks in soil though.


I would look forward to 8.5 , and expect it done at 9.5.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2012)

I cut some dog at 49 days from the 12/12 flip. I think I used bushmaster though, which takes a little time off the process. But still, was nice and strong at 7 weeks.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> so far I"m finding lush to have a good daytime buzz not so stoney that it knocks you out but it does slow you down a bit. I'll wait till I try the ohter pheno AND make hash out of this strain before I give a final review.
> 
> but so far, super smooth smoke, very clean taste, nice and enjoyable to smoke. takes a bit more bud than desert valley kush to feel a buzz, but that might be because the characteristics of the buzz are different. either way its not so strong tat I feel like I'm fucking my day by smoking it, but not so light that I feel like its a waste. more details to come!


Thanks, It isn't supposed to be that deep of an indica. There is still 1 sativa pheno in the f4 that come through last time i ran 'em. I smoke from around 7-8:30 am until i go to sleep for the night. So maybe thats why i like the effects to where i won't pass out all throughout the day(can't afford that) Like i'm smoking dog now, should be napping soon. I wasn't going for the ultra stoniest weed ever. I found something i really liked and kept playing with it and at f4 i am still happy. i think after these f5's i may not grow them much, these NHK's are a little bot more fun as of now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I cut some dog at 49 days from the 12/12 flip. I think I used bushmaster though, which takes a little time off the process. But still, was nice and strong at 7 weeks.


dog is strong from week 7 to week 10 . Ive smoked it from all sorts of dates, to the point where week 7 and week 9 are two different smokes. and of all my strains right now, it holds the smell the best after harvest when testing nugs.


----------



## poplars (Oct 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thanks, It isn't supposed to be that deep of an indica. There is still 1 sativa pheno in the f4 that come through last time i ran 'em. I smoke from around 7-8:30 am until i go to sleep for the night. So maybe thats why i like the effects to where i won't pass out all throughout the day(can't afford that) Like i'm smoking dog now, should be napping soon. I wasn't going for the ultra stoniest weed ever. I found something i really liked and kept playing with it and at f4 i am still happy. i think after these f5's i may not grow them much, these NHK's are a little bot more fun as of now.



the flavor is top notch though very smooth I'm diggin it. can't wait till you smoke the bubba pheno of sk, that shit will make you drift off into a comforting zone if stonieness its just awesome. it definitely inhibits motor skills so I don't recommend it for daytime. doc greenhorn said it had people having trouble walking in hawaii haha. oh man I can't wait to bust into my bubba phenos, already dabled in bubba 1, but it's not as stoney as the super stoney bubba pheno, but it has all the motor skill inhibitory effects to some extent, I think there are several sub-phenos of the bubba pheno of sk, chitown agreed with this as well. 

one of the sub-phenos of sk has a 10-15 min creeper effect, I consider this one the most desireable of the bubba phenos, it is fuckin straight up killer, awesome flavor, awesome drift and the high just comes on in layers like edibles..... that is the reason it is the best strain I've ever smoked so far. chitown says there's nothing stronger than the sk stone out of all the shit he's tried in so cal , but ya never know. I'll still keep an open mind as I try my other strains and future strains, but so far it is the top dawg


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Man i hope you wear gloves man, resin is so hard to wash off my hands. I really can't wait to see your hash run.


rub your hands with a tablespoon of vegetable oil, then wash with soap and water. Guaranteed to work every time


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 22, 2012)

GK looking nice so far. has a very kushy smell to the stem


----------



## poplars (Oct 22, 2012)

man I love that sk... smokin on some of this bubba plant I'm calling bubba 1


very relaxing and calming high, very stoney. other sub-phenos of bubba get stonier and creep more but this is very nice flavor vs kick. very stupifying stone

toke toke


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> GK looking nice so far. has a very kushy smell to the stem
> 
> View attachment 2383146View attachment 2383147


What were the genetics on her again?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> GK looking nice so far. has a very kushy smell to the stem
> 
> View attachment 2383146View attachment 2383147


Lookin good bill, What els ya got goin? 



poplars said:


> man I love that sk... smokin on some of this bubba plant I'm calling bubba 1
> 
> 
> very relaxing and calming high, very stoney. other sub-phenos of bubba get stonier and creep more but this is very nice flavor vs kick. very stupifying stone
> ...


So how many pheno's do you see in sk?



bassman999 said:


> What were the genetics on her again?


i think they are Grape Krush x The White x Lush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

Had to get some work done, had a lil' audience.


----------



## poplars (Oct 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So how many pheno's do you see in sk?


2 main phenos, probably 3 sub-phenos of each main pheno.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good bill, What els ya got goin?
> 
> So how many pheno's do you see in sk?
> 
> ...


Thanx sounds right


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2012)

I always wondered how you grew such nice herb T. Now I know. You got little helpers.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

They help with yield mostly, topping & fimming occasionally. Usually they sit at the door and watch

And bassman i double checked and thats it. It was some ofthe best sativa dom i've had. And i'm not a big sativa fan.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

The tent- There are 5 NHK bx1 pheno's(2 i just put in today, all from seed except 1). A Dog, Sour Kush, two 60's Kush pheno's, And 2 dogs and a sour kush that i tried 12/12 from first roots on a clone, never again. waste of real estate. And a NHK f1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

cracking bit of variation you've got going there T. though i'm taking a point off for being able to see the floor tho

jus fuckin with ya bro.

are you short on veg space or time? just curious.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

Neither, well iguess space. i was gonna say lighting but i got cfl's. really i need a new tent.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 24, 2012)

plants an yo k9 companion lookin good


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 24, 2012)

What size is that tent, 4x4? It looks big to me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Neither, well iguess space. i was gonna say lighting but i got cfl's. really i need a new tent.


been saying the same to myself since i got rid of the big one. it's just big enough to fill and not need to cram lol


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

trimmed 6 quart jars worth of Lush so far, the stick pheno. gonna be finishing this plant up today and starting on a sour kush I think. still have one other lush plant to trim too lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> trimmed 6 quart jars worth of Lush so far, the stick pheno. gonna be finishing this plant up today and starting on a sour kush I think. still have one other lush plant to trim too lol.


Lush was a 60's kush cross right?


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Lush was a 60's kush cross right?


if thats what 'old school og" is. its Lemon Larry Og x Old School Og x Chem D


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> if thats what 'old school og" is. its Lemon Larry Og x Old School Og x Chem D


It might be lol, I dont know.
Thanx for the break down.


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

here's some lush shots, lush 2, stick pheno.



lush kief on the glass trimming table, this goes into the sugar trim bag and gets run into bubble hash  I don't cheat and smoke it hehe. I do puff the scizzor hash from time to time but its kinda meh.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow that is seriously frosty!
Does that keif really need and further refinement?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Lush was a 60's kush cross right?


60's Kush is Cali Connections Corleone Kush x Lush


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Wow that is seriously frosty!
> Does that keif really need and further refinement?


yes, I believe lush likely has alcohol soluble terpenoids so running through the ice water hash method will clean it up niice . I want it all to go into my bubble hash run so I refuse to cheat and smoke this now when it all adds up in the end


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Wow that is seriously frosty!
> Does that keif really need and further refinement?


Running it through the bags will rid it of most of that green, which I think is what he's after.


----------



## Dezracer (Oct 24, 2012)

Guess we were typing at the same time


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

yep haha good shit man oh man startin to wish I grew more sativa this year so I could trim better lmao, lush is pretty good for smoking while trimming though *loads bowl*


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 24, 2012)

old school og kush was one of Elite genetics few femanized seeds i tried dont member ever knowing composition -mother 
lemon chem= was lemon larry x chemdawg d - father 

theses two made my first odd to EG

i used his white og kush -mother 
and my first odd to E G for- father


BM9-i also saw you asked about bills GK =is gorrila grape and one of the two above (bill called red kush)

i hope this clears sum fog


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> old school og kush was one of Elite genetics few femanized seeds i tried dont member ever knowing composition -mother
> lemon chem= was lemon larry x chemdawg d - father
> 
> theses two made my first odd to EG
> ...


Bill told me GK is Grape Krush x Red Kush, plenty of times.
The rest is probably a bit confusing to a few but i get it. Ode to EG= Old School OG x Lemon Larry x Chem D = Lush, I got 7 of em in the ground now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

I know one thing. Its gonna be hard picking one pheno of the NHK bx1's. she's about 2weeks 1 day.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 24, 2012)

so that means i have the grape part wrong but the kush part in name is form one of the odd to EG's

was two odd to Eg's
all wit his gear used thes two on seed one 
old school o g kush (femed)= ??
x
lemon chem = lemon larry ogk x chemdawg d 

an this on seed two 
white ogk 
x
male from seed one

they were both good solid seed runs 
stil got a bout 10 each 

in my stash of multiple hundreds


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

Yea, he had seed 2. Wonder if he still runs red kush?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanx guys for working on the genetics, as complicated as they are.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 24, 2012)

thats whut he called red kush was the ptopagators initials


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> thats whut he called red kush was the ptopagators initials


Ohhhh ok i get it, an ode to Rich. I like to think of Lush as one too. He can see how i was diggin in those genes the best i could. Got some pretty cool shit out of it.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 24, 2012)

Larry OG at 51 days. Cali Conn.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 24, 2012)

Sour Lemon OG, Em Tri., 16 days


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

Lookin good Barrel, She's gettin close, is she alone. Or are there more?


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 24, 2012)

Cherry OG, Em. Tri. One at 6 days, one at 23.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

Haha right on time. How is th emerald triangle gear. Some nice looking genetics at a fair price, i been eyeing them a while now.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 24, 2012)

Buddha Tahoe, Big Buddha. 10 days.

Huge leaves that dwarf everything else in the garden, dark bluish-green.


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

so here's the first run of Lush trim
from left to right , 120µ, 73µ, 25µ 

73µ closeup, obviously the bubble, highest quality I've got so far, maybe if I added a 160 micron bag I'd clean it up more? or maybe a 90µ? either way this is pretty damn pure, probably about 99% trichs haha.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good Barrel, She's gettin close, is she alone. Or are there more?


 The Larry? It was a single, but there are 5-6 clones. It's an 8 wk, I'd say 60 might do it for this one.
Besides the ones in the pics I have Lemon OG Kush, Blue Lemon Thai, Dirty Girl, and God's Lemon in 12/12.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey pops, man that is some clean looking hashish bruh. Is that what they call blond hash? looks almost like sand.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2012)

That has got to be some of the cleanest hash I have seen!


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey pops, man that is some clean looking hashish bruh. Is that what they call blond hash? looks almost like sand.



they call that ice wax  





bassman999 said:


> That has got to be some of the cleanest hash I have seen!


thanks man, I learned from the best!


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Haha right on time. How is th emerald triangle gear. Some nice looking genetics at a fair price, i been eyeing them a while now.


These are my first from them so I haven't finished any yet, but they seem quite vigorous and healthy; I expect something good even if not outrageous. Two phenos of the Cherry, one is tall and one short and bushy- interested to compare. The Sour Lemon is lanky with long straight branches that I see in a lot of the og kush varieties.


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2012)

waiting for pics to upload now, the 73 micron is amazing. it blows up on the quartz nail when I dab it, really intense hits, I"m higher than I've ever been from lush bud. the hash is beautiful, and the yeild was amazing. I would weigh it but my scale only measures in solid grams, not .1 grams, so I don't see the point. though I might try it but it's so sticky I didn't even compress it together, I just scraped it off the plate with my dabber tool which is a sharp bent point. and scraped that off and put it in a jar. will post pics when its uploaded!!!! this shit would make matt rize proud.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 25, 2012)

be checking in here more often..... pops...make sourkush hash... then get urself a bic pen... some stamps... you see were this is going? lol


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2012)

here we go

before scrape, dried and 25% cured most likely

scraped up with the dabber tool, scraped off the dabber tool and put directly in jar, looks like 10 grams to me, hard to say, I'll weigh it later.


very happy about this hash, good daytime stuff but if you dab too much it will leave you sitting there staring into space haha. in my experience it doesn't make you feel sleepy really it just makes you really spaced out we'll see if it changes as it cures.


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2012)

theexpress said:


> be checking in here more often..... pops...make sourkush hash... then get urself a bic pen... some stamps... you see were this is going? lol


sounds like deja vu! lol


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2012)

final 73 micron yeild! shits very fuckin dank, dunno how to explain the color variation, maybe broken trichome heads from scraping? either way yum yum. the lighter colored smooth looking stuff powders out more, the orange amber stuff acts like waxy oil!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 26, 2012)

pops that looks like something that grew on its own, nasty looking. bet its super dank.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> be checking in here more often..... pops...make sourkush hash... then get urself a bic pen... some stamps... you see were this is going? lol


haha, don't be takin my ideas.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 26, 2012)

One is three weeks(NHK) one is due in tue weeks(60's)


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> pops that looks like something that grew on its own, nasty looking. bet its super dank.


haha I hear ya there, this is straight up matt rize quality, it's hella dank man straight up leaves me dazed after I smoke it lmao. gonna take a dab now


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> One is three weeks(NHK) one is due in tue weeks(60's)


They both look awesome, and that 60's just looks so inviting!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 26, 2012)

You should smell her bassman. Hints of diesel,burnt rubber and coffee ground. Its confusingly nauseating. yet familiar as always but i dont know why.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You should smell her bassman. Hints of diesel,burnt rubber and coffee ground. Its confusingly nauseating. yet familiar as always but i dont know why.


Lol burned rubber...that how my Amer/Bluenose smells when he farts..its nauseating as well lol.

I bet the mix is crazy though with diesel and coffee in there as well.

I bet trimming her will produce some crazy smell.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> old school og kush was one of Elite genetics few femanized seeds i tried dont member ever knowing composition -mother
> lemon chem= was lemon larry x chemdawg d - father
> 
> theses two made my first odd to EG
> ...


Actually it was dj shorts grape krush, i didnt use the gorilla grape till later (stank ape and skunky monkey)


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Actually it was dj shorts grape krush, i didnt use the gorilla grape till later (stank ape and skunky monkey)


Speaking of I popped 3 Stank Apes Bill.
I put them into Rockwool after the taps came through.
I think I am gonna try hempy buckets and they will be the victims...I mean guinea pigs, well them and some Herijuana as well.

What did you think of DJ Shorts Grape Krush?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 26, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Speaking of I popped 3 Stank Apes Bill.
> I put them into Rockwool after the taps came through.
> I think I am gonna try hempy buckets and they will be the victims...I mean guinea pigs, well them and some Herijuana as well.
> 
> What did you think of DJ Shorts Grape Krush?


Good smell, taste and high. 
A little long on the flowering though.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Good smell, taste and high.
> A little long on the flowering though.


How long did you run her?
I found about 9.5 weeks to be about right with 20-30% amber

I notice the high comes on strong in the head then quickly moves to the body and leaves me disappointed, so I might have run her too long?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm waiting for pops to explain his hash making method


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'm waiting for pops to explain his hash making method



5 gal ice washer, 220 micron zipcro bag. let dry shake sit in the ice water (ice in the zipper bag too) for atleast 20 mins before agitating, only agitate 15 mins the first run. I drain into 220 micron, 120, 73, and 25. I'm planning on buying a 160 micron bag to clean it up even further, and possibly a 90micron because I hear the 90 micron is good to separate out and smoke separately. 

I have the money so I'll make the decision on monday whether or not to order 2 new bags . I figure might as well while I have the money right. clean up my process even more than it already is.


after I collect the hash I grate it up with a card very carefully to make it as powdered as possible, then I let it dry for a good 24 hours. most of the time my hash is dry within 15 hours of grating it up, so usually by then I'll stick the whole plate it was drying on on top of a computer monitor to slowly heat it up and then I scrape the bubble off with a dabber tool and put it in the jar 

maybe I should invest in a micro-plane so I can grate it up better, or maybe I just need to spend more time at it. but I'm pretty sure in the small pieces I grate it up to it dries 100%.


so I guess the secret is in my attention to details? lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2012)

Yours truly.. Went back to the theme park one last time. Rode some coasters but mostly chilled. probably post pics later.


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yours truly.. Went back to the theme park one last time. Rode some coasters but mostly chilled. probably post pics later.



little reminiscing ?? ?right on brotha

just started off my morning with a dab of lush ice wax, mmmmmm tasty and daaank


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> 5 gal ice washer, 220 micron zipcro bag. let dry shake sit in the ice water (ice in the zipper bag too) for atleast 20 mins before agitating, only agitate 15 mins the first run. I drain into 220 micron, 120, 73, and 25. I'm planning on buying a 160 micron bag to clean it up even further, and possibly a 90micron because I hear the 90 micron is good to separate out and smoke separately.
> 
> I have the money so I'll make the decision on monday whether or not to order 2 new bags . I figure might as well while I have the money right. clean up my process even more than it already is.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that pops. Very similiar to my method with a couple of variations....definitly get a 160 bag you'll be suprised at how much green matter that comes out with it. I have heard the 90 bag is the shit, I have a 70 and don't bother with the sludge in the 20 bag. If I got 2 more bags myself it would be the 90 and the 45.

So you let your shake sit in the ice water for 15 min before stirring? That's different maybe I'll try that. I'm getting low on weed so Im making some grape apollo hash later this morning. I like to use ice cold water and break up my own ice so that the edges of the ice are sharp. I also don't stir very long either but that's just me, if there is any green at all in my hash I figure it's ruined. 

I'll try chopping it very fine afterwards and when it dries I'll warm it up a little like you suggested. Thanks pops have a good weekend!


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks for posting that pops. Very similiar to my method with a couple of variations....definitly get a 160 bag you'll be suprised at how much green matter that comes out with it. I have heard the 90 bag is the shit, I have a 70 and don't bother with the sludge in the 20 bag. If I got 2 more bags myself it would be the 90 and the 45.
> 
> So you let your shake sit in the ice water for 15 min before stirring? That's different maybe I'll try that. I'm getting low on weed so Im making some grape apollo hash later this morning. I like to use ice cold water and break up my own ice so that the edges of the ice are sharp. I also don't stir very long either but that's just me, if there is any green at all in my hash I figure it's ruined.
> 
> I'll try chopping it very fine afterwards and when it dries I'll warm it up a little like you suggested. Thanks pops have a good weekend!


ATLEAST 20 minutes. the central vacule (water pocket) of the plant cells fill up with water, making the leaf matter basically act as if it was fresh trim (as close as you can get without it actually being fresh trim.) 

after waiting atleast 20 mins, sometimes more, then agitating, you get the CLEANEST runs. very little green matter fractures off. with this method I've been able to make SUPER pure hash with just the 220, 73, and 25. but adding bags is always nicer!

I find the 25 to be edible grade hash usually


and I think you misread, I don't let it sit 15, I let it sit 20+ THEN I run it 15 mins on the first run. often times I'm working with atleast 1-2 oz of material so I like to get the most out of each run whilst still maintaining high quality. sometimes you just gotta weigh it out, a 10 min run is usually pretty good for preserving the most quality. but you'll find that an extra 15-30 min run after that will result in even more fine hashish (if you're using the ice water machine.)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> little reminiscing ?? ?right on brotha
> 
> just started off my morning with a dab of lush ice wax, mmmmmm tasty and daaank


recuperating, lol. i was postin pics on FB and dropped one in here.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2012)

nice pic T. looks like you had some fun there. always good to get out every once in a while.

pop, the ice machine you talk about, is that just a little tiny washing machine?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kitchen-Apartment-Style-Sink-Washing-Clothes-Washer-Machine-ELECTRIC-POWERED-/181007871460?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a24e8ede4


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> nice pic T. looks like you had some fun there. always good to get out every once in a while.
> 
> pop, the ice machine you talk about, is that just a little tiny washing machine?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kitchen-Apartment-Style-Sink-Washing-Clothes-Washer-Machine-ELECTRIC-POWERED-/181007871460?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a24e8ede4



its a variation of one of these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bubble-Magic-5-Gallon-Herbal-Extract-Wine-Oil-Extraction-Washing-Bag-Machine-/120998038233?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2c0b8ad9


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2012)

cool. thanks.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 27, 2012)

2367 - wtf be going on 

you da chain saw killer or crooks 
sum funny ish 
when you open up to a surprise


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have heard each grade of hash gives a different high, and that sativas and indicas have different trichome size as well. I am not a big hash maker and so I cannot confirm this.

Tryna, I need to get out more too. Looks like you had fun.


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have heard each grade of hash gives a different high, and that sativas and indicas have different trichome size as well. I am not a big hash maker and so I cannot confirm this.
> 
> Tryna, I need to get out more too. Looks like you had fun.



tis true, there's been much discussion on the matt rize ice wax thread over in the extractions section on this, so its looking like I'm gonna be throwin in anOTHER order in boltd bags, I don't care how poor I am if I got an extra 80 bucks I'm spendin it on bubble bags . 

gonna get a 160 micron bag, a 90 micron bag, and a new 1x1 pressing screen. gotta love boltd bags!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> tis true, there's been much discussion on the matt rize ice wax thread over in the extractions section on this, so its looking like I'm gonna be throwin in anOTHER order in boltd bags, I don't care how poor I am if I got an extra 80 bucks I'm spendin it on bubble bags .
> 
> gonna get a 160 micron bag, a 90 micron bag, and a new 1x1 pressing screen. gotta love boltd bags!


Well at least the quality bags will last you a while.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks pops! I'll be making some in a few, got my foot elevated right now (sprained ankle no idea how) and getting blasted on some bong rips. I'll soak my shake for a good 20 mins +. Ice water in the freezer and a block of ice that I'm going to break up in a few. Ready to rock


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn pop. Now you got me wanting to make some hash. I have some trim that needs dealing with. i'll take pics if i get around to doing something.



Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks pops! I'll be making some in a few, got my foot elevated right now (sprained ankle no idea how) and getting blasted on some bong rips.


Ain't it something getting hurt and having the slightest idea how. I got something going on with my shoulder and who knows what i did. I swear i haven't done anything that would have caused it lol. Joys of aging i guess.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2012)

I wake up with problems all the time.
I attribute it to being old.
Maybe I have fibromyalgia?

Quite often the top of the ankle and top of foot sprain as soon as I start to run, but it goes away after an hour or so meaning it isnt a strain after all.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2012)

Bastard seed info-
the SK x 60's Kush seeds are small as fuck compared to the dog x 60's kush seeds, which are plump. But therr are way more seeds in sk. what i wanted to write out for myself is the genetics so i remember or can try to do some research one day. I'm not sure when i will get to grow them. So hopefully i can see it grown some other way 


Sour Kush||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| x |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 60's Kush|||||||||||||||


Pre 98 Bubba Kush||||| x|||||Rez's Sour Diesel IBL||||||||||||||||||Corleone Kush||||||||||||||||||||||||x|||||||||||||||||Lush f3|||||||||||||||||||||||

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||Pre 98 Bubba Kush x SFV OG Kush F4||||||||||||||||OG Kush x Lemon Chem

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||OG Kush(sfv cut) x Afghani #1|||||||||||||||| Lemon Larry OG x Chem D

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| Larry OG kush x Sour Diesel IBL f1









And





||||||||||||DOG|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||x||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||60's Kush

OG Kush|||||||||x||||||||||Headband(Reserva Privada)

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||OG Kush x Sour Diesel||||||||||||||||||Corleone Kush||||||||||||||||||||||||x||||||||||||||Lush f3

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| ||||||||||||||Pre 98 Bubba Kush x SFV OG Kush F4||||||||||||||||OG Kush x Lemon Chem

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||OG Kush(sfv cut) x Afghani #1|||||||||||||||| Lemon Larry OG x Chem D

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| Larry OG kush x Sour Diesel IBL f1






That was kinda fun, now i can look back in a year and remember how long it took me to do something so simple. But its 12:01pm on Saturday so that means i'm off to watch the game. Go Cocks!




||||||||||

|||||||||||||


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2012)

riu made that really fuckin hard lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn T... that's a lot of |||||||'s.

Sorry bro, but we are a Tennessee household here. No luck to you and your team today. 

EDIT: Damn SC is putting it on us. turned it on to see them go up.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2012)

Haha, i had no idea anyone even knew what i was talking. bout to have to watch it on the comp, got work to do in my room.


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks pops! I'll be making some in a few, got my foot elevated right now (sprained ankle no idea how) and getting blasted on some bong rips. I'll soak my shake for a good 20 mins +. Ice water in the freezer and a block of ice that I'm going to break up in a few. Ready to rock



gonna post some pics??? if so looking forward to it!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2012)

but in all seriousness I'm really pulling for so car. and the old ball coach. i really like spurrier and hope SC can put alabama in their place. It's tiring watching alabama and lsu dominate. especially becuase i think that nick saban is a twat.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2012)

Sabans face makes me think he will have some weird scandal soon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2012)

Also, its looking like all my c-99's are fem. If so that opens my option up a bit more as to what i may flower next. 

How tall are you guys indoor plants before you flower. My last few girls have gon in right at 12" under the 6 .


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Also, its looking like all my c-99's are fem. If so that opens my option up a bit more as to what i may flower next.
> 
> How tall are you guys indoor plants before you flower. My last few girls have gon in right at 12" under the 6 .


I flower indicas mostly, but I flower usually at 2ft roughly


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> gonna post some pics??? if so looking forward to it!!!


Absolutely! Tomorrow lol.

Thanks pops that was the ticket. Letting it soak longer in the ice water allowed me to stir longer and I not only got a better yeild but the quality was a little better too. Win win!


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Absolutely! Tomorrow lol.
> 
> Thanks pops that was the ticket. Letting it soak longer in the ice water allowed me to stir longer and I not only got a better yeild but the quality was a little better too. Win win!



hell yeah bro I had a feeling that was gonna be the big one! glad I could help looking forward to pics!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 28, 2012)

Tastes as good as it looks. Thanks again pops, that's what I have been missing. I had been stirring for only a few minutes or so in an effort to help keep the green matter out and consequently my yield suffered and I still wasn't able to get it this pure. Big smile when I pulled the 70 bag out for the first time,,,,stuff was almost white!

It's been sitting on the 400 ballast for half a day now and not softening or melting. Wondering what the point of heating it slowly is for, helping to activate the thc chemical comounds?

Grape Apollo rocket fuel...


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow! Nice work. Definitely going to try this today. Soaking for 20 mins seems to be the key huh? Can't wait.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 28, 2012)

It made a big difference jig!

Very potent too, I'm trying to finish a bong that I just topped with some lol. Taste real real good, kind of fuely like!
I let mine soak for 25-30 min with the top covered to keep the cold in. I go through a lot of trim and haven't been real happy lately with the quality of mine but I'm thinking that was the step I had been missing. Very stoked


----------



## poplars (Oct 28, 2012)

very nice!!!!


very happy I could help. tips like that shouldn't go unknown to those who are skilled enough to apply all the steps necessary!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2012)

hey guys, i'm about to make some hash and had a question about the different bags. Here's what I have 400, 250, 180, 45, 15. I realize these aren't the best sizes to have, but it's what i got lol. My specific question is, should i even bother with the 400, because isn't the 250 just going to be trash anyhow? Also, do you think anything will even be in the 15 after running through the 45?

i'm thinking of just using the 250, 180, 45. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 28, 2012)

That's what i was going to suggest jig, good luck have fun!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 28, 2012)

CHeers HC. appreciate it.

EDIT: I made the hash. It looks nothing like the stuff either of you made... but it does look to be the best stuff I've ever run, so that's good. I'll post pics when it dries out.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

Should i get 5 or 1 gallons? What sizes or set?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 29, 2012)

I can tell you what I would get for bags...a 220 and a 160 for work bags and then a 90, 70 and 45. The 70 you could do without but the 90 and 45 are two good ones. Think I would recommend the 1 gal bags. Just a little tidier maybe?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

ok so let me get this straight, a 90 and a 45, but no 70? But why ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 29, 2012)

Actually I have the 70 but I've heard that the 90 is the shit from a few people. A 120 will collect very large tric heads that some strains might have but lets most tric heads through. The difference between the 70 and 90 is like splitting hairs I would think. Slightly higher grade. The stuff that collects in the 20 is very sludgy, the 45 should keep tric heads still but let the sludgey shit through? In theory lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

lol, so the smaller the number. the bigger the hole? does the bag quality matter? i ask about quality because i see a 1 gallon 8 bag set for $37, and i see another 1 gal 8 bag set for $157 can they really be so different?


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;jDT8FZFnueQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDT8FZFnueQ[/video]

i think most people have seen this,samething yall been talking about,just in vid form.
lil long vid,but its good info.






my bubble,melts like a-1 yola


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, so the smaller the number. the bigger the hole? does the bag quality matter? i ask about quality because i see a 1 gallon 8 bag set for $37, and i see another 1 gal 8 bag set for $157 can they really be so different?



YES quality varies that much...some bags can be made out of very shitty material that'll disintegrate into the water.... don't skimp on the bags!!!


you're better off buying a 3 bag set that is higher quality than buying some cheap ebay bags!!!



on bag size, the smaller the number, THE SMALLER THE HOLES.

recommended bags, 220 micron, 160 micron, 120 micron, 90 micron, 73 micron, 45 micron, 25 micron.

ESSENTAIL bags, 220 micron, 160 micron, 73 micron, 25 micron.


mix and match the bext ya can ya know. anymore questions I"ll be happy to answer, I really studied up on this since the beginning of last year.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Should i get 5 or 1 gallons? What sizes or set?



only get the 5 gal bags if you're gonna be running 1.5-2.5 oz of shake at one time, if you're running less go for the 1 gals.

the 5 gal bags allow for you to buy a 5gal washig machine in the future for hash making however. seems more ideal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 29, 2012)

big bags all the way man. you'll regret the 1 gal the first time you have a decent run to do.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

and as far as what bags to buy.. I'm gonna recommend boldt bags all day for quality and durability.

only other bags I would recommend would just be for ability to pull them all the way down while wraped around the bucket, allowing you to collect the stuff easier. I prefer boldt bags though, I know if anything goes wrong with my bags they'll either allow me to buy a new one wholesale, or they'll fix it up for me!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

it wasn't too long. i had not seen it before tho. my bags should be here soon.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it wasn't too long. i had not seen it before tho. my bags should be here soon.


what bags did you order?????


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

Saw this too late to comment. I got cheap bags and they fucking suck. like pop said, one of them disintegrated in water. Desn't matter what the screen size is, if the bag itself is letting water through. Not to mention having peices of bubble bag in my hash.

As for the numbers I ran my 250, 180, 45. Can't actually tell much difference visuallly between the 180 and 45, only that there is less of it. After 2 runs through those bags i ran it once through the 15. I can't say it was a waste yet, but i think it was a waste of time running the 15. Took about 35 minutes for the water to run through, and i was left with a tiny bit of sludge. Dried up over night, but shit better be really good compared to the others. My forearms are still tired.

And i would suggest 3 or 5 gallon bags, 1 gallon are tiny.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Saw this too late to comment. I got cheap bags and they fucking suck. like pop said, one of them disintegrated in water. Desn't matter what the screen size is, if the bag itself is letting water through. Not to mention having peices of bubble bag in my hash.
> 
> As for the numbers I ran my 250, 180, 45. Can't actually tell much difference visuallly between the 180 and 45, only that there is less of it. After 2 runs through those bags i ran it once through the 15. I can't say it was a waste yet, but i think it was a waste of time running the 15. Took about 35 minutes for the water to run through, and i was left with a tiny bit of sludge. Dried up over night, but shit better be really good compared to the others. My forearms are still tired.
> 
> And i would suggest 3 or 5 gallon bags, 1 gallon are tiny.


buy a 73 micron bag, and a 90 micron bag, you will see an amazing difference in quality. the 180 is a trash bag usually.


also another problem with cheap bags... the micron they advertise often times ISN"T the micron they're selling you.


that's why I recommedn going with the serious manufacturers like boldt bags or bubble bags.

I know for sure boldt bags will last YEARS if you treat them right....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2012)

ONe day I'll get a good set. As for now this hash will get me high and there are about 385 things I'd rather spend $100 on. Possibly 500+.

I'll get pics up sometime too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

They are called wacky bags, 1 gal. they are cheaper but thy do have a lifetime warranty. but if they suck. i'll just get a better set, bigger size


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

yeah I didn't like the sounds of wackybags but let me know how they are....


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2012)

Eh, I think "wackybags" SOUNDS great, however the word doesn't really portray an image of quality, but I can't say shit since I got crap bubble bags. But they do work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2012)

lol wacky baccy bags.....

me too i bought el cheapo ones and they do me just fine. wash em after hang em to dry no probs so far.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

This is how mine turned out:

View attachment 2392897View attachment 2392898


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> This is how mine turned out:
> 
> View attachment 2392897View attachment 2392898



not bad, your process would definitely benefit from more bags that's for sure, otherwise looks prettygood


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

it smokes great too. Thanks again for the tips. props out to matt rize too.


----------



## bigsourD (Oct 30, 2012)

poplars grows shwag


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2012)

bigsourD said:


> poplars grows shwag



why don'tcha try chillin on this thread big d? loll
schwaggy schwaggy
tahoe og


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2012)

hahah, well if thats schwag i need that.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2012)

When I grow up I want to grow schwag like that!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2012)

so shwaaaags cheaper right? lolz


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2012)

lmfaoooo great responses guys I wasn't expecting that much this early!!!!

those of you who are mods check the staff section happy anniversery thread....chitown kinda blew up on it


honestly it wasn't pretty, I hope chitown isn't planning on leaving the site on that note.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2012)

he ain't goin nowhere, lol.


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> he ain't goin nowhere, lol.


I hope not but man if you saw the way he left it in that thread, pretty much worse than I've ever got as far as saying I was gonna leave lol.


if he doesn't leave it'll probably take a while to get hte salt out of them wounds....


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2012)

i tend to think it's all just a day in the life of chitown. It might seem like a big deal to us, but it's just wednesday in his world.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2012)

Was is the room taking notes and decided to snap pics. enjoy. 
Sixties Kush- it was super stretchy in veg i put it in flower at like 7". Has some fat ass buds though. Just very stretchy. Definitely takes after mom, the oher phenos i grew were liking like the dads side of things. 























N'Hood Kush BX1 #1- This is from clone all the rest are from seed. It has a Nice coat of frost but is has the ugly lush(larger yielding) bud structure, with the curled leaves. Smells really good though kinda spicy cinnamon i hate describing smells though.





















N'Hood Kush BX1 #2 - Not as covered as any of the others doesnt smell too good and doesn't interest me much, lol. 





















N'Hood Kush BX1 #5- Frosted but with a way better bud structure i can't wait to see how this will turn out. she is the leader as of now. But i have two more pheno's that i have high hopes for. they were the really short stocky pheno's. i put them in a few days ago at 12". 
















N'Hood Kush F1 #1- She's a beauty but was stunted and is only a foot tall. I put her in flower to sex early, put her back in veg for a week then re-flowered her. she didn't stretch at all just packed on nugs. i have a a clone i put in a 3 gallon yesterday and she is 20" should be a nice yield, sour og also went in at the same height.


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2012)

lookin good man!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks a lot pops! How long would you guess on the Sixties Kush?


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2012)

probably a week to a week and a half, dpeending on how many ambers you want in there


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2012)

cool my ETA was 15 days from now so thats just bout right. thx


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool my ETA was 15 days from now so thats just bout right. thx


right on brother! my eye prevails! lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 31, 2012)

Yo T great pics as usual. Awesome strains!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey pops looks like your eye was spot on. You said a week and a half. i lookewd in my journal and it is really due for chop on 11-10, so thats 11days which is just about a week n a half. Good one.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

Looking good tryna!!

Here are my Ta"HOES" 33 days of 12/12


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey pops looks like your eye was spot on. You said a week and a half. i lookewd in my journal and it is really due for chop on 11-10, so thats 11days which is just about a week n a half. Good one.


hahaha sick bro!!! that's whats up! even this old hippie grower who's been growing longer than I've been alive from humboldt has me check his plants before he harvests now hahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2012)

Looking good bassman, i can see they were pretty leggy. How are they smelling? Speaking of tahoe, pops have you tried yours?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looking good bassman, i can see they were pretty leggy. How are they smelling? Speaking of tahoe, pops have you tried yours?


They stretched on me and I supercropped them and they got too wide, and so I let em straighten out a lil.

I dont notice a real strong smell yet. I am looking forward to the smell though.
I havent tried to smell them lately, but Imma go and smell em right now.

edit
smelled them and I cant exactly name it, kinda kushy (DUH) but not really citrus or lemon at least not yet. A very fresh smell I guess though.

I am terrible at describing smells though.


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looking good bassman, i can see they were pretty leggy. How are they smelling? Speaking of tahoe, pops have you tried yours?



tried a couple small nugs and didn't notice much other than a good buzz. takes a few times of smoking and typically big nugs for me t really center in on the high.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 31, 2012)

Grape Kush.


A look inside.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

poplars said:


> tried a couple small nugs and didn't notice much other than a good buzz. takes a few times of smoking and typically big nugs for me t really center in on the high.


Are you saying the the Tahoe is weak, or that your tolerance is high? I guess after smoking that SK others buds fall short lol?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks like you got your space in order bill. Everything good?


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Are you saying the the Tahoe is weak, or that your tolerance is high? I guess after smoking that SK others buds fall short lol?



tolerance was high, had been taking lots of dabs. and usually when I try a new strain I gotta try it a couple of times to really get the full effect ya know.

but most likely it was the super high tolerance from taking too many dabs the past days before trying it.

in time I will give thorough review, for now I trim.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looks like you got your space in order bill. Everything good?


good as it gets, lol.

im just happy to be growing anything at all.


----------



## poplars (Nov 1, 2012)

new 160 micron and 90 micron hash bags and a new 1x1 dry screen coming today  I'm stoked


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2012)

All I have ever made is dry ice kief, but Maybe I should venture out of my comfort zone....
All I have is a 5 bag set of 1 gal bags though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

Dry ice yielded really well for me. And was loads of fun  Bubble is too tho, that moment when you peak into the bag and see A mound of foamy hash.


----------



## poplars (Nov 1, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> All I have ever made is dry ice kief, but Maybe I should venture out of my comfort zone....
> All I have is a 5 bag set of 1 gal bags though.



I encourage you to !


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2012)

poplars said:


> I encourage you to !


Ok Ill dig out my bags and do it tomorrow. Ill look up a tutorial, and remember that trick about letting it soak in the ice water for 20-30 min 1st.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2012)

Word up Bassman. I've never been so happy with bubble hash since the soaking of the trim. I just used the metal spoon I posted the pic of in my thread. Good luck.


----------



## poplars (Nov 1, 2012)

something odd:

lush yeilds a good bit on the 160 micron, almost nothing on the 120 micron, barely anything on the 90 micron, then super dank clean ass hash on the 73. interesting, pics will be up later.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2012)

That is mysterious? Could it be possible there are leaks somewhere in the two bags letting the trichs through? Those are the new ones right? That's odd, like you said.


----------



## poplars (Nov 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That is mysterious? Could it be possible there are leaks somewhere in the two bags letting the trichs through? Those are the new ones right? That's odd, like you said.



nope no leaks. and there is still a nice yeild on the 73, so it makes me think that there are just a good bit of big trichs on lush, the 160, which I thought would be a trash/edible grade, looks like half melt hash. very interesting. 

I trust boldt bags to make bags that are of correct micron so I highly doubt that's an issue here, I think more will be revealed when I run some sk diesel pheno.

I'm also asking other hash makers about this as well.

and yes, the 160 is new, so is the 90. I mean if we think about the difference between 160 and 120 it sorta makes sense that the 160 would grab all the large trichs while the 120 barely grabs anything, leaving the rest of the yeild to teh 73 and 25 which both had reasonable yeilds.


----------



## poplars (Nov 1, 2012)

did a test to see if it was smaller than the 120 micron,

took the stuff collected from the '160 micron' dropped it through the 120 micron water, more than half of it disolved through.

if it was bigger than the 120 micron like it should have been, the 120 would catch everything.

so I"ll be emailing these guys in the morning when I"m less tired. yay for improv testing


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2012)

What are expecting for them to say ?


----------



## poplars (Nov 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What are expecting for them to say ?



they're usually pretty coool I'm expecting to have them send me a new bag with a return label for their bag for me to send back, we'll see. they've been really cool so far.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 2, 2012)

Hope it goes well for ya. I went trick or treating the other night and it was lame... for the kids too. it was nothing likewhen i was coming up. really sad for those kids who look forward to it. I'm going out of town today, well back to my hometown for the day so i'll probably catch everyone tomorrow. i should be returning with my male i have been waiting for, and another female at my disposal.


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hope it goes well for ya. I went trick or treating the other night and it was lame... for the kids too. it was nothing likewhen i was coming up. really sad for those kids who look forward to it. I'm going out of town today, well back to my hometown for the day so i'll probably catch everyone tomorrow. i should be returning with my male i have been waiting for, and another female at my disposal.


thanks man I hope it goes well too, I figure they can't lose.

so they fucked up, big deal, they have someone willing to send back the bag they fucked up on and patiently wait for the new one  lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2012)

email is sent, I'll let you guys know if they reply to me today or not. I prefer emailing them because I can write much more eloquently than I talk. not by much but it sounds much better in text I guess.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

You should hear me on the phone sometimes. Wife always makes fun of me. Usually takes 3 minutes for the person on the other end to figure out what the fuck I'm on about.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 2, 2012)

Let my lady do all my phone calls for business. however if i had to do an application i'd rather meet in person. i look bad on paper, i'm a good guy though. and i suck no the phone and in person too.


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2012)

haha that's funny. idk what I sound like, I know I speak eloquently but my tone of voice is another thing entirely... I think I've been a stoner for far too long. oh well nothing changing that now.


so last night I got too stoned on pre98 bubba x tahoe and forgot I was drying hash on my dryig screen, so I didn't get to grate it up it was too dry already so I threw it in the freezer over night. while this hash will have a little extra moisture compared to my other hashes, it's still grade A bubble. the water makes it bubble even more so maybe I"ll use this to pay off my buddy on this inline bubbler haha.


but it's pretty dank and dabbable lush bubble so I'm not too inclined to give it away. if he rolls up here any time soon then itll be his lucky day lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Word up Bassman. I've never been so happy with bubble hash since the soaking of the trim. I just used the metal spoon I posted the pic of in my thread. Good luck.


What the jig man said /\

With my bags the 160 collects the little bit of green that the 220 work bag lets through. The 120 bag (if I use it) will catch the large trics that some strains have but usually there's not too much in there, I don't have a 90 my 75 is the bag that I use to catch the good stuff. I used to keep what was in the 20 bag but it took quite a while to drain and the end product wasn't that great and usually not very much. I'm thinking that if I had a 45 bag I would keep what was in that.

Speaking of bubble puff puff pass>>>>>>>


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What the jig man said /\
> 
> With my bags the 160 collects the little bit of green that the 220 work bag lets through. The 120 bag (if I use it) will catch the large trics that some strains have but usually there's not too much in there, I don't have a 90 my 75 is the bag that I use to catch the good stuff. I used to keep what was in the 20 bag but it took quite a while to drain and the end product wasn't that great and usually not very much. I'm thinking that if I had a 45 bag I would keep what was in that.
> 
> Speaking of bubble puff puff pass>>>>>>>


exactly there's definitely something up with my 160 bag it catched a bunch of gold trichs lol. not gonna use it till the company resolves this.

when you have the funds bro you should invest in a 73 bag, 73 is a much better micron for catching the prime trich heads


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a 75  You toking on the bubble I just passed lol : ?)


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I have a 75  You toking on the bubble I just passed lol : ?)



I know you have a 75, I was recommending you get a 73 when you have the chance 

already took 2 huge dabs this mornin, I'm gonna probably just puff some pre98 leftover from last night


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like I have a crappy assortment of bags.
I have (1gallon size remember) 220 160 73 and 25 micron. 
Maybe I should wait till I can afford a 5 gallon set that has a 45 in it??


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Looks like I have a crappy assortment of bags.
> I have (1gallon size remember) 220 160 73 and 25 micron.
> Maybe I should wait till I can afford a 5 gallon set that has a 45 in it??



maybe depends on how you're usin them and how much material ou're running, if you're runnin more than 1 oz at a time then yes I recommend you save up for a 8 bag set 5 gal


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

poplars said:


> maybe depends on how you're usin them and how much material ou're running, if you're runnin more than 1 oz at a time then yes I recommend you save up for a 8 bag set 5 gal


I dont know how much I have of each strain, but in total I would guess a pound.


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I dont know how much I have of each strain, but in total I would guess a pound.



yeah I recommend you get a serious set then, it'd be worth it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 2, 2012)

poplars said:


> I know you have a 75, I was recommending you get a 73 when you have the chance
> 
> already took 2 huge dabs this mornin, I'm gonna probably just puff some pre98 leftover from last night


Ha yeah right pops that's really funny. You gave me some good advice the other day but telling me I should get a 73 when I have a 75?? Shit dude the other day you were raving about the 90 and today well fuk it I got better things to do. I think I hear a few dozen flowering girls caling my name. And while I'm pissed (not really lol) I got a cheap set of bags, used them at least 25 times so far and they are as good as the day I bought them. Blah!


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ha yeah right pops that's really funny. You gave me some good advice the other day but telling me I should get a 73 when I have a 75?? Shit dude the other day you were raving about the 90 and today well fuk it I got better things to do. I think I hear a few dozen flowering girls caling my name. And while I'm pissed (not really lol) I got a cheap set of bags, used them at least 25 times so far and they are as good as the day I bought them. Blah!


yeah sorry I shouldn't hold others to connoisseur standards my bad


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Looks like I have a crappy assortment of bags.
> I have (1gallon size remember) 220 160 73 and 25 micron.
> Maybe I should wait till I can afford a 5 gallon set that has a 45 in it??


Hey bass, I used my 250, 180, and 45. The 180 is the best hash I've ever made, so while these guys talk about it being kinda trash for them... for less picky people like myself (and you I beleive) the 180 is nice. So your 160 should be fine. The 75 will be good too. The 25 will probably just take forever to drain and not give you much yield.

I'd go ahead and run maybe just an oz or two of the trim you have, see if you like the finished product before spending more money on new bags. Always time for that later.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey bass, I used my 250, 180, and 45. The 180 is the best hash I've ever made, so while these guys talk about it being kinda trash for them... for less picky people like myself (and you I beleive) the 180 is nice. So your 160 should be fine. The 75 will be good too. The 25 will probably just take forever to drain and not give you much yield.
> 
> I'd go ahead and run maybe just an oz or two of the trim you have, see if you like the finished product before spending more money on new bags. Always time for that later.


Yeah this will be my 1st run oh hash.

I just was worried about the good stuff going down the drain from having the wrong size bags.
If thats not an issue Ill go buy some ice now.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

Not an issue. Run the 220, 160, and 75 twice. Dump the water back through the work bag with all the trim once you've done it once. If you want to be sure you aren't losing anything, you can run the 25 after doing the others twice.

I read that squeezing the clump of trim traps some of the trichs in the mass... so the first run I didn't squeeze it. Second run I rang it out for all my hands had. Probably why my second run was about as big as the first.

Also, another thing I learned from DST. I fill up bowls with water and put them in the freezer. Then you just need to break the big cubes up with a hammer or ice pick. But you gotta wait for them to freeze, so I guess buying ice cuts the wait.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Not an issue. Run the 220, 160, and 75 twice. Dump the water back through the work bag with all the trim once you've done it once. If you want to be sure you aren't losing anything, you can run the 25 after doing the others twice.
> 
> I read that squeezing the clump of trim traps some of the trichs in the mass... so the first run I didn't squeeze it. Second run I rang it out for all my hands had. Probably why my second run was about as big as the first.
> 
> Also, another thing I learned from DST. I fill up bowls with water and put them in the freezer. Then you just need to break the big cubes up with a hammer or ice pick. But you gotta wait for them to freeze, so I guess buying ice cuts the wait.


I could do that with the water.
I am in no hurry.
This trim has moved with me and everything.
Hopefully trim doesnt expire lol.
Some is over a yr old I think...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

The stuff I just ran was over a year old. Turned out all right. For the first time in forever I don't have trim sitting around.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank for the tip Jig!

This old stand up deep freezer is from the early 80s and works as good as the day it came from the store.
I have been through 3 newer frigdes...go figure. American quality has gone to shit, thats for sure.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> The stuff I just ran was over a year old. Turned out all right. For the first time in forever I don't have trim sitting around.


Good to know. I dont know why I never used it.
I was supposed to get help to make BHO, but he never came through. I decided I dont want any chemicals anyway.


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2012)

so this is boldt' bags reply to me 



> We are so very sorry to hear that and are doing an immediate investigation as to how that could have happened, either on the supplier side or our manufacturing side, but rest assured we will take care of the problem and will be sending you a replacement bag along with extra pressing filters to make up for any inconvenience. We appreciate your forthrightness and our entire goal is to produce bags that work for our loyal customers. Thank you for bringing this matter to our attention and I will be contacting you soon in regards to the solution.


very stoked, I love this company.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 2, 2012)

Hooray for businesses who actually give a shit about their customers!!! When I do invest in some good bags I will surely buy their stuff. I like supporting those kinda people. You can tell them they won a new customer.


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hooray for businesses who actually give a shit about their customers!!! When I do invest in some good bags I will surely buy their stuff. I like supporting those kinda people. You can tell them they won a new customer.



hell yeah I told them I was going to relay this experience and post it on my review thread so I will definitely let them know, I've been backin this company for years now I really stand by them big time, glad you're jumpin on the bandwagon when you can jig I appreciate that.


this is why I speak out abut companies.

if you guys wann aknow who the best hemp wick company is, humboldt traders hemp wick  those guys make some QUALITY wick, tastes fuckin dank.

http://humboldt-traders.com/

but that's about it, those are the only 2 companies I know that are hella cool and chill back like that, must be a humboldt thing.


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Nov 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hooray for businesses who actually give a shit about their customers!!! When I do invest in some good bags I will surely buy their stuff. I like supporting those kinda people. You can tell them they won a new customer.


+2 on that, I'll be placing my order in the next few days


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2012)

word of mouth rocks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 3, 2012)

My homies grow. He'd doing ok for growing less than 6 months on his own

He is growing dog, some of my crosses and HC's crosses. In MY old soil with fox farm in veg. He doesnt even have flower nutes. so imma ake him some teas when he omes up soon. or give him the ingredients. overall, he ok . he is using my old 400.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

Damn T. Either your a good teacher, or he's a pretty good grower, cuz that looks really good for all the stuff you said. The guy I hooked up with plants, soil, and equiment ended up getting like 1/2 oz. Funny thing though was he couldn't have been more stoked. He'll really be happy when he actually grows some.

Good job.


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2012)

cool what crosses did he get????


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 3, 2012)

thats what i told him, for a first harvest he's doing great. he has a habit of puling off bottom leaves on flower plants because he read it somewhere. He has no net access so he calls me everyday. i got my f1nhk's too, and the male is already spluffing, that is a major +. And pops he is growing DOG, Caliband, Ice x Caseyband, NHK, Sixties Kush. Gave him DOG x Sixties Kush beans last night.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

See that's what it is... constant contact. My dude strait didn't call me once. Just watered them and texted me after he had already harvested them. Didn't even save me a bowl. I have to say, i'm jealous of your pupil.


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats what i told him, for a first harvest he's doing great. he has a habit of puling off bottom leaves on flower plants because he read it somewhere. He has no net access so he calls me everyday. i got my f1nhk's too, and the male is already spluffing, that is a major +. And pops he is growing DOG, Caliband, Ice x Caseyband, NHK, Sixties Kush. Gave him DOG x Sixties Kush beans last night.



right on set him up right


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2012)

lush dabs get me stoned


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2012)

I wish my 1st grow looked like that!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

not too shabby at all, looks like he's got the basics down and a few techniques, lollipoppin off and lst. i wish i had someone to show me the ropes from the get go. i also wish i'd started when i left school ahahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2012)

I was Lucky. I had you guys my first plant i had high times though. but you guys are way better teachers.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2012)

Some shots from this A.M.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2012)

what are they?


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2012)

cannabis plants Bill. you are on RIU!!! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

lolz.......

do all kush plants have the same viny structure with golf ball-esque nugs? 

looks fine T


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2012)

Those are Dog and NHK BX's. Lol.i'd like to think so Don, most Kush's in my experience. I have one pheno that has NO stretch, but i didn't clone although its not too late.


----------



## poplars (Nov 6, 2012)

my experience with kushes doesn't involve vineyness, but golf ball sized nugs are definitely a possibility.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2012)

Pops you don't get vineyness, because you get TREE's!;D


----------



## poplars (Nov 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Pops you don't get vineyness, because you get TREE's!;D



sk bubba pheno don't grow vines bro, she's too short ;D


----------



## poplars (Nov 6, 2012)

made a good 7 grams of full melt diesel pheno hash yesterday, pretty stoked , hopefully it's smokeable today. Ill take pics


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2012)

How long you think pops?  And hopefully hc can chime in and remind me how long his NHK f1's took.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

looks better by the day that T.


----------



## poplars (Nov 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How long you think pops?  And hopefully hc can chime in and remind me how long his NHK f1's took.



mmm makin my mouth water, that means they're close. I'd say a week


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2012)

and i made my last batch of iso yesterday. But instead of shaking it up before i run it through the coffee filter i just put the filter on the bottom of an old plastic jar and put the trim in through the bottom i cut out and just poured the alcohol through no stirring or shaking just let it run. came out way better than usual.


----------



## poplars (Nov 6, 2012)

4th pic down on the bottom, there's a seed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2012)

there are many seeds 
I'm pulling them as i smoke.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2012)

Looking good T. Nice seed selection too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2012)

thx jig, ive got the other dog pheno and a larger sk also seeded that i didnt pull yet then hopefully thats it, but i have a male sitting in my room now because i been procrastinating on putting my breeding box back together.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2012)

sk x dog sounds nice. Could be some killer stuff in there. Don't get lazy T... do something with that male.


----------



## poplars (Nov 6, 2012)

man T I really wish you woulda germed all them seeds I sent ya, I want ya to really try the bubba pheno and make new seeds for yourself!

why wait ya know.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2012)

Yea, i think the male i had in there will be a +1 in yield and it's[60's Kush] a very stoney smoke. But the male i have now took me a while to get i'm glad he had it. Now i can make my f2's which i'm over excited about. but now i have two f1 females one of which i havent seen flower yet, but just cloned it so i can. then i'll know what ill have to do. You will see in coming weeks why i love this cross NHK. and the BX's are doing great too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2012)

poplars said:


> man T I really wish you woulda germed all them seeds I sent ya, I want ya to really try the bubba pheno and make new seeds for yourself!
> 
> why wait ya know.


When i get some paper towels ill be doing a another big seed drop, they will be in there. the last was an epic failure. 1/3 for sk, 0/3 for skunky monkey, 1/7 lush. Lol. never again. i also think the pre 98 in the 60's might bring out some qualities, but 60's kush has some giant dense nugs on her. but sk got that body, eh.. structure.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2012)

2/ 13. Ouch. At least you didn't pay for those seeds. Always looking forward to how your next project turns out.


----------



## poplars (Nov 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> When i get some paper towels ill be doing a another big seed drop, they will be in there. the last was an epic failure. 1/3 for sk, 0/3 for skunky monkey, 1/7 lush. Lol. never again. i also think the pre 98 in the 60's might bring out some qualities, but 60's kush has some giant dense nugs on her. but sk got that body, eh.. structure.



good dude, seriously germ all those sk's and give them priority, they wont dissapoint you. you might not see as big of yeilds as you would with other strains, but when you run into that bubba pheno it will surprise and astound you. straight up strong ass stoney high amazing calm barely any tolerance gain, amazing hash. looking forward to it!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 6, 2012)

What's going on T busy place here this morning. Always love your pics. Do you have trouble using a scope because of your eyes? That's usually a better indicator than waitng for all of the hairs to recede. I like mine a little less done than some people just a few ambers up to a qtr or so is good for me.

Each pheno of my NHK finishes different. My number 3 is done with hairs receded at 50-52 days, #4 goes a good solid 8 weeks and # 5 which stacks calyxs just a little more is done at 8.5.

I have a run that is at 5 wks yesterday. I'm finding that when I pot my clones right into the rosepots they are noticably larger than the ones that go into smaller pots first. There are five #4s, one #3 and one # 5 in that run. Four of the #4s are beasts lol, they are the ones that went into the rosepots right from the chamber


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol, nah HC i was just testing out pops eye's. i have 10 days on her myself i also lost my scope and haven't replaced two years later. i can usually tell though, unless its throwing foxtails all over.. they give me that look, ya know? i'm gonna take testers off of mine from now until i harvest it..And thanks for the imput.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> When i get some paper towels ill be doing a another big seed drop, they will be in there. the last was an epic failure. 1/3 for sk, 0/3 for skunky monkey, 1/7 lush. Lol. never again. i also think the pre 98 in the 60's might bring out some qualities, but 60's kush has some giant dense nugs on her. but sk got that body, eh.. structure.


What happened?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2012)

I re-use my soil. I'm guessing it is too aerated for seedlings. top dries out pretty fast


----------



## poplars (Nov 6, 2012)

first bit of sk diesel wax collected, it is the most oily waxy sticky sappy substance I've ever made. jeeeze. I'm gonna take a dab of it very soon , will let you guys know how dank it is :O


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> first bit of sk diesel wax collected, it is the most oily waxy sticky sappy substance I've ever made. jeeeze. I'm gonna take a dab of it very soon , will let you guys know how dank it is :O


Must've been good!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

hahaha day wrecker lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2012)

Took Notes N Pics, So i'll actually post the pics this time. These are the NHK BX. Blue Cheese x Lush BX. Lush= OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D(all from elite genetics)

So here we go. 

#1











#2











#3






#4






#5 By far my favorite, as of now.


----------



## poplars (Nov 7, 2012)

lol yeah it was good I also started smokin on the bubba pheno of sk yesterday so it kicked my ass pretty fuckin good.



now I"m just trimmin stoked obama got re-elected and that 2 states legalized cannabis 

replacement boldt bag is coming today as well


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Took Notes N Pics, So i'll actually post the pics this time. These are the NHK BX. Blue Cheese x Lush BX. Lush= OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D(all from elite genetics)
> 
> So here we go.
> 
> ...


Bump^^^^..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> lol yeah it was good I also started smokin on the bubba pheno of sk yesterday so it kicked my ass pretty fuckin good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, still trimming?


----------



## poplars (Nov 7, 2012)

sour diesel pheno sk 1 73 micron ice wax FMCD



90 micron (I believe, might have forgot but I doubt it's 120)


----------



## poplars (Nov 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, still trimming?


you betcha, this is what I"m trimmin now.

sk bubba pheno
bubba 1, formerly known as bubba 2.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

Super frosty nugs there Pops!


----------



## poplars (Nov 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Super frosty nugs there Pops!



thanks man, I aint a dedicated outdoor grower for nothin!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> thanks man, I aint a dedicated outdoor grower for nothin!!!


What gets me is that ppl say outdoor isnt as good as indoor. 
Most of my best weed was from outdoor lol.

The Platinum OG everyone raved about was od and nobody even knew it lol.

Now I never got my od White Rhino to be to my liking as it was too airy, but the rest Mango, Grape Ape, Querkle etc etc...all came out great!


----------



## poplars (Nov 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> What gets me is that ppl say outdoor isnt as good as indoor.
> Most of my best weed was from outdoor lol.
> 
> The Platinum OG everyone raved about was od and nobody even knew it lol.
> ...



I think the proper statement is:

Most outdoor isn't better than Most indoor. 

but the PRIMEST outdoor, I believe, is better than the primest indoor. 


all about the environment, how you treat the plant, how you react and adapt to the environment in which you grow.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> I think the proper statement is:
> 
> Most outdoor isn't better than Most indoor.
> 
> ...


My Rhino didnt like the heat pure and simple.
I did what I could to pamper her, but her buds were too airy for my liking, and trimming was a pain. I made hash from her mostly...I ma lazy and have carpel tunnel.
I might try her again inside though.

I was doing veg indoor and light dep outside. So she was flowering during the dead heat of summer, and night temps were 80s often and day was over 100 all the time.

My plants werent monsters for the most part since they were grown in 15, 20 gal bags and some in 32 gal garbage cans.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 7, 2012)

nice !!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

can't fuck with the 600 in the sky eh!


----------



## poplars (Nov 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> can't fuck with the 600 in the sky eh!



or nuclear fusion ball in the sky as I like to know it haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nice !!!!


thx Rich. I hope your girls recover from the power outtage and ypu get some big babies of your own. if it weren't for ther bud structure id be on her too. i like #5 structure.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2012)

Day 49 NHK, so by the way you all are counting it should be around 55-60. since i dont count until i see clusters, but you all say first night 12/12.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2012)

Damn that looks good. You gonna wait about a week on that? FUCK i wish that was in my closet right now. Kinda pissed lol.

Had question for you. looking at the pics on the last page of the whole plants I noticed you still got little buds down near the bottom of the plant. I wondered why (if there is any reason) you leave them there? Or rather why you don't pull them?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2012)

thx jig. i was wondering if anyone else left the "popcorn" and if they don't when is the latest that they pull it. How bout you ? i usually hash that stuff or put it in a pile for hard times.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm filling up trash cans almost every day now. I wait till about 10 days into 12/12 (so about when you start counting) to pull anything. Then between about day 10 and 3 weeks in I will be pulling at will whenever I see something that is tiny. I wait a bit so I can see the budsites developing. I check the size of the budsites near the top and down a little ways. Those are the size of bud I use as a comparison. THen I go looking near the bottom and any budsite that isn't a certain size I pull it off.

I also clear out the trunk real well. Not sure if it's a clone thing... but I seem to get a whole mess of little buds and little leaves all up on the main trunk. I pull every last bit of that... make the 'interior' of the plant nice and open. Let's the airflow get around.

I try to leave as many fan leaves as I can. More transpiration available (i think that's the word, I like them to be able to breath a lot and get as much light as possible). I really don't like popcorn.

I have to say though... I do all this stuff because of my space. It's small and i cram the plants in there. Then tie them back to the screen making things even more compact. If I was growing like you I would pull WAY less than I do now. BUt I would pull more than you.

You could do an experiment and lollipop a couple branches and see if the buds up top are any bigger than ones on the branches next to them. Whatever, you seem to be growing happy plants and nice buds, so don't mess things up too much listening to me lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

i've kinda stopped counting, i have a reminder on my phone of when things went in and then 9 weeks on wards just so i know roughly. kinda hap hazard but you know when shits done and when it's not lol. i like my hairs a little more receded into the nugs but to each his own. shizz looks tasty as T


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2012)

hey Poplars, just ordered some Humbolt wick as I finished by beelasso. I have asked them to send me some promo info so we can give them a shout out at the HTCC expo. I'll let you know what I think compared to the Blasso,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2012)

thx guys, Jig i'm gonna strip a few down. probably my c99 if they ever fully show sex.


----------



## poplars (Nov 8, 2012)

DST said:


> hey Poplars, just ordered some Humbolt wick as I finished by beelasso. I have asked them to send me some promo info so we can give them a shout out at the HTCC expo. I'll let you know what I think compared to the Blasso,



sweet bro! I find the flavor to be much better than be lasso, but you will notice a difference in the first couple of hits while you're taste buds adjust to the new wick. humboldt wick is sick good lookin out bro let me know what you think!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey T, here's a shot of my big girl, looking up her skirt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

damn your system makes some explosive growth jig.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2012)

Right on time Jig!

Yesterday-





10 minutes ago-


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

lollipoppin off! i'd have maybe thinned some of those thinner off shoots but that's just me


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn your system makes some explosive growth jig.


I know right it seems like just a week ago he was worried about the roots.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lollipoppin off! i'd have maybe thinned some of those thinner off shoots but that's just me


So take off more? Lol, i don't mind you guys advice at all. Ive got clones.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn your system makes some explosive growth jig.


Not bad for 7 days, huh? And that's removing a lot of growth too. And the best part bru... my lady won't have to do a thing the whole 10 days I'm gone. Runs itself.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2012)

If it were me I'd clear out the 'center' a little more. I'd leave all the branches, just kinda lollipop them a bit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2012)

ohhh i see. And jig that is some monster growth, your in for a treat when u get back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So take off more? Lol, i don't mind you guys advice at all. Ive got clones.


Personal pref man, d probs thin the spindly ones. Just means bigger main colas n less popcorn, bit I don't mind some, great for bubble n bho 


jigfresh said:


> Not bad for 7 days, huh? And that's removing a lot of growth too. And the best part bru... my lady won't have to do a thing the whole 10 days I'm gone. Runs itself.
> View attachment 2402986View attachment 2402985


I'd miss being in amongst them but you can't argue with the results bro!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Personal pref man, d probs thin the spindly ones. Just means bigger main colas n less popcorn, bit I don't mind some, great for bubble n bho
> 
> I'd miss being in amongst them but you can't argue with the results bro!


I'm still in there every day... just not messing with nutes and water. I get to devote most of my energy to the plants.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2012)

aye jig i went and checked out where i would trim off. but my thing is, am i taking it off for any other reason than convenience, or are they gonna pack on more up top? i have some clones maybe i should do side by side.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2012)

I've never run a comparison, so I couldn't tell you for sure. But in my head you are basically taking a few grams from below and sending them up top. If my thinking is correct you shouldn't be losing any weight. It's not about convenience to me. Well kinda... less buds to trim, but hopefully not at any cost. Might be good to run a side by side if you don't mind the effort.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I've never run a comparison, so I couldn't tell you for sure. But in my head you are basically taking a few grams from below and sending them up top. If my thinking is correct you shouldn't be losing any weight. It's not about convenience to me. Well kinda... less buds to trim, but hopefully not at any cost. Might be good to run a side by side if you don't mind the effort.


I don't mind the effort at all i have some clones that are all around the same height i can try different methods on each.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I don't mind the effort at all i have some clones that are all around the same height i can try different methods on each.


I love this kind of test.
I def want to see the results!
I lollipop and trim smaller branches/buds to reduce trimming, but hopefully I get even more on top as a result


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 8, 2012)

This is how I learned to reduce the branches on the bottom and when....keep in mind that you will not be losing any weight with the end yeild by stripping the bottom. Most peeps strip the bottom third and that's what I would recommend even though I strip the entire bottom half from mine (I like the air flow). 

Doing it this way helps a little bit too in keeping your plants from becoming to branchy in the upper half.......at the end of the first week of flower strip the bottom third and also at the end of the third week. You can also strip after the second week it's just kind of what feels right. If you do all of your stripping too early your upper branches will take that as a signal to grow longer. If you do it a little at a time then your kind of tricking them into not growing quite as much. As you take away the bottom growth the plant can focus more on where it counts, on top. The popcorn never amounts to much anyways and your plant will get more airflow and should produce buds just a little nicer because it's not expending energy on the lowers. 

You know me though I like growing plants that look like cattails lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 8, 2012)

^^
very stratigic 
makes clear sence 

respect 

I an I


----------



## poplars (Nov 8, 2012)

got the new 160 micron bag from boldt bags today and compared it to the fuckup one and the difference was pretty amazing. they threw in an extra press screen for my troubles too, good company


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> got the new 160 micron bag from boldt bags today and compared it to the fuckup one and the difference was pretty amazing. they threw in an extra press screen for my troubles too, good company


Glad you got that sorted out!
Was the bag defective, or the wrong screen in it?


----------



## poplars (Nov 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Glad you got that sorted out!
> Was the bag defective, or the wrong screen in it?



wrong screen in it, perfectly functional bag if I knew exactly what micron it was. I"m guessing 90 micron.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2012)

poplars said:


> wrong screen in it, perfectly functional bag if I knew exactly what micron it was. I"m guessing 90 micron.


Thats what I figured.

They didnt want the other bag back?


----------



## poplars (Nov 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Thats what I figured.



they didn't ask for it back either so I guess I ahve an extra 90 micron haha.


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2012)

so it's 22F outside this morning, I"m definitely making hash  gotta do prep work tho gah.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2012)

pretty cool huh? 55f here.


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> pretty cool huh? 55f here.



yep it's weird up here... it aint like so-cal where you can grow all summer, as soon as november hits everything is cut off up here.



now I Just have to will myself to get this shit setup in such cold weather haha, id on't wanna go outside! lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well it is almost 8 here and barely 40*


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 9, 2012)

Since we are talking about weather... we got our first good rain for like idk... 6 months. The plants are all smiling. Supposed to get snow over the weekend. Snowline supposedly 4000 ft. WOOT!


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2012)

snow line hit 2900 feet yesterday here. I"m at 2400 so just barely missed it.


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2012)

left a bucket of water out all night so I have some freezing cold water to use  gonna start the process now!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2012)

poplars said:


> left a bucket of water out all night so I have some freezing cold water to use  gonna start the process now!


good i dea man. I think it may have been dst who used water & snow , or icicle or some shit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 12, 2012)

Whats good T?


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

so thc is not effecting your memory too badly T, lol....yup, I have been known to do that


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> good i dea man. I think it may have been dst who used water & snow , or icicle or some shit.









This DOG ice was blonde when I made it yesterday and is now dark goo....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

dude tell me it's not snowing over there already?


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2012)

hahaha, na man, that was from a good while ago. Was in reponse to T's post.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank God I was going to take my shorts put the bag...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Thank God I was going to take my shorts put the bag...


haha, gave you a scare huh. i heard the weather should be good the HT site. but who knows. 
Bill, everythings good. droppd more of ya beans yesterday. And D, my meory is very, very selective. And most times the stuff i do remember, i have no idea why i do. but the stuff i need to remember always seems to slip. so i write everything down.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

not really T we've already had snow in the toon and hard frost every day for the last two weeks. i've also been cultivating my winter coat  my memory is my working memory and that's it. short and long term is screwed. deffo burned out a few too many in my heyday


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not really T we've already had snow in the toon and hard frost every day for the last two weeks. i've also been cultivating my winter coat  my memory is my working memory and that's it. short and long term is screwed. deffo burned out a few too many in my heyday


Damn, yea it was cold out this morning here, 46f. Hopefully it doesnt get nasty for you guys while your out there. I see there are a lot of sixers meeting up and even more riu users as well, it should be great. When are you leaving?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2012)

fly over sunday morning. 9ish, get there bout half 11 stoned by 12 no doubt....

it's been getting down to about 37f overnight here. I'm prepped for winter man, hip flask of brandy or scotch wherever i go


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2012)

haha, definitely.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2012)

Lucky warm temperature people you guys are. It's been freezing at my house for about 5 days now. Cats water is frozen solid by the morning. Luckily the cats aren't.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2012)

I was gonna say something but the memory....reboot..

Ok here it is currently 40*F this morn it was 36*F when my girl went off to work.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 13, 2012)

Near record highs around here yesterday (upper 60s). My daughter and her boyfriend were snowboarding day before yesterday at one of ski areas lol.

Heading out to the grow store for supplies later today. What's everyone like for amendments for recycled soil (FFOF)? I'll hit them up at the store for info but wanted to get some opinions here too. Would like to get it cheaper than what the grow store sells it too but I guess I'll have to shop around. Was out and about this morning and swung into a couple of places like Lowes and and a little home and garden store but neither had much in that dept this time of year.

Guanos for N and P and K...what else? Bone meal is high in calcium an P I'll add that to the list. Heading back out in a couple of hours so hit me up with your favorite amendments!!!!!

Puff puff pass grape apollo>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 13, 2012)

I've heard something about Sulphur being good to throw in there, but I can't recall where I read it, or how much to use. I think KushKing42 had something about it on one of his threads. He rebuilds all his soils, and seems to be doing quite well. . . Ah fook, I'm worthless. Go figure, no sleep last night, lol. Hope that's at least a wee help.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks daddio I'll keep that in mind! Pops is taken so for now your dad  

Hope you and yours are doing great mang!


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey works for me. I'm dead to the world, so you could even call me DeadGuy today and it'd work. 

Fook, the countdown is on until I flip the switch on my flower tent. 1 month exactly! Hey, and I have some beans here from somebody on the lower east coast that are looking pretty Lush-ious. Hopefully there's a male in there for some spluffage... That would be a great way to pay back the seed fairy 

Gonna go do some shit. Glad to see all is well in Kushland.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Near record highs around here yesterday (upper 60s). My daughter and her boyfriend were snowboarding day before yesterday at one of ski areas lol.
> 
> Heading out to the grow store for supplies later today. What's everyone like for amendments for recycled soil (FFOF)? I'll hit them up at the store for info but wanted to get some opinions here too. Would like to get it cheaper than what the grow store sells it too but I guess I'll have to shop around. Was out and about this morning and swung into a couple of places like Lowes and and a little home and garden store but neither had much in that dept this time of year.
> 
> ...


definitely kelp meal. worm castings as well.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 13, 2012)

oh, and Alaskan Hummus! It's coming back to me now. You already have that stuff, Caveman


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2012)

My Tahoes are mid week 6 from 12/12 and now I see a few 2-3 per cola of just slightly orange pistils. I thought she was never gonna transition.
I am basing on 10 weeks and looking at Dec7th +- for a finish.
Sooner would be nice since I am dry right now, but I refuse to pull early.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Update on my 150 hps U scrog


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Update on my 150 hps U scrog
> 
> View attachment 2409637View attachment 2409640View attachment 2409644View attachment 2409646


I like your lil cabinet BC.
Can you tell me the dimensions?
I am planning on making a cab or 2 and try to get perpetual.
I am dry right now and nothing will be done till December...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

Cool curved screen bill.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 14, 2012)

Bill the cab looks great, how long until you flip to 12/12?


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2012)

indoor grows always give me this cosy warm in a closed in space feeling haha. not too into indoor growing myself, not against indoor but either though I prefer my outdoor. 


every time I look at an indoor grow and see that HPS on with lil plants in a small space it just makes me feel warm and cozy for some reason you guys notice this?? haha


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2012)

tahoe og is a great morning weed. very relaxing good zen stone without demotivating you for the rest of the day.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2012)

poplars said:


> tahoe og is a great morning weed. very relaxing good zen stone without demotivating you for the rest of the day.


Thanx I have been trying to get a good review on it b4 she gets done.
I have never smoked any, and I only smoke what I grow for the most part, so I am a lil limited...

I need a good daytime strain that wont get me paranoid and shit with racy heart and thoughts.


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx I have been trying to get a good review on it b4 she gets done.
> I have never smoked any, and I only smoke what I grow for the most part, so I am a lil limited...
> 
> I need a good daytime strain that wont get me paranoid and shit with racy heart and thoughts.



tahoe will be perfect for you then if you get the right pheno like I did. not a touch of racey thoughts at all, don't drink too much coffee though that never helps. 


tahoe has a very functional but enjoyable high, you feel high but you feel functional at the same time so it's not like you're sacrificing much, great flavor top notch I'd say. overall rating of a 9 for daytime.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2012)

poplars said:


> tahoe will be perfect for you then if you get the right pheno like I did. not a touch of racey thoughts at all, don't drink too much coffee though that never helps.
> 
> 
> tahoe has a very functional but enjoyable high, you feel high but you feel functional at the same time so it's not like you're sacrificing much, great flavor top notch I'd say. overall rating of a 9 for daytime.


Sounds good!
Thanx for the coffee tip. That might have led me to a lil anxiety with the Hindu Skunk in the early am last time I smoked her. The taste on the HS is really good though!


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Sounds good!
> Thanx for the coffee tip. That might have led me to a lil anxiety with the Hindu Skunk in the early am last time I smoked her. The taste on the HS is really good though!



yeah coffee is a lot stronger than most people realize.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2012)

poplars said:


> tahoe og is a great morning weed. very relaxing good zen stone without demotivating you for the rest of the day.


smoke some bubba pheno sk right before church...


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> smoke some bubba pheno sk right before church...



haha I smoked out a vietnam vet with some bubba sk today he liked it a lot I left him with a nug of it.

got a new torch, heating up my nails 2-3x faster now, dab time!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2012)

poplars said:


> haha I smoked out a vietnam vet with some bubba sk today he liked it a lot I left him with a nug of it.
> 
> got a new torch, heating up my nails 2-3x faster now, dab time!


keep smoking it with random people and report back to me... tell me what norcal thinks


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> keep smoking it with random people and report back to me... tell me what norcal thinks



so far everyone loves it. I still have to trim up the one you called out as the 'truest' bubba pheno, which was the one I stared (*) so I'm stoked.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 14, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I like your lil cabinet BC.
> Can you tell me the dimensions?
> I am planning on making a cab or 2 and try to get perpetual.
> I am dry right now and nothing will be done till December...


2 ft x 2 ft x 4ft tall. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Bill the cab looks great, how long until you flip to 12/12?


waiting on the 3 hothoe's to show sex so I can know if there are going to be any gaps in the screen. otherwise i could flip today, lol.

i got two clones off my grape kush f2, used a 20oz soda bottle, cut the top off, and stuck a baggie over the top. roots in 8 days


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> 2 ft x 2 ft x 4ft tall.
> 
> 
> waiting on the 3 hothoe's to show sex so I can know if there are going to be any gaps in the screen. otherwise i could flip today, lol.
> ...


Sounds like a cool way to root em
I bet that GK F2 is gonna e really nice!


----------



## ineverveg (Nov 14, 2012)

i have a tray of og kush here from humbolt, they are 4 weeks from seed ,done in hempys and every 1 seems to have nice fat indica leaves and i dont seem to have any sativa dom phenos,there are 16 og in the tray with some pineapple express and some freebys which are sativa dom.
any1 have experience with humbolts og ?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2012)

ineverveg said:


> i have a tray of og kush here from humbolt, they are 4 weeks from seed ,done in hempys and every 1 seems to have nice fat indica leaves and i dont seem to have any sativa dom phenos,there are 16 og in the tray with some pineapple express and some freebys which are sativa dom.
> any1 have experience with humbolts og ?


I have only flowered 2 OGs' so far, and that isnt one of them
I never heard of that actually.

Are these from seeds or clones?


----------



## ineverveg (Nov 14, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have only flowered 2 OGs' so fag, and that isnt one of them
> I never heard of that actually.
> 
> Are these from seeds or clones?


They are from seed, 4 days veg till roots hit res and 4 weeks flower


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2012)

ineverveg said:


> They are from seed, 4 days veg till roots hit res and 4 weeks flower


I am interested in this grow.


----------



## ineverveg (Nov 14, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I am interested in this grow.


have a look mate, its in my sig, my first journal


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2012)

ineverveg said:


> have a look mate, its in my sig, my first journal


tried to research Humboldt seeds, but not much info out there.


----------



## ineverveg (Nov 14, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> tried to research Humboldt seeds, but not much info out there.


OG Kush - A mythical SoCal strain - this is the staple against which all the rest of strains are compared. Intense Fuel and Lemon Cleaner taste, high THC, and lots of crystals, this is the one you will find in Californian top spots, where people pay ridiculous amounts of cash to get the &#8220; Original Gangster&#8221; flavor.

this is what it says on the tude, when i read about og they say its sativa dom but mine all look indica


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2012)

ineverveg said:


> OG Kush - A mythical SoCal strain - this is the staple against which all the rest of strains are compared. Intense Fuel and Lemon Cleaner taste, high THC, and lots of crystals, this is the one you will find in Californian top spots, where people pay ridiculous amounts of cash to get the &#8220; Original Gangster&#8221; flavor.
> 
> this is what it says on the tude, when i read about og they say its sativa dom but mine all look indica



its actually not original gangster, it's Ocean Grown.


and I don't think the rest of strains are compared to OG's, there are OG freaks out there then there are people who just want the strongest stoniest shit ya dig.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

it's a staple granted but deffo not what all strains are compared to, maybe 5-10 years back.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's a staple granted but deffo not what all strains are compared to, maybe 5-10 years back.



yep and I'm of the school of thought that there is no one best strain.


I do believe there are best strains of certain categories...like stoniest, trippiest, etc. but of all weeds there's just too many variables and characteristics to rule out


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> smoke some bubba pheno sk right before church...


That was funny! But go in early and put an automatic fart machine under one of the pews


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

poplars said:


> yep and I'm of the school of thought that there is no one best strain.
> 
> 
> I do believe there are best strains of certain categories...like stoniest, trippiest, etc. but of all weeds there's just too many variables and characteristics to rule out


each man has his holy grail eh!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

i know i do.

All 3 of my fantastic smelling c99's were males, i took my cuts and killed em. popped a few beans, Skunky Monkey, Sour Kush, Sasha x C99, Kennel Cough, Special Edward. very interesting mix. they have all started popping. Even the Kennel Cough that came off a recently harvest girl.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> That was funny! But go in early and put an automatic fart machine under one of the pews


Probably be sleep before the sermon is over, and here i am smoking it at 10:30am. btw i forgot to mention i dropped 30 or so seeds. so i shouldn't be clomimg for a while i made sure i kept enough clones in veg to hold me over perpetually until they are ready.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm excited for the guy's a Breeders Boutique, I know even if a cup is not won, good things will come from this. Good Luck at the cup. 

DOG- the cup entry. (dst's pic)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

I can't imagine what winning the cup will feel like, I might explode. Or sex wee hopefully not in a related way


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2012)

T how many Sk's did you germ? I bet they germ fast!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I can't imagine what winning the cup will feel like, I might explode. Or sex wee hopefully not in a related way


Well i think your chances are good, besides all the politics and blah. I figure once they feel that warm cozy face fucked feeling it should be a wrap.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

poplars said:


> T how many Sk's did you germ? I bet they germ fast!


i germed 5, imma take some shots. i have one up n going already, i'm thinking to say its bubba it looks nothing like my diesel pheno's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well i think your chances are good, besides all the politics and blah. I figure once they feel that warm cozy face fucked feeling it should be a wrap.


Hoping its not a done deal on who supplies most drugs n whores but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey T what's good.

All of those new seedlings are now in veg mode big time and have been potted up once some are ready to go into rosepots. Pics sometime soon. They been topped and will be cloned in the next few weeks.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i germed 5, imma take some shots. i have one up n going already, i'm thinking to say its bubba it looks nothing like my diesel pheno's.



what's up with you and not germin all of em  you afriad I"m not gonna send you more???? trust me they're worth the space I realllllllllly want you to get a true bubba pheno there's lots of diesel in her you gotta grow a lot of them to run into that dank bubba unless you have really good luck.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

Skunky Monkey 3/3 ready for cups.






3/11 Big thick ass taproots






4/5 should be 5/5 by days end.






1/2 Special Edward






Sasha x C99 2/3


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

poplars said:


> what's up with you and not germin all of em  you afriad I"m not gonna send you more???? trust me they're worth the space I realllllllllly want you to get a true bubba pheno there's lots of diesel in her you gotta grow a lot of them to run into that dank bubba unless you have really good luck.


if i keep running seeds like this i'll see her. I'll probably be doing another seed run in two weeks or so. i'll probably runn that last 8 Pure SK's next to My SK crosses.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> if i keep running seeds like this i'll see her. I'll probably be doing another seed run in two weeks or so. i'll probably runn that last 8 Pure SK's next to My SK crosses.



right on I like the sounds of that.


throw a lil hydrogen peroxide on those paper towels broseph


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

I think the beans are fine, its moist in the bag. the brown tinge is from the auto adjust on my comp. i wouldn't have used it but it made the seedlings look more noticeable.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2012)

well I used to get that brown tinge on the paper so I was just suggesting it because the hydrogen peroxide gives the roots oxygen while preventing bad stuff from growing, I've been using it for years.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2012)

Not the pics of the seedlings I was just talking about these are just some clones that just got potted up this morning, Grape Apollo and DBL Grape Apollo. 

Wish you guys could smoke some if this,,,opened the jar this morning and it smelled like an easter basket lol. Taste as good as it smells and has a strong motivational high


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

Love the color of the buds, not purp but has a hue to it. Nice!


----------



## Xub420 (Nov 15, 2012)

Bad ass thread...im subbed up...getting spiced up for a winter harvest!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

cool stay around! post pics and all that. Im about to snap a few soon.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2012)

And in keeping with the Kush theme of the thread these are a couple of the new babies in the cave. 

From right to left 2 Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight, 1 Headband (middle plant), the little one on top is a Hindu Kush f1 and the bushy stud in the small container is a Double Grape Apollo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

Those Purple Kush crosses seem to have some good vigor.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2012)

are those my purple kush x sweet afghani delicious cross?? or something else


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Those Purple Kush crosses seem to have some good vigor.


They do that's great to see! The Superbud x Blue Dream are just as big, they are under the 1k right now 

I'll just flood T's thread with pics today lol ; !)

Blueberry x (pre 98 Bubba Kush x Master Kush)...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

great, cuz my battery died lol. only got a few pics off.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> great, cuz my battery died lol. only got a few pics off.


Glad to help. I get off more on my vegging plants though lol. Got a couple of runs coming down next week, a lot of NHK. That's not to say I'm going to take pics though hehe. Kidding! Get's to be too much like work sometimes


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2012)

poplars said:


> are those my purple kush x sweet afghani delicious cross?? or something else


Quite possibly. T?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2012)

HC I think the pots I just bought are the same or very similar to the ones you have there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Quite possibly. T?


Lol, pops how likely would that be somebody made the same cross. And post them in here. I threw HC a few of the crosses to Kush his garden out a bit, since i wouldn't have the space, i shared the love.


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, pops how likely would that be somebody made the same cross. And post them in here. I threw HC a few of the crosses to Kush his garden out a bit, since i wouldn't have the space, i shared the love.


lol blame it on the dabs haha


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i germed 5, imma take some shots. i have one up n going already, i'm thinking to say its bubba it looks nothing like my diesel pheno's.


i hope u get da bubba pheno... outta 5 you got good chances... if u end up with 2 females i bet u one them bubba... u have to try it to beleave t bro... then u too will be walking funny....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2411194
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait what? blueberry x master kush x bubba???? um let me rub some those genetics. can u furthur elaborate on whos blueberry ect?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wait what? blueberry x master kush x bubba???? um let me rub some those genetics. can u furthur elaborate on whos blueberry ect?


insanely fat leaves!!! thick ass stems and short stocky plant.. im always looking for geetics like that... indica has fuck.. if u come across any holla at me u will be rewarded


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2012)

nice to see ya in here chitown!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wait what? blueberry x master kush x bubba???? um let me rub some those genetics. can u furthur elaborate on whos blueberry ect?


Nice looking plant huh! The Blueberry is my cut that I've had for close to 5 yrs DP was the breeder. The Bubbamaster came from aev a little while back as pre98 bubba kush x master kush beans. I had 4 plants to work with and out of those two of them were male. I took the pollen from both males and spluffed the other two females. The Blueberry must have gotten in the way cause she gave me 3 beans right after that project lol. Nice of her huh!

Plenty of the Bubbamaster beans sitting around gathering dust man, the hc bird hasn't been flying much lately ; !) Two more Blueberry x Bubbamaster plants in veg along with the one in the pic,,,another kush pheno and a blueberry pheno

Shot of the mom...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice looking plant huh! The Blueberry is my cut that I've had for close to 5 yrs DP was the breeder. The Bubbamaster came from aev a little while back as pre98 bubba kush x master kush beans. I had 4 plants to work with and out of those two of them were male. I took the pollen from both males and spluffed the other two females. The Blueberry must have gotten in the way cause she gave me 3 beans right after that project lol. Nice of her huh!
> 
> Plenty of the Bubbamaster beans sitting around gathering dust man, the hc bird hasn't been flying much lately ; !) Two more Blueberry x Bubbamaster plants in veg along with the one in the pic,,,another kush pheno and a blueberry pheno
> 
> Shot of the mom...


The mom is beautiful...chunky and colorful!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2012)

insane flower to leaf ratio on the heavy indica dom plant.. ima shoot u a pm...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2012)

how is the yield? id imagine well with the bluebrry and master in it.. did the bubba bring dpwn yield? how she smell and taste explaine to me diffrences in phenos.. let me pick ur brain on this if u will hommie


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

Awesome, Love to see the love spread!

And chi-town, i'm hyped about the sk cross. Just thinking of how slow they veg and the vigor that will be added. can't wait til i side by side em with true sk.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2012)

poplars said:


> indoor grows always give me this cosy warm in a closed in space feeling haha. not too into indoor growing myself, not against indoor but either though I prefer my outdoor.
> 
> every time I look at an indoor grow and see that HPS on with lil plants in a small space it just makes me feel warm and cozy for some reason you guys notice this?? haha


Only a few days late with this comment... but I feel the same way. One of the reasons I like my closet so much.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> HC I think the pots I just bought are the same or very similar to the ones you have there.


What's going on bassman. Got some shepherds pie started on the stove and smoking some NHK. I don't smoke Kush too much during the day lately lol, always lots to do .

How much do they hold, they look the same ( mine hold 1.75 gal). I like the fact that the are only 7.5" sq and fairly deep. I have 40 or more of them and they are all being used...had to resort to round pots earlier lol. Did a lot of upcanning today now it's time to empty out the chamber


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Only a few days late with this comment... but I feel the same way. One of the reasons I like my closet so much.


Come on over to my place jig I have room for a couple of small beachchairs in one of my grow rooms. Very nice in the winter : !)


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll be over in a few bro. You got any iced tea around there. I get thirsty hanging in the 'sun' smoking with my buddies.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> how is the yield? id imagine well with the bluebrry and master in it.. did the bubba bring dpwn yield? how she smell and taste explaine to me diffrences in phenos.. let me pick ur brain on this if u will hommie


This is the maiden voyage for this accidental cross. The BB was feminized so I'm expecting the 3 beans she produced to be fems also. Never had any experience pollinating a feminized plant, thinking she will be fine no herming ever with this blueberry. The smell orthe Blueberry is strong and real sweet like bazooka joe bubble gum, taste like it smells on the inhale and has a high like the breeders description,,,very euphoric and a mood enhancer. Advertised as 19.5% thc it's not a slouch has a good solid stone to it. Finishes at between 7.5-8 wks and likes almost no nutes. Very sensitive 
.
I'll post pics and a write up of the Bubba x Master Kush a little later man


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on bassman. Got some shepherds pie started on the stove and smoking some NHK. I don't smoke Kush too much during the day lately lol, always lots to do .
> 
> How much do they hold, they look the same ( mine hold 1.75 gal). I like the fact that the are only 7.5" sq and fairly deep. I have 40 or more of them and they are all being used...had to resort to round pots earlier lol. Did a lot of upcanning today now it's time to empty out the chamber


I am working on making some daytime smoke myself.

I upcanned a dozen I think today that were way overdue.

My squares are like 4 gall iI think. they look the same, but mine are like 12-13" square.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tF8-_NkgB8&feature=related peep that trubz


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jeb made Cali finally. SoCal Palm Springs area.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tF8-_NkgB8&feature=related peep that trubz


I seen it chi. i used to know a whole bunch about him back when i was ito books of knowledge n all that shit. 



jeb5304 said:


> Jeb made Cali finally. SoCal Palm Springs area.


Awesome Jebs, i know your gonna love it.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 17, 2012)

Welcome to Cali Jeb!!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 17, 2012)

california is a wonderful state, my favorite by far. Tryna im subbed man, some wonderful plants here


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 18, 2012)

Darn modem shit the bed friday night, just got another one. 

Yo T thanks for the link to em's cc feed


----------



## rollajoint (Nov 18, 2012)

Dinafem - og kush
Week 7

http://i45.tinypic.com/nq1u1w.jpg

Sin city seeds - Sour flame og
week 7

http://i46.tinypic.com/90rbea.jpg

sour flame og #2
week 7

http://i45.tinypic.com/2u7vmrr.jpg


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2012)

YodelayYahoo....

check your she-mail bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 19, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T what's good.
> 
> All of those new seedlings are now in veg mode big time and have been potted up once some are ready to go into rosepots. Pics sometime soon. They been topped and will be cloned in the next few weeks.


Did I say cloned in the next few weeks lol?? Started taking cuttings last night until I ran out of plugs. The only one that has shown pistils is the blueberry x bubbamaster but the purple kushs' preflowers look female and at least one of the superbud x blue dream do too. I hate this stage,,,checking for sex impatiently every day lol

They are all growing pretty fast and are scheduled to be flipped next week. Two different phenos of the superbud cross, keep your fingers crossed for girls


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Dinafem - og kush
> Week 7
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/nq1u1w.jpg
> ...


Looking good man, i wanted to try dina fem OG Kush as well as a few other OG Kush's not crosses, just OG. And i know the sin city stuff is flame man the crosses they put out are nice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Did I say cloned in the next few weeks lol?? Started taking cuttings last night until I ran out of plugs. The only one that has shown pistils is the blueberry x bubbamaster but the purple kushs' preflowers look female and at least one of the superbud x blue dream do too. I hate this stage,,,checking for sex impatiently every day lol
> 
> They are all growing pretty fast and are scheduled to be flipped next week. Two different phenos of the superbud cross, keep your fingers crossed for girls


Impatiently being our own fault. I hate waiting as well. with the 20 or so seedlings i have now i may start 12/12ing them in sets to show sex. i have no room for males(except the two i have).


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2012)

i feel like i might be taking pics soon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2012)

NHK #2
















NHK #1





















NHK #4
















NHK #5





















NHK #3


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2012)

right on mayne.


here's some sour diesel pheno sk ice wax I made about a week ago 



and here's some powdered lush hash that I melted to dab


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol, do you even smoke weed anymore pops? just wax?


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, do you even smoke weed anymore pops? just wax?



I do smoke herb too, but I really am in dire need of a new bong so I can really enjoy my flowers now. I have a good bubbler that lets me take pretty big rips but the flavor is kinda meh, bongs are where it's at for flowers.

I still smoke herb atleast twice a day but I usually start and end with dabs haha. 


I mean it only takes me like 2-3 dabs to be right where I want to be. with herb if I don't have a bong I gotta rip that thing for a while and it just feels pointless. now with a bong I'd feel differently


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2012)

starting a new hash run today, this time it's the sk bubba 1


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> I do smoke herb too, but I really am in dire need of a new bong so I can really enjoy my flowers now. I have a good bubbler that lets me take pretty big rips but the flavor is kinda meh, bongs are where it's at for flowers. I still smoke herb atleast twice a day but I usually start and end with dabs haha. I mean it only takes me like 2-3 dabs to be right where I want to be. with herb if I don't have a bong I gotta rip that thing for a while and it just feels pointless. now with a bong I'd feel differently


 I dont have a huge tolerance, but the bong just feels right for me. I can RIP it if I want or take smaller rips. I dont have to put out a joint and re-light it to taste a cigarette ash flavor to start it off, and my lungs appreciate the filtering and cooling the bong provides as well. I have a spoon, but it is harsh white often, and my throat was hurting all the time. A few days after using the bong only that completely went away!


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I dont have a huge tolerance, but the bong just feels right for me. I can RIP it if I want or take smaller rips. I dont have to put out a joint and re-light it to taste a cigarette ash flavor to start it off, and my lungs appreciate the filtering and cooling the bong provides as well. I have a spoon, but it is harsh white often, and my throat was hurting all the time. A few days after using the bong only that completely went away!



for sure I really love the feel of a nice thick clear bong, particularly beaker kinds with nice diffusion are really good. straight bongs are alright but they tend to clear a little too fast for my taste.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> for sure I really love the feel of a nice thick clear bong, particularly beaker kinds with nice diffusion are really good. straight bongs are alright but they tend to clear a little too fast for my taste.


 I plan to get a "real" bong, but for now I have my homemade 750 ml Hennessy bong.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am not sure what I did, but the tabs are gone above the quick reply, so I cant add a pic...?!?


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2012)

been makin hash for 5 hours, on the very last run now.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 19, 2012)

same here bassman, the shits to upload pics or change size font color choose smileys, all of it is missing, weird... lets see some of that hard earned hashish!


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2012)

hehe, here it is!

chitowns sour kush bubba pheno ice wax

73µ

full yeild:


zoom in:



my fingers are very sticky, I"m proud of myself. going to take some dabs now 

will post dry pics when its dry and pocked cured slightly


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 19, 2012)

DST said:


> I know this is not kush...but this is how the VertScrogExoCheeseFlyingSpagMonster turned out, lol. Let's see how a Kush performs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FLYING SPAGHETTI MONSTER AGAIN, its a conspiracy! your going to get super fucked off that hash man props to you!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 19, 2012)

pops is gonna be super man high


----------



## poplars (Nov 19, 2012)

theexpress said:


> pops is gonna be super man high


yess sir I need it lifes harrddd


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey pops what's the good word bro. Your Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delights are growing like monsters and will be getting flipped next week. There are two of them with cuttings taken from both. The preflowers look female but should know for sure in a few days.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey pops what's the good word bro. Your Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delights are growing like monsters and will be getting flipped next week. There are two of them with cuttings taken from both. The preflowers look female but should know for sure in a few days.I'll keep you posted


hehe sounds about right outdoors that plant with enough soil will easily hit 8 foot


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

Pre 98 bubba kush bx2... Lower buds are pregnant with docs og.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> View attachment 2416313View attachment 2416316
> 
> Pre 98 bubba kush bx2... Lower buds are pregnant with docs og.


yo
u are a fucking asset.. has a friend an a proud cannabiss warrior... let me hold some them beans nigga


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF3mJv9hnR0&feature=fvwrel


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

Whats the guesses on how long left? 
They were put in 12/12 on october 4th and i plan on chopping between the first 2 weeks of december


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Whats the guesses on how long left?
> They were put in 12/12 on october 4th and i plan on chopping between the first 2 weeks of december


looks fucking dank im def interested.

that has about a week to a week and a half left broseph


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

Dont worry I got yall covered...


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Dont worry I got yall covered...


and i havent forgot what i told you id send ya either haha ill get it sent out when im a lil less busy trimmin and hashing. 

but you let me know if your about to start another seed run and ill gladly get it sent out faster so you can germ em and grow em!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

10-14 days doggie n chop


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

i am the supreame master of the pr8 98 bubba... let her go almost half amber... then ur dick will be in the dirt like mines is now


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

mines 75% amber.... let them go 10 weeks outside


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

i think true indicas only benefit from o much ambering. i think ambering only adds to the confsing and drowsy effect


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> i think true indicas only benefit from o much ambering. i think ambering only adds to the confsing and drowsy effect



sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeit.. if i can still remeber my name or urs then i aint high nuff jo


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnL-cuzmzS4&feature=related to them vics who robbed me.. ill catch up with ya..... bet


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeit.. if i can still remeber my name or urs then i aint high nuff jo


you go back to the windy city, or you still in socal?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

Docs og 2 an 3
































Venom og












Scott's og


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

that docs og looked kinda like my dvk


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> you go back to the windy city, or you still in socal?


im all over doggie


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

i cant wait white


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

Everything pictured is pregnant by a docs og male


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i cant wait white


The smell in the tent is just crazy!!! The blue dream clone I got just sweetens up the funk but og to the max!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The smell in the tent is just crazy!!! The blue dream clone I got just sweetens up the funk but og to the max!!


send me a lil some some for xmas... u know ur boi just got a lick hit on him for 2 bows right


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

DAmn Wbw, everything looks flamw, i know them crosses gon be fire.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

we are a;ll at ur awe sir..... i fux with white....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> DAmn Wbw, everything looks flamw, i know them crosses gon be fire.


It's been a long time coming for me to post something in this thread lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

i know right, well u took some good ass pics. and i know it's gon be bangin' smoke.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

Got some blue ox going now in veg.. Blue ox= old blues x the ox male(ox=Katsu bubba kush bx out crossed to a pre 98 bubba)Some starfighters lemon alien dawg x Tahoe alien and Popped 6 lemon alien dawgs(alien dawg x lemon kush) it's going to be fun with these.. New years I'm dropping some more beans.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

What is old blues? is it the same as Livers aka Blues? or is it a blue strain, i.e. Blueberry.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

It's a blueberry not sure which one I know it's supposed to be a good one.. Rare dankness is using this cut once I find out more about it let you know.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

thats wassup, i wish i could get my hands on some good blueberry. i love blue strains.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

After trying the real bluedream and seeing what it yields i have the upmost repect for it.. All the fake bluedream threw me off to it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> After trying the real bluedream and seeing what it yields i have the upmost repect for it.. All the fake bluedream threw me off to it


I got the real deal.. Smells like blueberry jam and the buds are so dense and heavy it make no sense. She is easily one o the frostiest girls and the yield on her should be the most in the tent..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

thats how my bluecheese was, like blueberry muffins i use to get back in the day b4 school.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats how my bluecheese was, like blueberry muffins i use to get back in the day b4 school.


skunky monkey have several phenos that smell almost exactly like blueberries. must be the GG shining through


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got the real deal.. Smells like blueberry jam and the buds are so dense and heavy it make no sense. She is easily one o the frostiest girls and the yield on her should be the most in the tent..



SOUNDS LIKE DA ONE I GREW... buds were has hard as any my kushes


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> After trying the real bluedream and seeing what it yields i have the upmost repect for it.. All the fake bluedream threw me off to it


I have real deal blue dream crosses in seed form son


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

She is just as rock hard as the bubba.. I can tell growin the crosses of this will be fun


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> I have real deal blue dream crosses in seed form son


iii got it in cali... clone form... we callin her the pre 08 bluedream... dessert edition nillllgga


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> She is just as rock hard as the bubba.. I can tell growin the crosses of this will be fun


its gonna increase yield..... two very potent strains in there ownright in there own classifications.... a heavy yielding super thc rich sativa dom bluedream crossed to a rock solid funky smelling near pure indica bubba kush.. i want in


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll try it after you guys get it to F4 lol but the F1's on that will be crazy haha


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> I'll try it after you guys get it to F4 lol but the F1's on that will be crazy haha


my favorite sativas/sativa hybrids in this order....

strawberry diesel
bluedream
sour diesel
super lemon haze
super silver haze {bland spicey taste but it wrecks u nice}


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

My grail's are all Strawberry D crosses.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My grail's are all Strawberry D crosses.


that shit was awesome.... she had sexy red ass hairs n shit!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't have a grail sativa yet but ecsd is up there.. I'm going to start running some since I lack those strains. I grew a couple before but I plan on trying to find a nice haze that I can work with.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2012)

Yea i grew out a strawberry D x Sour og, it was dank super sweet strawberry goodness, crossed it to sour Banana og x Sour og


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Don't have a grail sativa yet but ecsd is up there.. I'm going to start running some since I lack those strains. I grew a couple before but I plan on trying to find a nice haze that I can work with.


the best thing about the ecsd is the smell and tatse... u might build a tolerence to her but that atsete never gets old....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

i got the pure strawberry diesel


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

somebody send me a straberry d cross for next year  i'll return the favor in some way


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

how the sourkush will have u walking around like da walkin dead... the strawberry diesel will atleast for me.... instantly put a smile on my face.. i just cant help it.. i didnt get to smoke enough of it... i only had one plant and had to split it.. i only got like 2 zips off her and smoked that to the face


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

2 zips is easily enough to truly judge a strain . I have like 3-4 zips of blackberry kush


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> 2 zips is easily enough to truly judge a strain . I have like 3-4 zips of blackberry kush



wish i had some of that.... blackberry jam og funk


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wish i had some of that.... blackberry jam og funk


its pretty kickin, good high too. I wish I had the hash of it.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> its pretty kickin, good high too. I wish I had the hash of it.


run an ounce of it threw some bags


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> run an ounce of it threw some bags


this bud is too dense to run in ice water hash IMO....if I had a pro-stat BHO running setup I'd consider running it into BHO. but I'd have to buy butane that the BEST IN THE BIZ say has nothing that wont evaporate or purge out....... I know for sure I could make some bomb bho, but I don't want to do it unless I have the tools and the pure solvents that wont stick in the oil.....I"m talkin shit that is confirmed through post-analysis of the oil and shit ya dig.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

ima expecrt in making bubble with dense indicas..... let it sit out the bag a couple days..... then run it threw a coffee grinder and run that threw bags.... it will work fine


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ima expecrt in making bubble with dense indicas..... let it sit out the bag a couple days..... then run it threw a coffee grinder and run that threw bags.... it will work fine


coffee grinder is gonna blow up hella trich heads bro


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> coffee grinder is gonna blow up hella trich heads bro


naw not if u do it like its dope.... i have an elect. coffee grinder.. i push down let up push down let up then bam... not grind to dust bro


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> naw not if u do it like its dope.... i have an elect. coffee grinder.. i push down let up push down let up then bam... not grind to dust bro


well it seems possibly legit to me some trich heads will be broken but not a shitload...hmm I'd still want a little more expirementation before calling that a preferred method.so on the bho subject.... I will now not use vector 5x butane, here's why.it contains http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trimethylolethanelook at the boiling point on that substance, 150C........ that wont evaporate out. it contains a few other questionable substances like this as well. could someone please show me some butane that *doesn't* contain questionable chemicals that don't evaporate out???????


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 20, 2012)

I just cant bring myself to destroy all the pretty bud to make pretty hash


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> I just cant bring myself to destroy all the pretty bud to make pretty hash


have you tried hash like this???(this was made from shake btw.)sour kush bubba pheno ICE WAX.... the browner stuff is the 73 micron, the golder stuff is the 90..... DANK I'm fuckin stoned.90µ73µstill pocket curing it so it will probably change a bit more, its just dank, I love hash so much.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 20, 2012)

Its beautiful, but I would rather have jars full of bud than a jar with extremely strong hash, just my personal opinion


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> Its beautiful, but I would rather have jars full of bud than a jar with extremely strong hash, just my personal opinion


I happen to have both


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 20, 2012)

the best of both worlds! very nice!


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

that new sk bubba hash knocked me out HARD last night.... I'm still really slow and tired this mornin....need coffee.... *yaawwwwnnnn*


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 22, 2012)

The hash looks tits pops!...................................... This is bassman999 btw,..........................using my alias till they get back to me about fixing my real profile on here.....................I cant do pics, spaces, multi quote, or anything at all lol.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 22, 2012)

My last reply took me to yahoo with a riu link...wtf is wrong with my shit here?!?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2012)

What up T? Hope alls well bro.

Yo chitown... you ever smoked Amnesia Haze??? I smoked some a few days ago and I really liked the high. Has the nice buzz the blue dream does, but it's cleaner, doesn't have much body stone at all. I liked it better than the Super Lemon and Super Silver haze.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> What up T? Hope alls well bro. Yo chitown... you ever smoked Amnesia Haze??? I smoked some a few days ago and I really liked the high. Has the nice buzz the blue dream does, but it's cleaner, doesn't have much body stone at all. I liked it better than the Super Lemon and Super Silver haze.


 Might be how it was grown, but sounds very interesting to me..........Lots of ppl like the SSH and BD, if its better than those that says a lot!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2012)

Here's the description from the soma s33ds website:

Amnesia Haze is a very complicated genetic cross. You have the magnificent Southeast Asian genetics, (Thai sticks, Cambodian, Laotian) of which were my all time favorites. Then you have the fine Jamaican Haze varieties with their high THC percentage and sharp flavor. It also has an Afghani-Hawaiian genetic crossed in, speeding up the flowering time and further enhancing the taste. The result is a strain that has won first place in 3 different cannabis contests in the Netherlands in the past 2 years, including The High Times Cannabis Cup 2004. Barneys Breakfast Bar won first place for the all-around Cannabis Cup with the Amnesia Haze that he got from me. It has continued to be one of his best sellers to this present date. For a grower the Amnesia Haze is a slight challenge, taking up to 13 weeks to finish flowering, but with the excellent yield and amazing high and taste, it is well worth it.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 22, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Here's the description from the soma s33ds website: Amnesia Haze is a very complicated genetic cross. You have the magnificent Southeast Asian genetics, (Thai sticks, Cambodian, Laotian) of which were my all time favorites. Then you have the fine Jamaican Haze varieties with their high THC percentage and sharp flavor. It also has an Afghani-Hawaiian genetic crossed in, speeding up the flowering time and further enhancing the taste. The result is a strain that has won first place in 3 different cannabis contests in the Netherlands in the past 2 years, including The High Times Cannabis Cup 2004. Barneys Breakfast Bar won first place for the all-around Cannabis Cup with the Amnesia Haze that he got from me. It has continued to be one of his best sellers to this present date. For a grower the Amnesia Haze is a slight challenge, taking up to 13 weeks to finish flowering, but with the excellent yield and amazing high and taste, it is well worth it.


 13 weeks is seriously long..............I have heard some hazes have phenos that go on forever and never seem to really finish...........................as you said that good things come to those who wait.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 22, 2012)

Don G&T grew a panama red for like 6 months or something. Said it was a really awesome smoke. I think it was flowering for 30 weeks before he finally cut it...............but yeah, that's like 2 grows for only 1 harvest.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 22, 2012)

That really is crazy........this local guy has a panama red cross that has Bubba in it...................supposed to be great according to him..............I didnt get that one, but might next time I get clones from him.


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 22, 2012)

poplars said:


> its pretty kickin, good high too. I wish I had the hash of it.


Hey maybe off topic, but I've been trying to find blackberry kush that leans on the kush side, which was yours? I'm in socal and it seems all the clubs only have the blackberry leaning pheno. Thanks


----------



## poplars (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> Hey maybe off topic, but I've been trying to find blackberry kush that leans on the kush side, which was yours? I'm in socal and it seems all the clubs only have the blackberry leaning pheno. Thanks


the only clone Ive seen up here smelled like straight up blackberries. but when Icrossed it and made seeds, subsequent generations showed more kush to it.


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

poplars said:


> the only clone Ive seen up here smelled like straight up blackberries. but when Icrossed it and made seeds, subsequent generations showed more kush to it.


Thanks for the reply, yea it seems the one around here is consistent in form and high the taste and smell are where individual grower success really plays but none really match the kush phenos I've had a few years ago. Really need guidance because I'm pulling my hair out not being able to find some real strains. It's not that i don't like ogs, its just that its so hard as is to find the real deal of some strains and ogs seem even HARDER to separate strong ones from weak ones. I had Mango kush once that was the epitome of a one hit strain. Even mix of kush (not og) and mango, absolutely potent as all heck. Also, that Pure Kush, man I'd sell my kidney for the real cut of that, such a potent high quality delight. So bright white and just shines back. But socal seems to have zero non og kushs.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> Hey maybe off topic, but I've been trying to find blackberry kush that leans on the kush side, which was yours? I'm in socal and it seems all the clubs only have the blackberry leaning pheno. Thanks


huh.... blackberry kush is og x blueberry.... both phenos ive had are kushy has fuck..... the og pheno is more og fuely with no purple but a slight berry og taste... and the blueberry pheno if u even wanna call it that seems like a split 50/50 with equal parts kush to berry... that shit stanks like of funk... then when you break it up u smell a dep rich berry funk....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

and dont let all the og kush varieties fool ya... just cuzz they callin og dont mean shit... this bannana og from a disp in anaheim was some chemicaly uncured heady high bulshit....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

it only looks good to the eye the lungs know better/...


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks absolutely gorgeous. Yea around here I've heard it quoted as Blackberry x white rhino for Oregon kid's cut and all the others I've found are NEVER KUSHY which makes my heart sad. I don't suppose you can advise me where in socal to ease my trouble mind and find some of this potent mouth/brian candy? Haha i'm getting desperate, I lived in the midwest for the longest time so I learned what seeds to buy, now that I'm here though I've GOT to make use of local cuttings but can't seem to find any of real quality and legitimate genetics.

*BTW it's funny you used banana og as an example because i see that around recently, this really chemical totally harsh strain as banana og.
As far as ogs, I had a cut of Larry og that knocked my socks off and a cut of Lemon OG that did the same but after maybe the 9th time of buying each so 1/9 times being real isn't very good.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> Looks absolutely gorgeous. Yea around here I've heard it quoted as Blackberry x white rhino for Oregon kid's cut and all the others I've found are NEVER KUSHY which makes my heart sad. I don't suppose you can advise me where in socal to ease my trouble mind and find some of this potent mouth/brian candy? Haha i'm getting desperate, I lived in the midwest for the longest time so I learned what seeds to buy, now that I'm here though I've GOT to make use of local cuttings but can't seem to find any of real quality and legitimate genetics.


the problem lies in people biting popular names to highly potent strains... trying to market it under the same name when its clearly not the fucking same... this violator kush was lovely..... too fucking bad it hermed!!!!!


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the problem lies in people biting popular names to highly potent strains... trying to market it under the same name when its clearly not the fucking same... this violator kush was lovely..... too fucking bad it hermed!!!!!


Very true, I like to say that LA has designer weed and caters to public opinion WAY too much. I mean, not every indica should be an og at a club and the strains that have been elite and unique in past experience (even commonly sometimes) are always mid grade and thus bad representations. I was lucky to gain interest while in the midwest because to tell if a strain was real it required a lot more research and yet the diversity to see any strain through import (lived in Chicago) WAS there. But yea, really at my wits end trying to find some unique cuttings. I'm a sativa guy but I'm determined to find a staple indica to hang onto and I'm really seeking a high quality kush. I gave up finding a northern california quality purple strain long ago haha.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> Very true, I like to say that LA has designer weed and caters to public opinion WAY too much. I mean, not every indica should be an og at a club and the strains that have been elite and unique in past experience (even commonly sometimes) are always mid grade and thus bad representations. I was lucky to gain interest while in the midwest because to tell if a strain was real it required a lot more research and yet the diversity to see any strain through import (lived in Chicago) WAS there. But yea, really at my wits end trying to find some unique cuttings. I'm a sativa guy but I'm determined to find a staple indica to hang onto and I'm really seeking a high quality kush. I gave up finding a northern california quality purple strain long ago haha.


im from humboldt park origenaly.... just got back from socal like a month not even ago


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

purple kush from canada... also chemicaly uncured hydro crap...


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im from humboldt park origenaly.... just got back from socal like a month not even ago


Nice, the best purp I ever had came from your general area. Beautiful light frosted nugs with white purple frost. Just spectacular. Also one that was barney the dinosaur purple and tasted so strongly of what you imagine the color purple tastes like haha. Any clubs you strongly recommend for cuttings If I ever made it up that way?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

im from humboldt park not humboldt county...


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im from humboldt park not humboldt county...


OH D'OH haha. No kidden very cool yea you know what I mean then about diversity you get out there.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> OH D'OH haha. No kidden very cool yea you know what I mean then about diversity you get out there.


yea were did u stay at in da chi


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yea were did u stay at in da chi


Well my family lives in the northwest suburbs now but formerly Rogers park while I interned/worked downtown for the last few years. Great food and super nice folk, it'll always have a place in my heart but man I just couldn't handle the cold windy winters and the sticky humid summers. AND THE 5-0 haha It's nice not to see every car as a cop anymore and to be at ease.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> Well my family lives in the northwest suburbs now but formerly Rogers park while I interned/worked downtown for the last few years. Great food and super nice folk, it'll always have a place in my heart but man I just couldn't handle the cold windy winters and the sticky humid summers. AND THE 5-0 haha It's nice not to see every car as a cop anymore and to be at ease.



i take it u lived by loyola? u ever been down howard and morse?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

north of chicago is kinda decent... on the nice side of toughy ave lol.. niles is nice... skokie gettin hood!!!! same with evenstan...


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

Yea which cracks me up SKOKIE GETTING HOOD haha but it's true, crime their has risen so much there in the last 10 years.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> Yea which cracks mthem e up SKOKIE GETTING HOOD haha but it's true, crime their has risen so much there in the last 10 years.


thats what happends when you tear down the projects and relocate them people... there trying to make chicago yuppie friend;y.. lol good luck


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

Thought since the site is working again Ill update My Tahoe OG with some pRon.
This is 12/12 from Oct 1stView attachment 2417850View attachment 2417851View attachment 2417852View attachment 2417853View attachment 2417854View attachment 2417855View attachment 2417856View attachment 2417857View attachment 2417858View attachment 2417859View attachment 2417860View attachment 2417861View attachment 2417862View attachment 2417863


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> Thought since the site is working again Ill update My Tahoe OG with some pRon.
> This is 12/12 from Oct 1stView attachment 2417850View attachment 2417851View attachment 2417852View attachment 2417853View attachment 2417854View attachment 2417855View attachment 2417856View attachment 2417857View attachment 2417858View attachment 2417859View attachment 2417860View attachment 2417861View attachment 2417862View attachment 2417863


Looking stellar, that is some dense stuff!


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> Looking stellar, that is some dense stuff!


Yeah it is really dense, surprised the pics show that!

I have a popcorn nug from bottom that fell off 2 days ago while staking them.
I dried it and it didnt lose much size or larf up, and that is at 7 weeks lol.

The only downside so far on this strain is it is a slow rooter, well at least the one I have.


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> Yeah it is really dense, surprised the pics show that!
> 
> I have a popcorn nug from bottom that fell off 2 days ago while staking them.
> I dried it and it didnt lose much size or larf up, and that is at 7 weeks lol.
> ...


So tell me about tahoe OG, I moved to socal and i've heard great things about Lake Tahoe itself and more recently about that strain. What separates it from other ogs?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to so cal bro.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> So tell me about tahoe OG, I moved to socal and i've heard great things about Lake Tahoe itself and more recently about that strain. What separates it from other ogs?


I wish I could tell ya!!

I dont know anything about it, and this is my 1st time growing any OG at all except for Platinum OG, and believe me this grows wayyyy different!


Oh I did grow Larry OG once, but she was really sick and I killed her to keep the mites from spreading.

I think a lot of the OG strains are just different phenos or genos of the original OG....?


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

They sure are haha I won't say I'm fond of the same reused strains but SURELY there are reasons people buy one og over another OTHER than yield and there MUST be some resource to help track the different cuts. To me yield isn't nearly as important as quality, I mean, from a quality of life standpoint, less I have to inhale to get the perfect high the better for my lungs/body. I frequent a decent amount of clubs and go strain hunting for a few I'm determined to get legit versions of again (durban poison, pure kush, burmese kush, true hazes) and whenever I try ogs it's hit or miss whether it is really potent as well as tasty. I mean, if you shop top shelf it's really hard to find a BAD og, it's just finding the ones that really standout and they seem to fluctuate since so many club owners don't really seem to question strains and the names they give in relation to what it actually IS. Anyone ever smoked burmese Kush or woody kush? The woody kush I got had a real unique kush and sandalwood taste, really exquisite and the strain was so fricken potent too! The bag smell was really unique too, not alot of kush or weed smell, very odd. Any info?


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> They sure are haha I won't say I'm fond of the same reused strains but SURELY there are reasons people buy one og over another OTHER than yield and there MUST be some resource to help track the different cuts. To me yield isn't nearly as important as quality, I mean, from a quality of life standpoint, less I have to inhale to get the perfect high the better for my lungs/body. I frequent a decent amount of clubs and go strain hunting for a few I'm determined to get legit versions of again (durban poison, pure kush, burmese kush, true hazes) and whenever I try ogs it's hit or miss whether it is really potent as well as tasty. I mean, if you shop top shelf it's really hard to find a BAD og, it's just finding the ones that really standout and they seem to fluctuate since so many club owners don't really seem to question strains and the names they give in relation to what it actually IS. Anyone ever smoked burmese Kush or woody kush? The woody kush I got had a real unique kush and sandalwood taste, really exquisite and the strain was so fricken potent too! The bag smell was really unique too, not alot of kush or weed smell, very odd. Any info?


My wifes lil cousin grew Woody once. I agree it is Very unique.
He grew it outdoor and he isnt the best grower, so I cant really base too much on his grow...it was his 1st grow btw lol.

I smoked weed as a kid and then quit all drugs.
I decided to smoke again to get medicinal value and reduce/eradicate all chemical drugs.
So I havent smoked anything I havent grown myself with very few exceptions.
For this reason my strain knowledge is limited.
I have grown like 20 strains though and have about 18 new ones now as well.

My Tahoe has a clean fresh scent that I cant describe as well as a lemon pledge smell. The smell really isnt super strong though like the fruity strains I have grown usually are.

The test nug is way premature and wont tell too much about the final result.


I agree yield isnt as important as other qualities.
I am flowering so many strains trying to find my select few keeper strains needed for different effects..
I need a sleep strain.
An anxiety strain
A stress reliever
A migraine reliever
And so on


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice dude, I agree, with the right strains you really CAN replace alot of common things like aspirin, coffee, and sleep meds. What have your grown? I'm trying to hunt down among others, a kush strain that smelled EXACTLY like a 50 50 mix of kush and fruity pebbles. Really light frosted nugs, kush density, just absolutely sparkles back at you. Any chance you know it? was told might be pink kush.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> Nice dude, I agree, with the right strains you really CAN replace alot of common things like aspirin, coffee, and sleep meds. What have your grown? I'm trying to hunt down among others, a kush strain that smelled EXACTLY like a 50 50 mix of kush and fruity pebbles. Really light frosted nugs, kush density, just absolutely sparkles back at you. Any chance you know it? was told might be pink kush.


Not too much Kush experience really.

The fav strains I have are Grape Krush, C99(fruit punch pheno), and Platinum OG

GK has super fruity smell and taste...in my limited experience it is the strongest in that area...nice day or night smoke tight dense buds that get colorful. Can be euphoric with high dose (8-9 wks flowering)

C99 has a candy fruit girly perfume smell while flowering, and Merlot deep red grape smell taste after 3-4 week cure.... tight nugs day and evening smoke, but not sleepy really. Can be slightly energetic and motivating at 1st. (7-9 wks)

Plat OG has I guess the typical kush/og smell sandalwood musky...idk. It has the christmas tree structure. Taste is earthy and musky smoke is thick best suited for evening (6-8 wks flowering)


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> Not too much Kush experience really.
> 
> The fav strains I have are Grape Krush, C99(fruit punch pheno), and Platinum OG
> 
> ...


I am so excited to hear you say grape krush that's dj short's yes? Question, did you get it in seed form or clone? 5 years ago when I first decided I loved Marijuana and decided to grow, GK was the first train I decided on but as more stuff was released and I researched more, I just couldn't settle and never ended up getting it. I know Hemp depot has them now though i've heard they might be different. Any picks of it? how was potency? bag appeal? anything you can add would be excellent.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> I am so excited to hear you say grape krush that's dj short's yes? Question, did you get it in seed form or clone? 5 years ago when I first decided I loved Marijuana and decided to grow, GK was the first train I decided on but as more stuff was released and I researched more, I just couldn't settle and never ended up getting it. I know Hemp depot has them now though i've heard they might be different. Any picks of it? how was potency? bag appeal? anything you can add would be excellent.


For a pic look at my avatar, I can show more, but it doesnt really fit into the Kush thread lol I guess.

I got it from a clone. And yes DJ shorts' GK
I have heard about GK2 which you are referring to.
As I understand the original dad died and the same mom was crossed with another father.
I dont know which one I have. I got it as a clone about 2 yrs ago.


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> For a pic look at my avatar, I can show more, but it doesnt really fit into the Kush thread lol I guess.
> 
> I got it from a clone. And yes DJ shorts' GK
> I have heard about GK2 which you are referring to.
> ...


That's exactly what i heard too. I ALSO heard that DJ was quoted as saying he can and will recreate any and all of his stains with his resources and surviving seedpacks so APPARENTLY (just through the grapevine) he is going to be working on re-producing many of the strains. I don't suppose you're in the socal area and can direct me to the club that carries GK could you? I've found cuts in oregon and northern cali but I'm hopeful I won't have to drive that far. Though that's a whole 'nother can of worms haha if I go that far north I better also have a quality purp cut and kush cut found to make it worthwhile. Here's another question, haha again off topic but you or someone else might know, but blueberry, I once smoked some that seriously smelled like a freaking lemon I mean EXACTLY like freshly squeezed lemon and was super strong and lost lasting. tasted phenomenal too just like lemons. Does blueberry ever produce a pheno like that?


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> That's exactly what i heard too. I ALSO heard that DJ was quoted as saying he can and will recreate any and all of his stains with his resources and surviving seedpacks so APPARENTLY (just through the grapevine) he is going to be working on re-producing many of the strains. I don't suppose you're in the socal area and can direct me to the club that carries GK could you? I've found cuts in oregon and northern cali but I'm hopeful I won't have to drive that far. Though that's a whole 'nother can of worms haha if I go that far north I better also have a quality purp cut and kush cut found to make it worthwhile. Here's another question, haha again off topic but you or someone else might know, but blueberry, I once smoked some that seriously smelled like a freaking lemon I mean EXACTLY like freshly squeezed lemon and was super strong and lost lasting. tasted phenomenal too just like lemons. Does blueberry ever produce a pheno like that?


I have heard that the original GK seeds are no good anymore and upon opening by hand are black mush.
There are numerous threads about his seeds not being any good.
This is seed companies with old stock still selling them, and he stated that he cant believe they are still selling them, and several ppl got replacements from a guy (I think a grower that he works with) that had lots of viable seeds stored in a freezer or something.

I have a DJ Shorts Blueberry I just got. I havent flowered her, but I think HC might have a lemony BB.

I am in NorCal, and the club I got mine from is long gone now.


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> I have heard that the original GK seeds are no good anymore and upon opening by hand are black mush.
> There are numerous threads about his seeds not being any good.
> This is seed companies with old stock still selling them, and he stated that he cant believe they are still selling them, and several ppl got replacements.
> 
> ...


What's HC?


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> What's HC?


HighlandersCave, he is a member on RIU, and a way better grower than myself, like most here I think lol.


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> HighlandersCave, he is a member on RIU, and a way better grower than myself, like most here I think lol.


Oh hell yea I know him haha I've been a longtime lurker many a search has led to his amazing journal.
I like his stuff because he does so many different strains with so many different breeders. Really educational.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> Oh hell yea I know him haha I've been a longtime lurker many a search has led to his amazing journal.
> I like his stuff because he does so many different strains with so many different breeders. Really educational.


I have lots of strains as well, but not nearly the room or growing experience as him.
I think I have like 30 strains right now lol. Most are just in clone form. A few are beans from friends.

EDIT

I forgot I grew a Bubba Kush about 2 yrs ago. Back then I didnt know there were different cuts of her. I got mine at Oaksterdan.
Really nice smoke Peppery smell that cured to be danky and overly sweet. Pretty stony bud


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> I have lots of strains as well, but not nearly the room or growing experience as him.
> I think I have like 30 strains right now lol. Most are just in clone form. A few are beans from friends.


I'm so envious of you all that have established gardens and amazing diversity of genetics, such what a great way to spend your quiet hours and recharge time. In terms of seeds, any strains/breeders you can comment on?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

Breeders Boutique is the shit. They have good prices too. Love me some Dog kush.

http://breedersboutique.com/site/

Here's some Dog in my closet right now. Week 4- 12/12


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> I'm so envious of you all that have established gardens and amazing diversity of genetics, such what a great way to spend your quiet hours and recharge time. In terms of seeds, any strains/breeders you can comment on?


As Jig pointed out...beans from BB cant go wrong!!
That Dog Kush has been talked about so much by so many, that you know it isnt hype. I have some beans, but havent popped them yet for some reason....

As far as clones I have prolly grown out 30-50 different ones
*Gurple is a nice one GDPx BC God Bud
*Grape Ape is nice, but not a total indica like I thought with its electric start. the smell and taste are similar to GK, but not as strong, and mine didnt turn colors
*Mr nice was smell and tasty, but the high was kinda weird and just not for me.
*Querkle TGA Subcool is an awesome strain, at least my pheno SQ dom she was...still have like an 8th left too.
*Dream Queen (AKA Green Crack) was another nice one...not too fast paced or anything, but real mood enhancer and caused me to get excited for no reason lol.
*Mango from Oaksterdam, she smelled sooooooooooo strong that it was impossible to hide her. The smoke was really strong too.
*Hindu Skunk was nice and the high was different that I was used to since the body came 1st then the heady up high came after 30 min. Really tasty and yielded well...prone to mites in my experience though.
*SSH was a hit with fam and friends, but I am not into the strong sativas that much, but I am trying to fi9nd my way to them.

Those are some of the more memorable ones that I have flowered


Strains I have now that I havent flowered yet are
707 HB
Purple AK47
Purple Kush
Gods Gift
C99 Pineapple pheno
DJ Shorts BB
Herijuana (seed)
Stank ape(hope the seedling makes it!)
Purple Urkle
Atomic NL
BB Diesel

This isnt including beans not popped yet.


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

Outstanding thank you guys so much! So GK over grape ape huh? i was gonna try grape ape but I really only like purple strains that have a really strong taste (anyone else find that the lighter frosted beauties are usually better?) AND are potent, any recommendation? i was gonna do querkle for awhile but I heard that 20 percent of them hermie? truth be told if it is really a quality smoke and the good phenos express frequently I would not mind having to cull some. Also Jigfresh (anyone else too!) what can you tell me about dog kush? Whats the taste like? Is it an og or a real kush? Seeds might, yet again, be my answer if I can't find a quality local clone source with non og non bubba kush.

Also, Bass, I wish you had a journal because I'd follow along with interest. I'll be looking to hear about the purple kush!


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> Outstanding thank you guys so much! So GK over grape ape huh? i was gonna try grape ape but I really only like purple strains that have a really strong taste (anyone else find that the lighter frosted beauties are usually better?) AND are potent, any recommendation? i was gonna do querkle for awhile but I heard that 20 percent of them hermie? truth be told if it is really a quality smoke and the good phenos express frequently I would not mind having to cull some. Also Jigfresh (anyone else too!) what can you tell me about dog kush? Whats the taste like? Is it an og or a real kush? Seeds might, yet again, be my answer if I can't find a quality local clone source with non og non bubba kush.
> 
> Also, Bass, I wish you had a journal because I'd follow along with interest. I'll be looking to hear about the purple kush!


I am too disorganized for a journal, but Ill put pics up here and the 600 when I flower her.
I try to not put pics here unless the word kush is in the mix because this is Trynas thread, and he is nice enough to allow related pics lol.
My regular name here is Bassman999, but till it gets restored I am using this profile.

The problem I have, well there are 2, but the main one is that you have no certainty that you get the genetics the label says, the other is bugs obviously. I think most problems I have had are from clones with bugs.
Being poor as I am clones are way cheaper than beans....


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

Here is one of my Purple Kush clones. She has been topped once, so I could make a clone of her
the cup is her when I got her.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

some greenhouse skywalker og... this is one of my fav. ogs hnds down... the true og, tahoe og, three kings og, king louie og, and skywalker are the flamest ogs out there.... also the presidential og aka obama og.. that shit some funk..... but fuck the bannana og, the larry og, and fire og... ther just not has flame... still dank but not topshelf...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

here is like 4 diffrent kinds of og kush from various disp. in socal. orange county area


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

actually 5 diffrent ogs there


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

freshly trimed grap ape////.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

That bottom one is all orange hairs!!

Havent seen True OG in person b4...


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> freshly trimed grap ape////.


That looks way different than the one I had.

I have a different cut now, but it lost the label with 15 other strains that are still flowering outside lol after a super late start in October.
Most likely all gonna get tossed or hashed at the end though if they finish.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> That bottom one is all orange hairs!!
> 
> Havent seen True OG in person b4...


lol that was the shittiest one... i beleave that was the sfv og.... the ones with redder hairs for whatever reason were more stoney stany and potent


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol that was the shittiest one... i beleave that was the sfv og.... the ones with redder hairs for whatever reason were more stoney stany and potent


That would be cool to find out that you could actually predict the stone based on structure appearance and colors and etc....


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

I had Obama og and it was REALLY potent and also, pleasantly surprised with the exhale it was super smooth with very little coughing. Enjoyed immensely. Yea major appreciation for the thread being open to questions and off topic pics. In Socal it seems really hard to find quality purple strains. Anyone ever had a real good purp. The REALLY frosted light one? Also, tell me about your purple kush in terms of flowers it produces. have you seen anyone else harvest this cut? I'd love to find a high quality purple kush but again, in Socal it's always mid grade and really dark/musty smelling. I'll probably post a journal up here once things are a few weeks into flowering to have some pics to provide. I was paranoid to do so, but I really can't afford to miss out on experienced pointers and help.

yeah some Ogs really stand out and you know, as much as I often grit my teeth thinking of them, I can't honestly say that I've ever bought an og and been unsatisfied, because even when they aren't super potent the taste is real nice (when it isn't the super astringent/soap smelling one) and the high is always relaxing and de-stressing.

*edit* funny you mention Mr. Nice Guy, encounter it often and even back in the midwest and something I noticed is this one pheno. ya know how it can be the green variety or the purple? I've seen this purple one with really bright silver frosting I wish I'd taken pictures but I saved it for a year it was jsut so delicate and beautiful haha. Ever seen that one? But I know what you mean about the high, it is an even mix but isn't really that strong just kinda, different in a slightly disorienting way. not bad, just not really killer stuff.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> That would be cool to find out that you could actually predict the stone based on structure appearance and colors and etc....


i almost can its scarey... ive noticed the foxtailing kinds i dont like.. they could be fluffy or dense has fuck.. if i fox tails chances are its not up to my standards.... ive only come across a few exceptions.. that grape ape is one of em


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

firewater og... this one let me down has well... topshelf my ass..


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

Anybody Know anything about "The White"?


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> firewater og... this one let me down has well... topshelf my ass..


Haha that's the problem, it isn't the look with some ogs that lets ya down, ITS THE STONE! So frustrating.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

the taste was lame.. sandlewoody.. it only looked like og..... didnt smell or taste. or deliver on high


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

i got mad respect for cali connects tahoe og kushthe tahoe leaning phenos are kill bill....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

heres a sk nugget.. bubba pheno...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

kotton kandy kush.....


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice, I keep hearing good things and THOSE are seeds I can get easily at a dispensary I frequent. Good to know/see. High is pretty strong?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> kotton kandy kush.....


Ok, here I haven't gotten ANY top notch kandy kush locally just back home, how did yours taste? Was it an og?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

some mid grade sativa i grew out to be pretty ok.... made nice full melty hash doe... nothing special... fruity spicey odor


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> Ok, here I haven't gotten ANY top notch kandy kush locally just back home, how did yours taste? Was it an og?


naw no og in there at all..... sweet earthy candy LMOST Chalky like taste..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

this bluedream was bad ass to!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

then i went threw a phase were i was really digging the l.a. confidential...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

skywalker og {indoor} on left..... l.a.con. on right...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

here we have a diamond in plant form.. the camera was shitty.. the picture was lil foggy.. but still the bubba pheno sk throws back light at ur eyes because it is soo thc rich


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

a bubba pheno strawberry shaped sk nugget...


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> I had Obama og and it was REALLY potent and also, pleasantly surprised with the exhale it was super smooth with very little coughing. Enjoyed immensely. Yea major appreciation for the thread being open to questions and off topic pics. In Socal it seems really hard to find quality purple strains. Anyone ever had a real good purp. The REALLY frosted light one? Also, tell me about your purple kush in terms of flowers it produces. have you seen anyone else harvest this cut? I'd love to find a high quality purple kush but again, in Socal it's always mid grade and really dark/musty smelling. I'll probably post a journal up here once things are a few weeks into flowering to have some pics to provide. I was paranoid to do so, but I really can't afford to miss out on experienced pointers and help.
> 
> yeah some Ogs really stand out and you know, as much as I often grit my teeth thinking of them, I can't honestly say that I've ever bought an og and been unsatisfied, because even when they aren't super potent the taste is real nice (when it isn't the super astringent/soap smelling one) and the high is always relaxing and de-stressing.
> 
> *edit* funny you mention Mr. Nice Guy, encounter it often and even back in the midwest and something I noticed is this one pheno. ya know how it can be the green variety or the purple? I've seen this purple one with really bright silver frosting I wish I'd taken pictures but I saved it for a year it was jsut so delicate and beautiful haha. Ever seen that one? But I know what you mean about the high, it is an even mix but isn't really that strong just kinda, different in a slightly disorienting way. not bad, just not really killer stuff.


Mine was the inside out purple one. I was really excited, but this was the 1st step in realizing color doesnt equate to good weed. But I still looks for pretty keepers lol


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

Banana OG:


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

outdoor diesel pheno sk.... more of a spear shape nuggets... just has dense.... yields better then the bubba pheno but lacks the stopping power... dont get me wrong ths shit will get u baked.... but doesnt pass me out like the other pheno


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Banana OG:
> 
> View attachment 2418295View attachment 2418297View attachment 2418296


as sexi has it looks this sativa dom hybrid is not for me....


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

My La Con foxtalied and the stone was a real creeper and was blueberry muffin smelling pretty decent, but not on my favs list.

Never grew Kandy Kush, but grew the cotton candy, she was nice, but the buds were too larfy for my liking.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> My La Con foxtalied and the stone was a real creeper and was blueberry muffin smelling pretty decent, but not on my favs list.
> 
> Never grew Kandy Kush, but grew the cotton candy, she was nice, but the buds were too larfy for my liking.


that was kotton candy kush i posted pic of


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> My La Con foxtalied and the stone was a real creeper and was blueberry muffin smelling pretty decent, but not on my favs list.
> 
> Never grew Kandy Kush, but grew the cotton candy, she was nice, but the buds were too larfy for my liking.


Yea one around here is always mid grade or really earthy and not what something called kandy kush should taste like haha. One back home was outstanding though. Anyone familiar with Godbud or Purp from BC? I've heard too many conflicting things and also heard both those strains can be found (seed form) somehwere else in better form.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

I've found the dog to be the biggest yeilding plant I've grown. Only thing comparable in yield was Casey Jones. It's a strong stone, heavy. It has good resilience as a high... I mean, it still get's me high after smoking on it for a long time. It's a strong plant, healthy leaves, strong stems. Grows roots faster than any other plant right next to it. From seed it does chuck nanners sometimes, but cloning makes the trait disappear. It clones well. And it stinks to high heaven. Nasty smell. I love growing it, it's a pleasure in the garden. And the buds are great when it's done. Also I cut some after 7 weeks of 12/12 and it was nice and strong. Let it go 9 weeks and you'll not get off the couch.

Here's the description from the website:

The DOG is a strain that has come from a female Headband that has hermied and developed male flowers half way through the flowering period. One of the males flowers was used to pollinate an OG Kush female and provided a number of seeds that have all turned out feminized. The strain, like the parent, produces some plants that throw out male pods. This is reasonably controllable and once removed tend not to return. Further tests have been done on the clone of one of the particular pheno's that produced the male pods to see if cloning removes this trait which it has shown to do in the parent Headband and all subsequent generations showed no sign of producing any males plant parts.

There appear to be two different phenotypes on the whole, one providing a longer stretching plant and the other a shorter more tightly compact plant. Both have dark green fan leaves showing indica-dominant traits, with extremely tight compact buds that glisten with resinous trichomes. The end result produces a weed that delivers nostalgic smells and tastes of bygone era's, as well as having the right power and ability to meet the needs of the modern day medical marijuana user.

Flowering period 9 weeks, for best results leave until mid week 9 at least. 2 phenos, both grow fairly large. One takes on the more compactness of the Headband while the other is a more stretchy plant, with a similar viney branch structure to the OG Kush. The latter is a fairly reasonable yielder and good plant for training. The plants take well to most techniques, fimming, LST, supercropping. A combination will bring you a crazy plant with compact calyxes that foxtail around week 7 and are encrusted with trichomes. A combination of dark greens, lime, silvery tones with light brown hairs on curing. The more compact pheno also produces wonderful purple coloured plants given the correct cooler flowering temperatures.

At first smell the deep spicy cumin tones of the Headband come through. The complexity of the smells deepens with a deep chemical piney smell upon pressure to the calyx or while tearing the bud open. A draw of an unlit joint brings sweetness, aniseed and liquorice flavours. With fire to the jay an immediate old school flavour is detected, a sweet herbal smell, organic grown DOG produces a very smooth smoke to the throat, leaving a slight gentle tingle over the tongue and nose on exhale. The exhale retains the sweetness and leaves a morish taste on the pallet. The tingle leaves a slightly thick resinous feeling in the back of the throat. You know you have taken a draw that is going to hit you soon.

The effect can be felt in the lower leg muscles, calves and through the thighs. Good for people on their feet all day and needing to relax those muscles. Half way through the joint you will have a nice warm feeling in your cranium as well as the creeping body and muscle effects. The joint retains its strong morish flavour which is always a good sign of a nice weed. After 30 minutes you will still be as high as when you first had the joint.

Dog Kush from early this year:


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I've found the dog to be the biggest yeilding plant I've grown. Only thing comparable in yield was Casey Jones. It's a strong stone, heavy. It has good resilience as a high... I mean, it still get's me high after smoking on it for a long time. It's a strong plant, healthy leaves, strong stems. Grows roots faster than any other plant right next to it. From seed it does chuck nanners sometimes, but cloning makes the trait disappear. It clones well. And it stinks to high heaven. Nasty smell. I love growing it, it's a pleasure in the garden. And the buds are great when it's done. Also I cut some after 7 weeks of 12/12 and it was nice and strong. Let it go 9 weeks and you'll not get off the couch.
> 
> Here's the description from the website:
> 
> ...


How would you describe the taste and smell? In YOUR experience


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

Man I'm not good at describing tastes and smells. It stinks a bit like dog shit (not the reason for the name of the strain btw). Taste is nice. Sorry, that's all I got.


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I've found the dog to be the biggest yeilding plant I've grown. Only thing comparable in yield was Casey Jones. It's a strong stone, heavy. It has good resilience as a high... I mean, it still get's me high after smoking on it for a long time. It's a strong plant, healthy leaves, strong stems. Grows roots faster than any other plant right next to it. From seed it does chuck nanners sometimes, but cloning makes the trait disappear. It clones well. And it stinks to high heaven. Nasty smell. I love growing it, it's a pleasure in the garden. And the buds are great when it's done. Also I cut some after 7 weeks of 12/12 and it was nice and strong. Let it go 9 weeks and you'll not get off the couch.
> 
> Here's the description from the website:
> 
> ...


I dont have room for more sprouts Jig!!

But you are making me want to pop some Dogs!!

those look great!


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Man I'm not good at describing tastes and smells. It stinks a bit like dog shit (not the reason for the name of the strain btw). Taste is nice. Sorry, that's all I got.


Lol, I am the same with descriptions.

I read all the reviews and think, "whats wrong with me"? Why cant I smell and taste all that shit?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I've found the dog to be the biggest yeilding plant I've grown. Only thing comparable in yield was Casey Jones. It's a strong stone, heavy. It has good resilience as a high... I mean, it still get's me high after smoking on it for a long time. It's a strong plant, healthy leaves, strong stems. Grows roots faster than any other plant right next to it. From seed it does chuck nanners sometimes, but cloning makes the trait disappear. It clones well. And it stinks to high heaven. Nasty smell. I love growing it, it's a pleasure in the garden. And the buds are great when it's done. Also I cut some after 7 weeks of 12/12 and it was nice and strong. Let it go 9 weeks and you'll not get off the couch.
> 
> Here's the description from the website:
> 
> ...


the dog is insane..... but i cant deal with hermies... someone should dilute that trate by inbreeding it to itself but that would reguire a pure and true dog male and a dog females of the best pheno that doesnt hermy.. and this may need to be done 2-3 times for the hermie trait to go away


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> that was kotton candy kush i posted pic of


haha, guess I am blind.

Here is my La Con


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

outdoor socal high desert grown bubba kush nuggets..


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the dog is insane..... but i cant deal with hermies... someone should dilute that trate by inbreeding it to itself but that would reguire a pure and true dog male and a dog females of the best pheno that doesnt hermy.. and this may need to be done 2-3 times for the hermie trait to go away


I believe this work is being done now.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> haha, guess I am blind.
> 
> Here is my La Con


ive had all kinds of l.a. cons from socal... some had streaks of purpe.. the best one i can remeber was the one i took a pic of.. it had a sour mash whiskey og kush taste...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

lemon afghani kush outdoor


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

monsterous 2 pound outdoor socal grown lemon afghani plant


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> ive had all kinds of l.a. cons from socal... some had streaks of purpe.. the best one i can remeber was the one i took a pic of.. it had a sour mash whiskey og kush taste...


That sounds good...perfect to go with some Jack.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

same lemon afghani on left.. pre 98 bubba kush on right side..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

pre 98 bubba baskin in the socal high desert sun... at 5k foot elevation..... never any humidity... lol ever!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

pre 98 bubba about 2 weeks before chop..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

twin bubba nuggs....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

i fux with da cubs!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

half da garden...








those 2 sativas on bottom the one on left is straw disel the bigger one is bluedream cir. 08


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

other half the garden... all kush grow almost... had to throw 2 small sativas out lol


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

due to heavy topping, suppercropping, and long indoor veg period.. i had lots of heavy top colas..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

and of course u know like me all my plants are cubs fans too


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

Do you like the Bears as well??
Thats my girls moms team

I am Pittsburgh fan


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

the sun is sooo opressively hot in the high desert of socal.. way worse then even down the hill in orange county... but the oc hunidity on a hot day sux..... ill take hot dry desert air anyday over that.. just the sun is horrible!!! thats why id take breaks under this here juniper tree every so often while workin on my desert oasis garden..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> Do you like the Bears as well??
> Thats my girls moms team
> 
> I am Pittsburgh fan


hell yeah i love my bears.........


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> hell yeah i love my bears.........


I havent been to SoCal, but up north it seems pretty hot, but cant compare directly.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

bassmansoundking said:


> I havent been to SoCal, but up north it seems pretty hot, but cant compare directly.


put it to you like this,... as soon has 6 o clock comes around ur up.. that sun makes sure of it unless u have all ur windows boarded... then at 5k foot elevation its like i swear i can throw my shoe at the sun and hit it.. and theres no skyscrapers there to block it... just wide fucking open dry land... i swear even da sandy ass dirt makes it worse it like reflects it kinda like how snow does to l=sunlight


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 23, 2012)

theexpress said:


> put it to you like this,... as soon has 6 o clock comes around ur up.. that sun makes sure of it unless u have all ur windows boarded... then at 5k foot elevation its like i swear i can throw my shoe at the sun and hit it.. and theres no skyscrapers there to block it... just wide fucking open dry land... i swear even da sandy ass dirt makes it worse it like reflects it kinda like how snow does to l=sunlight


I cant imagine that elevation coupled with sand!
I know dirt, concrete, tar etc make it hotter for sure.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2012)

u could only stand outside in like 15 min incriments.. lol im not even playing....


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 23, 2012)

Badass picks love the outdoor setup and so purdy too! Haha you're a cubs fan!? Go figure I'm a sox fan haha my Popou (greek for grandpa) took me to white sox games all my childhood so they are dear to me haha. Lemon Afghan Kush how was that? Seed or clone? Sounds right up my alley.


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 24, 2012)

Also, you gents have any experience with budtrader? Again, heard some conflicting things then again heard conflicting things about attitude and they've always been great for me. Subcools gear came in original breeder tubes and everything even when stealthed.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

yes ive dealt with people of bt


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 24, 2012)

How was your experience? Haha by the silence following that statement should I assume the whole if you don't have nothing nice to say don't say nothing at all idea is in effect?


----------



## OldLuck (Nov 24, 2012)

Reptilian og ( NorCal og x Aliendog F3 ) 

She is the frostiest in the room right now.

View attachment 2418458View attachment 2418460View attachment 2418455View attachment 2418456


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 24, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Reptilian og ( NorCal og x Aliendog F3 )
> 
> She is the frostiest in the room right now.
> 
> View attachment 2418458View attachment 2418457View attachment 2418459View attachment 2418460View attachment 2418461View attachment 2418455View attachment 2418456


Beautiful! Smell?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2012)

lots f people that wana waste ur time on bt..... lots of scammers too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Reptilian og ( NorCal og x Aliendog F3 )
> 
> She is the frostiest in the room right now.
> 
> View attachment 2418458View attachment 2418457View attachment 2418459View attachment 2418460View attachment 2418461View attachment 2418455View attachment 2418456


Welcome aboard man, that sounds tasty. i have putting off buying seeds, but all this new stuff looks interesting.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 24, 2012)

SoCal Seed Co. VGH (Venice Greenhouse) OG (Tahoe x Chem D) @ 6 weeks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

Ohhh, i know she's putting out some nasty smells, she's frost as shit too man. I'm assuing she was stretchy and look very chemmy to me. Have you grown it before?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

Welcome back to your thread bro.


----------



## poplars (Nov 24, 2012)

loooks good~


doing a fat hash run today, 4 and a half bags of ice in the freezer, wooo


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ohhh, i know she's putting out some nasty smells, she's frost as shit too man. I'm assuing she was stretchy and look very chemmy to me. Have you grown it before?





Nope, first time around with it. And hell yea, it stretched around 6x and is super funky. Vicks vapor rub, skunk, diesel, and instead of the lemon that's usually in ogs it has more of a peach mixed in. Smaller buds like the tahoe, but a LOT of them. Real nice, sturdy branches too.


----------



## poplars (Nov 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> the sun is sooo opressively hot in the high desert of socal.. way worse then even down the hill in orange county... but the oc hunidity on a hot day sux..... ill take hot dry desert air anyday over that.. just the sun is horrible!!! thats why id take breaks under this here juniper tree every so often while workin on my desert oasis garden..



man bro that sounds SO much like up here it's not even funny. sun is intensely fuckin hot, tons of juniper trees to take breaks under, dry heat but fuck the sun kills ya.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ohhh, i know she's putting out some nasty smells, she's frost as shit too man. I'm assuing she was stretchy and look very chemmy to me. Have you grown it before?


I don't know man she looks Tahoe to me especially with all that frost on her...


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I don't know man she looks Tahoe to me especially with all that frost on her...


Looks tahoe with chem d leaves and chem d structure.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 24, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Nope, first time around with it. And hell yea, it stretched around 6x and is super funky. Vicks vapor rub, skunk, diesel, and instead of the lemon that's usually in ogs it has more of a peach mixed in. Smaller buds like the tahoe, but a LOT of them. Real nice, sturdy branches too.


From that description from the smell Vicks vapor rub says it all lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Welcome back to your thread bro.


Haha, thx Jig. 


Uncle Pirate said:


> Nope, first time around with it. And hell yea, it stretched around 6x and is super funky. Vicks vapor rub, skunk, diesel, and instead of the lemon that's usually in ogs it has more of a peach mixed in. Smaller buds like the tahoe, but a LOT of them. Real nice, sturdy branches too.


Yea i can see in the 1st pic where you lst'd. Ive never grown tahoe but ive grown chem d and it's like a vine. 


wyteberrywidow said:


> I don't know man she looks Tahoe to me especially with all that frost on her...


yea those leaves with the curl of frosr looks like breeders pics.


Uncle Pirate said:


> Looks tahoe with chem d leaves and chem d structure.


Whatever she looks like, she looks dank/.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

NHK, all pheno's.


----------



## poplars (Nov 24, 2012)

looking great T


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

Thx pops, all the phenos are under 4 weeks, i decided to put my male in the tent and just polliate all of em. so i don't miss out on anything.


----------



## poplars (Nov 24, 2012)

sounds good to me!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 24, 2012)

nugs on top of nugs on top of nugs, I really like that bud structure, solid as a rock!


----------



## poplars (Nov 24, 2012)

some of those phenos of NHK really remind me of your Lush.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u could only stand outside in like 15 min incriments.. lol im not even playing....


I hate the sun, and that intensity would make it even worse. I had a few heat strokes, and now my sun tolerance is even lower.


BubbaGum said:


> Also, you gents have any experience with budtrader? Again, heard some conflicting things then again heard conflicting things about attitude and they've always been great for me. Subcools gear came in original breeder tubes and everything even when stealthed.


Budtrader is a place to be weary.
I have had good and bad experiences, I prefer to look ppl up from CL personally. Prolly the same, but I have had better experience so far.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> NHK, all pheno's.


WB and looking good bro!!

Def differences in the phenos.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx pops, all the phenos are under 4 weeks, i decided to put my male in the tent and just polliate all of em. so i don't miss out on anything.


Wait so all those photos you showed last page is 4 weeks?

If so damn brother you killing it with those.. Buds look like they ready to smoke on some


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> some of those phenos of NHK really remind me of your Lush.


Those are the bx1's i meant to add. It is BX'd back to a lush male.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Wait so all those photos you showed last page is 4 weeks?
> 
> If so damn brother you killing it with those.. Buds look like they ready to smoke on some


Nah uh, the oldest one is four weeks there are 5 pheno's between week 2 and 4-5. But on the f1's i'm chopping around 50-55 days. It's looking like some of the bx1's are along the same line.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 24, 2012)

Been meaning to ask this they are a bx to what? To the lush? Can you explain to me how these became bx's?

I got some plans of trying to bx this blue dream clone I got but I didn't take clones so I have to reveg her then grab clones and grow the offspring of the blue dream x doc s og see what I find resembling the mommy to backcross.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

Well the f1's were Blue Cheese x Lush. All i did was cross my nastiest female from those, back to a lush male. these are those.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Been meaning to ask this they are a bx to what? To the lush? Can you explain to me how these became bx's?
> 
> I got some plans of trying to bx this blue dream clone I got but I didn't take clones so I have to reveg her then grab clones and grow the offspring of the blue dream x doc s og see what I find resembling the mommy to backcross.


And that would be the way to go.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm at week 4 as well. Dog Kush


----------



## Victom (Nov 24, 2012)

( &#865;° &#860;&#662; &#865;°) oh hai im victom


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

Victom said:


> ( &#865;° &#860;&#662; &#865;°) oh hai im victom


Nice seed selection!


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2012)

nice bean stash,i got some of them fire alien kush going now,you got anything growing now?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

Looking good jig! Man i can't wait for these dog crosses, i got some dog too jig!  I'm smoking that pheno you're growing. Also have beans from the other pheno that i crossed up n running. And i now have seeds from the "high yielding" pheno too, gona pop those soo.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol, btw that is not a model bud, just one i grabbed out the jar to roll up. Victom that is a helluva seed collection.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry, must have missed what dog crosses you made/ are running? What are they? And do you have extra?


----------



## poplars (Nov 24, 2012)

welcome to the thread victom!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

I am about to try a popcorn nug 7 wks from my Tahoe. I dried it for 4 days on my speaker lol


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh man, that's always exciting.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Sorry, must have missed what dog crosses you made/ are running? What are they? And do you have extra?


It is DOG x Corleone Kush x Lush. I have a few I'm running now(but they are from the smaller dog pheno) if i like em i'll probably f2 em. i have some from the big dog too. And yeah i got a few left.


----------



## Victom (Nov 24, 2012)

thanks,atm i have blue cheese (cali cut blue dream x skunk 1) flowering.


some cali connect hazy og (california dreaming) king luis xiii vegging..

i just ordered a tent,should be here soon..maybe monday..

then ill be able to pop some beans,i just got these bean packs this month.

i plan to do some back crossing and strain crossing..testing etc.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

I heard that king louie is a one hitter, very strong. thats wassup well your in the right place, lotta knowledgeable growers.


----------



## Victom (Nov 24, 2012)

atm this cut is only a test to see how it goes...also i have another pperson running a ffew of them.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2012)

ohh ok. ...keep us posted.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 24, 2012)

My power kush is looking good. Harvest in about a week. Been smoking super skunk for the last few days. I like it hard and heavy!


----------



## poplars (Nov 24, 2012)

hard and heavy amen to that!!!!


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 24, 2012)

Anyone have any info on The White? Or any other Raskal genetics?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 24, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> Anyone have any info on The White? Or any other Raskal genetics?


What do you want to know bout it?
The white is a clone only - genetics are unknown but it's a very frosty plant and passes that trait in the offspring. Raskal uses mostly elites.

I know he has a fire alien kush male that he is using on his reg lines and his bx so a lot of dank should be in the regs.


----------



## Victom (Nov 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What do you want to know bout it?
> The white is a clone only - genetics are unknown but it's a very frosty plant and passes that trait in the offspring. Raskal uses mostly elites.
> 
> I know he has a fire alien kush male that he is using on his reg lines and his bx so a lot of dank should be in the regs.


he also selfed that plant and sells S1's so people can get the pheno..i just hate the idea of running fems so i didnt buy it.

though i did buy white fire and white urkle lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 24, 2012)

Victom said:


> he also selfed that plant and sells S1's so people can get the pheno..i just hate the idea of running fems so i didnt buy it.
> 
> though i did buy white fire and white urkle lol


Yeah that too lol.. Well I'm not going to say I'm against FEMs I just had a couple bad experiences with them that's all. But I got enough FEMs in my stash that I have to pop some.

Yhe white fire is something that I would like to try again I've seen some real good phenos come from that.. I do have some white fire alien(his version of wifi in reg seeds).. I plan on popping those real soon.. Probably in the new years lineup


----------



## poplars (Nov 24, 2012)

dab time


Lush hash and prolly some diesel hash too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 24, 2012)

Blueberry x (pre98 Bubba Kush x Master Kush) at 41 days from seed. Gets flipped tonight


----------



## RedMan420 (Nov 24, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> Anyone have any info on The White? Or any other Raskal genetics?


The white is a super resinous plant ,very potent. And you really can't go wrong wit anything raskal puts out its all fire . I have grown the fire alien strawberry and fire alien urkel , the urkel had some hermie problems the first time I ran her but she looked and smelled so good that I'm giving that strain one more try.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> The white is a super resinous plant ,very potent. And you really can't go wrong wit anything raskal puts out its all fire . I have grown the fire alien strawberry and fire alien urkel , the urkel had some hermie problems the first time I ran her but she looked and smelled so good that I'm giving that strain one more try.


Maybe like the dog from Breaders Boutique, clones from the mom will solve the hermie issue.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Blueberry x (pre98 Bubba Kush x Master Kush) at 41 days from seed. Gets flipped tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is dark green and has a nice structure.
I think she is gonna be a winner!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Blueberry x (pre98 Bubba Kush x Master Kush) at 41 days from seed. Gets flipped tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn hc she's got some wide leaves. How is she looking to you? i think she looks great.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 25, 2012)

That bb x (bk x mk) looks like bubba .. What does she smell like?


----------



## cONkey (Nov 25, 2012)

i love kush


----------



## poplars (Nov 25, 2012)

trimmin tahoe og this mornin (outdoor for those of you who don't know)





check that trim! gonna make some dank ice wax !




smells very lemony!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2012)

cONkey said:


> i love kush


Kush love's you back


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2012)

poplars said:


> trimmin tahoe og this mornin (outdoor for those of you who don't know)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, i thought you were done trimming by now. i figure you wouldn't want them to dry out too much right?


----------



## cONkey (Nov 25, 2012)

you make my heart melt. i have an e-crush on u.lol i think u might be like my long lost little brother or something. didnt u say i have the same hair as your sister.


----------



## poplars (Nov 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i thought you were done trimming by now. i figure you wouldn't want them to dry out too much right?


I have my dry room sealed off and it stays at 55F all day and night so I'm not worried about it becomming too dry, it's pretty much like a jar 

I've grabbed buds straight out of that room and smoked them and it smokes like a jar cured nug. many ways to do the same thing I say!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2012)

cONkey said:


> you make my heart melt. i have an e-crush on u.lol i think u might be like my long lost little brother or something. didnt u say i have the same hair as your sister.


haha yes, if thats how she's feeling that week. currently it's pink.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2012)

poplars said:


> I have my dry room sealed off and it stays at 55F all day and night so I'm not worried about it becomming too dry, it's pretty much like a jar
> 
> I've grabbed buds straight out of that room and smoked them and it smokes like a jar cured nug. many ways to do the same thing I say!


oh ok, cool shit.


----------



## poplars (Nov 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> oh ok, cool shit.


yep seems like I figure out a new method every year for one thing or another!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 25, 2012)

im quite jealous ice wax hash and bud!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2012)

poplars said:


> I have my dry room sealed off and it stays at 55F all day and night so I'm not worried about it becomming too dry, it's pretty much like a jar
> 
> I've grabbed buds straight out of that room and smoked them and it smokes like a jar cured nug. many ways to do the same thing I say!


I had some Lavender in my garage for a long time hanging, and it is like cured as well, and not crispy at all. If it was summer or even spring it would get higher than 65 that it peaks at right now.

I am not happy with the Lavender and wont grow her again, but the smoke is ok though.


----------



## easysmoker (Nov 26, 2012)

OG Kush on the left, Bubba 76 on the right


Some fat Indica leaves


OG when she was younger, never seen a plant so dark,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking good dude, i love those thick dark og leaves  How is the bubba 76?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

poplars said:


> trimmin tahoe og this mornin (outdoor for those of you who don't know)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did your purple at all? my shit went full fucking purple last year..the whole plant.. leaves buds and all... lol but when it dries it only retaine a small percentage of that purple... it sucked.. i was all happy has hell


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2012)

also there was no lemon in the pheno i got.. it was str8 up fuel...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That bb x (bk x mk) looks like bubba .. What does she smell like?


I gave her a rub last night to check and she's pretty low in the oder dept right now. And it don't help that my sense of smell is dulled from smoking so much. I'll be doing updates of her man.


Neighborhood Kush and some mystery trim that I made yesterday...



View attachment 2420614


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2012)

no purple in mine at all chitown, totally light colored bud with a strong lemon smell.


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2012)

[youtube]1F49DzkLQw4[/youtube]


just one to start the day, fuck those who say dabs are too strong


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 26, 2012)

View attachment 2420731View attachment 2420732View attachment 2420733
some pics of my first kush 2 or 3 weeks in flower o ye its afgan kush lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice, where'd the afghan come from?


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2012)

put a new belt on my hash machine, it works SO much better now, like wow. I was using a shitty machine before, this thing has some power now! I bet one 15 min run will accomplish what 45 mins did before!


----------



## easysmoker (Nov 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looking good dude, i love those thick dark og leaves  How is the bubba 76?


It's the one with the super fat indica leaves, both looking like keepers for my next grow


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2012)

new belt is like buying a new hash machine, it agitates so much better now I can get the same shit done in like 8 mins vs 30 mins! fuckin awesome


this is gonna be way better for agitating buds.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2012)

poplars said:


> new belt is like buying a new hash machine, it agitates so much better now I can get the same shit done in like 8 mins vs 30 mins! fuckin awesome
> 
> 
> this is gonna be way better for agitating buds.


Most belt driven things have belt failure to let you know its old, but this belt just looses traction I guess.


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't think they used a very good belt to begin with, replacing it with a belt from a auto parts shop really made a HUGE difference.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2012)

poplars said:


> I don't think they used a very good belt to begin with, replacing it with a belt from a auto parts shop really made a HUGE difference.


I bet, getting a Goodyear to replace the Chinese one will give u a few yrs of service no doubt!


----------



## bigsourD (Nov 26, 2012)

Show us harvest pics poplars


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2012)

bigsourD said:


> Show us harvest pics poplars


 pop in more than once a month and you'll see more.


----------



## OldLuck (Nov 27, 2012)

7 Weeks of choc funk


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2012)

that don't look like no kush to me!!!!!


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 27, 2012)

how can you tell a kush just by looking at it? does it have certain characteristics that make it visibly different than any other pot plant?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

I can't tell either way... I do want to smoke it though.


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2012)

chocolate thai = serious sativa plant. I wouldn't consider any plant a true kush if a thai plant is half of it. but idk, I'm no authority on thesubject.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2012)

Lol, it is a nice looker, but definitely not kush. And you guys should know structure, leaf shape and such.. of kush by now


----------



## poplars (Nov 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, it is a nice looker, but definitely not kush. And you guys should know structure, leaf shape and such.. of kush by now


seriously. 

this was way basic, I mean it had THAI in it for christ sake. the only time a thai strain of some sort is acceptable in a kush is in very stabilized OG kushes that have those traits as only recessives.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2012)

Bro, I don't know jack about kush, thai, skunk, etc. It's funny how little I know aside from what I know. I can take a clone and make some killer buds.... that's about it lol. I don't recognize strains, can't clone myself, don't do well with s33ds, never breeded, don't know soil, don't understand nutrients, don't know plant biology, not very good at making concentrates.

I'll leave all that stuff to you guys.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Bro, I don't know jack about kush, thai, skunk, etc. It's funny how little I know aside from what I know. I can take a clone and make some killer buds.... that's about it lol. I don't recognize strains, can't clone myself, don't do well with s33ds, never breeded, don't know soil, don't understand nutrients, don't know plant biology, not very good at making concentrates.
> 
> I'll leave all that stuff to you guys.


you can build a helluva system that can pump out some dank


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you can build a helluva system that can pump out some dank


Thats for damn sure!!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm good at building things.  You should see my cat house lol.

Got a new camera, not extremely happy with it, but it does really represent color very well. Can't say I'm proud of all the yellow and brown spots around the closet, but at least you guys can finally see Exactly what I am seeing when I open the door.

The closeups leave a lot to be desired. I'm sure I'll get better using it more often, if I don't return it first.

EDIT: Damn... the pics are 8 MB each. Pics should be uploaded in 30 minutes or so.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I'm good at building things.  You should see my cat house lol.
> 
> Got a new camera, not extremely happy with it, but it does really represent color very well. Can't say I'm proud of all the yellow and brown spots around the closet, but at least you guys can finally see Exactly what I am seeing when I open the door.
> 
> ...


You have some dark green leaves there Jiggy!

If the upload is slow you can do like I do and shrink them b4 upload since riu shrinks it anyway.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

damn jig you must be a perfectionist. because i see nothing to complain about. I went in my room for the first meaningful time in about 4 days this morning and things have blown up, well to me. i gotta figure out how to fit 2 more girls in my tent. Also my older girls as well as the younger are still green so i guess i fixed that yellowing problem i was having. Not sure if it was the amendments or the lime, or both but im happy. Problem solved


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn jig you must be a perfectionist. because i see nothing to complain about. I went in my room for the first meaningful time in about 4 days this morning and things have blown up, well to me. i gotta figure out how to fit 2 more girls in my tent. Also my older girls as well as the younger are still green so i guess i fixed that yellowing problem i was having. Not sure if it was the amendments or the lime, or both but im happy. Problem solved


I am a perfectionist and it drives my wife crazy sometimes. But most of the time she likes the stuff I do well. Breakfast is always done just right. I get pissed off if the eggs wrinkle when I flip them lol.

Glad you got the issues sorted... always a good feeling.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol, and thanks yea it was a relief to see everything looking so good.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2012)

Tryna glad you fixed the yellowing issue. I have one really bad with my GK mom.
I guess I need to get a new ph meter so I can rule out ph problems.

Jig lets see the cat house.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

yea i'm with bassman, lets see the cat-house. and thx bassman, i was happy with my garden today put 1 girl in flower and these new 3 gallons are doing the trick.
hit them with some pollen too.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea i'm with bassman, lets see the cat-house.


This was when I just built it. I had help with the framing and roof panels, but did the rest on my own. My friend was over the other night and commented how it's nicer than the place he lives in. It stays warmer than our house in the winter, even without insulation. Funny thing about it... you can tell what people are into when they see it. What I mean is my friends who grow say, "You should totally turn that into a grow room" and my friends who play music think I should make it my music room. Mom says it would be her craft room, and wife would use it as her reading room. There's a bit more too it now, there is a full patio type thing up in the rafters so they have another level. And there is another level on top of that too. They got beams to run around on too. Lol... yes... we are crazy.

Only cost about $1,110 top to bottom. Not bad really.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

bt they love it, if it were me i'd be in there with em for a lil quiet time.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 29, 2012)

At first we felt bad putting them out there, like they were getting kicked out the house... but they are the happiest ones we got. I think they like the quiet, no talking all the time and people stomping around, phone calls, sports on tv, etc. When I go out there I usually fall asleep with a few cats on my laps.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2012)

That cat house is nuts bro!!
The cats are lucky to have it.


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Nov 29, 2012)

afghan kush ryder, super impressed with this with only 8 weeks from seed, not a huge amount but the quality seems top notch


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> That cat house is nuts bro!!
> The cats are lucky to have it.


I agree shit I would use that as a man cave or something the cats don't need that much room lol.. Shit I might move in with the cats and be the room mate


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 29, 2012)

JustAnotherUser said:


> afghan kush ryder, super impressed with this with only 8 weeks from seed, not a huge amount but the quality seems top notch


Looks good. Did you flower it under 12/12 or kept the veg light schedule? I was thinking of just adding some autos just for the heck of it.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 30, 2012)

page 3hunna, what now?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

We Smoke!...
[video=youtube;QFEhJfUcD1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFEhJfUcD1Q[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm so confused. He's not wearing a chain.  

page 300 (aka page 75) smoke about to go down on the west coast. ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

He confuses me a lot too jig, but coming from where he is coming from(chicago) and being autistic gives me a different respect for him, but i'm not usually gonna listen to it but i will on occasion.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 30, 2012)

ahahahah hes not autistic, hes just a hella gettho gang banger from chi-raq a.k.a his highest educational achievement was graduating from middle school


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

Chief got Aspergers syndrome, which is a type of autism. i wasnt referring to how he talks n stuff, thats how all my homies talk n act. but im from the south south so imagine it worse. if you watch how he performs live or in interviews, especially alone. but it's known he's retarded.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

I never been to chicago. Hell I ain't been to the south. I need to get around a little more in my own country. Meet some country folks. I bet some of the peeps you know I wouldn't be able to understand a thing. Even if I heard the words i'd still be like, what are you getting at? lol It's funny how we all speak english... but very very different Englishes.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I never been to chicago. Hell I ain't been to the south. I need to get around a little more in my own country. Meet some country folks. I bet some of the peeps you know I wouldn't be able to understand a thing. Even if I heard the words i'd still be like, what are you getting at? lol It's funny how we all speak english... but very very different Englishes.


I swear on my life. I have cousins even i don't understand, But my lady's family has the country-est accent i have ever hear, i understand 1/4 of everything they say when they visit her fam that is more city like and live in the city. And it is crazy, like in sc there is the geecee people around coast they speak almost a completely different language, and some do and call it gullah. my entire family on my mom side are either in SC or NJ, and it makes for some funny reunions when half are too country and half talk too damn fast.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 30, 2012)

my favorite english is engrish, I dont rike! I didnt know he had aspergers, but aspergers is high functioning autisim. the dirty dirty south has some strange dialects, Im able to understand what they are saying, but they should just conform and speak english


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

It's too hot to speak english down here.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2012)

Neighborhood Kush coming up on 8 wks



View attachment 2425920


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

thats how i like my colas mane. looking nice hc.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah she stands right out in the garden lol. Smoking some DOG right now and getting pretty toasted. Now that I don't have a chick I'm a little bored and dare I say lonely  That's ok lol I can deal with it, pros outweigh the cons


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol, im lonely too man, for a bit. my girl is at her G'ma's house. u know i usually don't post after dark. in the case i do. i'm home alone.


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2012)

this be what I be vapin on that nail 


fresh runs in the last week and a half:

sour kush diesel pheno 73 (diesel 1, last of the trim. there will be a small bud run of each strain however.)

tahoe OG kush 73 (there was more but I only put the highest grade dabbable in the jars  )

90:

blackberrykush 73 micron on top 90 on bottom:


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

You poor boys, all alone... wish we could all get together for dinner and smoke a few. My ladies going out for the night soon, but I'm always on RIU anyways. Can't get enough of you suckers lol.

NIce hash pops!!! I'm eyeing the sour kush stuff. mmmmmm


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> You poor boys, all alone... wish we could all get together for dinner and smoke a few. My ladies going out for the night soon, but I'm always on RIU anyways. Can't get enough of you suckers lol.
> 
> NIce hash pops!!! I'm eyeing the sour kush stuff. mmmmmm


good eye, the sour kush stuff is the most oily at room temp, very waxy nice to dab great high. the bubba pheno hash is the shit that knocks you out in 2 dabs tho


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2012)

What jig said pops, look real sweet. I have a vile of nhk hash here on the counter next to me that I can't even smoke much. Knocks me on my ass and then puts me to sleep lol.

I'll post pics of the Purple Kush cross tomorrow, I ended up with 1 female and 1 male. Both nice looking especially the male. Going to f2 them if you want some back


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2012)

I really find it amazing all the different effects of hash. the tahoe OG hash is a great morning hash, blackberry is definitely more afternoonish. the diesel can be morning if you wanna make it kinda funky, but it's more suitable as an afternoon hash.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice pops, my bday is coming up 
I'm back on my strawberry diesel train. i gotta get some in my garden 1 more time. It's like chasing the first high. Not any particular one as the one i had is gone it was from Elite Genetics. But i have seen a few like Strawberry Cough x with either NYCD,ECSD,Original Sour Diesel, and Sour Diesel. i remember the smell was so strawberry it was unbelievable. And the growth pattern was awesome, but i wanna see what i can do now because that was years ago.


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nice pops, my bday is coming up
> I'm back on my strawberry diesel train. i gotta get some in my garden 1 more time. It's like chasing the first high. Not any particular one as the one i had is gone it was from Elite Genetics. But i have seen a few like Strawberry Cough x with either NYCD,ECSD,Original Sour Diesel, and Sour Diesel. i remember the smell was so strawberry it was unbelievable. And the growth pattern was awesome, but i wanna see what i can do now because that was years ago.



haha just wait till you try that real deal bubba pheno you'll be chasin that for a while .


how many sk seeds do you have started???


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2012)

Some pics of My Tahoe OG KUsh 8.5 wks 12/12 approx.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice work bassman. That looks real good. Fat buds!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Nice work bassman. That looks real good. Fat buds!


Thanx bro.
There were less tops, and I guess thats why they ended up fatter than I usually get.
Woulda prolly been bigger, but 2.5 gal pots .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2012)

haha bassman seems like you been growing out that tahoe forever, i know your ready.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Dec 1, 2012)

looks really sexy, especially since they are in 2.5gallons only, how strong is the light your using?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha bassman seems like you been growing out that tahoe forever, i know your ready.


I know I want some solid 7 wk strains...



The New Jim Jones said:


> looks really sexy, especially since they are in 2.5gallons only, how strong is the light your using?


I have them under an old 600 bulb. I was gonna move to a 1000 late in flower, but the tent didnt fill out enough to justify the expense like last grow imo.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 2, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous beautiful, awesome Bassman! love the beafy density of the buds. and really admire those rose-like short foxtails, they are so pretty!!
looking foward to your smoke report on Tahoe. I have heard some amazing things about how gloreous the high is. I have a cross with some in it im growing now. I hope it looks as lovely as yours does.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 2, 2012)

cONkey said:


> absolutely gorgeous beautiful, awesome Bassman! love the beafy density of the buds. and really admire those rose-like short foxtails, they are so pretty!!
> looking foward to your smoke report on Tahoe. I have heard some amazing things about how gloreous the high is. I have a cross with some in it im growing now. I hope it looks as lovely as yours does.


fuck me runnin is that a special lady. I NEED to know how that tastes bass let me know! Foxtails holysheeet mang!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanx guys!
I am really happy with the way she looks too.
I got her as clones and didnt know what to expect at all.

I might chop a cola off in a few day to start drying...I cant wait and I am outta smoke basically.
Ill def do a report for ya...but bear in mind I am not the best at detecting smells and tastes.

I think if my house was cold at night she would have even more colors.
I am 70-75 in the daytime and 68-72 at night generally


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2012)

Yea bass, i couldn't see letting her go too much longer. And Conkey that is a beautiful bud.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea bass, i couldn't see letting her go too much longer. And Conkey that is a beautiful bud.


You think she is almost done?
I need a better camera to get closer macros. My eyesight isnt good at all and the scope is hard for me to use on bud on the plant still.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2012)

my eyesight sucks too, it's bad.. real bad. But in some pics i see they look about 8-14 days out depending on preference. it's always hard looking at pics though. when were you going to chop?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my eyesight sucks too, it's bad.. real bad. But in some pics i see they look about 8-14 days out depending on preference. it's always hard looking at pics though. when were you going to chop?


Based on 10 weeks on the net...12/12 70 days would be Dec 10th


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2012)

Lol, thats eight days. Guess my aren't so bad


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, thats eight days. Guess my aren't so bad


Maybe Ill get a new camera for xmas lol....yeah right...only if I buy it.

Anyway Ill pull a cola off and dry it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I think if my house was cold at night she would have even more colors.
> I am 70-75 in the daytime and 68-72 at night generally


Whew I would have a hard time with that lol. Shorts and t shirt weather! This big old house is pretty expensive to heat,,,I keep it 62ish and wear layers. I like it cold though would do great up in the Rockies 

Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight at 8 days in. Male is on the left female on the right


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2012)

They look like they are attracted to one another.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 2, 2012)

Headband, this girl is the DOGs' mother


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> They look like they are attracted to one another.


They can flirt all they want, as soon as his cuttings root I'm going to dispose of him. Her cuttings have already rooted


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 2, 2012)

And my baby, Blueberry x (pre98 Bubba Kush x Master Kush). In the pic with 3 there is another female on the right and the stud is on the left and is at day 11 of flower and the girls are at day 8. The Beasts' cuttings have rooted quickly and are in dirt


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2428004View attachment 2428005
> 
> Whew I would have a hard time with that lol. Shorts and t shirt weather! This big old house is pretty expensive to heat,,,I keep it 62ish and wear layers. I like it cold though would do great up in the Rockies
> 
> Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight at 8 days in. Male is on the left female on the right


I didnt use the heater...thats from the flowering tent, and lack of cold air I guess??
I even leave my window partly open at night for the fresh air.


Thats my girl right there!! PK x Sweet Afghanni Dekight


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

I actually prefer 60*-68* personally...hence the open window at night in the winter.
I woke up this morning to a wet arm and floor though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I actually prefer 60*-68* personally...hence the open window at night in the winter.
> I woke up this morning to a wet arm and floor though.


Yeah I have been wondering about you and Bobotrank,,,y'all ready to build an ark yet : ?)

Going to hit a bong of DOG and then go to get some chinese to eat. Haven't met her yet but I'm sure she's cute


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah I have been wondering about you and Bobotrank,,,y'all ready to build an ark yet : ?)
> 
> Going to hit a bong of DOG and then go to get some chinese to eat. Haven't met her yet but I'm sure she's cute


Well my backyard is a lake right now lol.
My OD girls arent happy at all. 
I am gonna go and shake em off again...got a break in the rain, and hopefully it is done.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah I have been wondering about you and Bobotrank,,,y'all ready to build an ark yet : ?)
> 
> Going to hit a bong of DOG and then go to get some chinese to eat. Haven't met her yet but I'm sure she's cute


I was going to hit 'like' to this, but it's just too cheezy lol. I hope you earn a tip.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

So yesterday my little sister called and asked if i had a heatpad for her lizards, i knew i had two and i couldn't find them, so i went up in the attic in a box of wires n cords for my grow and voila! i found them, i brought the box down put it in my grow. today i was going through the box organizing things and i found an old super duper fruity bud that has to be over 8 months old and i'm pretty sure it is blue cheese. the good thing is, i found a seed, just one. i planted it immediately. i doubt i'll smoke that bud though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

did i mention i am super excited! my Blue Cheese was a Keeper.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

That's some 'meant to be' shit right there. Glad you got to keep the keeper. If it's a male will you breed with it?

and I'd smoke that bud lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thats cool tryna...but u gotta smoke the bud now too....haha


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

Haha Jiggy u beat me!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That's some 'meant to be' shit right there. Glad you got to keep the keeper. If it's a male will you breed with it?
> 
> and I'd smoke that bud lol.


yes i will use his pollen, for the sake of luck. if i smoke it it'll be a dare from you guys. i'm smoking quick dry atm so its smell is so temptic, but i had 'coons in my attic i'm scared the bud might be to dusty n dandery


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes i will use his pollen, for the sake of luck. if i smoke it it'll be a dare from you guys. i'm smoking quick dry atm so its smell is so temptic, but i had 'coons in my attic i'm scared the bud might be to dusty n dandery


The bud wasnt wrapped up or jarred?
I might change my mind in that case.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

Me too. Kinda gross if it was just laying about.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

it was in the bottom of the box, not jarred lol. if it was in a bag or jar id smoke it. i'm surprised it smells so good but its so old in open air.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it was in the bottom of the box, not jarred lol. if it was in a bag or jar id smoke it. i'm surprised it smells so good but its so old in open air.


nah its just well cured lol.


----------



## poplars (Dec 3, 2012)

hey T how many sk seedlings do you got going???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

right now 3. But i aint do my seed drop yet pops'.


----------



## poplars (Dec 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> right now 3. But i aint do my seed drop yet pops'.



fo sho looking forward to the seed drop!



hope I get my TI nail today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

titanium? or glass ?


----------



## poplars (Dec 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> titanium? or glass ?



grade 2 titanium. it's a highly educated titanium copy. supposidly literally an exact copy.


----------



## fitzgib (Dec 3, 2012)

anyone grow holy grail kush. and have any thoughts on it


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

That's an unfortunate location you are in.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

fitzgib said:


> anyone grow holy grail kush. and have any thoughts on it


No sir. but are you growing it you could be first. ''
btw i just ordered a new bulb, gonna ditch the hortilux eye n go cheap this time. for some reason i think i was yielding better on the cheap bulb.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

Did you ever form an opinion on the one you lollipopped? Did it do well for you, or is that still growing, I can't keep track.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2012)

Smoke that bud man! 8 month coon cured blue cheese FTW lol. Cool you found a pip


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Did you ever form an opinion on the one you lollipopped? Did it do well for you, or is that still growing, I can't keep track.


i did two, following your advice, i won't know for sure how each technique did until they are close to finish, ill post pics. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Smoke that bud man! 8 month coon cured blue cheese FTW lol. Cool you found a pip


Lol, i left the bud where it is in the pic. my dogs knocked it over. it is now lost in carpet.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i left the bud where it is in the pic. my dogs knocked it over. it is now lost in carpet.


Speaking of dogs, I found my small dog eating the leaves and buds off my outside plants yesterday. No wonder she is so wacky!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i left the bud where it is in the pic. my dogs knocked it over. it is now lost in carpet.


But that bean is safe?


----------



## fitzgib (Dec 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> No sir. but are you growing it you could be first. ''
> btw i just ordered a new bulb, gonna ditch the hortilux eye n go cheap this time. for some reason i think i was yielding better on the cheap bulb.


yeah got a plant in the 3rd week of flowering, its doing well but any advice is good advice

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/570456-holygrail-kush-liberty-haze-orange.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> But that bean is safe?


I planted the bean before i posted soon as i took the pic very happy abt that find.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I planted the bean before i posted soon as i took the pic very happy abt that find.



what u smokin on today jo?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

Neighborhood Kush, pheno#1. but it's quick dried dank.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;nhMnLamHctA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhMnLamHctA[/video]


----------



## fitzgib (Dec 3, 2012)

*

Holy Grail Kush 12 days of flower​




*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

Looking good man, did she stretch a good bit on you? I read she's a big stretcher by a few people i have seen grow it? she stinking up yet?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

I pulled one Tahoe and shes hung up.
The rest will prolly pull on the 10th.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

Have you tried the early harvest yet?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Have you tried the early harvest yet?


I tried a popcorn bud that fell off a few weeks ago, and I didnt really get anything from it honestly.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh ok, hope you get a nice buzz of your dank soon.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Oh ok, hope you get a nice buzz of your dank soon.


I hope the early bud wasnt ready and not an indication of a weak strain/pheno!


----------



## fitzgib (Dec 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looking good man, did she stretch a good bit on you? I read she's a big stretcher by a few people i have seen grow it? she stinking up yet?


ive main-lined this one to 8 tops, and its not stretched too much, its a pretty beautiful plant to grow so far. she is starting to smell fruity


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

I threw the small buds in a paper bag on the cable box to dry...no idea how long this takes as I have never speed dried b4


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

i do mine in the oven at 170. til its almost completely dry.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

fitzgib said:


> ive main-lined this one to 8 tops, and its not stretched too much, its a pretty beautiful plant to grow so far. she is starting to smell fruity


yea it sure is beautiful. i like the idea of mainlining if i could dedicate space i'd try it.


----------



## poplars (Dec 3, 2012)

here's the new nail !!!!!

after some initial seasoning:

after like 8 dabs:


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> here's the new nail !!!!!
> 
> after some initial seasoning:
> 
> after like 8 dabs:


color change from copper to silver from heat I suppose?


----------



## poplars (Dec 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> color change from copper to silver from heat I suppose?



yeah, does some interesting color changes while its being broken in. this was made by a dude in california who is basically making exact copies of HE V3 nails, I bet the pads of the V3's would fit on this nail, I might buy one pad just to see if it fits haha.


----------



## bigsourD (Dec 3, 2012)

poplars said:


> pop in more than once a month and you'll see more.


i'll try, but can't make any promises. They klined me over in the chat. Reaper made his own room so anyone associated with him is a traitor terrorist now.


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

bigsourD said:


> i'll try, but can't make any promises. They klined me over in the chat. Reaper made his own room so anyone associated with him is a traitor terrorist now.



nobody cares about waht happens in the chat in the forums bro, chill here all you like.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2012)

there is a chat? i had no ide, im not much of a chatter though.


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> there is a chat? i had no ide, im not much of a chatter though.



yeah it's on teh far right of the top green bar. I think they should make it a big orange button so people see it haha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol, your right pops i see it now.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah... i've heard stories about the chat. You know how RIU can get really stupid, childish, and mean... well I guess the forums have nothing on the chat in those regards. Lol... sounds like a fun time to me.

Nice buds T. I need to show you guys what's up over here. Got some new explosions of growth coming out some buds. Makes me excited.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 4, 2012)

Looking good T as usual!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah... i've heard stories about the chat. You know how RIU can get really stupid, childish, and mean... well I guess the forums have nothing on the chat in those regards. Lol... sounds like a fun time to me.
> 
> Nice buds T. I need to show you guys what's up over here. Got some new explosions of growth coming out some buds. Makes me excited.


pretty much man, the chat is ridiculously egotistical and elitist.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

Fine colas T! Pepsi challenge won


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 6, 2012)

How's it going T. The Headband from the dogs mum turned into a he-she at a couple of weeks into flower. Balls and pistils,,,

The male blueberry x bubbamaster looks like he'll be ready to do his job in another week, those beans will be available to anyone who wants some. The female blue bubba is about as fine a speciman that one could ask. for Awesome genetics they def need to be spread around to the gang


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going T. The Headband from the dogs mum turned into a he-she at a couple of weeks into flower. Balls and pistils,,,
> 
> The male blueberry x bubbamaster looks like he'll be ready to do his job in another week, those beans will be available to anyone who wants some. The female is about as fine a speciman that one could ask for Awesome genetics they def need to be spread around to the gang


Sounds awesome!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Sounds awesome!


Save some room in your veg garden bassman, they will be done in less than two months


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 6, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Save some room in your veg garden bassman, they will be done in less than two months


Hope it didn't spluff anything man, my bad. The hb's just like its daughter dog tends to do that.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Save some room in your veg garden bassman, they will be done in less than two months


I never have room, but always make some lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hope it didn't spluff anything man, my bad. The hb's just like its daughter dog tends to do that.


Nah not at all. You gave me a heads up way back that it may do that. And it wasn't close to being ready to spuff I'll get rid of it soon prolly tonight


----------



## DONB (Dec 6, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> The male blueberry x bubbamaster looks like he'll be ready to do his job in another week, those beans will be available to anyone who wants some. The female blue bubba is about as fine a speciman that one could ask. for Awesome genetics they def need to be spread around to the gang


i want some. send some over to texas.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2012)

66 days 12/12 Tahoe


----------



## berkman858 (Dec 6, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> 66 days 12/12 Tahoe


You should really start a thread you LURKER!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> You should really start a thread you LURKER!!!!


Everyone would see I really dont know what I am doing then lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

Almost time to yell timber bassman.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

NHK BX #5


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

(unknown that popped up in another flowering pot a while back) Mystery Kush, i wish this stretchy motherfucka woulda stayed dorman, lol. it's fuckin up my tent cause i have to raise the light for it. But it is forming on hell of a cola.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

NHK BX #2


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

NHK BX #3


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

Sour OG


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2012)

The sour og looks like she's going to have golf ball size buds. Was the BX#3 put in later than the other two, she's wicked frosty too they all look good man which do you have your eye on? First gen of the bx's?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

the first gen of the bx will be play beans, for all the homies. while i sort f2's out. the #3 is 10-14 days behind the others, there is a #4 that went in with it. looks just like #5 but smells different. #3 had absolutely no stretch at all comared to the others and is also noticeable frostier. its been my winner since veg, where in my notes i note how strong it is and how i want to play with it. she pregnant, and so is #5 #5 is a yielder for sure. matter of fact, they all should have a few beans, i pollinate #3,5,Sour OG, polinated for f2's and will pollinate for f2's on the other pheno f1 in weeks to come.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the first gen of the bx will be play beans, for all the homies. while i sort f2's out. the #3 is 10-14 days behind the others, there is a #4 that went in with it. looks just like #5 but smells different. #3 had absolutely no stretch at all comared to the others and is also noticeable frostier. its been my winner since veg, where in my notes i note how strong it is and how i want to play with it. she pregnant, and so is #5 #5 is a yielder for sure. matter of fact, they all should have a few beans, i pollinate #3,5,Sour OG, polinated for f2's and will pollinate for f2's on the other pheno f1 in weeks to come.


Man with a plan fred! Sounds awsome man 

I have 5 nhk that are swelling up on their 7th week they sure are fun to look at. Kush hulks lol


----------



## Theowl (Dec 7, 2012)

Senseimilla talked me into my next go around being just the ones you sent me Tryna..(BC x Lush bx1)(NHK right?)
anyway, I'm gonna drop all six of them(the last), and do what I can.. I hope I get a boy out of them, I've had low male rates, and not had any out of these yet! Still trying to figure what mating them to themselves would put them at..

i love how pointy they are ! Those buds look great man! Keep on keepin on!


----------



## Mundstuhl (Dec 7, 2012)

Jack Berry x K.O Kush ({Sannies Jack x Blueberry} x {Killa Kush x Herijuana}) Freebees from Sannies Seeds @ Flowering Day 25 (Purple Pheno)

View attachment 2434464

Greets and a nice weekend


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking good Mun, we don't get to see much sannies gear. keep us posted.
And owl man, your bx's are from the same batch as the pics above.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 8, 2012)

Very good.. It's finally for sure! I'll flip my current girls soonish(next week or two I imagine), then sprout these when those get about three weeks in... I do have a few others that aren't ready to flip, so opening an area for vegging this weekend.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

Hope you get it how i did, i popped 6 got 5 fems 1 male.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh, that would be superb. **crosses fingers in a very methodical way...**


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

I just went into my room lights usually come on at 8:32am it was 9am when i went in and my bulb was out. i took it out and put in my hortilux eye bulb ( i wasnt using it i like the cheaper bulb better) . luckuliy i have a new bulb en route, hopefully it comes today.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

DOG x 60's Kush, i'm about to drop beans from my high yielding DOG next, these are from the lower yielding stinkier pheno. 
I'm only running 5 of these to see how they do, if i like them there will be a big run and maybe some beans made.

Kennel Cough (Kush)


----------



## Theowl (Dec 8, 2012)

Kennel cough.. Bad for pups, good for tokers! 
I like the name. It made me grin, then I grinned again at the pic


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

yea i'm excited for it. my last dog cross was also Kennel Cough but i only made like 10 beans n used em all.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 8, 2012)

Socal VGH (Venice Greenhouse) OG


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2012)

HOLY SHIT..... that's some frost right there. Arrrrrrrrrrrrrr Amazing job Uncle Pirate


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 8, 2012)

I see a trichome hanging from a red hair at the top of the bud in the last picture... quite incredible uncle pirate!


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

Damn Unc, some frosty shizz right there. How she smoking? bet she taste like hash.


Uncle Pirate said:


> Socal VGH (Venice Greenhouse) OG


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2012)

She practically IS hash! I love it.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 8, 2012)

Tastes like Chem D, very little Tahoe in the flavor. Packs a nice punch too. It's not as potent as it looks, I still prefer a good og. But it's still real good.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

Love the honesty man, i have had bud that frosty(white widow) but was not as potent as i'd like. What you growing now? How does chem d taste to you?


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 8, 2012)

How is reserva prada OG kush? i have one vegging now, read up on topping the strain and seen decent reviews so i went and topped for 4 heads and so far she has taken nicely. anyone have experience with this one?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

RP's og is official fire. Your gonna love it.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 8, 2012)

Chem D tastes similar to OG but in different ways. Has more of a rotten skunk flavor, not quite as fuely as og. Right now I have Skywalker x 18, Blueberry Headband, and flowering (haven't tried yet) 3 phenos of Elites Lemon Larry (Larry Og/ECSD x Larry OG) via Alpine seeds, and am popping 5 Docs OGs. I only want 1 maybe 2 good OGs in my stable. I've been tossing different ones around for over a year trying to pick and it's getting tiresome kinda. Ran some bunk ones ran some great ones. I have lots of other beans I want to try out mainly Snowdawg and Twisted Purple OG x Bog Sour Bubble (I don't really consider that an og). But the og search is nearing it's end for me.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Love the honesty man, i have had bud that frosty(white widow) but was not as potent as i'd like. What you growing now? How does chem d taste to you?


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> RP's og is official fire. Your gonna love it.


Thats when a love button would come in handy, cheers fella!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

My strain is a cross between Elites OG Kush x Elites Lemon Larry x Chem D.. she is called lush(f4's). You got some dank shit coming up bro. stay around


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 8, 2012)

I forgot, I have a cut of ISP's Chem D I got from a friend that I've been keeping on the backburner while I flower the others out. I'm going to have to flower that out before too long and decide if I'm going to keep it. Fucking space limitations and plant count. Bs man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

Lol, you know you grow dank when you can leave shit like that on the back burner.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2012)

Tahoes prolly coming down MOnday done or not, as I have other things piling up to flower now and no where else to do it.


----------



## bigsourD (Dec 8, 2012)

Tombstone Day 41


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2012)

**EDIT**

Tombstone is a frosty girl too _*bigsourD*_!!

Sorry bro for the mixup


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Tombstone is a frosty girl too Tryna!!


haha, lol. It kinda looks like my tent. bigsourD thats a nice girl you got. what is tombstone ?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, lol. It kinda looks like my tent. bigsourD thats a nice girl you got. what is tombstone ?


I guess I am out of it a lil today...this damn headache!


----------



## bigsourD (Dec 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, lol. It kinda looks like my tent. bigsourD thats a nice girl you got. what is tombstone ?


EDIT-
Tombstone is a medo purps x Tucson (Arizona) Haze that orginated from the Tombstone area. Comes from a respected grower/breeder out of the san diego area.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2012)

bigsourD said:


> EDIT-
> Tombstone is a medo purps x Tucson (Arizona) Haze that orginated from the Tombstone area. Comes from a respected grower/breeder out of the san diego area.


sounds like s great cross!

Is she in your avatar?


----------



## poplars (Dec 8, 2012)

i still have seeds of that bro illmsend ya some eventually.


----------



## bigsourD (Dec 8, 2012)

The cola in my avatar is a tga querkle cut I had


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2012)

bigsourD said:


> The cola in my avatar is a tga querkle cut I had


My querkle was a super yielder ( I vegged her to 6 ft then flowered outdoor in a 32 gall garbage can), and the smell was so very unique...smelled like Rug Doctor carpet cleaner shampoo...I still have a few tiny buds of her in a jar and the smell is almost the same .


----------



## cONkey (Dec 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, you know you grow dank when you can leave shit like that on the back burner.


HAHA.. thats funny. I was just in my medicine cabinet re- organizing my jars.. pushing some strains to the back and others to the front. and donating otherz to the needy.lol liek the mouldy shit.ahahahahaha.


----------



## bigsourD (Dec 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> My querkle was a super yielder ( I vegged her to 6 ft then flowered outdoor in a 32 gall garbage can), and the smell was so very unique...smelled like Rug Doctor carpet cleaner shampoo...I still have a few tiny buds of her in a jar and the smell is almost the same .


Mine was the same way dude. Was yours the space queen pheno?


----------



## poplars (Dec 10, 2012)

been just distracted as fuck the last few days, my new girlfriend is just amazing...so don't be surprised if you don't see much of me for the next 5-6 days hahaa

here's my tombstone outdoors this year, organic but didn't feed it much. still haven't sampled the bud :O


----------



## bigsourD (Dec 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> been just distracted as fuck the last few days, my new girlfriend is just amazing...so don't be surprised if you don't see much of me for the next 5-6 days hahaa
> 
> here's my tombstone outdoors this year, organic but didn't feed it much. still haven't sampled the bud :O


LOL 5-6 days... the average length of a poplars relationship. 

JK bro, cool tombstones... Good to actually see a good outdoor grow of it. GChron's outdoor turned out to be a pile of shit because he harvested it back in september or something. haha


----------



## poplars (Dec 10, 2012)

bigsourD said:


> LOL 5-6 days... the average length of a poplars relationship.
> 
> JK bro, cool tombstones... Good to actually see a good outdoor grow of it. GChron's outdoor turned out to be a pile of shit because he harvested it back in september or something. haha



jeeze that sucks. I never harvest early bud...lol.


that was under trees and shit too, not even full sun. I'll run this strain in full sun next year 


and its only 5-6 days because she's going to visit her family for a couple weeks  been spending every night together since we got together  its been amazing.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2012)

bigsourD said:


> Mine was the same way dude. Was yours the space queen pheno?


Yeah she grew tall and was self supporting, and branches were solid buds. She was vegged 5 months and was 7 ft tall after flower stretch


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2012)

Pops i'm glad for you man, no other feeling like new love, or even a deep "Like"


----------



## poplars (Dec 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Pops i'm glad for you man, no other feeling like new love, or even a deep "Like"



its insane bro we both find ourselves saying we can't believe the other is real... it's awesome man. thanks bro I greatly appreciate it.... its been a long time coming but I could wait forever for something this amazing..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2012)

yea, haha i remember those days. hopefully you can last as long as i or other members in here did. nothing like waking up to the girl of your dreams.


----------



## poplars (Dec 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, haha i remember those days. hopefully you can last as long as i or other members in here did. nothing like waking up to the girl of your dreams.



in my past relationships I always felt like it was shakey like it could end so easily.... I don't feel like that this time. I"m still being careful and all that but I really have a good feeling about how long term this seems... It would take me atleast an hour to describe all the ways in which we're right for eachother, literally.


----------



## poplars (Dec 10, 2012)

btw tryna, your Lush was a hit at the weed party yesterday, I rolled 3 doobs of it and sent someone else home with a lil bag of it. was an epic smokeout dank grower hangout yesterday...nor cal style. smoked like 12 doobs, ate edibles, dank food, fuck yes. yesterday was amazing. 


smoking some Lush right now, definitely a keeper strain yo, it aint the shit that knocks you the fuck out, but it's the shit you'll find yourself blazing every single day at any point when you're doing shit in the day time!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> btw tryna, your Lush was a hit at the weed party yesterday, I rolled 3 doobs of it and sent someone else home with a lil bag of it. was an epic smokeout dank grower hangout yesterday...nor cal style. smoked like 12 doobs, ate edibles, dank food, fuck yes. yesterday was amazing.
> 
> 
> smoking some Lush right now, definitely a keeper strain yo, it aint the shit that knocks you the fuck out, but it's the shit you'll find yourself blazing every single day at any point when you're doing shit in the day time!


12 joints a day plus some edibles..... thats some chitownsmoking type shit.... welcome to the world of insane cannabiss intake.... well its normal to us but others dont evenbeleave we use this much... there is huge amounts of thc metabolites in my urine, hair, skin threw sweat, and blood..... ima walkin talkin nugget!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2012)

shit i prolly even got enough shake stuck in between my long ass fingernails to roll up a pinner j... lol i gotta cut these bitches soon


----------



## poplars (Dec 10, 2012)

my girlfriend says I smell like herb even when I haven't smoked 

there were lots of people there like 9 people smoking so I made sure everyone got very stoned, I brought 1 oz, 4 kinds of herb, rolled 12 doobs and then gave away the bags to specific people who I felt would enjoy it the most


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2012)

sounds like something i'd pops. but id take cash in return for xxl sacks.


----------



## bigsourD (Dec 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> my girlfriend says I smell like herb even when I haven't smoked
> 
> there were lots of people there like 9 people smoking so I made sure everyone got very stoned, I brought 1 oz, 4 kinds of herb, rolled 12 doobs and then gave away the bags to specific people who I felt would enjoy it the most


Dude that's rad. Respect bro. A friend with weed is a friend indeed.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2012)

poplars said:


> my girlfriend says I smell like herb even when I haven't smoked
> 
> there were lots of people there like 9 people smoking so I made sure everyone got very stoned, I brought 1 oz, 4 kinds of herb, rolled 12 doobs and then gave away the bags to specific people who I felt would enjoy it the most


all i gotta say is get ur smoke on bro!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2012)

bigsourD said:


> Dude that's rad. Respect bro. A friend with weed is a friend indeed.


everybody around me on here all got weed...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2012)

11 mo days til' my bday. i better have some, or i should by then.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2012)

NHK #5 today is day1 week9, since i put it in 12/12. sooooooooo, Chop Or Not?


----------



## Theowl (Dec 11, 2012)

Shit Tryna, I'd cut and run bro! But I'm not always into letting them go full on amber..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> NHK #5 today is day1 week9, since i put it in 12/12. sooooooooo, Chop Or Not?


that shit is done... what strain is that


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2012)

it looks like its got some c99 in it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2012)

no way jose'! that is my Nayborhood Kush or NHK. Pheno #5 of the bx's. Blue Cheese x Lush.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2012)

Owlmam im not big on too much amber in indi dom strains either.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2012)

I love the shredded carrot colored hairs on her Tryna!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I love the shredded carrot colored hairs on her Tryna!


that is a Lush trait. i love those bright orange hairs as well. instead of foxtailing my lush's "carrot top" looks cool with em so dark n the bud kinda light.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2012)

well its 10 weeks 12/12 on the Tahoe.
I pulled one at 8.5-9 weeks and dried it, and she was no smell really.
I hope the other 8 with the extra time will do something more....
She has the looks, and the calming high though.
Broken up the smell is there, so I figure jar time will help...only in jar just under 2 days


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2012)

Some strains are light in the smell dept. is that how tahoe was advertised, or did you get a clone ? looks incredible though, and smell is overated if she's smoking, she's smoking. you probably won't run her again will you ?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Some strains are light in the smell dept. is that how tahoe was advertised, or did you get a clone ? looks incredible though, and smell is overated if she's smoking, she's smoking. you probably won't run her again will you ?


She has the advertised smell, and maybe with a cure it will be more pronounced.

I got her as a clone......


*Danko's Marijuana Strain of the Week*

by danny danko 
Thu, Apr 26, 2012 11:41 am
more: strains, strain of the week, danny danko, grow articles, cultivation, kush

More Sharing ServicesShare | Share on facebook Share on myspace Share on google Share on twitter 








*Tahoe OG Kush - The Cali Connection *

3rd Place HIGH TIMES Cannabis Cup _Indica_, 2011 

From eastern Cali comes one of the strongest cannabis varieties of all time, the Tahoe OG Kush &#8211; often imitated but never perfected as well as it has been by breeder Swerve from The Cali Connection, a breeding outfit that has earned much respect for its Kush-heavy stable of strains in seed form. Swerve pollinated the original and legendary Tahoe clone with his San Fernando Valley OG F3 male, and the result adds fuel to the fire for sure.

The Tahoe OG grown from Swerve&#8217;s seeds produces thick nuggets completely covered in glistening, glandular trichomes, but without the typical hermaphroditic tendencies of many closet-breeding pollen-chuckers&#8217; watered-down versions. Medical patients will appreciate the calming properties of the Tahoe OG Kush, which relieves insomnia as well as bodily pains and stress. 

*Lineage*_: San Fernando Valley OG Kush F3 x Tahoe Kush clone_
*Flowering time*_: 9 to 10 weeks_
*Contact*_: The Cali Connection,_ _thecaliconnection.com

heres mine at 8.5 weeks or so to compare appearance

_


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2012)

Depending on lighting mine has the same blue hue as theirs.
I think mine is the real deal, and the high is really nice!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2012)

very similar growth bassman. So you running her again?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> very similar growth bassman. So you running her again?


I am hella high right now, and I think I am gonna run her again!

I am smoking on the early buds, and the rest might be better....


----------



## poplars (Dec 11, 2012)

the tahoe I grew was EXTREMELY smelly, it reeks hard through the bag strong lemons.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> the tahoe I grew was EXTREMELY smelly, it reeks hard through the bag strong lemons.


What was the high like?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2012)

yeah the one female i got of cal connect tahoe og was reeking good.. it was a fuely pinesoley skink.. dont recal much lemon outta her... she is more sativaish then the clone only tahoe ive tried in socal... tastey for sure... daytime smoke that you never got tired of takin a fat bowl rip off. esp green hits


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2012)

theexpress said:


> yeah the one female i got of cal connect tahoe og was reeking good.. it was a fuely pinesoley skink.. dont recal much lemon outta her... she is more sativaish then the clone only tahoe ive tried in socal... tastey for sure... daytime smoke that you never got tired of takin a fat bowl rip off. esp green hits


Mine has a lemon smell with a musky undertone..not really skunky..more earthy I guess.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 12, 2012)

does anyone ever get allergic reactions to there plants ? i was trimmin out a lot of my undergrowth off of my cottoncandy waterfarm yesterday and after i was done my nose was bright bright red, like Rouldolf the Red Nose Reindeer. It was scary. One other time i during a wild harvest of a Pineapple chunk my nose bled.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

yeah i come up in a rash when i brush against my plants, looks like heatrash.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 12, 2012)

yeah i get that too sometimes. i ordered this body suit to protect me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2012)

hahah morph suits are well funny, there's usually a few guys at the football matches in them


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2012)

cONkey said:


> does anyone ever get allergic reactions to there plants ? i was trimmin out a lot of my undergrowth off of my cottoncandy waterfarm yesterday and after i was done my nose was bright bright red, like Rouldolf the Red Nose Reindeer. It was scary. One other time i during a wild harvest of a Pineapple chunk my nose bled.


I get a congested and sneeze from smoking quite often. I am prolly allergic.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2012)

I get all fucked up when trimming. Stuffy head, bloody nose, dry throat. I'm a mess.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2012)

damn, thats crazy. i don't have any allergies. I wonder if the pollen from mj would fuck with you guys? don i know you fuck with pollen a bit, what you think?


----------



## Theowl (Dec 12, 2012)

I haven't had anything like that, but the lady gets to feeling buzzed if I trim indoors...


----------



## cONkey (Dec 12, 2012)

your lucky you dont have any allergies Tryna! thats kinda fucked up so many of us have allergic reactions ... yeah im wearing a mask from now on and coating my nose with kY jelly. Never messed with pollen Tryna but im sure it would cause a negitive reaction.so if i do play with pollen i will prob get a more heavy duty mask like i use for spray painting graffiitti on all the city buildinggs, tunnels, underpasses and trains with. That one should hold back the tiny particles. 
so whats going on on todnights episode of CHOP or NOT?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 13, 2012)

Lol, i do actually have a girl that should be on soon. i'm gonna go check her out soon.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm thinking of cutting down a Dog plant over here. It'll be 7 weeks 12/12 tomorrow and things are looking real nice. Here is a tester bud I pulled off.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey Jig, i wouldn't blame you if i were put too. Dog is good from 7 weeks on, but its a lot more heady the earlier you pull. i like mine right at 8.5-9 weeks.


Here's a pic of a girl that is due for chop in 5 days, seeded nhk bx #3


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm planning on letting most of the dog go 9-10 weeks. Make that smoke as heavy as possible. I'll probably hold on to the 7 week stuff for me.

That's looking nice and frosty. You gonna wait all 5 days?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm probably gonna try too  but she's looking very good to me. she's not a stretcher at all. Got some seeds in her but i got some early ones off some clones i took in early flower pretty weird to me. Hold on, fuck all the typing. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i just found seeds in some clones i took from a plant that was barely flowering weeks ago. the seed are dark n finished. so i'm guessing thats why they were re-vegging so long. i trimmed it up n collected the seeds. the seeds most def were not there when i cloned so it got pollinated in veg and finished the seeds out under 24h light.


It was pretty weird to me, but soo i shall pop them. Im about to sex all my bastard seeds and weed out the males. the Skunky Monkey and my dog crosses have some excellent smells.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2012)

Chopped the rest of the HO's 10wks...+3 days of just dark. Never done the dark b4 chop but I was lazy to chop and wasn't sure where to hang em.....


----------



## Theowl (Dec 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Owlmam im not big on too much amber in indi dom strains either.


Wait a minute!! I just caught the mam there!! Sneaky sneaky, T....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2012)

I ended up cutting it down. Dog Kush 7 weeks 12/12.

View attachment 2442455View attachment 2442453View attachment 2442451View attachment 2442452


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2012)

She looks Good Jiggy!
You prefer it a lil headier?
I know you were out, but just wondering your preference?
Do they put on more weight with more time or just amber up?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2012)

I think it would have put on a little weight, but mostly just mature if I left it. I just like pot lol. I like both buzz and stone. I guess I'd like a little headier stuff just because mostly I smoke heavier stuff, cuz it's what I grow. If I had to choose between a strong sativa and a strong indica, I'd probably chose indica... but I'd rather have some of each... plus some nice stuff in the middle.

I just like being high.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 14, 2012)

^^^thats a solid truth..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2012)

The DOG is one of those strains that when she's done putting on weight she is done putting on weight. T's NHKs on the other hand just seem to keep swelling until they look like they are about to explode lol

Puff puff DOG >>>>>>>>>>

Nice fade jig!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks HC. They've been on only water for the past week and a half. I'm letting the rest go another 2-3 weeks (circumstances willing), that and the temps have dropped around here quite a bit. We're getting snow this weekend, then on and off till Christmas. I'm expecting things to get a lot more colorful before I chop the rest.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm probably gonna try too  but she's looking very good to me. she's not a stretcher at all. Got some seeds in her but i got some early ones off some clones i took in early flower pretty weird to me. Hold on, fuck all the typing.
> 
> 
> It was pretty weird to me, but soo i shall pop them. Im about to sex all my bastard seeds and weed out the males. the Skunky Monkey and my dog crosses have some excellent smells.


Which bastards you got going?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Which bastards you got going?


they are from my 60's Kush male he fuck around and pollinated my tent.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2012)

I am still gonna pop a few Dog beans, I might pop these in soil.
I have never done that b4 and so thats why I am gonna do it that way.
I guess just bury them 1/3 inch and cover and water....?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2012)

i did 20 beans yesterday like that bassman. im gonna goo look n see if i got sprouts yet. i did around 5pm yesterday, it is now 10 pm the following day. so if i see any its a lil over 24 hours.


Edit: Check'd and saw no sprouts at all. My favorite method is the paper towel method, i can say i get around 90%+ to pop that way. In soil i know i have lost dozens of beans for being impatient, i know its a patience because they end up popping up in later grows soil. i think the paper towel method is the fastest way.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i did 20 beans yesterday like that bassman. im gonna goo look n see if i got sprouts yet. i did around 5pm yesterday, it is now 10 pm the following day. so if i see any its a lil over 24 hours.
> 
> 
> Edit: Check'd and saw no sprouts at all. My favorite method is the paper towel method, i can say i get around 90%+ to pop that way. In soil i know i have lost dozens of beans for being impatient, i know its a patience because they end up popping up in later grows soil. i think the paper towel method is the fastest way.


I dropped them in a cup of water last time and 6 of 6 popped after 48 hrs
Do seeds like warm or cold to pop?
I am trying to imagine outdoor spring conditions.....


----------



## Theowl (Dec 14, 2012)

Yup, and _then_ once they sprout, soil them to about 1/8" below surface, in 24hrs or so they'll be above soil, and rooting downwards as well.. This is the only method that I've kept them alive and or vigorous.

Response to Tryna's post


----------



## Theowl (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, I've had better germination rates in paper towels kept warmish... Like on top of the refrigerator, or near a ballast..
they will germ at different rates depending on temps. Veggies are like that(some) too. (Spinach wont sprout unless soil is 65*F or under..) 
so I'm going with warmer water for faster germs on an answer for ya bassman!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Well, I've had better germination rates in paper towels kept warmish... Like on top of the refrigerator, or near a ballast..
> they will germ at different rates depending on temps. Veggies are like that(some) too. (Spinach wont sprout unless soil is 65*F or under..)
> so I'm going with warmer water for faster germs on an answer for ya bassman!


Are they like eggs in that temp decides sex?

I dropped 3 in a bowl of water a few hrs ago


----------



## Victom (Dec 15, 2012)

when i trim i do get a stuffy nose or sneeze a lot,i notice it more the dryer the bud is that im trimming,
wearing a mask helps,or bandana....also i do get those rash when the leaves brush against my skin,
maybe due to the million hairs leaves have under them lol


----------



## Mundstuhl (Dec 15, 2012)

New Pic from the Jack Berry x K.O Kush Sannies Freeseeds @ end of day 32

View attachment 2443013

Greets


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

ok someone pm me who has these dog beans..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

Warmer is def the way to go, thats why i like paper towel in a bag method because i can move it around and put it in places as owlman said. my cablebox is perfect or sometimes i just put em in my tent with flower girls.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

Mundstuhl said:


> New Pic from the Jack Berry x K.O Kush Sannies Freeseeds @ end of day 32
> 
> View attachment 2443013
> 
> Greets


Looking Good man, You gotta keep posting Brcause i always wondered about KO Kush and sannies gear. 



theexpress said:


> ok someone pm me who has these dog beans..


Lol, i tried to tell you Chi. But only if you could smell through the screen.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

who do i talk to dst?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

BreedersBoutique.com, i believe they are still selling the s1's and i also think they have reg's available. everything is 50% off for a while and they got some top of the line UK clone only crosses


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

awwww man im trying to get them for da free99


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol, u said c99? Who knows some may just land in your lap.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, u said c99? Who knows some may just land in your lap.


lol naw FREE 99 not C 99


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh, Lol 50% off is like Free50.5


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

lol i gotta go to sleep i aint slept yet.. ill get up..one


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 15, 2012)

theexpress said:


> who do i talk to dst?


My last 3 or 4 DOGs have been seedless otherwise I'd hit you up with some. Usually get a couple few beans with each plant but not lately


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> My last 3 or 4 DOGs have been seedless otherwise I'd hit you up with some. Usually get a couple few beans with each plant but not lately


I have heard they have a tendency to herm that cloning gets rid of...that might be the case for you...


----------



## Theowl (Dec 15, 2012)

That'd be the headband influence(hermie), right?


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 15, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have heard they have a tendency to herm that cloning gets rid of...that might be the case for you...


I dont believe cloning can get rid of anything in the genetics. They are exact genetic copies. What may have happened was the person claiming this stressed the seed version out more than the clone version. The additional stress on the seed version caused it to show hermaphroditic traits.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

Theowl said:


> That'd be the headband influence(hermie), right?





aeviaanah said:


> I dont believe cloning can get rid of anything in the genetics. They are exact genetic copies. What may have happened was the person claiming this stressed the seed version out more than the clone version. The additional stress on the seed version caused it to show hermaphroditic traits.


I dont know, but several ppl say that the clones from the mom tend not to herm. I havent grow it yet (seeds soaking) to give an opinion.
I have heard that some strains flower faster from clone as opposed to seed, so there seem to be some differences.
Although as you stated maybe they fine tuned what that strain like better and clones were faster...?


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2012)

I like the colors on that dog, wonder how it looks outdoors. I got too much other shit to run to focus on that tho


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2012)

It does alright outdoors. This is basically one plant you can see. 

And more than a few people (including myself) have noticed the balls don't show up after cloning. Nothing to do with stress.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

I am 100% positive cloning handles the hermie issue. I done it for headband and dog fems in the past. its weird but it works. it worked on a HB cross i ade a while back but i still trashed those beans.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

and Gotdamn Jig. shes huge.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2012)

I think he said he got 3.5 from that plant. Lol... I'm happy with 3.5 oz from one of my plants. I wish I could do outdoor.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

me too man, i'd love that. Whats stopping you? You gotta rec right?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2012)

hey there good to see your still TrynaGroSumShyt


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2012)

Wassup man you still do your outdoor thing?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2012)

getting back into it.... life drew me away


----------



## poplars (Dec 15, 2012)

glad to see you back loaded.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> me too man, i'd love that. Whats stopping you? You gotta rec right?


It's too cold where I am for one. Last year it snowed on Mothers day (May 22nd I think), and it gets freezing early some years too. I live on the North face of a mountain, so we wouldn't get much direct light even if there weren't 100 foot tall trees everywhere. So basically I get maybe 2 hours of direct light all day, and that's broken up quite a bit. And finally people walk by my house quite often and a fence would do nothing because of the way the hills are. I don't want a fence anyhow.

Our friend who grew that has a LOT more privacy, a better climate, and a south south west facing hill, with no trees around. It was fun helping harvest.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's too cold where I am for one. Last year it snowed on Mothers day (May 22nd I think), and it gets freezing early some years too. I live on the North face of a mountain, so we wouldn't get much direct light even if there weren't 100 foot tall trees everywhere. So basically I get maybe 2 hours of direct light all day, and that's broken up quite a bit. And finally people walk by my house quite often and a fence would do nothing because of the way the hills are. I don't want a fence anyhow.
> 
> Our friend who grew that has a LOT more privacy, a better climate, and a south south west facing hill, with no trees around. It was fun helping harvest.


Is that the best direction to face?
I hope one day to get a place...and some factors need to be part of the decision.


----------



## jokerjon00 (Dec 15, 2012)

wow beautiful bud


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2012)

ima hit up dst... i need the dog... i wanna cross the shorter pheno of the dog with a nice short squat bubba pheno male sk....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

you want bubba to fuck the Dog?

I just want a dog... The Dog  to take care of


----------



## Theowl (Dec 16, 2012)

It's not the DOG, and no buds yet.. But my BubbaMasters are looking good.




thats a five gallon smartpot^

and this one is in a 1 gal


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking good owlman, i'm going back in my bubbamaster beans one day for the most bubba looking thing i can get.


----------



## Mundstuhl (Dec 16, 2012)

Found some new kush beans in my mailbox yesterday, always a pleasure to find some ROYAL-MAIL (Sent by the queen itself?!?!) piece in the box 



Greets


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice pick-up. whatcha poppin first?


----------



## Mundstuhl (Dec 16, 2012)

Not sure a 100% but i think the Kandy Kush reg.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2012)

cool, i was for sure you were going with the jedi. Keep us posted.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey T, inbox is full


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2012)

Are you sure?


----------



## Theowl (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll check again, but it said so..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2012)

What happenin owlman 

Hey who ended up with that single dog bean that was in that last package, I'm assuming you lol.

HC is in his glory,,,snow falling outside, feet up, coffee and bong a dog within arms reach, trimming an NHK and a C4 this morning and and Ancient Aliens on the tube lol. Very relaxing!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol, you and your ancient aliens.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, i was for sure you were going with the jedi. Keep us posted.


What you guys know about jedi? I got two going.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 16, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What happenin owlman
> 
> Hey who ended up with that single dog bean that was in that last package, I'm assuming you lol.
> 
> HC is in his glory,,,snow falling outside, feet up, coffee and bong a dog within arms reach, trimming an NHK and a C4 this morning and and Ancient Aliens on the tube lol. Very relaxing!


I love ancient aliens! Wish I had cable or sumn sometimes.. :/

ha, yeah I think it's in here, just a sec.. Yup. It's really pale, may be why I didn't forward it. But kinda glad I didn't give it to Sensei(no offense whatsoever!!!), it coulda been crazy good and now dead.. Really, I didn't mean nothing by that. I wish the best for him, he's a really great guy. 

I _did _happen to stumble across a vial that I marked DOG x BubbaMaster. I had asked you about them and you said that it was very possible that they were straight Dog, just were spluffing the BM girls around the time... Did I get that right?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey owlman yeppers ya got it all absolutely right. And the dog beans are supposed to be a nice light olive green color. Those are the good ones


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 16, 2012)

Dog x masterbubba man does that sound good


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Dog x masterbubba man does that sound good


From what I could see in owlmans vial they did look darker than the reg dog beans I usually find and the bubbamaster beans are real dark soooo.....


----------



## Theowl (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes. The single marked Dog was lighter colored.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Dog x masterbubba man does that sound good


I think Dog x Bubba Mater sounds like a killer combo as well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

NHK Bx #3 & #4- sorry for the quality i was rushing. They are do for chop tomorrow. i think i may let em go like a week longer.





















Some f1's


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Is that the best direction to face?
> I hope one day to get a place...and some factors need to be part of the decision.


southwest is best. My back yard faces southwest, and no trees, just a major highway 150 yrds from me


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

next outdoor grow will be bb style in my back yard-All 100% sun


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

here's a Dog View attachment 2445445View attachment 2445446


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

are those the s1's or the regs?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

bx1. So reg


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 17, 2012)

anyone do afgan kush?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2012)

that hood kush looks better each time i see it. nice work T


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

Thx don, and CCG, i could tell that was a bx1 by the look of it. really doesn't look much like the originals. But i'm sure there are a lot more pheno's in those . And i'm sure D will bx them to where they need to be.


----------



## Mundstuhl (Dec 17, 2012)

Want some dog pics? 

X-Dog {NLx x Chemdog dd} @ day 35




Greets


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2012)

greetings , very interesting structure on that, whats it smell like???


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone on here know kush2 strain?


----------



## Mundstuhl (Dec 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> greetings , very interesting structure on that, whats it smell like???


Smells like fruity lemons dipped in petrol  

Greets


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2012)

Mundstuhl said:


> Smells like fruity lemons dipped in petrol
> 
> Greets



nice that reminds me of Tahoe OG  sounds like dank daytime herb  stick around man


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Anyone on here know kush2 strain?



never heard of 'kush2'


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2012)

Mundstuhl said:


> Want some dog pics?
> 
> X-Dog {NLx x Chemdog dd} @ day 35
> 
> ...


nice,>>>u for got WW>>>>Northern Lights x White Widow x Chemdog (Chemdog x ECSD)

alpine has some nice things.


----------



## Mundstuhl (Dec 17, 2012)

genuity said:


> nice,>>>u for got WW>>>>Northern Lights x White Widow x Chemdog (Chemdog x ECSD)
> 
> alpine has some nice things.


Thx  NLx is a selected phenotype of NL x WW only available as clone, tooooo bad 

Alpine seeds has some nice strains, one day i'm gonna grow their OG Kush Lemon Larry IBL  and i like the stuff they cross with Tom Hill's Deep Chunk, like the Sweet Chunk (Sweet Pink Grapefruit x Deep Chunk IBL)

Greets


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

poplars said:


> never heard of 'kush2'


me nether, but it's on a strain BB gave me? I just emailed them about it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> me nether, but it's on a strain BB gave me? I just emailed them about it.


Kush2 is the Kush2 male that dst had when making bx1's. im not 100% ont that but im pretty sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2012)

Yup, spot on T


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yup, spot on T


 So kush 2 is og kush?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

okay it is. As I had to read the bx1 info 3 times, thanks guys, I know now. Just want to be clear on my strains


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2012)

for sure gotta stay clear on what your growing!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not sure what method D used to BX, but i'm assuming it is one of his male OG Kush pheno. But i remember seeing his males were labeled Kush#.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm very interested in how similar they are to the s1's.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 17, 2012)

BB emailed and said it was og kush beans. Because I have Kush2 x Casey jones from bb


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

oh ok, that should be dank. I've never grown the casey that everybody had been growing. But a while back D sent me something called Dazey Jones, Very nice smoke. But way too sativa for me.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm so impressed with how much you guys know about the strains you grow and about growing in general. You know how people who don't grow and only smoke, they talk about how they love weed, and we might thing "you have no idea what love is" because we grow. I feel like I'm the stoner who only care about growing buds, and you guys are the ones who really love growing it and really love the plant.

It's nice I still have a long way to go with learning about this game we like so much.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I'm so impressed with how much you guys know about the strains you grow and about growing in general. You know how people who don't grow and only smoke, they talk about how they love weed, and we might thing "you have no idea what love is" because we grow. I feel like I'm the stoner who only care about growing buds, and you guys are the ones who really love growing it and really love the plant.
> 
> It's nice I still have a long way to go with learning about this game we like so much.


Yes, i do love my hobby. It is a passion because honestly i never put this much thought into anything in my life. too bad it is illegal.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 17, 2012)

For true... It is a shame. But....... Times they are a changin'. 

Maybe someday soon!


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2012)

just the beginning, its always uncertain in the beginning. you hold on to the dream and dont lose focus, and hope things form around it....


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 17, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> southwest is best. My back yard faces southwest, and no trees, just a major highway 150 yrds from me


My backyard faces south, but I have a huge tree on either side south of my yard.






So I have Dog S1 beans popped.
What is the Dog that everyone is displaying?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

Mine are s1's bassman. I'm pretty sure most are. as the bx's just released not to long ago.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 18, 2012)

like Oh My god! i cant belive you would fuck a plastic doll.!!!!!!!!! whats next watering plastic plants? LmAO.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 18, 2012)

cONkey pops is not talking about a plastic doll lol ; !)


----------



## cONkey (Dec 18, 2012)

Trya admitted he would fuck this..HE DID HE DID!!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2012)

Well he does look hot in that orange/ brown sweater. Cute mustache too. I think I'd hit that.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

I would


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah what are ya shweetie a homophobe hehe??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol, if the circumstances were right, or wrong. i'd give her a go


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2012)

Speaking of plastic plants.
http://www.newimageplants.com/


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2012)

lmfaooooooooo



making ice wax today mothafuckers...... temperatures outside high today of 34 degrees, right now its 25F 

gonna be running the rest of the sour kush bubba 1 (still more to come) and then tahoe og if I have time (which I prolly will.) gonna be epic!!!

in these temperatures your ice will last you all day if you do it right


----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2012)

lmfao at "add a _hip_ direction to your living space" 

we're all hipsters huh?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol, i found the whole website funny. And for that price i'll stick to regular plants.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i found the whole website funny. And for that price i'll stick to regular plants.


I know right!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

 






Marijuana BudsList Price $50.00 
Our price $38.00Our realistic looking marijuana buds are made from synthetic polymers. We\\\\\\\'ve added color and a polyurethane dust to replicate the look of a ripe resin-filled bud of a popular cannabis sativa variety.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2012)

Lmfao, yea wtf would you want fake buds that cost as much as an 1/8th for?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lmfao, yea wtf would you want fake buds that cost as much as an 1/8th for?


lol can't find the kush strain?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

More pics. Dog Kush and Banana OG:

View attachment 2448645View attachment 2448639View attachment 2448641View attachment 2448642View attachment 2448643View attachment 2448640View attachment 2448644


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

Who's purpling up?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

Dog. The banana's are the last picture. Perfectly green leaves on the Banana, only all the leaves on the banana have that curl/ claw going on. They've been doing that claw thing since about week 1 or 2 of 12/12.

The closet will be 8 weeks 12/12 on Friday. I have 5 banana plants and 3 dogs still growing. I'm thinking this for harvesting: 
8 weeks - 2 banana
9 weeks - 2 banana, 2 dogs
10 weeks - 1 banana, 1 dog

What you think? I want to try a big spread of times/ effects.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

That sound like a plan, don't forget to label though. I like the idea of doing a staggered harvest. Especial for something with such a complicated high like the dog has.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

Do you think I should cut a few branches of Dog at 8, just to see the difference?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

If you please. Week 8 is nice i have my dogs set at 9.5 . i think once you harvest anf you have damn near a lb of weed to smoke. it wont matter As much as it feels like it does now. lol, i just noticed you keep track of how many grows you have done. thatd e impossible or me i reckon ive harvested close to 100+ girls, i think i harvest 10 every two months at the moment. but i have done more, and less so im not sure.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

It's wild how differently we all grow. I can't even wrap my head around perpetual. I mean, I get it, I just wouldn't know how to evaluate what I was doing. It's clean and easy for me to do one grow, harvest, load up and go again. Having plants all over the place is too much for my simple mind haha. But for real, I don't know why I'm so scared of having different stages going on at once. Was thinking this morning I really really need to get a mother plant going, and to figure out cloning. Wouldn't need to keep relying on people. I got a few seeds to do it with too.  2013 is the year I take my growing to the next level. (and that's for real)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2012)

I usually harvest my dog around 8 wks but that might be a little early even though it looks done. I'm going to try and let them go longer. Been smoking C4 the last day and a half and fuk me this stuff is strong. Cut right through the 8 wk dog and brought my high up to another level. 

Took 2 bong rips this morning and went xmas shopping haha that was fun!


----------



## Mundstuhl (Dec 19, 2012)

Some new pics of the JBxKOK and X-Dog Ladies (Sorry, this time with the mobile-cam) @ Day 37

First the JBxKOK



X-Dog (Some pretty different Phenotypes)




With this testgrow i want to select a motherplant for a SOG with about 60-70 cuttings. Havent any clou wich plant i choose, want to smoke it first 

Greets


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> More pics. Dog Kush and Banana OG:
> 
> View attachment 2448645View attachment 2448639View attachment 2448641View attachment 2448642View attachment 2448643View attachment 2448640View attachment 2448644


 So the dog gets purple?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine do. I think it's from nutrient deficiency and cold temps, not genetics. The buds themselves don't turn purple, you'd never know there was that much color once it's trimmed up.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Mine do. I think it's from nutrient deficiency and cold temps, not genetics. The buds themselves don't turn purple, you'd never know there was that much color once it's trimmed up.


Thanks Jig, ether way I was blowing away with those bud pics of the Dog-which I'm doing my self. But it's the bx1 Dog, and soon fem Dog, Thanks to a friend on here.

So I can't wait to see that coloring, of both dogs going at it. Got one dog in the cloner. Hope it's a girl


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

Mundstuhl said:


> Some new pics of the JBxKOK and X-Dog Ladies (Sorry, this time with the mobile-cam) @ Day 37
> 
> First the JBxKOK
> 
> ...


Hell even for pone pics they look great. I would way and smoke them unless the potency is not an issue and your looking for a certain sog friendly growth pattern. keep us posted.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> So the dog gets purple?


i do think don had a purple dog.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i do think don had a purple dog.


Didn't see his? But we love are purple buds here in Ca. So the dog looks to be icing on the cake!!!!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 19, 2012)

Also found out Bleeseberry is Blue Kush x cheeseberry. mum mum.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

If the buds were purple, i am unsure. I am not a fan of purple buds and i have grown a few.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Also found out Bleeseberry is Blue Kush x cheeseberry. mum mum.


Yes they are from COF.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> If the buds were purple, i am unsure. I am not a fan of purple buds and i have grown a few.


Well I can't wait to see what happens with mine.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> If the buds were purple, i am unsure. I am not a fan of purple buds and i have grown a few.


Of the Purples so far I really like my Grape Krush!

I smoked last night till I was paralyzed and sleeping lol.
But I woke up so thirsty and didnt want to get water lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

I thought the bleezeberry was from Integra21?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I thought the bleezeberry was from Integra21?


Yea, i forgot to add that i thought they were from cof. i havn't seen integra in so long it slipped my mind. wonder how he is? i remember him and cof both growing sannies gear. i remember integra loved his Blue Kush to death, saying it was the best smoke he ever had a whilr back in the sourkush thread.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

No idea about integra. I only remembered that because I just gifted the bleezeberry kush to a friend.

What does s1 mean?

EDIT: Who am I kidding... I would have remembered that anyways. Memory like a steel fucking trap.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

It just means it is a self pollinated bean. s1's are always fem. matter of a fact maybe all fems are considered s1's as well.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

Cool... I told my buddy they were femed, glad I wasn't full of shit. Do you have any idea if the casey jones from BB are fems? I told him they were lol.

Do you only go from seed Tryna? I'm trying to figure out a new plan.


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2012)

ugh missing my gf so bad lol. dunno how im gonna make it 2weeks without her but i expect itll get easier. but i must say its hella hard


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

i have been going from seed and clones, lol. i dont really keep a giant mom to conserve space i just take clones of clones since i don't need 10+ at the same time and also because i run so many different strains at any time. at the moment i'm harvesting close to every ten days maybe 3-3.5 oz every 10 days.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

Weekends are the worst. 2 weeks is a long time bro. Hang in there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

poplars said:


> ugh missing my gf so bad lol. dunno how im gonna make it 2weeks without her but i expect itll get easier. but i must say its hella hard


this'll help


----------



## poplars (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah jig it is... i mean we just got together so its extremely hard. ill live but i feel like 2 weeks is a ridiculous amount of time lol


lol good one tryna


----------



## Theowl (Dec 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It just means it is a self pollinated bean. s1's are always fem. matter of a fact maybe all fems are considered s1's as well.


Not all fems are S1, but all S1's are fem.. Take a F1 hybrid fem seed for example, that was made by masculinizing a female so it makes pollen, then hitting another strains' fem to make F1 fems.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

yea kinda like all toads are frogs, but frogs are not toads? lol maybe not.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> No idea about integra. I only remembered that because I just gifted the bleezeberry kush to a friend.
> 
> What does s1 mean?
> 
> EDIT: Who am I kidding... I would have remembered that anyways. Memory like a steel fucking trap.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It just means it is a self pollinated bean. s1's are always fem. matter of a fact maybe all fems are considered s1's as well.


Speaking of S1's
2of 3 of my Dog S1 beans have popped through the soil.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

Here are the plants getting sexed, males get tossed girls in flower. they are taking up real estate so they need to hurry. i got girls i need to put in
they are Skunky Monkey(Early Skunk x Jack Herer) x Gorilla Grape, In the middle are DOG x 60's Kush, Sasha x c-99(early Skunk x Jack Herer x c-99),Sour Kush, Special Edward.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

how many sks right there.. i thinks i spots around foe


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

pray for this man to get the bubba dom pheno of my sk cuzz it will forever change his overall outlook on marijuana has a hole!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

*for pops!....
*


Highlanders cave said:


> Super Bud x Blue Dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

all thosae genetics of homemade crosses pops got from norcal are dank as fuck... easy to grow stable strains that are pretty dank... i need some more gdp x blue dream x humboldt kush {down river kush}


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

theexpress said:


> how many sks right there.. i thinks i spots around foe


I'm pretty sure the 4n you see are DOG x 60's Kush, there is only one sk there. Lol. And i have what i think is bubba dom 2 of em topped in veg. since i'm perpetual seed popping i'll hit it soon. Sk crosses coming up next. they seedling right now.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

only one there???? third row in the middle?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

last row in da middle excuse me? and also let me get some genetics...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol, last row middle bruh. you gotta kno ya bitch! all i really got is my own jewels.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 20, 2012)

thought i recognized that hoe.... tell her come threw here when she dne over there jack... [youtube]vs9NsYgmWZo[/youtube]


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

good shit on those bluedream x sb crossses!!!! that's some solid stuff, I still got tons of seeds from that year haha.

gonna definitely do it up big next year esp if my awesome girl sticks around


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2012)

What's up pops. 

Didna realize those were yours till just now. The PK x SAD I knew came from you originally. What can you tell me about the SB x BD? I have a couple of phenos, I'm just kind of wondering about flowering time that's all really.

Hope time flies for ya and your honey comes home soon


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's up pops.
> 
> Didna realize those were yours till just now. The PK x SAD I knew came from you originally. What can you tell me about the SB x BD? I have a couple of phenos, I'm just kind of wondering about flowering time that's all really.
> 
> Hope time flies for ya and your honey comes home soon



thanks bro I REALLY want time to fly too, gonna give her a call this mornin just to give me a lil boost up haha..................


superbud was some clone I got from my buddy, I"m certain it is Ed Rosenthals Superbud, looking at pictures of the clone it looks EXACTLY like some phenos of his superbud. you may see some variation from the superbud but it seemed pretty stable.

the most variation you will see is from the blue dream, you'll see lots of different variations of sativas, some flower on time, some take a while, the sb usually had moderately quick flowering time, but I couldn't tell ya exact specifics. over all that's a sativa strain.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks man!

Well we'll know more about it in another month or so. Looks like I have 2 diff blue dream phenos and a single super bud. Clones have root and are hitting dirt/.


I can see seeds forming on my blue bubbamaster I noticed this morning kool kool beans! That didn't take long lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

good shit bro lookin forward to pics its nice to see my beans reaching that far!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> good shit bro lookin forward to pics its nice to see my beans reaching that far!


Yup love spread literally coast to coast.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 20, 2012)

Hope they make their way down to this area, then maybe I could push em to the gulf coast too! 

then they'd have the country surrounded! Lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Hope they make their way down to this area, then maybe I could push em to the gulf coast too!
> 
> then they'd have the country surrounded! Lol


Well word is,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 21, 2012)

*

My wife likes the dog the best? Funny because she didn't know, which one was what. My Smelly cherry stinks, and got one strain that smells like jalapeno.​




*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> *
> 
> My wife likes the dog the best? Funny because she didn't know, which one was what. My Smelly cherry stinks, and got one strain that smells like jalapeno.​
> 
> ...


Well i like the dog the best for the flavor. If smelly cherry is Livers x Cherry Cheese i had a real nice sweet pheno very strawberry-ish.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

yeah its cherry cheese x livers 

some really great throwback genes in the clone onlies backgrounds.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 21, 2012)

smelly cherry totally kicks ass. I LOVE IT!! the smell is not to be believed its so amazing..fruity sweet just so beautiful. I smoke it at least every other day. you got to grow it Tryna. got to! it will not disappoint and your wife might really enjoy its medicinal benifits as well!!!!
Hey i want to wish you a very Happy 26th Birthday! 
Have a wonderful day. xox


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;BuJDaOVz2qY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuJDaOVz2qY[/video]


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 22, 2012)

WEEK 6 ISH AFGAN kush,MY SECOND KUSH,FIRST BEING SECIAL KUSH,I WASENT IMPRESSED,HOPE THIS IS BETTER,GROWN WITH LANT MAGIC SOIL,UNDER A 250 HPS


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 22, 2012)

Yo T happy birthday bro have a good one!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2012)

happy b day hommie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2012)

happy birthday T man! may it be filled with good company and hazy smoke!!


----------



## Theowl (Dec 22, 2012)

Hope your birthday rock your socks off! Then puts them back on, so ya don't get cold... 

Have a day man, and make it good!


----------



## poplars (Dec 22, 2012)

happy birthday bro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2012)

cONkey said:


> smelly cherry totally kicks ass. I LOVE IT!! the smell is not to be believed its so amazing..fruity sweet just so beautiful. I smoke it at least every other day. you got to grow it Tryna. got to! it will not disappoint and your wife might really enjoy its medicinal benifits as well!!!!
> Hey i want to wish you a very Happy 26th Birthday!
> Have a wonderful day. xox





Highlanders cave said:


> Yo T happy birthday bro have a good one!!





theexpress said:


> happy b day hommie





poplars said:


> happy birthday bro


Thanks everybody! Still had to do some gardening this a.m.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2012)

Shit, I am too late. Ah well... have a good weekend bro.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 22, 2012)

Not too late, it's still today


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2012)

happy day t,make the most of it.


----------



## Mundstuhl (Dec 23, 2012)

Some new JBxKOK & X-Dog pics (day 39/40) for the X-mas holidays 

X-Dog:





JBxKOK





And i bought some new beans as a christmas gift on my own, no kush or dog this time  10x reg. Duchtgrown Seeds - Killer Queen Redux (C99 x Pacific G13) 

Greets and to all of you a merry x-mas !!!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 23, 2012)

Going to be doing some breeding soon. On my Cherry pie strain with my other Cherry Strains. For now I'll call it Cherry Cherry Cherry surprise, but won't be it's real name though. When I'm happy with what I breaded. Then it will be another name I have in mind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2012)

hahah merry christmass, happy birthday, happy new year lmao good morning good afternoon and goodnight!

have a great one T


----------



## poplars (Dec 24, 2012)

happy holidays guys  nice buds mundstuhl liking the looks of those two strains.


----------



## past times (Dec 24, 2012)

I am new to the kush world for both growing and smoking. Any advice? I have 1 G13 labs Blue OG and 1 RP headband. The headband looks more sativa and the Blue OG is more indica...They are only a week old so far.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy late B-Day TGSS!!
Sorry I am late, my pc was down for the better part of a week.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 26, 2012)

the genetics of corleone kush x lush is catching my eye with all the great parent kush strains. any more info on this cross?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2012)

Yessir, got some info. btut im short on time. i'll write something up soon. hope everybody is enjoying the holidays!


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2012)

T I must say over all after dabbing lush hash for over a month, this shit makes some of the most bubbbly bubble hash I've ever made. basically this strain makes the best grade bubble hash with the best of em, all about specific effect at this point. Lush is great for morning and daytime smoking in my experience.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info pops, i think that has to do with the texture of the tric's. They are sticky, where as some indicas are tric'd out but they feel more sand papery, also may have to do with the amount of tric's. 

60's






Aev, 60's Kush is Corleone Kush( a very bubba dom momma, smelled like a jar of folgers, and hit hard in the couchlock dept. but was not draining) here is a pic of her. 












I felt like she was the perfect companion for Lush which was a very stinky f3 male(none of the girls ever smelled like that) i thought they would compliment each-other well.the CK is dominant in most phenos, but the vigor is apparent from the day they pop. Most pheno's make big football shape colas and they stretch but too much. I'm about to start popping the f2's i was very happy with the f1's.


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2012)

yeah dude I'd grow CK x lush any day


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah dude I'd grow CK x lush any day


.. I've got f1's n f2's. got a few sk x ck x lush going now.


----------



## poplars (Dec 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> .. I've got f1's n f2's. got a few sk x ck x lush going now.



how did you cross em? interested in teh F2's but I also wanna know which pheno will be most dominant


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> .. I've got f1's n f2's. got a few sk x ck x lush going now.


'
whats da sk in that mix ?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 27, 2012)

sour cherry pics


----------



## herbbilly (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## herbbilly (Dec 28, 2012)

Man I'm glad to see these strains I've been working off my sour clone for idk 6 years just took a male off la con herm and rubbed it all over a sour bud hopefully it'll take herm or not I love this strain


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2012)

poplars said:


> how did you cross em? interested in teh F2's but I also wanna know which pheno will be most dominant


My /60's Kush(ck x lush) Male pollinated my whole room so i got a lot of crosses, Most not planned except the f2's. i do remember the pheno i kept the s3eds off tasted like chocolate, but the thing is i don't like chocolate so i cringed everytime i cracked the jar. 



theexpress said:


> '
> whats da sk in that mix ?


It's the diesel pheno. I really don;t know what to expect from these. except dank.



209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2456763View attachment 2456764View attachment 2456765View attachment 2456766View attachment 2456767View attachment 2456768View attachment 2456769View attachment 2456770View attachment 2456771View attachment 2456772sour cherry picsView attachment 2456773


Looking good brola everything is nice N green. What do you feed?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2012)

Herrbilly she must be special to you to hold on o her for so long. she's got some freaky looking buds.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looking good brola everything is nice N green. What do you feed?


Blue planet nutes, for the hydro guy and organic guy. I see they have new stuff out, but I just use the basics- bluemax grow/bloom with blue booster. Look up the reviews on blue planet nutes, you will be impurest I just paid $54 shipped for all, a gallon each of grow/bloom bluemax. If you live closer to the mid west, then shipping will be cheaper. http://www.blueplanetnutrients.com/index.php?option=com_rokecwid&view=ecwid&Itemid=190


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2012)

Cool, just checked out the website and they have beyond reasonable prices. I see they are working well for you. I use organics but if i decide that i want to go synthetic i may give them a shit.


----------



## poplars (Dec 28, 2012)

you ever try roots organics T? you're a soil grower so I'd recommend them highly.


----------



## herbbilly (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know what kind it is exactly doesn't look like anything else sour d I've seen,she has systemic p.m. that has to be kept in check,stretches to almost 6' w/o my ninja bondage techniques, isn't the best yielder but it just kicks you right in the head the la con I've got and everything else I've tried don't even show up for comparison.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2012)

Man i wish you could get thre PM under control. so she's pollinated?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 28, 2012)

Just an update on my Tahoe OG Kush.

I was expecting a sativa,but she isnt.
I can smoke in the day and feel some energy and happiness, but not what I was expecting.
Smoked at night it will make you relaxed comfortable and sleepy with a couchlock.
Once I get up I can function still though, but could lie down and fall asleep. Weird combo.
I also notice in high doses the comedown from it causes me dizziness an hr and a half or so after smoking it.
The lemon smell while flowering isnt prevalent till its ground up, and smoking it, the taste of lemons is barely there.

Overall a good strain,but not quite what I was expecting.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My /60's Kush(ck x lush) Male pollinated my whole room so i got a lot of crosses, Most not planned except the f2's. i do remember the pheno i kept the s3eds off tasted like chocolate, but the thing is i don't like chocolate so i cringed everytime i cracked the jar.
> 
> It's the diesel pheno. I really don;t know what to expect from these. except dank.
> 
> ...


oo my sk lol.... the diesel pheno carries bubba dna too... it will be dank!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 28, 2012)

theexpress said:


> oo my sk lol.... the diesel pheno carries bubba dna too... it will be dank!


i need my old bk98 clone ;


----------



## herbbilly (Dec 29, 2012)

The PM isn't bad in flower keep it in check pretty well. You just know its there when you clone and it will be an issue. I started treating some clones with potassium bicarbonate at cut and 7 days later takes her 11-15 days to start roots.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2012)

herbbilly said:


> The PM isn't bad in flower keep it in check pretty well. You just know its there when you clone and it will be an issue. I started treating some clones with potassium bicarbonate at cut and 7 days later takes her 11-15 days to start roots.


very smart gardening there. And chi i was hoping the Bubba Genetics would link up as well as any diesel to single out og n get some crazy phenos. hoping for that. but they do have funny leaves unline the parentas. i gotta bubba fem in veg.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 29, 2012)

Alright growsumshyznit and friends, here is my second pheno of 3 to get done of Elite's Lemon Larry via Alpine seeds. For a supposed IBL the phenos are pretty different. The first pheno was done at 8 weeks, had killer structure, didn't stretch much at all, had the smallest buds, and has a lemon mosquito candle smell with an ok amount of og and diesel. The pheno below has a lot sweeter lemon smell with hints of og/diesel without the citronella candle smell, stretched the normal amount for an og hybrid, also has killer structure, and larger buds than the first pheno done. I have a 3rd pheno that will be done in the next couple weeks that is diesel dom in structure with the long stemmed fan leaves and smells mostly og/diesel with hints of lemon. IBL? Idk. Fire? Yes.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2012)

Dude that is some beautiful shit right there. i just looked alpine seeds and it seems that your Lemon Lemon Larry is from the same batch as the lemon larry in my lush, pretty cool. The yield just looks dissapointing or maybe i just don't know how many watts you are running and maybe she just yields low.. i love the lemon mosquito candle description thats a smell i been trying to peg for years i always say lemony, waxy lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2012)

SO this Girl's ETA is Jan 15. So either i suck at estimating or her being almost completely seeded made her finish early? because she has been seeded since early flower and had white pistils for a while and i'm pretty sure she shouldnt be done as i just pulled the mom that this is a clone of two days ago and she was put in 10 days before this one. Any idea's

NHK f1.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 29, 2012)

If she's fully seeded man, and they are ripe.. I'd say she be done. 

It is gonna shorten flower time due to accomplishing its only mission in life--reproduction.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2012)

thx owlman Well down she comes. . i don't want her to over ripe and there is no white pistil anywhere.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx owlman Well down she comes. . i don't want her to over ripe and there is no white pistil anywhere.


She's done, as theowl said... Energy went to seed production rather than calyx swelling or thc.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 29, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Alright growsumshyznit and friends, here is my second pheno of 3 to get done of Elite's Lemon Larry via Alpine seeds. For a supposed IBL the phenos are pretty different. The first pheno was done at 8 weeks, had killer structure, didn't stretch much at all, had the smallest buds, and has a lemon mosquito candle smell with an ok amount of og and diesel. The pheno below has a lot sweeter lemon smell with hints of og/diesel without the citronella candle smell, stretched the normal amount for an og hybrid, also has killer structure, and larger buds than the first pheno done. I have a 3rd pheno that will be done in the next couple weeks that is diesel dom in structure with the long stemmed fan leaves and smells mostly og/diesel with hints of lemon. IBL? Idk. Fire? Yes.


Wow that's my kind of strain!


----------



## cONkey (Dec 30, 2012)

i dont understand tyrna, you wanted her to seed? 
Happy new year .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes Conkey, but not that much.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 31, 2012)

can you please tell me how you were able to get her to give you seeds. happy new year!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2012)

I did it the most simplest of ways. I just left my male in the tent. 
No collecting or anything, well i collected some but didnt have to use it


----------



## cONkey (Dec 31, 2012)

isnt that kind of dangerous for the rest of ur crop. I was under the impression having a polling male around he spreads his pollen very easily and up to a 3 mile radius. how did you protect all the other girls from getting fucked.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2012)

Well i have a Completely seeded Sour OG, and 2 Lush f1 #1, also had an incident with another male a month before that. i have a shitload of crosses.
But that being said. Given the enviroment, the pollen doesen't spread that easy unless you have a fan blwing pollen around. otherwise it most end up bustin' on himself and the floor.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 31, 2012)

cONkey said:


> how did you protect all the other women from getting fucked.


Keep them away from highlander that's how


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Years KushHeads!


Im on my way out. Have a Nice one!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 1, 2013)

Yo mr T Gona show sum luv when home an strong 

Out of respect think on where your interest are will go through 
My pages an pages try to come close or hit target

Cause luv is to luv as luv is to luv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 1, 2013)

You know i only half understood that, but thanks. Hope your new kidney is kickin well, and your wife doesnt miss hers much. Have a good one .


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 1, 2013)

Break down

First sentence should be clear

Second - out of respect- not to many showed me any concerns

Think on where your interest are-
Whut kind seeds you like

Will go through my pages of excell 
Files to see if I have instock an try to match or come close

As appreciation 

Hope is clear have never been a 
Scholer but my wife an son are

Last sent should be clear 

An drugged up tryin to use a iPhone everything tiny


----------



## Mundstuhl (Jan 2, 2013)

Some new Dog & Kush "Autumn" Pics...

X-Dog @ Day 50



Jack Berry x K.O Kush @ Day 50


Greets and a happy new year to all of you!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice, almost chop time now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 2, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> Break down
> 
> First sentence should be clear
> 
> ...


Ohhhh ok i see. don't worry bout all that right now, recovery is key. Sure hope though when i'm in need of a kidney my wife love me enough to let me get one of hers. i admire that and i do hope you get better so you can go be with her. that kind of love is really something to admire.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 2, 2013)

back home an movin forward only in first gear but bettern reverse 
on puter now fkin i phone thinks its helpin gives you whut it wants you to have not whut you type 
i type in slang it gives me correct english not even whut im speakin on


yes my wife is a angel they said best match is a brother or sister 
my brother big shot in summerst NJ gives me shit christmas presents forever 
an i could nt see myself askin him for a kidney 
wifie volenteered i did not have to ask almost turned her down in tears cause did not want to take her through it 
son ame home fro air force to take are of us normally one takes car of other this time both on back 

but for sure im gone keep her she is an angel 
an makes like 1 an a 1/4 a year while im pullin abaout a 1/4 in pension an socil security 
the adverage money sucker out there would not even stop for my sorry azz 









luvly


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 2, 2013)

I finally can post here since I start a bunch of different Kushes...Everything here is always stellar T!!!
View attachment 2464567
Peace

FM


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 2, 2013)

fm you givin da tray on top anything 

looks early but day look like day be askin for sumtin 
like a hungr baby on formula ready for sumtin little mor solid like babby food 
seem to be loosin likel color


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 3, 2013)

I think its the camera and hps, they are in Fox Farm which is pretty hot to start with. I will get some shot of them when the lights are out.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 3, 2013)

was wonderin where you be shittin at 

an you right about gettin the rest dont want no more reverse


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 3, 2013)

Are they all 12/12 from seed? And Dwez, are you mobile like walking and shyt, did your dog miss you? how do your plants look? glad your home.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 3, 2013)

yeah im gettin around up down stars an shit was home for 2 days befo den sufferd a set back back to the spital for a week home wit a intervenus line to apply atibiotis improving erry day
immune system is shut down to olimanate rejection of kidney 
budy rejects any thing forren is why we tear is why we sneeze is why shit an piss body takes whut it neds kick rest out is why kidney goes under attack not a part of 
so inter immune system gets shut down during time must be very carful in crowds an certain live things 

we wer both in spital so dog was in bording when wife came home rested for acouple days picked her up

plants look okk but been on just water for long time was able to hope to basment an mix food just finished 

them an i will be back when first return to home looked like shit my water failed got them together then had to go bek knowing rig up was shit told wife how to ph an just give water 
second return home lokked ok 
i was backin spital then when i came home she was too happy to see me almost pissed herself


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2013)

what up trubbs. hope all is going well with you man.

how did those cindys turn out?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 3, 2013)

hi low sir


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2013)

evening D.

how are you as well?

I am visiting family in AZ so i got internet for the day or two.

i have a friend that has 2 hothoe females in veg. 2 different phenos it looks like. they are very stinky in veg with a strong kush smell to them. should be nice to see how they look when finished.

we are moving to washington at the end of the month. 

hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2013)

Good luck with the move BC. Hope you are well too.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> evening D.
> 
> how are you as well?
> 
> ...


Are you still coming over my house on my birthday? Give GUIDO and his family my regards!!!

@T yeah they all are 12/12 from bean. Only one that was vegged was my SCRoG.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 3, 2013)

Seedlings...

Pre-98 x Cougar Kush F2s
MD x Cougar Kush
BudaTahoe
Pre-98 x Cougar Kush x Double Bubble
Rez Chemdawg x Sour D


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 3, 2013)

yo Fm when is B day mine is the 11th Jan 

Mr bill does my heart good to here from you 
an i wish you and youra all this earth of ours has to offer 
i wisn you the best an i believe that whut you do is best for your family 
much success health an prosperty cause that is whut our creator wants for us 

even though the other guy is workin twice as hard todragour azzez down 


id like to see my gran chillen ( the HH's)




me im pretty feeble an broke down old man these days 
freh out the hospital wit one of my wifes kidneys 
going foward again after bebeing releasd on 23 going back going back to hospital in reverse suffering relaps
in for another week cuming home couple days ago back to going forward only in first gear but its forward 
movin slow an wasy like a even older man then i am 

son was in washingto state for survival training recently 


Jig much respect to you 


my raggedy azzed feeble best to all the peeps that are true 



caus luv is to Luv as Hate is to Hate


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 4, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yeah im gettin around up down stars an shit was home for 2 days befo den sufferd a set back back to the spital for a week home wit a intervenus line to apply atibiotis improving erry day
> immune system is shut down to olimanate rejection of kidney
> budy rejects any thing forren is why we tear is why we sneeze is why shit an piss body takes whut it neds kick rest out is why kidney goes under attack not a part of
> so inter immune system gets shut down during time must be very carful in crowds an certain live things
> ...


Sounds like a hell of a holiday season :-/ . to say the least.


billcollector99 said:


> what up trubbs. hope all is going well with you man.
> 
> how did those cindys turn out?


Everythings good man, got all males first run. Got some Sasha x c99 got a sexy ass pheno i been calling them 99problems. and some Skunky monkey's in veg. all of them look good.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 4, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yo Fm when is B day mine is the 11th Jan
> 
> Mr bill does my heart good to here from you
> an i wish you and youra all this earth of ours has to offer
> ...


Tomorrow boss man!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 4, 2013)

It's good to have you back around D. I can feel your positivity always, and it makes me feel good inside. Thanks for that. My prayers that your body makes that kidney one of its own. And no more trips to the hospital!

EDIT: That's my dads Bday too FM. No wonder I feel the way I do about you lol.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 4, 2013)

so your on the fith im on the eleventh 
does that mean yo older then me LOL

ha ha your about 1/2 my age 
enjoy yo Bday an your youth


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2013)

@BC hope the move does you good!

@Dwezelitsame glad your wife loves you enough to give you part of herself! Means you chose the right girl! Glad you are ok.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 5, 2013)

enjoy yo B Day an you deserve as many as i have an more cause you are a fine young man 

peeps are always saying dont over do it fuk dat over do it today 

you deserve all the good this life has to offer 

my feeble best to you you are one of the few that are true happy B Day to you







View attachment 2467445

View attachment 2467445
View attachment 2467445


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 6, 2013)

41 Years and counting brotha....


----------



## Sofia Dali (Jan 6, 2013)

and now for a commercial break before another 
mouthwatering episode of 
_"Chop or Not"
[video=youtube_share;owJFJxHVNuc]http://youtu.be/owJFJxHVNuc[/video]_​


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

Salvador dali was a bad man!
I had these in my first apartment. of course they were just prints


----------



## Sofia Dali (Jan 6, 2013)

i knew when i spotten your thread you was a cool cat... subbed fur shure now
wheres my fuckin rep button? mr.kush man i need to place an order.
we're all here to burn one down.
[video=youtube_share;5af5IRHA6rY]http://youtu.be/5af5IRHA6rY[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 6, 2013)

Sheeeeee's baaaaaaaaaaack.


----------



## poplars (Jan 7, 2013)

good music


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 7, 2013)

dalli dally was shonff a crazy mahfuka when in tme all were paiting reality he was paintng dreams melting time dripping forms like drops of water shining in a light in can prduce dtls beyoud belief brush must be five hairs

may the best of all times of the art style never to be forgotten as the aet style returns its called serreal (spelled sumtin likdat )

ht dem say 5 times in my life fuuuked up beyoud compare 

been to all the musiyms at least thrice 

an have shown son erryting in nyc to see

bumin da gutter tryin to wash yo wind shield for qurter 
wiarg dirtier then yo window
the million airs in day shoiferd rolls

the entreped
the empire state
bromk zoo
connie isle
central park
china town
brooklyn bridg
acquarium
ben on tp world trades
jazz sets
arcades
top empre state bld
many concerts
shows 
lion kig 
stomp
circus d oaly
games

ilive in jersy 
but i love ny
never want to be to far 


yeah dally will remain a lgend to any to appreciat serrealism

he makes you stay focussed
stay focused
like life

;uv is to luv as hate is to hate


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 7, 2013)

he might hacontributed to the morphing style of shit indirectly


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2013)

NYC is a cool place for sure.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 8, 2013)

agreed jig


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

i agree too. between NYC and Philly, i love coming up in Atlantic City.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

my gf really want to go to nyc for xmas. some fantasy about me proposing. something like meet me in st louis ?!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol, y not then? i bent down to tie my shoe in a resturant on new years and everybody thought i was proposing. even my lady, but i kinda did it on purpose.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

forgot to mention, i still grow the reefer in my onld cab wit my uneven canopy, moved from 3gallon(11.35ltr) pots to 5 gallon pots(18.5 liters). changed my tea recipe. been busy really. but everything is green n i'll be happy again soon once i get some flowers. looking for a boost in production in every way before i get my new light. only got two thing flowering too. no smoke at all until the older is done. smoked my last bud last night, but i got hash.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

Also i have been trying all sorts of lst and trimming and topping n supercropping stuff so every plant has a different shape


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

lmao my bird would kill me if i did that lol. 

it's on the cards but the jigs up soon as we get to the airport if she knows were going to NY she'll expect the proposal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

i'm almost in the same boat, last couple of nugs and then t's hash for a couple of weeks. nightmare eh lmao

is that last pic your lush?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

lol, my lady knows most romantic moments turn goofy with me. i been with her coming up on 6 years. i pretty much feel married, so i think thats why i'm in no rush. not that i mind, but i wanna do it big like how your Lass would like. maybe a NBA or NFL game, im kinda shy and the two teams here suck nuts(even though Mickeal Jordan owns the bball team) so it shouldnt be many ppl lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

the last pic was an unknown Kush, but im positive it is 60's kush with the footlong cola and all. or do you mean the one in early flower, im tripping. thats NHC f1, these things are crazy. i just made f2's was hunting for a while to get them. this cross is major.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 8, 2013)

> Lush (Og Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D) Bred by myself. This is an f3, i will growing f4's


this used to bother me long ago 
was cold not to mention propagator when me mr bill an others did


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> this used to bother me long ago
> was cold not to mention propagator when me mr bill an others did


My bad Man, i think everybody knows now the f1's are from you personally, but the f4's-f5's i have put in quite a bit of work to get them like this . But everybody knows you should be a proud great grandpappy. Also, i like to mention usually that they are from Elite Genetics. funny thing is most people know nothing of elite anymore.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

i've got 3 of those crossed to my smelly cherry stud at the seedling stage. calling it sweet and sour as the acronym is ridiculous. 

T as long as it's special to both of you i don;t think it really matters where it happens eh!?

looks like a sweet cola to trim unknown or 60's lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i've got 3 of those crossed to my smelly cherry stud at the seedling stage. calling it sweet and sour as the acronym is ridiculous.
> 
> T as long as it's special to both of you i don;t think it really matters where it happens eh!?
> 
> looks like a sweet cola to trim unknown or 60's lol


They cross well, i still have tons of f2's and f3's but i'm in love with the f3 gen and maybe the f5 will be just as good. Yea on your right, i might just bake it in a cup cake n see if she finds it, and if she swallows it i'm putting her on the toilet while we wait for it. But i wont tell her why until she see me going through her shit with gloves on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

lmfao now that would be one to tell the grandkids huh. 

i'm expecting pinky purple sour and sweet fuelly goodness out them. buds were huge on the original pips i ran a good while back. near 9-9 month + ago now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> 41 Years and counting brotha....


Oh shoot bkb your over the hill man jk lol. The forties were awesome bro couple months and it's double 5's here



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, y not then? i bent down to tie my shoe in a resturant on new years and everybody thought i was proposing. even my lady, but i kinda did it on purpose.


Haha that was funny as hell man! 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My bad Man, i think everybody knows now the f1's are from you personally, but the f4's-f5's i have put in quite a bit of work to get them like this . But everybody knows you should be a proud great grandpappy. Also, i like to mention usually that they are from Elite Genetics. funny thing is most people know nothing of elite anymore.


I don't think I knew that. Do now cool. The bc x lush has been a staple in my garden for a little while now, usually a half dozen or so in flower at all times had one bc pheno but it hermed so all lush phenos (down to #3 and #4)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

OMFG he's alive. How has 2013 been for ya HC? And i'm thinking you should try the f2's if you got the space.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> OMFG he's alive. How has 2013 been for ya HC? And i'm thinking you should try the f2's if you got the space.


Didn't start out too well man just picking up the pieces and keep on truckin I guess. Never did crack a new strain there a couple of weeks ago like I had told you. Had the lemon candy in my hand and that's about as far as I got. Getting about time for a new flavor in the stable though for sure


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeab man, i hope pieces fall in place. I'll hit you up and let you know what's good via email.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

Some kush shots for you guys. They both smoke good... but the Banana kicks the dog in the balls so far with effect. Maybe a cure will change things. That being said, I have only tried 8week and 9 week buds so far. Have yet to try the 10 week stuff. It's still drying.  Should be pretty lethal.

Dog Kush
View attachment 2471302View attachment 2471305View attachment 2471304

Banana OG


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking good jig, did you weigh your harvest? and did you keep a banana cut? i think you will be very surprised at what sour d does in your system. Did you figure out whose going where? I'll be popping more Dog soon. but other than that i think i'll pop twenty or so other beans.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

That banana is being held safely somewhere. I sure as fuck hope it is. It's the third time I've grown her over at least a year, so I think I can go back and get her anytime. There may ever be s33ds in the future. Let's hope so at least.

I haven't weighed things. Told someone yesterday, I have what I have lol. It's not even all dry yet, but when it is I will weigh things out. It'll be an extimate as I've been smoking like a champ. With some still in the laundry hanger thing I'd guess I'm around a pound again.  Maybe 14.

And as for what goes where I really don't know. I'm going to have 2 soil pots. And I was going to run 3 in the tubes (giving one plant away). I think I'll keep 3 Sour D's. So 3 Sour d, 2 chernobyl for 2 pots and 3 hydro spots. I'm definitely running one Sour d in soil... I would do both soil sour d, but would be interesting I think to see the difference between hydro and soil for two different strains... but that may be making things over complicated for not much purpose?

Any thoughts from you lot?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2013)

Two very sativa dom beast. you will be flying very high in a few months.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't wait. These two smokes I have put me to sleep. I am mighty well rested, but would be nice to be able to play a video game for longer than 10 minutes before I pass out with the controller in my hand.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 8, 2013)

Hhaha, sounds like me... I have to have an upbeat sativa dom for the daytime. Cannot handle otherwise... plus when you're flying around that high it's wayyy easier to get things done. My wife used to be so jealous at how fast I could fall asleep at night. Girl Scout Cookies are very good for this. I can't keep my eyes open when I smoke em.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That banana is being held safely somewhere. I sure as fuck hope it is. It's the third time I've grown her over at least a year, so I think I can go back and get her anytime. There may ever be s33ds in the future. Let's hope so at least.
> 
> I haven't weighed things. Told someone yesterday, I have what I have lol. It's not even all dry yet, but when it is I will weigh things out. It'll be an extimate as I've been smoking like a champ. With some still in the laundry hanger thing I'd guess I'm around a pound again.  Maybe 14.
> 
> ...


I would vote Caseyband! I think I handed over half of the last dozen or so that I had to you


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol... I got clones, not starting s33ds. But will keep that in mind. Next run? If I pop any beans for next grow it will be them.  You can be sure of one thing, I'll make you proud.

EDIT: Some of the strains I'm really looking forward to I'm afraid to pop the beans as I don't want to fuck anything up. But I guess they aren't doing much good sitting there staring at me.


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Any of you guys lost your sense of smell? I can smell that herbs are right or wrong to me but that stench that I loved so much has changed. When people smell it (come near me) they say how bad it reeks. Idk maybe its just growing ripe ass sour forever. Sometimes after an overnight trip I get to smell it. Any one notice this. Closet looks good T sour la con yielded 7 spagsauce jars 3 plants under 18". Love tieing em up keeps em out of the ambient closet heat


----------



## Mundstuhl (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Kush Lovers,

Last pics bevor harvest (saturday) 

The ladies are now @ day 57





Greets


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 9, 2013)

mund looks good 






an jigs

that looks great hows it smell ijust got sum banana from canada 
s


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

herbbilly said:


> Any of you guys lost your sense of smell? I can smell that herbs are right or wrong to me but that stench that I loved so much has changed. When people smell it (come near me) they say how bad it reeks. Idk maybe its just growing ripe ass sour forever. Sometimes after an overnight trip I get to smell it. Any one notice this. Closet looks good T sour la con yielded 7 spagsauce jars 3 plants under 18". Love tieing em up keeps em out of the ambient closet heat View attachment 2472475


Bud looks nice. Hell yea i lost my sense f smell. i can smell but not as good as i used too. i CANNOT smell the weed in my house.



Mundstuhl said:


> Hi Kush Lovers,
> 
> Last pics bevor harvest (saturday)
> 
> ...


Mundstuhl i must say that is damn impressive man. whats next???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

Forgot to say i started a few plants MainLining. 






this is a Kennel Cough.


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2013)

all that kush has fucked your nose tryna. it is too powerful to be smoking all the time lol.

kush reminds me of undiluted kool-aid, not the flavour just the intensity of the taste.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

Lol, u must know how i like my kool-aid(its not a lie, we like a lot of sugar in out Kool-Aid, alot.. like syrup)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh and these. excuse the hps coloration.


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2013)

sour-og X nhk yes please.

sorry everything else sounds bomb too, that one just stood out a bit more to me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

ghb said:


> sour-og X nhk yes please.
> 
> sorry everything else sounds bomb too, that one just stood out a bit more to me.


Si, Si. Thats is the Noob of the crew. i expect pure fuelly funk. the Sour OG mom was greasy as fuck n smelled so dank dieselly. NHK will boost tric production and yield i'm sure. as well as diversify smells. this was an accidental cross.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

hi ppl, im doing *barneys farm critical kush *atm just over 2 weeks into flower  check out my journal or channel if you fancy a peek ( l*inks in my sig* )  peace


----------



## Mundstuhl (Jan 9, 2013)

> Mundstuhl i must say that is damn impressive man. whats next???


Thx  Popped 10x Sannies - Killing Fields F3 reg. a few weeks ago, first cuttings are rooting now to determinate the sex  9/10 germinated  Two are little cripples (on the Left), but i'll give them a try 



After the KF I'll start with the Reserva Privada - Kandy Kush, but I need some sativa-up-high weed first 

Greets


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2013)

The Banana OG stinks of... well... banana's lol. But seriously, it smells like what I imagine old banana peels left out for 4 days, then put on top of a heater/ furnace. Kinda funky, but really nice. It's a great smoke too. You are lucky to have a cut.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

And i'll be awaiting my cut


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 9, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The Banana OG stinks of... well... banana's lol. But seriously, it smells like what I imagine old banana peels left out for 4 days, then put on top of a heater/ furnace. Kinda funky, but really nice. It's a great smoke too. You are lucky to have a cut.


That was some good smoke Jig! I enjoyed the Ban OG you grew.

@mund, have you ran the Killing Fields before? 

Peace

FM


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

critical kush day 19 of flower....................

[video=youtube;-Irk2Xd8tFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Irk2Xd8tFc[/video]

........................................Delvite ​


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice looking ladies you got there.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

thanx i do try


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2013)

it's amusing me to look at the vid and see an empty tent. simple things eh lol


----------



## Mundstuhl (Jan 9, 2013)

> @mund, have you ran the Killing Fields before?


Not yet


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's amusing me to look at the vid and see an empty tent. simple things eh lol


lol i realy should change that screenshot


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice group of ladies you got there delvite.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 9, 2013)

This might sound noob but is afghan kush about as kush as you get as strengh,taske ect coz i loved it and am going to run it again cheers ladzsome pics of my afghan kush i got as a cut from a friend,by world of seeds,iv also grown ak 48 is it trur afghan kush is the original ak,thats all thanks all! The dr


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

The right afghan Kush will blow you away and fill your hash jars. And they grow so nice n compactly perfect. if you gotta good one id keep it. i'd reckon there are an uncountable amount of pheno's of afghan kush out there, but WOS is legit. some places even sell landrace afghani's.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 9, 2013)

has anyone tryed world of seeds afghan?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't remember who's afghan i grew i think it was wos. But i have seen threads and pics of many afghanis and the staples atre all there. short compact n frosty, some say its dull on the smell but mine wasnt.


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 9, 2013)

same here man was realy froset ans red/brown covered pistals dofo going with it again,think her dad goy a cut but might go heno searching lol,is ak 47 and 48 afghan?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not sure. Never ever tried to grow AK, i see enough on here. I skipped growing AK, Northern lights and such. even though i ran white widow.


----------



## delvite (Jan 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nice group of ladies you got there delvite.


thanx bud


----------



## drgrowshit (Jan 9, 2013)

delvite said:


> thanx bud


nice one del they look taght as a nins crack!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey T whats happenin. 

I see some pk x sad beans in there. I'm really impressed with mine....she has a few beans from accidental pollination but not too many I hope, that may be why she's almost done and not even quite 7 wks yet. I'll put the scope on her today, no more white hairs. Looking forward to some new smoke around here, I took her out to get some shots yesterday but the lighting sucked I'll try again today. I took some pics a week or so ago I should post them. She's a heck of a beaut, stands out from the rest man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2013)

Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight at 5 wks


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2013)

PK x SAD at day 47. She stays short with hard frosty buds tightly stacked. Smells ok maybe rotten fruit,,,just took a whiff and it reminded me of my pineapple pheno C99. Cooler temps at night brought out the purps I'm thinking


----------



## delvite (Jan 10, 2013)

good lookin girls you got there


----------



## marc88101 (Jan 10, 2013)

kushberry week 5


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Very frosty man, looks like she's gonna finish fast too.


----------



## marc88101 (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Very frosty man, looks like she's gonna finish fast too.


yea it does seem like that. im thinking 2weeks, what do you think?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Id say about 3 at the least for the best smoke. But she may be done around 2 weeks depending on your preferene.


----------



## marc88101 (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Id say about 3 at the least for the best smoke. But she may be done around 2 weeks depending on your preferene.[/QUOTE
> right on, thanks!


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 10, 2013)

That's my kinda lady whered ya get beans. I'm on a mission with mainline as my destination. I staggered my sour this round so she'll be nice and ready when my la's herm. I grabbed the bud I pollenated to set it aside threw it back in the pile trimmed it and jarred it up just hopin when I find it she has seeds. I've been a wreck since harvest




[/IMG]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol, wth did you light both ends?


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 10, 2013)

Yea took couple pulls set it down tinkering in garage picked it up lit it smoked that much before I noticed. I think I've got you to thank idk but I got Photobucket from a pic on here so I'm getting hip I guess.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

ECSD dom. Lemon Larry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

nice frost, looks done to a T


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice frost, looks done to a T


Thanks, but some got burned more than others. Its my first run with the Lemon Larrys so none of them were dialed in. I do appreciate the kind words! My problem is, I get excited when it's time to harvest something new, and instead of waiting to take pics on my second run, I take them of the first "trial" run.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2013)

love the avatar man! le chuck lives! I did one larry a while back, it was a real runt. tiny but covered in trichs and lemony


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Yo those Lemon Larry's look incredible mang. 

And herrbilly, that was the ultimate stoner move


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Well 15 of 25 beans have popped. it ain't been a full 48 hours yet. Granted that i do did not expect 10 beans to pop(1 of those actually did). So without those counted its like i'm 100%, so more props for the Paper towel method. i just lost 20 beans a few weeks ago going str8 in dirt.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 11, 2013)

I just went 10 for 10 the in less than 48 with paper towel last week... Paper towel ftw!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 11, 2013)

ugh Larry!! how i wish the Larry graced my garden! its such a FU#$ING LEGEND in the hood in Flint. i can get clones, but, im not paying hundreds of dollars for them.

nice pics!  i can only hope my bubba finishes as nicely as your larry! speakin' kush of course!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 11, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I just went 10 for 10 the in less than 48 with paper towel last week... Paper towel ftw!


yup... i just germed 4 psycho killers. paper towel all the way IMO. ive had less success with planting seeds straight, or even rockwool. i say keep it simple.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## jigfresh (Jan 11, 2013)

i swear i got stoned just looking at those pirate. fuck yeah!!!


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 11, 2013)

Burning ur j at both ends is defeated. New ultimate stoner move obsessing over beans for 6 weeks almost hating past rook's for using my pods of goodnes to no avail. Yes I am an idiot ran into my NEIGHBORS wife today and it hit me ask her. Well as it turns out and I have known for 14+ years they breed their family and friends breed and I am a dope. She said her personal fave is headband and she's got plenty as well as others and my sour is original. Sometimes what your looking for is right in front of you.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

Glad u got lucky Herrbilly. 
Uncle Pirate, i would love to break that bud down, by hand very delicately it so pretty man.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks my man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

My first go at mainlining. i actually did two seedlings and might do a few of the 15 i just put in soil.
[h=2]











Fimming done right. I havnt fimmed in a long time glad i still got my skill. this will be 4 colas.






Some pics from the tent, lights out. that freaky looking pheno looks like a reveg, but the mom looked the same as well as other clones. they have buds shaped like popcorn or a cloud idk lol tea bubbles, its unique.














[/h]


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 11, 2013)

Me too T mainline and some perfect lst was the reason for my seed obsession lookin good I'm jealous. Pirate that Larry is purdy


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 11, 2013)

lol i bet my neighbors grow, but wouldnt trade. and im the oldest on the block too. better red-neck-a-nize! 

Yeah i top my girlies like that, and yank them stankers tops off and FIM em...etc. i cant help myself, i always worry about the yield on a straight up tree vs top'n and level'n out the canopy.
nice pics ya'll!


----------



## shaymuny (Jan 11, 2013)

just finished up a larry og x violater kush... very interesting cross... pleased with the results but decided not to keep it in the stable after much debate.. too much other shit to get to but was a good yeilder and smelled and tasted great and is a heavy stone... quick onset


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> lol i bet my neighbors grow, but wouldnt trade. and im the oldest on the block too. better red-neck-a-nize!
> 
> Yeah i top my girlies like that, and yank them stankers tops off and FIM em...etc. i cant help myself, i always worry about the yield on a straight up tree vs top'n and level'n out the canopy.
> nice pics ya'll!


I love the giant colas i get when i dont manipulate, but i like the multiple hard tops and i do think i see a yield increase but topping/lst/supercropping.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

shaymuny said:


> just finished up a larry og x violater kush... very interesting cross... pleased with the results but decided not to keep it in the stable after much debate.. too much other shit to get to but was a good yeilder and smelled and tasted great and is a heavy stone... quick onset


My violator was sexy, but she hermed bad. she did however have some unique shape buds too.


----------



## Mundstuhl (Jan 14, 2013)

Harvested the X-Dog & Jackberry x K.O Kush yesterday @ day 62...





Greets


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2013)

Mundstuhl you got a helluva green thumb!


----------



## Mundstuhl (Jan 14, 2013)

Thx a lot, try my best, this was just my third grow, i think it can always go better  (keep the challenge up), learned a lot again from this one, i think i switched a little early to the 0-1-3 nutrition mix (use general hydroponics on soil), thats why all leafes are that extreme yellow.....

Heres another pic from a different phenotype



And heres the whole harvest (all nugs bigger than a wallnut  ) The other stuff gets bubble-hash 

Was the hell of a work, usually my wife helps, but she was at a party with her friends so i made it from midnight to 6am 



Greets and a nice evening


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 15, 2013)

i agree bro... your stuff is great. you just turned off the N faucet a little early i bet. nice stuff and great pics tho!! jealous!


----------



## Theowl (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey Tryna, I've been out a while... How's things crackin in the tent man?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

Wassup man, i been super busy/lazy in the offtime. but i got those envelopes right infront of me.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey T. Good to see ya. Still smokeless? When you gonna cut something?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

i been cuttin bub, by bud daily for smoke. the fairy dropped some pre 98 bubba on my doorstep but im outta that. smokin off an early girl who due date was today but looks like she got 10 more, my next due date is 2-1-13 but they look about 10 days off too.


----------



## delvite (Jan 16, 2013)

new updates on my critical kush in my signature if you wanna peek? man these girls are lookin good!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i been cuttin bub, by bud daily for smoke. the fairy dropped some pre 98 bubba on my doorstep but im outta that. smokin off an early girl who due date was today but looks like she got 10 more, my next due date is 2-1-13 but they look about 10 days off too.


Well that kind of sucks man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

sure as hell does. After i start harvesting i should be OK.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 17, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> sure as hell does. After i start harvesting i should be OK.


Ditto here, I had to break down and buy some...but next month it's back on!.

Speaking of kush, I have 9 of these caramel candy from Dynasty. They were all recently flipped cuz' I'm looking for a mother.

Peace!


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

Mundstuhl said:


> Harvested the X-Dog & Jackberry x K.O Kush yesterday @ day 62...
> 
> View attachment 2479715
> View attachment 2479716
> ...


that will make for some sweet smoke i bet, i've done a couple of grows where i stopped the N too soon and whilst it hurts your yield the smoke is amazing.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I love the giant colas i get when i dont manipulate, but i like the multiple hard tops and i do think i see a yield increase but topping/lst/supercropping.


some strains really do not like being topped, on the other hand all the kush i ever grew did like being topped i just thought i would throw that out there.

i think it is a good idea when first growing a strain to leave them and see how they grow.





Highlanders cave said:


> Well that kind of sucks man


i'm in the same boat, i got some kief and that is it until early next month. my mate just bought an oz of haze for 350 bucks, he asked did i want in. i asked him did he want a fat lip.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 18, 2013)

ghb said:


> that will make for some sweet smoke i bet, i've done a couple of grows where i stopped the N too soon and whilst it hurts your yield the smoke is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a bad price for haze, most strains yield less than average and have longer flowering times than kush.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

i think that's the most expensive Ive ever heard or a zip in the uk. you expect a reasonable increase in price for something that's taken a considerable time more to grow, but that's crackers 

all boils down to the same thing, people are willing to pay the prices.


----------



## Mundstuhl (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi fellow kush lovers, heres some new bud porn for you 

Yeah, i can tell you know for sure, that smoke is really amazing 

AND yield was at about 0,8 g/W 

Here some pics of the dried buds (with some macros with my new lens )


X-Dog #2


X-Dog #3


X-Dog #5


X-Dog #7



The #2, #7 are sativa-like more fluffy buds, #3 between, budstructure more dense, but the same stretch as the sativa-pheno and #5 is the purple indica type pheno.

The sativa phenos smells sour like lemons with a fruity touch, the indica pheno is smells more like og kush with a berry smell - fruity vomit 

#5 produces a deep couchlook, the sativa phenos brings more a head high, activating buzz, i like that, i think #5 will be keeper #1 and #3 will be the second keeper....will smoke them a few weeks and decide later 

Greets and a nice weekend --> GO RAVENS!!!!! 52 4ever


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2013)

Fuck bro.... that is just amazing looking. Wow.

Is there even any bud underneath all those trichs?



mundstuhl the master said:


>


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 19, 2013)

mr mund da bud

an da lnse 

is the top of the line ish



1Luv


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 19, 2013)

T you in better shape din me 
i got nada to pick off 
im smokin of the street 
seems the street in big cities 
an imtsalkin Newark
alway have sum deff dankazz ish 
but dese boys just do dimes can get a hunnrd of em if youy want

can get weight om streets in Brooklyn


----------



## Mundstuhl (Jan 19, 2013)

And some more 


Jack Berry x K.O Kush, near close to Overripe, flowered 63 days  Damn, that shit making me sleep like a little baby  NICE, no more benzos in the near future (Have heavy sleeping disorder malfunction in my system) 





Greets


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jan 19, 2013)

Mundstuhl said:


> Hi fellow kush lovers, heres some new bud porn for you
> 
> Yeah, i can tell you know for sure, that smoke is really amazing
> 
> ...


Did you hand roll that? Never seen a joint like that before send me one


----------



## Mundstuhl (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep  nearly 20 years experience 

Greets


----------



## Mundstuhl (Jan 20, 2013)

Pheno #6 (X-Dog) 





I saved a X-Dog male with indica leafs, think im gonna make a F2 with the indica X-Dog #5 and one of the others, this one is my 2nd fav. pretty sticky stuff 

Greets


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 21, 2013)

sow nuf is can be used to catch bugs wit 
big ones too


----------



## poplars (Jan 21, 2013)

Mundstuhl said:


> And some more
> 
> 
> Jack Berry x K.O Kush, near close to Overripe, flowered 63 days  Damn, that shit making me sleep like a little baby  NICE, no more benzos in the near future (Have heavy sleeping disorder malfunction in my system)
> ...


I think I want some seeds


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

I know i do


----------



## Theowl (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys, just an update on my BubbaMaster(one of em anyway) 





at feeding:


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 21, 2013)

glad you fed, looks hungry


----------



## Theowl (Jan 21, 2013)

Right? 

Got too distracted with work and life... But I am at the easy part now  
and the fulfilling part too!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2013)

She looks nice owlman you finding her to be a quick vegger? The first thing I thought when I saw that pic was,,,wow those leaves look just like my Blue Bubbamaster and she's a real vigorous bitch in veg! I have some nice second gen clones ready to be flipped, first gen was a bean run.


----------



## Theowl (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, yes and no... I germed the seeds in October. Been LSTing, and SuperCropping the girls for a longer veg and larger yield this go around. Also have tried for many cuts, to no avail. 

been reading good things about jiffy pellets, and have some soaking now, for one more try. At day three(tonight is night three) since flip! I'm stoked! This will be my largest pull, and the most plants at once also. I think there are like 10 in the cycle that I'm counting. 
Hoping for other C99 to be a girl, so I can rebean myself  

what would you cross a stanky Smash Hole Punch male with? I can let ya know what all could be a receiver.


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's la con 6 weeks in put into flower when cubes showed roots not a foot tall now. Nanners usually start forming next week. My sours about 3-4 weeks behind and slow as ever. When you see dicks out pollen has been released as male flower emerges? What is best for utilization of pollen bag entire bud at first sign of male flower, cut out flower and rub on female . I read 30 days to form viable seed any sugg. Prob gonna wait for em to pop naturally.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Theowl (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks good herbilly!

ok Tryna... Time to see your girls man! How ya been?


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 24, 2013)

Owl why can't u clone? I started 20 or so tonight in a gaggle of diff. ways just to see. The 4 clones in my journal had visible pm were abused burnt kept below 60f and look great after a few feedings. I couldn't kill em. I couldn't think about flowering if I were you I wouldn't have a plant big enough. I'm not being a turd I just want you to see the way. I don't skype but would have to help you. I can say you know in the first day if its gonna take might be 2mos later but you know.


----------



## knawlejj (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, looking good!


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry man thanks for compliment. Grandma took a bunch of cuts threw em in a jar and got a few gems.


----------



## Theowl (Jan 24, 2013)

It's not a prob herbbilly. 
I have just had soooo many clone failures in the last year. Every method I've tried.. Stuck in soil, perlite,rockwool, rapid rooters(actually half of those took) plain spring water, bubblecloner, even air layering didn't pan out(that was entirely my fault; used rockwool, and they dried out sooner than I thought)...

jiffy pucks this go, and I have a belief. A will, if you will.. I shall have roots this time!!


----------



## herbbilly (Jan 24, 2013)

Visualization has never failed me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

Where the fuck is my Avi!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

Owlman, i got you bruh i'm just super freakin lazy sometimes. but i gotta go postal so it may be some days. having car issues again.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Owlman, i got you bruh i'm just super freakin lazy sometimes. but i gotta go postal so it may be some days. having car issues again.


There he is. 

Whats good in the hood man. Still high and dry over there? Oh wait that's a bit of an oxymoronic question lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2013)

Theowl said:


> It's not a prob herbbilly.
> I have just had soooo many clone failures in the last year. Every method I've tried.. Stuck in soil, perlite,rockwool, rapid rooters(actually half of those took) plain spring water, bubblecloner, even air layering didn't pan out(that was entirely my fault; used rockwool, and they dried out sooner than I thought)...
> 
> jiffy pucks this go, and I have a belief. A will, if you will.. I shall have roots this time!!


Owlman Owlman Owlman,,,,,it's back to basic cloning 101 for you and Voidling bro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

Still growin, not much for flowering, my veg really disliked my absence as well. HC it's never really good in the hood. absolutely no smoke. my next harvest is 2-1-13. but i'll be plucking off of that.

My flowering i am very happy with my growth, my veg not so much i think my veg temps are too low.. 

Gimme 2 weeks watch the veg transformation.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh HC, the NHK f1 i got from my homie n i was so hype about started smelling funny, its the closest to be done and is turning purple on the lower buds. My nose and eyes are telling me he gave me a caliband thinking it was nhk. the male however was nhk stinky. so the nhk f2's from that pheno are not f2's they are nhk x caliband or bmf. but most likey caliband.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2013)

Glad you're alive.  Even if you are missing your avatar. ???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Glad you're alive.  Even if you are missing your avatar. ???


Thx Jig, hope all is well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Oh HC, the NHK f1 i got from my homie n i was so hype about started smelling funny, its the closest to be done and is turning purple on the lower buds. My nose and eyes are telling me he gave me a caliband thinking it was nhk. the male however was nhk stinky. so the nhk f2's from that pheno are not f2's they are nhk x caliband or bmf. but most likey caliband.


Here it is hc, maybe you can identify her, i have 4 NHK x (whatever this is) in veg as seedlings from the clones i took during flower. smells garlicy, Oniony, with mustard seed???? lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2013)

Too bad about the mixup. I'm seeing a pattern in your tent,,,looks like the cream has rose to the top, everyone has nice tall stalks with tightly stacked buds. Sweet man! 

And 2/1 is just around the corner brudda


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Here it is hc, maybe you can identify her, i have 4 NHK x (whatever this is) in veg as seedlings from the clones i took during flower. smells garlicy, Oniony, with mustard seed???? lol


Probably throw the clones out unless that one in flower is pure fire, and with all the fire you got in your tent I'd be suprised if it stood out from the others.

The Caliband had green phenos and pure purple phenos, nothing in between. I think the BMF has some phenos with just some color in them


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Too bad about the mixup. I'm seeing a pattern in your tent,,,looks like the cream has rose to the top, everyone has nice tall stalks with tightly stacked buds. Sweet man!
> 
> And 2/1 is just around the corner brudda


Lol, my canopy is ridiculous though. but variety rules


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Probably throw the clones out unless that one in flower is pure fire, and with all the fire you got in your tent I'd be suprised if it stood out from the others.
> 
> The Caliband had green phenos and pure purple phenos, nothing in between. I think the BMF has some phenos with just some color in them


I threw the clones out after i saw the purp, mainly because i have some seeds from the clones going. But i do have real f2's that have popped as well now. Bout to pop these sour OG crosses too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

My Kids missed me too, couldn't wait to see me.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2013)

The brown one on the left looks like she really love you. They are all real cute.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

Thats bailey, i think she is my old dog born again. seriously, the look, the act. n i get all warm n fuzzy thinking about her . 

rip


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2013)

That look right there makes me want to own a dog.

Nice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks man, You've got your share of critters. And one on the way ! Lucky you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

finally I can play too! Dog Kush! few days into flower!

View attachment 2499582


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks like going to be some fire in the hole donny!



Way to go man let's wake this thread and these kushheads back up lol woof woof!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

hoping so HC, this is the pheno hunt run from a pack of the original beans so should be some winners, some real good smells coming off a couple.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought one of those looked real familiar (far left)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

can't believe i let the cut go i had originally.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2013)

Me either Don. i had a beastly bitch. None since have put out quite like her. but its all top notch. 

true story.

A few days ago my guy "Homie" we will call him, calls me. So we get to talking about growing and harvest times and stuff. I told him i got some some clones for him, but he passed on the1:30 minute trip.
he asked me what beans he should pop( everything he has i gave him. ) he reads through his list and then get to the end and goes "so which one of these will grow like the dog" i replied" nothing grows & smokes like the dogs" i never hyped the dog up. i wanted honest opinions on it all. he went on to explain he loved the flavor and smell as well. And the he goes "what are these dog beans that you gave me because i have 7 of them" i only gave him clones, no seeds so i thought it had to be something else. And the he goes "oh yea, i got these off of the first dog clone you gave me" so i told him he's got some fem beans on his hands. tried to convince him only to pop a few but he was determined to pop all so oh well. i'll probably go down there and get a clone of his best pheno when its time.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I thought one of those looked real familiar (far left)


My bad lol,,,,leaves look very similiar except you have seven fingers. Never seen more than five on mine (just ran up and double checked on a few), think that's a headband trait not positive though. I'd like to see how they turn out


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2013)

Hopefully you and Homie find a winner. That's cool.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2013)

Well my Girls sister(the one who's kids were living with me for the past two years, and the same one who just had twins around a lb each. 23 with 5 kids) just had what seems to be a stroke, and i cant get intouch with my girl at work to let her know. her fam is driving me crazy trying to get her. it seems i have to always be prepared with her and them. it never stops. cant wait til her husband gets out so he can pick up some of this slack.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2013)

Good luck bro. Thoughts are with you all.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea Jig thanks. I called my wifes job, got her off work and went to the hospital. Sad situation really. She cant talk, i i went and got some paper to see if she could write. she wrote and it was just scribble but i could kinda read it. i have her 2y/o right now while they are back at the hospital. Everything should be OK though. Just shocking to see a 23 year old have a stroke.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

were them skz.. let me see them bitches jo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2013)

I dont have any sk going right now. the big one i had was a male. I have 3 small sk x 60's sexing in flower now, then back to veg. i might get some pics up in a minute,


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

damn.........^^^%^


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2013)

I got 5 beans though. so i'll get her. Actually i'll run em with the sour og and Sour kush crosses. i'm not sure how any of this will turn out.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea Jig thanks. I called my wifes job, got her off work and went to the hospital. Sad situation really. She cant talk, i i went and got some paper to see if she could write. she wrote and it was just scribble but i could kinda read it. i have her 2y/o right now while they are back at the hospital. Everything should be OK though. Just shocking to see a 23 year old have a stroke.


That's going to be hard for everyone, hope she recovers ok


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I got 5 beans though. so i'll get her. Actually i'll run em with the sour og and Sour kush crosses. i'm not sure how any of this will turn out.


a nything crossed with my sourkush will be golden... remeber when howak crossed my sk to some schwagg genetics? remember how dank that shit was by just an f1cross? just in case u forgot... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF1Uo8_zcHY


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

not bad http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_2fDBUMoqg&list=UUaD0LVabChoRep1-NVXOM3Q&index=253


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

heres sk crossed to another mid grade strain ... cross looks to be a 65-70% indica strain.,.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FXcKXsZz1Q


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

all that comes from this... first shown is the bubba pheno... then lastly is the diesel pheno which u got T. and were still happy with... but man u gotta get that bubba!!!!! to know what really gucci


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

lol fuck forgot link... lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcVOzdrMIA8


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2013)

theexpress said:


> [video=youtube;lcVOzdrMIA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcVOzdrMIA8[/video]


If you hit the little Film button you could post those links in the box and have the videos in the post.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> If you hit the little Film button you could post those links in the box and have the videos in the post.


i know... but it was quicker...


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2013)

cool. you coming back to cali anytime soon.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> cool. you coming back to cali anytime soon.


highly likely and i think i wont be too far from big bear.. high desert pimpin it again


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2013)

word. we should smoke.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

my rec is still good for 2 more months out there.....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

were the fuck is big bear isnt that by or in san bernardino county?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah. It's at 8,000 elevation above San bernardino. I'm mobile though and Big Bear might not necessarily be exactly where I stay at.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah. It's at 8,000 elevation above San bernardino. I'm mobile though and Big Bear might not necessarily be exactly where I stay at.


damn dude u high up there... i was having altitude problems at 5k feet. get all light head when i stand up... and i couldnt run for shit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2013)

You cant run any damn way. tryna use elavation as a excuse.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You cant run any damn way. tryna use elavation as a excuse.


yeah u right.... niggas know i stand my ground like a fucking wolverine!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 29, 2013)

NHK goodness


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2013)

BTW i lost my memory card for my cam. And i'm not ready for phone pics i'm too noid. Ill grab a card later today so i can get pics up.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2013)

Its the first of the month, you got a harvest coming up or you been pinching early? First of the month means no more noodles too haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol, no mo noodles, im cooking tonight! but i'm still pickin, but instead of picking off live girl. i took a NHK BX1 at 6 weeks thinking it would hold me over. But quick dry is wasteful as it dries so small. Ill be back on soon.


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2013)

ey all, just letting you know I'm keepin it real. made some str8 dabbable dank ice wax out of sour kush buds!


----------



## Mundstuhl (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey kush-lovers !!

@poplars
Damn, that looks nice dude!!!! Want to take it through the monitor and stick it in the pipe 

i'll make tomorrow some ice-hash with about 120g small buds and pretty sticky bud-leafs from my last X-Dog harvest (ice-o-lator bags 220/70/25) 
Show some pics tomorrow...

BUT today i had some new beans in my mailbox, and some really nice freebies  Like the Blue Satellite 2.2 very much and the Hindu Kush/M39 Cross is also a good shot i think 



Greets


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2013)

Pops that shit looks like some dank ass peanut butter. 




Mundstuhl said:


> Hey kush-lovers !!
> 
> @poplars
> Damn, that looks nice dude!!!! Want to take it through the monitor and stick it in the pipe
> ...


i think all of those will be awesome. You got a dank sativa in the killer queen. seen plenty of pics of her. Good luck. and btw, just about Anything from the blue line is top shelf if you get the right girl.
.


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2013)

it smells amazing, acts a lil powdery but SUPERBUbbly totally dabbable dank hash.


----------



## Theowl (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice poplars.. 

Wish I liked bubble hash..


----------



## Mundstuhl (Feb 2, 2013)

Made some Bubble Hash a few hours ago out of some small x-dog buds and bud-leafs, call it "Dogshit" 

Still drying.....

70mikron Bag:



25mikron Bag:


Greets


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol, you got the name right. whats your method of smoking.


----------



## Mundstuhl (Feb 2, 2013)

Hehehe, chillum, pure-pipe, percolator bong and simple joints 

Think about buying a vulcano vaporizer, but those are very expensive 

Greets


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2013)

man i haven't smoked out of a chillum in time. used to love hitting it but it was just too harsh compared to bongs. little bit of dowel and a rag to poke down it lol. right faff on when i think about it.

whats new in the world T?


EDIT nice bowl of shish!


----------



## herbbilly (Feb 3, 2013)

All that stuff looks neat enough I guess I'm just an old fashion joint guy.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2013)

I really want to try a real chillum. I've smoked out of a crappy glass one a few times. If you do it right with a chillum you can get FUUUUUUCCCCKKKEDDD up... cuz you draw the smoke into the gap in your hands. There you can squeeze the smoke to make it more dense. Takes a bit of technique but it's fun. Not sure it's worth the effort, but it's fun. lol


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 3, 2013)

i got a volcano... not the best for loose hash imo. i save all my keif for bowls and other combustion smoking.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 3, 2013)

last time i smoked out of a chillum, the hash ran thru it and burned my fuckin lips to high hell. i had a much better time with my bong when smoking that hash. god i miss those nice golden cubes of spicey hash!
last night i scraped up my scissors and got the hash off of them. smoked it on top of a nice bowl of some og and pre98 bubba. woke up still high this morning, i havent had that happen in quite a while.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I really want to try a real chillum. I've smoked out of a crappy glass one a few times. If you do it right with a chillum you can get FUUUUUUCCCCKKKEDDD up... cuz you draw the smoke into the gap in your hands. There you can squeeze the smoke to make it more dense. Takes a bit of technique but it's fun. Not sure it's worth the effort, but it's fun. lol


mate you're not wrong. my first experience was just like that. at a rave up on top of an italian mountain years back. sonica festival. smoking opium and hash bowls with a little tobacco to help it along. not sure which fucked me up most but i was wrecked for a good while.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone mention golden cubes of spicey hash?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 4, 2013)

pics wont load but i like the idea! used to get these awesome 5 buck hash cubes that were rock hard and golden. came from the hood too... no idea where it was made or how.
at first our dumb asses all tried to break the cubes down with a hammer and some card board. HAH! we soon found that the shit melted oh so nicely. 

yay for hash damnit!! i need to go get some hash making equip. instead of smoking everything thru the damn vape. at least i dont waste it i suppose.


----------



## herbbilly (Feb 7, 2013)

Got my sour surrounded by herms now she looks so innocent.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks everybody for postin pics until i get my memory card. You grow is rockin herrbilly, greenthumbin' for sure.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 8, 2013)

yeah da est ish always comin from da bros inda hood 
im out now and whut im puffin is from Newark - and da bros dont play 
cant get notin but dimes - can get dem all day - an its da best dankest denses shit you eva had


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yeah da est ish always comin from da bros inda hood
> im out now and whut im puffin is from Newark - and da bros dont play
> cant get notin but dimes - can get dem all day - an its da best dankest denses shit you eva had


whats a dime weigh out there?


----------



## herbbilly (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks man I try. Thinking about posting to see why leaves aren't yellowing late in flower.jk


----------



## herbbilly (Feb 8, 2013)

Anybody know of flowers produced by roots or at ground level. Remember reading something like lettuce found this last night Foxtailing beautifully.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2013)

leaves dont have to yellow. its mostly because the soil is being fed just water where most ppl stop feeding the last two weeks. i like my plants green until the end but i dont see a difference in the bud so oh well. what hermed?

No i never heard of that, heard a guy on here say he cloned a leaf, lol. beautiful bud bro!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 8, 2013)

i feel this og kush is going pretty slow for halfway through flower (4.5 weeks since pistols appeared)
anyone else think the same? or am i just trippin balls here?
pics taken last night ...


----------



## herbbilly (Feb 8, 2013)

I know bout tha yellow but have told so many its normal thought responses would be neat. My la con always throws around week 7 that pic was of her wk 8


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> i feel this og kush is going pretty slow for halfway through flower (4.5 weeks since pistols appeared)
> anyone else think the same? or am i just trippin balls here?
> pics taken last night ...


It doesn't look too crazy to me. A little slow yeah, but I don't think anything is wrong with her. She is just gonna take her sweet time. Might be a 10 weeker.

Looks real nice either way.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks mate. i am seeing the progress and she is smelling more and more, just real slowwww!
only myself to blame i threw too much bloodmeal into my soil and i think is the culprut in the slow budding. live and learn!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 9, 2013)

how bout some dry ice kief i made for the homie wheels. 

got a mixture of tahoe, herojuana, and afghan kush in it. with some blue dream to balance it out, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

grip of some kif right there BC nice


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 11, 2013)

*BC 
*how you be 


> whats a dime weigh out there?


sum places give ya a 1.0 wher i go is 1.5 - Ha we used to pay $10.00 a Line for straight Kain in da cook it up days 

whut day sittin on now is a like diesel top smell an skunk smell under it - can smell acrose the room in a baggie any where in the room 

coming home wit it you be hopen you dont get stoped cause if you do your finished 
i take a smelly proofe wit me when i go to pickup 


Yo Ras - whut size bag or screen did you use 



Ras


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 11, 2013)

not all genetics will yellow leaves sum will start dropping them at 2/3 of flower sum will yellow
sum do nutin no change at all 
sum will purple an turn other colors 

it is my thery that the large fans at topic is not needed after stretch is over 
and is why sum plants discard them an kill them off at a time befor plant is finish 

they are only needed for growth and only benifit the part of plant they are connected to 

i have defoilated at diff times during flower to get to this observation 


Ras


----------



## herbbilly (Feb 11, 2013)

It seems to me the larger leaves are also an emergency food cache for the plant. If allowed to maintain storage they will ie nutes. I feel the plant has a better perspective on repair vs replace than we do when time,leaves are sucked dry and fall it happens quickly. My defol experiences left mains very flexible weighty flowers flopped out of control and hard to maintain. I don't know if age/size of branch relative to rootmass,lack of leaf weight training or loss of generators are to blame, coulda been me. The awesome thing is you can give 10 clones to 10 people and get 10 different plants all of which will do the job.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 12, 2013)

seems to me large leaves only aid in growth an stretch 

and only help part of plant they are connected to 

i would never touch any leaves that suger over they affect the buds development 

but if you notice i said seems to me i have tried alot of things removing them at all diff times an not removing them 

but to each his or her own is whut i say 

no argument here 



but Mr herb you are at this since dec of '12'
i thiink you are gona find in time that sum genetics produce puny branches that need support 
others strong stable tree trunks for branches 

either way after stretch is over (first 1/3 of flower) not needed by plant 
but i normally dont remove till after 2nd third of flower or 2/3 finish flower 
matter of fact lots of genetics are discarding them at that time check it out 
sum dicardding sum getting dried and shriveled and turning yellows and purples 
sum still bright green no sign of nutin all in genetics 



I an I 
Rastafari


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2013)

great points guys. I just let my leaves fall as they may. some of the strains ive run over n over will drop fans no matter how much i feed. some plants finish strong green everytime. for me personally i dont touch living eaves, just yellowed.


----------



## herbbilly (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry dweez got my first 400 in 94-95. Ran a bubbly reservoir system it was called. I did say let the plant judge for its self. I've run the same two strains for over three years one for six I've kinda gotten to know them. I'm doing an undefol removing tops and leaving the leaves instead of fully removing them for kicks.


----------



## zack66 (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's a Purple Kush I harvested a couple days ago. And a 6pk of PK just put in flower room. I vegged these a little over 7 weeks. No topping or training. They are all 36 in tall. Organic medium and nutes under a 600.


----------



## Mundstuhl (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally, the "Dogshit" is pressed to two tabs 

The brighter, smaller one is from the 25 mikron bag (about 3 grams) and the bigger is from the 70 mikron bag (about 12 grams) 



Aaaaaand some budporn after a few weeks of storage 





(stash gets smaller every day )


I will make an F2 with the #3 and #5 pheno, kept a pretty good male for that 

Greets


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2013)

thx for the pics guys. Zack66 that PK looks like a beast. is she from clone?

And Mundstuhl you always bring the fire. How does it taste ?


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2013)

sup all, wont be long now till im starting plants. and to those of you i promised seeds i have not forgotten. in washington right now on vacation will be back soon though hope all is going well with everyone in here, peace and blaze up!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2013)

Glad you got to get away for a bit pops. i know youll be out there diggining your holes soon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2013)

Just dropped 24 beans in some water. I have never tried to germ beans like this before so i hope it goes well. I'm going to wait for them to crack in the water and then put each strains(there are 3 strains) beans in cups together (8 to a cup, 3 cups) until they sprout and stretch and then re-pot them in separate cups after a few days. I'm not seeing i could have much of a problem except damping off around the stem from the stem being too moist.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Just dropped 24 beans in some water. I have never tried to germ beans like this before so i hope it goes well. I'm going to wait for them to crack in the water and then put each strains(there are 3 strains) beans in cups together (8 to a cup, 3 cups) until they sprout and stretch and then re-pot them in separate cups after a few days. I'm not seeing i could have much of a problem except damping off around the stem from the stem being too moist.


Did that last 2 times and they all popped within 3 days


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2013)

that gives me a lot of hope, i was always under the impression they may drown in the h2o


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 14, 2013)

i leave them in the cup around 24 hours, then straight to the solo cup in whatever medium i am using at the time.

usually they show a tap when in the cup of water before the 24 hr period though.


----------



## zack66 (Feb 14, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx for the pics guys. Zack66 that PK looks like a beast. is she from clone?
> 
> And Mundstuhl you always bring the fire. How does it taste ?


Yes, all cloned


----------



## Mundstuhl (Feb 15, 2013)

> And Mundstuhl you always bring the fire. How does it taste ?


Hehe, thx  Smoker 4 life 

Taste is extreme good, belongs to the top 5 strains i smoked, and i smoked a lot since 15 years  
It has a sour/musky/fruity note with a little cinnamon flavor in it (the sativa phenos), the indica pheno (#5) isnt that sour, more fruity, in my nose its the typical NLx smell that i know from the past 

The ice-hash is very potent, a friend smoked half a joint and then fell asleep within minutes  

The Jack Berry x KO Kush has a pretty special smell, like cat piss, very extreme ammonia smell, especially when its coming out of the grinder, i always look at my cats and double check that they didnt pissed on my couch 

Greets


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 15, 2013)

^^ funny.....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey T what going on. You were right last week man about the vegas room and hormones. And to top it off she's already moved on. Someone with money and horses her two favorite things

Start taking down a batch of NHK stinky pheno tomorrow. Be nice to get them out of the house they stink so much lol. Be nice to smoke some green too, been going on 4 weeks with hash only no weed

Later man hope things are going alright


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 16, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T what going on. You were right last week man about the vegas room and hormones. And to top it off she's already moved on. Someone with money and horses her two favorite things
> 
> Start taking down a batch of NHK stinky pheno tomorrow. Be nice to get them out of the house they stink so much lol. Be nice to smoke some green too, been going on 4 weeks with hash only no weed
> 
> Later man hope things are going alright


Things are good, hanging in like we do around here. I really wish i had a memory card because my grow is poppin right now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2013)

hurry up and go buy one then. lol no excuses


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 16, 2013)

dont be needin a bigun just be keepin it clean 

can get a smll un fo cheap $$

so lets get goin


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2013)

your right, ill gt a $4 one today. none of those 24 beans popped in the water after 24 hours, i got nervos n tossed em. popped 24 more in paper towel/bag. from the 15 i sex in flower i have 9 girls 4 nales so far, that would be a nice ratio.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh yea, finally goit some snow here in the south last night too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 17, 2013)

85 here right now.. doesnt even feel like winter


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2013)

impressive, always pushing the limits kid....nhk x dog. i admire your ambition... and motiviation for high quality medication. respect and all the best for optimal results.


----------



## ghb (Feb 18, 2013)

i agree, nhkx dog should be nighty night medicine.

nice cross t


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2013)

NHK looked mouthwatering on it's own. chuck dog in the mix it'll be a heavy hitter


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2013)

If i can ever get these damn things to pop, i tossed 24 seeds because they never cracked in the water.Popped 24 more in papertowels about 36hours, no real taps yet.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh yea and the NHK x Dogs will be fuego. i got two sets sexed in veg 2 girls from the bigger pheno, and two from the smaller stinkier.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> If i can ever get these damn things to pop, i tossed 24 seeds because they never cracked in the water.Popped 24 more in papertowels about 36hours, no real taps yet.


Some beans just seem to take a long time, not sure if it's because they are fresh or just stubborn. I tossed my blue dream dom beans that would not come up after a week or so, reused the soil and now the little shits decide to come up lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 18, 2013)

I recommend a minimum of a month from harvest before popping beans...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I recommend a minimum of a month from harvest before popping beans...


yea, it barely been over a month. i gotta go checc on em soon.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 18, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> great points guys. I just let my leaves fall as they may. some of the strains ive run over n over will drop fans no matter how much i feed. some plants finish strong green everytime. for me personally i dont touch living eaves, just yellowed.


some strains will yellow and drop leaves more if they are in direct light it seems. i have a northern lights and a white rhino that seem to yellow quite badly if you put them in too much direct light. ive even tried up-ing the nitrogen and even P and K too. only thing that seems to help is backing off on the light intensity a bit. 

anyone got any info on this??


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 18, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> some strains will yellow and drop leaves more if they are in direct light it seems. i have a northern lights and a white rhino that seem to yellow quite badly if you put them in too much direct light. ive even tried up-ing the nitrogen and even P and K too. *only thing that seems to help is backing off on the light intensity a bit*.
> 
> anyone got any info on this??


 anypics? .


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 18, 2013)

speaking of kush... i just got to try a few og's this past week or so. tahoe, a few different un-named OGK phenos, pre 98 bubba, kandy kush. hard to pick an overall winner. but damn that tahoe smells like fucking gasoline. straight up!! the kandy was lemony. all were super tasty tho. 

i have to admit im getting stuck on the chem family lately. i even picked up a chemdawg clone, not sure where fuck its momma is from tho. i hate not knowing, the only info the airhead could give me is that it was ordered from attitude... however. i did get to see a couple of the clones in about 6-7 weeks of flower. nice oily-gas smell on em,

they seem to want super intense light too. my buddies are stretchy, but ive noticed it just needs lots of light to correct that. his friend told him the same thing... and yet he keeps the NL, which is the one i spoke of in my previous post, right under the damn 1000's. letting them turn yellow as hell from the intensity, while the chem's are stretching up past the hoods in some spots due to being outside the direct light. 
maybe light intensity needs are strain specific. and it doesnt help that he gives the same amount of nutes to each plant no matter what they really need. those chem's are super dark, and the nl's are basically all yellow. but some of his other strains arent yellowing under the direct light. so im not 100% sure what the deal is. the same strains that give him a hard time about yellowing, also do it to me. and im pretty careful about which strain gets what amount of what nutes. anyone got a good idea about this one?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 18, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> anypics? .


no. but good call, i will certainly get some asap. my damn digi doesnt do good close ups tho. give me a few days to get my buddy's plants pics for ya. i can get mine in less than 24 prolly. his are a better example tho. mine had other issues so its harder to single out what im talking about.

damn the band on jimmy fallon isnt too bad tonite btw. kevin played on Leno too. he is a kick ass guitarist man...

EDIT: btw if it helps at all... the NL seems to have bad issues with the stems flopping all over the place. the buds literally are in semi circles on my buddies plants from tying them up so many times. i know that N issues can effect stem strength, so maybe they still need even more N, im not positive on that tho. ive given my NL about the damn limit on N too... i actually just fed it my buddha grow instead of buddha flower this time to try and keep up the N and see what happens. ive only fed it the bloom nutes a couple times since it has always acted like it needs more N than anything


----------



## herbbilly (Feb 19, 2013)

"rootin" for ya beans T, I'm not seeing anything on my sour yet still have herms with her. Here's a branch that broke off la 9wks from roots I don't think she knew who was on top


----------



## Mundstuhl (Feb 22, 2013)

Need some male? 

Heres my X-Dog male cutting for the F2 seed production....



Greets


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 23, 2013)

sum seeds seem to have a thick shell on um 

when i come across them ones that wont pop after a week 

i hit them wit my dremmel on the seam and resoak them 
sumtimes i can get one or two more to open up for me


i have also soaked stubbern seeds in drugstor level hydrogen perokide
it comes in all diff strenths


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 23, 2013)

they all popped 24/24. and out of the 15 i had in veg 1 died 4 boys and 10 girls. i got a memory card, just not motivated to snap pics.
Like i mentioned in october..


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm still taking a break in april for a while, i deserve to myself to give my mind a break, and not have a grow on my mind. its weird i actually kind of want to stop for a while, but not long. i'm thinking of it like murphy's law and i don't wanna test my luck.



i realized i have too many fems, either my buddy will come get them or i'll kill them. if i don't i'll grow myself into may/june and probably never stop. This will be good for me i'm ure, i love what i do. But i keep forgetting my harmless hobby is a felony where i am, though i don't feel like a criminal(while i do hve 4 felony convictions from a while ago). Its nt only about me either. Nothing ever really is, but my girl has been living this hermit/criminal life and she deserves to live a normal non paranoid life for a while. she worries more than i do but shes a straight edge no smoke/barely drinks type of girl no crim record and doesnt want one, and i dont want her to either. there are other things like, we can't really have company. haven't been able to travel because i can't leave my girls too long or they'll dry out.i figure i'm only 25 i can take a break and get back to it later. the only thing that'll suck is that i'll have to pay for weed.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm in full support. I didn't even start growing till age 30, there's lots of time. I think you'll enjoy the break in a way, and it will make you apprecitate growing a whole lot more when you start up again. Hopefully you'll be starting up where it's legal.

peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Jig, It'll be good for me to find something else to occupy my time. I seriously keep considering school and even did all my financial aid stuff but i don't even know what i'd do. i like to think i'm smart enough to do anything, except any math above your basic +-*/ lol. i really wanted to take all of these seedlings and do one big run(which i have never done, always perpetual) but i know if i do that i'll keep growing.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

I like school a lot. To me it helps clarify what it is I do want to do in life. You meet lots of different people, get different ideas on life, and learn some stuff. Plus professors are usually cool peeps, so if I ever have a question about life, or something unrelated to the subject they teach, I'll still go into their office, or hang after class and ask them personal stuff. They usually have good advice. They see lots of young people everyday, and they see what works and what doesn't. I'm all for it. I'll even help with the math if needed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 23, 2013)

thx jig, youv'e offered your math expertise before, if i do need i will definitely ask. I like to learn but i hate school, it makes me feel bad but i think i need to call my mom or somebody to get me signed up, im the type of person that would pay for a life coach if they had em, soon as i start filling out any school related stuff i get instantly demotived.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 23, 2013)

i think im having a early midlife crisis.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

Bro... it's all about asking for help. The older I get the more I realize there is absolutely no point to doing things all on your own. You will be lonely, bored, and you won't do as good a job as if you were doing it with someone who knew better than you. Plus when you are emotionally involved in something it makes it hard. I'm going to sell some of my buddy's art. I think the biggest reason he hasn't done it himself yet is he's all attached and thinks about it too much. I don't give a shit, just fill in the info and get to work. Mom, or whoever, could help you fill out info, takes the drama out of it. And I'm sure your mom would love to help with something like that.

Ha... I'd be your life coach for free.... you just wouldn't like what I had to say.

How's sis recovering?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 23, 2013)

She's good, just has a new speech impediment . And i agree with all the other stuff too. it took a while to see i need help. not life help i think i'm good, just need direction x motivation.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 23, 2013)

Jigs words of wisdom along with patience has paid off with the og kush! fans are dieing and flowers are ripening
Should have around 2 weeks left, should be fun


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

2TimEr... I'm glad things are working out. Not sure what I did to help, but glad I could lol. Plants look fucking great.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> just need direction x motivation.


Don't we all bro. Even when we find some it's fleeting.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> 2TimEr... I'm glad things are working out. Not sure what I did to help, but glad I could lol. Plants look fucking great.


haha. i've been putting this girl down and slating her for the entire cycle, getting worried she wasn't blooming as she should be but yea things looking better!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## herbbilly (Feb 26, 2013)

Wish I could see pics T all ? marks, read about a little button on bottom of post for help so I pushed it. It wanted me to rat on ya so I left. Pushed next one and Wallah I was granted Rep powers I am invincible. Remember when Fonzies grandma made him feel like her? That's how I feel on computers. Got 4 2/3 full jars outa runts,it was fun got bigger things to do. Sours at 6 12/12 getting sexy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 26, 2013)

haha thx, you guys can't see the pics? lol i know they suck but damn riu. Looks like a good harvest, smoke up brother,


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 26, 2013)

I think i see the pics or am i dreaming?  Damn they look good Tryna!!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 26, 2013)

The pics show up fine bro. Looking good. And not bad pics either.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 26, 2013)

thx guys, i just put my last plants in flower, i have like 20 something plants in veg of all sizes my homie is coming to get, but i dont know if he knows how much. i promised myself id stop in april and the harvest date on the plant i put in today will be 4-30-13 so i decided to give him my bigger plants too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 26, 2013)

Good luck G.

still on the move over here, but once we get settled in, ill be around a hell of alot more.

In oregon right now. Beautiful state...

Makes me wonder why i stayed in Cali for so damn long.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ashland, OR


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 26, 2013)

beautiful as the beautifulest kush bud. glad your good man, hopefully my hiatus will benefit me but wont be too long.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have always wanted to move to Oregon.
I hope one day I will.

Glad you are doing well BC!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 26, 2013)

Gotta do what you have T, make the missus happy.

A small break wont kill ya.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 26, 2013)

Yea bill, im actuially looking forward to it. And my girl may not know it but its more for me than her. im not even sure if she believes it yet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 26, 2013)

Whatever happened to the big move?


----------



## poplars (Feb 26, 2013)

ashland is a great place, siskiyou is betta for growing tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

you can move with clones lol shit i've moved with 6 wk flowering trees haha.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you can move with clones lol shit i've moved with 6 wk flowering trees haha.


My attemp at moving with plants failed, because my neighbors are always out undertaking watching.
It took me2 weeks almost to actually get them over here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

Nothing worse than busy bodies. I wonder what happened in their lives that makes those folks go like that. Or is it just me I'm pretty high. Other folks you've no real business with other than proximity why care what they do. Guess your not legal tho right?

Fuck busybodies.


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 28, 2013)

When i moved i prayed for good neighbors but sadly they are old and bitter. Really i am an open minded guy and try my best to get along, smile at everyone. But damn i feel their eyes piercing me from across the fence 
They just hate us. Have no idea why. Sad sad people.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

Might be time to permanently silence them. Tis page 187 homie!!!


----------



## poplars (Feb 28, 2013)

oi T and whyte and anyone who was wanting to trade genetics with me I'm pretty much ready and down to start sending out bubble mailers! I'll PM you whyte and T but anyone else interested in trading seeds PM me. I know I can say this shit in this thread because you guys are cool, you all know I don't go advertising that I trade genetics, time and place, time and place


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 28, 2013)

just in case anyone wondered about the yellowing... ive come to the conclusion that its a combination of light intensity and being a heavy feeder.

some strains just love the intense light, like a chemdawg clone i have. the more light, the greener and tighter it grows.
others cant seem to handle it... the white rhino and northern lights both grow better and greener with less intense light. they are both very heavy feeders too, but so is the chemdawg. im just not fully convinced that in perfect conditions the yellowing strains couldnt handle intense direct light. i feel like ive yet to completely figure it out.

just wanted to make sure i followed up on that. 
a litte more on topic: my OG 18 seedling is finally starting to come back around. anyone else have a rough start with OG 18 seeds?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 1, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> just in case anyone wondered about the yellowing... ive come to the conclusion that its a combination of light intensity and being a heavy feeder.
> 
> some strains just love the intense light, like a chemdawg clone i have. the more light, the greener and tighter it grows.
> others cant seem to handle it... the white rhino and northern lights both grow better and greener with less intense light. they are both very heavy feeders too, but so is the chemdawg. im just not fully convinced that in perfect conditions the yellowing strains couldnt handle intense direct light. i feel like ive yet to completely figure it out.
> ...


i did a longgggggggggggg time ago when it first came out. then it bounced back beautifully. 
before










after


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 1, 2013)

Sup Tryna, just checkin up on you. These lush strains are doing real nice! Vigorous and handling the stress theyve been getting lately. When things clean up a bit ill post some pictures to keep you informed. Thinking about going to 1000w veg soon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 1, 2013)

their gonna yield nice for you if you up the veg, they yield good!. get those pics up buddy.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 1, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> their gonna yield nice for you if you up the veg, they yield good!. get those pics up buddy.


im just gonna pack em in there and see what happens. i usually like to leave room for them to all get ample amounts of light.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Does Headband x Chemd x sourd count as a kush? lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 2, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Does Headband x Chemd x sourd count as a kush? lol



definitely, are you just teasing or you gonna show us the beast?, i like the sound of that cross.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 2, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Does Headband x Chemd x sourd count as a kush? lol


My homies got them c-99's i got two sasha x c99 a skunky monkey in flower sasha c99 is a helluva stretched. HC the special eddy is froisty down to the stem at week3. we got snow today !!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 2, 2013)

Haha got to love the names that dizzle comes up with....Special Edward lol. BMF (C4 x Caseyband) x C99. I think that's what the male was right? I have some of those beans I think he gave me half of what he made but I've given the majority of them away.

Yeah you got our snow man lol. We been getting rain the last few days


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 2, 2013)

> Does Headband x Chemd x sourd count as a kush? lol


not truly a kush matter of fact all kinda OG heights 
but yet full bodyed like a kush stays wit you like a kush 
most one coluld honestly say is able to hang wit any kush 
but who is honest today but us few ha ah ha ha 

most kushes kinda like a fire hydrat structure short wide 

1Luv 
I N I


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 2, 2013)

Right D, but this threaD SEems to be full of atand-up individuals, no phonies .


----------



## poplars (Mar 2, 2013)

hell yeah no phonies!!!


----------



## poplars (Mar 2, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


>


does that have sour kush in it??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 2, 2013)

nah, most of those are Lush, the rest are NHK bx's. my homies got my sk crosses i never got the bubba pheno and the D pheno wasn't on par with everythig else i was running. still got beans imma pop em when i start back upp. the Lush's at f4 are stupid frosty every pheno. and the NHK f1 were flame w/ great flavor. U will enjoy the f2's of that. the vigor is unreal.


----------



## poplars (Mar 2, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nah, most of those are Lush, the rest are NHK bx's. my homies got my sk crosses i never got the bubba pheno and the D pheno wasn't on par with everythig else i was running. still got beans imma pop em when i start back upp. the Lush's at f4 are stupid frosty every pheno. and the NHK f1 were flame w/ great flavor. U will enjoy the f2's of that. the vigor is unreal.



nice bro any description of highs and flavors?? sounds fucking hella good though I am very stoked  your lush made hash that stands out in my mind to this day so I pretty much cannot forget it at this point lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 2, 2013)

Well NHK in my experience is most memorable because of the combination of yield/flavor/high. I think the Lush x Blue Cheese matched up very well genetically and in the f1's there were a few pheno's i had that consist of fruity x skunky, and then theres the Skunky x fruity lol. But the light lemony scent of the lush is about gone the lightest scent of it is still overpowered by the stinky smell. I had grown blue cheese many times and lush as well and never ran into this smell pulled it out the genetics somewhere. i bx'd the nhk f1 back to a lush and every pheno was fruity coffee but didn't yield as well . i cant wait until i can get back to working on the nhk f2's . HC may have some nhk info, he's smoked the hash and been growing it for some time now.


----------



## poplars (Mar 2, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well NHK in my experience is most memorable because of the combination of yield/flavor/high. I think the Lush x Blue Cheese matched up very well genetically and in the f1's there were a few pheno's i had that consist of fruity x skunky, and then theres the Skunky x fruity lol. But the light lemony scent of the lush is about gone the lightest scent of it is still overpowered by the stinky smell. I had grown blue cheese many times and lush as well and never ran into this smell pulled it out the genetics somewhere. i bx'd the nhk f1 back to a lush and every pheno was fruity coffee but didn't yield as well . i cant wait until i can get back to working on the nhk f2's . HC may have some nhk info, he's smoked the hash and been growing it for some time now.


nice man that sounds pretty dank, are the flowering times still pretty similar even with a hybridization with blue cheese? sounds like there would be some very nice phenos in there for outdoor growing


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 2, 2013)

I would put a flowering time of 50-55 days inside for a crispy finish. I'm not sure how that equates outdoors but SK flowers 50-55 indoors so prob the same as sk outside. the Blue Cheese shortened the flower in most all pheno's i ran.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My homies got them c-99's i got two sasha x c99 a skunky monkey in flower sasha c99 is a helluva stretched. HC the special eddy is froisty down to the stem at week3. we got snow today !!!


the c99 are all stretchy bro, i was hoping by crossing it with the sasha it would reduce the stretch!!

they def need to be trained!!

same goes for most phenos of the skunky monkey.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2013)

ghb said:


> definitely, are you just teasing or you gonna show us the beast?, i like the sound of that cross.


beans are just popping, but ill def keep there progress updated on here.

I have grown it before though, outdoor, and it was very impressive. Had an earthy og smell and taste to it, with a headband high.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2013)

Was browsing through my old journal, and found a pic of the last bubba i flowered.

Same bubba i crossed to a cougar male to get bubba cougars


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 2, 2013)

luvely pic 
yeah sum bubba linked to original can really purple up 

i have her sister peyote purple and sum straight bubba from doc and lots of crosses should be interestin when i do sum bubbas and crosses 
sitn on male pol from straight bubba sperm 

bubba luv no bout a doubtit- LOL


I N I


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2013)

I still got a P.P. just waiting for the right time to germ her


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah T I've grown pounds and pounds of the NHK. It's much liked lol. Down to the last two runs though, one that will be done in a week and the other is a couple of weeks in. I got rid of the stinky pheno (that's the one that's a couple weeks in) cause she's going to get me busted if I keep growing her she's soo friggen stinky. Smells and tastes real similiar to the dog but maybe that's the chem I'm tasting. I did keep a couple clones of the #3 (that's the one that will be done in a week), she finishes quicker than the other ones like 7.5 wks with real chunky buds. Smell is more mellow too.

Smoking a bong of DOG right now, took my son and his chick out to lunch earlier. My last few dog plants had no beans but this one I harvested last week has quite a few. I'm attributing it to the lights on my air purifier that I forgot about for a couple of weeks cause all the other strains were seedless


----------



## poplars (Mar 2, 2013)

right on i'll be glad to grow some


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;xjC9aybFA5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjC9aybFA5s&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 2, 2013)

i never thought of that, i wanted to try honey in my tea. Very interesting.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 2, 2013)

yeah its cheap an it works sticks good
price is right 
when i saw wanted to share

but thats me

I N I


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 2, 2013)

thanks for making it available for us.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 2, 2013)

yeah sum shit you dont believe in so you dont spread it 

sum you do an you do


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

I think the honey might have done better if the roots werent as wet.
I wish he had done a set with just water as well

I experimented and found that I could root clones with filtered tap water in a water bottle.
water changed every few days.
took about 2 weeks, when I put less water in the bottle roots came faster.
Not explosive growth, but they did root.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 5, 2013)

all would have done better though 
remember the dick head kept saying his other clone selution was getting thinner and it was almost finish 
he kept dipping into it wit wet clones - and they say poor it off dont dip in 
he could not figure it out 
quite simple to me


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for viewing


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

I love the comparison!
Lookin good Tryna!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2013)

Thx, the picture doesn't do it justice. it just about as wide as the can i figure by the time she finishes she will be the same size as the can.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2013)

what u doing with then sks T?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 5, 2013)

Trippin me out. Found a Diet Dr. Pepper can in my yard today. I think it's maybe the 3rd can I've found in my yard in 5 years. You didn't throw it there did you? 

Looking good bro.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 5, 2013)

thanks for viewing 
is our favor bro 

thanks for showing 

all lookin very good stay witum


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> what u doing with then sks T?


My homie got my crosses and i ain't runnin sk whatever i got in there is all i got until im done. i got beans for when i start back up .


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 5, 2013)

So what is the strain with the purple in it, and what is the strain with the monster cola?

Lazy. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol, theres purp? if therew is one that looks like it its lush, that big cola is lush. but i thought i noticed purp on lush wayyy back and mentioned it. but i dont really see it now, just looks like dark buds.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, theres purp? if therew is one that looks like it its lush, that big cola is lush. but i thought i noticed purp on lush wayyy back and mentioned it. but i dont really see it now, just looks like dark buds.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2013)

i can see hues of purple in there bro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2013)

i see it too. i saw it in early flower and mentioned it in here. i saw it in some of my f2 girls i sent through the perpetual but i never bred with the purpleish hued ones. and i never saw it in the f3's and neither did anyone else. Wonder how it popped up in the f4? i sent my only clone with my home i guess i ll twll him to hold on to it for me. After i initially saw it in this one i brushed it off never really took note of it anymore. Im not really a big purple fan though. but im vconfideny she'll have the same potency as always.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2013)

Next Page....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thanks for viewing


The pics in order are #1 Sour OG, #2-8 Are Lush, #9-10 are Special Eddy, #11 is Sour Og, #!2-14 is Sasha x C-99 i call theis stretch pheno 99 Problems, very fruity smell, The last pic is a Nayborhood Kush Bx1.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lookin good T,
how stretchy is stretchy? lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 7, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whats good everybody?
> 
> Welcome to my Journal/Thread
> 
> ...


What was the final outcome of this?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 7, 2013)

I never got the bubba pheno of sk, Lush is going strong and the f3's will be a staple forever. The dog's high is so complex its hard to explain. Eavh ome of them have their perks but dog tops out at the best high as of now. sk was the frostiest by far. and lush's yield was incomparable to the other two along with being frosty and dank as hell. all three are top shelf for sure. and that pipe broke


----------



## poplars (Mar 8, 2013)

man I can't wait till you try true bubba pheno sk, I can't beelieve you've had SK seeds in your posession this long without finding the bubba pheno!!! honestly bro I've given up on waiting for you to run into the bubba pheno because I was hoping it was gonna happen some time last year lol....


----------



## herbbilly (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey Pops you gave props to Roots soil,my in-laws standby 707 and water great results,I use soilless blend and am happy. Looking for giant outdoor grows any suggestions on here? My damn herms got 1 possibly viable seed after early and late exposure. Hopefully sour breeds better. In my quest for beans a well intentioned friend produced 20 or so clones sslhaze,chiesel,blue dream,and Chem dog 4. A nice gesture just prolonged my pm eradication efforts. I know clones aren't optimal for giant out door grows but with those and sour d,la con any suggestions on my pick? Man he gave me an eighth of the dog cashed in 2 days with my own additions. Guess I medicate a lot more than I thought, college days coulda stretched 2 weeks.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 8, 2013)

poplars said:


> man I can't wait till you try true bubba pheno sk, I can't beelieve you've had SK seeds in your posession this long without finding the bubba pheno!!! honestly bro I've given up on waiting for you to run into the bubba pheno because I was hoping it was gonna happen some time last year lol....


whats gucci pops


----------



## poplars (Mar 8, 2013)

herbbilly said:


> Hey Pops you gave props to Roots soil,my in-laws standby 707 and water great results,I use soilless blend and am happy. Looking for giant outdoor grows any suggestions on here? My damn herms got 1 possibly viable seed after early and late exposure. Hopefully sour breeds better. In my quest for beans a well intentioned friend produced 20 or so clones sslhaze,chiesel,blue dream,and Chem dog 4. A nice gesture just prolonged my pm eradication efforts. I know clones aren't optimal for giant out door grows but with those and sour d,la con any suggestions on my pick? Man he gave me an eighth of the dog cashed in 2 days with my own additions. Guess I medicate a lot more than I thought, college days coulda stretched 2 weeks.


 nah I gave my props to roots nutrients, but their soil is legit too.


----------



## poplars (Mar 8, 2013)

theexpress said:


> whats gucci pops



getting shit rollin for the year man you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

sweet Sherlock T man, hows that thing hit? and lol at the Dr pepper can. i always wondered why he was so misunderstood. !?

i'm going to have me some badass DOG kush pics to throw down in comp with whats going down in here in a week or two


----------



## Theowl (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey T, whats good man?

As a general rule, what would you call ideal in terms of flower time for the NHK? About to start some shyt up in here  
i have a few of the BX's, and them others, f2.. Or was it 3? Dang, now I gotta walk..
anywhoo, whatdya say?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd say right around 8.5 weeks on the bx. on the f2's id say right at 8. this is not counting from the day you put in 12/12 i got those numbers counting after i see the first cluster of flowers, so your actual time may be different.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 12, 2013)

thats a pretty one. look at those thin ass leaves. how many weeks in>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry bout the pipe man, brand new and broke, musta been cursed from the get go.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 13, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> thats a pretty one. look at those thin ass leaves. how many weeks in>


Supposed to be done in 10 or so days, maybe 15. Lol, 99Problems of course(#3-4). i got 7 plants left in flower 2 Sasha x C99, 1 Special Eddy(#1-2), 1 Skunky Monkey, 1 NHK bx #5, 2 Dog x 60's(Kennel Cough)

Oh and to answer your question it is at week 8, it went in flower 1-18-13 in my journal i put a finishing time of 9-10 weeks with a date of 3-22-12----3-29-12.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 13, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


>


nice! ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Supposed to be done in 10 or so days, maybe 15. Lol, 99Problems of course(#3-4). i got 7 plants left in flower 2 Sasha x C99, 1 Special Eddy(#1-2), 1 Skunky Monkey, 1 NHK bx #5, 2 Dog x 60's(Kennel Cough)
> 
> Oh and to answer your question it is at week 8, it went in flower 1-18-13 in my journal i put a finishing time of 9-10 weeks with a date of 3-22-12----3-29-12.


You talking about the one that looks like a cindy with the long thin ass leaves? She's not 8 weeks is she?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 13, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> You talking about the one that looks like a cindy with the long thin ass leaves? She's not 8 weeks is she?


yes. i think sasha added a lot to the flowering of c99. very fruity spice bud too. Sasha is Early Skunk x Jack Herer that one has been in flower since 1-18-13. Its probably the Jack Herer in the Genetics.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 13, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes. i think sasha added a lot to the flowering of c99. very fruity spice bud too. Sasha is Early Skunk x Jack Herer that one has been in flower since 1-18-13. Its probably the Jack Herer in the Genetics.


She looks nice, but i never would have guessed 8 weeks already.. 
which skunky monkey x c99 did you use? There should have been a number after the sm 1 through 4. From the looks of your 99 problems i am guessing it was sm1 or sm2...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 13, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> She looks nice, but i never would have guessed 8 weeks already..
> which skunky monkey x c99 did you use? There should have been a number after the sm 1 through 4. From the looks of your 99 problems i am guessing it was sm1 or sm2...


I have Skunky Monkey, And i Have Sasha x C99. Not a cross of the two my skunky monkey is nothing like the sasha x c99.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 13, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I have Skunky Monkey, And i Have Sasha x C99. Not a cross of the two my skunky monkey is nothing like the sasha x c99.


lol. fukkin too many beans floatin around here.

i cant remember who got what anymore.

Skunky monkey and the 99problems have the same momma, just different daddies.

i thought i sent you some skunky monkey x c99 as well, guess not.

The skunky monkey should get some color on you.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2013)

A shot of Poplars purple kush x sweet afghani delight at day 19...







View attachment 2567134View attachment 2567135View attachment 2567136View attachment 2567137


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2013)

And an f4 pineapple dom Cinderella 99 at day 18 from Frost Bros


----------



## Mundstuhl (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey guys, long time no see 

@Highlanders cave
Damn, nice plants, congrats 

@TGSS
Had to look here more often, very delicious!!

On my side....no kush this run (but i think that dont bother here anyways by looking at that beautiful C99 phenos here )

@ moment i have some nice flowering killing fields f3 reg. @ day 25 to show u, switched today to the hps lamp 



Purple pheno



Two days ago i pollinated this two branches (the right one is an X-Dog cutting and on the left a killing fields branch, both pollinated with X-Dog semen  so i get some X-Dog F2 and Killing Dogs) the pistols already turn brown, seems they are pregnant 


Greets


----------



## poplars (Mar 14, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> A shot of Poplars purple kush x sweet afghani delight at day 19...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice looks soo indicaa, that one has lots if humboldt genetic influence


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 17, 2013)

poplars said:


> nice looks soo indicaa, that one has lots if humboldt genetic influence


Hey pops how's it going man. Dropped 20 GDP x Blue Dream in water yesterday. I still do the paper towel method haha, grew my first cannibus in high school and that's how I germed my beans then and I still do it that way. 

Got a bunch of blue dream dom plants at 1 week into flower right now too from the sb x bd beans a little while back. Looking for a little extra yeild with those babies than what I'm used to.

Later brother


----------



## poplars (Mar 17, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey pops how's it going man. Dropped 20 GDP x Blue Dream in water yesterday. I still do the paper towel method haha, grew my first cannibus in high school and that's how I germed my beans then and I still do it that way.
> 
> Got a bunch of blue dream dom plants at 1 week into flower right now too from the sb x bd beans a little while back. Looking for a little extra yeild with those babies than what I'm used to.
> 
> Later brother


I use the paper towel method a lot when I only have a few seeds of something, those seeds I made have a really high germination rate when you germinate them in the soil in my experience. but they do great in paper towel as well I just prefer to not have to muck around with paper towel method if I don't have to.


----------



## MedicalGuy (Mar 18, 2013)

Kosher Kush my new favorite kush! Grown indoors in hydro with Dyna Gro nutes! She tastes like a lemony OG! Simply fantastic! I can see why this won the Cannabis Cup 2013 best indica!


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2013)

MedicalGuy said:


> Kosher Kush my new favorite kush! Grown indoors in hydro with Dyna Gro nutes! She tastes like a lemony OG! Simply fantastic! I can see why this won the Cannabis Cup 2013 best indica!



looks nice right on


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2013)

apparently 1.5g worth of bud in capsules is what it takes to get me flyin, but I think I have more tinkering to do with the method... it uses coconut oil and a crock pot , pretty interesting if anyone wants to try it here it is

http://boards.cannabis.com/concentrates/140616-cannabis-capsules-step-step-guide-1.html

if you do it right it will rock your world more effectively than any other edible method.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 19, 2013)

Chef Pops!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

right, throwing down time! sup T dawg!

[video=youtube_share;Yfr-Ejje9TU]http://youtu.be/Yfr-Ejje9TU[/video]



that kosher looks to have that pointed calyx styling too. v nice


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2013)

gave the dog some of the overcooked cannaoil yesterday, I thought it wouldn't be very potent but apparently it was...



canna capsules, ,made from 5 grams of lush 5 grams of blackberry kush.. .3125grams per capsule, 4 gets me realllllly high (apparently I still have a tolerance.) 



and some hash canna oil I started last night, will be done in a couple of hours, heated at around 240-255F for over 12 hours. 3 grams of hash to 4 grams of coconut oil. I could have done a 1:1 ratio but I just don't think I'd be able to handle that strong of a dose of hash haha.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Chef Pops!


I'm not that much of a chef, however I do know for sure how to get the MOST out of the bud or hash that you put into edibles.... which is a very useful skill to have... and not as easy as it seems.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2013)

.3 g per dose seems on the low end...


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> .3 g per dose seems on the low end...



yeah it is. I think I need to add hash to the bud mixtures to make it more potent per cap. however, I didn't cook the mixture as long as I could, so more expirementation is necessary. 

and I don't know if .3 per dose is necessarily low, if it's properly extracted into coconut oil it should be extremely bioactive. adding some soy lechithin would make it even more bio-active from what I've read. taking 4 of these left me extremely stoned at the end of the night. 


but I do feel that more expirementation is necessary, I made some oil with 3 grams of hash to 4 grams of oil. slow simmered over 14-16 hours, it's going to be extremely potent I expect. the temp has not gone over 255F, it's averaging 245F. will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2013)

pop have you checked out badkitty's thread ? she's got medibles on lock.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 19, 2013)

Maybe .3 grams of hash per dose. But that is kinda low as well...
Have you ever tried making green dragon Poplar?


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Maybe .3 grams of hash per dose. But that is kinda low as well...
> Have you ever tried making green dragon Poplar?



I still don't think it's too low if it's properly activated and extracted. however it isn't a super strong dose at that either. 

I have, and I'm good on that since I don't want to consume any ethanol whatsoever (evaporated methods included.) 


considering .3 grams is like a sesh for me, .3-.6 grams, of really high quality dank shit. idk. I"m going to keep expirementing with it. 


@don I think I have seen badkitties thread, I'm looking from multiple sources, already got one of the most reputable books on the subject as well as checking with threads from multiple sites, the cannabis capsule recipe is from 2007 but had over 800 responses so you can't really overlook stuff likethat.

I'll double check badkitties thread for anything I don't already know.


----------



## Mundstuhl (Mar 20, 2013)

@Don Gin

Cypress Hill are right now in my country and already are in trouble with the police by smoke some pot 

Here the local press:

http://www.20min.ch/people/international/story/-Wir-kiffen-hier-in---ehm---f---ing-Australien---10574916

After they postet the video, 1-2h later the police went to the hotel, get the personal-data of the "victims" and gave them a fine to pay....

The weed is in a "Fust"-Bag, "Fust" ist electronic-sales-shop in switzerland 

Greets


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol its like the stones, those dudes got busted almost every stop of every tour lol. You see them live? I've come close but for a couple of reasons always missed them. I want to time travel to when they had only 3 albums and see that show. Spark an owl


----------



## Mundstuhl (Mar 20, 2013)

Hehehe, right 

I saw them over a decade ago in zurich in the "volkshaus", that was a night to remember  

ahhh, i was here 

Greets


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pop have you checked out badkitty's thread ? she's got medibles on lock.



thanks man, badkitty appears to be the modern day einstein of edibles! I'm fucking /stoked/ currently absorbing everything she's posted about oils and extraction and bioavailability now. thankfully I already have soy lecithin on the way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

poplars said:


> thanks man, badkitty appears to be the modern day einstein of edibles! I'm fucking /stoked/ currently absorbing everything she's posted about oils and extraction and bioavailability now. thankfully I already have soy lecithin on the way


welcome bro

soy lecithin, revelation eh. the whole thread blew my mind. she's a great chef, a cannabis activist ( see last page she was keynote speaker on medibles at a cup this year over in the US) and she's smokin hot. forgive the pun. her friends and hubby are lucky SOB's


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome bro
> 
> soy lecithin, revelation eh. the whole thread blew my mind. she's a great chef, a cannabis activist ( see last page she was keynote speaker on medibles at a cup this year over in the US) and she's smokin hot. forgive the pun. her friends and hubby are lucky SOB's


right on.


I"m currently trying to figure out how I can make cannabis capsules with bud that are actually potent, without having to use everclear to make an evaporated hash oil extract.. it's sort of looking like there isn't really much other choice.


I can concentrate the oil pretty well (about 1.6 parts herb to 1 part oil) but it has a limit, and without using hash I"m pretty much left with ethanol for extraction huh? I suppose this isn't that bad of a problem. I would prefer to achieve all this without ethanol, however ice water hash is an extensive process compared to processing ground bud into everclear and evaporating it out. makes much more sense from a concentration stand point....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

Co2 brother! dry ice all the way


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Co2 brother! dry ice all the way



I'm good on that. if I'm gonna do anything I"ll do the ethanol extraction. if I'm gonna make hash it's gonna be ice water all the way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2013)

Funny you should say that, its all I do now. Been years since I ran bho. I do eel with everclear when I can get a quart sent over the pond. shit rips me a new one every time.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2013)

I gotten a couple of tips from pops in the past that has vastly improved the quality of my ice water hash. Never has it been so pure 

NHK bubble anyone? >>>>>>>>>>>cough! Or GA full melt if you prefer>>>>>>>>>>>8 !)


----------



## poplars (Mar 20, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I gotten a couple of tips from pops in the past that has vastly improved the quality of my ice water hash. Never has it been so pure
> 
> NHK bubble anyone? >>>>>>>>>>>cough! Or GA full melt if you prefer>>>>>>>>>>>8 !)



definitely glad I could help  , ahh edibles kickin in now..


----------



## Mundstuhl (Mar 22, 2013)

Morning fellow Kush Lovers!!

Yahooooo....I'm back on the Kush Train 

Yesterday 7 of 13 Kandy Kush reg. showed their heads 



Greets


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome back aboard Mundstuhl, i know you will do them justice. 
Here is my contribution. NHK bx#5


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2013)

I always liked the 8 of spades.

Nice bud, bud.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 22, 2013)

Thx Jig!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2013)

I know it don't really make sense, but every time I see your plants I feel like they are excited to be alive. Like MJ plants are stoked to be in your garden vs anywhere else. Their hairs and leaves just stand up like they are trying to be all tall... like when you measure a little kids height they all stand on their tip toes. You make a good caretaker.


----------



## TheDankSquad (Mar 22, 2013)

First grow, *Pre 98 Bubba Kush*, Purple SLH, Blue Hawaiian. Fox farm soil, Advanced Nutrients, 400w hps, will upgrade to 1000w air cooled on next grow. 38 days in Any tips on flushing methods would be appreciated, as would any other feed back.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1rQlq3ikQ8

Thanks *


----------



## Mundstuhl (Mar 22, 2013)

@TDS
Ur Vid is private, cant see anything 

Greets


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks like its packing on weight now


----------



## TheDankSquad (Mar 22, 2013)

My bad, should be fixed. I know how to flush but if you have any tips how to go about these last couple week coming up i would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 22, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Welcome back aboard Mundstuhl, i know you will do them justice.
> Here is my contribution. NHK bx#5


What she taste like?


----------



## Mundstuhl (Mar 22, 2013)

i never flush, i just give the plants the last 10-14 days just pH-adjusted water, never had problems with nutes that made scratchy or distasteful weed 

Greets


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 22, 2013)

Those of you that have grown Tahoe, should def try to find this pheno...


----------



## poplars (Mar 22, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Those of you that have grown Tahoe, should def try to find this pheno...
> 
> View attachment 2581258


I definitely ran into that pheno....mmm tahoe.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2013)

Mundstuhl said:


> i never flush, i just give the plants the last 10-14 days just pH-adjusted water, never had problems with nutes that made scratchy or distasteful weed
> 
> Greets


That's what I call flushing


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 23, 2013)

Mundstuhl said:


> i never flush, i just give the plants the last 10-14 days just pH-adjusted water, never had problems with nutes that made scratchy or distasteful weed
> 
> Greets


thats exactly how i do it. makes for some lovely tasting flowers


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2013)

As far as schedule.... are you just watering at the same intervals you had been? or do you step it up? Just started my first flower cycle in soil.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> As far as schedule.... are you just watering at the same intervals you had been? or do you step it up? Just started my first flower cycle in soil.


Your plants will drink more now that they are in flower, really need to go by the weight of the pot. What was every 3-4 days in veg is every 2-3 days in flower for me


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 23, 2013)

I mean for the flushing/ last couple weeks. Like if I water every 3 days all flower (I'm sure they'll need more as they go, but just to be simple)... will I do the same the last couple weeks... still every 3 days. I appreciate the help for a soil noob.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I mean for the flushing/ last couple weeks. Like if I water every 3 days all flower (I'm sure they'll need more as they go, but just to be simple)... will I do the same the last couple weeks... still every 3 days. I appreciate the help for a soil noob.


Short answer,,,yes


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2013)

Rainy Days!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2013)

shots from dark time lastnight, forgot how much more i can see at night.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 24, 2013)

lookin goud guy 

i use the same flush system as previos page i just add molasses and water in place of food

is bottom pic sk


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2013)

No sk in the garden right now the pheno/s i got didnt make the cut.. that os Special Edward from frost bros genetics. Very nice, starting to purp up too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> No sk in the garden right now the pheno/s i got didnt make the cut.. that os Special Edward from frost bros genetics. Very nice, starting to purp up too.


That one is a collaboration with The HC line actually. Another one I have yet to try, let me know what you think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

second from last has crazy fox tails.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> That one is a collaboration with The HC line actually. Another one I have yet to try, let me know what you think


Keep forgetting to throw that in there. It is BMF dom. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> second from last has crazy fox tails.


Thats a c99 cross. Sasha x c99 really showing its sativaness. it was due for chop on March 29, but don't look like it so im strapped in fo the ride.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

easy a couple more weeks yeah. should be uplifting lol what's sasha? another sativa leaning girl?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy a couple more weeks yeah. should be uplifting lol what's sasha? another sativa leaning girl?


yes indeed. *Sasha is Early Skunk x Jack Herer*


----------



## poplars (Mar 24, 2013)

diggin the sativas more T??? right on. I'm germinating chocolope x blue dream.


----------



## TheDankSquad (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm using RO water, should I keep using a small amount of cal-mag for the last two weeks?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 25, 2013)

No, save it for the next grow.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 25, 2013)

you see any purple stems

[video=youtube;BOwpB3J8lis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOwpB3J8lis&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 25, 2013)

Diggin' the kush porn in this thread, great job on the grows~

#cheers


----------



## TheDankSquad (Mar 25, 2013)

Good video. Useful info, thanks for posting.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 26, 2013)

How many days are you at with this one. Who's cross is that, yours? It sounds familiar. Good mix too, should be potent


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> How many days are you at with this one. Who's cross is that, yours? It sounds familiar. Good mix too, should be potent


It is bc99's cross. been in 12/12 since 1/18/2013.. coming up on week 9.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 26, 2013)

So what is this then,,,Jack dom? I thought all of those were relatively early finishers, especially the cindy. But isn't Jack Herer a cindy pheno anyways that he found in a bud in the dam?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> So what is this then,,,Jack dom? I thought all of those were relatively early finishers, especially the cindy. But isn't Jack Herer a cindy pheno anyways that he found in a bud in the dam?


thats what ive heard. but i have seen jacks go up to 18 weeks here on riu. so im guessing its a jack pheno, i have another pheno with a totally different structure. hope its faster.


----------



## poplars (Mar 26, 2013)

sup ya'all, getting a laser thermometer today for super-accurate decarboxylation and cooking of cannabis oils  really stoked, been having some issues with edibles because I haven't been achiving proper activation due to my thermometers not telling me correct temperatures and not getting the core temperature of the oil hot enough to actually bind the weed, and not decarbing the weed at proper temperatures.


it's taking a while but I literally have everything I need to do proper cannabis capsules except for 95% ethanol for concentrating a hash oil to put into the pills. trying to achieve potency without having to concentrate it, but we'll see. 

so far its been ok not smoking, I'll take a maitenance puff every now and then but for the most part that's just because I"m still figuring out these edibles... there is a LOT of science that goes into this, it's actually pretty surprising.


I mean just achieving decarboxylization without degrading THC to CBN is quite a task, you have to maintain a specific temperature of 220 for about 2 hours.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2013)

poplars said:


> sup ya'all, getting a laser thermometer today for super-accurate decarboxylation and cooking of cannabis oils  really stoked, been having some issues with edibles because I haven't been achiving proper activation due to my thermometers not telling me correct temperatures and not getting the core temperature of the oil hot enough to actually bind the weed, and not decarbing the weed at proper temperatures.
> 
> 
> it's taking a while but I literally have everything I need to do proper cannabis capsules except for 95% ethanol for concentrating a hash oil to put into the pills. trying to achieve potency without having to concentrate it, but we'll see.
> ...


Lol, popsim sure your hash N edible game is tops now. How much more can you learn about it?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 26, 2013)

Those plants you gutted... did you have a verdict. Did they do good compared to the ones you let alone?

Still going with the plan to chill for a while?


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 26, 2013)

here they are...lights on..my apologies

Papaya Kush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Those plants you gutted... did you have a verdict. Did they do good compared to the ones you let alone?
> 
> Still going with the plan to chill for a while?


I won't be gutting anymore. ill just leave em be for now on. au natural


greenjoe said:


> here they are...lights on..my apologies
> 
> Papaya Kush


Looking good my man, Why apoligize? mango kush sounds tasty.


----------



## poplars (Mar 26, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, popsim sure your hash N edible game is tops now. How much more can you learn about it?



you'd be amazed man, there's so much to learn about bioavailability, its an extract so there's a lot you can do to mess it up.

and also based on the way you extract your cannabis for edibles you can get a multitude of effects, you can make a weed extremely sedative by merely overcooking the butter for a few hours to convert THC to CBN, or you can activate it at precise levels to obtain the certain high you're looking for.


right now I need a laser thermometer so I can really take my accuracy to the next level in this and actually produce some serious dankness.


the problem with most edibles most poeple make is that while they do get them high, it's more likely than not that they're only getting high on less than 60% of the cannabinoids they originally started with due to activation and bioavailability, and THAT is why I have a lot to learn about edibles


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 26, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It is bc99's cross. been in 12/12 since 1/18/2013.. coming up on week 9.


I truly hope the smoke is worth the long flowering time... otherwise imma feel hella bad.

I forgot the Jack in the sasha took like 12 weeks... but that plant looks nothing like the jack... she looks much more like the c99.


----------



## Mundstuhl (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Kush Lovers!!

My new babies became larger shoes last evening  3,5l cocos

9x Killer Queen Redux (the red highlighted)
13x Kandy Kush



Under a dimmed 400W MH (Grow MF's!!) 

And some pregnant Killing Fields from my X-Dog male, pretty sticky things 



Some other Killing Fields F3 in the tent now..


Greets


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2013)

Dude Mundstuhle you always bring the heat!! and that killer Q redux will be great from what im reading now.


----------



## poplars (Mar 27, 2013)

I started germinating 4 dog kushes in my makeshift greenhouse today, they have been watered in with very active compost tea that is high in nitrogen, very stoked about starting the grow in greenhouse, i'm only cracking some seeds inside, like the sativas, then I'll bring them outside in the litte greenhouse.


the greenhouse is 2 sliderglass windows on their sides in a nice triangle shape, it gives the plants about 1.8 feet in height to go which is perfect for me by the time they reach 1 foot they'll be very acclimatized and easily goign outside.



made some super dank hash coconut oil to be turned to pills, 6 grams of hash to 2.5 tsp of coconut oil, followed badkats hash capsul recipe for the most part to a T with slight variation hehe. its freezing overnight (for processing) and tomorrow I will turn it to capsule form and let you guys know and post pictures


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2013)

Hahaha 6 grams to how many caps? Something tells me it'll be a low number lol


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 28, 2013)

I knew I was missing something around here.....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I knew I was missing something around here.....


There he is!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 28, 2013)

I thought I already had T subbed up! Then it occurred to me when I saw him say something about his thread, I was like wait a minute....
f***ing stoners man!


----------



## Crash666 (Mar 28, 2013)

poplars said:


> I started germinating 4 dog kushes in my makeshift greenhouse today, they have been watered in with very active compost tea that is high in nitrogen, very stoked about starting the grow in greenhouse, i'm only cracking some seeds inside, like the sativas, then I'll bring them outside in the litte greenhouse.
> 
> 
> the greenhouse is 2 sliderglass windows on their sides in a nice triangle shape, it gives the plants about 1.8 feet in height to go which is perfect for me by the time they reach 1 foot they'll be very acclimatized and easily goign outside.
> ...


I've made these several times with badkat's recipe using the soy lecithin recommended also. My friend and I took way too many caps (5 each over about 4 hours) and ended up totally useless for about 20 hours and an edible hangover for another day or so lol. By far the strongest edible I've ever made or tried. I tried several commercial hash capsules from dispensaries before making these and badkat's caps win hands down! I think I'll make another batch soon. Also saw a light smoker white as a ghost and unable to talk or move after taking a single capsule. He had to take the next day off work. Not for the occasional user lol.


----------



## poplars (Mar 28, 2013)

yeah I"m a heavy everyday user so I think I"ll require more than 1 cap to even get high, already tried so far. gonna take 2 and see where that gets me


----------



## poplars (Mar 29, 2013)

SUCCESS....

very high on these hash caps, took 3. it was 2.5 tsp of coconut oil to 6 grams of hashish. took 3 caps after the 3rd freeze heat cycle, and I think the freeze heat cycles with mixing makes a huge difference, which is why I ordered a motar and pestle to achieve this even more effectively. all I know is I"m very high and I consider this a success.

have been taking thorough notes to be sure about this, I believe the infared laser thermometer had a huge effect in how well this was. I was /very/ thorough, and this is the payoff . 


pics tomorrow when i"m not so stoned, right now I'm making oil for my buddy as well as making ghee for an expirement...testing whether or not ghee is more effective on my digestive system for edibles or not than coconut oil, will get back to you guys on that one. everyone is different, I've given people my capsules and had them say they were amazing whilst they don't do much to me, but they have a lower tolerance so I need everything to be processed /perfectly/ otherwise I need to eat /ridiculousl/ amounts to get high. and I think I've finally achieved the potency I've been looking for... 3 capsules, amazing high and I still ahve a moderately high tolerance... fuck yeah... pics tomorrow... night all... 


seedlings in the greenhouse too, makeshift glass greenhouse its fuckin kickass, giving everything compost tea and it's kickin ass


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 30, 2013)

other cool shit


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2013)

Science is awesome!! Thanks for sharing T


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 30, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> other cool shit


nice! whats been up??


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 31, 2013)

papaya kush at day13...


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2013)

That star must be flying quite fast to orbit every 2.4 hours.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 31, 2013)

tryna, just updated. I got a few of your strains going.


----------



## poplars (Mar 31, 2013)

so I did a ghee vs coconut oil test, and for me, the ghee was a clear winner by far no question about it. I still feel high today. going to make a nice batch with ghee now!


----------



## herbbilly (Mar 31, 2013)

Sweet,my wife didn't spring for coco so I made ghee this mornin. I'm using buds wasn't clear on cook time then you threw in freeze thaw action to boot, sounds like you prefer +12hrs with some chillin and grillin mixed in. I'm excited to try everclear recipe as well, guess the old zig zags are gonna have to learn to share. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 31, 2013)

poplars said:


> so I did a ghee vs coconut oil test, and for me, the ghee was a clear winner by far no question about it. I still feel high today. going to make a nice batch with ghee now!





herbbilly said:


> Sweet,my wife didn't spring for coco so I made ghee this mornin. I'm using buds wasn't clear on cook time then you threw in freeze thaw action to boot, sounds like you prefer +12hrs with some chillin and grillin mixed in. I'm excited to try everclear recipe as well, guess the old zig zags are gonna have to learn to share. Thanks for the inspiration.


Ghee?......


----------



## poplars (Mar 31, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ghee?......


clarified butter my friend. all it is, is the pure fats of butter.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

I seemed to have been unsubbed from this thread, found it again.

And ghee is all I would ever use for medibles or cooking with mj (and I have said that since I joined riu). A good friend of mine has been cooking with it and hash/bud for 40+ years. He makes some super stuff.

EDIT, Poplar, been meaning to ask you, I got that Humbolt Wick and I find that it drips wax from the burning wick? Is that right? fukkin pain, got loads of what looks like piss stains on some of my trousers, lol.


----------



## delvite (Apr 1, 2013)

a quick pic show of the new barneys farm critical kush run.

before repot........................







.............after repotting recovery, and start of 400w veg.............





........................day 3 of 400w veg..............................






.................coming up quickly ​


----------



## poplars (Apr 1, 2013)

DST said:


> I seemed to have been unsubbed from this thread, found it again.
> 
> And ghee is all I would ever use for medibles or cooking with mj (and I have said that since I joined riu). A good friend of mine has been cooking with it and hash/bud for 40+ years. He makes some super stuff.
> 
> EDIT, Poplar, been meaning to ask you, I got that Humbolt Wick and I find that it drips wax from the burning wick? Is that right? fukkin pain, got loads of what looks like piss stains on some of my trousers, lol.


one batch did that, they apologized for it and further batches don't do that now.


----------



## delvite (Apr 2, 2013)

critical kushty day 5 for the kush lovers ............................................ ......

[video=youtube;eAZC89YWk2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAZC89YWk2w[/video]

.....................this strain is very easy to control ​


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 3, 2013)

Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight at day 39,,,,2nd generation it seems to have more/better smell to it this round. Hoping that translates into more flavor but regardless I have a bunch of clones going and by virtue of yeild and bag appeal alone she's earned a spot in the garden for a while


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 3, 2013)

delvite said:


> critical kushty day 5 for the kush lovers ............................................ ......
> 
> .....................this strain is very easy to control ​


`People call it Training, I just call it growing`, haha, made me bust a gut dude. That`s what I`ve always said!. You sound a bit to me like an Irish lad mate, loved the video



Highlanders cave said:


> Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight at day 39,,,,2nd generation it seems to have more/better smell to it this round. Hoping that translates into more flavor but regardless I have a bunch of clones going and by virtue of yeild and bag appeal alone she's earned a spot in the garden for a while


Doing awesome HC, had to follow this from like 190 some-odd pages, every bit was pure entertainment. Hoping the flavors will be diverse for you mate, keep it up. Happy growing,

KC


----------



## poplars (Apr 3, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight at day 39,,,,2nd generation it seems to have more/better smell to it this round. Hoping that translates into more flavor but regardless I have a bunch of clones going and by virtue of yeild and bag appeal alone she's earned a spot in the garden for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that second pic is totally the grandaddy purple pheno!


----------



## delvite (Apr 4, 2013)

result of plant control.....................................................................................





...................................................nearly level canopy already


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2013)

delvite said:


> result of plant control.....................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats going to come out beautiful.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sup Trubbs. Hows life...


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

Howdy yall......listen... have any of you grow out Vanilla Kush by Barneys Farm......they claim its THC content to be at 23% and I want to know how accurate that might be.... Thanks for any input


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey t, what you smoking on right now


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 4, 2013)

I grew some Barney's gear about a yr ago and it was trash. Couldn't have been farther from the breeder description. Obviously I wish u only the best of luck, but I haven't had the best results with that company. Sorry brother.

Edit: out of a pack of 5 fems only 1 bean was viable


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

Barney's gear is overpriced and under powered imho


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Barney's gear is overpriced and under powered imho


Well I have looked around the site looking for a strain report on Vanilla kush and have not had much luck.....came across a thread a while back that didnt speak to highly of Barneys but within the thread were mixed reports ...where people said they were great while others said they sucked......so.....I might have to waste time and energy in running a few beans myself to see whats up.....hate to do that if they turn out to be crap!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Barney's gear is overpriced and under powered imho


not to mention hermi tastic


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not to mention hermi tastic


Oh Fuck that noise....forget that shit.....Really???


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 5, 2013)

Ive done a couple of barneys girls. I must say im happy about it. Have had no problems other than what is in my head 
But never ever order s33ds from everyonedoesit. I bought a mixed sativa and a mixed indica pack. Out of 8 seeds so far 1 have germinated :/ Luckely its the Lemon Skunk. Funny looking plant. Doesnt look like any of the other 5 strains i have going, its so thick and greenlush looking even with lights on


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2013)

I tried Barneys Violator and she hermed on me pretty bad in late flower.


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 5, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I tried Barneys Violator and she hermed on me pretty bad in late flower.


Shame, that`s a good strain, had a similar issue with 1/3 in a previous run. 2 fine, 1 went herm on week 6-7. Only 3 of the 5 that germed ...

KC


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I tried Barneys Violator and she hermed on me pretty bad in late flower.


Sry to hear that. Violator Kush was my first grow. Damn it was a nice sleep aid. My friends miss it too.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 6, 2013)

I thought i had hermies. Even took down my afghan kush ryder a little too soon because of that. Sometimes the fear takes over


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 6, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> I thought i had hermies. Even took down my afghan kush ryder a little too soon because of that. Sometimes the fear takes over


You fear less with time. If you stay familiar withyour strains, you know what`s coming 

KC


----------



## zack66 (Apr 6, 2013)

Here's a few pics of the purple kush i'm currently running. 8 weeks since switch to 12/12. Last pic are my 8 week old veg ladies cutting some clones this week then their going in my flower room.


----------



## delvite (Apr 7, 2013)

day 9 of 400w veg barneys farm critical kush.............................................. ..............

[video=youtube;yOmRTRbk7Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOmRTRbk7Vw[/video]

.................................shooting up, floor space is nearly covered so we know whats happening shortly ​


----------



## TheDankSquad (Apr 8, 2013)

Coming up on harvest of my Pre 98 bubba kush. I've been running pure water for the last week and was wondering if I should drain my hydro or quit feeding it the last few days?
Thanks


----------



## Mundstuhl (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi fellas,

in a few days/weeks its harvest time in my tent again 

Sannie's - Killing Fields F3 @ day 52


The ladies become the last nutes next friday, and then 14 days just water....

The pollinated KF Branch, showing me the new beans (Killing Fields F3 x X-Dog) Sannie goes Alpine 


Greets and a happy mid-week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

looking good mund. tidy weight and easy trim. tick and double tick.

I hear great things about sannies from COF in the 600 thread. loves the extrema and herijuana. i tasted the extrema and it took my head off.


----------



## Mundstuhl (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice to hear, i have also a pack of 10x reg. herijuana IBL in the fridge  want to select a potent male from them for future crossings 

The shown "raspberry"-bud (looks like raspberries *gg*) ist pretty heavy and dense, and the color is just outstanding.....could watch them grow for hours 

OT:
Your pug has a nice mustache 

Greets


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2013)

hahahh i wish it was my dog but it aint man. my girl wants a cat and the only way it's happening is if i can get a dog. stalemate so far. lol

agreed those lil raspberry looking clusters of foxtailing do look sweet. how long do you like to wait? i like most hairs receded especially if there's pips inside.


----------



## herbbilly (Apr 10, 2013)

Had same prob with my wife Don our compromise was a rat terrier 14yrs ago. He was pretty close to being a "dog" until he got fixed and became a shivering menace. We have a mutual disgust of each other and are always at odds. He has been hit by a car twice,attacked by a hawk once and coyotes twice is blind and literally smells like a pile of shit. He'll probably make it 20yrs if not longer just to spite me vibrating the bed all night every night. My advice get the cat and you win by losing.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I tried Barneys Violator and she hermed on me pretty bad in late flower.


same story here got a cherry jolly rancher pheno to... shame


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2013)

Plug alert!

Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight from pops and C4 from Chimera...


----------



## poplars (Apr 10, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Plug alert!
> 
> Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight from pops and C4 from Chimera...
> 
> ...


hell yeah look at that classic norcal bud sitting there on the left hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

i'm not criticising but that left nug looks a little undercooked to me. i prefer my hairs a bit more receded but no way to tell what the trichs are like from the pic. I've run S.A.D before and it was fast finishing. no idea on purple kush though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2013)

Haha that's why your the marijuana EXPERT mon amie 

They both are undercooked,,,,,I had a skunk male that had a premature ejaculation a few weeks ago and spluffed a crop on me. I took them a week or so early before the beans had a chance to mature and I could still turn it all over.

Have a good one brother!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

keen eye i guess. comparatively to uk street weed those are grade A ready, orange hairs! lets pull it and quick dry it we can be rich in 2 days.  

lol man i aint no expert i'm still tripping myself up here n there. currently fighting thrips for what seems like an age. moving into DWC and aquafarms which i'm total noob at. it's great like i'm learning to grow all over again. 

you too hc have a good one


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, did that shit just happen!

I love you guys man.... 

puff, puff, pass.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2013)

Life's short cowboy I recently went to a funeral where the crowd were my grandparents friends I grew up around, so many don't talk to each other for stupid shit. It made me sad they all sat apart at the wake.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 14, 2013)

Third generation Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight. Very nice smoke I like it a lot : !)







Granddaddy Purple x Blue Dream from seed. They will get transplanted into 1 gal bags today and then flipped in a couple of weeks to find the girls


----------



## poplars (Apr 14, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Third generation Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight. Very nice smoke I like it a lot : !)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nor cal genetics addictive eh ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 14, 2013)

I have 2 other strains that have been on my mind lately too that I want to germ, bet you can't figure out which ones hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 14, 2013)

poplars said:


> nor cal genetics addictive eh ?


I'm enjoying getting familiar with some of it yes but truthfully with the market the way it is around here lately what with huge batches of hydro coming in cheap from the indian reservation a few hours away next state over, bag appeal and big buds are what people that my mover works with are looking for. Got some nice feedback already on the pk x sad


----------



## poplars (Apr 14, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'm enjoying getting familiar with some of it yes but truthfully with the market the way it is around here lately what with huge batches of hydro coming in cheap from the indian reservation a few hours away next state over, bag appeal and big buds are what people that my mover works with are looking for. Got some nice feedback already on the pk x sad


yeah it's a pretty solid strain nice yeilder pretty good buds, wouldn't call it the best but it's certainly a keeper.


----------



## poplars (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone heard from Tryna??

Hope all is well...


----------



## poplars (Apr 15, 2013)

only been 10 days, I'm sure there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Anyone heard from Tryna??
> 
> Hope all is well...


I talked to him last week via email. 

Nice to have a group of friends that look out for ea other 

.....haha and speaking of the T man,,,,puff puff pass NHK>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>: !)


----------



## poplars (Apr 16, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I talked to him last week via email.
> 
> Nice to have a group of friends that look out for ea other
> 
> .....haha and speaking of the T man,,,,puff puff pass NHK>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>: !)



there are like 4 NHK's in the greenhouse, stout little fuckers


----------



## delvite (Apr 17, 2013)

day 20 of the grow ( day 4 of 12/12 ).........................................................................................................





........................................................................................talk about fast


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

i get the feelin T's busy family wise a lot more than he was a while back. still coming with fire though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2013)

New strain in the cave! Looking for a headstash keeper for a change 

OG x Sweet Afghani Delight


----------



## poplars (Apr 20, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> New strain in the cave! Looking for a headstash keeper for a change
> 
> OG x Sweet Afghani Delight
> 
> ...



nice to see those beans somewhere else  stoked to see the results... I'm due to take some new pics... gave em compost tea and oregonismxl.... they're kickin ass... already topped a couple of nhk x sour og's . . . .


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 20, 2013)

Somebody please post some pictures if you got em` of those NHK in veg, that strain souunds like my dream ... 

KC


----------



## delvite (Apr 29, 2013)

g'day kush lvrs just thought id drop a vid in to show day 14 of 12/12...............................

[video=youtube;VE32_DSUVaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE32_DSUVaw[/video]

................filled out fast n forming nicely ​


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 29, 2013)

Biker Kush @ 7 and 8 weeks














8 weeks














peace


----------



## poplars (Apr 29, 2013)

damn dude what kind of camera is that? looks like I"m in need of an upgrade.... nice plant!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

i was thinking that scrolling down too. so what's in the biker kush? looks headband in parts. 

nice pics skunkdoc


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 30, 2013)

Karma Genetics Seeds Biker Kush Genetics: Hells Angels OG X (Hells Angels OG X SFV OG Kush BX2)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

looks mighty tasty. cheers cowboy 

are the HA still running shit over there?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 30, 2013)

Funny enough they are in the patient meds game!
There are other "biker gangs" around too, and they are all still around/running shit.... lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

was just eyeing some of the karma stuff, looks like a few tasty strains on their menu. karmas jack and the diesel jack both look fine.

and no shit bout the HA getting into meds those card carrying, caring guys lol.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 30, 2013)

poplars said:


> damn dude what kind of camera is that? looks like I"m in need of an upgrade.... nice plant!


cannon power shot s100 12 MP its a point and click camera nothing too fancy or serious like a DSLR, although it does use a cmos sensor which is good in low light
and uses the newer cannon chip which makes it fast too, and has manual controls, i am happy with it cost £270


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 30, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> was just eyeing some of the karma stuff, looks like a few tasty strains on their menu. karmas jack and the diesel jack both look fine.
> 
> and no shit bout the HA getting into meds those card carrying, caring guys lol.


Bear OG looks nice that is OG#17 x biker kush, that one sold out too fast for me 

i have happy brother seeds, waiting to start them soon, always wanted to try this one
never tried his jack, although it is on my list i have heard good things about it 
peace


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 30, 2013)

Those CMOS sensors are the shit. I had a camera with one for only a couple days. Took the best pictures of my pot I'd ever seen. Was a $150 nikon. I've had friends use their fancy DSLR (i use one too) and the pics are lame in comparison.

The cmos sensors really pick up the true colors. Looks like real life in the pics.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah i had a cool canon woth one of those sensors, it broke, and Best Buy replaced it with a downgrade.


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 30, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah i had a cool canon woth one of those sensors, it broke, and Best Buy replaced it with a downgrade.


 Shame on this ... . Come on down to Waterloo, Ont during August and you`ll see the bikers by the hundreds for their annual HA Canada Bash they have about 5 minutes away from my folks place. Used to see them (escorted by about 75 fuzz cars), heading up there when I was younger. Epic

KC


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 30, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Those CMOS sensors are the shit. I had a camera with one for only a couple days. Took the best pictures of my pot I'd ever seen. Was a $150 nikon. I've had friends use their fancy DSLR (i use one too) and the pics are lame in comparison.
> 
> The cmos sensors really pick up the true colors. Looks like real life in the pics.


with a DSLR you often do not get built in image stabilization, without it you need a tripod and good lighting, some DSLR lenses do offer this, but many do not
although with the right lens DSLR will take the best pictures as they have much better/larger image sensors too, but you need to spend about £700 just for an entry model, more like £1000 for a nice DSLR with a good lens, i am no camera expert i do not feel i am ready to spend all that money on a dslr yet 

i am unable to move my plants once they are growing so i have to take pictures in the grow room,
the lighting in the room is not good, since no natural light can get in or out
when you take pictures in low light like i do you need a good sensor CMOS 
and a controllable flash so you can set it low so it does not polute the pictures
and most importantly image stabilization , otherwise most pictures would be blurry without it 

peace


----------



## poplars (Apr 30, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> cannon power shot s100 12 MP its a point and click camera nothing too fancy or serious like a DSLR, although it does use a cmos sensor which is good in low light
> and uses the newer cannon chip which makes it fast too, and has manual controls, i am happy with it cost £270


right on, I'm using an old powershot a590 IS. seems like a new and mroe advanced version of what I have... maybe I'll try finding one used


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2013)

I really need to take pics of the gdp x bd in veg. Very healthy and robust. There are 16 that will be getting flipped in a couple of weeks and also I went 12/12 with the og x sad. Thanks pops


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2013)

Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight in the round 3.5 gal pots, Super Bud x Blue Dream (blue dream dom) in the sq rosepots, GDP x Blue Dream in the 1 gal bags and OG x SAD in the nursery. Humbolt County genetics in the cave!


----------



## poplars (Apr 30, 2013)

fuck yeah... you're doin em justice!!! stoked to see some nuggets!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 4, 2013)

I'm alive N well Guys. I got 2 more girls to go including 1 more of these. Thanks all of you for keeping the thread semi active, i fuck with all of you, the long way


Kennel Cough(DOG x 60's Kush)


----------



## theexpress (May 4, 2013)

how she smell t?


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm alive N well Guys. I got 2 more girls to go including 1 more of these. Thanks all of you for keeping the thread semi active, i fuck with all of you, the long way
> 
> 
> Kennel Cough(DOG x 60's Kush)



your crosses are becomming more and more impressive T , keep it up


----------



## delvite (May 4, 2013)

Barneys Farm Critical Kush flower update days 19-21,
roll a fattie or grab the bong this one has a gr8 soundtrack......................

[video=youtube;9ACOPf_vEUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ACOPf_vEUc[/video]

....................now this is why i lv kush ​


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm alive N well Guys. I got 2 more girls to go including 1 more of these. Thanks all of you for keeping the thread semi active, i fuck with all of you, the long way
> 
> 
> Kennel Cough(DOG x 60's Kush)


Looks like some fire right there bro!!

Can you do a homie a favor? You have any pics of the finished stuff of mine your grew?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 4, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm alive N well Guys. I got 2 more girls to go including 1 more of these. Thanks all of you for keeping the thread semi active, i fuck with all of you, the long way
> 
> 
> Kennel Cough(DOG x 60's Kush)


Like Dog? Jp, You never smelled either of the dog pheno's.Its an oniony diesely smell If you have she smells more like the stinky armpit dog. The bud in the pic are off the big dog pheno, the smaller stinker lower yielding dog x 60's pheno will be chopped in a few days.


----------



## poplars (May 4, 2013)

honestly looks a lot like a sour kush nug.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 4, 2013)

nice work dere T 

ha all good buds loo da same 
like you want sum of it 

im packin a cannon also da power shot SD1000 digital elf
puts down sum nice metering just gtta use a stablizer 
a omini pod or tripod gota use sumtine a stack of books 
get good close work done 
results can be up dere 




sony 
*&#945; NEX-F3 with 18-55mm Lens
for my rel work i use*


----------



## poplars (May 6, 2013)

so... made some insanely strong oil yesterday.




took all the leftover small buds from all the plants, collected them into plastic bags.


I proceeded to stuff a 1 quart mason jar until it was filled to the 1st rim, then filled with everclear.


heated on double boiler 4 mins, shaking occasionally, strained material, replaced with fresh material...


I repeated this process 5 times... the resulting liquid looked black, amber when lit up.... I then transferred it into 4 OZ of extra virgin coconut oil, with 4 teaspoons of lecithin... 




the resulting oil looks amber/brown, black in plain light.


haven't sampled it yet, but I didn't decarb the material since it had been in the curing room since last october :O. no doubt it is fully activated material... this shit will fuck someone up. no doubt about it... I'm gong to proceed cautiously . . . . 

basically... this shit is stupidly killer... like I think 2ML should be enough to get most people high.


----------



## poplars (May 6, 2013)

pics or it didn't happen 


and capsules...


----------



## jigfresh (May 6, 2013)

That looks evil.  in a good way.


----------



## poplars (May 6, 2013)

still in the testing phase... I have no idea what the dosage is per ML so I have to do it the old hippie method of testing edibles lol.

wish I could afford tests, really would be wonderful to know where I'm at on activation at this stage in the process.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 6, 2013)

Just started these Fire Alien Kush OG Raskal reg seeds 
(Fire Og X Alien Kush) @ 5 days


----------



## poplars (May 6, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Just started these Fire Alien Kush OG Raskal reg seeds
> (Fire Og X Alien Kush) @ 5 days


interesting. you going to be making seeds?

will be looking forward to seeing the results from that.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 6, 2013)

Not looking to make seeds
looking for a nice pheno for smoking also have Happy brother bx2 from karma genetics which is an indica of unknown origin lol 
ill keep the thread updated on their progress  

peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Looks like some fire right there bro!!
> 
> Can you do a homie a favor? You have any pics of the finished stuff of mine your grew?


I will as soon as this Skunky Monkey that was supposed to be done 3 weeks ago finishes. but it looks like 2 weeks more on it. Its the last thing standing. 

Here is a pic of the second Dog x 60's pheno i had, i was very pleased with both this one is still drying. i'm definitely gonna run these again. If i dont lose the beans.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2013)

Ouch. three more weeks huh. Damn how many will that make it total?

Must have been a recessive trait that came through to make it flower that long. The SM def have a huge range of phenos, something I need to work on in reducing.

That nug you pictured above looks sweet. From the pic it looks like it is Dense af.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2013)

i think thats about 12 or so weeks. But its has really light colored pistils and lots of white pistils left. that is from day 1 of 12/12.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2013)

I'm hoping the heady-ness comes out i may not let it get crispy just for that matter. I took down my tent and hps today . put it under my t5's for the duration of her life.


----------



## poplars (May 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I will as soon as this Skunky Monkey that was supposed to be done 3 weeks ago finishes. but it looks like 2 weeks more on it. Its the last thing standing.
> 
> Here is a pic of the second Dog x 60's pheno i had, i was very pleased with both this one is still drying. i'm definitely gonna run these again. If i dont lose the beans.


shit looks almost identical to sour kush diesel pheno :O hows ti smell?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think thats about 12 or so weeks. But its has really light colored pistils and lots of white pistils left. that is from day 1 of 12/12.


The 99 problems is the sashaxc99 right? Did that one come down already? What was the smoke like on it in your opinion?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2013)

poplars said:


> shit looks almost identical to sour kush diesel pheno :O hows ti smell?


She smells like onions and armpits, Whenever you get a chance to grow some DOG, you def should. 



billcollector99 said:


> The 99 problems is the sashaxc99 right? Did that one come down already? What was the smoke like on it in your opinion?


Yes and she was correct, but i bet there are better pheno's. I'm currently smoking her she aint bad.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> She smells like onions and armpits, Whenever you get a chance to grow some DOG, you def should.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and she was correct, but i bet there are better pheno's. I'm currently smoking her she aint bad.


Well, I'm glad they weren't a complete disappointment then. At least it's nice for a change of pace, something a little different than all the kush you got


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2013)

definitely not the same as the kushes. but not in a bad way.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 11, 2013)

Quick update @ 10 days
Fire Alien 90% germination rate. they cracked at 3 days, and have been under the light since day 4 
all seedlings are growing well, along with the algae lol






peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2013)

lookin' good skunkd0c, can you explain your system to me?


----------



## skunkd0c (May 12, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lookin' good skunkd0c, can you explain your system to me?


Thanks mate, the seedlings are in a NFT grow tank, i have not modified the stock NFT system other than slightly raising the tanks so the stream flows slightly faster and stays shallow
http://www.nutriculture.com/nft.html

they are on a 0.6 EC using vitalink max the roots have not yet grown out of the larger blocks and hit the system yet
that will take another few days, they will still grow slow for the rest of the seedling phase as seedlings do 
once veg kicks in they will grow very fast, also during the first few weeks of flower they explode with growth , if i give them 3 weeks on 18/6 on average they will grow slender plants that get to 3-4ft and yield 3-5 oz , if i allow them to veg for 5 weeks, they can become huge multi branch plants that tend to yield over 8 oz
one disadvantage is plants do not have a stable base just rooting into a little cube of rockwool and into a flat tray this is good for fast growth because many of the roots sit in air but the plants must be tied up or they will fall over once they get to about 2ft lol 

peace


----------



## skunkd0c (May 12, 2013)

Some Biker Kush nugs ready to sample 


















peace


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

dank^^^^^^


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 12, 2013)

Here's mine :- 







Which came from this :-


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 12, 2013)

What's good T.

Thinking pops will have a suprise or two up his sleeve this fall woof woof. I would have done more than 4 beans myself but perhaps he is limited for numbers


...by the way, day 3 today on that group of gdp x bd


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think thats about 12 or so weeks. But its has really light colored pistils and lots of white pistils left. that is from day 1 of 12/12.


[email protected] end...


----------



## poplars (May 12, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> She smells like onions and armpits, Whenever you get a chance to grow some DOG, you def should.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and she was correct, but i bet there are better pheno's. I'm currently smoking her she aint bad.


I have 3 seedlings of dog, each are about 9 inches tall.


----------



## poplars (May 22, 2013)

dunno where you all have been, I went to a music festival for a few days...

so I made coconut oil capsules using the ethanol extraction method, but it was a superconcentrated ethanol extraction, reduced to 4 oz of extra virgin coconut oil.

activated using 250 degrees F in an oil bath (in the beginning, no longer using this method, oven isn't as smelly...), finished with 250 in the oven

had the resulting product tested at a music festival, they had a booth setup.

my capsules tested in at...

85MG THC per 00 Cap, 90MG per gram of oil.
5MG THCV per 00 Cap, 
2MG CBG
1MG CBC

the dude said it was the best coconut oil he has ever tested. I credit skunk pharm LLC, bad kitty smiles, and psychedelic sam for all their useful information.



edit: forgot to mention there was absolutely NO THCa, or CBN, meaning there was absolutely no degradation and it was 100% activated!!!


----------



## skunkd0c (May 22, 2013)

3ft biker kush waiting to be flowered + Fire alien kush seedlings at 2 weeks


http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l600/skunkd0c/bk3ft2_zps0f04fd57.jpg~original




http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l600/skunkd0c/2weeks_zpsbe3acc1f.jpg~original




http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l600/skunkd0c/2wweks2_zpsbd1e5e97.jpg~original


FAK
http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l600/skunkd0c/fak2_zpse7fcc772.jpg~original


FAK
http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l600/skunkd0c/fak_zpsef2641f9.jpg~original


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2013)

Great news pops, glad your getting out n doing stuff man. i may be due for a prescription fill . 

Looking good skunk, you always come through with the heat n healthy at that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2013)

Lush f4, 60's Kush, c99 f5. from my homie back home.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 23, 2013)

Well i need some help from you guys with experience outdoor. it seems that some of his stuff started flowering early, what could he do to correct it im not sure what caused it, he says he gets full sunlight in there exceot for light shade from the walls. any ideas?



he just put them outside a week ago.


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2013)

I put mine out 2.5 wks ago and noticed 3 days ago that they are looking like those with the preflowers.
I am concerned as well, and didnt expect it this late in the season honestly.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2013)

I see pre-flowers throughout the season on my outdoor grows. They start a lot earlier than you would think but they never actually develop the full buds until later in the season. I guess it depends on their daily light exposure..


----------



## colocowboy (May 23, 2013)

It happens when you put out early may, the light cycle will usually start them to flower a bit. They will stretch, pre flower, and get some shaggy structure (having gone terminal). Top in early june to start building a bush of epic proportions off this structure, don't be afraid there is a long growth season ahead. They will revert to veg in june.

**I think everyone should do some outdoor, it gives immense insight into the growth characteristics of cannabis. It answers many questions by virtue of observation.


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2013)

Sounds like all will be well, thanx guys


----------



## billcollector99 (May 24, 2013)

When you veg at 18+ hours a day, and then throw them outside, they will start to flower due to the drastic change in light hours they get.

Best way to avoid that is to veg at a closer range to what your daylight hours are going to be, or if you are already vegging at 18+ hours, slowly taper back so that by the time you put them outside, they are receiving the same amount of light that they would be getting outside.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 24, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> When you veg at 18+ hours a day, and then throw them outside, they will start to flower due to the drastic change in light hours they get.
> 
> Best way to avoid that is to veg at a closer range to what your daylight hours are going to be, or if you are already vegging at 18+ hours, slowly taper back so that by the time you put them outside, they are receiving the same amount of light that they would be getting outside.


As I`ve only grown outdoor plants by starting indoors, this is exactly what I do. 18/6 of veg and a 1 hour / 3-4 days over a two week period, usually early June for me. I always called it hardening off ... but I`m not `up` on my terminology either. Best of luck guys,

KC


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2013)

The Dog and some others got a nice stretch.
It will be a great help in topping, I cant use the cuttings indoors yet though.


----------



## poplars (May 27, 2013)

yeah that's why I started in a greenhouse this year to avoid that light cycle 'confusion' as I call it... been experiencing it 4 years in a row so this is the first year that I had pllants started and vegging instead of tricked into flower, big difference in veg time!

only thing you can do is hit them with extra N and hope they realize the light cycle is ascending, not descending..


but remember!


once we hit the summer solstice (june 21st) the light cycle begins to descend, so if you put plants out after this they will never go back into veg.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 31, 2013)

Outdoor, Not me by the way but my boy is around 5'10 so you can see the girls ain giaint but ther will be nice in the end .


NHK f2

60's Kush

the rest iforgot lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 31, 2013)

Sup T, how ya been bro? Hope all is well! I had some BS drama come up and shut down but now I am back growing again. You are doing the outdoor thang huh? 

Peace

FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 1, 2013)

emah nor me my homie is doin it in his Backyard, which is sketchy as fuck in his full populated trailer park.


----------



## poplars (Jun 1, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> emah nor me my homie is doin it in his Backyard, which is sketchy as fuck in his full populated trailer park.


yeah I thought that spot looked pretty sketch . . . .not enough light either honestly... but it could work, maybe...until they start smelling and people go wtf where is that shit...... *sigh*.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2013)

Here is my DNA OG18 x Skunk. Anyone ever grow these? 



My outdoor piggy. Early Skunk x Jack Herer x Pre-98 Cougar Kush



Hope you are having a good weekend T!

Peace
FM


----------



## poplars (Jun 2, 2013)

here's a digital copy of my lab results for the coconut oil capsules


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 2, 2013)

awesome man, were you surprised with any of the numbers.


----------



## poplars (Jun 2, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> awesome man, were you surprised with any of the numbers.



I was surprised by the 0% thc A and 0% CBN, very good numbers for edible makers......

and the guy said it was the best coconut oil he's tested to date... that' was also surprising.

I was also surprised that there was no CBD.


but more interestingly, there was a significant amount of THCV...which causes a stronger high with no munchies.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

those plants of ur boys will be good for over 3 pounds a peace if he is smart enough to dig a big ass hole and put them in the ground... that's if his situation allows... they will continue to veg until august.... tell that nigga dig a whole..


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

yall mother fuckers pissing me off with ur big ass outdoor plants already.. all mine are like 4-5 inches tall... but I got like 120 em


----------



## poplars (Jun 2, 2013)

that's bullshit, you can't get 3 pounds a plant unless you have some GIANT vegging plants with seriously good genetics and FULL sun coverage...open sun. not walled up.

I have 2 1foot by 1 foot blackberry kush bushes... and 1 short and stalky sour kush... a few others... I might snap a picture of the 3 most imperssive ones, but I'm not gonna be the one growing it so I don't really care.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

poplars said:


> that's bullshit, you can't get 3 pounds a plant unless you have some GIANT vegging plants with seriously good genetics and FULL sun coverage...open sun. not walled up.
> 
> I have 2 1foot by 1 foot blackberry kush bushes... and 1 short and stalky sour kush... a few others... I might snap a picture of the 3 most imperssive ones, but I'm not gonna be the one growing it so I don't really care.


whats bullshit??? those plants are like 3 foot tall and bushy... todays is june 2nd... dude is from the south .. he has like 2.5 more months of veg until they begin flower.... then comes the stretch... they will atleast double in size from there.. I got 2.5 pounds from a bubba kush ast year in socal that wasn't even nearly has big has hommies plants at this time of year... the plant is in my avitar


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Outdoor, Not me by the way but my boy is around 5'10 so you can see the girls ain giaint but ther will be nice in the end .
> 
> 
> NHK f2
> ...


he using miracle grow huh??? lol get something better for bloom atleast


----------



## poplars (Jun 2, 2013)

theexpress said:


> whats bullshit??? those plants are like 3 foot tall and bushy... todays is june 2nd... dude is from the south .. he has like 2.5 more months of veg until they begin flower.... then comes the stretch... they will atleast double in size from there.. I got 2.5 pounds from a bubba kush ast year in socal that wasn't even nearly has big has hommies plants at this time of year... the plant is in my avitar



yeah that bubba kush plant also had a lot of degrees of LIGHT all around it, look at that huge fence its around. he's got like 1/5th of that....


trust me man I know what I'm talkin about, i've seen people try to grow plants like that and they get really tall and spindly, with not as much bud as you would expect at all....


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

to be real with u pops that privacy fenced in area wasn't getting the best light .. there were much better spots on the 3 acres I had to grow on but the neighbors would have been able to see it... they already could smell it.. last thing I want is for them to see it.. I had to work my ass off topping and supercropping to keep it under the fenceline... my boy is growing 180 bluedream and strawberry d. same spot this year... should be a good year for us all


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

I wasn't expecting to yield has much has I did bro... there was bubba kush plants I thought would only yield 6-8 ounces that I cropped a p off of.. im justr a bad ass mother fucker with it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2013)

Tryna! sweetheart! what the fuck is going on with you kiddo? are you alright?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2013)

Heylo Ambz, how's it going? i'm doing OK, living life with its struggles. U'm no longer growing, don;t know how long until i will again. living in a hotel at the moment too so that sucks as well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2013)

Got bored and snapped some pics of some bud i got from a fellow riu member who was very cool and has excellent gardening skills(well if i'm going by the bud). Here are his Kandy Kush(1st pic) And Dinafem's OG(second 2) i was also gifted Headband(im not sure if it is HEadband or the Sourkush version) but it was a very nice smoke and you guys know i love HB, and Pineapple Express which i never tried but i can dig a lil sativa influence at times. Anyway here's the bud!
Kandy Kush


OG(dinafem)





Thx for viewing!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2013)

hey babe, what hotel ya at? and whats your room number?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2013)

haha, lol ill pm it to you ambz!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2013)

This is kinda weed related, since i havn't been growing i have been out in public and going places a lot more been shopping a lot. Some people already know i love sneakers but i love my clothes too. well i picked up some shirts this week that i would never have worn while i was growing. Its not like i have to tell you what stood out to me, i think cannabis plants are so beautiful.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice T, looking real delicious there! How is the Dinafem?


Here is my outdoor lady with 2.5 months of Veg time left in Sunny California! lol


I am digging another hole today for another plant, so that will give me two plants outside total. Strain I am putting in there is a cross I made called Mamadude x Cougar Kush. 

This is what she looks like now.....

MD X Cougar
View attachment 2691321

Peace All and enjoy your weekend!

FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn FM, Im up for a job if you need a trimmer. 
As far as the Dinafem OG, as advertised it is an indica of some type with a heavy afghani influence imo, but it lacks the sativa effects that come along with Cali Con's og. I have never tried the Clone but Cali Con's is up there with some of the best smoke i had. This ain't bad by a longshot but after tasting both i can tell the difference.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2013)

ill be over to smoke all that sweet sticky herb with ya real soon T.
got thisTribal Seeds tshirt for my husband at the REdRocks 420/ Cypress Hills /Slightly stoopid /Tribal seeds concert... this past April 4/20 in Denver. 
We met Tribal Seeds guitar player at the Cannabis Cup . He was a really nice guy. 
They have great ganja smokin music to listen to. a cuple guys in the band have dredlocks down to their knees. check em out on u tube. u might really dig em.. good stoner music.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 8, 2013)

My cousin used to date one of their old band members... damn groupie. lol


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 8, 2013)

It would be cool to wear stuff like that, live out my alter ego! 
As it is gotta be incognito.....
*sigh* such is life eh?!?!
puff, puff, pass..... og leaning osd from cc


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2013)

Thats an awesome shirt amber, and thats cool you got to hang out with the band, i bet it was a real chill enviroment. Usually is with us stoners.





colocowboy said:


> It would be cool to wear stuff like that, live out my alter ego!
> As it is gotta be incognito.....
> *sigh* such is life eh?!?!
> puff, puff, pass..... og leaning osd from cc
> View attachment 2691794View attachment 2691796



I was the same way while i was growing, its like an invitation for people to ask you about weed. as far as the 420 farmer life, its the nature of the beast.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2013)

feeling ya on that incognito shiz man, gotta be careful, though everyone knows i smoke and most buy so wtf eh i pucked this up online the other day,







i like the music my apathy and the demigodz though i guess it's a bit wigga music they usually got dj premier on the tables so it's all good by me. and no fucker in the uk knows what a golden graham is anyway lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2013)

Don, had no idead you had a lil' street style, lol. That shirt is boss. And DJ Premier is my DJ/Producer Idol, anybody he works with(some exclusions) i usually feel their music, i like apathy though been hearing him for yearssss. had to check the demigodz out, found this, it samples on of my all time favorite songs and verses to rap with.

[video=youtube;rtDouXy82-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtDouXy82-A[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2013)

NOt Wigga music at all BTW, i'm from the backwoods country so i grew up with a bunch of tough rugged white guys that intertwined with us gangbangers from over the tracks all the time. i never considered anybody a wigga even eminem. but then again there are some people, but most people are just being who they know to be.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2013)

yeah T, the cannabis cup was like a freakin zombie fest. Everyone was completely stoned out of their mind, completely chilled...testing out different products.Free dabs in the rec section was crowded to the point of unbearableness. LIke too many people pushing up against you at a concert.
I found a booth inside there that had a gorgeous flowering plant on display. It was the ORganic Growers Solutions booth. I was so impressed i decieded to order the soil when i got home. Well i was a fuckin bust. THe starter soil was sooo bad. It had bugs in it and no nutes like was led to believe. It gave my fruity pebble og clone severe mag deficiency and i had to transplant her out into coco . SHes finally coming around but it more then a month ago. She is my phototron doing well now. 
ill be over to room 420 in at the HOtel HIghNcy for another bongathon later on.
and meet me here in August......
http://bong-a-thon.com/


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 9, 2013)

Sub'd up bro.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2013)

Wassup man , i got your rep, glad your still at it, ill e over to your thread asap!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah T, the cannabis cup was like a freakin zombie fest. Everyone was completely stoned out of their mind, completely chilled...testing out different products.Free dabs in the rec section was crowded to the point of unbearableness. LIke too many people pushing up against you at a concert.
> I found a booth inside there that had a gorgeous flowering plant on display. It was the ORganic Growers Solutions booth. I was so impressed i decieded to order the soil when i got home. Well i was a fuckin bust. THe starter soil was sooo bad. It had bugs in it and no nutes like was led to believe. It gave my fruity pebble og clone severe mag deficiency and i had to transplant her out into coco . SHes finally coming around but it more then a month ago. She is my phototron doing well now.
> ill be over to room 420 in at the HOtel HIghNcy for another bongathon later on.
> and meet me here in August......
> http://bong-a-thon.com/


Haha i wish i could be out there, but i will be in spirit. bless one of those bongs with your presence for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Don, had no idead you had a lil' street style, lol. That shirt is boss. And DJ Premier is my DJ/Producer Idol, anybody he works with(some exclusions) i usually feel their music, i like apathy though been hearing him for yearssss. had to check the demigodz out, found this, it samples on of my all time favorite songs and verses to rap with.
> 
> 
> Hell yeah man I love apathy and demigodz, primo on the beats doesn't get better. Ricky Shabazz and the boom bap boys man fuckin A premiere just knows how to bounce a beat like a BOSS. love how he kicks ith old and new alike, KRS 1 and NAs just smooth as fuck. you hear the album KRS did with buckshot a year back. it's fuckin sweet man.
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

get what your saying about the crossover with white guys and the bangers, hence X being in the end of the latest vid. 

[video=youtube_share;qIF6An7ZRec]http://youtu.be/qIF6An7ZRec[/video]

you like LA coka nostra? 

stay lit bro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i don't give a fuck what anyone thinks about me, or what i wear for the most part. kinda why i like fancy dress. super fun to roll about high dressed like a nutjob haha


I always knew this about you! and yea La Coka Nostra is tight. I used ti listen to ill bill constantly back when.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

ill bill is sick man not sick jacken but siiiiick hahaha you dig the psycho realm vato!? ill bill rapping bout black metal and shit. goes hard man i'm bumpin Action Bronson lately, man's so tight on the flow, and he cooks like a demon in the kitchen.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ill bill is sick man not sick jacken but siiiiick hahaha you dig the psycho realm vato!? ill bill rapping bout black metal and shit. goes hard man i'm bumpin Action Bronson lately, man's so tight on the flow, and he cooks like a demon in the kitchen.


I used to listen to Horrorcore around 2001-2004 not only horrorcore, but i dabbed in it. And man, Action Bronson is like a breath of fresh air to me, when i first heard him 100+ times, i never knew he was white. But he is a beast in the kitchen and he's funny as fuck. but i love his rhymestyle it takes me back to ghostface and stuff. As far as other white rappers, here in the south there is yelawof and i been listening to him lately a little and then there is mac miller, never really listened to him. but now i think Mr. Bronson is the best in that category.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

here are a few of my newschool faves in one song 
[video=youtube;nU4OIAYwo5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU4OIAYwo5g[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

Bronsolini man!!!! I'd love to see him play live but he only does london when he hits uk. and the tickets are a fortune. i love seeing his cooking shows on youtube, man's so fuckin funny in the deli n shit haha. rhyme flow and wordplay are awesome. my gf was like why you liostening to a guy rapping about olives and ham ffs you weirdo hahaha

i can't get yelawolfs style, dunno what it is i just can't get his flow. he has talent for sure i just don't dig it. mac miller is still a college rapper and has a long way to go to live up to the belt size of bronsolini haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> here are a few of my newschool faves in one song
> [video=youtube;nU4OIAYwo5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU4OIAYwo5g[/video]


saweeeeeet tunes in there man. sampling is tight too... A$AP is cool and joey bada$$ is on the up n up for sure. actually liked yelawolfs section in this might give him another go. 

fork inside the cheesecake hahah bronson always hungry lol reminds me of a white biggie, bring me food bitches!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, Yelawolf from from the SOUTH here so i relate to a lot of what he raps about, trailor parks and suck. he would be considered white trash by even himself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

i dunno maybe it was the likeness he resembles to that fool off MTV riff raff. still not sure if he's meant to be a joke?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Riff Raff is a "serious" Joke, vanilla ice in the flesh. But he says he's been that way. He's definitely a little off. Yelawolf is a bit more gritty and talented for that matter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

yeah he can actually spit haha i'm still trying to get my head round dirt nasty?! wtf is that skank a rapper a groupie a fuckwit with a potty mouth?! no class/talent cali trash by the looks ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, until now, i never heard of him. heres what i gathered. 



> better known as *Simon Rex* or *Dirt Nasty*, is an American actor, comedian, television host, recording artist and former pornographic film actor. He is known for being an MTV VJ as well as for having starred as Jeff Campbell in the first season of _What I Like About You_, as the clumsy George Logan in _Scary Movie 3_ and _4_, and as Dan Sanders in _5_.





> In 1993, at age 19, he appeared solo in scenes for 2 masturbation porn films, _Young, Hard & Solo II; Young, Hard & Solo III_. And, in 1998, at 24, for 1 movie, _Hot Sessions III_. And 2 movies in 2000, _Hot Sessions XII11 and_ Hot Sessions XIII_[SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP]_





> In 1995, MTV hired Rex to work as a VJ and kept him on the air for over two years.[SUP][7][/SUP]
> Rex began to pursue mainstream acting and in 1999 was cast in the television show _Jack & Jill,_ which ran for two seasons. He appeared as "Eli" in the TV show _Felicity_ and television guest appearances followed including _Baywatch_, _Everwood_, and _Summerland_. In 2002, the pilot for the show _What I Like About You_ was picked up by The WB, which now has become The CW. Rex starred in the first season. He later appeared on the Lifetime show, _Monarch Cove_ which ran for 11 episodes in 2006. He also co-produced a pilot for a show called _Rex_, with supporting roles performed by Paris Hilton, Lance Bass and Jaime Pressley.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP]
> Rex has appeared in _The Forsaken_, _Scary Movie 3_, _Scary Movie 4_, _Scary Movie 5_, and _The Karate Dog_. He also starred in _National Lampoon's Pledge This!_ with Paris Hilton.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

lmao i was talking about V Nasty the chick 'rapper' hahahahahaaaaaa that's some funny shit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, oh her!

Her counterpart. 

[video=youtube;6WJFjXtHcy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WJFjXtHcy4[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't know what the hell they are, i was walking my girls dog and i saw them, pretty good for phone pics.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 10, 2013)

Last edited by poplars; 05-25-2013 at 12:23 AM. Reason: images too large, do thumbnails or something, be respectful of peoples browsing.

what is this shite about, i only post links that are hosted on Photobucket
i post them on various threads and forums

if you want to remove my links that is fine, but why the little snide comment about being respectful ?
why you trying to be a patronizing cheeky cunt for ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Last edited by poplars; 05-25-2013 at 12:23 AM. Reason: images too large, do thumbnails or something, be respectful of peoples browsing.
> 
> what is this shite about, i only post links that are hosted on Photobucket
> i post them on various threads and forums
> ...


Did this happen in my thread?? Cuz pops knows i only post giant photobucket pics lol. i care less about someone still on 56k they'll just have to wait longer. pops is good ppl though. 
Whats been up Skunk?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 10, 2013)

All good mate , yes its this thread lol, no worries, i guess the dude is on an eyephone or something with a tiny screen
forum etiquette LOL 

i only ever post links never upload them here directly , this forum itself can impose 800x600 restrictions if it wants too, food for thought

plants all healthy , high male count with the fire alien kush, 2 females from 7 seedlings,
they are still growing in veg mostly on the 12/12 as i flowered them after 20 days or so
the fak look like they will make an ok yield now they have doubled in size over the last week or so 
they will stretch abit which is what i wanted

pics from last week













The happy brother is a very small slow growing plant that will not yield much, hope it turns out to be worth the effort

peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn man, that M:F ratio sucked, but at least you got 2 sexy females out of it. THey look nice, just how i like em "short n thick"


----------



## mamakush (Jun 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I don't know what the hell they are, i was walking my girls dog and i saw them, pretty good for phone pics.


The first is a variety of Amanita Muscaria. Second is maybe Lyophyllum? I'm rusty, but nice pics.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

thanks for the info, can i go outside and eat them. but no lie, since im not doing an mj garden soon, im seriously considering ordering spores for shrooms, for myself and my buddies to try


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thanks for the info, can i go outside and eat them. but no lie, since im not doing an mj garden soon, im seriously considering ordering spores for shrooms, for myself and my buddies to try


I thought about it too bro! lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2013)

herez some crazy ass beanerz for ya Trynagrowsomeshit.yeah.smoke out in room 420 tonight.
[video=youtube_share;D1KfxNm2JMM]http://youtu.be/D1KfxNm2JMM[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Haha amber, lol sobriety in room 420. i wish i was tokin up right now, i need to go to my house and find some buds under a couch or something. Are you into lowriders? If so my car is wayyyy un attractive


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Since one hobby is done i been getting back into sneakers which is ok, because here is profit with this. But today i bought some things made my lady a bit angry until i went and exchanged a size n got her a pair. once again, its not weed related, but its ME related. 
Mine


Hers


the thing about this hobby is i'll go broke if i dont do it right, so i'll probably sell the bright orange pair in a few months, above retail of course. while i got them 30% off.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, obviously being sober and bored are getting to me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2013)

hahaha, i have the same fuckin lame car Tryna.. looks thesame basicall. totally lame. totally lame.i know my husband keeps tellin me to get a purple Challanger . i like your new skeakers , totally rad dude. like are you ever going to grow again? what the fuk happeened?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

ill grow again, but not in this year. i had to move out of my house, and into a hotel. but ill be in an apt soon, i still have the house for the rest of the month. just would rather be here. whenever i get the space ill be at it, its a passion of mine, not just a hobby. and yea the car is super lame, everytime ppl comment on it its just " i bet its good on gas" lol never " beautiful car"


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 10, 2013)

I would drive a turd for some better mileage these days! Been thinking of getting a hybrid or something, I love my jeep but the mileage is shite.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

i think im getting a good 30-35 mpg's in this lil bitch lol. Your right though cant really beat it . 85miles on the highway and the hand barely moves.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

Cars are an a to b for me. And in our line of passion low profile works way better than some pumped up mas le charger, tho if I ever move stateside that's what I want or a fucked up pick up twin rear shells and a tarp dull of chicks and cold beer haha I'm redneck at heart. Cool kicks T. I've never considered buying shoes to sell lol.

Hope your back rockin a$ap T life without plants made me twitchy as a mofo.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cars are an a to b for me. And in our line of passion low profile works way better than some pumped up mas le charger, tho if I ever move stateside that's what I want or a fucked up pick up twin rear shells and a tarp dull of chicks and cold beer haha I'm redneck at heart. Cool kicks T. I've never considered buying shoes to sell lol. Hope your back rockin a$ap T life without plants made me twitchy as a mofo.


 Lol Kicks are the only thing i know double or triple in value as soon as you buy them. some days it would be possible to pay $180-$240 and get back twice that walking out the door(for limited pieces)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

that's fuckin crazy man. air jordan isn't even a big deal in the uk.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's fuckin crazy man. air jordan isn't even a big deal in the uk.


 Jordans are very much desired nowadays, always will be. they're iconic over here. Very popular, thats why i sold all of mine a few years back. im not much into hype. up until last year i was refusing to pay more than $150 for sneakers. but recently i saw these dress shoes and i had to get em because i dont own any dress shoes, and i tried em on and damn they're comfy.












Cole Haan is owned by nike and since all my kicks are nikes i had too, i think.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 11, 2013)

I didn't know cole haan was ownded by nike, I did know they had nike air insoles though. The best "work" shoes I have found to date!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

oh im sorry they were owned by nike


> Cole Haan was bought by Apax Partners Worldwide LLP for $570 million on November 16, 2012, from Nike, Inc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

no friggin shit look at those, i've been after a pair of oxblood brogue shoes for time. hook me up with a link to these wonders please guys!?


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is one of my fav online placed to get shoes, oxblood is noy as popular over here. I used to have some oxblood doc martens (pre guess buyout) back in the day. The original "air soles" lol http://www.zappos.com/cole-haan-mens-shoes~1y?zfcTest=gs:1


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

Yea zappos is cool, also try ebay.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2013)

Timberland makes a comfortable dress shoe, but I'm sure those are much more comfy. I like those grey nikes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

damn those are some expensive shoes


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

Here is what I am growing inside, has anyone grown these out before? DNA OG 18 x Skunk. I hope they turn out good.

DNA OG 18 x Skunk Flowering Day 21 (Indoor)



Indoor Bathroom Grow


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 14, 2013)

i ranRP's #18 seperatly was a alltime fav 
very real shit at time i ran wit Headband another of RP's gear 

was a whie back i do member headband won on the head and 18 won da rest tast smell most all of da rest as i recall
i member sitting on two top shelf shits at da time 


glucktoya


----------



## jeb5304 (Jun 14, 2013)

Was up tryna. Jebs back. Got some kush project I'm working on. More later just wanted to say high to my kush lovers. Peace


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2013)

jeb5304 said:


> Was up tryna. Jebs back. Got some kush project I'm working on. More later just wanted to say high to my kush lovers. Peace


Wow man, your little bug in your signature had me put my finger on my CPU screen cause I thought it was real!!! lol

Peace

FM


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 14, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Wow man, your little bug in your signature had me put my finger on my CPU screen cause I thought it was real!!! lol
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


Haha, I did the same! Was about to get up and go on a hunt ... 

KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2013)

Started with 10, vegged for a couple of weeks and then flipped for a week and a half to find the girls and then flipped back to veg about a week ago. The girl on the far right is a different pheno than the other 3....nodes are stacked tighter and not as much stretch to the branches. 

OG (clone) x Sweet Afghani Delicious, compliments of pops


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice HC, and whatup jebs how is it working out for you know n Cali? I hope all is well and all my kush heads are good!


----------



## jeb5304 (Jun 16, 2013)

Cali is just fucking awesome. So much work to do as an extract artist been lagging on getting a place for the home breeding base. Got that secured. Now to get to work. Found my desired pheno of my tropix og. More on that later. Peace


----------



## poplars (Jun 16, 2013)

right on Jeb I'm trying to do something similar but with outdoor growing and edible concentrates and tincture good luck to you man


----------



## poplars (Jun 16, 2013)

badass highlander I'm traveling most of the season but ill do my best to watch this thread as much as I can stoked to #you growing that


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 18, 2013)

Fire alien kush @ 20 days 







FAK 1






FAK 1-2






Happy Brother BX2 - FAK 1






FAK 2






Biker Kush






peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 18, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Fire alien kush @ 20 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea skunk, what can I say you keep beast mode n your room. Props on that ++rep when I can get it to you bro.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks mate, the FAK has done a nice little stretch so will not be too tiny
one of them has resin immediately as soon as i have seen pistils , this one has a strong lemon sherbet smell with a funky oldskool skunk smell in the background
the other larger FAK has no visible resin yet, so i have not bothered to try and smell it the happy brother has no resin yet either, but its still very early days

the biker has gone wild, the result of some major pruning over time keeping them short while i was having a break, 
i didn't really plan on them growing big and crazy like that, but since they have ill try and accommodate them as best as possible 

peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2013)

nice kush bushes!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 19, 2013)

nice plants 
nice reflection of your skills 
in there health 


i like Karma also


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 19, 2013)

I like your avi.....


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 20, 2013)

Me too.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 20, 2013)

I think I told him that before too, lol
It's my all time favorite around here though, there's a couple other big butt honey pics around too.... that walk is just hypnotizing, more posts please


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Me too.


there's a pattern forming with you of late, squire, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 21, 2013)

No garden updates of course, but a life update nonetheless. My retarded inlaws are making me regret moving up here again. The monster in law is back in mental health which is not my problem, but it falls on my lady, all of everything. Then her sister gets her kids taken away( IM not happy but I know its for the better.) she left her 5 kids including two sick premature newborns in a hotel room. The oldest who is 7 tried using the phone. Her moms area code is919, she dialed 911 long story short cops came out. So now I'm back in uncle trouble mode while I keep all three older kids for a while. I just moved into a smaller apartment which sucks cuz I don't have there toys n shit here. But I'm hoping they will let us keep them. There is a bunch of legal ish to get over though. Oh well, I took them to the amusement park yesterday I rode kiddie coasters all day.. Now I gotta prepare myself mentally, because I may crack dealing with all the incompetence. Lol anyways toke up, kandy Kush for me


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 21, 2013)

You're a good man T. It's hard work, but you are making a big difference in those kids' lives. Props for being a big man and handling others business.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank goodness there's good people like you T to balance out the knuckleheads. Come to think of it, there's a number of caring and giving people in our group here. 
Kudos to all you good people! Glad to know you!
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. Jig seems like youve been around forever. Seems like i have been keeping them since birth, but it doesn't bother me a bit. Parents ain't shyt, their mom got out of jail yesterday, dad was getting out but got held on a warrant for probation and he just got out from 6 mths. Kids are here with me while my lady is at work. if iwas still at my house they'd be signed over to my girl but since we are here we'll just be watching them for a while. But i promised myself i'd do everything in my power before the three older ones get split up( they really do have a unique relationship and really have eachothers backs, i would hate for them to lose eachother). the twins would be alright. 
On to happier things, anybody got any idea of what i can grow on my porch that is non ganja?( i may do a party cup or two). i don't get great light but it is ok enough to grow some things.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 21, 2013)

Tomatoes and peppers are always fun and ok in pots. A salsa garden is small, fun, and useful!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm def getting some types of peppers habanero's and cayenne's for sure. tomatoes are a must, but i don't know what kind, lol. Also can cucumbers be potted? of course i will have herbs on deck.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes cucumbers work well in pots, you can grow them on a tomato cage also so they hang instead of on the ground.
As for tomatoes, I like cherry tomatoes for a lot of things (theres many varieties here, sweet 100s are what I usually do). The classic "sauce" tomato is a roma or san marzano but the roma grows better. Those are pretty fleshy and not as juicy, work well for burgers and sandwiches. Berthas are bigger and juicier with better fruit structure than most larger varieties. Many of the larger varieties get these creases at the point they connect to the vine that tends to get rots, bugs and disease in them. 
There are also many heirloom varieties that have all different sorts of features too. 
That's cool you want to do some porch crops, everyone should do it. You already know the rewards


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 22, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Yes cucumbers work well in pots, you can grow them on a tomato cage also so they hang instead of on the ground.
> As for tomatoes, I like cherry tomatoes for a lot of things (theres many varieties here, sweet 100s are what I usually do). The classic "sauce" tomato is a roma or san marzano but the roma grows better. Those are pretty fleshy and not as juicy, work well for burgers and sandwiches. Berthas are bigger and juicier with better fruit structure than most larger varieties. Many of the larger varieties get these creases at the point they connect to the vine that tends to get rots, bugs and disease in them.
> There are also many heirloom varieties that have all different sorts of features too.
> That's cool you want to do some porch crops, everyone should do it. You already know the rewards


Agreed 100% Colo! Depending on your space, cluster tomatoes or cherry tomatoes will yield more and can be continuously harvested more frequently than larger varieties. Also any smaller salad green can be done window sill or porch T. Lots of micro lettuce that finishes in under 21 days total with low-mid sun. Peppers are real fun, and if you can find some Zone 5-6 English Cucumbers, you`ll be pleaed with them, hardy, pest ad disease resistant mostly. Get a fish tank and an aquaponic set-up if you have 2x2 of usable space T ... can do lots for ya, I have many . ATB mate

... and a Kush for the thread, Cataract Day 43
 

KC


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 22, 2013)

cukes in pots will do fine is vieny must be tied up on sumtine 

gluck


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2013)

get some basil growing!!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 23, 2013)

I love fresh basil.... 
So many great recommendations all day long for your micro garden! 

Makes me want to expand my own endeavors!
puff, puff, pass mi amigos!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2013)

damn T your nickname fits your family better than you, no offence intended man. i'm not religious but folks tell me you get your reward in heaven. one day hopefully karma will smile and you'll hit the lotto or something. fuck having to wait til you die for something good to happen, stay strong man. Your influence on those kids will make them shine.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 24, 2013)

colo - i like cherrys as well sweetest of all


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn T your nickname fits your family better than you, no offence intended man. i'm not religious but folks tell me you get your reward in heaven. one day hopefully karma will smile and you'll hit the lotto or something. fuck having to wait til you die for something good to happen, stay strong man. Your influence on those kids will make them shine.


Thanks, i know my influence aand my presence is appreciated by them, i see it all day. But god all the shit they been through has their heads fucked, and the two boys look like west african refugees with all the scars from being beat. Legally i will d what is in my power. But as they are in-laws and me and my lady are no married i don't know if we can keep them or they will be in foster care. one thing for sure though, i believe n karma which is why a lot of the things i do get done. And as far as my nickkname DOn, Its because it would follow me everywhere i went, whether it was me, my people or random things, there was always Trouble.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> colo - i like cherrys as well sweetest of all


I have been staring at your avatar for about 10 minutes, dont even remember what I was thinking or doing before that. fuck.... another 5 minutes while typing this out.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 25, 2013)

That avi is absolutely hypnotic! 

Something I enjoy with the cherry tomatoes is dice them up with some onion and a dab of mayo and a little salt/pepper is like a tomato relish instead of slices on sandwiches, burgers, etc.. mmmm


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2013)

DNA OG18 x Skunk Flowering Day 35.

View attachment 2713060

Peace

FM


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 25, 2013)

all to work out cause you be a ahhite guy 

stay up stay strong 



da creator has our backs 
smokin weed means nutin to our creator 
he gave it to us 



lookin good an lookin alike 

nice work FM


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 25, 2013)

4 weeks 12/12 

Thinned out the biker kush bush and removed one of the plants as it was tiny compared to the others and just getting in the way 2 biker kush left now
FAK is growing slowly but steady seems quite typical for an indica/kush , it has very thick hard branches its not so easy to move branches around without snapping them lol













peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice Skunk, how do you like scrogging? whenever i get the chance to start back i'm deff gonna do a nice scrog.


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey T, told ya I`d come give you some nice Kush shots, won`t inflate the thread on ya too much, but here`s a choice few, last one taken only 2 minutes ago, not even on my thread, just for you mate 

 
 
 
 
 


... My garden is your garden T , got any nice shots of your NHK laying around you could tag on..? One of my faves to savour .. ATB!

KC


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 25, 2013)

I do like screen grows mate, i have run them in the past on larger grows, its not so practical for my setup at the moment i do a lot of seed runs with plants different sizes not sure how big they will end up half the time
also in my space its up against a wall, so i would not be able to get behind the plants once they are inside the screen, that's not so good when you need to do some pruning
for now the most practical thing to do is tie them into some space with wire

i think if i had lots of space i would do SOG i like the consistency of bud when you grow little single cola plants, and its quicker 8-9 weeks total and takes no time at all to harvest

i was thinking about a vertical screen the other day when i was high and day dreaming
shade-less bulbs hanging vertically, inside a rectangle or square shape enclosure of screens 
plants would be positioned outside around the edges of the enclosure and allowed to sit vertically in a normal pot or system 
plants would be bent at 90 degrees and trained to grow out horizontally towards the vertical light through the screens 
this would form a canopy of screens all around the vertical hanging lights 
i see other setups like this (pi-wall) but they mount the plants horizontally or tilted pots this makes things complex and the type of systems that can be used to avoid leaks 
mostly limited to driper type systems 
bending the plants solves this and allows the plant to sit normally vertically in any pot or any hydro system but still grow out in a horizontal direction towards a vertical bulb

i see a lot of vertical bulb grows around now but plants are still growing vertically upward towards a vertical bulb. 
i like the idea of the plants growing out horizontally towards a vertical hanging light
then i woke up from my vertical fantasy daydream lol 

peace


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2013)

check out the Vertical 600 thread, or check out whodats set up, he does it very similar. I am also growing vertically. The screens work well. They don't give you quite the same effect as a horizontal scrog but almost. Very good to use if you have a small footprint, but a reasonable amount of height. My footprint is 1.2mette squared and I use 2 600's in there vertically.



skunkd0c said:


> I do like screen grows mate, i have run them in the past on larger grows, its not so practical for my setup at the moment i do a lot of seed runs with plants different sizes not sure how big they will end up half the time
> also in my space its up against a wall, so i would not be able to get behind the plants once they are inside the screen, that's not so good when you need to do some pruning
> for now the most practical thing to do is tie them into some space with wire
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Hey T, told ya I`d come give you some nice Kush shots, won`t inflate the thread on ya too much, but here`s a choice few, last one taken only 2 minutes ago, not even on my thread, just for you mate
> 
> View attachment 2713765
> View attachment 2713750
> ...


Your plants look real happy KC especially for being that far along in flower. Mine look all beat up compared to those leaves lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 26, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Hey T, told ya I`d come give you some nice Kush shots, won`t inflate the thread on ya too much, but here`s a choice few, last one taken only 2 minutes ago, not even on my thread, just for you mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx, a KC Kush lover exclusive! I have plenty of pics most of them never made it online but you just reminded me that i grabbed my other memory card from my old place yesterday. i have plenty of nhk pics though, as well as others. i may post up some of my faves in a few.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 26, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Day 49 NHK, so by the way you all are counting it should be around 55-60. since i dont count until i see clusters, but you all say first night 12/12.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> NHK, all pheno's.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


>





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> SO this Girl's ETA is Jan 15. So either i suck at estimating or her being almost completely seeded made her finish early? because she has been seeded since early flower and had white pistils for a while and i'm pretty sure she shouldnt be done as i just pulled the mom that this is a clone of two days ago and she was put in 10 days before this one. Any idea's
> 
> NHK f1.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Some f1's





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> NHK #5 today is day1 week9, since i put it in 12/12. sooooooooo, Chop Or Not?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 26, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/IMG_0289.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Aev, 60's Kush is Corleone Kush( a very bubba dom momma, smelled like a jar of folgers, and hit hard in the couchlock dept. but was not draining) here is a pic of her.
> 
> ...


courtesy of poplars- Lush





NHK


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> BC x Lush #3 Frosty sweet pheno, better yielder than the other two i have going. topped up high and it responded great
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lush f3


NHK


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> BC x Lush #3 Frosty sweet pheno, better yielder than the other two i have going. topped up high and it responded great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2013)

Lush Kush T man


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 26, 2013)

... well if there was any question this is the Kush Lovers thread ... . Appreciate the love, thanks for the NHK pics T, that is a beauty strain. That 60`s Kush looks mighty dense/dank too! Keep it green mates,

KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2013)

What you came over and didn't smoke me up?? Hell ya came over and didna even tell me


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 26, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> What you came over and didn't smoke me up?? Hell ya came over and didna even tell me


Yumm ... That`s what I was waiting for . How you been Caveman!?

KC


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 26, 2013)

fkn whoa 
eyeball overload causing massive circuit memory malfunction 
an a headach

to much at one time i have a big head but a small brain


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2013)

fuck dwezy i think your avatar should have an epilepsy warning lol


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 27, 2013)

That one is not nearly as much fun to look at! It may be hypnotic also and as a positive I won't have to wipe up as much drool off my keyboard.....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 27, 2013)

i did it for spite DGT 
da powers dat be told me i had to change girl shakin her azz avy - said peeps was cpmplainin - said can see da puss 
i looked hard could not see shit - an doubt any one complained but i changed - i picked sumtin should give other complaints 

sorry if it bothers you i wont be able to take it long

ha ha cowboy - i know you were not one of da complainers 

real men da dont like booty - i dont think so


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2013)

lmao. that's some ISH  i've had my bear with boobs one removed a couple of times. sigs and pics with BB in them. yet certain peeps can flood toke and talk with spam all day. their house their rules eh. still doesn't mean i'm going to lay down haha. 

fight the good fight. i'm with ya Dweze. ya'll know what pasties are right?


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh wait
hahahaha,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

hmmmmm tasty cowboy! as I've had my pasty clad honey removed i thought i'd go with something appropriate


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 1, 2013)

That avi is epic I must say!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Yumm ... That`s what I was waiting for . How you been Caveman!?
> 
> KC


Tits and asses are a better topic to come back to after a hiatus then what I came back to here after my last hiatus lol....clothing lines or something 

Hey KC how you doing man and what's up kushheads! I'm doing good,,,,barely have two nickels to rub together these days but I don't let it bother me. Not that I'm not making dough because I am. It's just kinda like what Springsteen says in one of his songs...."I got more bills than any honest man can pay". Plenty of weed in the cave and a remarkable woman by my side so Im fine lol. Looks like my last surviving DOG clone is not going to make it though. Little tiny bugger has been stuck in a coma for a month now. She's had a good run, 4 or 5 years.

No biggie about the dog clone, gives me a chance to grow out some of T's DOG crosses and beside I think she was the culprit in my flower room that was seeding some of the other plants occasionally. This morning I dropped 7 Big DOG x 60's Kush and also 15 Sour OG x 60's Kush in water, should be able to find a gem or two for myself out of them 

I have 3 OG x SAD in veg out of the 10 that I started that I'll take pics of. A nice Cindy pineapple pheno that's about done, 5 nice big Grape Apollo x (Super Bud x Blue Dream) that start coming down this weekend. They came out real real real fine, weighty and frosty and quick. In two and a half weeks 6 big PK x SAD bushes and in five weeks there are 6 big Blue dream dom girls coming down. A lot of Humbolt County stuff going on in the cave these days. Going to have higher yeilds now too since I have switched up to the 3.5 gal containers and less work too so I should be able to add a light soon. 


Puff puff pass GDP x Blue Dream>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 2, 2013)

Finished my Makeshift Hoop House. Pretty ghetto but works for me.


----------



## KushCanuck (Jul 2, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Finished my Makeshift Hoop House. Pretty ghetto but works for me.
> 
> View attachment 2722334View attachment 2722336


Badass FMILY!! Great work mate, warrants a Rep IMO. ATB

KC


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 2, 2013)

looks pretty goud to me FM all function no show 

all ghetto is not does not = all bad 
i saw one like dat befoe da guy put da ends of da pvc into cinder blocks dat had cement in them and with a can in it to hold the pole ends 
dont be so hard on self self brother can get volenterrs for dat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

ghetto fabulous FMILY, shit looks fine to me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 5, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Tits and asses are a better topic to come back to after a hiatus then what I came back to here after my last hiatus lol....clothing lines or something
> 
> Hey KC how you doing man and what's up kushheads! I'm doing good,,,,barely have two nickels to rub together these days but I don't let it bother me. Not that I'm not making dough because I am. It's just kinda like what Springsteen says in one of his songs...."I got more bills than any honest man can pay". Plenty of weed in the cave and a remarkable woman by my side so Im fine lol. Looks like my last surviving DOG clone is not going to make it though. Little tiny bugger has been stuck in a coma for a month now. She's had a good run, 4 or 5 years.
> 
> ...


Great new for you! New ish in the cave. Im confident youll get what your looking for. to compliment what you have. 
FM, Looking good there, nothing ghetto about that. Very nice.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 8, 2013)

6 weeks 12/12
The biker bush has had a nice growth spurt plenty of solid colas developing
i have removed lots of lower growth 

fak is developing good resin now, nice smells coming from both of them, one is very much on the lemon side and has a very strong smell
the other has a mild creamy pie smell strangely smells like a blueberry skunk both look as though they will make nice hard nuggets with lots of resin but the yield will be low and they are leafy will need some fine trimming 

BIKER 












FAK




















peace


----------



## howak47 (Jul 17, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And this beauty!


i remember this sk plant it was the bubba kush pheno still to this day its the best i have had


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 22, 2013)

8 weeks 12/12 colas getting heavy now and flopping over will harvest in around 10 days 
Biker Kush





















FAK



























peace


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2013)

beautiful work skunkdoc. Those are lovely looking buds.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks mate, looking forward to getting these down
it's the first crop in a long time for me that's been flowering during the summer 
the last 2 weeks its been 85-90f for them with the mini heat wave here lol they coped well 

peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

daaaaaayum talk about frosty nugs. really nice shiz Skunkd0c


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is my DNA Og x Skunk Flowering Day 65. They are still going, I was hoping to be taking them down already but the trichs are telling me a different story. 


I popped a screen over my MD x Cougar Kush. The screen is about 32" off the ground and is 8ft x 5ft.


Peace
FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2013)

Looking good FM!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2013)

*So i decided to do a smoke report for a fellow member of riu. the strain is unknown at the moment. 
The first blunt i smoked was @ 11:45 i rolled up and put in the Game Of Thrones season one disc. I was nice N mellowed out for a whole disc which is about 2hrs 15m before i rolled up the J to taste the flavor. It burned very nice in the J no popping,re-lighting or un-even burning. After the joint i chilled for about another hour and a half and it put me out for a nice long nap(it was cool and rainy today, perfect nap weather) so i'm assuming this is def indica dom. 
I took some pics but thet do no justice because A. I was the Cam-Man, and B. I flattened the bud in my pocket. But here they are! 

*
*

1. Bag Appeal: Very nice in the bag, i flattened the bud a little in my pocket by the time i got home but it was still very nice ans dense in the bag. 

2. Visible Trichomes: I would say on a scale from 1-10 i'd say this is a 7. It was frosty, but not the same kind of frosty as other strains i've had but it was covered in tric's evenly all over

3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report.

Clear [ x] Cloudy [ ] Amber [ ] Dark [ ]- I marked cloudy but in the closest pictures i got of the trics i can see some amber as well. i'd assume i'm seeing a 70/30 cloudy/amber ratio.

4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark.

Brown [x ] Green [x ] Gold [ ] Blue [ ] Grey [ ] White [ ] Red [ x] Rust [ ] Orange [ ] Purple [ ] Black [ ]
Very nice golden toned color. but not a dried out brown/golden.

5. Bud density: [ ] Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. 7
My recollection on density comes from before i put it in my pocket. but as far this bud goes id say a 7 because though it was not rockhard enough to stay in shape in my pocket, it did keep some kind of shape. It broke down very good i could tell hoe dense it actually was during grinding.

6. Smell: Piss, Oranges, Pine, ?Vanilla?(this is between my nose, and my non smoking GF's nose)

7. Aroma [8 ] Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for best results.
Not the OG funk i like, but a more sweet pleasantness to me.

8. Seed content [0 ] Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded. 
NO seeds


1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows:

Water pipe (enter bong, hooka, bubbler etc) [ ]
Vaporizer (enter the brand name) [ ]
Pipe (size-type, ie medium-glass) [ ]
Joint (enter brand of papers) [ x]
Other (specify): Blunt

I smoked a blunt first, then followed by a joint.

2.Taste: Nothing like it smelled, in the joint it leaves a very nice taste that is hard to describe, but i have tasted it before 
this is of course post exhale. Ive tasted it in a few strains. so maybe its my tastebuds?

3. Taste [7 ] Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.

4. State of dryness [5 ] Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.
Though i like my bud a little dryer than normal. this would be the state of dryness where i would keep mine as well. not wet by a long shot. but not too dry that it ground up into dust. 

5. Smoke ability [ 10] Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.
smooth hits all the way.

6. Smoke expansion [1 ] Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.Like i said, Very smooth. doesn't hit the chest and expand like a lot of OG/Chem strains


Overall i give the bud a 7. Which is top middle-top shelf bud very nice and a much needed improvement from what i get from other local dealers and their street weed. the taste made it really pleasant to smoke and an 7 is solid in my book. I don't give 10's and a 9 is reserved for that drive you crazy almost narcotic weed. a 7 is Solid. No complaints at all. Now im just wondering what strain it is! Thx to the grower and ATB to him  and thanks to whoever stopped by my thread N checked me out. Cheers 
*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 27, 2013)

Thats a dope ass report T, you are truly a good man for taking time out like that and sharing with us!

Peace
FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2013)

Lol, and it did take me an hour. taking pics included. I just left your spot im guessing we posted the same time lol. Glad your still rocking along. here are more pics from the other bud i scored from the same grower.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 28, 2013)

It's Querkle x Jillybean, put together by fellow grow bro Barrelhse. She didn't make the cut, so to speak, but I still wanted an honest opinion on her. Thanks broseph ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2013)

Lol, i knew something smelled familiar.Would you consider it closer to jill's side of things? the creamy smell reminded of jillybean but the bud structure did not at all. speaking of barrelhse, its been about a half year since he's posted in here. Hope he's good.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Jul 28, 2013)

Have never ran a Kush before nor have I smoked it. Hoping to become a Kush Lover. Blue cups on the left are Critical Kush.View attachment 2753454


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice! and they are off to a great start they are very vigorous fast plants. expect a nice kushy smelling yield my man. re they going outdoors? and if so what part of the world are you in?


----------



## SupaM (Jul 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i knew something smelled familiar.Would you consider it closer to jill's side of things? the creamy smell reminded of jillybean but the bud structure did not at all. speaking of barrelhse, its been about a half year since he's posted in here. Hope he's good.


I generally taste a very faint grape, and she stayed compact, so maybe more Querkle leaning...? Never had jb. ATB!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2013)

SupaM, I am growing a cross made by the late Cowboylogic, called Querkle Rain. Its awesome and I am not a fan of Subcool. I grew them out cause he just recently passed away and I wanted to grow them in honor of him. He was a cool dude and he is missed.

Hey T, where do I send you a sample nug so I can get a detailed report on it? Might be a business for ya, lol!

Mr.Outdoors, you wont be disappointed and will become a Kush fan!

Querkle Rain Flowering Day 64 (smells like a cross between cat piss and black licorice)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> SupaM, I am growing a cross made by the late Cowboylogic, called Querkle Rain. Its awesome and I am not a fan of Subcool. I grew them out cause he just recently passed away and I wanted to grow them in honor of him. He was a cool dude and he is missed.
> 
> Hey T, where do I send you a sample nug so I can get a detailed report on it? Might be a business for ya, lol!
> 
> ...


Lol, i'll take a sample and some oil  for a write-up, im sure i could find the time. your querkle is very beautiful. i remember i always used to see purple querkles but now i only see the green pheno;s , weird.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 29, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> *So i decided to do a smoke report for a fellow member of riu. the strain is unknown at the moment.
> The first blunt i smoked was @ 11:45 i rolled up and put in the Game Of Thrones season one disc. I was nice N mellowed out for a whole disc which is about 2hrs 15m before i rolled up the J to taste the flavor. It burned very nice in the J no popping,re-lighting or un-even burning. After the joint i chilled for about another hour and a half and it put me out for a nice long nap(it was cool and rainy today, perfect nap weather) so i'm assuming this is def indica dom.
> I took some pics but thet do no justice because A. I was the Cam-Man, and B. I flattened the bud in my pocket. But here they are!
> 
> ...



wish you had done this for my gear  lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 29, 2013)

All you had to do was ask, I'd love to do grape kush again. i think i can do Dog, Lush and grapekush (the pheno i loved) reports off memory alone. as well as a few others. im still accepting samples


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 29, 2013)

Still gonna be a minute before i get anything growing again, unfortunately. But right now i have higher priorities.

Hell between both jobs i'm working right now, i wouldn't have time to maintain a proper garden.

Id love to see a smoke report done on anything of mine you have grown 

Stay up bro!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

tasty looking bud T and nice report, that temp[late is awesome for reviewing weed.

FMILY,

Outdoor SCROG is badass man props!


----------



## Dezracer (Jul 30, 2013)

^^^^I 2nd that statement!^^^^^


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2013)

Dezracer said:


> ^^^^I 2nd that statement!^^^^^


Wassup Dez, Where you been man?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey what's up kush heads! Got an Eddy Money story to share, I mentioned it on my thread the other day but it's just too cool so I thought I'd post it here too.

I had scheduled a little vacation at the ocean around his concert. My chick had mentioned shortly after we had met that she loved Eddy Money and we were going to go to Hampton Beach anyways so that was a nice little suprise for her. He was playing there. Turns out Eddy is staying at out hotel and not only at our hotel but 2 doors down from us lol. We had just heard that he was staying there and a few minutes later I'm out on the balcony and who is standing a few feet away and toking up? The Money man lol! He says hi how ya doing, we shoot the shit for a minute and he goes into his room. I go grab my biggest bud of some headstash (Grape Apollo x (SB x BD) resin dripper pheno. Really really fine pot, very strong frosty and tasty. I knock on his door and he's about to hop in the shower but his eyes light right up when I give him the bud haha. He thanked me a little later, I could tell he loved it lol. He was shtone to da bonz on stage too, we were all laughing our heads off.

Next morning same thing,,,,he's all packed and just hanging out in his room so I go over and shoot the shit a little more and give him a great big bud of pops PK x SAD (afghan pheno) and let him know what it was and that it was grown by yours truly, he dug that a lot. He rolls up a great big joint and torches it up and then him and his band sat out in the parking lot and finished it. Classic


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Jul 31, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nice! and they are off to a great start they are very vigorous fast plants. expect a nice kushy smelling yield my man. re they going outdoors? and if so what part of the world are you in?


NE Unites States. They will be indoor. Flowered under 1000w HPS and 4 300w IBeam induction lights. In soil. I'm doing a Critical Kush and Bomb Cherry Bomb grow in the indoors forum. You are all welcome to stop in and say hi.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2757168Hey what's up kush heads! Got an Eddy Money story to share, I mentioned it on my thread the other day but it's just too cool so I thought I'd post it here too.
> 
> I had scheduled a little vacation at the ocean around his concert. My chick had mentioned shortly after we had met that she loved Eddy Money and we were going to go to Hampton Beach anyways so that was a nice little suprise for her. He was playing there. Turns out Eddy is staying at out hotel and not only at our hotel but 2 doors down from us lol. We had just heard that he was staying there and a few minutes later I'm out on the balcony and who is standing a few feet away and toking up? The Money man lol! He says hi how ya doing, we shoot the shit for a minute and he goes into his room. I go grab my biggest bud of some headstash (Grape Apollo x (SB x BD) resin dripper pheno. Really really fine pot, very strong frosty and tasty. I knock on his door and he's about to hop in the shower but his eyes light right up when I give him the bud haha. He thanked me a little later, I could tell he loved it lol. He was shtone to da bonz on stage too, we were all laughing our heads off.
> 
> Next morning same thing,,,,he's all packed and just hanging out in his room so I go over and shoot the shit a little more and give him a great big bud of pops PK x SAD (afghan pheno) and let him know what it was and that it was grown by yours truly, he dug that a lot. He rolls up a great big joint and torches it up and then him and his band sat out in the parking lot and finished it. Classic


What a great story. Thanks for posting it up here.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 1, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2757168Hey what's up kush heads! Got an Eddy Money story to share, I mentioned it on my thread the other day but it's just too cool so I thought I'd post it here too.
> 
> I had scheduled a little vacation at the ocean around his concert. My chick had mentioned shortly after we had met that she loved Eddy Money and we were going to go to Hampton Beach anyways so that was a nice little suprise for her. He was playing there. Turns out Eddy is staying at out hotel and not only at our hotel but 2 doors down from us lol. We had just heard that he was staying there and a few minutes later I'm out on the balcony and who is standing a few feet away and toking up? The Money man lol! He says hi how ya doing, we shoot the shit for a minute and he goes into his room. I go grab my biggest bud of some headstash (Grape Apollo x (SB x BD) resin dripper pheno. Really really fine pot, very strong frosty and tasty. I knock on his door and he's about to hop in the shower but his eyes light right up when I give him the bud haha. He thanked me a little later, I could tell he loved it lol. He was shtone to da bonz on stage too, we were all laughing our heads off.
> 
> Next morning same thing,,,,he's all packed and just hanging out in his room so I go over and shoot the shit a little more and give him a great big bud of pops PK x SAD (afghan pheno) and let him know what it was and that it was grown by yours truly, he dug that a lot. He rolls up a great big joint and torches it up and then him and his band sat out in the parking lot and finished it. Classic


Nice story bro, I actually met him too. When I was in the Navy he did a concert on our ship the USS Stennis. Real cool dude!

Peace
FM


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2013)

Look at my new shoes! Jambu's $129.. ya still livin In that flea bag hotel? empty liquor bottles and skanky Ho panties? LOLLOL hehee..Room 420 where we partied all night long baby. so I finally got some Kushy Kush Kush ready to harvest soon. You ever hear of Fruity Pebbles OG KUSH. limited edition Alien Genetics.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, is that a phototron? 
Nice shoes and kush maam!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2013)

oh yes that is the mighty phototron!!!!!!!three years and still crankin out the dank with the same skinny t-5s and T-4s. Thanks cowboy! do you wear cowboy boot?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2013)

I haven't strapped on boots in a loooooooong time! I was raised on farms, I kinda rebelled against the culture of it. We were liberal hippy type farmers surrounded by conservative judgmental types, not all of course. I often showed my dissent in my clothes choices. Kind of bites you in the ass on the farm as things like boots, jeans and flannels serve a purpose aside from being terrible fashion. Just try and ride a horse in a pair of slacks and see what I mean.... hahahah that was a long no!
Love the new avi 
I miss my phototron!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2013)

ah a ganja farmer from birth, sweet! you got any old phototron photos coco? just finished my FPOG kush grow in my Tron . I did not get a big yield but she does produce some amazing bud. I think I wuld miss my phototron as well if I were to part with her. My very first grow I did in her and I have been able to transform the tron into a very nice party cup seedling grow unit . Creating a second level I can get about 17 party cups in her .Here are soeme pix of my fresh Fruity Pebble OG KUSH harvest. this dank bud smells UNBELIEVEABle. my eyes tear and my nose burns whiffing the fruity smell. its like a tequila fruit burn. I can not wait to light this chit UP!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 8, 2013)

Nope, back when I used mine I wouldn't have even thought to take pictures. I had it stored at my dads and I I think he got paranoid and threw it out. One of many experiments 
Frosty flowers you have there!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2013)

Guess I'll just have to settle for looking at yours tootsies Ambzy baby. I almost said titties, oops now I did say it ; !)


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 9, 2013)

Just wanted to let some of u guys who aren't on my thread know my wife gave birth to our baby a couple days ago. She got here 5 minutes late.... 425 pm. Lol


----------



## SupaM (Aug 9, 2013)

Big congrats jig, all the very best to you and your family!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 24, 2013)

Hope all is well T, here is my indoor stuff. I got a few different kushes now.

View attachment 2790469

Peace
FM


----------



## Sofia Dali (Aug 25, 2013)

whats up T? I love my Bubba KUSH! shes so damn beautiful I just couldn't wait to show you!


----------



## Kief Moon (Aug 26, 2013)

Here's my second attempt at some Raskal OG Kush. About half are hung.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 26, 2013)

That's far more than an attempt, Kief! LOL They look great! ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hope all is well T, here is my indoor stuff. I got a few different kushes now.
> 
> Peace
> FM


Looking nice FM, What ever happen to your giant bush you were gonna harvest for oil?


Sofia Dali said:


> whats up T? I love my Bubba KUSH! shes so damn beautiful I just couldn't wait to show you! View attachment 2792152


Wassup Senorita!
MMMM, i sure miss bubba.. Look's like your treating that one well, hopefully it returns the favor for generations to come. Who's Bubba is it ? 


Kief Moon said:


> View attachment 2793091View attachment 2793092View attachment 2793093Here's my second attempt at some Raskal OG Kush. About half are hung.


Nice! the colors on that is amazing. Like a nice yield coming your way too. 


SupaM said:


> That's far more than an attempt, Kief! LOL They look great! ATB!


Whats going on man? Hope you enjoyed your weekend, i know how you feel about these mondays.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 26, 2013)

It was lovely, man.....worked out in the tomato garden all day Sunday. ATB!


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 26, 2013)

I've got a sativa pheno Critical Kush 17 days into flower and wondered if anyone has detailed info on the 3 different phenos types. Looking for what the differences are in flower time, potency, yield, taste and smell.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 26, 2013)

SupaM said:


> It was lovely, man.....worked out in the tomato garden all day Sunday. ATB!


Thats whats good the weather was perfect for it, i wish i wouldn't have waited so long to do any. If you ever have any extra there's a million things i can do with 'maters.

On another note, my youngin from back home is having issues with his girls. All this rain and some man made issues but here are his things. I think its alright for his first ever try outdoors. Next year he wants to go guerilla with me, haha we'll see.

I told him bout pluckin' them leaves. Other than that i had no idea what advice to give him, i said "they'll catch up" but i'm really not sure.


----------



## Kief Moon (Aug 26, 2013)

^^^^^Shrooms & weed in the same pot! Very efficient! LOL 

Thanks SupaM & TGSS. And thanks for a great thread! Missed it till now. Haven't gotten through it yet but there's some amazing work here. 

When I was setting up my scrog I broke the main branch off one of my plants (2 per 4x4) so I slipped in some 18"ers I had vegging to fill the gap. They ended up better than the rest of the room. Go figure. :/


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Aug 26, 2013)

420th Page .. Pre 98 Bubba Kush is in the air . Here is a vase of it all ready for your pleasure ! http://http://


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 26, 2013)

The bush is all good T, early flowering stage now so its going to still be a while till she is done. 



Peace
FM

Gamecocks Thursday vs UNC


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 26, 2013)

Prof Pot Snob, those are some fierce red hairs, I love the way it looks. Excellent work man!

Peace
FM


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Aug 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Prof Pot Snob, those are some fierce red hairs, I love the way it looks. Excellent work man!
> 
> Peace
> FM


 Thanks F.M.I.L.Y , I just took it off the line and figured why not get a shot of it in a vase before cleaning it up . Her and I go back a bit in time , old friends I do say .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2013)

Kief Moon said:


> ^^^^^Shrooms & weed in the same pot! Very efficient! LOL
> 
> Thanks SupaM & TGSS. And thanks for a great thread! Missed it till now. Haven't gotten through it yet but there's some amazing work here.
> 
> ...


haha, yea did you top or fim?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> 420th Page .. Pre 98 Bubba Kush is in the air . Here is a vase of it all ready for your pleasure !


Damn Professor, just lik FM said, those red hairs are beautiful, reminds me of The Dog, and pheno of my 60's Kush i had. I know you love your pre-98 she's beautiful. Hope you got lots of clones.



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> The bush is all good T, early flowering stage now so its going to still be a while till she is done.
> 
> 
> Peace
> ...


Lol FM i don't even know what to say. that bitch is BEASTLY. you're gonna have like a gallon of oil man. And you touched a soft spot, We will be kicking off the CFB season on thursday The Real USC VS The other Carolina lol. I know yo californians refer to us as SCar lol. I think im going down to tailgate thursday i havent been home in a few months so i'm ready!! this is the most exciting time of year for me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2013)

Throwbacks, I sure as hell miss growing idk WTF i was thinking moving in an apartment. And of course i miss free dank lol. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Found some Old pics of Lush as an f1. It's cool to go way back and see how i've progressed. And a pic of a headband seedling i had a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Damn Professor, just lik FM said, those red hairs are beautiful, reminds me of The Dog, and pheno of my 60's Kush i had. I know you love your pre-98 she's beautiful. Hope you got lots of clones.
> 
> 
> Lol FM i don't even know what to say. that bitch is BEASTLY. you're gonna have like a gallon of oil man. And you touched a soft spot, We will be kicking off the CFB season on thursday The Real USC VS The other Carolina lol. I know yo californians refer to us as SCar lol. I think im going down to tailgate thursday i havent been home in a few months so i'm ready!! this is the most exciting time of year for me.


Im a transplant Californian, I am originally from New Jersey so I am proud to say I am a Penn State fan. It was the very first football game I ever went to as a child and it was a Penn St game. Your gamecocks look tough this year but then again what team from the SEC doesnt. SEC rules the college football scene. I am really looking forward to J.Clowney this year and really hope he stays healthy so the NY Giants can draft him next year!

Peace
FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2013)

HAha, i know you hate this FM, But Clowney will be a Raider if they get first pick unless they get a QB, but yes out team is solid this year. We have a chance to finally win the SEC depending on next weeks Georgia game, and how Alabama looks. But as always recently Alabama will probably win out. Also I am a Penn State fan i hope they have a good season I am from Atlantic City grew up around a lot of Penn St fans.


----------



## Kief Moon (Aug 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, yea did you top or fim?


No, just a little super cropping.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2013)

im on that good kush and alcohol


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 28, 2013)

I got some down bitches i can call


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm from cali, but I'm a USC hater. USC is for the trojans. SC for the gamecocks.  Wife's from PA, so I'm a Penn State sympathizer but wouldn't call myself a fan. Wife also worked at UTennessee sports when Peyton was there, so we are UT fans. I went to SDSU for 4 years but didn't graduate from there... I consider them 'my' team, but as you can tell, I'm a college sports slut fan. I root for most and only hate a few. Anywhere Tricky Nicky is I don't like. Don't like LSU. Or Texas. Or Nebraska. Or Ohio State. Lol... I hate all sorts of teams. Oh, Michigan. lol I'm stop now.

Here's some Kush I got going. 1 week 12/12

Grape Kush


OG Kush


Plushberry x Purple kush x gsog


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm from cali, but I'm a USC hater. USC is for the trojans. SC for the gamecocks.


Lol, i'll give you a pas, but we are the original UofSC since 1801, Cali wasn't even a state yet 

Now i'm going digging for my grape kush pics, i grew a few of em from seed. But there was this one pheno i had the first go, i realllllllly miss that one. 
idk wtf been going on with lately i been battling low glucose levels all night it fuckin weird and i'm exhausted. Also went to a cardiologist again yesterday to learn bout this "supposed" heart attack i had in my sleep. fuckin weird in the past month ive had heart monitors on for a few days, ekg's and other things. neuropathy(cardiovascular) is why they are saying i couldnt feel it but honestly i feel fine i want to know how they know something happened though.but i'm not too worried, just hoping i'm never awake for one.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry, that was unclear. I hate on U Southern California and their sunglasses wearing band. So funny how their school is like $35,000 a year or something and literally surrounded by about the worst neighborhoods LA has to offer. UCLA on the other hand is surrounded by fancy ass houses and rich white folk. I bet some kids are in for a real shock when they show up to school.

I got nothing but love for the old ball coach. Otherwise I didn't actually know SC was a school. :/


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2013)

How the hell you have a heart attack and not feel it. That is a trip. And yeah.. how do they know that. I guess there is some way they can see stresses on the arteries around the heart, like they get scratched inside them or something. ANd that can have them tell if there was an event. But I don't know how they see that stress on EKGs and such... I d think they need to run a scope up there or something. Whatever it is I hope things work out and they either say, don't worry about it, or here's what you can do. Nothing worse than, yeah it's gonna happen, we don't know when and why, and there is nothing you can do, have a nice day and the bill is in the mail. Your welcome.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2013)

Lol, SC is surrounded by the worst N'hoods in Columbia. Its funny how that happens.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> How the hell you have a heart attack and not feel it. That is a trip. And yeah.. how do they know that. I guess there is some way they can see stresses on the arteries around the heart, like they get scratched inside them or something. ANd that can have them tell if there was an event. But I don't know how they see that stress on EKGs and such... I d think they need to run a scope up there or something. Whatever it is I hope things work out and they either say, don't worry about it, or here's what you can do. Nothing worse than, yeah it's gonna happen, we don't know when and why, and there is nothing you can do, have a nice day and the bill is in the mail. Your welcome.


My arteries are "hardened" and i have poor circulation, years of taking poor care of my diabetes on top of just being diabetic for 23 years is taking its toll on me physically to where i'm noticing changes. So i'm on a lifestyle changing kick right now, been on a new diet(dash diet) for a month now to battle the High cholesterol/blood pressure. Haven't eaten fast food in a few months. i think i might go vegan next, but i love chicken!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2013)

Can't cut out the chicken. My wife went vegetarian a couple years back. I dropped all the meat except chicken and turkey. I love me some birds. Mmmmmmmm mmm.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Can't cut out the chicken. My wife went vegetarian a couple years back. I dropped all the meat except chicken and turkey. I love me some birds. Mmmmmmmm mmm.



Cool man, my little sisters fiance is a vegan. i always feel awkward eating meat around him, lol. i eat fish as well, only turkey i eat is on thanksgiving or fresh from the deli on a sandwich. Its a tradition to eat Bojangles chicken on gameday so tomorrow i might just create a killer sub. turkey,light lettuce,tomatoes, avocado, red onions, some kind of pepper. Hell i dont kno i'll just grab some ingredients and see what shakes.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 28, 2013)

Man that sucks T, take care of that diabetes. I got a cousin that only has about half his toes for not taking care. He won't quit eating poorly and now their saying he only has a couple years left. Of course he is 6'10" and over 400 lbs and eats double whoppers for an after dinner mint. Fish is excellent for you and can help a lot with the circulation. I've been vegetarian for 8 years of my life, it's not so bad. I felt better in those years than any others in my life, health wise. I hate to think of you suffering brother!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 28, 2013)

no more carbs!!!fuck.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2013)

Thx colo, and i'm on the right track. i lost 5 lbs in two weeks of this diet but im already small imo @ 165 and 5'9 .
Lol, and yea bill i gotta start counting carbs again. its cool and pretty easy but controlling when and how i eat is my issue especially getting munchies.

forgot to mention i start school in october too, i chose culinary arts over horticulture. i'm at the point where i realize i don't want to do anything to technical. i think horti needs chemistry classes lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2013)

Culinary sound good. I approve. It's an art and that makes is worth while. Plus it could help you eat tasty foods that are good for you, cuz you'll know all about that kinda stuff (i guess... not really sure what you learn in school for that). Let us know if we can help at all.

Small @ 165 - 5'9. Lol... what do you call me (120 - 5'9)? Dead? lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2013)

Lmfao, i consider myself small, i might be a bit on the chubby side. i guess i know a lot of big people. doc want me down to 145, i wrestled @ 152 in highschool, and ive never been that low since. i have however been up to 180.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2013)

Good luck with it. I'd prefer to see you around for the long run, so I'd appreciate it if you took care of yourself.  Have a good one bro.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 28, 2013)

Tomorrow CFB!!! Last year of the bullshit BCS, next year there will be playoffs!

Peace
FM


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 28, 2013)

Nug shots and smoke reports !

Biker Kush 
This was my 3rd run of biker kush, on previous runs it was overshadowed by the larger haze plants i was also growing which resulted in biker not being able to fill as much space
this time round she had all the space she needed to develop into a very large bush (23 oz)
this is the best run of biker i have had 















the pheno i have kept is very much on the hash side of flavour with a combined 
fudge/caramel taste, the smell is sweet and hashy a very full flavour
noticeable on both the inhale and exhale with a good amount of expansion
the smoke from this one is very oily in texture it coats the mouth with flavour 
and leaves a sweet after taste it is very moreish 
potency is good fast onset not a creeper can at times feel a little confusion of thought
a bit racy at first this settles into a nice warm feeling time becomes quite distorted
a potent hybrid type of potency excellent yield , i can find very little negative to say about this plant
only thing i can think of is in veg it does not grow symmetrical it spits shoots out randomly
up and down the stems, this makes it a little harder to keep very small mother plants
as the bottoms of these plants have no shoots lol just sticks 

Taste 9/10
Potency 8/10
Yield 9/10

Fire Alien Kush grown from seed, 21 days veg 9.5 weeks flower yield from both plants was 11 oz combined 



















Both FAK phenos produced nuggets rather than colas, although they kept their weight quite well for small plants, 
they have both provided a nice smoke, both now tasting lemony and sweet, not so much of a powerful oily expansion as the biker kush, FAK taste thin in comparison 
where this one excels is potency 
i am finding this one very long lasting 2-3 hours easy from 1 joint 
very strong physical rush, nice tingly feeling allover the body 
its quite numbing, with less mental stimulation , less edgy than biker kush 
i am alert when smoking this
not really coach-lock weed, but after a few joints it will put me to sleep just like biker kush does
this is good weed to chill out with when not much thinking is required 

Taste 7/10
Potency 9/10
Yield 6/10

My final thoughts Biker kush is quite easy still the overall winner for me, and i would highly recommend it 
FAK is nice, although the high price of the $eeds and mutated growth patterns make me wonder how many phenos would be needed to select a good all rounder could work out costly 


peace


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 28, 2013)

Beautiful man, those are very impressive nugs! Nice smoke report too!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2013)

damnnnnn! skunkdoc those buds look good enough to eat.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 29, 2013)

so dis is where you be hiden out at 

nice bud shots is dat ogrs gear i knwo karmas - luvely 

yeah gotta stay on top of da suger dont want to loose no extremeties 
mine was always borderline at transplant went up to problematic zone 
just another piece of the puzzle gotta stay on top of an deal wit to stay here an inda game 

whutever you get dealt just gotta deal wit it 
some get dealt a little pencil just gotta deal wit it 
or cut it off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2013)

just skipped back a page, and well, hang tough T.

i've never been one for moderation always thinking lifes too short n stuff. now i'm turning my health round too, it's a long process but ultimately will put years on your life. i realised i had gotten a step older the other day when i was thinking, shit when people are saying you should take better care of yourself through the drink/drug 20's or you'll be fucked by 50/60 now i hit 30 i'm like shits starting to go wrong cos i didn't look out for my body. hell of a realisation, but you're making the smart move on the diet change man.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 30, 2013)

T - DGT yall be talkin smart right now 

might keep you around to be my age 
im double your 30 years DGT plus 3 1/2
rollinemup for 47 years now

i got a few problems but overall doing good for 63 1/2

i think ill be done around 90 and quite tired by then i hope i can still rollemup


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2013)

Anothe rpotential Kush strain for the Boutique, courtesy of Genuity. These are Fire Alien Kush x Cherry Puff, or as they are now cried, Fireballs.

Male:





Females:
















Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 30, 2013)

Loving those leaves D, and if Gen loves it, i know its dank. Also looking super healthy. 

>>>>>puffing on Kandy Kush this way, after a week break from the herb this shit hit me hard, in a lovely way the high is more complex than usual. Very nice jb Kudo's to the grower.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 30, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Loving those leaves D, and if Gen loves it, i know its dank. Also looking super healthy.
> 
> >>>>>puffing on Kandy Kush this way, after a week break from the herb this shit hit me hard, in a lovely way the high is more complex than usual. Very nice jb Kudo's to the grower.


Clowney didnt look so good yesterday! I was surprised to see him run out of gas. I like smoking after a break form not smoking.

Nice plant DST, you got any finished shot of it? The structure looks great!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 30, 2013)

DST dat hansome male ya got dere looks like a wise choice built like a fire hydrant 
female is a looker also seems she is getting busy on side branching 
a quite luvly pair gona make sum luvly offsprings

gluck witum


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Clowney didnt look so good yesterday! I was surprised to see him run out of gas. I like smoking after a break form not smoking.
> 
> Nice plant DST, you got any finished shot of it? The structure looks great!


UNC's offense really messed him up. The word out of columbia is that he hadn't eaten much that day due to a Stomach virus he had the day before. He'll be ready for UGA, and UGA better be ready for us. The bright side is the D performed great without him, and we were effective on Offense despite being very vanilla and only showing about 5% of the playbook. Thats Spurriers way of doing things.Our running game will be on point this year. The real test is next week though. Overall the game was a positive for me We get pass next week and and undefeated season is definitely possible.

Smoking a blunt right now and feeling real nice so i am probably about to doze off watching something on tv. catch you guys later.


skunkd0c said:


> Nug shots and smoke reports !
> 
> Biker Kush
> This was my 3rd run of biker kush, on previous runs it was overshadowed by the larger haze plants i was also growing which resulted in biker not being able to fill as much space
> ...



Needed some next page love!


----------



## Sofia Dali (Aug 30, 2013)

ssshhhhush, its KUSHK . good luck in cooking school . T, dude , if you went to hortie school you would totally Ace it ! ur one of the smartest and best gardeners I know . how could it be too technical for you , you know all the right techniques. The pre98 clone I grow looks so pretty at the beach!


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2013)

Cheers guys, they are all nice looking plants. Even the 3rd female that was a bit of a runt has turned the corner. Very uniformed in look. Like Dwez said, the only thing with the male is the side branching is pretty small. It's more of straight up, straight down, ironingboard backside, lol. And true that, T, I have ony ever had stickyness of Mr Genuity!


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words folks
happy smoking


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 14, 2013)

BUBBA KUSH day 43 flower


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 14, 2013)

sexy like the mama who grew it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> NHK BX #3





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> NHK Bx #3 & #4- sorry for the quality i was rushing. They are do for chop tomorrow. i think i may let em go like a week longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wassup everybody? Looking good Doc, i hope all is well out west, heard yall had a heat wave come thru.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 15, 2013)

Those are Beautiful, broseph! I'll get it figured out...lol ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2013)

Thx man, i feel that itch coming on but i have no idea how to scratch it. I'm thinking about getting my 400 back and just do my thing here. I missed outdoor season and i was out walking and saw some nice deep spots right near running water( a stream). But its all risky business. Maybe ill do a party cup farm ?? lol, i just need to chill before i end up in some shit. I germed beans the other day and even though they sprouted and died, i felt all the old feelings come back.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx man, i feel that itch coming on but i have no idea how to scratch it. I'm thinking about getting my 400 back and just do my thing here. I missed outdoor season and i was out walking and saw some nice deep spots right near running water( a stream). But its all risky business. Maybe ill do a party cup farm ?? lol, i just need to chill before i end up in some shit. I germed beans the other day and even though they sprouted and died, i felt all the old feelings come back.


you gotta follow ur heart bro... u know damn well ur supposed to be growing....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> you gotta follow ur heart bro... u know damn well ur supposed to be growing....


I ain't even gonna tell you what happened last time i followed my heart. I gotta go brain on this one, only because it aint just me. I'll be back at it soon though, soon as my lease is up. I know this is my thing cuz usually when i quit a hobby, i get over it ASAP. I still read grow material like a newb. I was gonna go horticulture in school, but i don't see a future in turf management n shit like that. So now again im thinking culinary arts, being that i'm a beast in the kitchen


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I ain't even gonna tell you what happened last time i followed my heart. I gotta go brain on this one, only because it aint just me. I'll be back at it soon though, soon as my lease is up. I know this is my thing cuz usually when i quit a hobby, i get over it ASAP. I still read grow material like a newb. I was gonna go horticulture in school, but i don't see a future in turf management n shit like that. So now again im thinking culinary arts, being that i'm a beast in the kitchen


I like to cook to... just not for a bunch of picky customers.... I don't think ur gonna like that... its super fast paced and highly stressfull... good luck on whatever u choose doe


----------



## SupaM (Sep 15, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx man, i feel that itch coming on but i have no idea how to scratch it. I'm thinking about getting my 400 back and just do my thing here. I missed outdoor season and i was out walking and saw some nice deep spots right near running water( a stream). But its all risky business. Maybe ill do a party cup farm ?? lol, i just need to chill before i end up in some shit. I germed beans the other day and even though they sprouted and died, i felt all the old feelings come back.


Well, whatever you need reach out, supplies and what not, I got you. ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I like to cook to... just not for a bunch of picky customers.... I don't think ur gonna like that... its super fast paced and highly stressfull... good luck on whatever u choose doe


Thx Chi, whatever i choose hopefully i stick to it. 


SupaM said:


> Well, whatever you need reach out, supplies and what not, I got you. ATB!


Thanks man, you'll be one of if not the first to know if i start up.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 15, 2013)

We'll be sampling soon, homie! Those autos are about done...I must say they're a nice lil 'gift' for the headstash. The White Widow is drying, the Mikromachine comes down this week, the two others need a while longer. Autos were an interesting project, but not for me. ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2013)

Cool, i'm down for a taste test. Auto's didn't do it for me either. Not that i'm a huge advocate on a proper veg, but auto's gave me much of nothing in 12/12 ( i had Northern Lights Auto, and Blue something) So i tried another auto in 24h still wasn't satisfied. Mostly with growth structure, and yield. they aren't for me. maybe if i had to do a micro mini scrog or something but not for kicks, too much real estate taken. Did you do them 12/12 or 18/6?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey Tryna stopped by to HIGH.

Hopefully you can grow again soon!


----------



## SupaM (Sep 15, 2013)

18/6 until heavy pre-flowering...then. 12/12 since. First two, perfect structure, small albeit, but normal. These last two are "V" shaped, without being topped, and extreme runts, WTF lol. ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Bassman, I hope you are well too. I saw your garden in HC's thread, keep it up!
And Supa that is awkward, i have had strains "top" themselves before and i've seen a few. I just never understood why that happens. I always wondered if it was genetic, and if that trait could be bred out if it was useful. You know for scrog type growers where the plants genetically grow with the apical meristem splits and redirects the hormones on its own. it would be nice if it could be done, and be able to know when the plant will essentially top itself. Just some shit i think about i guess.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 15, 2013)

Critical Kush day 35, first run and I have 45 inch tall sativa pheno mainlined to 8.
Haven't found any info on the sativa phenos so I guess it will be a surprise.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2013)

i still have the itch every day to just pop a seed. i have a clone in a party cup that is flowering right now outside, but thats about it... i dont consider that growing, lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey T, I stopped for a month, felt really weird. back on it now. felt like i was adrift fore a month. best just do your prep and be in the right position to get going properly than go off half cocked. that said the itch is is a bitch! hope your good man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 16, 2013)

Wassup Don, yea i stopped a few times before as you know. Just never this long, but every time i start back my preparation gets better. I sold my tent so i may try new things when the time comes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2013)

hey man! nothin but the rents up. nah i'm good man just getting back into my stride. missing the $ big time


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thanks Bassman, I hope you are well too. I saw your garden in HC's thread, keep it up!
> And Supa that is awkward, i have had strains "top" themselves before and i've seen a few. I just never understood why that happens. I always wondered if it was genetic, and if that trait could be bred out if it was useful. You know for scrog type growers where the plants genetically grow with the apical meristem splits and redirects the hormones on its own. it would be nice if it could be done, and be able to know when the plant will essentially top itself. Just some shit i think about i guess.


Have seeds popping as we speak, and I think some are your crosses.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2013)

i sold 2 of my tents too T. I did ok with one grow in my last apt when I had One tent going. it went smooth and I kicked out the massive Casey Jones beast. After that grow I got all pumped and got up 2 more tents. I must had lost my fuckin mind looking back. one small room with 2 4x4 Secret Jardin120 Tents and one Secret Jardin 3 x3 Dr 90. running 3 ballasts, 14000 bTU airconditoner, 6 fans, humidifier.lol..then the cool neighbor below move out in veg and in moved my worst nightmare ...a pure evil witch bitch. I had to tear down all of it, 14 beautiful plants just 3 weeks from flower. its tricky in apts. very risky,asshole neighbors, noise and smell are the biggest problems. one small wimpy disease and mite infested plant , to me , is still better then none.lol.good luck with school and starting a new grow op. i was thinkin about going to school to learn how to operate a large scale hydroponics plant. all the electric shit and water but cant find any programs.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey amber, yea I remember when you had that set up going. The neighbors around me haven't even met me yet. Its been a few months the now and we have not had any words yet. My concern is the property management, I had them try to come in my apt while I was out they were checking all the apts for what idk, but didn't like that much at all. Right now I wish had a blunt, I'm actually writing this from my phone from a hospital room watching Monday night football, hungry as hell. Can't wait to hopefully get the hell outta here in the a.m. . I'm actually fine now I believe they are keeping me as a precaution, I'm more aggravated being here than anything, only part I'm liking is these meds. Night guys.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 17, 2013)

hope your feeling better today T. yeah the property management is a the biggest problem . they are supposed to give you 24 to 48 hours notice at least before entering unless its an emergency.. and they lie and make shit up all the time to enter. with me they said they needed to check the subflooring. what BS.. I hear them entering apts without notice around here. What you can do and should do is change your entry door lock. Have a back up plan in place in case you need to remove your girls. You got to have one trusted pal that will take your girls in an emergency until its safe to have them returned to you. Try to make your set-up easy to break down and store away. It seems the norm theses days not to meet your neighbors for months. I have gone years without meeting neighbors. life is so weird. are you in the hospital cuz you got in another fight? lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 17, 2013)

Hope your feeling better man!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 17, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hope your feeling better today T. yeah the property management is a the biggest problem . they are supposed to give you 24 to 48 hours notice at least before entering unless its an emergency.. and they lie and make shit up all the time to enter. with me they said they needed to check the subflooring. what BS.. I hear them entering apts without notice around here. What you can do and should do is change your entry door lock. Have a back up plan in place in case you need to remove your girls. You got to have one trusted pal that will take your girls in an emergency until its safe to have them returned to you. Try to make your set-up easy to break down and store away. It seems the norm theses days not to meet your neighbors for months. I have gone years without meeting neighbors. life is so weird. are you in the hospital cuz you got in another fight? lol





colocowboy said:


> Hope your feeling better man!


Thx, And no amber it wasn't a fight. Somehow i got a cold and it sent my diabetes out of wack, they kept me to monitor me overnight. I'm home now bout to get some rest and then i'm on the hunt for something to smoke(probably w/ little success). And as far as management, fuck em. Lol, but i still can't do it. 
Have a good one guys!


----------



## OldLuck (Sep 18, 2013)

Couple of girls fighting mother nature.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey T man, hope your out the hospital, man I hate those places. never used to be til i got older and saw some horrible shit in one. anyways hope your home n mending. also I've been wondering has anyone heard from Dweezy? it's been a while.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 20, 2013)

He's home and relaxing.....went through to check on with 'gifts'


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2013)

hahah that old dog. was hoping he came out on top . Cheers SupaM


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 20, 2013)

Critical Kush day 42 mainlined to 8.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 27, 2013)

Critical Kush day 49.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2013)

Made a fresh batch of crumble today. Fucking delicious....

View attachment 2841704View attachment 2841706View attachment 2841702

Peace
FM


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2013)

nice wax fm, it looks like a pile of grated cheese lol

what flavour is it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2013)

looks lovely that FM


----------



## SupaM (Oct 1, 2013)

Makes me want the lil bubble washing machine even more, Nice one, FM! ATB!


----------



## Kief Moon (Oct 1, 2013)

FM. You Sir are the wax master! 

Here's my OG. First pic is Sept 1. Vegged under screen for 10 days. Second is at day 20 of 12/12. Third, a closeup.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice lil 'field of dreams' you have there, KMoon! ATB!


----------



## Kief Moon (Oct 1, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Nice lil 'field of dreams' you have there, KMoon! ATB!


Thanks man. It took a couple rounds but I think I've got this strain figured out. It only stretches for 1 week so the screen needs to be 90% full before the flip.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 1, 2013)

Nicely packed in there Kief looking very healthy too


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 1, 2013)

ghb said:


> nice wax fm, it looks like a pile of grated cheese lol
> 
> what flavour is it?


Its a strain I made with help from others on here. Its Mamadude Cougar Kush. My mamadude is SourD x Blueberry and Cougar Kush is White, Lemon Chem,OG x Northern Skunk. A fucking mutt that is pretty bomb. I know a couple people on this thread have grown or seen the Cougar Kush grows and my Mamadude grows are on my thread. 

Thanks all for the nice words. Wish I could smoke you all out with my crumble!

Peace
FM


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2013)

Check out this perfume. Its called the Kush Perfume. it makes even the skankiest hoes smell like KUSH.Lol.. YOU have got to check out the gallery with those super keowl white trash picx.after lookin at the gallery im too scared to purchase the perfume.hahahahalmao...http://www.kushperfume.com/gallery.htm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2013)

dayum  

i usually smell of weed anyway hahaa


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 18, 2013)

LA Con 


@DAT can you spray some of that perfume on your Avi and let me huff away??? 

Peace
FM


----------



## ghb (Oct 19, 2013)

lovely looking la con fm looks like a sativa pheno compared to the ones i have seen before, how long did it go for?


----------



## SupaM (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful as usual, FM ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Oct 19, 2013)

Kandy Kush 1 @ harvest View attachment 2864778View attachment 2864779View attachment 2864780 ATB!


----------



## ghb (Oct 20, 2013)

haha that girl must have gotten heavy, there was no supporting her was there?

i bet your bathroom smells like a fairground!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 20, 2013)

ghb said:


> lovely looking la con fm looks like a sativa pheno compared to the ones i have seen before, how long did it go for?


67 Days bro


----------



## SupaM (Oct 20, 2013)

ghb said:


> haha that girl must have gotten heavy, there was no supporting her was there?
> 
> i bet your bathroom smells like a fairground!


Omg, Dude, yo yos, stakes, paper clips....there was no supporting her, brotha lol Glad she's done! ATB!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 20, 2013)

Tonight I am chopping down my GSC, Headband and MK Ultra. I will post some pics later when done!

Peace
FM


----------



## Kief Moon (Oct 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Tonight I am chopping down my GSC, Headband and MK Ultra. I will post some pics later when done!
> 
> Peace
> FM


FM! This thread has been stopped for 10 days waiting for your pictures Bro. WTF?! ;D


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Tonight I am chopping down my GSC, Headband and MK Ultra. I will post some pics later when done!
> 
> Peace
> FM


Where did u get your mk ultra?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 31, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Where did u get your mk ultra?


From a dispensary in Nuevo, Ca. It has been in a jar curing for 6 days and is becoming a favorite! I will be running the following for my Winter Grow, MK Ultra, Cherry Pie and La Con. Just 3 strains for the winter.

Peace
FM


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 31, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> From a dispensary in Nuevo, Ca. It has been in a jar curing for 6 days and is becoming a favorite! I will be running the following for my Winter Grow, MK Ultra, Cherry Pie and La Con. Just 3 strains for the winter.
> 
> Peace
> FM


So I guess it's the real deal, og x g13 I think. I've heard it's super fire and yields pretty well. Do they stay short? Is the grow on your journal?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 31, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> So I guess it's the real deal, og x g13 I think. I've heard it's super fire and yields pretty well. Do they stay short? Is the grow on your journal?


Yes short plant with fat nugs! Indica all the way fat fan leaves and all! Its supposed to be a LA Og x G13. Now I have grown a real deal G-13 and its one of the best tasting strains I ever had. This MK Ultra doesnt have anything like the G13 for taste. Its more on the OG side. Right now I am vegging so there isnt nothing to see yet. Probably in a month or so I should be flowering again. I needed a break after my outdoor grow!!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 5, 2013)

Just started some $eeds some kushy types among them ill post up some pics once they get more interesting 
Mothers milk Bodi (Nepali OG x Appalachia)
Daybreaker Gage green (Chem D x Joseph OG) 
Royal Purple Kush Emerald triangle (bubba kush x black afghan) 
Rainbow Jones Connoisseur genetics (GDP X Casey Jones) 
Lavender Soma (Superskunk X Big Skunk Korean x Afghani-Hawaiian)

peace


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 5, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Just started some $eeds some kushy types among them ill post up some pics once they get more interesting
> Mothers milk Bodi (Nepali OG x Appalachia)
> Daybreaker Gage green (Chem D x Joseph OG)
> Royal Purple Kush Emerald triangle (bubba kush x black afghan)
> ...


I am very interested in the Daybreaker!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2013)

SupaM said:


> He's home and relaxing.....went through to check on with 'gifts'


Aye, Thanks for bein such a stand up dude, i won't forget that. Catch ya very soon.


SupaM said:


> Kandy Kush 1 @ harvest View attachment 2864778View attachment 2864779View attachment 2864780 ATB!



Nice, some of the most aromatic weed out there. everytime Kandy is around somebody says something, never fails. Stoney too. Good shit!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2013)

Wassup Everybody? i know i been ghost but im around and doing well.


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2013)

glad to hear it man, i tend to go through long periods of no posting too, lurking is too addictive though!. got some blue pit from BB at around 5 weeks in, they are looking sweet. i can't wait for a kushy Christmas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2013)

glad to see you back on the up n up T man.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 12, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wassup Everybody? i know i been ghost but im around and doing well.


Good to see you around bro! Right now my grow is in veg so its pretty boring. But when it kicks into gear I will be posting here since I have a few kush strains going now.

South Carolina still has a chance to make the SEC Championship game but it will take some help from others! Although I dont think anyone can beat Bama!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a few Kush strains in veg as well, I think there might be a TGSS in there.
Blue Bubba Master (1)
Sour Og x 60's Kush (1)
Skunky Monkey (2 phenos)
I soaked 14 or 15 seeds and this is all that popped.
One popped later (over s weeks), but it was in the garbage pile and I didnt rescue it.

I also have a kush from clone that was mis-labeled by disp.
I have some Alien OGs as well.

Pics coming in a month or so.

Glad to see ya Tryna btw!!


----------



## SupaM (Nov 12, 2013)

That SOGx60's is the second fastest thing in my veg area. I have three about to be topped. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2013)

SupaM said:


> That SOGx60's is the second fastest thing in my veg area. I have three about to be topped. ATB!


Its my 2nd fastest.
The Skunky Monkey is slightly ahead with its BIG leaf-span


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wassup Everybody? i know i been ghost but im around and doing well.


good to hear from you T! I missed you and glad your well. Have you started a new grow or cooking school yet? luv ya!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2013)

DOG KUSH GROW OFF

come on in T


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> glad to hear it man, i tend to go through long periods of no posting too, lurking is too addictive though!. got some blue pit from BB at around 5 weeks in, they are looking sweet. i can't wait for a kushy Christmas.


Good look, that Blue Pit should hit ya right where you need it. Monster genetic mix up it is. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> glad to see you back on the up n up T man.


Thanks don, nice to see your still around too. everytime i'm bumpin action bronson you pop in my mind. 


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Good to see you around bro! Right now my grow is in veg so its pretty boring. But when it kicks into gear I will be posting here since I have a few kush strains going now.
> 
> South Carolina still has a chance to make the SEC Championship game but it will take some help from others! Although I dont think anyone can beat Bama!
> 
> ...


thanks FM, Glad your alright. SC will bei n the SEC championship Georgia WILL lose to Auburn, and Mizzou(the loss we really need) WILL get there ass handed to them by Texas A & M Johnny Football. I'll be glad they got there, but Alabama is like a NFL team the way they have been. But i think we have their number. A running QB, A passing QB and the best rb in the sec so far this season. wishful thinking lol.



bassman999 said:


> I have a few Kush strains in veg as well, I think there might be a TGSS in there.
> Blue Bubba Master (1)
> Sour Og x 60's Kush (1)
> Skunky Monkey (2 phenos)
> ...


Hey man wassup, those skunky monkeys are gonna yield something nice for you i'm glad they got in the ground. And the Sour OG x 60's is the only cross of mine i haven't grown yet. but damn i got high hopes on her. i expect waxy/frosty stinky ass buds. And of course football colas.



SupaM said:


> That SOGx60's is the second fastest thing in my veg area. I have three about to be topped. ATB!


 nice to hear man fingers crosses for fems for you. 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> good to hear from you T! I missed you and glad your well. Have you started a new grow or cooking school yet? luv ya!


Heyyyy Ambz! Nice to hear from you, I start in Jan, im just gonna do an Associate in science and try to get in the vet field somewhere. I pretty much been vet tech'n it on my own for 10+ years. took the vet tech certification practice test online a dozen times over the years. i always pass with nice score. Plus i'm getting a new pup soon, early next year. by the time he is grown i wanna be able to do all my own work in a professional enviroment. not in my bathroom or anything lol . 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> DOG KUSH GROW OFF
> 
> come on in T


In there like swim wear!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2013)

Damn!!!
I dropeed my camera b4 I took some pics of them to post up here and now it wont turn on.

Ill look for an old camera in my stuff and post some if I can.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2013)

for you guys growing Sour OG x 60's hope you got your lst game on point. this is a 60's. there are pics of both spread throughot the thread.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 13, 2013)

Bout to top a couple tonight....I'll go ahead and flip 'em in another couple weeks after. Looks lovely! ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope I got at least one female from my beans I popped.
If so I can make more crosses with the boy(s)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Bout to top a couple tonight....I'll go ahead and flip 'em in another couple weeks after. Looks lovely! ATB!


It should do nice things for you man, i didn't top that one it was fimmed. How long veg are they going to get.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 14, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It should do nice things for you man, i didn't top that one it was fimmed. How long veg are they going to get.


In total, should be about a month or more....decent roots by now. I'll get a shot up of the group tomorrow, but for now.......

Headband S1's  three, four more weeks and we'll see what they're like. ATB!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 14, 2013)

whats kraken


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> whats kraken


Damn who are you?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 16, 2013)

Here are some shots of my kush strains. Should be starting to flower by Xmas.

LA Con
View attachment 2896613

Cherry Pie
View attachment 2896608

MK Ultra (re-veg)
View attachment 2896614

Girl Scout Cookie
View attachment 2896610

Group shot, the other strain I am running is Sour Hawaiian, not Kush but def nice Sour D cross.
View attachment 2896611

Peace
FM


----------



## SupaM (Nov 16, 2013)

Very nice selection as usual, FMILY! That Cherry Pie sounds tight. ATB!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 30, 2013)

Hope all the Kush Lovers had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Here is a quick shot, I will be taking clones tomorrow and them flowering very soon after.

Group Shot

View attachment 2913123

Cherry Pie (she is really exploding with growth)
View attachment 2913122

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2013)

Heres a pic of one of the male Skunky Monkeys from my crappy phone


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 1, 2013)

Is she turning purple??? Looks nice!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Is she turning purple??? Looks nice!


Pic cant do it justice, he has purple sacks and calyxs or whatever males have??


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 2, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Pic cant do it justice, he has purple sacks and calyxs or whatever males have??


Yeah I couldnt tell by the pic it was a male. I dont have my glasses on, they are broken. LOL I would def collect pollen from that.

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah I couldnt tell by the pic it was a male. I dont have my glasses on, they are broken. LOL I would def collect pollen from that.
> 
> Peace
> FM


I think I am just gonna put the girls I want prego by them for a day or 2


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 11, 2013)

What up Kush Lovers, lets get them Kush pics up. 


Headband Cured


Took some clipping today. I got a few from each plant. Cherry Pie, MK Ultra, LA Con, Sour Hawaiian. I am looking to give these clones to friends who will keep them running for me. I will be shutting down after I flower this plant for a while. I need a break, the outdoor season kicked my ass. 

Peace
FM


They seem to be stable since transplanting so soon I will be flushing them and then flipping them. They will get a fresh brew tea.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 11, 2013)

Forgot this pic,....


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2013)

that headband is gorgeous, golden nugs o' fire right there.

my blue pit pheno hunt is coming to an end, its been a roller coaster ride but hopefully they will all be out for christmas.

[video=youtube;37n5J_azz9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37n5J_azz9s[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 11, 2013)

Very impressive bro, nice huge colas! That is going to be a nice yield! I enjoyed that video!

Peace
FM


----------



## alliblowisloud17 (Dec 11, 2013)

f.m.i.l.y what headband is that? and has anyone tried sour kosher kush


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 11, 2013)

alliblowisloud17 said:


> f.m.i.l.y what headband is that? and has anyone tried sour kosher kush


It was a clone I picked up in San Diego. I havent tried Sour Kosher Kush, sound good though.

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2013)

Very impressive grow GHB!!

The Dog clones I have are doing great!

The Sour OG x 60s kush girl is doing her thing, and so is the BBM at 3+ weeks into 12/12.
If I get a new phoe or a damn new camera Ill put up a few pics.
The BBM smells like new car and berries. crazy smell, and the 60s girl has a nice musky kush smell coming in


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 12, 2013)

Never heard of a strain smelling like a new car. Sounds good to me and unique!


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2013)

the bbm intrigues me bass, keep us posted.

i thinks you will have a winner in her, did you keep cuts?


----------



## SupaM (Dec 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Very impressive grow GHB!!
> 
> The Dog clones I have are doing great!
> 
> ...


Keep your fingers crossed for me on my last SOGX60'S....I should see sex in this coming week. ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Keep your fingers crossed for me on my last SOGX60'S....I should see sex in this coming week. ATB!


Most likely a fem bro, especially if that male was showing so much earlier. Congrats if it is.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 14, 2013)

have not tried SKK have tried KK 
and it was sum bomb azz shit


----------



## SupaM (Dec 15, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Most likely a fem bro, especially if that male was showing so much earlier. Congrats if it is.


Should know in a day or two now....she's hitting stride under the 600's. You'll be the first to know brotha! ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2013)

ghb said:


> that headband is gorgeous, golden nugs o' fire right there.
> 
> my blue pit pheno hunt is coming to an end, its been a roller coaster ride but hopefully they will all be out for christmas.
> 
> [video=youtube;37n5J_azz9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37n5J_azz9s[/video]





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> What up Kush Lovers, lets get them Kush pics up.
> 
> 
> Headband Cured
> View attachment 2924991


Damn, i missed these post. FM how was that HB was it a little heady? I heard the clone only had a nice sativa-ish type high w/ it. And GHB the Blue Pit looks great. I sure wish i had some of both to toke on, my birthday is in 7 days and it'll be the first time w/o my own dank to smoke in about 5 years.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> have not tried SKK have tried KK
> and it was sum bomb azz shit


Wassup Old Man? Hows it kickin'? Started back up yet ?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 15, 2013)

not much young man
im being the kickee at present
lumps in da road more to come


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2013)

glad to see ya hanging tough Dwezy. merry crimbo to you and T. have a great one!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Never heard of a strain smelling like a new car. Sounds good to me and unique!





ghb said:


> the bbm intrigues me bass, keep us posted.
> 
> i thinks you will have a winner in her, did you keep cuts?


I have flowered many many strains in my 3 yrs growing.
I have never smelled anything like this.
New car air freshener and Blueberry is the best description I can come up with


SupaM said:


> Keep your fingers crossed for me on my last SOGX60'S....I should see sex in this coming week. ATB!


Good luck bro!
My SOG x 60s has the strongest stem ever, I cant bend it lol.
Its like bamboo.
Still has that unique bud structure, but its filling in down the cola very well.
I didnt top or do anything to either girl so as to see sex sooner.
I wish I could take some pics.
I might be getting a hand-me-down phone soon and take pics with that.

The BBM stem is very rigid as well.


----------



## ghb (Dec 16, 2013)

i like rigid stems, it seems kush strains are from a woody family .

blue pit number 3 had strong stems, chopped her today.

[video=youtube;iGJC8MYqbL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGJC8MYqbL0&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]

sorry to hear about the lack of smoke tryna, if i were closer to you geographically we could meet up for a smoke, i don't mind sharing i just aint crazy enough to mail buds lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 16, 2013)

Speaking of meeting up and smoking, Me and TWS made a 8 hour trek and went to the RIU BBQ up in NorCal and it was amazing meeting a bunch of RIU'ers! We roasted a pig and it was delicious, I wish there was a RIU Convention or something, nothing but great peeps, flower, concentrates, edibles, and food!

Since I been back I finally got my new filter and I updated my bathroom. I built a tray out of scrap wood and pond liner. I also got a new Eye Hortilux 1000 watt super HPS. I took my 8' cool tube and added another socket to the other end of the cool tube. I am experimenting with running both HPS and MH during flowering. So in my cool tube is a 1000 watt HPS and a 400 watt MH. Should be interesting, has anyone ever flowered using both HPS or MH? If so any input would be appreciated.

Here are some pics...
View attachment 2931581

Here are some pics of my updated bathroom...
View attachment 2931582View attachment 2931584View attachment 2931585View attachment 2931586View attachment 2931587View attachment 2931589View attachment 2931588

Peace
FM


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Dec 16, 2013)

^^ Beautiful...the pig and the plants


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes, F.M use to run the combo hps/mh (2-1) for a good while but switched to 2 lights instead of 3. You'll be happy with the solid nugs for sure.


----------



## fitzgib (Dec 17, 2013)

I have sour kosher, silver and martian kush at 4 weeks veg

Anyone grown these out?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have flowered many many strains in my 3 yrs growing.
> I have never smelled anything like this.
> New car air freshener and Blueberry is the best description I can come up with
> 
> ...


 I gotta find the pics but i was getting tree trunks in 5gals. With some pheno's having giant indica style leaves. You need a cam my man!



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Speaking of meeting up and smoking, Me and TWS made a 8 hour trek and went to the RIU BBQ up in NorCal and it was amazing meeting a bunch of RIU'ers! We roasted a pig and it was delicious, I wish there was a RIU Convention or something, nothing but great peeps, flower, concentrates, edibles, and food!
> 
> Since I been back I finally got my new filter and I updated my bathroom. I built a tray out of scrap wood and pond liner. I also got a new Eye Hortilux 1000 watt super HPS. I took my 8' cool tube and added another socket to the other end of the cool tube. I am experimenting with running both HPS and MH during flowering. So in my cool tube is a 1000 watt HPS and a 400 watt MH. Should be interesting, has anyone ever flowered using both HPS or MH? If so any input would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Who did you hire for interior decorator ? i need her, lol. that hog looks damn good. DAMN GOOD, if youve ever eaten a whole hog.


DST said:


> Yes, F.M use to run the combo hps/mh (2-1) for a good while but switched to 2 lights instead of 3. You'll be happy with the solid nugs for sure.


Wassup D, Caught the DOG in HT mag the other day(in a buddy's mag). Keep up the good work.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2013)

Our breed of dog has more than obviously been finitely bred away from the survival instincts of the "wild" and toward and to attain a different motivation, which is a select set of wills, the most focused, of course, being that will to dominate. If it didn't rather usurp their will to survive, then someone can struggle with some logic to tell me why they may disregard their own well being, take a drubbing, and hurry back for more. A wild dog cannot afford to be hurt to any point it can't hunt, kill and eat its food. Those traits are highly UNrelated, opposites, in fact, and it is this intense form of SELECTIVITY which for a long time, has created this differential. It is faulty to assume that because a dog is a dog, that their traits are all one in the same. Obviously, to claim others do not understand biology because they DO understand the filial selectivity of what has been intensified in our dogs, and what has been filtered away to a large degree from their origin, is to make an errant inference from what those cultured in the dogs state and understand, and HAVE SEEN manifest throughout nearly 2 centuries.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2013)

Lol, i posted this in the wrong place. Apply to THE DOG, anf there ya go.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 17, 2013)

alliblowisloud17 said:


> f.m.i.l.y what headband is that? and has anyone tried sour kosher kush


Hey bro, go to post #58 in this thread, the guys name is sonar, he grew out the Sour Kush. Hope it helps! https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/512410-best-diesel-2.html

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 17, 2013)

TGSS, I know I need a camera lol.
Gonna be next yr b4 I get one, but still try'n to get a phone at least to take a few pics.

The SOG x60s smell is coming in now as well.

The BBM smell is kinda like new sneakers or new car or something with the fruity Blueberry smell as an undertone.

I plan to reveg both since I didnt take clones, as well as some clones I bought locally (Mango Haze,Alien OG, and maybe the ??Rascal OG??) that are prolly the best genetics from clone I have ever gotten or at least in last 2 yrs.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 17, 2013)

FM that pig looks crazy as a whole thing, but must be great tasting!!
I have heard that MH in the mix is great for extra oil production


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 18, 2013)

nice pics a page or so back bro 

pig looked fine id be digging in at da fillet mignon along spine - good eatin 

Njoy erryting


peace out


----------



## ghb (Dec 18, 2013)

i bet you took some home with you!, pork i mean lol.

i'm eating some pork tenderloin for my tea, god was on when he invented pigs, i mean bacon, genius!.

hog roast pr0n






how many riu met up then? looked like you had fun.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 18, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> FM that pig looks crazy as a whole thing, but must be great tasting!!
> I have heard that MH in the mix is great for extra oil production


I was going to ask DST if he notice a better resin production using both HPS and MH. Did it DST? Thats what I am shooting for!


Dwezelitsame said:


> nice pics a page or so back bro
> 
> pig looked fine id be digging in at da fillet mignon along spine - good eatin
> 
> ...


It was the best swine I ever ate! Hope all is well with you bro!


ghb said:


> i bet you took some home with you!, pork i mean lol.
> 
> i'm eating some pork tenderloin for my tea, god was on when he invented pigs, i mean bacon, genius!.
> 
> ...


There was about 20 or so there, give or take a few! It was awesome getting together! The picnic was in NorCal so we made the 8 hour trek from SoCal, it was well worth it. Those NorCal growers are cool as can be, the buds, edibles, concentrates and all were EPIC! I will be going there again! I hope one day we can do a SoCal picnic.

Peace
FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey fm, from personal experience i wold say the MH adds to resin production nless it was the lights color fooling me. when i had a 400 switchable i used the mh the last two or 3 weeks to try and boost trich's. Plus ive read it countless places. As well as the same about CMH's


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 18, 2013)

mh or cmh best for veg 
mh or cmh best for reduced stretch in first 1/3 of flower 
hps best for second 1/3 of flower to give you rock hard buds ( if in da genetics of the seed if not ther wont do shit or if a sativa based plant)
mh or cmh will give you the best results from the final bulk up stage the last 1/3 of flower 


i have been runnin both bulbs for years with 2 x 250 watt a hortilux hps an a phillips cmh
then i ripped apart the hps cause it had a built in ballast and it was a 250/400w ballast 
so now i run a 400w hps an a 250w cmh an i built a turntable 

both spectrums allda time wit rotating turntable an spinning pots 

nutin to loose sumtin to gain 

gluck


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 18, 2013)

oops i aint runnin shit now sorry 

aint even walkin 

aint even crawling


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 18, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> mh or cmh best for veg
> mh or cmh best for reduced stretch in first 1/3 of flower
> hps best for second 1/3 of flower to give you rock hard buds ( if in da genetics of the seed if not ther wont do shit or if a sativa based plant)
> mh or cmh will give you the best results from the final bulk up stage the last 1/3 of flower
> ...


Thanks for breaking it down bro, I would like to do a CMH run, the late Lumi (RIP) use to run strictly CMH and his buds were tight and frosty.

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 18, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> oops i aint runnin shit now sorry
> 
> aint even walkin
> 
> aint even crawling


So what, your input, opinions and recommendations are valued by me!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 20, 2013)

*

So what, your input, opinions and recommendations are valued by me!​




*
long gone are the days of just get yoself a hps and be home free 

you can do a full run from seed with hps only but with a cmh only a full run will be better in production and overall plants needs through different stages 

my opinion is if you can run both spectrums for all stages - to be closest to outside = the best you can get 


single bulb for full growth go cmh - best return for all stages
cmh for veg - best results 
both bulbs for flower - for best results 

me personally i luv multy spectrum and throw in a uvb for flower - it helpsn with lower wattage setups (not a problem for most around here with 1k setups)


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 20, 2013)

I am hoping to notice something different, although all the strains I am running now, I finished them under a 1000 HPS only last run. This run I purchased a new bulb (Eye Hortilux 1000 watt Super HPS) and a SunMaster 400 watt MH bulb. My old 1000 watt needed to be replaced so I went all out on my bulbs for this run. Little early Xmas gift for myself and my plants. lol

Peace
FM


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 21, 2013)

If you haven't used an "elite" bulb before, your fixin to get blown away! The enhanced spectrum and brighter reveal work wonders!
puff, puff, pass..... good morning kush tokers


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 21, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> If you haven't used an "elite" bulb before, your fixin to get blown away! The enhanced spectrum and brighter reveal work wonders!
> puff, puff, pass..... good morning kush tokers


Morning, puff puff pass!


----------



## SupaM (Dec 21, 2013)

Afternoon, puff, puff, pass Kandy Kush 
 ATB!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 21, 2013)

A pack of Raw papers and some dank Kush is always a good way to start a Saturday. I only use Raw papers for J's.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Afternoon, puff, puff, pass Kandy Kush
> View attachment 2936555View attachment 2936560 ATB!


That looks just like my Mystery Kush I got from clone a yr ago.
Flowering out last 2 now

What is the smell/taste/high like?


----------



## SupaM (Dec 21, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> That looks just like my Mystery Kush I got from clone a yr ago.
> Flowering out last 2 now
> 
> What is the smell/taste/high like?


That's pheno #1....it is incredibly fragrant as in you can't go out in public with any amount on you, or most will smell it. Taste is kushy, slight lemon on the exhale, but bland for my taste. I lost my better pheno #2, same look, smell, but it had that piney lemon taste I prefer. At least she yields good, and has nice bag appeal. ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Dec 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> A pack of Raw papers and some dank Kush is always a good way to start a Saturday. I only use Raw papers for J's.


LOL.....that's just my rolling tray......I'm a Dutch Master Palma kinda guy....still smoking blunts. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

SupaM said:


> That's pheno #1....it is incredibly fragrant as in you can't go out in public with any amount on you, or most will smell it. Taste is kushy, slight lemon on the exhale, but bland for my taste. I lost my better pheno #2, same look, smell, but it had that piney lemon taste I prefer. At least she yields good, and has nice bag appeal. ATB!


The strain I was comparing smells like kush only, earthy not sweet or fruit smell, but strong smell, and the taste is the same.
Relaxing mind and body, almost no head high at all. My sleeping strain


----------



## SupaM (Dec 21, 2013)

Although this is mostly body, I'm still day time functional as long as I don't over do it. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Although this is mostly body, I'm still day time functional as long as I don't over do it. ATB!


I find mine hard not to overdo as I am looking for head in the day, and b4 I know it I am closing my eyes.
I smoke Dog in the day when I want kush in the am


----------



## SupaM (Dec 21, 2013)

I lost my best cuts, so I'm basically on the hunt for a new #1 atm. I hope to smoke the Dog in the coming year. Blue Pit will be first! ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

SupaM said:


> I lost my best cuts, so I'm basically on the hunt for a new #1 atm. I hope to smoke the Dog in the coming year. Blue Pit will be first! ATB!


I bought some BP beans, and plan for them in the new yr.

I hate losing great strains, sorry to hear that.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 21, 2013)

SupaM said:


> LOL.....that's just my rolling tray......I'm a Dutch Master Palma kinda guy....still smoking blunts. ATB!


Man blunts tare me up, there is something about blunts that make me cough all the time. I did a lot of blunt smoking when I was younger.


SupaM said:


> I lost my best cuts, so I'm basically on the hunt for a new #1 atm. I hope to smoke the Dog in the coming year. Blue Pit will be first! ATB!





bassman999 said:


> I bought some BP beans, and plan for them in the new yr.
> 
> I hate losing great strains, sorry to hear that.


I would like to try out the BP, whodat grew the BP and man were they danky as fuck!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Man blunts tare me up, there is something about blunts that make me cough all the time. I did a lot of blunt smoking when I was younger.
> 
> 
> Me too, and I dont smoke blunts ever, whick means I smoke alone most of the time lol
> ...


A few ppl grew her out and they all looked great.
Who can make anything looks awesome, but when others looked great as well I took serious notice, esp since Dog is some fire already.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning, folks! I'm getting a lil' weary of the blunts too, but it's how I started back smoking after a long hiatus. I have four decent glass pieces, and I'm vaporizer shopping for the best fit, but they both will take some time to get used to. ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 22, 2013)

Never could get "used" to the vape, it has so many benefits though. One such was that I was vaping with my dad on my recent hiatus and got pulled over in Oklahoma City right after puffing it up! This is about the worst situation I could have ever dreamed, macaulay culkin memories lol, I stood 10 inches from him and he didn't notice a thing! That's a pretty big bonus IMHO! I just love the flavor and smoothness that my double bub gives, it's like two turntables and a microphone 
Buddha Tahoe OG.... puff, puff, pass....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 22, 2013)

I agree cowboy, the thing that is hard to get used to when vaping is thinking, am I going to get high from this. Its just a whole entire different smoking style! Hands down the smoothest and best tasting smoke I ever had was from vaping! I also believe that if buying one, spend the money on a good one cause its worth it in the long run!

spEAKING OF VAPES, HIGH TIMES HAD A REVIEW OF ALL VAPE PENS IN jAN ISSUE. damn CAP button! lol Its good reading!


----------



## OldLuck (Dec 22, 2013)

LA Con x Purple Kush @ 39 days


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 22, 2013)

OldLuck said:


> LA Con x Purple Kush @ 39 days
> 
> View attachment 2937635View attachment 2937636View attachment 2937637View attachment 2937638View attachment 2937639View attachment 2937640View attachment 2937641View attachment 2937642


That sounds like a nice cross? where is it from? You can never go wrong with LA Con, one of my favorites there! Plants look beautiful, keep up the great work!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2013)

I recently got a vape.
I think it makes the bud taste too strong actually.
I cant tell how much I am getting, and takes longer for the high to kick in it seems.
Plus the high is different


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 23, 2013)

The very first hit off a fresh bowl is pretty nice off a vape, but at the end of the day it kind of makes all grass taste the same IMHO. It is different high too, I agree! It's more in the head.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 23, 2013)

I appreciate all the input gents. Now I have more questions when I go to buy one. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I recently got a vape.
> I think it makes the bud taste too strong actually.
> I cant tell how much I am getting, and takes longer for the high to kick in it seems.
> Plus the high is different





colocowboy said:


> The very first hit off a fresh bowl is pretty nice off a vape, but at the end of the day it kind of makes all grass taste the same IMHO. It is different high too, I agree! It's more in the head.


My OG tasted like orange peels reaaalllly strong, and left a numbing on the lips slightly, and the flavor was too strong that I didnt like it actually.
Same strain smoked in the bong was very bland and almost ZERO taste, which I find puzzling.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 23, 2013)

Just for a starter, I bought Snoop Dogg's G Pen. Portable, super simple to use, hits hard..will take some getting used to. ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Kush Lovers!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 24, 2013)

Bass, something that I learned with using a vape is trying it at different temps. Sometimes too hot of a temp will make the taste stronger and a little more harsh. Adjust and try different temp ranges to find the smoothest smoke. You dont want your bag to have thick smoke, just enough heat to vape the weed is what I shoot for.

Merry Christmas to you all and your families! Enjoy and be safe if traveling!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Bass, something that I learned with using a vape is trying it at different temps. Sometimes too hot of a temp will make the taste stronger and a little more harsh. Adjust and try different temp ranges to find the smoothest smoke. You dont want your bag to have thick smoke, just enough heat to vape the weed is what I shoot for.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all and your families! Enjoy and be safe if traveling!
> 
> ...


Mine doesnt have a bag.
I get no vape at the "normal" temps ppl use.
No vapor comes out till 500*F or higher for some reason.
Lower temps only offer a taste, but not a high


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 25, 2013)

I have noticed that there is a wide gap for temperature accuracy between brands, even individual units of the same brand. You just have to find the sweet spot for each unit and forget about it being a particular temp unless your measuring the temp with an infrared or something.


----------



## alliblowisloud17 (Dec 25, 2013)

Secret sour ? La con x sour d ?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I have noticed that there is a wide gap for temperature accuracy between brands, even individual units of the same brand. You just have to find the sweet spot for each unit and forget about it being a particular temp unless your measuring the temp with an infrared or something.


Ill buy a infrared from HF to check it for accuracy.
Thanx for the idea.
I want to use it in the healthier range, thats why I have it after all!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Ill buy a infrared from HF to check it for accuracy.
> Thanx for the idea.
> I want to use it in the healthier range, thats why I have it after all!!


How much are those things bass? Did you get it yet? Do you have to calibrate it or anything? I would like to get one!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> How much are those things bass? Did you get it yet? Do you have to calibrate it or anything? I would like to get one!
> 
> Peace
> FM


Ill get it next yr lol

Harbor freight has 3 of them One $20 and other 2 are $38

Heres on of the $38 ones


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2013)

Lots of uses for these...checking A/C vents
Hot plate and oven temp calibration
Evaping hash??
Checking for failing parts on appliances cars pc etc...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Lots of uses for these...checking A/C vents
> Hot plate and oven temp calibration
> Evaping hash??
> Checking for failing parts on appliances cars pc etc...


I will probably go to HF tomorrow and check them out! Thanks bass!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I will probably go to HF tomorrow and check them out! Thanks bass!


They have 60 day return policy.
They are a hit or miss with their electronics sometimes though.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> They have 60 day return policy.
> They are a hit or miss with their electronics sometimes though.


Yeah I am a frequent shopper at HF! The stuff they sell is cheap but hey its effective enough for me and they never give me problems on returns!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah I am a frequent shopper at HF! The stuff they sell is cheap but hey its effective enough for me and they never give me problems on returns!


OK just wanted to say that b4 I recommended them


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 29, 2013)

I am having my worst yielding indoor grow ever.
With that said My Sour Og x 60s Kush is way outperforming everything else so far.
It isnt very frosty, but maybe she will kick in at the end.
Man is she a sturdy plant!
I wish I had popped more of them, to see what else it can do


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 30, 2013)

Light on Day 13....
View attachment 2945457
View attachment 2945456

Cherry Pies
View attachment 2945458

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2013)

I never could figure out how to use those plastic filter sock ties....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Years Kush Thread! Wishing you all the very best for 2014.

Peace
FM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2014)

Thx FM, Whats in the plans for the new year with everybody? Still no MJ going but i got some lil plants coming up. On another note i start school tomorrow s o i'm pretty amp'd about that. Its been 10 years since ive been in a classroom, and even longer since iv'e paid attention. so, wish me luck!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2014)

Does anyone have an approx flowering time for the SOG x 60s?

9 weeks on Wed of 12/12 and all white hairs still


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2014)

9 weeks from 12/12 or nine weeks from first showing pistils? I honestly have no idea with that cross. I never got to get to them like i wanted. But i assume the lengthy flower from the sour OG, i would love to know how it is when finished. But i probably would toss that pheno myself, on flower time alone.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2014)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 9 weeks from 12/12 or nine weeks from first showing pistils? I honestly have no idea with that cross. I never got to get to them like i wanted. But i assume the lengthy flower from the sour OG, i would love to know how it is when finished. But i probably would toss that pheno myself, on flower time alone.


Thanx for the reply tryna,

9 wks 12/12...thats always how I do it since I am terrible with note taking

Def a heavy yielding plant.

Under poor conditions all my other plants are doing shit for bud production, and are all stressed and burned.

She is easily doubling anything out there and looks pretty healthy, while not as shiny or trich filled, but getting stickier now daily.

Oh and as I mentioned she has a bamboo-like stock, super sturdy.

Ill post some pics and a smoke report for her when shes done.

EDIT

I see the 1st of the hairs turning colors now.
Flushed yday, and Ill feed her again today and start flushing again sunday


----------



## SupaM (Jan 13, 2014)

Yea, the two males I tossed were uber vigorous as well. ATB!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 13, 2014)

Quick pics...

Week 4 starts today!
View attachment 2961637

Cherry Pie
View attachment 2961639

Non KUSH strain...lol
Sour Hawaiian
View attachment 2961642

Im going to take some pics of the MK Ultra and LA Con. 

Peace
FM


----------



## SupaM (Jan 14, 2014)

Frosty Hawaiin is more like it! Nice! ATB!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 18, 2014)

LA Con
View attachment 2966506

Cherry Pie
View attachment 2966507

I would think this thread would have some serious pics in it since there are tons of Kush grows going on here. Lets go Kush heads, post them!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## SupaM (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm coming...just had a few unexpected males throughout the last few runs. Just know we All appreciate your pics. ATB!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 19, 2014)

SupaM said:


> I'm coming...just had a few unexpected males throughout the last few runs. Just know we All appreciate your pics. ATB!


I dont mind posting pics at all, I just think there would be more people posting their Kush grows on here. I like and enjoy seeing other people's kush, I'm down with OPK yeah you know me...Whose down with OPK, every last homie! hahaha I am pretty stoned right now and thinking of where I was when OPP came out! 

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I dont mind posting pics at all, I just think there would be more people posting their Kush grows on here. I like and enjoy seeing other people's kush, I'm down with OPK yeah you know me...Whose down with OPK, every last homie! hahaha I am pretty stoned right now and thinking of where I was when OPP came out!
> 
> Peace
> FM


I worked as a janitor for a local school district at 18 yrs old.

I had 4 12" Kicker competition series subs in my mini truck in the bed under the shell.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 19, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I worked as a janitor for a local school district at 18 yrs old.
> 
> I had 4 12" Kicker competition series subs in my mini truck in the bed under the shell.


Nice, I always reminisce! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nice, I always reminisce! lol
> 
> Peace
> FM


Me too, I think it means I am old...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 19, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Me too, I think it means I am old...


Your *"OLD"* when you cant grow weed no more!


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 19, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I worked as a janitor for a local school district at 18 yrs old.
> 
> I had 4 12" Kicker competition series subs in my mini truck in the bed under the shell.


*
Haha sounds like my buddies brother, he worked as a janitor night shift and had a chevy with subs in the bed under the shell that was ported into the cab.*


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 19, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Your *"OLD"* when you cant grow weed no more!


If it makes you feel better I think I grow worse the more I grow.


TokaLot said:


> *
> Haha sounds like my buddies brother, he worked as a janitor night shift and had a chevy with subs in the bed under the shell that was ported into the cab.*


I worked night shift too lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 21, 2014)

LA Con....I know its not a Kush but it grows and looks like one. Taste is another story IMO.
View attachment 2970147


Cherry Pie


MK Ultra



The whole crew


Peace
FM


----------



## Theowl (Jan 30, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Your *"OLD"* when you cant grow weed no more!


I can't grow anymore... I'm OLD?! Dammit

Hey guys, its been a while, just wanted to stop by and say hey and hope all is well for y'all!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 30, 2014)

Theowl said:


> I can't grow anymore... I'm OLD?! Dammit
> 
> Hey guys, its been a while, just wanted to stop by and say hey and hope all is well for y'all!


All is good here! Glad some people are hitting this thread, just wish there was more traffic here with all the KUSH grows going on!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sour OG x 60s chopped today..very chunky girl.

I let her go 11 wks since hairs were white still till 9

Super sticky, which is a relief since she started out with no resin till like week 5-6


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 30, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Sour OG x 60s chopped today..very chunky girl.
> 
> I let her go 11 wks since hairs were white still till 9
> 
> Super sticky, which is a relief since she started out with no resin till like week 5-6


Pics or it didn't happen. LOL Just kidding Bass!


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 30, 2014)

This is Raskal OG week 8. Coming down next week.
View attachment 2979745View attachment 2979747View attachment 2979748


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice swollen frosty calyxes! Very nice, cant wait to sample it!

Peace
FM


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 30, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nice swollen frosty calyxes! Very nice, cant wait to sample it!
> 
> Peace
> FM


Oh you will sample it brother. I'll have a bunch of little nuggs with your name on them. Better yet, come and trim your own.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2014)

That Rascal looks lots like mine.


Rascal OG
View attachment 2979801

Sour OG x 60s
View attachment 2979810


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 30, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> That Rascal looks lots like mine.
> 
> 
> Rascal OG
> ...


Bro, that looks way better than mine! Nice stack job!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2014)

Where did my pics go?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2014)

View attachment 2979826
Rascal


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2014)

SOG X 60s
View attachment 2979827
She was right next to bare bulb as you can see


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2014)

Kief Moon said:


> Bro, that looks way better than mine! Nice stack job!


I ran mine 10.5 weeks, but I think yours looks as good as mine


----------



## Kief Moon (Jan 30, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> I ran mine 10.5 weeks, but I think yours looks as good as mine


Are you running CO2? Mine seem to finish faster since I added it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2014)

Kief Moon said:


> Are you running CO2? Mine seem to finish faster since I added it.


I broke my scope, so I just ran it till I felt like pulling it lol...

No co2 here, maybe in the future after I learn to grow well I will add that.

I have heard that co2 can kill pests, but not sure if thats true


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2014)

The sour OG x 60's Kush smells like coffee which I find weird, but I like coffee so its cool


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 31, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> That Rascal looks lots like mine.
> 
> 
> Rascal OG
> ...


I cant see it, I get the "Invalid Attachment" error! 

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 31, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I cant see it, I get the "Invalid Attachment" error!
> 
> Peace
> FM


Belay my last, those pics are nice Bass, looks BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanx FM, I had to redo pics for some reason


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2014)

howdy guys, where's tryna at these days? aint seen him around in a while?


----------



## SupaM (Feb 1, 2014)

CC OSD....hopes she's OG dom. I'll check in on TGSS today. ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 1, 2014)

She looks like the Sour Diesel, I'm sure it's dank! Looks awesome SupaM!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 1, 2014)

SupaM said:


> View attachment 2981136View attachment 2981141 CC OSD....hopes she's OG dom. I'll check in on TGSS today. ATB!


Very nice!!! What does CC OSD and TGSS stand for? Nice work man!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Very nice!!! What does CC OSD and TGSS stand for? Nice work man!
> 
> Peace
> FM


TGSS is TrynaGrowSomeShit...maybe he has a signature strain???


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 1, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> TGSS is TrynaGrowSomeShit...maybe he has a signature strain???


haha thanks bass! What about ATB? All I know is stuff like lol, imo...


----------



## SupaM (Feb 1, 2014)

Cali Connection Original Sour Diesel, and ATB is me wishing you All the very Best, my friends.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> haha thanks bass! What about ATB? All I know is stuff like lol, imo...


All The Best?


----------



## SupaM (Feb 1, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> She looks like the Sour Diesel, I'm sure it's dank! Looks awesome SupaM!


Preciate it, colo! this was the first run of two separate diesels, the original from cali connection and NYPD from Next Generation. ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Feb 1, 2014)

Nypd View attachment 2981827View attachment 2981828 atb!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks guys for helping me with the acronyms!

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks guys for helping me with the acronyms!
> 
> Peace
> FM


HAHA n/p I am still learning new ones everyday.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> HAHA n/p I am still learning new ones everyday.


I do know np...lol

Peace
FM is F.M.I.L.Y is Forever Mom I Love You. Laugh Out Loud!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I do know np...lol
> 
> Peace
> FM is F.M.I.L.Y is Forever Mom I Love You. Laugh Out Loud!


n/p = no problem


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> n/p = no problem


wrpgtpmp=when are people going to post more pics


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> wrpgtpmp=when are people going to post more pics


Ill post some later if I remember


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2014)

I cant upload any pictures, maybe others are having the same problems as me. I tried every way and I cant get NADA up, I cant copy, I cant paste I cant do chit. it sucks big time. are you going to the LA cup next weekend>?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Ill post some later if I remember




just a test to see if I can put a pic up


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

Very Nice Bass! Cant wait to see them fully mature, how long you going to veg?

DAT yes I am going to the Cup next weekend, both days! There is a thread for it, you going?

Peace
FM


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 2, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Very Nice Bass! Cant wait to see them fully mature, how long you going to veg?
> 
> DAT yes I am going to the Cup next weekend, both days! There is a thread for it, you going?
> 
> ...


Never done this method before, but will top 1-2x dep on strain and prolly go like 3 weeks??

Strains

(2 each)
Grand AK
BBK
SLH
Pineapple
Blueberry
Dark Star
Cherry Pie

and (1) Atomic N.L.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2014)

Finally sampling my SOG x 60s Kush.
Really nice smoke, relaxing with a slowing slightly spacey effect.
Not a classic Kush taste though has an coffee Kush smell, with something else in there that transfers to taste.

I am hoping a cure brings out that taste even more.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Very Nice Bass! Cant wait to see them fully mature, how long you going to veg?
> 
> DAT yes I am going to the Cup next weekend, both days! There is a thread for it, you going?
> 
> ...


The roots hit the bottom buckets now and they have taken off.

Learning curve for sure for me with the ebb n gro, but I think its starting to sink in now.

Ill post some current pics here if anyone is interested.

At least one on them is a Kush lol 
Dark Star
Atomic NL
Cherry Pie
Grank AK
Blueberry
Super Lemon Haze
Blackberry Kush
Pineapple


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 13, 2014)

Hell yeah I am always interested! Post the pics plz!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2014)

Whenever I try to upload it freezes up and I lose everything...thanx RIU lol

Anyway Ill try again.

I am vegging under a 600 HPS and a 400 MH because thats all I have right now.



and 10 days ago when I potted them from hempy to ebb n gro


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 14, 2014)

Thats a lot of growth for 10 days, excellent work Bass!!!

They all look great!

Peace
FM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2014)

that's going to be badass in a month or so bassman, props


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice work Bassman!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanx guys!

I had read and seen that hydro was great for improved veg times etc, but was scared I would kill em all.

I actually bought this setup over a yr ago, but kept growing in Sunshine mix 4 still.

I plan to top and just go for 4 mains each to make trimming easy even if I lose yield in the process


----------



## SupaM (Feb 14, 2014)

Very nice, indeed, Bassman ATB!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 15, 2014)

MK Ultra Day 61


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2014)

That MK looks like she is gonna be a winner!!

My BBM (forgot who created this strain?) Is some serious fire!
It has effects from Bubba with the spacey indica stone, but must have influences from all involved.
Really long lasting high for an indica dom as well.
Went to bed at 2 am and was still high.
Unique and great smell, taste is coming in as well with cure.
Great for music and sex as well!


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 17, 2014)

I think the blue bubba master originals came from aeviaanah, HC did some work with those too.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> I think the blue bubba master originals came from aeviaanah, HC did some work with those too.


Ok thanx for the info!

Thanx to whomever created her!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2014)

Bubbamaster is from aev the blueberry was hc's cut. 

Happy 420 weekend guys!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey T, long time mang! Thanks for the clarity!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2014)

Close T. The pre 98 bubba and the master kush beans did come from Aev but I crossed the two with the keepers I had of those strains and came up with the bubbamaster lol.

Happy 420 everyone!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice, happy Easter/420 
Thanks for the specifics HC!


----------



## OldLuck (May 14, 2014)

SCMK s1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

now that's some frosty Kush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2014)

my dog kush


----------



## OldLuck (May 16, 2014)

Nice, what's in dog kush, who made it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

ECSD and OG KUSH high times tested it at 26.4% thc. its heavy stuff lol. i made a j and put hash worms in it last night, fubar'd the room lol.


----------



## DST (May 17, 2014)

21.7% I think it was......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

Memory ain't my strong point lol


----------



## SupaM (May 17, 2014)

My Dog Kush pup couple weeks back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2014)

nice, she must be done stretching and stacking on by now eh?


----------



## SupaM (May 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice, she must be done stretching and stacking on by now eh?


Yeah, she's coasting to the finish now, loving that Super Soil and Tea. Solid nodes, and minmal stretch. If she tastes as good, she'll be a keeper for sure. I'm thinking about three more weeks. ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2014)

ANY RECENT PICS? I'D SAY YOU MIGHT HAVE A LITTLE LONGER BUT WITHOUT SEEING HARD TO SAY, EITHER WAY LOOKS DANK ffs caps...


----------



## SupaM (May 19, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ANY RECENT PICS? I'D SAY YOU MIGHT HAVE A LITTLE LONGER BUT WITHOUT SEEING HARD TO SAY, EITHER WAY LOOKS DANK ffs caps...


I'll take some tonight....it is at about week 6 or 7 now...ATB!


----------



## SupaM (May 25, 2014)

Blueberry Headband


----------



## SupaM (May 25, 2014)

Resin Dripper


----------



## SupaM (May 25, 2014)

The Dog Kush


----------



## colocowboy (May 26, 2014)

That resin dripper was Double Grape Apollo X SuperBud? One of HC's creations ya!? It's got some big ole hairs! He says that one is special, it's on the top of my list when I start back up!

Everything is looking great mango!


----------



## SupaM (May 26, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> That resin dripper was Double Grape Apollo X SuperBud? One of HC's creations ya!? It's got some big ole hairs! He says that one is special, it's on the top of my list when I start back up!
> 
> Everything is looking great mango!


Preciate it boss! Yes, it's HC's and yes, I am very excited about the Resin Dripper as well. She was a beauty to watch grow. I'm thinking another 2 and she's done. Got my OG#18 back as well, Woot,Woot! ATB!


----------



## SupaM (May 26, 2014)

Actually, it's GAx(BlueDreamxSuperBud).ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice pics n post everybody!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 18, 2015)

Wassup? Just popped in to say wassup, you should be seeing something from me soon....finally.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey Tryna, I am around here'n'there.
Glad to see ya around!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 19, 2015)

Sup tryna how you been brotha?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

What aevia said! hows tricks guys? been time since we spoke


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey don! What's up??

I see the express is roaming around too. How's it been guys?

What strains we working with?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2015)

nothing but the rent man! haha plenty going on atm me and some guys from the 600 club, DST and Westy put a seed company together, not sure if you know or knew? haha plenty strains being worked and new ones coming. 

notable newcomers are the fireballs ( gifted from Genuity ) cherry puff and OG and it's awesomes. i've just done a larry og SVF Kush mixed with my smelly cherry male. man there's allsorts going off. 

what you upto?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 19, 2015)

Man guys Im stressed out here!
I live in a duplex and have for 3 yrs now.
The owner is selling, and tells me the buyer backed out because he found out I have weed growing...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2015)

take it your in a non legal state BM?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah its legal here in Cali, but people still have that "stigma" about it.
I sent him a copy of my license.
I just feel like hes going to kick me out now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2015)

prejudice even in Cali. That sucks man. Hopefully he'll be straight with you.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah most people still think MJ is bad news and like crack or something lol.
I just hope I can stay here and that I can flower them out.

Do they have the right to kick me out if i am legal?
I am going to do some research.


----------



## SupaM (Jun 20, 2015)

Unfortunately, yes in most cases. Is there any specific language in the lease as some add on these days...?
Hopefully, your landlord won't just be a prick about it. Wishing the best for you though either way. ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Jun 20, 2015)

Dried a lil larf from an MK Ultra..smells great, fast flowering, but I found quite a few nanners hidden in the bud, but no seed yet... I'll give it a sample later on today once it's dry enough to grind. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2015)

Our lease expired like 1.5 yrs ago, but since they are selling they didnt want to renew it i guess.

I never tried the MK Ultra.
Interested to hear how u like it.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nothing but the rent man! haha plenty going on atm me and some guys from the 600 club, DST and Westy put a seed company together, not sure if you know or knew? haha plenty strains being worked and new ones coming.
> 
> notable newcomers are the fireballs ( gifted from Genuity ) cherry puff and OG and it's awesomes. i've just done a larry og SVF Kush mixed with my smelly cherry male. man there's allsorts going off.
> 
> what you upto?


Good news hearing about the seed company. Sounds like fun. Tell me more about your selection process.
You have a link to the website?

I got a small 4'x 4 grow going. toned it down a bit to maintain legal. im in cali too. the main project is selecting for the good breeding mates from two lines. one is bubba master (bubba kush x master kush) and the other is GKG. GKG is (Grand daddy x Kryptonite)x G13. So far so good! Got a high ratio of females this go around. 

I also popped a few Purple urkles and i have a sour diesel going.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2015)

well the selection process is pretty simple, solid genes in the parent strains so no naners, and the rest is just as normal vigour, calyx to leaf ratio, node space & end weight but more importantly taste & high.

we take the best clones we can get mix them up a bit, usually cross them to our uk clone onlies and then either a further cross back for desirable traits and voila.

The site is breedersboutique.com


----------



## SupaM (Jun 21, 2015)

In a short, when I can get to it, I'll post a pic of my BBoutique freebie: Sour OGxCali Orange. Outside of letting her get to big, she looks like she will be some diZank! ATB!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 28, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well the selection process is pretty simple, solid genes in the parent strains so no naners, and the rest is just as normal vigour, calyx to leaf ratio, node space & end weight but more importantly taste & high.
> 
> we take the best clones we can get mix them up a bit, usually cross them to our uk clone onlies and then either a further cross back for desirable traits and voila.
> 
> The site is breedersboutique.com


Awesome good to see you guys are still up and running. I remember checking out that website (which is awesome btw) a few years ago. Are seeds starting to become stabilized? 

I pollinate once or twice a year but never take the time to stabilize genes. I take the gems of the bunch and continue growing them clone only. I found a triploid of one of the purple urkles i started. im pretty sure she is female. started 12/12 yesterday..using super soil and ffof. 

what is bb best couchlock indica?



SupaM said:


> In a short, when I can get to it, I'll post a pic of my BBoutique freebie: Sour OGxCali Orange. Outside of letting her get to big, she looks like she will be some diZank! ATB!


Post up man id like to see it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

well we had some issues with crossing the border and getting nabbed so we lost a good portion of the stable, so we're rebuilding and re stocking at the moment. some need no stabilizing some are going to the next F stage. 

I get what your saying re the not stabilising man, I've a winner in the plemon, it's smelly cherry x SFV Kush x LArry OG. it's purple stinky n DST's going to try n and fem it rather than find a male and take it to the next step though i may do that down the line anyway. 

triploid's a funny thing. I've had it and polyploid a couple of times and never constantly with the same genes either it's weird i've no idea what causes it. 

best couchlock indica BB do is Dog Kush high times tested it at 20. something % thc when it entered. it's strong.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2015)

I think I'll be doing a 4 plant scrog, depends if I get a 1k or 600. I doubt I'll be perpetual, though I know a few people whom I can get clones. Seeds are germing now. I haven't bout any supplies yet but the itch and 50bucks an eighth every other day is becoming unbearable. Glad all is well, I'm off to look at fans filters n such.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 11, 2015)

The owner of the place I rent is telling me not to grow, but I cant imagine buying it anymore.
I hope the scrog works out well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2015)

Thx man, of course where I am no one will know, well 1 person that doesn't live in my house knows_, but that's it. I don't have any worry of my landlord at all though. I worry more about the kids(there were 2, there will be 3 children by august). My area is only 64" x 54" so I think a scrog may be best fit for it. I got my protege back home started up and rolling so I'll have a supply of xlines coming in hopefully. I don't have room for veg.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx man, of course where I am no one will know, well 1 person that doesn't live in my house knows_, but that's it. I don't have any worry of my landlord at all though. I worry more about the kids(there were 2, there will be 3 children by august). My area is only 64" x 54" so I think a scrog may be best fit for it. I got my protege back home started up and rolling so I'll have a supply of xlines coming in hopefully. I don't have room for veg.


I got a few legit WiFi og beans.. I have five u can have 2 em.. I might have some other Shit.. lmk...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2015)

I just realized there are no outlsts , but a light switch. Say if I ran a 1000 with fans could I just buy an outlet piece to go in the light socket, or is that overkill?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2015)

I'll keep u posted chitown. I gotta make sure security is squared away .


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

You know we're to find me


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I just realized there are no outlsts , but a light switch. Say if I ran a 1000 with fans could I just buy an outlet piece to go in the light socket, or is that overkill?


I don't understand Ur question..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2015)

No electrical outlets, but there is a bulb socket from the light. I wasn't to run power through that, but can it handle the wattage.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> No electrical outlets, but there is a bulb socket from the light. I wasn't to run power through that, but can it handle the wattage.


So Ur asking if you can run that socket with a fan plugged into that socket? It's possible but I really don't know never had one of those before. In a 600 swatter I'm sure u could.. Donno about 1k what amp service is your house electrical? I' think it should work without overload the circuit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2015)

Yea that's what I'm asking, and I'll be under a 600 probably. Idk anything about amps and all that. But if I need I have an electrical guy I know.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

You should be ok... I would guess if your even in a small house you would have 125 amp service


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2015)

If your hooked up to a 15 amp remember you can only run at 80% so that's like 12 amps.. a 1000 hps draws little over 9 amp. What size fan you using and how many amps does it use? You should be good trubz.. deff good on da 600 swatter that's for sure


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2015)

Amps are watts divided by voltage. 9 amps is a lot for a 1000watt. A 1000 watt should be around 4 to 5?


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 12, 2015)

DST said:


> Amps are watts divided by voltage. 9 amps is a lot for a 1000watt. A 1000 watt should be around 4 to 5?


I think you have 220V or so, but here we run 115V


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

DST said:


> Amps are watts divided by voltage. 9 amps is a lot for a 1000watt. A 1000 watt should be around 4 to 5?


Aren't you in Europe


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2015)

Aye. Some call it Europe lol. Is there an advantage to 115 vs 220? Or vice versa. My electrical knowledge is Ltd to high school physics....if that since I slept a lot in physics.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2015)

Just left the er with a mild concussion. Slipped and hit my head last night still can't feel my damn hands.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 12, 2015)

DST said:


> Aye. Some call it Europe lol. Is there an advantage to 115 vs 220? Or vice versa. My electrical knowledge is Ltd to high school physics....if that since I slept a lot in physics.


Hey DST, definitely an advantage to 220V over 110V!
220 requires half the current for a given wattage.
Most breakers in the US in-home are 15A.
Heavier gauge cords for 110V, and less appliances per breaker are some negatives. Also I believe High V and lower A makes appliances run cooler and results in more reliability, but this is just my opinion.
220V is more dangerous if you get your body in the circuit though.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 12, 2015)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Just left the er with a mild concussion. Slipped and hit my head last night still can't feel my damn hands.


WTH!!
Have you have any bad headaches, blurred speech, nausea or vomiting since?
Please let them ER or your primary Dr. know about your current symptoms!!!
I hope everything is going ok over there!!


----------



## SupaM (Jul 12, 2015)

bassman999 said:


> WTH!!
> Have you have any bad headaches, blurred speech, nausea or vomiting since?
> Please let them ER or your primary Dr. know about your current symptoms!!!
> I hope everything is going ok over there!!


I went through and checked on him, seems to be feeling a little better. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 12, 2015)

SupaM said:


> I went through and checked on him, seems to be feeling a little better. ATB!


Good to hear, thanks for the update!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2015)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Just left the er with a mild concussion. Slipped and hit my head last night still can't feel my damn hands.


Damn cuz... Hope u good..


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2015)

bassman999 said:


> Hey DST, definitely an advantage to 220V over 110V!
> 220 requires half the current for a given wattage.
> Most breakers in the US in-home are 15A.
> Heavier gauge cords for 110V, and less appliances per breaker are some negatives. Also I believe High V and lower A makes appliances run cooler and results in more reliability, but this is just my opinion.
> 220V is more dangerous if you get your body in the circuit though.


Haha....I try to avoid it taking shortcuts through my body

Hope all is well Tryna. Sounds like a bad one bru.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2015)

Im good, neck hurts, fingers still numb. I decided to drop a couple blue pitsforthe scrog. Im hinking of doing them outdoor in pots vegging until it cools down. All else is well, take care.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2015)

SupaM said:


> I went through and checked on him, seems to be feeling a little better. ATB!


Thx for everything man, you already know when im rollin, your gonna see something.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 13, 2015)

Glad you are good.
I slipped on the tile floor last night on dog drool.
I strained my back and my left pec in the armpit area.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 13, 2015)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx for everything man, you already know when im rollin, your gonna see something.


It's nothin'. I know you'd do the same. You try that MKU? ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2015)

The mku was on point, had a blunt and a joint to the face and it was less flavorful but more stoney than the starbud, both top notch. It was definitely a smooth smoke.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 13, 2015)

That's whassup! It'll be another couple weeks before I try it again as you know, but the cure should be magic by then. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 22, 2015)

Just found out that you shouldnt put bud in the freezer, it looses all smell and flavor!!
I was just trying to cool it off because the jars were in the sun.
problem is I forgot about it for like 40 minutes.
I hate smoking bud without good taste, so I wont smoke it at all now.
Too bad 3 zips worth


----------



## SupaM (Jul 23, 2015)

bassman999 said:


> Just found out that you shouldnt put bud in the freezer, it looses all smell and flavor!!
> I was just trying to cool it off because the jars were in the sun.
> problem is I forgot about it for like 40 minutes.
> I hate smoking bud without good taste, so I wont smoke it at all now.
> Too bad 3 zips worth


Bass, before you abandon that much smoke, try curing it back in a warm spot again. It may regain some of it's umph! 
After it "unthaws" maybe it comes back to itself...it just may be a temporary issue. Hope it works out. ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Jul 23, 2015)

T, how are the sprouts coming along...? They should be up and at 'em by now. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 23, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Bass, before you abandon that much smoke, try curing it back in a warm spot again. It may regain some of it's umph!
> After it "unthaws" maybe it comes back to itself...it just may be a temporary issue. Hope it works out. ATB!


Yeah thats what I was hoping, but it has been a week with no change.
I dont understand why that happened?
I eat frozen strawberries, bananas etc, and they still have smell and taste.
Did the terpenes evaporate lol?


----------



## SupaM (Jul 23, 2015)

Do you use the boveda packs?


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 23, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Do you use the boveda packs?


Yes I do, the 62% ones


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 23, 2015)

The strains are Chernobyl and J1
They are both strong fruity smelling when I dont screw it up.
I have 1 jar of J1 that I didnt put in freezer and it smells/tastes great, cut from same plant


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 23, 2015)

This was a reply on another forum to a siilar question.....


Yes it does. Its called curing. Only some of the THC forms while the plant is alive. If you smoke fresh cut greens its a major waste. It takes time for all the THC to form out of the moisture in the plant matter.

As it dries the THC developes a chrystaline structure called a trichome. Trying to dry it faster uses heat that degrades the molecular structure. Trying to freeze it may make it look like it is covered in trichomes, but the chrystals will form a different structure that degrades at room temperature and the structure will break down never forming THC. If it is already dry and cured, freezing can help preserve weed, but keeping it room temperature should do the same.

Think of fresh weed as having all the chemicals necessary to synthesize THC. Not until those ingredients are together under the right conditions will they react together to form the correct chemical structure. Those conditions happen to be dry, room temperature air that is changed out every day for several weeks until completely dry.

What I take from this is freezing isnt good, especially if like in my case the weed isnt cured yet.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 23, 2015)

Ok So I looked at the buds from the freezer under a scope and the trichomes are 95% evaporated and dried up.
I think the bud is totally ruined.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 23, 2015)

bassman999 said:


> Ok So I looked at the buds from the freezer under a scope and the trichomes are 95% evaporated and dried up.
> I think the bud is totally ruined.


Damn! Great answer above though...makes good sense.


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 23, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Damn! Great answer above though...makes good sense.


Yeah Too bad I learned a tough lesson the hard way.
I lost 3 out of 4 ounces from my indoor 3.5 month grow.
I had to hide it 2-3x weekly for the owner to show the property.
Oh well done crying about it now because there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 3, 2015)

Wish you all the very best! I miss ya all! Sorry I been so busy! Good to see the same people on here, miss you all! Peace!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 1, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Damn! Great answer above though...makes good sense.


All is well, i kept the strongest of the Blue Pits and put it outside in a 5 gal, maybe 3. it started showing sex sunday, and its fem. its outdoors so i don't know when to switch to flower nutes yet, but i'll figure it out soon. i need to find somewhere to buy just a small bit of nutes since this is my only girl now. i know its only 1 plant, but i'm excited. It has been outside since July 17th.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 1, 2015)

BTW, i only used M-Gro in veg(organic, so it says)


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey T. I wouldn't worry about flower nutes. You'll know when to.apply that if required. I never use flower nutes to be honest. Don't see the point in soil. Hope you are good bru. Peace DST.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2015)

Looking fuckin HOT Tryna. Nice work . I just sprinkled my Hole garden with M grow today. Gonna be some firey smoke 4 u. killin it broski


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

kept the strongest pit to go outdoor in a big ass tub. That should see you well T.

hope you're good man!?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2015)

Thx guys, ive still got more beans ill have to find a ay to do a small indoor. My BP is outside in a small pot doing well. it has started flowering, and all is well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 17, 2015)

Had a growth spurt over tha last few days, so i started adding molasses, i was really going to keep going with no flower nutes, but since this is my only one i may just go grab some to increase production. Im surprised i am not deficient in any area. 

Whats the blue pit flowering time?


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2015)

I had an 8 week er but I have seen 10. What's the run down on the stink? It's certainly not all dog that's for sure.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 17, 2015)

Mine went for nine before I took her down.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 28, 2015)

Thx guys, the smell is very subtle, reminiscent of citrus/funk. Its has been outside in the rain and lower temps for about 4 days, everything seems ok though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2015)

hows that dog looking now T?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 28, 2016)

Anyone around here?


----------



## Sneex (Oct 1, 2016)

I was wondering the same thing!!  I was exited and subbed to a thread from a year ago lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Sneex said:


> I was wondering the same thing!!  I was exited and subbed to a thread from a year ago lol


Im sure eh will be back, but for now he is off doin other stuff.


----------



## Sneex (Oct 1, 2016)

Who's Eh?? I'm alil confused lmfao


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Sneex said:


> Who's Eh?? I'm alil confused lmfao


typo.. I meant "He" lol


----------



## Sneex (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> typo.. I meant "He" lol


Lmfao no doubt man I kinda was figuring that but now adays u can never be to sure lmfao


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Sneex said:


> Lmfao no doubt man I kinda was figuring that but now adays u can never be to sure lmfao


Sometimes I am dyslexic now, I think early Alzheimer's lol


----------

